#ubuntu-de 2011-09-26
<emergency> Guten Morgen...
<emergency> Notfall ;-(
<emergency> mein Ubuntu 11.04 bootet nach dem Update nicht mehr
<emergency> Es sind installiert... Windows XP und Ubuntu 11.04
<emergency> nach der Auswahl im Bootmanager kommt Grub nicht mehr
<emergency> Meldung: Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported
<emergency> damit kann ich leider nicht umgehend.
<emergency> ist jmd da der mir dringed helfen kann?
<deem> erstmal
<deem> ,enter? emergency 
<shetlandpony> emergency: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<emergency> morgen...
<emergency> ok,.. bitte um entschuldigung
<deem> und dann. was hast du gemacht, dass das passiert ist. irgendein update? kommen komische fehlermledungen? hast du mal versucht ein live system zu starten?
<emergency> also... die Updates, die mir ubunut vorschlägt hab ich normal eingespielt. Waren keine Fehlermeldungen da! Beim nächsten Booten ging es nicht mehr :-(
<emergency> Fehlermeldung jetzt nur beim Starten.. vorher nix
<emergency> shetlandpony: brauchst du irgend eine aktuelle Meldung vom Display?
<shetlandpony> Sorry emergency, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber brauchst du irgend eine aktuelle Meldung vom Display
<deem> ,bot? emergency 
<shetlandpony> emergency: ich bin ein bot ;p
<deem> emergency: was denn für fehlermeldungen?
<emergency> nur beim Booten... vorher beim installieren nichts. Ich habe nur die Meldung Minimal BASH-Like line editing supported (...)
<emergency> deem: damit komm ich aber nicht weiter
<emergency> erstaunlicherweise ist auch noch Grub 1.98beta installiert und nicht grub 2
<deem> emergency: das ist die rescue console von grub
<deem> emergency: dasist grub 2
<geser> klingt nach fehlender menu.cfg von grub
<deem> emergency: kannst du mal eine live cd booten?
<deem> geser: grub 2 hat keine menu.cfg
<emergency> ne grad keine Live-CD dabei
<deem> emergency: das ist schlecht. sehr schlecht
<deem> emergency: besorg dir eine
<emergency> ok. kann ich auch einen usb-stick geh ich von aus
<geser> deem: stimmt, ich meine die grub.cfg von grub2
<deem> emergency: richtig
<deem> ,live-cd? emergency 
<shetlandpony> emergency, Live-CD ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-CD
<deem> emergency: da findest du eine anleitung zu
<deem> geser: das kann sein, aber ohne live-cd kannste da eigentlich nicht viel machen
<emergency> deem: ok, dann dauert es grad mal ne Sekunde...
<emergency> ich meld mich direkt, wenn ich die habe...
<deem> emergency: kein problem. sag bescheid wenn du mit der live-cd online bist
<emergency> deem: ok mach ich... die Leitung hier ist ein bisschen lahm... werde wohl allein zum runterladen noch mind. 50 min dauern :-( 
<effchen> moin
<effchen> arbeite mit einem netbook
<effchen> fand ubuntu netbook edtion großartig
<effchen> nun habe ich upgedated
<effchen> bin einigermaßen erschrocken von unity
<effchen> das ist doch eine tablt oberfläche!
<effchen> gibts da ne möglichkeit die alte funktionalität wieder herzustellen?
<dc5ala> effchen, bei der Netbook-Version bin ich mir nicht sicher. Musst mal beim Anmeldebildschirm schauen, ob du die Session umstellen kannst.
<effchen> ja
<effchen> ich kann bei der anmeldung umstellen auf ubuntu classic glaub ich
<effchen> aber leider nicht auf die netbook version
<dc5ala> alle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis mit Ubuntu frag(t)en, wie man das wieder umstellt ;) Nur einer hat die Netbook-Version, aber der hat noch nicht aktualisiert
<effchen> :)
<dadrc> effchen, ich fürchte, Unity hat die alte Netbook-Oberfläche abgelöst
<effchen> ja, verflixt
<effchen> das ist aber schon seltsam
<effchen> zumindest spielen da nicht praktische erwägungen die hauprolle
<dadrc> Es gibt in den Paketquellen aber noch das Paket "netbook-launcher", mit dem sollte sich der alte Launcher wieder installieren lassen
<effchen> da guck ich mal danke
<dadrc> Guck ansonsten mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<effchen> funktioniert bei euch alles wie gewohnt?
<dadrc> Da ist eine Liste aller Pakete, die die Netbook-Version ausmachen
<effchen> bei mir geht manchesmit unitynicht
<effchen> ah cool
<effchen> super
<effchen> das müsste klappen
<effchen> sag gleich bescheid obs geht^^
<LetoThe2nd> und überprüf bei der gelegenheit gleich noch deine enter-taste, die hat furchtbar viele fehlauslösungen :P
<effchen> netbook launcher gibts schon mal nicht
<effchen> wo sollte ich das finden?
<dadrc> Oha, ich seh gerade folgendes:  unity supersedes netbook-launcher. This package ensures a clean upgrade path, and can be safely removed after the upgrade.
<LetoThe2nd> eben, unity ist doch eigentlich direkt aus dem netbook launcher entstanden.
<dc5ala> im wiki steht was vom netbook-launcher-efl, basiert auf Enlightenment libs
<sash_> War nicht der hier der Ersatz? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/netbook-launcher-efl
<emergency> deem... wir haben noch einen Stick gefunden wo vermutlich Kubuntu drauf wäre... ist das egal?
<emergency> deem:  mit Kubuntu Live-Stick wären wir jetzt online per WLAN im Netz
<emergency> wie kann ich jetzt damit den Grub wieder reparieren?
<emergency> wie bekomme ich raus, wo grub installiert sein sollte?
<emergency> ist das evtl. immer hd0,0?
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: sry, ich hab gerade nicht zeit das ticket zu übernehmen, aber vllt. hilft dir das mal als einstieg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<effchen> so nun habe ich die netbook edition 2d drauf^^
<effchen> nicht so toll wie vorher
<effchen> aber wahrscheinlich besser für mich als unity
<emergency> LetoThe2nd: aktuell wissen wir nicht, wo hin der Grub installiert wreden soll... ansonsten sind wir am System schon mit der Seite dran... was muss ich bei sdx eintragen für x`?
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: sorry - ich müssts nachlesen um dir nichts falsches zu sagen, und da fehlt mir gerade die zeit.
<emergency> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke trotzdem
<dadrc> emergency, weiviele Festplatten sind da denn drin in dem Rechner?
<emergency> irgendwie fehlt auch die Fdisk -l partition, die für ext3 eingerichtet war
<emergency> da waren /dev/sda1,2,5 und 6
<emergency> aber keine ext2 oder 3
<dadrc> festplatten, nicht partitionen.
<effchen> noch eine frage: ich hätt ja gerne, das laufende proigramme oben in der leiste sichtbar sind... howto?
<emergency> 1
<emergency> genau eine... ist ein Laptop
<dadrc> emergency, dann ist es sda
<dadrc> Denn bei nur einer Festplatte muss grub auf eben diese Festplatte :)
<emergency> also... sda muss ich da eintragen
<emergency> sdb ist der USB-Stick von dem ich gestartet haben
<emergency> wenn ich das richtig versteh
<dadrc> emergency, klingt erstmal plausibel.
<dadrc> effchen, kommt drauf an, was "die leiste oben" ist
<effchen> naja, bei der alten netbook edition waren da immer die offen programmee drin, aber cih seh auch grade das diese leiste jetzt hier grade wohl anders verwendet wird
<effchen> da scheinen nun schnellstarticons reinzukommen
<dadrc> effchen, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, welche Desktopumgebung du benutzt. Unity 2D? Oder dieses netbook-launcher-efl-Paket?
<emergency> ich kann den Grub neu installieren, aber möchte mir damit halt nichts kaputt machen
<effchen> ich habe nun bei der anmeldung ein ubuntu netbook 2d ausgewählt
<effchen> das ist aber nicht unity 2d
<effchen> ah ich habs
<effchen> ich konnte einen fensterswitcher als panel auswählen 
<effchen> juhu
<effchen> alles gut
<effchen> danke
<effchen> hmm sogar sehr gut
<LetoThe2nd> ... nur die enter-taste ist immer noch kaputt, bitte bei gelegenheit reparieren.
<dadrc> emergency, wenn du nach der Anleitung aus dem Wiki vorgehst, wird nur dein Grub neu installiert, die restlichen Daten kriegen dabei nichts ab
<deem> emergency: sry ich war kurz weg. du musst den grub einfach nur neu erstellen. sprich ein "sudo update-grub" soltle ausreichen. wenn du natürlich im chroot bist, ansonsten bringt das nichts
<emergency> kann es sein, dass nach dem Update einfach eine Partition weg wäre... dann würde es dafür sprechen, warum Grub nicht starten kann
<emergency> nur irgendwie scheint die Platte trotzdem voll zu sein, aber mit fdisk wird die Partition in ext3 formattiert nicht angezeigt... sprich, die ist auch nciht da... aber warum, ist mir nicht klar.
<emergency> installiert wurde damals mittels wubi,...
<deem> emergency: packst du die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" bitte in eine pastebin?
<deem> ,paste? emergency 
<shetlandpony> emergency: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<k1l_> wubi :X
<deem> wubi ...
<deem> dann wundert mich da gar nichts
<k1l_> emergency: mit wubi installiert man nicht. das packt einen container auf die ntfs partition
<deem> emergency: da ist wohl eine neuinstallation angesagt =)
<k1l_> das ist zum testen gedacht. aber wenn du das langfristig nutzen willst, dann installiere bitte richtig. mit eigenen partitionen etc.
<emergency> deem: warum... 
<emergency> meinste die Partition ist echt weg? Da sind doch Daten drauf gewesen und ich habe eigentlich NUR Ubuntu genutzt und eigentlich NICHT Windows. War nur zur Sicherheit drauf
<emergency> Die Daten brauch ich auf jeden Fall noch... die ganze Arbeit kann ich nicht in ausreichender Zeit neumachen
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: inhalier mal z.b. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611700 - aber natürlich immer ohne gewähr
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: #4 scheint zu passen.
<deem> emergency: da ist keine partition weg. vermutlich hat der ntfs container was abbekommen. wubi installiert wie k1l_ schon sagte nicht auf einer partition und genau das ist das problem
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: nud dennoch blöder spruch: wenn du von den daten keine backups hast, können sie offensichtlich nicht wichtig sein. ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten.
<emergency> wohin installiert er die Sachen denn?
<deem> emergency: in einen ntfs container auf der windows partition. sagte ich doch
<emergency> ach so... dann hatte ich das missverstanden 
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: und noch was - bevor du an dem container rumfummelst, machst du al _ALLERALLERERSTES_ eine kopie des containerfiles!!!!eins!!elf!!!11!
<LupusE> g'morgen
<benni> Guten Tag
<benni> hab da mal wider ein mer oder weniger sau dumme frage ^^
<alles-wird-gut> bei sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda2 Block size:               4096  Fragment size:            4096     meint das die 4kb Sektorengröße?
<vectory> benni: frag!
<benni> und zwar ich hab ein .deb gelöscht und in /etc dir configuration fon hand gelöscht wie installiere ich die den jetzt neu ? allso apt-get install und dpkg-reconfigure legen mir in /etc nichts mer an ?
<vectory> alles-wird-gut: wohl eher die block größe, segmente sind mehr als 4hb, schätze ich
<vectory> s/4hb/4kb/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: alles-wird-gut: wohl eher die block größe, segmente sind mehr als 4kb, schätze ich
<LetoThe2nd> benni: du möchtest dir aneignen, was apt-get remove (--purge) bedeutet.
<vectory> was soll ".deb" von hand geläscht überhaupt bedeuten
<benni> ja da hab ich erst danach dran gedacht ^^
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: soll vmtl. bedeuten, dass der supportsuchende ein kleineres verständnisproblem bezüglich der paketverwaltung hat. :)
<benni> allso ich meine ich hab das .deb mit apt-get remove gelöscht und dan den ordner in /etc mit der configuration mit rm -r gelöscht
<LetoThe2nd> benni: es ist bereits alles gesagt, was du nachlesen musst. :)
<vectory> benni, das .deb ist nur ne install datei, die kann man nach der installation getrost löschen, wenn man sie nicht vorrötig halten will, apt läd die auch noch mal, wenns sein muss
<LetoThe2nd> benni: aber zum besseren verständnis - magst du uns bitte mal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin legen?
<benni> mach ich moment
<benni> lsb_release -a gibts nicht
<LetoThe2nd> benni: das gibts gaaaaaanz sicher. oder möchtest du uns vielleicht ganz dringend was über deine verwendete distribution mitteilen?
<benni> ah ich sehe gerade wiso bin ich wider in ubuntu mirc is irgentwie verwirend ^^ sory dan mus ich woll in debian channel ^^
<benni> aber schon mal fielen dank das ihr mir versucht habt zu hellfen :)
<LetoThe2nd> benni: weil du ein alter crossposter bist.... nimm das bitte als ernstgemeinte verwarnung.
<benni> jo
<benni> mach ich ^
<alles-wird-gut> vectory; sorry, ich meinte Sektoren. "Diese Festplatte verwendet 4 KB große Sektoren und ist damit kompatibel zu Windows Vista und Windows 7. Bei Verwendung anderer Betriebssysteme sollte die Sektorgröße auf den Standard (512 Byte) angepasst werden."
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: in diesem zusammenhang meint "andere betriebssysteme" windows xp oder älter ;-) linux hat mit 4k sektoren überhaupt kein problem ;-)
<alles-wird-gut>  :)
<alles-wird-gut> thx
<alles-wird-gut> hätte mich auch gewundert -.-
<CalebRip> Ich habe einen alten Rechner mit CRT-Monitor bei dessen boot der plymouth-splash nicht funktioniert und auch wenn ich noplysplash als kernel-option wähle sehe ich die boot-ausgabe nicht was ich aber muss (rechner startet nicht mehr). Was kann ich da noch tun?
<CalebRip> Die Grafikkarte ist ne Nvidia, sollte das vlt. noch wichtig sein.. Achso und den Grub sehe ich beim booten auch nicht. (alles ubuntu 11.04)
<apollo13> CalebRip: quiet auch noch weg tun
<CalebRip> Oh sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen. Mein Monitor zeigte mir seit je her "Kein Signal" an, er scheint also ne falsche Frequenz zu nutzen. Sobald gdm mit dem prop. Treiber geladen war ging es aber immer.
<apollo13> framebuffer togglen probieren
<CalebRip> apollo13, danke ich wusste nur, dass es was gab aber nicht mehr ob das der Framebuffer war. Dann probier ich damit mal rum.
<dot81> Moin
<dot81> ich möchte gerne 2 Verzeichnisse synchronisiere, rsync macht das aber nur in eine richtung. Was kann ich alternativ nehmen?
<deem> dot81: unison
<dot81> deem: dafür benötige ich aber einen laufenden x server oder? das habe ich auf der samba maschine nicht
<deem> dot81: nope
<deem> ich nutze bei mir zb, trotz, dass ich einen x server habe keine gui für unison
<dot81> deem: ok, ich sehe es mir an
<deem> ausserdem gibt es auch die serverversion von unison.
<emergency> hallo zusammen! habe eine frage an euch. ich kann mein ubuntu nicht mehr starten und muss nun irgendwie an die in ubuntu hinterlegten daten kommen. ist dies über windows irgendwie möglich?
<emergency> es handelt sich um einen laptop. habe schon versucht die festplatte (die ubuntu enthält) als externe an meinen pc anzuschließen. dies ist auch möglich, allerdings kann ich nicht auf die daten zugreifen...auch nicht mit entsprechenden ext2 bzw. ext3 readern
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: nein, und den passenden link habe ich dir schon heute früh gegeben.
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: schön, dass du so aufmerksam zugehört hast.
<sash_> Und Windows nutzt man dafür nicht, wenn man nicht total Banane ist.
<k1l_> emergency: das problem ist das du mit wubi gearbeitet hast
<emergency> habe bereits alles probiert, auch das was du geschickt hattest...alles klappt nicht
<k1l_> ich kenne keine lösung, aber man gab dir doch schon einen link vorhin
<LetoThe2nd> 11:30 <+LetoThe2nd> emergency: inhalier mal z.b. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611700 -  aber natürlich immer ohne gewähr
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin ja ein netter kerl :-)
<emergency> bin momentan auf der arbeit und war abgelenkt heute morgen, sorry...danke, dass du den link nochmal geschickt hast :-)
<emergency> habe jetzt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611700 probiert...klappt leider auch nicht :-(
<emergency> da kommen lediglich diverse wubildr dateien
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: wie ich heute morgen schon sagte - wenn, dann ist #4 interessant.
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: und wie ich auch heute morgen schon sagte - bevro du an irgendwas rumfummelst, von der ganzen containerdatei ein backup machen, dass du nicht im zweifelsfall noch mehr vernichtest.
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: und auch wenn du's wahrscheinlich ganz und gar nicht hören willst - wenn du die daten nur an diesem einen fleck hattest, bist auch ein gutes stück selber schuld, so ganz ohne backup. ungesicherte daten waren schon immer gleichbedeuten mit gelöschten daten.
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: abgesehen davon - mach jetzt schleunigst backups von dem was noch da ist, und dann komm mit einer _vernünftigen_ fehlermldung ("klappt auch nicht" ist keine) wieder, dann sehen wir was zu machen ist.
<CalebRip> Mein Rechner hat unregelmäßig Probleme mit dem Einhängen von mount-point meiner Festplatte (partitionstabelle sei nicht korrekt). smartctl -a meldet aber keine Fehler und zuletzt konnte ich ihn auch booten.
<CalebRip> Wo könnte ich noch nach der Fehlerquelle suchen?
<LetoThe2nd> in der partitionstabelle *vermut*
<LetoThe2nd> oder in einer zu langsam hochspinnenden/erkannten festplatte, wobei das schon eher merkwürdig wäre.
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, eine Festplatte aus der Reihe musste ich bereits wieder einschicken.. vlt. hat sich wirklich ne Macke. Partitionstabelle kann mal falsch mal richtig gelesen werden?
<Fr4gg0r> moin
<Fr4gg0r> wo liegtn der müll ordner?
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: wenn da was kaputt ist - ja klar.
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: depends.
<Fr4gg0r> nautilus hängt sich immer auf, wenn ich da was rauskopieren will
<Fr4gg0r> ubuntu 11
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: davon hängts nicht ab, sondern davon auf welchem mountpoint.
<Fr4gg0r>  /home
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: sollte das zeug unter ~/.local/share/Trash dann sein.
<Fr4gg0r> ich glaub ich hatte das problem schon früher.. ist der bug bekannt?
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: "der bug"... ähm, ja klar.
<Fr4gg0r> ja klar ._.
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: ne im ernst - launchpad.net, da suchen.
<Fr4gg0r> schieb ma nen ordner in den mülleimer und versuch ihn wieder rauszukopieren^^
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: warum sollte ich?
<Fr4gg0r> vll ist dir langweilig
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: nö.
<Fr4gg0r> desweitern hat das default archivierungsprogramm teilweise probleme wenn zip dateien ne andere endung als .zip haben
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: wie schon gesagt - launchpad.net, da bei den betreffenden paketen nachschauen.
<Fr4gg0r> keine lust^^
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: dann aber hier auch nicht meckern, bitte.
<Fr4gg0r> das muss doch schon 10k anderen leuten aufgefallen sein
<Fr4gg0r> aber egal
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: dann in herrschaftsnamen geh und schau nach, was die 10k anderen leute dazu vermerkt haben. die sitzen nicht alle hier und warten auf deinen senf.
<Fr4gg0r> ;)
<koegs> ja, mir war langweilig und nein, den fehler kann man nichr reproduzieren, also guck doch einfach auf launchpad
<anditouzani> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand sagen, ob (und wenn ja, wie) ich bei PulseAudio eine RTP Senke hinzufügen kann? ich kenne mich mit RTP noch nicht wirklich aus, möchte es aber vielleicht bald verwenden um den audio ausgang an eine IP im netzwerk zu streamen.
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich das Bild der Webcam meines Skype Gesprächpartners nicht empfangen kann? Ich hab nur ein schwarzes Bild.
<fr00d> Kann das am NVIDIA Treiber liegen?
<Moritz25> Hey, ich versuche gerade den mplayer mit vaapi suppport zu koimpilieren nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.multimedia4linux.de/htpc/ati_video.html Leider kommt, nachdem ich ./checkout-patch-build.sh --PREFIX=/usr ausgeführt habe, der Fehler, er könne yasm nicht finden, obwohl yasm ja eig. nichts mit Ubuntu am Hut hat. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402907/ Führe ich configure nochmal mit --yasm='' aus kommen wieder Fehlermeldungen bzw. Abf
<Moritz25> ragen dieser Art, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402912/ Was mache ich denn da falsch? System ist AMD Fusion mit 11.04
<jokrebel> fr00d: Siehst Du denn Dein eigenes?
<fr00d> Nein, das kann ich nicht sehen.
<mgolisch> Moritz25: yasm und subversion installeiren?
<dot8> ist es möglich einen symbolic link auf ein smb://bla/files zu legen?
<dot8> so das ist von der konsole darauf zugreifen kann?
<mgolisch> nein
<dot8> irgendwie anders, von der konsole zugriff auf smb? ohne ssh
<mgolisch> ja die freigabe mounten
<mgolisch> mit mount
<Moritz25> mgolisch, sollte das mein Problem beheben kann ich das machen. Ich dachte nur yasm wäre ein anderer Paketmanager und ich wollt mir da nichts zerschiessen
<ppq> ,cifs? dot8
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber cifs
<ppq> hmpf
<mgolisch> Moritz25: nein yasm ist ein assembler
<mgolisch> und ja ich denke das wird die fehler beheben
<dot8> mount sehe ich mir an
<anditouzani> hey. ich möchte mit PulseAudio Musik an eine bestimmte IP streamen. das ganze soll mit dem RTP protokoll funktionieren. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Destination-IP von der Audio-Senke ändern kann?
<Knubbel> hallo an alle...kann ich gleich hier ma meinem frust freien lauf lassen? würde mich über nen hilfreichen tipp freuen
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: nachdem du ja das thema hier immer schrittweise wieder breittritts - magst du dich nicht einfach direkt mit den pulse-jungs in verbindung setzen?
<anditouzani> LetoThe2nd: gut bemerkt ;) ja, hab ich auch schon. aber bekomme gerade keine antwort
<k1l_> ,wf? Knubbel 
<shetlandpony> Knubbel: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<beaver74> kann der Inhalt von /var/cache/apt einfach gelöscht werden oder sollte ein Befehl auf der Konsole abgesetzt werden?
<acidspoon> hey
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: nur weil ein channel nicht antwortet, muss man dann nicht zwingend anderen channels alles wieder draufdrücken. warte da einfach mal eine weile, oder frag deren mailingliste. danke sehr.
<acidspoon> kennt sich jemand von euch mit kvm aus?
<k1l_> ,wf? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<anditouzani> LetoThe2nd: du drückst dich äußerst freundlich aus. danke für dein verständnis.
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: wie gesagt - ich kann mich noch ziemlich genau an dein projekt erinnern, da du ja schon seit vielen wochen immer so bröckchenweise wieder kommst. es hat nichts mit ubuntu spezifisch zu tun, daher eben die bitte - in zukunft woanders. :-)
<Knubbel> ich mach es einfach mal :) mittlerweile weiß ich dank tausend forenbeiträgen das ich nicht der einzige bin der ein problem mit der installation des ati graka-treiber habe...ich habe auf meinem ubuntu 11.04 nochmals die run datei von der amd seite gesaugt und per terminal installiert...hat auch funktioniert, die graka is übrigens ne ati radeon hd 2600 xt...nur bekomme ich es seit anfang an nicht hin das ich fenster verschieben kann
<acidspoon> ich würde gerne wissen, was ich in kvm falsch gemacht habe. ich wollte windows 7 unter kvm installieren. hat auch alles gut funktioniert, wenn auch die installation ewig gebraucht hat. nur startet er nach der installation windows nicht. ich bekomme nur einen schwarzen bildschirm mit einem blinkenden cursor in der verwaltung der virtuellen maschinen. 
<Moritz25> mgolisch, danke schon Mal! Jetzt läuft es schon viel weiter. Allerdings bekomme ich nun wieder nach allerlei gepatche folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402917/ osdep ist auch ein Verzeichnis, aber was ist daran so schlimm!?!^^
<dot8> welchen fs type muss ich nehmen wenn ich samba mounte?
<beaver74> gelöst: 'apt-get clean' nicht autoclean oder autoremove.. danke
<mgolisch> dot8: cifs oder smbfs
<mgolisch> Moritz25: naja er sagt nach wie vor das er yasm nicht findet
<anditouzani> LetoThe2nd: geht klar. dachte das es nicht so abwegig ist hier zu fragen. aber ich werds in zukunft beherzigen.
<mgolisch> Moritz25: ups falsches paste angeguckt
<mgolisch> :;)
<mgolisch> Moritz25: und er findet irgendwas nicht : config.mak
<mgolisch> vieleicht ist weiter oben noch irgendein fehler bei dem configure
<Moritz25> du meinst in dem Skript drin?
<mgolisch> Moritz25: was genau machst du da eigentich?
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Mit diesem Porblem wärst Du im KVM- oder Windows-Kanal wohl besser beraten. IMHO
<Moritz25> den mplayer mit vaapi support versuchen zu installieren
<Moritz25> was ich nicht verstehe, bei den Patches davor geht er ja bspw. auch in /ffnpeg rein und patcht dort c-Dateien, aber in /osdep will er nicht wechseln.
<dot8> das hat geklappt, Danke Euch!
<mgolisch> Moritz25: irgendwas ist da falsch an dem makefile was er generiert
<mgolisch> evtl gibts ja nen ppa dafuer
<mgolisch> evtl einfacher
<jokrebel> Nach weiteren mehreren Minuten hört blinken und "warten auf Daten"Anzeige auf, aber es wird nichts gedruckt. Wenn ich das ganze mittels KolourPaint öffne und an den Drucker sende, ist es im Druckstatus nur 750k groß und wird auch erfolgreich ausgeduckt. Bin für alle Ideen und Anregungen offen.
<jokrebel> Wenn ich ein 1,1MB großes JPG mit dem Standard "Eye of GNOME" öffne und dann versuche auszudrucken erscheint im Druckerstatus für ca 2 Minuten das Dokument mit der Größe von 2395k un der Drucker fängt dann das blinken an und schreibt ins Display "warten auf Daten". Im Druckerstatus verschwindet dann der Eintrag…
<jokrebel> Nach weiteren mehreren Minuten hört blinken und "warten auf Daten"Anzeige auf, aber es wird nichts gedruckt. Wenn ich das ganze mittels KolourPaint öffne und an den Drucker sende, ist es im Druckstatus nur 750k groß und wird auch erfolgreich ausgeduckt. Bin für alle Ideen und Anregungen offen.
<jokrebel> sorry für falsche Reihenfolge
<jokrebel> Wie bringe ich den Standard-Bildbetrachter dazu, zB. einen EMail-Anhang direkt ausdrucken zu können ohne den Umweg über Abspeichern und dann mit KolourPaint offnen und von dort aus drucken - ist extrem lästig.
<Moritz25> mgolisch, wenn Du eins hast immer her damit, ich habe ewig gefunden aber fide leider nichts für 11.04. 
<emergency> hallo zusammen! ich bins nochmal! habe euren link mal versucht durchzuführen. http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5004 nach dem befehl mount -o loop /...../root.disk /vdisk kommt der fehler root.disk: eingabe/-ausgabefehler
<emergency> woran liegt das?
<emergency> fehlermeldung ist unter: http://pastebin.com/vX3DcnZ5 zu finden...der fehler kommt aus dem syslog
<mgolisch> kaputt?
<emergency> mgolisch und jetzt?
<mgolisch> oder du hast irgendwas falsch gemacht
<emergency> wir haben das alles nach der anleitung auf der seite gemacht...kann die root.disk kaputt sein?!
<mgolisch> oder das ntfs filesystem ist kaputt
<mgolisch> wo das drauf liegt
<k1l_> emergency: teste mal die ntfs partition. dann mal hier nach den container überprüfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Problembehebung#Reparatur-am-System.
<k1l_> und da du ja keine backup hast würde ich vorher nen dd image machen und an dem image fummeln.
<mgolisch> oder die festplatte ist kaputt
<mgolisch> kann auch sein
<emergency> die ntfs scheint in ordnung zu sein, windows läuft ohne probleme
<k1l_> jo, das kann auch passieren
<mgolisch> okay
<mgolisch> mach mal nen chkdsk in windows
<emergency> dann probier ich nochmal, den container zu überprüfen
<k1l_> emergency: meine glaskugel sagt, dass sollte/hätte/könnte leider nicht reicht
<emergency> bei chkdsk wurde heut morgen 1 fehler gefunden
<emergency> beim überprüfen des containers http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Problembehebung#Reparatur-am-System kommt der oben genannte fehler: super-block unlesbar und der fehler oben aus dem syslog
<tersthe> wo ist der phython interpreter zu finden?
<emergency> also hierbei sudo e2fsck -pv /mnt/ubuntu/disks/root.disk kommt dieser fehler
<mgolisch> das windows filesystem ist aber ganz ja?
<emergency> ja genau, das ist ganz
<mgolisch> und du kannst die root.disk zb auch komplett ohne fehler lesen?
<mgolisch> bzw kopieren?
<emergency> nein, dann kommt: ein- ausgabefehler
<mgolisch> jo dann ist da wohl was kaputt
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: der fehler kommt in windows?
<mgolisch> entweder auf der platte oder im filesystem von windows
<emergency> nee, der fehler kommt im linux live disc terminal
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ich wuerd mal gucken ob du die datei kopieren kannst
<emergency> kopieren geht auch nicht, dann kommt der fehler
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: dann sag ich jetzt zum dritten mal das selbe - kopier die datei, im windows oder schlimmstenfalls mit dd_rescue. aber deine chancen sind eher niedrig.
<LetoThe2nd> emergency: wenn du einen *halbwegs* intakten abzug der datei hast, kann man da *vielleicht* noch was rauskratzen, aber prinzipiell musst du davon ausgehen dass bei einem defekt jeder reparaturversuch am lebenden objekt weitere zerstörung verursacht.
<roxane> hallo
<roxane> ich hab' nen problem mit meinem sound. 1. wenn ich kopfhoerer einstecke kommt immernoch ton aus den boxen und 2. bei skype kann der andere zwar meine musik, aber nicht was ich sage hoeren. ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix auf hp mini 110
<roxane> hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen koennte?
<AlexBochum> zu 2. - richtiges aufnahmegerät gewählt?
<roxane> wo kann ich das einstellen?
<AlexBochum> schau mal in die skype-einstellungen... ich habs nicht drauf, kann dir nicht genau sagen wo, aber da gibts nen entsprechenden punkt ;)
<k1l_> ,skype? roxane 
<shetlandpony> roxane, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<roxane> da gibts nur pulseaudio zum einstellen und nichts weiter
<roxane> ich kann nichts auswaehlen im skype
<focesha> nabend
<roxane> wenn ich den system-testen-assistent laufen lasse kann ich mich allerdings selbst hoeren wenn ich spreche
<emergency> also ich habe die root.disk jetzt in windows mal gesichert....
<emergency> fuck you!
<Fuchs> emergency: Wortwahl bitte. 
<roxane> "Das Problem lässt sich umgehen, wenn man in den Audioeinstellungen ("Audiogeräte") von Skype die "Automatische Soundeinstellung aktivieren" nicht auswählt, also die Automatische Soundeinstellung deaktiviert." das habe ich auch schon gemacht
<Moritz25> mgolisch, noch irgend ne idee? Sorry fürs Quängeln :P
<mgolisch> Moritz25: naja schau ob da irgendwo noch fehler sind , irgendwas ist an dem makefile falsch oder kaputt
<mgolisch> oder kauf nvidia
<mgolisch> da gibts video beshcleunigung in den ubuntu paketen schon drin..
<mgolisch> :)
<Moritz25> mgolisch, danke, wird aber schwer mit nem Netbook wo ne ATI Karte drin ist :) Was meinst Du denn mit "irgendwo"? Ich habe ja nur den einen Fehler, den ich nicht verstehe...
<mgolisch> und vorher kommt kein fehler?
<matthias_> Hey hab folgendes Problemm.Hab meine Anlage per USB an meinen Rechner angeschlossen und in den System Einstellungen von meinem Kubuntu
<matthias_> Bei allen unter Punkten und auch bei den Ober Punkten Überall die anlage nach oben gestuft.
<matthias_> Trotzdem Spielen meine Brwoser über den AUX ausgang,
<Moritz25> mgolisch, nein, vorher läuft alles problemlos durch
<focesha> ubuntu is ja cool^
<focesha> bei windows hätte ich grad locker meinen pc kaputt gemacht
<focesha> bb
<jokrebel> Buah! Man kann ja EOG noch nicht mal deinstallieren ohne den gesamten Ubuntu-Desktop mitzureißen…
<rumpe1> jokrebel, meinst du das metapaket?
<mgolisch> Moritz25: was fuern ubuntu ist das?
<Moritz25> 1.04
<Moritz25> 11.04
<Moritz25> ^^
<mgolisch> bei mir kompiliert er das
<mgolisch> wenn ich dieses checkout-patch-build.sh aufrufe
<mgolisch> auf natty amd64
<Moritz25> ja habe auch ne 64bit Version
<Moritz25> bei mir sagt er ja noch das mit dem ungültigen Parameter --prefix=/usr aber das habe ich halt hingeschrieben, damit ers ins "richtige" Verzeichnis installiert
<mgolisch> also bei mir laeuft das durch
<mgolisch> ich hab installiert: yasm, subversion , libva-dev und dann dieses ./checkout-patch-build.sh aufgerufen
<Moritz25> mgolisch, wie ist das denn mit GCC? Das muss ja installiert sein, aber im Wiki stehen da ca. Pakete für fünf vers. Programmier-Sprache. Die wollte ich jetzt nicht installieren. build-essentials und gcc-4.5 sind aber installiert. Sollte das reichen?
<mgolisch> jo
<Moritz25> und libva-dev hast du woher
<Moritz25> ?
<mgolisch> mehr hab ich auch nicht nur build-essential
<Moritz25> Sche**** ich glaube ich habe die dev vercheckt....
<Moritz25> oh man, Moment mal
<jokrebel> re (totalabsturz)
<Moritz25> mgolisch, wo hast du denn die libva-dev her? Auf der Seite die ich gepostet hatte führt der Link der libva-dev zur "normalen" libva oder? Denn wenn ich die deb installieren will, sagt er mir "bereits neuere Version installiert"
<mgolisch> aus dem ubuntu repo
<Moritz25> mgolisch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.... habe sie gerade gefunden
<mgolisch> aber ka evtl musst du ne andere nehmen
<mgolisch> hab das howto nicht gelesen
<Moritz25> mgolisch, ja habe die auf deren Seite gefunden. libva-dev ist aber auch bereits installiert.
<Moritz25> hm, komisch
<Moritz25> ist es denn wichtig, aus welchem Verzeichnis heraus ich das Skript aufrufe?
<mgolisch> wie meinste das?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd einfach mal das löschen und dieses mplayer-vaapi ding neu entpacken
<mgolisch> damit er ganz neu anfaengt wenn du das build script aufrufst
<Moritz25> naja die dateien liegen bei mir gerade auf /home/moritz/Downloads und da habe ich das Skript auch dann im entsprechenden Unterordner aufgerufen mit --PREFIX=/usr
<matthias_> Ähm hat sich jemand meine Nachricht durch gelesen?Oder soll ich vielleicht nochmal schicken?
<Moritz25> okay, was muss ich dafür alles löschen? nur die Dateien in meinem Download-Verzeichnis oder? also in /usr/bin etc. hat er ja (noch) nichts geschrieben oder sehe ich das falsch?
<mgolisch> matthias_: ka von kde
<mgolisch> Moritz25: jo da ist noch nichts
<mgolisch> matthias_: vermutlich geht der flash kram einfach auf das default alsa device
<mgolisch> ka wie gut deren integration mit dem kde audio krams da ist
<Fuchs> der flash kram geht auf das, was pulseaudio ihm sagt
<Fuchs> ergo kann man das mit pavucontrol oder kmix korrigieren
<mgolisch> bzw was bei kubuntu da ueberhaupt zum einsaztz kommt
<mgolisch> haben die auch pulseaudio?
<mgolisch> oder gibts da was eigenes?
<Moritz25> mgolisch, wie muss ich denn das Skript richtig aufrufen, damit nachher alle Verzeichnisse "stimmen"? Also die bin in /usr/bin liegt etc.?
<Fuchs> wenn KDE so konfiguriert ist: sicher
<jokrebel> Keiner ne Idee, wie ich EOG (Gnome-Standard-Bildbetrachter) dazu bringe auch größer JPGs so an den Drucker zu senden, dass der das auch packt? KolourPaint kann es ja schließlich auch…
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ich hab null plan von kde, evtl kann dir wer anders da besser helfen @ matthias_ 
<Bish> hi, kann ich irgendwie das mysqlpasswort verändern welches apt benutzt um programme die mysql verwenden zu konfigurieren?
<matthias_> Ja ich guck nochmal bei pavucontrol und Kmix vielleicht habe ich was Über sehen.
<mgolisch> Moritz25: --prefix=/usr ?
<matthias_> Hmm.Also Pavucontrol zeigt mir an das Keine Aplikation Ton wieder gib.Obwohl Amarok läuft.Und hab extra nochmal Youtube.com geöffnet und das was Apspielen lassen,
<matthias_> Und bei Kmix ist als Hauptkanal die Anlage ausgewählt.
<Moritz25> mgolisch, ja das habe ich hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware gelesen. Ich bin nicht so der geübte Kompilierer und will halt, dass das Programm an der richtigen Stelle installiert wird und nicht irgendwie in /Downloads oder so...
<auftisch> wie kann ich am einfachsten die neueste version von tar installieren?
<mgolisch> wozu?
<aldebaran22322> nabend: Ich habe ein problem, die ausgabe eines befehls (ubuntu server) ist größer als mein monitor, wie kann ich scrollen?
<auftisch> um den --verify bug in 1.24 zu beheben, der mich betrifft
<Moritz25> aldebaran22322, befehl | less
<k1l_> aldebaran22322: shift +bildauf
<aldebaran22322> DANKE!
<mgolisch> auftisch: hm ka sourcecode downloaden und uebersetzten?
<Bish> hi, kann ich irgendwie das mysqlpasswort verändern welches apt benutzt um programme die mysql verwenden zu konfigurieren?
<auftisch> mgolisch, und in anderes verzeichnis installieren? sollte ich die alte version wegen kompatibilität aufbewahren?
<deem> Bish: warum legst du für die programme nicht einfach einen anderen user an?
<matthias_> Und ich hatte damals bei Windows einen Test bei dem Soundkarten einstellungen dabei, mit dem  ich hören konnte ob die Boxen richtig aufgestellt sind.Da kam ne Stimmt: Vorne Links Vorne Rechts usw.Wie mache ich das bei Kubuntu?
<Bish> deem es juckt garnicht, welche user ich verwende, apt versucht root@localhost, was nicht funktioniert weil ich ihn unbenannt habe
<deem> Bish: warum benennst du root um? ansonsten gibt es bestimmt in der config datei von apt was dazu
<Bish> deem der besitzer des servers wollte es so
<Bish> oder vielmehr der eigentümer
<Fuchs> matthias_: fuer die Konsole gibt es speaker-test
<Fuchs> matthias_: KDE hat was im Kontrollzentrum, aber das funktioniert angeblich noch nicht zuverlaessig
<jokrebel> .oO( root umbennant? )
<Bish> deem: wo ist denn diese besagte config?
<deem> Bish: weiß ich nicht. ich bin mit windows online. musst du mal suchen
<Bish> habe ich, und nicht gefunden deshalb bin ich hier.
<Bish> ich bin nicht hier beim eersten versuch
<Bish> und windows.. ihhhh
<matthias_> Fuchs: Bei dem Speaker-test höre ich nichts.
<Fuchs> matthias_: das ist dann eher schlecht
<Fuchs> der sollte munter rauschen
<Fuchs> matthias_: oh, du solltest mit -c die Anzahl Kanaele angeben
<matthias_> Fuchs: Ah ja auf dem AUX ausgang raucht der munter.
<Fuchs> matthias_: kannst Du in alsamixer nicht den Ausgang umschalten? 
<matthias_> Fuchs: Ich weiß nicht wie.ich kann mit F6 auf die Soundkarte der anlage wechseln.
<Fuchs> ach, das ist eine andere Soundkarte
<Fuchs> dann solltest Du die mal zum Standard machen
<Fuchs> bevorzugt erstmal via pavucontrol, da gibt es einen hueschen Knopf zu, unter Wiedergabegeraete
<matthias_> Fuchs: Wie genau?
<Fuchs> und sollte KDE bei Dir nicht pulse nutzen, dann da auch noch
<Fuchs> matthias_: Pavucontrol auf, ins "Wiedergabe"-Tab wechseln, bei der richtigen Soundkarte den Knopf druecken
<matthias_> Fuchs: Wenn ich Pacucontrol Öffne bekomme ich die Meldung: Verbindung gescheiter: Verbindung verweigert.
<Fuchs> matthias_: dann waere vielleicht erstmal eine gute Idee, pulse zu nutzen
<Fuchs> ,pulse? matthias_ 
<shetlandpony> matthias_, pulse [aka pulseaudio] ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme.
<Fuchs> Du kannst natuerlich auch ohne, aber ich wuerde es bei der Situation mit zwei Karten, zwischen denen Du umschalten willst, nicht empfehlen
<matthias_> Okay danke ich versuchs mal.
<graveguard_> An meinem Laptop funktioniert der Mikrofoneingang nicht, und ich bin gerade etwas ratlos, wo ich am besten mit der Fehlersuche anfangen sollte... Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee?
<Fuchs> graveguard_: funktioniert nicht am besten etwas praezisieren,
<k1l_> graveguard_: gucken, dass er nicht gemutet ist
<Fuchs> graveguard_: dann uns mal die Ausgabe von amixer in einen pastebin schmeissen
<graveguard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697432/
<Fuchs> gut, capture ist an und hochgedreht
<graveguard_> Fuchs, es nimmt einfach nichts auf, bzw erkennt kein einkommendes Signal. Genauer kann ichs im Moment selber nicht definieren
<Fuchs> wenn Du ein Mic anschliesst, dass garantiert funktioniert und _nicht_ ausgeschaltet ist: liefert arecord etwas? (Draufklopfen, sollte Zeichensalat geben) 
<Fuchs> graveguard_: dann: was ist das fuer eine Soundkarte, und welcher Treiber tut sich drum? 
<graveguard_> Fuchs, es tut sich bei arecord nichts wenn ich drauf rumklopf, nur beim rein und rausstecken
<Moritz25> mgolisch, hat jetzt doch geklappt.... lag tatsächlich an diesem dämlichen --prefix.... sorry fürs zeit-stehlen
<Fuchs> graveguard_: sicher, dass das Mic geht und nicht via Schalter ausgeknipst ist? 
<mgolisch> Moritz25: np
<Fuchs> graveguard_: weil das klingt immerhin schon mal so, als wuerde er den korrekten Eingang nehmen
<graveguard_> es hat kein schalter, also kann mir das gar nicht passieren
<graveguard_> und unter windows funktionierts einwandfrei
<Fuchs> hrm, okay, welche Soundkarte? 
<graveguard_> Find ich eben nochmal wie raus?
<graveguard_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<graveguard_> das müssts sein
<auftisch> bei checkinstall - muss ich vorher über configure manuell ein anderes prefix eingeben oder wird eine neuere version automatisch woanders installiert?
<matthias_> Fuchs: Hab Pulse Installiert und den Rechner Neugestartet.Jetzt geht Pavucontroll auch.Problemm is ich höre jetzt auch von amarok nichts mehr.
<mgolisch> hast du da pulseaudio eingestellt?
<Fuchs> matthias_: sag KDE noch, dass es pulse nutzen soll
<matthias_> die .conf ja
<Fuchs> matthias_: kcmshell4 kcm_phonon 
<Fuchs> matthias_: da ueberall pulse nehmen
<matthias_> :) wundervoll danke sehr
<Fuchs> geht? 
<matthias_> Ja.Also bei Amarok, Firefox und speaker-test.Also gehe ich davon aus Überall.
<Fuchs> sehr schoen
<Fuchs> Du kannst uebrigens nun auch kmix nehmen um streams auf die eine oder andere Karte zu schieben
<matthias_> Fuchs: Okay.Und wie genau?
<Fuchs> kmix auf, Tab "Wiedergabestreams", rechtsklick, verschieben
<matthias_> Fuchs: Den Tab sehe ich nicht.
<Fuchs> sicher, dass kmix mit pulse laeuft? 
<Fuchs> sonst mal das gute kmix neu starten, mit den Einstellungen
<Fuchs> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/6115f3a57d << tis. 
<matthias_> Fuchs: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/wrz82h0g/Photo.png
<Fuchs> kmix ist auf alsa getrimmt
<Fuchs> Hilfe -> Hardware-Informationen
<Fuchs> erscheint da Pulse als moeglicher Treiber? 
<matthias_> Ja.
<matthias_> ALSA+OSS+PulseAudio
<matthias_> So Stehts ganz genau
<Fuchs> kmix schon mal neu gestartet? 
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon: nimm sonst halt pavu, tut auch nicht weh
<matthias_> Fuchs:  Hab es Über "Datei-> Beendet" Beendet und dann kmix im Terminal.Wenn das reicht dann ja
<Fuchs> sollte
<Fuchs> aber eben, nimm sonst halt pavu, keine Ahnung wie Kubuntu kmix konfiguriert
<matthias_> Ja.Aber der speaketest geht nur wenn ich die Kanäle nicht angebe wenn ich versuche mir alle boxen anzuhören geht das nicht.Der Test läuft dann Über AUX.Höre ich am Heatset
<Fuchs> speaker-test nimmt alsa 
<Fuchs> wichtiger ist pulse, das sollte tun
<matthias_> Aso okay.
<matthias_> Ich bekomme aber den Ton nicht mehr auf den AUX ausgang zurück.
<Fuchs> Einfach in pavucontrol das Standardgeraet aendern
<Der_Held> nabend
<auftisch> ich habe eine neue version von tar installiert, unter anderem verzeichnis, aber jetz findet er das normale tar nicht mehr
<Der_Held> whereis tar
<auftisch> tar: /usr/include/tar.h /usr/share/man/man5/tar.5.gz
<Der_Held> /bin/tar fehlt
<auftisch> ich hab das neue über checkinstall installiert, hat er jetz das alte deinstalliert?
<auftisch> manuell hab ichs nicht gelöscht. was passiert, wenn ich jetz tar über die packetverwaltung wieder installiere?
<Der_Held> dpkg-reconfigure tar 
<Der_Held> immer wieder gerne ubuntu wiki
<Der_Held> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dpkg-reconfigure
<matthias_> Fuchs: Nochmal danke sehr.hab es jetzt richtig eingerichtet
<Fuchs> matthias_: keine Ursache
<auftisch> ok, hab ich. er sagt immer noch, tar ist nicht installiert
<bekks> hash -r eintippen.
<auftisch> ok. was macht das?
<auftisch> bekks?
<bekks> Man tippt es ein :)
<bekks> Und das erneuert quasi den Cache der bekannten Befehle.
<auftisch> ok, aber noch keine änderung
<bekks> which tar sagt was?
<auftisch> gar nichts
<bekks> Dann liegt auch kein tar im Pfad.
<matthias_> Kann mir einer bei dem Amarok remote von Android helfen oder gehört das dann nicht mehr zu #ubuntu?(Das Amarok ist ja auf meinem Kubuntu.
<bekks> find / -type f -name tar
<moritz_> Ich habe jetzt gerade die mplayer Version mit VAAPI Support kompiliert (Ordner liegt auf /Downloads). Kann ich dann das Programm so installieren, dass ich es später über apt-get oder synaptic wieder löschen kann? denn mit make install geht das ja gerade nicht wenn ich das richtig sehe
<LetoThe2nd> ,checkinstall? moritz_ 
<shetlandpony> moritz_: checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<auftisch> bekks, ich bekomme lauter "find: "/var/lib/gdm": Keine Berechtigung" 
<Der_Held> find / -type f -name tar 2>/dev/null
<bekks> find / -type f -name tar | grep -v gdm
<bekks> ;)
<Der_Held> ausserdem die installation in ein anderes verzeichnis ? wat soll dat? 
<bekks> Der_Held: ?
<auftisch> Der_Held, was bedeutet die 2 ?
<auftisch> weil ich die standard tar version nicht überschreiben wollte
<bekks> 2>/dev/null leitet stderr nach /dev/null um
<auftisch> /etc/bash_completion.d/tar hat er jetzt gefunden, mehr nicht
<bekks> ist find fertig?
<auftisch> ja
<bekks> Dann ist auch kein anderes tar installiert.
<auftisch> doch, aber ich versteh das auch nicht. Aufruf von tar126 funktioniert perfekt.
<bekks> tar ist nicht tar126.
<bekks> Wenn Du tar nicht mit tar aufrufst wird die Suche nach tar sinnlos bleiben.
<Der_Held> direkt mit apt-get install tar
<Der_Held> und ende aus mickymaus
<auftisch> tar126 ist aber mein selbst installiertes tar 1.26
<auftisch> das geht nicht, er sagt tar ist schon installiert
<auftisch> "tar ist schon die neueste Version."
<bekks> nopaste mal die Ausgabe von dpkg -l tar
<auftisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402922/
<Der_Held> ln -s /bin/tar /wo/immer/deine/neuetarversion/liegt
<auftisch> nagut, aber eigentlich wollte ich die alte auch noch verfügbar haben, unter "tar" halt.
<auftisch> geht das nicht?
<bekks> Doch. Aber Du hast dein neues Paket auch tar genannt.
<bekks> Daher hat dessen Installation die "Originalversion" natürlich überschrieben.
<auftisch> achso. natoll, ich hab alles geändert, in configure den prefix und suffix, nur das nicht. muss ich wohl in checkinstall eintragen.
<bekks> Richtig. :)
<auftisch> prefix und suffix ändern war aber richtig?
<bekks> Ja.
<auftisch> ok, muss dann sonst noch was geändert werden?
<bekks> Der Paketname.
<auftisch> ja
<auftisch> Danke
<auftisch> ok, im moment gibt es ja kein "tar" um mit checkinstall ein neues paket zu machen.
<auftisch> deswegen wollte ich ers den link setzen, aber /bin/tar soll laut Held auf einen Ordner verweisen?
<auftisch> dann wird er tar nicht finden, denn das binary heißt tar126
<auftisch> muss ich ln -s /bin/tar/tar /usr/local/bin/tar126 machen?
<auftisch> übrigens, die syntax ist andersrum!
<auftisch> habs, danke.
<Der_Held> kein thema, hatten wir auch was von :) danke an +bekks
<auftisch> "home/auftisch/Desktop/backupscript_own/ : Kann savedir nicht ausführen: Ist kein Verzeichnis." komm jetzt bei tar --verify
<auftisch> selbst wenn er in / ist
<jokrebel> gn8
<Der_Held> n8
<moritz_> Habe jetzt veruscht mit sudo checkinstall den mplayer mit VAAPI zu installieren, aber bekomme den Fehler hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402927/ Der Fehler ist zwar ziemlich eindeutig, aber ich dachte durch checkinstall werden gerade erst die Dateien dahin verschoben wo sie hingehören. Und warum steht da überhaupt, dass er make install nutzt? Das wollte ich ja gerade mit checkinstall verhindern
<Der_Held> cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/etc/mplayer'
<Der_Held> sagt doch alles
<moritz_> ich habe ja dazu gesagt, dass es rel. eindeutig ist. Ist aber das erste Programm, das ich überhaupt selber kompiliere und daher weiss ich trotzdem nicht, wie ich den Fehler jetzt behebe
<Der_Held> @auftisch paste doch mal Dein Backupscript
<Der_Held> @moritz Dir Fehlen dir Schreibberechtigungen auf den jeweiligen verzeichnissen? 
<moritz_> Der_Held, aber wenn ich den checkinstall mit sudo ausführe?? Was soll ich denn noch machen, um da Berechtigungen zu bekommen=
<auftisch> Der_Held, hier ist es: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402932/
<auftisch> und, wie ist es? mein erstes shell skript :)
<Der_Held> @auftisch script ist nach meinem Kentnissstand( mit 3 sss?) ok allerdings finde ich hier kein savedir? :)
<auftisch> ne, das wird von tar --verify anscheinend aufgerufen
<Der_Held> So erst mal nen Bier auf....
<auftisch> hast du dir verdient :)
<moritz_> Der_Held, wie kann ich denn da noch Berechtigungen für erhalten wenn nicht mit sudo? BTW: Cheers
<Der_Held> @moritz grad ueberfragt
<bekks> moritz_: Checkinstall baut ein .deb, und installiert es via dpkg
<Der_Held> @auftisch im script nicht tar126b sondern nur tar? 
<bekks> Du kannst checkinstall auch einfach sagen, es soll nichts installieren, sondern nur das Paket bauen, und das Paket anschliessend mit sudo installieren.
<auftisch> Der_Held, ne, hab ja extra die neue version installiert, habs auch mit absolutem pfad zu der version probiert
<moritz_> wie ist denn da der Befehl für, bekks ?
<moritz_> bekks, und dann später sudo dpkg -i paket richtig?
<bekks> "man checkinstall" :)
<moritz_> sudo checkinstall -D 
<Der_Held> @auftisch  vieleicht waere fuer nen anfang nen einfacheres script das richtigige fuer Dich.... b.z.w. fuer mich :)
<auftisch> Der_Held, damit bin ich angefangen :)
<Der_Held> hahaha
<Der_Held> aber fehlermeldung: er kann savedir nicht ausfuehren
<Der_Held> und ich glaub da ist auch das Problem Du hast nen Backupscript geschrieben ohne zu sagen wohin es das Backup schreiben soll
<Der_Held> pfad="/home/auftisch/Desktop/backupscript_own/"
<moritz_> bekks, ich habe es jetzt mit sudo checkinstall -D --pkgname mplayer-vaapi.deb probiert, aber bekomme exakt den gleichen Fehler und er fängt auch mit "Installing with make install..." an. Obwohl in der man steht: -D        Create a Debian package.
<auftisch> Der_Held, doch, mit --file
<Der_Held> jo aender das mal auf den gleichen nenner :)
<bekks> moritz_: Nopaste bitte den Fehler nochmal komplett
<Der_Held> pfad="/home/auftisch/Desktop/backupscript_own/
<Der_Held> archivname="backup_own_script
<auftisch> jo?
<moritz_> bekks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402937/
<bekks> moritz_: Nun, wo nichts ist, da kann man auch keine Berechtigungen ändern ;)
<Der_Held> tar126b --list --file $archivname
<Der_Held> $archivname ist nicht dein archivpfad
<auftisch> ja, an der Stelle ist er schon nach pfad gewechselt, mit cd 
<Der_Held> glaub ich nicht
<auftisch> Zeile 16
<bekks> set -xv wollt ihr benutzen :)
<moritz_> bekks, okay, ich hatte auch als ich die Frage stellte, dazu gesagt, dass mir die Fehlermeldung an sich auch klar ist. Da dies aber das erste Programm ist, das ich selber kompiliere, hilft mir auch so eine klare Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich weiter. Ist beim Kompilieren was falsch gelaufen? Oder woher sollte normalerweise die Datei /usr/local/etc/mplayer kommen? Ich dachte die wird gerade beim Installieren erst erstellt in dem Verzeichnis
<auftisch> was macht das?
<moritz_> abgesehen davon erklärt das immernoch nicht, weshalb ich es mich sudo checkinstall -D nicht schaffe, wirklich ein .deb Paket zu erstellen.... vielleicht ginge es ja wirklich auf diesem Weg
<bekks> auftisch: probier es aus :)
<Der_Held> mach mich vom acker nacht
<auftisch> ich will keine befehle mehr ausführen, die ich nicht kenne. aber man set existiert nicht.
<bekks> Dann schau in "man bash" :)
<auftisch> ok, naja, zumindest keine neuen meldungen bei der ersten fehlermeldung, weil ich schon tar --verbose mache.
<bekks> set -xv zeigt dir ja auch nur an, was das script selbst tut, nicht, was die aufgerufenen Programme tun.
<auftisch> er zeigt einige umbenennungen an, aber nicht vor der ersten fehlermeldung
<moritz_> bekks, also kannst Du mir noch einen Tipp geben, was schiefgegangen ist/sein könnte?
<EvilOne> hallo
<EvilOne> noch jemand da ?
<k1l> nein
<EvilOne> ich hätte eine frage bezüglich ubuntu und treibern
<k1l> schiess mal los
<EvilOne> ich habe aktuell windows 7 auf meinem laptop installiert und zwar genau aus einem grund, weil damit meine leistungsstärkere grafikkarte die gleichzeitig den HDMI Ausgang besitzt aktiviert werden kann. ubuntu dagegen kann das nicht
<EvilOne> ich hatte schonmal ca. ein halbes jahr ubuntu installiert und war sehr zufrieden, bis ich mir dann ein neues laptop gekauft habe das dummerweise 2 grafikkarten besitzt, die eine schwächere für akkubetrieb und die leistungsstärkere für den netzbetrieb die zugleich eben den HDMI Ausgang hat
<EvilOne> jetzt kann ich also kein ubuntu installieren, da ich dann meinen HDMI Ausgang nicht nutzen kann und somit nicht meinen beamer benutzen kann
<k1l> das wechseln zwischen den dedizierten und den onboard grakas wird noch nicht unterstützt AFAIK
<EvilOne> das war vor ca. 1 jahr der letzte stand, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es evtl. eine möglichkeit gibt da ich gerne wieder ubuntu nutzen würde
<k1l> du könntest im bios auf eine graka stellen und dann unter ubuntu diese nutzen. aber ob das bei deinem modell funktioniert müsstest du mal recherchieren
<k1l> ,hcl? EvilOne 
<shetlandpony> EvilOne: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<EvilOne> ich habe ein Acer Aspire 7535 Laptop mit einer radeon hd 3200 und einer mobility radeon hd4500 series
<EvilOne> im bios kann ich sogut wie garnichts ändern ausser die bootreihenfolge
<EvilOne> wenn meine grafikkarte also in diesen listen nicht geführt ist, gibt es keine lösung für das problem ?
<k1l> grafik ist nicht meine baustelle. aber soweit ich weiss ist das noch nicht sauber gelöst, da die hersteller nur proprietäre treiber haben
<EvilOne> schade, dann muss ich wohl so lange ich mein laptop noch besitze bei dem viel schlechteren und teurerem windows 7 bleiben...
<ring2> EvilOne, man könnte es auch nochmal zu einer zeit probieren, wo mehr leute wach sind :)
<EvilOne> ja das könnte ich auch noch probieren :)
<EvilOne> gibt es denn eine seite auf der laptops gelistet sind die man kaufen sollte wenn man ubuntu als betriebssystem installieren möchte mit denen alles bestens und problemlos läuft ?
<EvilOne> das nächste mal wenn ich mir was neues zulege möchte ich ein gerät mit dem ich ubuntu perfekt laufen lassen kann
<k1l> EvilOne: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/acer-aspire-7535g-probleme-mit-hybridgrafik/
<k1l> EvilOne: naja, dann informier dich doch vor dem kauf mal, wie die unterstützung aussieht
<EvilOne> damals hatte ich nicht vor ubuntu zu installiren bzw. kannte es noch garnicht
<EvilOne> und dann hatte ich den laptop schon...
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Links#Hardware  
<EvilOne> genau dieses thread habe ich vor ein paar tagen schonmal gelesen bin aber leider nicht schlau draus geworden
<madcat> Nabend
<madcat> Ich habe da mal eine Frage, deren Antwort vermutlich wohl wieder mehr als nur simpel ist, auf die ich aber ums verrecken nicht komme. ;) 
<madcat> Es geht ums Terminal, und zwar: wenn ich z.B.   Hello, World!  schreibe, spuckt es aus, dass dieser Befehlnicht gefunden werden kann. Ich würde aber gerne einfach nur Text eingeben können, ohne dass dies geschieht. Gibt es dafür einen Shortcut o.Ä.?
<ring2> echo 'Hello, Word!'
<madcat> Hm, geht das auch ohne echo?
<madcat> Also im Prinzip soll das so aussehen: http://www.playterm.org/r/cd---1315778059
<Miller42> madcat: dafür ist 'echo' gedacht
<madcat> Narf. Ok, Kommando zurück. Die brechen den "Befehl" einfach mit STRG C ab. -.-
<ring2> madcat, in dem video wird einfach nur strg+c am ende jedes geschriebenen textes gedrückt
<madcat> Ich kaue mal eben an der Tischkante -.-
<ring2> madcat, wozu willst du denn einfach so text ins terminal eingeben?
<madcat> Das hat mich interessiert - und dann will ich auch wissen, wie es gemacht wird. ;)
<vectory> ,log
<vectory> ,log!
<vectory> ,bot
<ring2> madcat, ok, verständlich
<sysdef> ,alias? madcat
<shetlandpony> madcat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/alias
<ring2> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine liste über die trigger, die das pony beherrscht?
<Hodes> guten abend,also ich hab derbauer.de jetzt mal laufen lassen und er stockt ohne ende. wie kann ich etwas am flash ändern?
<sysdef> ring2: die waer etwas lang ;)
<ring2> sysdef, also gibts keine ;)
<sysdef> jupp
<ring2> trial and error hat ja auch was
<sysdef> ,such trail
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'trail' finden :(
<wyfrn> jemand hier, der sich ein wenig mit sed auskennt?
<sysdef> ,frag? wyfrn
<shetlandpony> wyfrn: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<oregano4> Hier darf man immer direkt fragen, hab ich gehört
<wyfrn> ok ... ich versuche folgende regel zu schreiben: wenn eine zeile einen bestimmten sting enthält, dann 6 byte/zeichen zu x ändern
<ring2> Hodes, nutzt du gnash oder adobe flash?
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-27
<wyfrn> ich finde nichts in der doku, wie ich ein bestimmtes zeichen ändern kann
<sysdef> wyfrn: du willst exakt diese 6 byte/zeichen veraendern die du suchst?
<wyfrn> ja ... also das 6. byte ... eine zeile sieht so aus: <key><delimiter><value>
<wyfrn> wenn value einen bestimmten wert hat, muss ich den delimiter ändern
<wyfrn> oder was noch besser wäre
<wyfrn> es gibt 2 verschieden delimiter ... = bedeutet die zeile ist aktiv, ! bedeutet die zeile ist inaktiv
<Hodes> ring2, ich hab flashplugin-installer drauf. aber ich seh gerade es gibt auch noch adobe-flashplugin?!
<sysdef> weil zeilen auskommentieren out ist?
<wyfrn> wenn value 1 von 3 möglichen werten hat, dann zeile aktivieren oder ansonsten deaktivieren ... 
<wyfrn> ka ... die syntax hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht
<ring2> Hodes, flashplugin-installer ist schon richtig
<Hodes> ring2, ok leider stockt dieser
<wyfrn> sysdef: hättest du den tip, wie ich ein zeichen an einer bestimmten stelle ändern kann?
<ring2> Hodes, hast du gnash deinstalliert?
<Hodes> ring2, ist gnash denn installiert von haus aus?
<ring2> Hodes, ja
<Hodes> ring2, scheint nicht installiert zu sein
<ring2> Hodes, es gibt sogar ein plugin für den firefox, sofern du diesen nutzt, dass man entfernen sollte, wenn man den adobe flashplayer nutzen möchte
<ring2> Hodes, mozilla-plugin-gnash
<vectory> ,bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<vectory> ,log?
<shetlandpony> Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ [logs]
<sysdef> wyfrn: search=bar echo foo=bar|sed 's/\(.*\)=\(.*\)/\1!\2/'
<sysdef> :-#
<ring2> Hodes, nutzt du firefox?
<sysdef> search=bar echo foo=bar|sed 's/\(.*\)=\('$search'\)/\1!\2/'
<Hodes> ring2, eig benutze ich chromium, aber ich kann auch firefox nutzen, wenn es was bringen sollte
<Hodes> ring2, gnash is nicht installiert, auch nicht das mozilla plugin
<sysdef> hmm... nen bisschen kosmetik braucht das noch
<Hodes> firefox + der bauer stock auch
<ring2> Hodes, einen versuch könnte es doch wert sein. mit about:plugins kannst du sowohl in chromium als auch firefox nachsehen, ob das richtige plugin für flash verwendet wird
<Hodes> ring2, 
<sysdef> wyfrn: search="bar";echo "foo=bar"|sed 's/\(.*\)=\('$search'\)/\1!\2/'
<Hodes> Flash - Version: 10.3.183
<Hodes> Shockwave Flash 10.3 r183
<Hodes> Name:	Shockwave Flash
<Hodes> Version:	10.3 r183
<Hodes> Speicherort:	/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Hodes>  	 Deaktivieren
<Hodes> MIME-Typen:	
<Hodes> MIME-Typ	Beschreibung	Dateierweiterungen
<Hodes> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
<ring2> ,paste? Hodes 
<Hodes> .swf
<shetlandpony> Hodes: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Hodes> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
<Hodes> .spl
<Hodes> Deaktivieren
<sysdef> *sigh*
<Hodes> oh sry
<Hodes> ja sorry
<Hodes> ring2, shockwave flash ist installiert
<wyfrn> sysdef: thx
<sysdef> wyfrn: solltest noch auf zeilen anfang und ende testen: search="bar";echo "foo=bar"|sed 's/^\(.*\)=\('$search'\)$/\1!\2/'
<ring2> Hodes, wie sieht denn deine cpu-auslastung aus, wenn du flash ansiehst? voll ausgelastet? was nutzt du denn für eine grafikkarte und welchen treiber?
<sysdef> ,yw? wyfrn
<shetlandpony> wyfrn: yw steht fuer you're welcome, und bedeutet Gerne geschehen (woertlich: Du bist willkommen)
<sysdef> pff
<Hodes> ring2, ich benutze ein netbook, intel atom n455 mit einer intel gma 3150. ok ist kein high end system, aber ich dachte das flash wenigstens läuft
<ring2> Hodes, und wie sieht die cpu-auslastung aus?
<Hodes> mom ich teste das mal eben
<wyfrn> sysdef: wenn ich die doku richtig verstehe, kann ich mit "-e pattern" jede zeile auf mehrere werte prüfen?
<Hodes> ring2, beide kerne sind komplett ausgelastet
<ring2> Hodes, na dann ist es wohl kein wunder, dass flash stockt
<Hodes> kann ich das irgendwie umswitchen auf die grafikgpu?
<Hodes> ring2, jap merk ich auch gerade
<Hodes> gibt es da eine lösung
<ring2> Hodes, sorry, mit intel grafikkarten hab ich keine erfahrung. hier ein link aus dem wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel
<Hodes> ring2, ja den hab ich schon durchgelesen, liegt es denn wohl am treiber?
<ring2> Hodes, keine ahnung. ich würde sagen, sowohl cpu als auch gpu sind sonderlich leistungsfähig und flash frisst extrem resourcen. würde auf jeden fall mal mit anderen, aktuelleren treibern testen prinzipiell
<Hodes> ring2, ja für die grafikkarte nutze ich schon den aktuellen treiber
<ring2> Hodes, sofern du 64bit nutzt, könntest du eventuell die 64bit version von flash testen. allerdings ist diese im beta status, musst du wissen :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#64-Bit-Flash-Player-Preview
<sysdef> wyfrn: du kannst in sed mit ; verketten und die werte innerhalb der suche mit | verketten
<Hodes> ring2, warum sollte ich 64 bit nutzen, bei 1gb speicher?! wäre doch eig nicht sinnvoll oder?
<ring2> Hodes, woher soll ich wissen wieviel ram du hast?
<ring2> Hodes, ich würde davon absehen
<sysdef> wyfrn: search="bar\|blah\|fasel";echo "foo=blah"|sed 's/^\(.*\)=\('$search'\)$/\1!\2/'
<Hodes> ring2, sollte nich böse gemeint sein, aber ich weiß nich ob man 64 bit systeme installiert, bei 1gb ram
<sysdef> wyfrn: echo "xxx"|sed 's/x/a/;s/x/b/;s/x/c/'
<wyfrn> sysdef: ahh danke, dass ist kürzer und lesbarer
<wyfrn> eins noch: hat ! besondere bedeutung? weil folgende regel bringt einen fehler:  search="bar";echo "foo!bar"|sed 's/^\(.*\)[!=]\('$search'\)$/\1+\2/'
<sysdef> viel erfolg. ich horch mal nen bisschem am kissen ..zzZZ
<wyfrn> ich möchte, dass der eingabestring sowohl ! als auch = als delimiter enthalten kann
<ring2> Hodes, das musst du wissen. 64bit ist ja abhängig von der prozessorarchitektur. afaik gehen die meinungen bei 32 und 64bit stark auseinander
<wyfrn> zumindest in der doku finde ich nichts darüber, dass ! oder [ oder ] excaped werden müssen
<Hodes> ring2, kk dachte immer 64 bit bringt nur was bei viel speicher
<Hodes> also der neuste treiber ist installiert, hat noch jmd eine idee?
<Hodes> keiner eine idee
<ring2> Hodes, guck mal auf die uhr ;)
<vectory> auf flash verzichten :')
<ring2> es gibt dafür tatsache ein wiki-artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Flash_vermeiden
<Hodes> ring2, :P
<Hodes> ich verzichte aber nicht auf flash
<ring2> Hodes, minitube ist durchaus interessant
<Hodes> ring2, mich interessiert gerade, ob ich mal 64bit ausr
<Hodes> ausprobieren soll, wenn das was bringen sollte?!
<ring2> Hodes, ich wage es zu bezweifeln, aber wenn du muße und zeit hast. warum nicht?
<Hodes> ring2, warum installiert man denn ein 64 bit system?
<ring2> Hodes, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur
<user0> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 und möchte ein Tool wie den JDownloader installieren. Könnt Ihr etwas empfehlen?
<user0> Außerdem möchte ich den Router resetten (falls das von dem Tool nicht gemacht wird). Wie geht das unter Ubuntu?
<T2k3> user0: gibt ein repo für jd
<ring2> user0, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader
<user0> ok
<ring2> user0, btw in #ubuntuusers gibt es keinen support, wie auch das topic vermuten lässt ;)
<T2k3> ring2: und hier gibts Diktator-Admins ^^
<user0> hallo, ich habe linux 10.04 und habe den JDownloader und auch das Firefox Plugin installiert. Ich habe in den Einstellungen unter "MODULES > RECONNECTION" den Router Reconnect versucht. IP-Adresse und Passwort stimmen, aber das Web-Interface wird nicht gezeigt. Woran kann das liegen?
<user0> Muss ich für den User dort "root" eingeben? Ich habe den Speedport W920 V aber dieser ist in der Liste nicht aufgeführt
<skynix> moin
<jokrebel> guten morgen
<cybertron> moin, kann mir jemand verraten wo her ich die getcwd bekomme? wie ich gesehen hab gehört das eigentlich zu irgend nem standardpaket mir fehlt sie aber und dadurch macht das halbe system ärger
<Andy1978> cybertron: Das kannst du mit apt-file search herausfinden
<LetoThe2nd> cybertron: oder schlicht http://packages.ubuntu.com/ -> search in contents.
<cybertron> Andy1978: apt-file kann ich eben nicht nutzen weil ich das nachinstallieren muss und dann wieder mit meine getwcd im konflikt ist ;) 
<cybertron> danke LetoThe2nd ich probierts
<cybertron> hm das paket wo es drinn sien soll ist in gnulib als .c file dann muss es an was anderem liegen 
<deem> cybertron: was hast du denn für ein gefrickel?
<deem> cybertron: packst du bitte mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin?
<jokrebel> cu
<cybertron> deem: http://pastebin.com/F8iTpNbu
<cybertron> gefrickel is gut ich hab ubuntu server installiert und wollt anschließend ldap einrichten 
<joschi> cybertron: getcwd ist eine funktion der libc. was hast du denn vor?
<cybertron> joschi: das hab ich gesehen und viele programme nutzen die funktion offen sichtlich 
<cybertron> -plenk
<cybertron> glaub das neu installen von gnulib hat doch geholfen 
<LetoThe2nd> oO( klingt irgendwie entweder nach a) libc durch fremdquellen zerschossen oder b) lustig querkompiliert oder c) verhackstücktes derivat, dass es nciht zugibt. IMHO zumindest. )
<cybertron> nee nix von alle dem 
<cybertron> wie gesagt frisch installiert
<cybertron> aber ich glaub es geht nun
<joschi> cybertron: was hast du vor?
<cybertron> zumindest gab jettzt dpkg-reconfigure slapd kein error
<LetoThe2nd> cybertron: sorry, aber wenn jemand behauptet "frisch installiert" und offensichtlich als root rumrennt, ist jede glaubwürdigkeit dahin :P
<cybertron> LetoThe2nd: ok entschuldig ihc hab noch root freigeschaltet und screen installiert ;)
<cybertron> und ldap ;)
<cybertron> und apt-get update/upgrade 
<cybertron> also das als erstes natürlich
<cybertron> jetzt geht auch die ldap einrichtung 
<joschi> cybertron: und was hat die einrichtung von ldap mit getcwd(3) zu tun?
<cybertron> joschi: nix außer das dpkg-reconfigure slapd, offensichtlich die funktion nutzt
<joschi> cybertron: laber doch nicht um das problem herum: welche fehlermeldung (oder sonst) hat dich zu deiner ursprünglichen frage veranlasst
<joschi> cybertron: etwa 2^304985 andere programme benutzen diese funktion auch
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: ganz ruhig bitte.
<joschi> cybertron: ohne die libc würde dein system überhaupt nicht laufen
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: ?
<LetoThe2nd> cybertron: wobei er auf eine gewisse weise recht hat, dass dir eine simple installation + upgrade da was kaputt machen würde ist seeeehr suspekt.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: "laber nicht rum" ist nicht ganz der hier gewünschte tonfall. danke.
<cybertron> joschi: genau das war ja das problem wie ich eben geschrieben hab hat ich problem apt-file zu nutzen weil es auch diese funktion braucht 
<cybertron> und die function hab ich gesehen war auch auf dem system laut locate
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: das ist *nicht* was ich geschrieben hbe
<cybertron> nach dem ich gnulib eben reinstalliert hab lief auch alles
<joschi> cybertron: fehlermeldung?
 * LetoThe2nd würde vorschlagen, da sein ding läuft, lassen wir das ganz gut sein.
<LetoThe2nd> s/ganz/ganze/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: würde vorschlagen, da sein ding läuft, lassen wir das ganze gut sein.
<cybertron> joschi: befehl oder bla unbekannt
<cybertron> richtig LetoThe2nd ;)
<cybertron> und gruß nach arakis ;)
<vectory> jemand ne idee wieso Gnome/openbox metacity mit startet, bekanntes problem?
<dadrc> vectory, gconf-eintrag für den default wm geändert?
<vectory> dadrc: ich hab nix gemacht, der Gnome/openbox eintrag ist nach apt-get install openbox im gdm zu finden
<vectory> hab auch noch nicht selbst investigiert :S
<dadrc> :P
<k1l> welches ubuntu ists denn?
<dadrc> dann mal los. stichwort gconf und required session elements.
<vectory> k1l: 10.04
<dadrc> wär zumindest mein erster verdacht.
<vectory> dachte ich schau erstmal im session start script
<vectory> bzw, richte mir openbox so ein wie ichs brauch
<vectory> nachdem ich openbox ohne de laufen hab, vermiss ich schon einiges aus gnome, zb. den powermanager
<k1l> da ist doch metacity noch der standard fenstermanager und kommt ootb bei gnome mit
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Fenstermanager_auswechseln
<dadrc> Ach verdammt, es hieß components, nicht elements.
<vectory> k1l: openbox lässt sich in gnome einbinden.
<vectory> selbst wechseln wollt ich da nix
<vectory> bin überhaupt nur auf die idee gekommen, weil nach der install von openbox 2 neue einträge in gdm waren
<vectory> was mich zur nächsten frage bringt. normalerweise, sprich in der gnome de sollte nach 60 minuten der ruhezustand starten, aber manchmal, ich glaube, wenn totem läuft, tuts jnic
<k1l> vectory: auch hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openbox  wird auf den eben verlinkten artikel von mir verlinkt, wenn man metacity dauerhaft ersetzen will
<k1l> vectory: die player verhindern den ruhezustand. was ja auch sinn macht, weil man während eines films nicht am pc rumfummelt
<vectory> k1l: ich dachte, ich hätte das ausgestellt
<vectory> gibt nur die option den bildschormschoner zu deaktivieren
<f31n> hey leute, ich hab auf meinem rechner vergessen was das passwort von dem einen user ist, möchte ihn aber nicht löschen sondern einfach nur das passwort resetten oder ändern ist das möglich? (root passwort hab ich)
<k1l> f31n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/passwd
<f31n> aaah thx :) nicht in den user rein wechseln sondern ausm root aus passwd verwenden dankeee :)
<Moritz25> Hey, ich brauche mal Hilfe bei meinem ersten Kompilieren von mplayer mit VAAPI Support. Es geht um diese Anleitung hier: http://www.multimedia4linux.de/htpc/ati_video.html Alle Abhängigkeiten für mplayer sind bereits erfüllt über sude apt-get build-dep mplayer. In dem bz2-Archiv von mplayer-vaapi ist ein Skript dabei, was configure und make ausführt (zumindest dauert das Ausführen relativ lange was alleine für configure komisch wä
<Moritz25> re). Danach wechsle ich in in das Quelltextverzeichnis und führe sudo checkinstall aus. Das führt aber zu diesem Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402942/ Ich kann den Fehler selber lesen, es fehlt die Datei /usr/local/etc/mplayer, aber ich weiss nicht was ich daran ändern kann. Die Datei sollte ja eigentlich im Zuge von checkinstall erst erstellt werden oder sehe ich das falsch?
<vectory> checkinstall klingt, als soll gecheckt werden, ob etwas schon isntalliert ist. mplayer-vaapi klingt, als wäre es etwas anderes als einfach nur mplayer
<vectory> also ist auch built-dep mplayer u.u. nicht ausreichend. das configure schonmal ein paar sekunden  oder mehr dauern kann ist u.u. auch normal, aber das hat alles wenig mit ubuntu suport zu tun, also suche dir bitte inen passenden channel, danke :)
<Moritz25> vectory, ja wäre es nichts anderes als mplayer würde ich es aus den Repos installieren ;) checkinstall nutze ich, weil das laut Wiki "schlauer" ist als ein make install
<Moritz25> vectory, okay, aber ich bekomm doch einfach einen Fehler beim Installieren.... welcher Channel wäre Deiner Meinung nach denn dafür besser geeignet?
<vectory> ein channel für mplayer!?
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: schau dir mal den wiki-artikel zu checkinstall noch an, ob der fstrans-schalter vielleicht was für dich ist.
<dadrc> Aber bevor hier jetzt irgendwelche Gerüchte entstehen: checkinstall ist eigentlich immer make install vorzuziehen.
<Moritz25> dadrc, deswegen hab ichs ja benutzt. LetoThe2nd okay ich suche es mal. Danke
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, in der Tat das klingt gut, ich probiers mal.
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: kleiner tip für die zukunft - du schaust ins wiki und beziehst dich drauf: sehr gut :) ausgezeichnet wäre, jetzt auch entsprechnende artikel wie z.b. den von checkinstall selbsttätig zu lesen und anzuwenden :)
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, wollte gerade auch schreiben "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil", ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass es unter Installation noch einen Unterpunkt mit Fehlermeldungen gibt
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: :P
<Hodes> moin moin, ich hab ein netbook mit einenm intel atom 455 und einer intel gma 3150. leider stockt mein flash total und ich hab eine prozessor ausnutzung von 100%. kann mir jmd helfen das zu fixen?
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, also mit dem Schalter hat es jetzt scheinbar geklappt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402952/ Allerdings schlägt das Erstellen des .deb-Paktes mit folgendem Log fehl: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402947/ Ich hatte auch schon mal gelesen, dass man da irgendwas in /cat/... aus einer Datei löschen muss oder so!? Ist es jetzt schlimm, dass das .deb-Paket nicht erstellt wurde? Habe ich jetzt immernoch den Vorteil von checkinstall, da
<Moritz25> ss ich das Paket leichter wieder deinstallieren kann?
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: keine ahnung, ich bin auch kein checkinstall-profi. ich lese nur wiki-artikel :D
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: aber prinzipiell kannst du ja mal schauen, was dpkg oder synaptic über den zustan des pakets sagen. dann merkst du schon, obs bei denen angekommen ist oder nicht.
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, stimmt. Schade, ist wohl bei Synaptic nicht angekommen... mplayer ist jedenfall unchecked
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: tja.
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: inoffiziell sag ich jetzt einfach mal - leb damit, auch wenns vielleicht nicht schön ist.
<dadrc> Änder halt die Version beim Erstellen des Paketes
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, ja immerhin installiert ;)
<dadrc> 3 -  Version: [ vaapi ]
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: es gibt immer wieder kompilate, die wollen nicht recht mit checkinstall. man kann sich entweder viel mühe machen, auf das programm verzichten oder halt doch make install benutzen. man muss sich halt der konsequenzen bewusst sein und damit leben.
<Moritz25> Kann ich denn checkinstall einfach nochmal ausführen ohne da irgendwas zu zerschießen?!
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall überschreibt es die Dateien halt
<Moritz25> ja okay damit kann ich leben
<Hodes> keiner eine idee?
<dadrc> Hodes, was verursacht denn die Prozessorauslastung?
<dadrc> Ich würde ja vermuten, dass das Flash ist
<dadrc> Und dann kann dir leider niemand helfen, weil Flash nunmal Flash ist
<jan77> Hodes: probier mal die vorabversion, die läuft bei mir stabil: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<Hodes> dadrc, ja flash
<Hodes> jan77, gibt es eine ppa dafür?
<jan77> keine ahnung...
<jan77> ich habe einfach nur die libflashplayer.so in .mozilla... in meinem home kopiert
<Hodes> kk danke
<jan77> Hodes: Und, hilft's?
<Hodes> jan77, ich bin noch dabei flash zu installieren. bräuchte aber eig hilfe?!
<Hodes> jan77, wie installier ich die tar datei?
<jan77> Hodes: gar nicht
<jan77> du öffnest sie einfach mit file-roller
<jan77> und libflashplayer.so entpackst du dann nach ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jan77> firefox zu und wieder auf und dann hast du es "installiert"
<Hodes> jan77, finde keinen plugin ordner?!
<deem> Hodes: benutzt du nautilus zum kopieren?
<deem> also den dateimanager?
<jan77> dann leg einen an
<jan77> drück mal <strg>-<alt>-t
<Hodes> deem, ja wollte nautilus benutzen
<deem> Hodes: dann musst d "strg+h" drücken um die versteckten dateien anzuzeigen
<Hodes> jan77, wo soll ich strg alt t drüpcken?
<Hodes> deem, sind angezeigt
<jan77> und in das neue fenster gib dann ein "mkdir .mozilla/plugins"
<deem> Hodes: dann hast du da auch den .mozilla ordner und darin den plugins ordner
<Hodes> .mozilla finde ich aber keinen plugin ordner
<deem> Hodes: dann pack es via terminal nach /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins dann hast du es auch für jeden user installiert
<deem> Hodes: ausserdem heißt der ordner plugins, nicht plugin
<Moritz25> sagt mal, bin ich blöd? Wie finde ich die Version meines mplayers raus? In der readme.txt steht leider nur "SVN-r32819-4.5.2" aber mplayer hat ja momentan irgendwas um 2:1.0...
<Hodes> deem, die ordner gibbet auch ncih :P
<deem> Hodes: mit sicherheit. öffne mal ein terminal und gib da ein "ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla"
<Hodes> deem, okeee gibt es auch die möglichkeit die datei so zu speichern, dass sie für alle browser läuft?
<fk86> hallo
<deem> Hodes: ja, wenn du das dort in den ordner packst nach /usr/lib
<vectory> Moritz25: apt-cache dump|grep -iA2 'Package: mplayer$'
<Andy1978> vectory: warum nicht "apt-cache policy mplayer" ?
<vectory> k.a. ;)
<joschi> …oder `dpkg -l mplayer`
<Andy1978> joschi: zu kurz...
<joschi> I see
<fk86> ich hab bei ubuntu (11.04) ein problem mit flash. hab es mit iced tea und mit dem adobe probiert. wenn ich zum beispiel einen flash chat starte dann kann ich die fenster nicht schließen und muss immer erst den chat neu starten. kennt einer das problem und weiß eine lösung?
<Moritz25> okay danke an Euch :)
<joschi> fk86: iced tea und flash haben jetzt nicht sooo viel miteinander zu tun
<joschi> fk86: aber nein, ich kenne das problem nicht
<fk86> das ist doch auch ein flash plugin?
<joschi> nö
<vectory> joschi: dpkg -l mplayer: http://paste.debian.net/132576/
<joschi> iced tea ist eine java-implementierung
<joschi> vectory: schön?
<k1l> ,flash? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Moritz25> obwohl nein, ich habe das Programm ja selber kompiliert. Die Befehle zeigen mir nur an, welches die Version aus den Repos wäre....
<fk86> verdammt. das ist auch alles gerade java was ich mein
<vectory> joschi: oh, hab nicht weiter als bis fehler gelesen >_<
<joschi> Moritz25: dann einfach `mplayer -h|tail -n1`
<Lunex> hi all
<fk86> dann muss ich meine frage nochmal umstellen. es geht dabei nicht um flash sondern um java. sorry
<Lunex> ich hab ein problem. ich hab an der gnome/compiz config rumgespielt und jetzt haben meine fenster keine leiste mehr oben und sind nicht mehr verschiebbar :( weiß jemand ob ich die gnome oberfläche irgendwie einfach komplett zurücksetzten kann?
<Moritz25> joschi, da bekomme ich wieder SVN-r32819-4.5.2 raus, das sehe ich ja auch in der readme. Ich wollte mplayer jetzt aber nochmal mit der "compliant version number" richtig installieren. Und die fängt denke ich nicht mit SVN-blablabla an, sondern mit 2:x.y...
<deem> fk86: benutzt das oracle/sun java plugin?
<deem> Lunex: ubuntu 11?
<eipi-1> Hey, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine intel ultimate 6300 WLAN Karte in den Master Mode versetzen kann?
<Lunex> deem, ja
<fk86> ja damit hab ich das problem. hab es aber auch mit openjdk
<deem> Lunex: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Compiz-zuruecksetzen
<vectory> Moritz25: bei `dpkg -l mplayer' steht 2:0.1 oder so davor
<Minipluto> huhu, gibt es einen tiefgreifenden Unterschied zwischen dem Auswerfen eines externen Laufwerks (Platte, Stick) mit dem Eject-Button und Rechtsklick → sicher entfernen? Wenn man auf das Eject-Symbol klickt, werden die Laufwerke bei mir „nur“ unmounted aber werden noch angezeigt. Bei Rechtsklick → sicher entfernen verschwinden sie komplett. Außerdem impliziert die bezeichnung ja, dass die andere Funktion nicht sicher ist, was mich ...
<Minipluto> ... wundert, da sie ja unmounted werden.
<Lunex> deem, danke werds versuchen
<deem> ,np? Lunex 
<shetlandpony> Lunex: np, you are welcome ;)
<joschi> Moritz25: was ist denn für dich die "compliant version number"? mplayer selbst gibt schon die richtige versionsnummer aus. das ist eben kein release, sondern ein checkout aus deren svn-repo gewesen
<k1l> Minipluto: ich glaube bei dem eject wird auch power aus gemacht und bei dem anderen nur unmounted. aber genau weiss ichs da nicht
<Moritz25> joschi, ja ich weiss selber nicht wirklich was die wollen :D Ich weiss nur dass die mit ner Zahl anfangen muss 
<joschi> Moritz25: "die"?
<Moritz25> Compliant version number
<joschi> Moritz25: wer ist "die"?
<deem> Minipluto: bei nem usb stick ist das glaub ich wurscht. bei einer platte wär ich da vorsichtig wegen der einraststellung vom lesekopf und so
<Moritz25> joschi, Ich weiss nur dass die "compliant version number" mit ner Zahl anfangen muss 
<Hodes> deem, ok ich hab das plugin nun zu /usr/lib/ kopiert, leider ist er trotzdem in keinem browser vorhanden
<Minipluto> k1l, deem: aber von den Daten her sollte beides sicher sein oder?
<joschi> Moritz25: sagt wer? und ich wiederhole mich, aber "was ist denn für dich die "compliant version number"?"
<vectory> joschi: major.minor.bugfix
<deem> Hodes: du solltest es nach /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins kopieren
<deem> Minipluto: wenn du die platte nur unmountest wird der lesekopf nicht zwingen arretiert
<deem> bei einem sicher entfernen schon
<Minipluto> deem: ok
<Hodes> deem, k hab ich gemacht, läuft
<Moritz25> joschi, ich bekomme beim installieren mit checkinstall beim Erstellen des .deb Paktes eine Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402947/ Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Versionsnummer ich dann bei checkinstall angeben muss. Ist im Endeffekt nur Haarspalterei aber ich dachte mir ich machs eben mal richtig. Diese "SVN-xx" Versionsnummer fängt aber eben auch NICHT mit einer Zahl an. 
<deem> Hodes: sehr schön =)
<Moritz25> joschi, ich dachte bei dem "dpkg -l mplayer" käme die Version die über apt für Natty verfügbar wäre raus. Weil ich es aber selber Kompiliert/installiert habe, dachte ich, dass der zugrunde liegende Quellcode durchaus aktueller sein könnte, als der aus den Repos
<Hodes> tja leider immer noch kein erfolg , cpu auslastung weiter bei 100%
<deem> Hodes: dann ist wohl einfach dein atom überlastet
<k1l> ,flash? Hodes 
<shetlandpony> Hodes: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<k1l> Hodes: da gibt es einiges zu fehlern mit flash. und bedenke immer: flash ist flash
<Hodes> k1l, ja ich hab den artikel gelesen, aber ich will einfach nicht aufgeben
<vectory> Moritz25: guck ins chekinstall script rein, wie das die version überprüfen will, dann findest du's bestimmt raus
<fk86> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich sun java deinstallieren kann? hab es nicht übers software center installiert
<LetoThe2nd> oO( sondern?!? )
<vectory> fk86: wenn's ne .deb war, dann mit dpkg
<fk86> das software center hat es irgendwie nicht drin. hab es direkt von der website als paket installiert
<Hodes> aber mit 32 bit und 64 bit kann das ganze nicht zusammen liegen?
<vectory> weniger
<LetoThe2nd> fk86: dann, selber schuld wer am paketmanagement vorbei arbeitet.... lies die dokumentation noch, ob das ding nen deinstaller hat. wenn nein - ech gehabt.
<fk86> wenn man es im terminal mit dpkg installiert dann muss man es doch auch so irgendwie wieder deinstallieren können
<Hodes> vectory, antwort war für mich?
<vectory> jo
<LetoThe2nd> fk86: wenns ein .deb war, schon. wenns irgendwas anderes, binary-mässiges war...
<fk86> nein das war ein .deb
<LetoThe2nd> fk86: wenns über dpkg gelaufen ist, dann ists aber auch in dpkg/apt/synaptic eingetragen und du kannst die tools einfach verwenden.
<fk86> welche tools?
<LetoThe2nd> fk86: dpkg, apt, synapitc.
<LetoThe2nd> s/synapitc/synaptic
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, dadrc, fyi: mit einer einfachen Angabe der Versions-Nummer hat nun auch das .dep-Erstellen geklappt. Heisst das jetzt ich kann, im gegensatz zur normalen Vorhergehensweise, den Quellcode löschen und das Paket trotzdem jederzeit über Synaptic/dpkg deinstallieren? Synaptic hat es mit einem "!" markiert wo normalerweise das grüne Kästchen ist
<fk86> ja okay. über die paketverwaltung geht es. aber woher weiß ich denn jetzt was alles zu entfernen ist?
<vectory> fk86: wenn du nur die eine deb installiert hast, dann nur das eine paket
<vectory> Moritz25: hab keine ahnung, was du da anstellst ^^
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: musst du wohl in der synaptic-doku nachschlagen, was das ausrufezeichen bedeutet.
<fk86> achso ja hab das gerade gerafft. die sind ja vorne alle makiert. und die die zusammen hänger da musst extra noch bestätigen
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: aber schlussendlich scheint es dran zu liegen, dass checkinstall ein problem hat wenn die verison nicht mit ner nummer beginnt?
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: und wenn der status in dpkg irgendwas mit "installiert" ist, kannst du die sourcen im allgemeinen löschen, ja.
<vectory> Moritz25: schau doch einfach mal in synaptic, was da für ne version mit mplayer assoziiert ist
<vectory> da steht bestimmt nicht svn20....
<Hodes> ist der intel atom 455 überhaupt für 64 bit geeignet?
<Moritz25> LetoThe2nd, ja daran liegt es. Ich habe jetzt einfach, da der Quellcode von Januar 2011 stammt, die Version von mplayer aus 10.10 in checkinstall angegeben. Damit erstellt er jetzt das .deb-Paket problemlos aber in Synaptic ist ein ! statt grünem Kästchen.
<Moritz25> vectory, nein, da steht aber logischerweise die Nummer, die ICH SELBER, dem checkinstall übergeben muss
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: wie gesagt - über das ausrufezeichen weiss ich nichts. aber magst du dann vielleicht die sache mit der nummer im wiki vermerken?
<Moritz25> In welchem Artikel?
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz25: im checkinstall-artikel :-) vellciht einfach kurz mal mit denen in #ubuntuusers reden :-)
<Moritz25> alles klar
<cybertron> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP Konfiguration über cn=config-Datenbank (/etc/ldap/slapd.d) da bin ich gerade, kann mir einer erklären wo ich die admin einträge nun genau rein schreiben soll? in die cn=config.ldif?
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<Minipluto> wenn ich mit gparted die Größe einer Partition nach Zylindern ausrichte, müsste am Ende nicht etwas rundes raus kommen, sodass nichts mehr übrig ist? 
<misterx> ich habe einen falschen rsa hostkey, wie kann ich den korrigieren?
<Minipluto> meine Frage hat sich erledigt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: die fehlermeldung lesen, die zeilennummer erfahren, und wenn du dir sicher bist das der schlüssl passt, dann die zeile aus der ~/.ssh/knownblabla rauslöschen.
<misterx> LetoThe2nd: nunja, die maschine wurde vorhin neu aufgesetzt. das könnte nen legitimer grund für nen schlüsselwechsel sein, oder? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: meine aussage war völlig wertungsfrei, wollte nur nochmal drauf hinweisen da das ja sicherheitsrelevant ist.
<misterx> jo, danke ;)
<k1l> misterx: beim neu aufsetzen ändert sich der schlüssel
<misterx> :)
<misterx> danke euch
<misterx> re…
<misterx> jemand ne idee, wie ich unison beibringe, dass das lock-file, das angeblich den sync-vorgang blockiert, nicht existiert?
<crapman> mit welchem programm geht video übertragung bei msn?
<k1l> crapman: mal empathy probiert?
<crapman> ne pidgin bisher nur
<crapman> geht das mit empathy?
<k1l> k.a. ich nutze msn nicht. aber ein kleine google suche nach ubuntu msn video chat brachte das hier: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/msn-video-voice-chat-comes-to-empathy/
<crapman> k1l, brauch ich da jetzt irgendwelche zusätzlichen packete?
<sash_> PaKet
<k1l> ,empathy? crapman 
<shetlandpony> crapman, Empathy ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy
<k1l> laut hier funktioniert das mit msn wohl noch nicht
<crapman> jo, hab ich jetzt auch gelesen
<k1l> aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger liefert einige alternativen, mit denne das vlt funktioniert.
<crapman> also amsn funktioniert auch nicht
<Joefish> Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit die die maus in einem fenster hält? Habt zwar nach gegoogled aber leider nichts gefunden :/
<rumpe1> Joefish, ich kenn eine Möglichkeit: Fullscreen-Modus :D
<rumpe1> Joefish, darf man nach dem Anwendungsfall fragen, in dem das sinnvoll wäre?
<spY|da> gibt es ein kde repositorium mit neueren versionen?
<Joefish> rumpe1,  es geht um die nutzung von wine mit spielen. Im fullscreen modus stürzt es ab sobald das fenster den fokus verliert. Deshalb window mode. Nur da es doch sehr nervend ist wenn man immer außerhalb des fenster fährt wäre so ein programm recht hilfreich
<werweiss> sry, wrong window
<rumpe1> Joefish, hast du schon bzgl. workarounds/patches/.. bzgl. wine gesucht?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in der Console sich ein Zeichen als Hexcode ausgeben zu lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: sicher über etwas mit bc oder hd, vielleicht auch was über bashs printf, bei letzterem bin ich mir aber nicht 100% sicher.
<rumpe1> yogg, echo zeichen | hexdump
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: das ex-ump kann man sich auch sparen ;-)
<yogg> danke
<rumpe1> ex-ump?
<LetoThe2nd> hd + ex-ump = hexdump.
<rumpe1> aaaah... :)
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: siehe z.b. echo asdf | hd
<yogg> echo -n "Ä" | hexdump
<yogg> 0000000 cc41 0088                              
<yogg> 0000003
<yogg> echo -n "Ä" | hexdump
<yogg> 0000000 84c3                                   
<yogg> 0000002
<yogg> sowas ist kacke -.-
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: pastes hier sind auch "kacke", wie du dich auszudrücken pflegst.
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: man hd präsentiert dir eine wundervolle auswahl, die ausgabe nach deinen wünschen zu formatieren.
<yogg> ne um das gehts nicht
<yogg> 2 mal Ä und 2 unterschiedliche hexcodes
<yogg> jetzt weiß ich auch wie 2 mal der selbe ordner am selben ort sein kann
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: ach so. das möchtest du bitte in #ichbeschweremichüberdieunicodeunterstützungvonlinux loswerden. danke.
<k1l> yogg: guck dir doch mal die beiden zeichen genau an
<k1l> das eine ist ein Ä und das andere nicht
 * rumpe1 holt ne lupe
<yogg> hier eine kopie beider:    Ä   Ä
<yogg> es werden beide richtig angezeigt     aber in utf8 kommt Ä eben öfter mal vor ^
<k1l> yogg: das erste ist kein Ä 
<yogg> im irc sehen die sogar unterscheidlich aus 
<yogg> ne werden beide korrekt angezeigt in der console
<k1l> yogg: nochmal: es sind nicht die gleichen zeichen
<yogg> ich weß
<k1l> dann beschwer dich doch nicht darüber, dass sie verschiedene hexcodes haben
<yogg> ich hatte das problem das ich 2 mal den selben ordner hatte.    und mir ist nicht sofort durch den kopf geschossen das es sich hier um 2 unterschiedliche zeichen handeln könnte
<yogg> musste doch erst mal drauf kommen das da was anders ist     in der console sehen die nämlich gleich aus
<rumpe1> hmm... scheinbar einmal groß A mit "diaeresis" und einmal eine komposition aus A und diaeresis... oder wie?
<rumpe1> jedenfalls gibts in unicode Ä und A mit umlautverzierung
<rumpe1> verwirrend
<moritz_> wie kann man nochmal ein programm per Konsole aufrufen, sodass es trotz schließen der Konsole geöffnet bleibt? war das && oder so?!
<LetoThe2nd> moritz_: wenn dann nohup, oder vllt. auch disown.
<k1l> screen benutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> moritz_: und für cli programme gibts das ganze auch in gut, dann heissts screen :-)
<moritz_> hm also bei firefox hat das irgendwie keinen erfolg.... wenn ich die Konsole schließe geht auch der firefox zu....
<LetoThe2nd> moritz_: also ich weiss ja nciht was du da eintippst, aber ich hab nohup grade mit gedit getestet und da tuts einwandfrei.
<moritz_> einfach gedit nohup?
<LetoThe2nd> moritz_: wenn du dir bei einem kommando nicht sicher bist, schaust du am besten in die manpage.
<moritz_> ah okay
<moritz_> andersrum :D
<LetoThe2nd> moritz_: also: man nohup. da steht, wie's mit dem anderen kommando zu kombinieren ist.
<moritz_> nohup firefox jo thx :)
<moritz_> war bisschen doof. fyi: habe den checkinstall artikel überarbeitet
<hockes> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-2-laesst-sich-nicht-konfigurieren/#post-3386787
<shetlandpony> hockes's url: http://tinyurl.com/3vc9tmt |        GRUB 2 lässt sich nicht konfigurieren › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<hockes> *aufmerksamkeitsuch* ^^
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: eigene bootpartition, die nicht gemountet ist?
<k1l> hat er sich vlt den alten grub wieder installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: ausserdem kannst du dir im allgemeinen den ganzen krampf mit der config datei schenken, wenn du einfach /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober in 08_os-prober oder so umbenennst. dann wird windows vorn eingereiht.
<hockes> ui
<hockes> ehm bootpartition die nicht gemountet ist...
<hockes> mussich mal stark überlegen
<hockes> die 1. partition ist eigentlich die recovery, danach kommt die win7-100mb partition, danach win7...
<hockes> und das mit dem umbenennen, könntest du da erklären was genau ich da tue? also was bezeichnet "30_os-prober" und was bezeichnet "08_os-prober"
<k1l> hockes: das steht doch in den wiki artikeln zum grub2.
<hockes> da steht aber vorallem dass man das über die config datei machen soll ;)
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: steht alles da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d
<hockes> aber ich glaube der tipp mit nicht gemountete partition war gut
<hockes> die recoverypartition wird nicht in ubuntu gemountet
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: nimmst du?
<k1l> negativ, bin auf dem sprung.
<LetoThe2nd> hmh
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: die recovery-partition von windows ist da nicht relevant. wenn, dann eine /boot-partition von ubuntu.
<hockes> ich dachte der bootloader sitzt immer in der ersten aktiven partition???
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: nö.
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: und "aktive" partitionen sind schon seit 10jahren oder so völlig nebensächlich. :)
<hockes> aber das bios sucht doch erstma dort oder?
<hockes> also beim rechnerstart...
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: nö.
<hockes> verdammt
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: das bios sucht im MBR, sonst nirgends.
<hockes> wo hab ich dann den ganzen unfug her ^^
<hockes> problem beim umbenennen von 30_os-prober ist dass dann immer noch die Windows Recovery Environment vor dem eigentlichen Windows 7 steht
<hockes> also wird nach 10 sekunden die recovery geladen, was ja definitiv unpraktisch ist...
<rumpe1> hockes, was braucht man denn öfters? :D
<LetoThe2nd> oO( das hör ich heute zum zweiten mal. interessant, dass grub bei mir das noch _NIE_ miteingereiht hat, und ich hab das spielchen schon oft gemacht. )
<hockes> rumpe1, böses vorurteil ;)
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: dann halt noch in der config-datei default auf 1 stellen, aber dann sollte es passen.
<hockes> probieren kann ichs, aber die config wird ja anscheinend nicht übernommen...
<k1l> man kann in der config auch einfach den namen eintragen, dann wird immer XXX gebootet egal wo es steht
<k1l> aber das problem war ja, dass änderungen nicht übernommen wurden. also vlt von ner live cd den grub2 nochmal vernünftig installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( oder die datei mit sudo öffnen und speichern nicht vergessen *SCNR* )
<hockes> nene, das wurde schon richtig gemacht, ich hab die datei ja auch auf pastebin ausgegeben (im forum ist ein link) und da ist es ja auch richtig
<hockes> zumindest die zeit von 10 auf 7 hätte sich ja ändern müssen, aber da hat sich auch nix getan...
<hockes> also ich versuche jetzt mal die idee mit dem umbenennen 30 auf 08
<hockes> im prinzip kann ich ja vllt auch im os-prober die menueinträge verschieben
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: nur mal so, legst du uns bitte lsb_release -a und dpkg -l grub-common in ein pastebin?
<hockes> ja gerne (und die letzte zeile war wohl unsinn ^^)
<hockees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697902/
<hockees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697904/
<LetoThe2nd> hockees: danke.
<hockees> ich habe zu danken XD
<hockes> hat euch das jetzt irgendwie weitergebracht?^^
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: nein, das diente mehr dazu sicherzustellen dass wir alle vom selben reden.
<LetoThe2nd> hockes: mir fällt auf jeden fall spontan kein grund ein, warum update-grub die datei ignorieren sollte.
<rumpe1> mir schon: noch ein grub von einer anderen distri, auf den der mbr zeigt
<hockees> also wenn ich update-grub ausführe, wird die config datei nirgends erwähnt
<hockees> aber andre distri... 
<hockees> naja ich hatte kurz splashtop os drauf aber eigentlich auch wieder komplett deinstalliert (danach kam wieder der windowseigene bootloader)
<hockees> ich würde euch gerne die ausgabe von update-grub auf pastebinit ziehn
<hockees> ich kriegs aber grad net hin
<deem> hockees: update-grub | pastebinit
<hockees> natürlich mit sudo? da erhalte ich  Du versuchst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende.
<deem> hockees: ja mit sudo. gibt denn update-grub ohne pastebinit was aus?
<hockes> nur ein paar zeilen
<deem> dann kopier die doch einfach
<hockees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697920/
<LetoThe2nd> hockees: diagnose: dir pfuscht ein grub 1 mit rein.
<deem> rischdisch
<deem> da is grub1 und grub2 installiert
<deem> grub1 wird mit update-grub angesprochen und der findet dann einen grub2
<hockees> also am einfachsten grub1 loswerden?
<deem> joa
<deem> oder den grub2 is eigentlich egal
<hockees> na dann schon den alten :)
<hockes> oh schlecht
<hockes> sudo: update-grub: command not found
<hockes> vllt jetzt nochmal den grub2 drüber installieren?
<hockes> das klappt dann aber net über das "software-center"
<dot8> jemand einen Tipp, mit welchem Programm ich schnell und leicht auf dem MySQL Server Tabellen, erstellen und füllen kann? nicht PHPmyAdmin
<dAnjou> dot8: mysql workbench
<effchen> clementine ist ein toller player!
<effchen> falls einer grade einen sucht
<effchen> gefällt mit um einiges besser noch als rhythmbox
<hockes> sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common <-- ist das passend um den grub2 neuzuinstallieren?
<yezariaely> mein adobe reader plugin im firefox lädt die pdf datei in 90% der fällen nicht. hat jemand ne idee was man machen kann? (keine fehlermeldung)
<deem> hockees: ja
<hockes> hat leider keinen gewünschten erfolg gebracht: weiterhin: update-grub: command not found
<deem> hockees: benutzt du auch sudo?
<orst3n> celemtine sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber startet hier nich mal ;)
<hockes> deem, ja benutze ich
<hockes> eigentlich erscheint "sudo: update-grub: command not found" ich hab mir das sudo nur beim abtippen geschenkt ;)
<hockes> werden bei "sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common " auch alle nachgezogenen pakete (falls das der fall ist) auch neuinstalliert?
<hockes> weil irgendwas ist wohl nicht korrekt installiert, meine ich
<yezariaely> hockes: /usr/sbin/update-grub ist also definitiv nicht vorhanden?
<yezariaely> bzw. /sbin/update-grub
<yezariaely> hockes: laut dateiliste ist update-grub in grub-common auch nicht vorhanden?
<hockes> also wenn ich nach /usr/bin  finde ich kein update-grub mittels ls
<hockes> auch bin /usr/bin nicht
<hockes> ehm
<hockes> in /sbin/ auch nicht
<hockes> ehm was sagt uns dass das nicht vorhanden ist?
<hockes> dass zum grub2 noch ein anderes paket gehört?
<yezariaely> hockes:  eventuell mal mit grub-coreboot probieren
<yezariaely> da sollte es dabei sein
<LetoThe2nd> auf packages.ubuntu.com nachschauen, wo ds drin sein muss.
<hockes> also sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-coreboot?
<hockes> LetoThe2nd, ich schau mal
<yezariaely> ohne reinstall? aber schau, dass es nichts deinstalliert
<hockes> jo coreboot scheint zu stimmen
<hockes> sieht gut aus
<hockes> jawohl! bingo
<hockes> vielen dank yezariaely, LetoThe2nd, deem und k1l
<topi123> hi
<effchen> orst3n: ich hab es hier einfach über das software center installiert und geht...
<leszek> hi
<mgolisch> hi
<HipHansiFlo> wer ist alles deutschsprachig im Hause?  :-)
<HipHansiFlo> nix los?
<caillean> frag doch einfach :)
<HipHansiFlo> war grad bei #kubuntu, die haben mich hier hin verwiesen :)
<leszek> HipHansiFlo: es gibt auch #kubuntu-de , aber stell einfach deine Frage du bist schon richtig hier in einem deutschen ubuntu channel
<HipHansiFlo> *habe mir gedacht: so viele Leute, keiner schreibt was... :D
<LetoThe2nd> HipHansiFlo: das liegt daran, dass wir ein reiner supportchannel sind. wenn du eine möglichst sinnhafte und detaillierte frage stellst, werden sich alle bemühen dir zu helfen.
<LetoThe2nd> HipHansiFlo: wenn du nur ein bisschn quatschen willst, dann bitte eins weiter, nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke. :-)
<HipHansiFlo> ok, danke auch :)
<lukasz_> Guten abend alle zusa,,em 
<lukasz_> zusammen 
<HipHansiFlo> hi
<lukasz_> subber da bin ike ^^
<lukasz_> habs geschaft
<lukasz_> ich bin der dich pr pn genervt hat ^^
<HipHansiFlo> gut gemacht :)
<lukasz_> so wie bekomm ich den sound mal endlich zum laufen 
<ppq> ,frag? lukasz_
<shetlandpony> lukasz_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<lukasz_> so langsam bin ich mit meinem latein 
<lukasz_> Eine frage wie bekomme ich mein Sound zum laufen ich hatte am anfang 2 sound karten ... nun habe ich nur noch hd sound output da stehen
<Fuchs> lukasz_: dann fang am besten an, uns details zu geben. was genau geht nicht, welche hardware, welches ubuntu, was hast du schon gemacht ...
<lukasz_> 11,04
<lukasz_> ich  habe ne msi a6500 notebook 
<ring0> mir ist gerade beim durchlesen des adobe flash artikels aufgefallen, dass unter gpu-hw-beschleunigung für nvidia http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Flash-32bit-und-64bit-mit-GPU-Hardware-Beschleunigung steht, wenn man das paket installiert und die konfigdatei erstellt hat, sich "software video rendering" in "accelerated video rendering" ändern sollte. allerdings wird der wert EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode angepasst und entsprechend ändert sich nur "
<ring0> accelerated video decoding" nicht rendering. das ist doch ein fehler im wiki?
<shetlandpony> ring0's url: http://tinyurl.com/6la4duj |        Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<lukasz_> hd6310 on b oard graka und ne realtek sound karte on board
<lukasz_> nur die realtek erkennt er nicht mehr der hat die rausgeworfen nachdem ich neu gestartet habe
<lukasz_> habe alle befehle ausprobiert nix geht 
<Fuchs> lukasz_: kannst du mal die ausgabe von    cat /proc/asound/cards    in einen pastebin legen?  (nicht hier rein)
<lukasz_> sogar alsamixer... da erkennt der die nicht mehr
<ppq> lukasz_: 'lspci -knn | pastebinit', 'lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit' bitte noch zusätzlich
<lukasz_> wie wo was ^^
<Fuchs> ppq: gut, uebernimm du, muss gleich weg
<ppq> oki
<lukasz_> HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<lukasz_>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeb44000 irq 42
<ppq> lukasz_: starte ein terminal und führ dort die befehle in hochkommata aus
<lukasz_> habe ich gemacht 
<ppq> lukasz_: gut, dann gib uns die links, die du bekommen hast :)
<HipHansiFlo> gib es in Terminal ein und poste es in den "pastebin"
<HipHansiFlo> :o
<lukasz_> ^^ ich bin neu im linux bereich ioch muss das erstmal alles raffen ^^
<ppq> lukasz_: falls du pastebinit noch nicht installiert hast: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<lukasz_> er hat mir kein link erstellt
<ppq> vorher geht das nicht.
<lukasz_> so habs inst. was nun
<ppq> nochmal 'lspci -knn | pastebinit' und 'lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit' :)
<HipHansiFlo> haste auch die Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/698000/ ? 
<lukasz_> ja eig schon
<lukasz_> der sagt mir du schickst ein leeres dolument ab -.-
<lukasz_> ich bin einfach ne depp -.-
<lukasz_> ^^
<HipHansiFlo> macht nix da ist man nie allein (kenn mich auch grad nicht so aus :)
<lukasz_> Xd stimmt kann ich den nicht hir reinschreiben was ich für ne soundkarte habe bzw was er mir anzeigt
<ppq> lukasz_: kannst du, wenn es nicht mehr als drei zeilen sind
<ppq> .. auf einmal ;)
<lukasz_> So
<lukasz_> 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<lukasz_>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeb44000 irq 42
<lukasz_> das zeigt der mir an 
<ppq> das zeigt er dir bei 'cat /proc/asound/cards' an.
<lukasz_> jawohl
<ppq> aber nicht bei den befehlen, die ich schrieb.
<lukasz_> der scherz ist mir fehlt die soundkarte on board ... der sagt mir immer hdsound outbut (hdmi)
<lukasz_> doch das zeigt der mir an
<lukasz_> 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<lukasz_> HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeb44000 irq 42
<HipHansiFlo> die Ausgabe "lsmod | grep snd" wird aber _bunt_
<lukasz_> wie was bunt
<HipHansiFlo> und lang und informativ :)
<HipHansiFlo> im Terminal
<lukasz_> ne das isses ja nur 2 zeilen das wars ode rich mache echt was falsch 
<HipHansiFlo> das sind die Ausgaben, die man von dir benötigt
<lukasz_> so jetzt nochmal 
<HipHansiFlo> um sich etwas daraus vorstellen zu können
<HipHansiFlo> es sind: 'lspci -knn | pastebinit' und 'lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit'
<lukasz_> welchen befehl soll ich den jetzt im temrinal nochmal eingeben 
<HipHansiFlo> "lsmod | grep snd" war bei mir richtig lang
<lukasz_> Hip was soll ich den jetzt nochmal für ne befehl eingeben 
<HipHansiFlo> ich vermute mal den hier: lsmod | grep snd
<mcfly_> Hey! Kurze frage: Bei einem multiboot-system ist grub auf die /boot angewiesen, oder? Also das Auswahlmenü steckt nicht im mbr?
<lukasz_> -.-
<lukasz_> aha da hben wir ja was.... 
<lukasz_> und wie kann ich euch das jetzt schicken ?
<ppq> lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit
<lukasz_> er sagt mir ich will ne leeres dokument verschicken
<HipHansiFlo> im ernst?
<lukasz_> jor
<lukasz_> lol
<lukasz_> ich habs
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698006/
<HipHansiFlo> na geht doch
<lukasz_> so und was sagt euch das ^^
<mcfly_> sollte man swap irgendwie "strategisch" platzieren auf einer HD (Anfang/mitte/ende)?
<HipHansiFlo> eins fehlt glaube ich noch: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698008/
<lukasz_> so
<lukasz_> ^^
<lukasz_> jetzt binich mal gespannt
<lukasz_> weil das is für mich hochdeutsch
<jokrebel> hi
<lukasz_> kann mir jetzt einer weiterhelfen
<lukasz_> Hip-
<lukasz_> was soll ich jetzt machen hip
<lukasz_> @ppq    was soll ich jetzt machen habe die links gepostet
<jokrebel> lukasz_: Warten
<jokrebel> ,geduld? lukasz_
<shetlandpony> lukasz_: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<HipHansiFlo> wiss ich net, bin kein profi 
<lukasz_> :S könnt ihr mir den nicht helfen ich verzweifel wirklich 
<lukasz_> ich will nur sound haben dann bin ich zufrieden
<LetoThe2nd> lukasz_: ganz ruhig. du hast die infos geliefert - schön. vielleicht weiss es auch gerade keiner - kann gut sein. deshalb: a) jetzt einfach mal eine weile hierbleiben (ohne minütlich rumzunölen, bitte)
<yezariaely> lukasz_: du wurdest schon auf die geduld hingewiesen.
<lukasz_> oki
<LetoThe2nd> lukasz_: b) zwischenzeitlich am besten mal alle zusammengetragenen infos in einen hübschen forenbeitrag posten. den kannst du morgen, oder in ein paar stunden dann wieder nennen, falls jetzt dann keiner eine antwort weiss.
<lukasz_> okay 
<yezariaely> lukasz_: die "einfachen" fragen hast du schon geklärt? lautsprecher sind nicht kaputt, lautstärke ist hoch genug eingestellt, etc. ?
<lukasz_> ne nix kaputt... alles läuft nur kein sound und nicht die richtige soundkarte wird angezeigt
<lukasz_> Als ich es inst. habe hat er noch beide soundtreiber angezeigt.. nachdem ich neu gestartet habe nur noch den " HD Sound Output HDMI"
<LetoThe2nd> lukasz_: an /etc/modules oder ähnlichem hast du aber nicht gefummelt, oder?
<lukasz_> ne
<yezariaely> lukasz_: was bedeutet neu installiert? den kompletten rechner neu aufgesetzt?
<yezariaely> welche ubuntu version?
<lukasz_> ja ich habe ubuntu neu drauf gesetzt bin von win 7 auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<lukasz_> 11.04
<LetoThe2nd> lukasz_: ich hätte noch einen kleinen info wunsch, der form halber: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit". danke.
<yezariaely> gib mal amixer | pastebinit ein
<lukasz_> no file or directory sagt er mir
<yezariaely> für meines oder letos ?
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698014/
<LetoThe2nd> lukasz_: danke.
<lukasz_> bidde ^^
<lukasz_> amix wenn ich das eingebe sagt er mir no file
<yezariaely> ok
<niemand> Ich hab gerade einen etwas nervigen Bug: Wenn ich in einem bestimmten Ordner navigieren möchte, stürtzt mir nautilus einfach komplett ab, das gleiche wenn ich in programmen ein datei von dort öffnen will, dann stürzt das programm auch ab, mit dem terminal komme ich rein
<niemand> wenn ich den ordner nun kopiere, tritt das problem in der kopie auch auf
<ppq> lukasz_: war nur kurz weg. deine infos lassen darauf schließen, dass deine soundkarte zwar erkannt wird, pulseaudio aber nichts damit anfangen kann. führ bitte noch folgendes aus: 'aplay -l | pastebinit' und 'aplay -L | pastebinit'
<LetoThe2nd> niemand: der ordner bzw. irgendwas darin enthält nicht vielleicht ganz besonders lustige zeichen?
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698016/
<niemand> LetoThe2nd, Dateinamen sind alle mit ASCII-Zeichen schreibbar
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698017/
<lukasz_> so bitte
<LetoThe2nd> niemand: enthält in etwa was, und welches programm mahct die hufe hoch?
<ppq> lukasz_: und weil's so schön ist, 'dmesg  | pastebinit' :)
<sebix> ehemals niemand 
<sebix> LetoThe2nd, Es sind .DNG und .jpg Files enthalten, zusammen 1GB, 18 Files; Die Redewendung kenne ich leider nicht :D
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698019/
<lukasz_> ^^
<lukasz_> macht spass
<LetoThe2nd> sebix: vermutlich verabschiedet sich der thumbnailer, wenn die dateien so gross sind.
<sebix> LetoThe2nd, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich habe ordner mit viel mehr solcher riesiger files
<sebix> Wie kann ich den Thumbnailer manuell per terminal aufrufen?
<LetoThe2nd> sebix: mag alles sein, aber vermutlich ist an diesem eines einfach "anders" ;-)
<ppq> lukasz_: ah, der soundchip deiner grafikkarte taucht aus irgendeinem grund zwei mal in lspci auf. die realtek wird überhaupt nicht erkannt. kannst du mal im bios nachschauen, ob sie dort aktiviert ist? auch, wenn du nix deaktiviert hast
<lukasz_> im bios finde ich nix das ja das problem ich bin nicht so der bios kenner aber habe dort schon geschaut aber leider nix gefunden
<lukasz_> ich würd mal gerne wissen wie ich das beheben soll dooofer lappi -.-
<sebix> LetoThe2nd, der GNOME RAW Thumbnailer ist garnicht installiert
<LetoThe2nd> sebix: sry, ist alles nur guesswork bei mir.
<yezariaely> ppq: dürfte ihm das nicht helfen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ppq> yezariaely: lesen ist nie verkehrt :) aber das symptom, dass die karte einen tag geht und den nächsten wie vom erdboden verschluckt ist, ist dort nicht beschrieben, als ich das letzte mal geguckt hab
<yezariaely> ppq: ah das habe ich vorhin nicht mitbekommen
<Fuchs> man findet zu dem Symptom zwei Dinge
<Fuchs> das eine ist eine deaktivierte / defekte Hardware
<Fuchs> das andere ist ein Update im hda-intel Treiber, der mit einigen Amd Karten in der Tat Probleme macht
<lukasz_> Fuchs... wie kann man des beheben bzw was kann man da am besten machen 
<Fuchs> lukasz_: um zu wissen, welchen Fall man vor sich hat, ist ein Testen mit diversen Livesystemen von Vorteil 
<Fuchs> wenn es mit allen auftritt, dann ist die Karte wohl irgendwo deaktiviert
<Fuchs> wenn nur mit einigen, dann ist es ein Problem des ALSA Treibers
<Fuchs> da gibt es im deutschen ubuntuusers.de Wiki eine Anleitung, wie man eine neuere Version ausprobieren kann
<lukasz_> ^^ 
<lukasz_> ich sage ja ich bin neu im linux universum und habe echt nicht viel ahnung
<Fuchs> dann ist natuerlich doof, dass Du gleich auf sowas stossen musst
<Fuchs> ich empfehle den Test mit einer Live CD 
<Fuchs> vielleicht einer ganz neuen und einer etwas aelteren
<lukasz_> Oo
<lukasz_> auch noch das -.-
<jokrebel> re
<tetsuya> hi. ich fahre xubuntu und kriege growl-aehnliche fensterchen, um mir diverse notifications anzuzeigen. wisst ihr, wo man das confen kann?
<lukasz_> also auf den normalen wege kann ich den fehler nicht beheben ?
<sebix> LetoThe2nd, du hattest recht, bei thumnailen eines Bildes (47MB) bringt evince einen Segmentation fault
<LetoThe2nd> sebix: ah, instinkt++;
<sebix> LetoThe2nd, Der verwendete thumbnailer ist btw evince-thumbnailer
<LetoThe2nd> sebix: ah
<dadrc> tetsuya, xfce4-notifyd-config
<lukasz_> Fuchs also muss ich es mit eine live cd machen .... kann ich sowas nicht auch vom usb stick starten
<tetsuya> dadrc: ah ok. danke schon mal, ich teste das mal
<Fuchs> lukasz_: doch, natuerlich
<lukasz_> okay wie kann ich das am besten machen weil ich habe keine rohline mehr am start
<HipHansiFlo> usb-stick?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB  << da, lukasz_ 
<lukasz_> ja per usb stick ....
<lukasz_> warum immer so kompleziert
<HipHansiFlo> habe es auch so gemacht (habe kein DVDLaufwerk eingebaut)
<jokrebel> UND - je nach dem welches Programm ich nutze, kommt dann nach 20 Minuten noch nicht mal was raus aus dem Drucker aber Drucker-LEDs und -Display sehen aus als wäre er fertig. Ideen? Such schon seit 2 Tagen verzeifelt rum (mit immer wieder mal bis zu 25 Minuten warten… grml)
<tetsuya> das war es, vielen dank
<lukasz_> hip in welchen format hast du den usb stick formatiert
<jokrebel> Grml - wenn ich (zugegeben alte Hardware) ein 1MB-JPG mit XP an den (am LTP angeschlossenen) Drucker schicke dauert die Übermittlung zum Drucker ca.1Minute; bis dann der Ausdruck rauskommt eine weitere ca.1Minute. - Wenn ich das ganze unter Ubuntu mache dauert es ca. 2x 10 Minuten. Dies ist mir dann doch _etwas_ zu lange. 
<jokrebel> UND - je nach dem welches Programm ich nutze, kommt dann nach 20 Minuten noch nicht mal was raus aus dem Drucker aber Drucker-LEDs und -Display sehen aus als wäre er fertig. Ideen? Such schon seit 2 Tagen verzeifelt rum (mit immer wieder mal bis zu 25 Minuten warten… grml)
<HipHansiFlo> habe startmedienersteller genommen und den iso Abbild ausgewählt, stickgelöscht draufgeschrieben , fertig
<kooldavi_> ehm kennt jemand das problem mit strg+v bei gnome 3 und weiß, wie man das einstellen kann?
<kooldavi_> wenn ich strg+v drücke, dann wird nur der name der datei oder der ordners in der suche eingefügt -.-
<gador> kooldavi_, meines Wissens ist das noch ein Bug. Probier es mal mit Rechtsklich --> Einfügen
<lukasz_> hip noch da ich teste es gleich mal
<lukasz_> hip hast du im bios umngestellt starten von usb ?
<jokrebel> kooldavi_: gnome 3? Ist das nicht immer noch gar nicht im aktuellen Ubuntu drin?
<PBeck> hi
<k1l> jokrebel: jupp, erst ab oneiric
<kooldavi_> jokrebel: ich nutze gnome 3 mit ubuntu 11.04. und rechtsklick->einfügen war mir zu läastig. ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand eine lösung hat. :) naja dann muss ich halt noch ein bischen klicken ;)
<HipHansiFlo> ja ich glaube es F10 bei mir musst du sehen
<HipHansiFlo> und und ausprobieren
<jokrebel> kooldavi_: Das ist dann aber aus nem PPA oder gar noch anders reingewürgt? Da müsstest Du dann wohl eher die PPA-Entwickler oder die Gnome-Leute selber fragen IMHO.
<HipHansiFlo> bin kurz weg komme in ca. 2 stunden
<lukasz_> -.- 
<lukasz_> ich bin doch wirklich ne depp
<lukasz_> hip bist du da
<k1l> lukasz_: nein er ist weg. nur wenn du mal sagst was dein problem ist (fehlermeldungen etc) dann können dir vlt auch andere helfen
<lukasz_> ich bekomme das startmedium nicht erstellt " Starten iso von usb stick" habe mir den imagwriter runtergeladen vom software center
<k1l> lukasz_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB  lies doch bitte mal was da genau steht
<kooldavi_> jokrebel: danke :)
<k1l> "Der USB-Imagewriter eignet sich nicht für .iso Dateien, sondern kann nur .img-Abbilder auf USB kopieren. "
<k1l> lukasz_: du machst da ne dr.arbeit draus, wo es kinderleicht ist.  geh einfach mal zum startmedienhersteller und damit machst du den live-stick
<Minipluto> huhu
<lukasz_> ich hab mir das durchgelesen... nix peilung :S
<k1l> lukasz_: welches ubuntu hast du da gebootet?
<lukasz_> jaaa warte mal
<lukasz_> 10.04.3 lts
<lukasz_> am64
<Minipluto> ich habe auf einer externen Festplatte ein Ubuntu Live System und musste die Platte umpartitionieren, daher habe ich ein Backup von dem Live-System gemacht und es nach der Partitionierung wieder zurück gespielt. Dabei habe ich aber nicht dran gedacht, dass es ja auch noch einen MBR gibt. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich den neu schreibe? Habe es schon mit der Methode 2 in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB probiert aber da erscheint beim ...
<Minipluto> ... Booten nur ein Grub-Prompt, allerdings hätte ich da wieder gerne das Auswahlmenü wieder, das man bei der Ubuntu Live-CD hat.
<k1l> dann geh mal auf menü-system-systemverwaltung und benutzt dann den "startmedienhersteller"
<mgolisch> irgendwo muss das ding ja seine konfig hergelesen haben?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd einfach den bootloader wieder richtig installieren dann geht das sicher auch
 * Minipluto steckt sie sich *NICHT* in den Hintern
<Minipluto> upps :D
<lukasz_> so mache es :) na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie ne fllitzebogen ^
<Minipluto> also ich habe auch schon einfach eine iso mit dem startmedienersteller auf die HDD gemacht und dann ein paar Dateien ersetzt aber dann gibts nur noch boot fehler
<lukasz_> Kil und damit müsste es gehen
<k1l> lukasz_: probier es aus
<brnfck> Hallo zusammen, welchen Treiber sollte ich nehmen bzw. was ist der unterschied?  Habe Ubuntu 11.10 64bit http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/bildschirmfotoam2011092.png/
<lukasz_> danke dir
<k1l> ,ati? brnfck 
<shetlandpony> brnfck, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<k1l> und mit oneiric wie gehabt besser in den +1 channeln
<brnfck> Ja, habe ich leider zu spaet gelesen, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht verstanden was der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, soll ich nochmal im +1 fragen?
<Fuchs> brnfck: jap, gerne
<dreamon> Will meine ext4 mit fsck prüfen lassen. Habe dazu von einem Stick gebootet und mache fsck /dev/sda2 -> fsck: fsck.swap not found -> fsck: Error 2 while executeing fsck.swap for /dev/sda2 -> wo ist das Problem?
<lukasz_> so wieder da 
<lukasz_> hat nicht geklappt
<lukasz_> -.-
<lukasz_> error hat er angezigt
<mgolisch> dreamon: hast du das richtige device angegeben?
<dreamon> mgolisch, Ich prüfe es nochmal..
<mgolisch> dreamon: er scheint zu glauben das sda2 ein swap device ist
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo file -s /dev/sda2
<mgolisch> was sagt das?
<dreamon> Du hast recht.. 
<lukasz_> ich fresse gleich ne besen :S
<fellbuendel> lass lieber, schmeckt meistens nicht
<lukasz_> :S
<lukasz_> ich verzweifel gerade dermassen ,
<fellbuendel> was versuchst du denn?
<lukasz_> usb boot stick zu erstellen aber es will nicht klappen
<fellbuendel> hmmm... dafür gibts ein fertiges Programm, das hab ich aber länger nicht mehr verwendet
<lukasz_> -.- ich habe ja eins hir auf dem linux drauf aber das will mich wohl ärgern
<fellbuendel> was tut es denn, das dich ärgert?
<Guest87679> hallo, was ist bei onieric die tastenkombination um auf dieses systemmenü(von dem aus ich das system auf suspend setzen kann) zuzugreifen?
<lukasz_> er will nicht starten er sagt boot error
<fellbuendel> wie weit kommt er mit dem booten?
<jokrebel> ,oneiric? Guest87679
<shetlandpony> Guest87679: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<lukasz_> startbildschirm 
<lukasz_> das wars
<jokrebel> ,enter? lukasz_
<shetlandpony> lukasz_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Guest87679> jokrebel: thx, ciao
<lukasz_> sorry
<fellbuendel> lukasz_: also bootmanager (wahrscheinlich grub), dann der normale bootsplash und dann Fehler?
<lukasz_> genau den fehler sagt er auch an
<lukasz_> nur finde ich keine lösung
<jokrebel> lukasz_: Und er lautet wie? 
<lukasz_> mom
<lukasz_> vesamenu c32 not com32 / Uknow keyword in configurations file :gfx boot
<fellbuendel> lukasz_: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/mit-dem-startmedienersteller-aus-maverick-erstellte-usb-sticks-mit-ubuntu-10-04-starten-nicht/
<shetlandpony> fellbuendel's url: http://tinyurl.com/33gf3na | Mit dem Startmedienersteller aus Maverick erstellte USB-Sticks mit Ubuntu 10.04 starten nicht | Linux und Ich
<fellbuendel> lukasz_: (erster google-Treffer auf die Fehlermeldung...)
 * jokrebel vermutet dass das _nicht_ der exakte Wortlaut ist…
<lukasz_> -.- na tolle wurscht
<fellbuendel> da steht auch ein workaround drin, der eventuell noch funktioniert
<lukasz_> das heist?
<auftable> bei folgender Schleife aus dem wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd#Den-Fortschritt-von-dd-abfragen , die erste) bekomme ich einen error: "bash: [: too many arguments"
<fellbuendel> lukasz_: steht im letzten Absatz von dem Blogeintrag...
<dreamon> auftable, Was hast du eingegeben?
<auftable> while [ $(ps -a | grep 7100) ]; do kill -SIGUSR1 7100; sleep 10; done
<auftable> pid selber ermittelt, hatte dd schon gestartet
<dreamon> auftable, Ok, da muß ich passen ;) Bashprogrammierung ist nicht meins.
<auftable> ich kanns ja in die Diskussion davon schreiben
<mgolisch> du kannst die $() durch " " ersetzen
<mgolisch> dann gehts sicher
<mgolisch> es soll ja der returncode von grep gecheckt werden nicht die ausgabe des befehls
<bekks>  @?
<mgolisch> wobei das ist auch voll falsch
<mgolisch> das problem ist wohl das ps sowas ausgibt wie PID sonst foobar
<mgolisch> damit kann test/if nix anfangen
<bekks> Wenn er das aber durch grep jagt, kriegt man mit @? den return value des letzten aufgerufenen Programms.
<mgolisch> oder du machst einfach "" umd das $()
<mgolisch> das geht wohl auch
<mgolisch> vermutlich war es so gedacht
<auftable> ok, mit der 1. ersetzung läuft es schon, zumindest mit 7100 drin
<mgolisch> ja das war aber falsch weil dann fuehrt er das immer aus, ist ja auch wurst
<jokrebel> gn8
<BigKing> nabend...
<BigKing> kann es sein, wenn ich aktuell update, dass dann der Rechner nicht mehr hochfährt (Maus wird nicht erkannt und Netzwerk wird wohl auch nicht richtig aktiviert)
<BigKing> Fehlermeldung kann ich aktuell nicht nachschauen, weil die Meldungen nach dem Neustart weg sind und ich im Grub nen alten Eintrag auswählen muss, um normal ins Netz wieder zu kommen
<k1l> du kannst die alten logs anschauen: dmesg.0, syslog.1 etc. unter /var/log/
<BigKing> und wonach such ich dann...
<BigKing> k1l, nach eth0 oder was schlägst du vor?
<BigKing> l
<k1l> nach meldungen, die auf die probleme schliessen lassen könnten
<itu> hi
<mgolisch> sowas sollte aber nicht sein..
<mgolisch> es sei denn du hast irgendwas selbst installiert an kernel modulen etc
<BigKing> ich hab nix installiert, nur die normalen updates.
<BigKing> Im Grub steht jetzt ein neues Element, welches auf 11 endet.
<BigKing> Die 10er Version geht... bin ich auch aktuell mit eingeloggt ... bislang hatte ich das auch noch nicht. :-(
<mgolisch> naja egal kannst das dmesg ja mal nopasten wenn du magst
<itu> wie zeigt man denn nur  .versteckte Dateien an? 
<k1l> BigKing: 10er? die ubuntu versionen bestehen aus 2 zahlen mit nem . dazwischen
<k1l> itu: strg+h
<itu> ?
<itu> auf der konsole 
<mgolisch> itu: wo anzeigen?
<BigKing> k1l, ja richtig ich hab die Version 11.04 installiert, aber im Grub stehen andere Einträge
<mgolisch> itu: glaub nicht dasdas geht
<k1l> itu: dann ls -al
<ppq> itu: ls -a. wenn du wirklich nur die versteckten willst, das noch irgendwie gegen ls diffen oder so
<itu> die betonung lag auf 'nur'
<ppq> oder was mit grep, find oder whatever
<itu> ppq:  das wäre arg umständlich :/
<mgolisch> wozu brauchst du das?
<itu> um alle versteckten dateien zu sehen, und alle anderen nicht....
<dadrc>  find . -maxdepth 1 -iname ".*"
<itu> dadrc: danke, war eben auch fast soweit ;)
<BigKing> k1l, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402957/ kannst ja mal schauen ;-)
<ppq> itu: nu bin ich aber auch neugierig, was hast du vor?
<itu> ppq: ich habe nichts vor, als mir eben nur alle alle versteckten dateien anzeigen zu lassen
<itu> genügt das nicht?
<mgolisch> -type f noch
<itu> vieleicht will ich ja einfach wissen was sich so versteckt, bei mir?
<mgolisch> dann ist es wohl richtig
<dadrc> Jo, wenn du wirklich nur Dateien willst
<mgolisch> sonst haste auch die verzeichnise
<itu> das wurde eben ja geklärt
<ppq> itu: schon gut, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten
<itu> ppq: wenns dir hilft ich habe hier viele Dateien und die meisten in einem Verzeichnis und da sind warumj auch immer halt auch versteckte dabei
<itu> und dann will man auch wissen inwieweit die bei kopier- und verschiebaktionen bzw. Backup nicht evt. auf der strecke bleiben
<mgolisch> kommt drauf an wie man das macht
<BigKing> so ich muss mal weg... wenn hier mitgeloggt wird, ann kann ich ja nachlesen... brauche nur die URL zum entsprechenden Loggen...
<ppq> BigKing: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/
<lukasz_> Abend eine frage wie kannich unter linux treiber instalieren ?
<k1l> kommt drauf an wofür
<lukasz_> immer noch sound -.-
<k1l> was ist denn mit denen aus dem kernel?
<k1l> ,wf? lukasz_ 
<shetlandpony> lukasz_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<lukasz_> ich wahr schon vorhin hir.. hab ne andere ubuntu version draufgehauen geht aber trotzdem nicht
<lukasz_> der aus dem kernel zeigt mir nur hdmi output an
<lukasz_> jetzt habe ich die treiber auf der realtek seite gefunden und runtergeladen
<spY|da> stell dir frage nochmal nach anleitung, dann sehen wir ob wir helfen koennen 
<lukasz_> Also: Mein Sound treiber geht nicht, kein Ton NICHTS , Funktionieren tu es von anfang an nicht ich habe Ubuntu 11.4
<k1l> welche karte ist es denn? (lspci sagt es dir)
<lukasz_> der hat den sound treiber von meine graka übernommen komsicherweise
<lukasz_> HDA Intel HD Audio 
<k1l> zeig mal die ganze zeile von lspci, wo audio device steht
<lukasz_> meinst du cat /proc/asound/cards 
<k1l> nein, ich meine das, was ich eben geschrieben habe: "lspci" und dann dort die zeile mit audio device.
<spY|da> nein lspci meint er 
<lukasz_> welche eingagbe muss ich machen ?
<spY|da> erst l dann s dann p dann c dann i druecken 
<spY|da> und ENTER nicht vergessen 
<lukasz_> da steht so viel ^^
<lukasz_> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314
<lukasz_> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<spY|da> dmesg | grep hda
<lukasz_> hab ich gemacht
<lukasz_> [   16.640310] hda-intel: no codecs found!
<spY|da> hast du pavucontrol installiert? 
<lukasz_> ^^
<lukasz_> sorry falscher kmopf
<lukasz_> knopf
<lukasz_> wo waren wir stehen geblieben
<spY|da> hast du pavucontrol installiert? 
<lukasz_> ich glaube nicht
<spY|da> sudo apt-get install pavucontorl
<Fr4gg0r> kann ich nen alias mit leerzeichen erstellen?
<Chat8145> hey
<lukasz_> mom ich inst. es ebend
<Chat8145> ist hier eine turk
<Chat8145> ????
<k1l> ,ot? Chat8145 
<shetlandpony> Chat8145: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fr4gg0r> ich hätt gerne ein alias für "adb logcat" =/
<lukasz_> so habe pavu instaliert was jetz
<spY|da> starte es 
<spY|da> gehe in das letzte tab und teile uns mit wieviele soundkarten erkannt werden 
<spY|da> waehle ein gutes profil, und schaue ob die soundkarte nicht vllt gemutet ist 
<lukasz_> hab ich 
<lukasz_> eine digital stero ( hdmi) output
<spY|da> Fr4gg0r, alias logcat='adb logcat | coloredlogcat.pytxt'
<Fr4gg0r> ^^
<Fr4gg0r> das ist aber ohne leerzeichen :p
<spY|da> wofuer brauchst du ein leerzeichen? 
<lukasz_> was soll ich den nun eingeben
<Fr4gg0r> wollt wissen wie ich nen alias mit leerzeichen erstell^^
<k1l> spY|da: sein soundproblem klingt nach dem hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/1942160/
<Fr4gg0r> natürlich könnte man einfach logcat nehmen :p
<spY|da> aliase sind zum vereinfachen da, nicht zum komplizierter machen 
<Fr4gg0r> wieso 
<lukasz_> ja würd ich sagen aber leider zeigt der mir nur eine soundkarte an wäre froh wenn der mir 2 anzeigen würde
<Fr4gg0r> alias adb logcat="coloredlogcat.py"
<lukasz_> was soll ich nun genau machen 
<spY|da> was du genau machen musst kann dir keiner sagen 
<lukasz_> wie hat der user den den fehler behoben
<spY|da> er hat die hdmi geblacklistet 
<lukasz_> und wie mache ich das ?
<spY|da> indem du sie blacklistest 
<lukasz_> und wie gehe ich da jetzt vor
<spY|da> steht im artikel 
<lukasz_> habe den blacklist ordner nun offen
<lukasz_> finde aber nirgends die datei die irgendwie mit der soundkarte zu tun hat
<spY|da> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule?redirect=no#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<shetlandpony> spY|da's url: http://tinyurl.com/y9gc4z8 |        Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<lukasz_> das is def ein wenig hoch für mich :S
<spY|da> und du wolltest nen treiber installieren 
<lukasz_> -.- ja eigentlich wollte ich 
<lukasz_> ich wäre nur froh wenn der sound endlich gehen würde
<spY|da> ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, muss auch jetzt langsam zu bett
<lukasz_> -.-
<lukasz_> kannst du mir nicht ebend sagen was ich eingeben müsste wenn ich den treiber inst. müsse 
<spY|da> entweder ist deine soundkarte gemutet, oder sie ist nicht aktiv 
<lukasz_> ich denke sie ist nicht aktiv
<spY|da> lukasz_, ich glaube du hast die falsche vorstellung 
<spY|da> hier gibts kein simsalabim und es laeuft, vorallem nicht mit installierten fremdtreibern 
<lukasz_> dann muss ich v ersuchen die soundkarte zu aktivieren 
<spY|da> versuche das, ich bin raus, gn8 
<lukasz_> -.-
<lukasz_> noch jemand sonst da der mir helfen kann
<lukasz_> hallo?
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-28
<Hodes> guten nabend, wie mach ich ein upgrade auf 11.10??
<Hodes> hab ne anleitung gefunden, support bekomm ich hier nicht, wegen kein stable version, right?
<Hodes> jmd da?
<Bunyip> Hodes: Steht doch im topic: Support in #ubuntu-de+1
<Hodes> Bunyip, was heißt de+1?
<Hodes> ahh si ok
<Hodes> danke
<agus_sintang> Ich liebe dich alle
<sonix> guten morgen
<agus_sintang> selamat datang
<Ultikulti> Guten Morgen alle zusammen
<Ultikulti> ist hir jemand da der mir vieleicht helfen kann
<ch4r0s> vllt
<ch4r0s> morgen
<ch4r0s> also sry
<ch4r0s> guten morgen und ja vllt
<ch4r0s> ^^
<Ultikulti> Guten Morgen Ich habe folgendes Problem
<Ultikulti> Wenn ich die Uhrzeit im Bios umstelle.... verstellt die sich jedes mal wieder swoeit ich den Lappi neu gestartet habe
<Ultikulti> und im Liniux zeigt er mir wiederrum auch eine andere an
<ch4r0s> ultikulti: auf welche uhrzeit stellt sie sich nach dem neustart?
<ch4r0s> lol
<Roxxor> Hallo! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass wenn ich im Thunderbird einen Link öffne der bereits laufende  Frefox sich mit dem geöffneten Link direkt in der Vordergrund schiebt? Aktuell bleibt einfach der Thudnerbrid laufen und der Tab wird im Frefix im Hintergrund geööfnet.
<vectory_> Roxxor: einstellungen->tabs->tabs im vordergrund öffnen? vielleicht mit about:config brwoser.tabs.* tumspielen und testen
<vectory_> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries#Browser.
<tat> weis irgendwer ein repsitory das noch jaunty beinhaltet ?
<deem> jaunty sollte man nun wirklich nicht mehr benutzen
<Ultikulti> Guten Tag alle zusammen
<Ultikulti> Hallo , Ich würde geren wissen wo es eine Anleitung gibt wie ich treiber unter linux instalieren kann
<joschi> Ultikulti: was für einen treiber?
<joschi> Ultikulti: allgemein: das passende kernel-modul laden. spezifisch hängt dann vom treiber ab
<michi> hi
<michi> habe da mal eine frage 
<michi> möchte azureus alst master prog haben 
<sash_> Master Prog?
<michi> ja und nicht trans
<newbie> halle alle zusammen
<Guest26104> hallo*
<michi> transmission
<Guest26104> bräuchte hilfe bei der installation
<michi> noch da sash ?
<Ultikulti> ich will ne soudntreiber instalieren
<beaver74> Ultikulti, ggf. solltest du hier lesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule . Treiber, unter Linux Kernelmodule genannt, werden im allgemeinen nicht auf die Art wie es unter Windows bekannt ist zur Verfügung gestellt, das OS selber bringt diese im Kernel mit. Der Windows Kernel arbeitet anders und muss mit den Treibern vom Hersteller versorgt werden um die Hardware optimal zu nutzen.
<Ultikulti> weil ich immer noch das problem mit meinen sound treiber habe .. er nimmt meine grafik karte als hdmi output sound
<Guest26104> habe windows 7 installiert auf partition c und und möchte es mit ubuntu ersetzen
<Guest26104> aber partition d soll unberührt bleiben
<Guest26104> habe mir jetzt 11.04 runtergeladen
<luki> ups
<luki> bin geflogen
<dadrc> Guest26104, was genau ist dein Problem?
<Guest26104> ok hab mich vieleicht schlecht ausgedrückt. also ich möchte ubuntu nutzen habe auf c: windows 7 instaliert und auf d: sind alle meine wichtigen dateien. ich habe mir jetzt ubuntu 11.04 runtergeladen jetzt müsste es nurnoch auf mein usb stick wie mach ich das ?
<Guest26104> und wie soll ich es installieren damit d: unberührt bleibt
<dadrc> USB-Stick: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<Andy1978> Guest26104: Du solltest jedenfalls deine wichtigen Daten vorher sichern
<dadrc> Und beim Installieren halt auswählen, dass er auf der ersten Partition installieren soll
<dadrc> Und wenn es wichtige Dateien sind, solltest du sowieso ein Backup haben, wie Andy1978 sagt.
<Guest26104> hm zurzeit besteht bie mir leidernicht die möglichkeit ein backup zumachen
<Guest26104> Unter Windows kann man die ab 10.10 Maverick Meerkat auf der Desktop-CD enthaltene usb-creator.exe verwenden.
<Guest26104> ich hab die datei mit winrar geöffnet und da ist keine usb-creator.exe
<Guest26104> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Guest26104> die hier ^^
<dadrc> Das ist ja auch die Alternate- und nicht die Desktop-CD.
<Guest26104> könntest du mir bitte den unterschied erklären
<Guest26104> habe es auf der homepage runtergeladen
<dadrc> Die Alternate-CD hat einen anderen Installer, für Leute, die ganz spezielle Anforderungen an die Installation haben
<Guest26104> ok dann war es mein fehler
<Guest26104> ich lade schnell die desktop-cd 
<dadrc> Ja, ist einfacher.
<dadrc> Da ist dann das Tool drauf, um den Stick vorzubereiten
<Guest26104> gibt es icq auch für ubuntu ?
<Guest26104> Alternate-CD - CD mit rein text-basierter OEM-, Minimal- oder Experteninstallation
<Guest26104> hehe experte bin auf keinen fall :D
<dadrc> Guest26104, ICQ direkt nicht, aber genügend Clients, die sich ins ICQ-Netzwerk einwählen können
<dadrc> Empathy zum Beispiel, der ist auch direkt installiert
<Guest26104> ok danke schonmal für die hilfe ich muss jetzt erstmal weg komm später wieder
<apricot1> kann ich bei ubuntu 11.04 / gnome 2.32 für unterschiedliche Arbeitsflächen auvh unterschiedliche Hintergründe einstellen ??
<noxs> sry fuers nickwechseln
<dadrc> apricot1, compiz kann das.
<apricot1> dadrc, wo gibt es dazu Infos ?
<dadrc> apricot1, moment, ich such das Plugin gerade
<dadrc> apricot1, guck mal hier: http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/yz8gnq7 | Ubuntunerd ☠ - How to get multiple Desktop Wallpapers in Compiz
<apricot1> danke :)
<apricot1> beim testen von compiz sind die Fenster-Rahmen mit Titelleiste (Maximieren/Minimieren/Schließen) verschwunden. Wo kann ich die wieder einstellen ??
<noxs> hmm, was mache ich mit meinem notebook, das nicht schnell genug für unity ist und es auch in 2D nicht wirklich rockt? 
<k1l_> noxs: schau dir mal lubuntu an, wenn das so ne krücke ist
<LetoThe2nd> noxs: da ich vermute, dass es sich um ein 11.10 handelt (unity 2d gibts nicht früher) - machst du bitte: die sache in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 weiter diskutieren :-)
<noxs> ne krücke isses nicht - centrino, nur scheint die ATI grafikkarte einen weg zu haben, auf jeden fall geht da 3d mäßig gar nix
<bauruine> Sali, ich habe hier einen server mit natty installiert. sobald grub startet kommt auf dem bildschirm ein "out of range" weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann?
<noxs> LetoThe2nd, Du hast vollkommen Recht! :-)
<noxs> oder ich warte noch ein paar wochen und stell die frage dann hier nochmal! :D
<LetoThe2nd> noxs: soll mir auch recht sein. :-)
<noxs> :-)
<Der-Sebo> guten tag
<Der-Sebo> Hab ein problem mit dem ping meiner internen windowsdomain. also ping auf FQDN nslookup geht aber
<Speefak> namt
<Speefak> weis jmd wie ich das passwort für das typo3 backend resette ?
<Speefak> iwie stimmt das mit der md5 summe icht mehr richtig
<Speefak> hab die in der genannten datei eingetragen aber die willer nicht akzeptierne
<aleks_> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> hi
<agus_sintang> TU
<dnano91> ist es bei cups (übers webinterface) möglich, einen drucker mit authentifizierung zu installieren
<Andy1978> dnano91: gleich in #ubuntu und #debian ?
<dnano91> Andy1978: weil ich selten eine antwort bekomme und das wahrscheinlich auch eine frage ist, bei der sich wenige auskennen, hab ich somit versucht, meine chance zu steigern, die person zu finden, die mir da weiterhelfen kann
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: trotzdem ist crossposting hier ausdrücklich unerwünscht. also - was von beidem solls nun sein? bitte lsb_release -a in ein pastebin.
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: ich glaub, das geht auch ohne pastebin: No LSB modules are available.
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: nein, weil darunter deine distribution steht. und da du die verschweigst, kann ich bis zum gegenbeweis nur annehmen, dass es sich um ein debian handelt.
<dnano91> ja es ist debian, nur läuft cups auch unter ubuntu...
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: danke, das genügt (sagte der stattsanwalt) :P
<winsBlack> nabend zusammen 
<winsBlack> ich hätte mal ne frage, wenn ich ubuntu neben Windows installiere, wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich Windows schrotte?
<Fuchs> wenn du lesen und mitdenken kannst: null
<Fuchs> wenn nicht: abhaengig davon wie du dich dabei verhaelst
<Fuchs> eigentlich ist es kein problem, bei der partitionierung halt aufpassen, dass du keine windowspartition ueberschreibst
<Minipluto> hiho, ich möchte ein apt-get upgrade auf einem Live system machen und da das letzte Upgrade etwas her ist, ist für die upgrade-Operation zu wenig Speicher frei, daher würde ich gerne in mehreren Durchgängen upgraden aber ohne über die GUI jedes Paket einzeln weghaken zu müssen. Wie geht das?
<apollo13> in der console machen und nur nen teil kopieren wenn er sagt was er upgraden will
<Minipluto> apollo13: entweder verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst oder der ignoriert bei upgrade die Argumente, denn es erscheint immer die komplette Liste aller veralteten Pakete und man kann nur j/n wählen.
<apollo13> ja und dann rauskopieren und install als argument übergeben
<Minipluto> ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass man das dann auch mit install so machen kann. Danke.
<tino> hallo
<tino> Ist jemand da der helfen kann?
<k1l_> ,wf? tino 
<shetlandpony> tino: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tino> ok
<tino> habe ein neues PC-System aufgesetzt mit Intel Core i3 und habe Xubuntu Lucid Lynx 64 bit installiert
<tino> das Problem ist, dass der X-Server nur eine Auflösung von 1024 x 768 für meinen Röhrenmonitor zulässt
<tino> auch die Bildwiederholrate lässt sich nicht höher als 60 Hz stellen
<k1l_> kann denn der monitor mehr?
<k1l_> vlt schickt er nen falsches edid?
<tino> locker, bisher betreibe ich den an meinem alten PC mit Natty mit 1600 x 1280
<k1l_> welche graka nutzt du denn und welchen treiber?
<tino> ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 959NF
<tino> das gibt mir die Konsole aus: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<tino> ich habe das System frisch aufgesetzt und alle Pakete aktualisiert
<tino> der Monitor wird an einem DVI-->VGA-Adapter betrieben
<tino> vielleicht liegt es daran
<tino> leider habe ich zur Zeit keinen zweiten Monitor
<k1l_> k.a. grafik ist nicht so meine baustelle.
<tino> meine leider auch nicht
<dadrc> tino, benutzt du die interne Grafikkarte?
<tino> ja
<tino> den Grafikchip der Sandy-Bridge-Plattform von Intel
<dadrc> Probier mal, KMS zu deaktivieren
<dadrc> Hat bei meinem i3 mit Monitorproblemen geholfen
<tino> heißt das Kernel Mode Setting?
<dadrc> Jep, genau
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten hat 'ne Anleitung dazu
<tino> habe ich schonmal irgendwo gelesen
<tino> wie deaktiviert man das?
<dadrc> Der Parameter dafür ist nomodeset
<dadrc> Am besten erstmal so wie hier beschrieben testen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Optionen-anwenden
<k1l_> ich glaube, dass der adapter da auch noch ne rolle spielt.
<dadrc> Ich hab auch einen dran
<k1l_> k
<dadrc> Wenn es hilft, kannst du es wie hier beschrieben dauerhaft deaktivieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Die-Datei-etc-default-grub
<tino> ja, dummerweise kann ich mir noch keinen neuen Monitor leisten, der alte muss erstmal reichen
<tino> das MoBo hat aber keinen eigenen VGA-Ausgang
<tino> vielen Dank für die Hinweise
<evilgenius> hallo, ich brauche hilfe. Ich habe vor jurzen den Update-Manage gestratet und kann plötzlich den Ubuntu Software Center nicht starten. Weiterhin kann ich durch grub2 nicht Windows XP starten+
<mgolisch> wow ganze 2 minuten
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> manche leute sind echt geduldig
<dAnjou> mgolisch: exakt 37 sekunden nach der frage
<dAnjou> d'oh
<dAnjou> das war farmer_
<tino> @ dadrc: ich habe nomodeset beim Booten als Parameter ergänz
<dadrc> tino, und?
<tino> leider hat das nichts gebracht, jetzt sind sogar weniger Auflösungen verfügbar und weiterhin gehen nur 1024 x 768 maximal
<dadrc> Schade, bei mir hat das geholfen
<tino> jetzt steht statt 60 Hz 60,1 Hz da
<tino> ne quatsch, 61,0
<tino> würde es was bringen, wenn ich eine x.org.conf anlege mit den gewünschten Parametern?
<tino> also sozusagen erzwingen
<dadrc> tino: Wenn du sicher bist, dass dein Monitor das kann, dann wären Modelines eine Option, ja
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<tino> alles Modi die in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen sollten ja gehen
<Ultikulti> Guten Abend...
<Ultikulti> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich ne anleitung erhalte wie ich treiber unter linux instalieren kann
<Fuchs> Ultikulti: gibt es keine generische, in aller Regel muss man auch keine installieren. Um was fuer ein Geraet geht es? 
<Ultikulti> immer noch um meine soundkarte ich bin ehemaliger user Lukasz ich war gestern abend schon da... ich sage nur " Soundkarte wird nicht erkannt nur Output hdmi "
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<Fuchs> siehe unter "Alternativen" 
<Ultikulti> soweit war ich gestern auch schon das kennt aber weit an meinen kentnissen in sachen linux vorbei -.- ich ärger mich schon seit tzagen das es einfach nicht klappen will
<mgolisch> hast wohl komische hardware :)
<mgolisch> oder zu neu
<dadrc> Ultikulti, steht dein Gerät in der Liste unten in dem Wiki-Eintrag?
<Ultikulti> ich denke zu neu der lappi ist erst paar tage alt bzw paar wochen
<Ultikulti> ne mein gerät steht nicht im wiki eintrag
<dadrc> Dann mal bitte `cat /proc/asound/cards` und `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*` jeweils in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Dann halt nicht o0
<NTQ> hi. kennt irgendjemand ein tutorial, wie ich mir statt eines binarys aus der paketdatenbank den quellcode runterladen, ändern, kompilieren und dann so installieren kann?
<NTQ> also im ändern kenne ich mich aus, nur die vorgehensweise beim rest kenne ich nicht gut genug
<dAnjou> NTQ: kennst dich aus .. soso. tippe "apt-get <TABTAB>"
<dAnjou> leerzeichen nich vergessen
<NTQ> dAnjou: naja, ich kann programmieren. ich will nur ein paar werte ändern
<NTQ> und dann gleich noch was dazulernen ;)
<dAnjou> dann zeug reinpatchen, dann wahrscheinlich ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<NTQ> ls
<NTQ> ups
<dAnjou> sollten libs fehlen: apt-get build-dep
<dadrc> dAnjou, wenn man source benutzt, kann man danach auch die passenden Paketbefehle benutzen
<dAnjou> ah, ok
<dadrc> Moment, ich hatte mal irgendwo einen Artikel dazu
<dAnjou> woher weiß er, was er installieren muss?
<dadrc> Wenn du source benutzt, sind die Package-Skripte dabei
<dAnjou> ach dann einfach zu nem DEB packen oder was?
<NTQ> okay, also da gibts jetzt paketname.orig.tar.gz, *.diff.gz und .dsc
<NTQ> letzteres wird wohl die description sein
<NTQ> ah nee, ne openPGP-Signatur
<dadrc> Naja, hier ist es für ffmpeg
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/Kompilieren
<dadrc> aber die Paketnamen austauschen schaffst du schon
<NTQ> ;) danke schon mal
<NTQ> es geht um pidgin-guifications, falls es interessiert
<dadrc> Mich tatsächlich nicht, aber viel Erfolg :)
<NTQ> merci
<dAnjou> aha dpkg-buildpackage, wieder was gelernt
<jokrebel> gn8
<Guest21857> nabend zusammen
<Guest21857> habe hier ein ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem laptop laufen. unter anderem habe ich fglrx installiert. das prob ist nun, dass er beim starten jetzt ewig braucht - einfach nur schwarzer screen - bis X gestartet ist / gdm mich einloggen lässt
<Guest21857> hat jemand n tip, wie ich das wieder gerade biege?
<dadrc> Was ist 'jetzt'? Was ist seit 'vorher' passiert?
<Guest21857> vorher war er eins-zwei fix da, also bootscreen, login - fertig. jetzt ist alles dunkel bis er dann irgendwann mal (gut über 2 - 3 min) wieder ein lebenszeichen von sich gibt
<dadrc> Ja, aber was genau hast du geändert?
<Guest21857> fgrlx installiert
<Guest21857> mit open source treiber = schnell aber kein wirklicher 3d support, mit closed source treiber = lange startzeit
<dadrc> hmm.
<Guest21857> yupp
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart erstellt eine Übersicht über die Vorgänge beim Booten
<Guest21857> hatte schon ein wenig google geknächtet und nen tipp für n boot parameter bekommen, hilft aber auch net
<dadrc> Magst du da mal eins erstellen?
<dadrc> Dann müssen wir nicht raten, was genau die längere Bootzeit verursacht, sondern können es nachgucken
<Guest21857> schon dabei ;)
<Guest21857> dann starte ich mal neu
<ring0> sein start scheint wirklich ewig zu dauern
<dadrc> hrhr
<incredibleholg> so, ew
<incredibleholg> ew = re
<incredibleholg> sorry für die verzögerung
<incredibleholg> noch da, dadrc
<incredibleholg> ?
<ring0> er wartet bestimmt auf die auswertung von bootchart
<incredibleholg> https://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/l/4qqRX2mcnFJLI6BnyK3sISHMjta0-WzN4N5zlDlIsvg/5712075/1317333600/bc25767#1
<shetlandpony> incredibleholg's url: http://tinyurl.com/6be4g9b
<ring0> incredibleholg, in der auflösung kann man auf dem bild nichts erkennen
<incredibleholg> habs direkt so genommen, wie es von bootchart rausgeworfen wurde
<incredibleholg> ah
<incredibleholg> mom
<incredibleholg> https://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/4qqRX2mcnFJLI6BnyK3sISHMjta0-WzN4N5zlDlIsvg/5712075/1317333600/478c778
<shetlandpony> incredibleholg's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xweh4x
<incredibleholg> my fault, sorry
<incredibleholg> besser, ring0?
<ring0> incredibleholg, ja, die auflösung ist gut so
<incredibleholg> k
<incredibleholg> also ich seh spontan nix, und 49sec is jetzt auch net so lang. scheint also tatsächlich X zu sein, der da braucht, oder würde man das da drauf auch sehen?
<dadrc> ah, da bist du ja
<incredibleholg> yupp, den link hast gesehen?
<dadrc> jep
<dadrc> sieht eigentlich ganz ok aus
<incredibleholg> yupp
<dadrc> Hast du mal die xorg.0.log und die ~/.xsession-errors direkt nach dem Booten überprüft?
<incredibleholg> joa, nicht wirklich was extrem auffälliges, ich schau mal, das ich n pastebin finde ;) welchen nutzt ihr normalerweise hier?
<dadrc> ist uns eigentlich ziemlich egal, ich nehm meistens paste.ubuntu.com
<cronon> hallo. :)
<incredibleholg> hier is die xession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698729/
<incredibleholg> und hier das log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698731/
<dadrc> Da scheint wirklich der fglrx zwischen 184 und 847 die ganze Zeit *irgendwas* zu machen
<incredibleholg> das irgendwas triffts ganz gut - nur einengen kann ich es nicht und damit wird die recherche auch schwierig *grml*
<dadrc> Du sagtest, du hast mal irgendwelche Bootparameter versucht. War das Deaktivieren von xrandr 1.2 dabei?
<incredibleholg>  nope, mom, ich schau mal wie das ding hieß
<incredibleholg> radeon.modeset=0
<incredibleholg> was macht xrandr ?
<cronon> ich hab ein problem. ich mir einen kleinen server eingerichtet, der auch super lief, aber jetzt habe ich eine extra platte reingebaut, die hat er auch erkannt, damit ich die jetzt nicht immer von hand mounten muss habe ich sie in die fstab eingetragen (ich kenne mich da allerdings nicht so sehr aus), und jetzt meldet er beim booten"Die Festplatte /media/Medienplatte ist noch nicht bereit oder nicht vorhanden" wenn ich dann S drück
<dadrc> ,512? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<cronon> hat alles reingepasst. ;)
<cronon> also bei mir ist die ganze nachricht zu sehen, dann hat's doch gepasst, oder?
<incredibleholg> wie schaut denn dein fstab eintrag aus?
<dadrc> cronon, dann hast du einen Satz mit "S drück" beendet.
<cronon> uh verdammt
<cronon> "wenn ich dann S drücke geht alles, aber in /dev ist nur meine erste platte zu sehen. :("
<cronon> incredibleholg: ich guck mal eben nach.
<dadrc> incredibleholg, xrandr ist zur Xserver-Konfiguration
<dadrc> Aber bei den propietären Treibern gibt es damit manchmal Ärger
<incredibleholg> hmm, doch aber nur wenn meine auflösung nicht unterstützt, oder?
<incredibleholg> hab gerade mal google bemüht ;)
<cronon> "/dev/sdb1 /media/Medienplatte ext4 users 0 2"
<incredibleholg> hmm, wie is die platte denn angeschlossen?
<dadrc> Bei ATI-Treibern bin ich leider nicht so richtig fit, aber ich hab dein Problem mal in Google geworfen und da kam der Vorschlag raus, mal xrandr-Support im Treiber zu deaktivieren
<dadrc> Solltest du eh nicht brauchen, da du die Grafikkarte ja über das Treibertool konfigurierst
<cronon> mit nem ide-kabel
<incredibleholg> öhmmmmm, ok, da muss ich gerade mal google knechten und fragen wie das geht oder hast da noch n link offen?
<cronon> also ich hab die an zwei ide kabeln ausprobiert, das bios erkennt sie auch
<dadrc> incredibleholg, würd ich dir ja geben, steht aber leider nicht dabei
<cronon> komischerweise kriegt die platte vom bios unterschiedliche namen an den beiden kabeln
<k1l_> cronon: vlt braucht die platte zulange zum anlaufen
<cronon> aber vorhin gings ja
<incredibleholg> kein ding, ich suche mal
<dadrc> viel erfolg :)
<k1l_> cronon: vorher war die platte doch nicht eingebaut
<cronon> also ich hab sie einmal eingebaut, da ging sie, daraufhin hab ich sie formatiert, gind immernoch, dann hab ich sie in die fstab eingetragen, neugestartet, und sie ging nicht mehr.
<cronon> dann hab ich sie ans andere kabel gehängt und sie geht immernoch nicht
<k1l> cronon: war sie beim ersten versuch in die fstab eingetragen?
<cronon> beim ersten neustart?
<cronon> also der pc war aus als ich sie eingebaut hab von daher hab ich den pc einmal gestartet nachdem die platte eingebaut war, falls du das meinst.
<incredibleholg> dadrc, hab hier was gefunden: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=110989. werd das jetzt mal ausprobieren - also nochmal neustarten :P
<k1l> cronon: bevor du sie in die fstab eingetragen hast musste sie ja erst beim mounten fertig sein und nicht schon dann, wenn die fstab abgefragt wird
<cronon> das versteh ich jetzt leider nicht...
<cronon> ich kenn mich halt auch nicht so aus in der fstab
<k1l> cronon: die fstab wird sehr frueh abgefragt. wenn deine platte arschlahm ist ist sie zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht fertig angelaufen. (was ja die fehlermeldung aussagen koennte)
<cronon> hm
<cronon> aber warum finde ich sie dann auch später nicht unter /dev ?
<k1l> weil du die hardware erkennung mit S ja geskippt hast
<cronon> hm...
<cronon> da wo das mit S stand meinte er auch ich kann warten oder mit M irgendwie das manuell machen
<cronon> aber das warten hat nicht viel gebracht, ich weiß auch nicht wie lange ich da warten müsste; sollte ich das mit der manuellen option versuchen?
<k1l> ja, versuch es mal manuell zu mounten
<cronon> uh lala
<cronon> "Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. Ctrl-D will terminate this shelland continue booting..." und dann ne root-shell.
<cronon> und ich habe absolut keine ahnung was ich tun kann.
<k1l> sicher, dass das ding ordentlich partitioniert und formatirrt ist?
<cronon> relativ
<cronon> oh
<cronon> ich habe "mkfs" benutzt, hat der mir jetzt ext3 oder ext4 draufgemacht?
<bekks> schau nach :)
<cronon> okay, wie mach ich das? :)
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<cronon> oh ehm ich hab mal blkid ausprobiert vorhin der sieht die zweite platte auch nicht
<cronon> und auch jetzt sagt er nur was zu sda1 und sda5
<ring0> bekks, wozu ist denn das garbage collect -g?
<cronon> mit -g wollte der pc mir gar ncihts sage, übrigens. :)
<bekks> ring0: "... to remove devices which no longer exist"
<ring0> bekks, danke
<bekks> cronon: Richtig, sollte er auch nicht :)
<bekks> cronon: Nopaste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von sudo blkid
<cronon> das wird tipparbeit, bitte geduldet euch etwas. :)
<me> so, re
<me> also xrandr zu deaktivieren hilft leider auch nicht :(
<dadrc> Wär einfacher, dich wiederzuerkennen, wenn du nicht jedes Mal den Nick wechseln würdest ;P
<bekks> ,paste? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dadrc> Schade
<bekks> Einfach kopieren und da hochladen :)
<incredibleholg> dadrc, xrandr zu deaktivieren hat leider auch nicht geholfen
<dadrc> jo, hab das gelesen
<dadrc> Damit ist dann aber auch wirklich mein Kenntnis der ATI-Treiber erschöpft, incredibleholg 
<incredibleholg> ok, sorry ;)
<cronon> jaja, ich kenne nopaste, aber dieser pc hier ist ja nicht der server und dann kann ich von da ja keinen text auf dem hier rüberkopieren um ihn hochzuladen. :/
<incredibleholg> kein ding, danke für die tips, hätte ja klappen können.
<bekks> cronon: usb stick. :)
<bekks> oder ssh benutzen.
<k1l> cronon: pastebinit nutzen
<incredibleholg> werd dann wahrscheinlich den OpenSource Treiber wieder nehmen
<cronon> ssh läuft noch nicht weil er ja noch nicht fertig gestartet hat
<dadrc> incredibleholg, aber mit den Informationen solltest du im Forum ordentlich Hilfe kriegen können, falls du magst.
<incredibleholg> hmm, wäre auch noch n versuch wert
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/DPU7udaN
<bekks> Und was hast Du erwartet? :)
<cronon> ich? :)
<bekks> Ja. :)
<cronon> eh.
<cronon> dass er mir die uuid von meiner zweiten platte auch gibt. :)
<bekks> Aha. Also hast Du zwei Platten. :)
<cronon> ja. :)
<bekks> Dann nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l und dmesg
<cronon> pastebin.com/AB0ZFQxG
<incredibleholg> da is aber keine zweite platte vermerkt, cronon
<incredibleholg> nur eine mit 3 partitionen
<cronon> ich weiß. :(
<cronon> das ist meine erste.
<incredibleholg> dann is irgendwas mit der zweiten platte nicht in ordnung
<incredibleholg> im bios wird sie weiterhin angezeigt?
<bekks> dmesg :)
<cronon> pastebinit.com/15ekGbei
<incredibleholg> stimmt, das würde helfen
<cronon> ja
<cronon> natürlich sollte das pastebin.com heioßen :)
<bekks> Auch laut dmesg ist da auch nur eine Platte.
<incredibleholg> also da is echt nur eine platte, yupp
<cronon> das lustige ist, als die platte noch gin, meldete das bios sie als "Samsung irgendwas" und jetzt nennt das bios sie "JLMS XJ-HD166S"
<bekks> Dann mach den Rechner mal aus und kontrolliere alle Kabelverbindungen der Platte nochmal.
<cronon> okay.
<incredibleholg> hast du evtl einen anderen rechner / nen usb adapter um die platte noch ienmal zu checken?
<noxs> kabel?
<bekks> wlan platten sind selten, ja :)
<cronon> mensch.
<noxs> nein, ich meine das kabel als ursache
<incredibleholg> könnte sein
<noxs> ist oft so
<cronon> ich hab die platte wieder an das kabel angeschlossen wo sie am anfang dran war, und jetzt meint das BIOS wieder es ist eine samsung.
<cronon> :S
<incredibleholg> kannst du jetzt nochmal die dmesg und fdisk ausgaben machen und pasten?
<k1l> cronon: also hast du sie umgesteckt. vorhin hiess es noch, dass du nur partitioniert haettest
<bekks> Und danach hiess es, dass da nu mkfs benutzt wurde, statt fsck :)
<cronon> njaargh.
<cronon> ich hab leider nicht das beste gedächtnis. :D
<k1l> dann schreib dir auf, was du machst. auf dauer macht das raten keinen spass
<cronon> also ja, ich habe sie umgesteckt, nachdem ich gemerkt hab dass sie nicht ging. und ich habe definitiv nicht fsck benutzt, es sei denn irgendein anderes programm hat das aufgerufen.
<noxs> k1l, full ack
<cronon> er erkennt schonmal eine sdb1...
<cronon> also.
<noxs> wen er interessiert - piratenpartei@rtl
<cronon> die gehlermeldung war schnell wieder weg aber es wurde etwas geneldet von wegen das mounten von sdb1 brach mit der fehlermeldung 1 ab
<bekks> dmesg wieder angucken.
<cronon> hab jetz mal neugestartet um die fehlermeldung nochmal anzugucken
<cronon> also ich habe gerade festgestellt, es funktioniert wenn die platte am kabel hängt, aber ich das ebenfalls an demselben kabel angeschlossene cd laufwerk von dem kabel abgezogen habe
<cronon> wenn das cdlaufwerk dran ist gehts nicht, dann lkommt wieder die fehlermeldung von wegen nicht bereit...
<bekks> Dann schau nach, wie die platte und das cdlaufwerk jumpered sind.
<k1l> ide hat noch lustige jumper
<cronon> die platte war auf cable select und das cdlaufwerk auf slave, ich hab jetz beide auf cable select
<bekks> AUA
<bekks> Dazu muss das Kabel auch Cable-Select unterstützen.
<bekks> Platte auf Master, CD auf Slave. Geht. :)
<cronon> es gibt kabel die das nicht können?
<cronon> weil das ist nicht beschriftet
<bekks> Ja, gibt es.
<bekks> Weil die eine Ader belegt/nicht belegt haben. Den Cable Select Pin eben :)
<cronon> cool. :)
<incredibleholg> das würde dann aber auch die verschiedenen plattenkennungen erklären, die du immer bekommen hast
<cronon> also die meldung mit nicht bereit kommt nicht, dafür wieder die mit fsck will meine 2. platte überprüfen weil sie unsauber ausgehängt wurde, und bricht ab mit fehlermeldung 1 und danach meldet ein programm mit name ureadahead oder so es hat den fehler 4
<noxs> jaja, die kabel eben! :-) 
<noxs> cronon, was biste für nen jahrgang, wenn ich fragen darf?
<cronon> 10. :>
<cronon> also '96.
<noxs> nein, ernsthaft
<cronon> ich meinte zehnte klasse. :)
<noxs> okay, das erklärt das nichtwissen der jumperthematik und entschuldigt so einiges! :D
<cronon> hihi. :D
<k1l> cronon: auf der platte ist doch eh nix drauf, also partitionier und formatier sie nochmal ordentlich
<incredibleholg> gut idee, k1l
<incredibleholg> ;)
<cronon> k1l: mit mkfs?
<cronon> ehm, wollt ihr das dmesg noch?
<incredibleholg> wenn die platte zu sehen is, is doch io
<incredibleholg> mit fdisk kannst du partitionieren
<incredibleholg> mkfs erzeugt das filesystem, in Windoofs-Sprech: Formatieren :D
<k1l> cronon: was spricht gegen fdisk oder gparted?
<noxs> die situation erinnert mich grad irgendwie an mich vor vielen jahren im irc und fragen über fragen bzgl. OpenBSD damals! ;-)
<cronon> ehm, dann dürfte es doch eigentlich gar nicht funktionieren wenn ich formnatiere ohne zu partitionieren, oder?
<cronon> gparted ist meines wissens grafisch, oder? 
<noxs> die konsole ist doch alles, was du brauchst
<k1l> gnu_parted
<incredibleholg> cronon, du kannst natürlich die aktuellen partitionen formatieren, aber sauberer wäre frisch partitionieren und dann formatieren
<cronon> "fdisk -l /dev/sdbh" liefert als antwort "Konnte /dev/sdb nicht öffnen"
<incredibleholg> fdisk -l listet auf
<incredibleholg> mach mal ein fdisk /dev/sdb
<k1l> ,fdisk? cronon 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fdisk
<k1l> oh noez
<cronon> okay. und es war übrigens nicht /dev/sdbh, sonder /dev/sdb
<cronon> selbe fehlermeldung.
<bekks> nopaste die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<cronon> ich hab's. ich hab fdisk nicht als root ausgeführt, sorry.
<cronon> warnung über den DOS-kompatiblen Modus
<incredibleholg> na gut jungs, ich mach mich mal ins bettchen - viel glück noch cronon
<cronon> dankeschön, gute nacht. :)
<noxs> cronon, zwei grundlegende bücher für dich (soll nicht besserwisserisch gemeint sein!): http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/ und http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/linux/
<cronon> noxs: danke, ich werd' drüber nachdenken. :)
<noxs> du sollst nicht drüber nachdenken, sondern lesen
<noxs> RTFM!
<noxs> :)
<noxs> sagt dir das was?
<cronon> mal gucken ob ichs kaufe meine ich :D
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/Rv2R8YU6
<noxs> das sind openbooks, die kannst du komplett offen online lesen, kostenlos
<cronon> :O
<noxs> oder sie sogar runterladen
<cronon> und so frei wie freibier, oder? ;D
<noxs> RTFM
<noxs> :)
<k1l> cronon: auf der platte ist nen ntfs. also setzt dich nochmal an das partitionieren und formatieren
<cronon> hulala
<k1l> ,parted? cronon 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber parted, ich assoziiere aber GNU_Parted, NTFS_Partitionierung und QtParted damit
<cronon> das hätte ich eigentlich sehen können
<noxs> unter anderem findest du den weg zum richtigen formatieren etc. in einem der erwähnten bücher
<k1l> ,gnu_parted? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon, GNU_Parted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNU_Parted - Weitere Infos im query ...
<noxs> bei meinen ersten gehversuchen gab es nichtmal http! fidonet war angesagt - wenn man überhaupt das modem zum laufen bringen konnte! :-)
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/DVwHNv2j  <-- da steht doch ext2 ?
<k1l> noxs: im offtopic kannst du gerne ausgiebig in erinnerungen schwaelgen
<noxs> ;-)
<k1l> cronon: klar, lass alles so und schau noch wochen den fehlermeldungen zu
<cronon> ?
<k1l> oder du machst es jetzt mal richtig
<cronon> ja da steht ext2, aber das andere programm meinte doch es ist ntfs
<ring0> cronon, deswegen mach es einfach mal sauber neu, wie dir k1l empfahl
<cronon> okay
<cronon> ich hab jetzt auf /dev/sdb die einzige partition mit parted gelöscht
<cronon> soll ich jetzt ein neues dateisystem mit mkfs machen?
<cronon> ab wo darf meine neue partition beginnen? ich muiss doch am anfang plkatz lassen, oder?
<k1l> warum?
<unico> hallo zusammen
<cronon> ich dachte, so für den mbr
<unico> kann ich bei ubuntu das wlan passwort irgendwie lokal speichern?
<unico> oder sonst eine lösung damit ich nicht jedes mal das mein passwort eingeben muß?
<k1l> unico: klick mal auf das wlan NM symbol, hangel dich zu den einstellungen durch und klick unten den haken bei fuer alle user bei der wlan einstellung
<ring0> unico, hier gäbs eine lösung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager?redirect=no#Drahtlose-Verbindungen
<unico> vielen dank
<unico> :)
<cronon> es scheint jetzt alles zu funktionieren, vielen vielen dank euch allen. :)
<unico> funzt bestens
<unico> danke für die schnelle hilfe
<unico> und eine gute nacht
<wyfrn> ahoi ... weiß jemand, wie man ssh mitteilt, dass es den Display des servers nutzen soll?
<ring0> wyfrn, spontan fällt mir nur -X ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#X-Forwarding
<dAnjou> ring0: das is display des clients
<dAnjou> wyfrn: setz die display-variable beim befehl
<dAnjou> etwa "DISPLAY=:0 gedit"
<dAnjou> oder "DISPLAY=:0 notify-send Peace"
<wyfrn> dAnjou: thx ... gleich mal testen
<ring0> dAnjou, stimmt :)
<dAnjou> auf die weise könnte man sich wunderbar irssi-hilights holen, aber da muss man so doof reverse tunneln
<noxs> ist jemand mit acpi=off, noirqdebug und der meldung 'Disabling IRQ #11' vertraut?
<KojiroAK> Wie kriege ich Ubuntu One unter Xubuntu genutzt?
<wyfrn> dAnjou: also es funktioniert soweit ... hast du eine idee, warum es keinen sound gibt?
<wyfrn> mhmm geht auf einmal
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-29
<C_A_M> moin
<skynix> moin
<BigKing> morgen... wir hatten gestern schon mal nach nem Problem gefragt... es ging beim Start nach einem Update drum, dass der Rechner Netzwerk und Mouse nicht erkannte. Da wurde mal nach einer dmesg gefragt... Also... bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten für grub ist folgende Liste angezeigt worden: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402967/
<apollo13> warum hast du nen virtual kernel installiert?
<apollo13> und warum nen server kernel?
<BigKing> die "normal laufende" dmesg von Kernen 2.6.38.10-generic hab ich hier... da läuft alles: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402972/
<apollo13> ja dann verwend die
<BigKing> und der Fehlerhafte Start von Kernel (xxx.11-virtual) ist hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402977/
<BigKing> morgen apollo13 
<apollo13> der ist uninteressant, deinstallier virtual und server
<BigKing> ich hab die nicht aktiv installiert. mir werden vorgeschlagen da sind neue Updates...
<apollo13> wohl kaum
<BigKing> und die übernehm ich meist ungesehen
<apollo13> fehler nummer 2…
<apollo13> immer lesen was dort steht und dann nachdenken
<BigKing> ich war jetzt länger nicht da... und hab jetzt ne riesen Latte an Vorschlägen bekommen... 
<BigKing> mir hat aber auch virtual und Server nichts direkt gesagt
<BigKing> selbst wenn ich es gesehen hätte, wäre es wohl so, dass ich es installiert hätte...
<apollo13> gehören beide weg
<BigKing> ok
<BigKing> wie bekomme ich die beide weg?
<apollo13> zumindest virtual, server ist auf nem desktop sys unnötig
<apollo13> man apt-get
<BigKing> zeigt mir nur das manual ;-)
<BigKing> wie heisst denn die Paketdatei, die ich angeben muss
<Fuchs> apt-get remove --purge paket
<Fuchs> apt-cache search
<BigKing> ne, dass weiss ich.
<BigKing> aber nicht, wie die Paket-Datei heisst, die ich eintragen muss, um das Kernel wegzubekommen...
<curlysue> Guten Morgen - kriege beim dist-upgrade: apport (1.20.1-0ubuntu5.1) wird eingerichtet …;
<curlysue>  start: Job failed to start
<curlysue>  ;invoke-rc.d: initscript apport, action "start" failed.
<BigKing> oder setz ich da einfach kernel-2.6.38-11-virtual ein bzw. ... -server
<curlysue> Rest läuft sauber durch.
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Version 11.04 und habe mir Dwarf Fortress für Linux heruntergeladen, aber ich schaff es nicht das Spiel zu starten. (Habe öfter Probleme Linuxprogramme zu starten, wie sehen denn da die Startdateien aus? (Unter windows sind es ja .exe und .bat Dateien)
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: das ist das problem mit dem einfach-so-runterladen.... ist das nicht in den repositories oder zumindest als .deb verfügbar?
<Saalko> Also im Ubuntu Software Center gibt es das leider nicht und ich habe mir schon extra die Linux Version gezogen. Jedoch keine deb, sondern es war nur die .tar.gz Datei, die ich entpackt habe.
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: dann bleibt dir quasi nur eins - doku lesen. README, INSTALL, oder ähnlich sollte wohl mit drin sein. wenn nicht mal sowas da ist, würd ich mir schwer überlegen wie weit's mit der qualität des dings wohl her ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: plus - falls das zum selber-kompilieren ist, vorher mal kurz den wiki-artikel dazu inhalieren, damit du nicht an der paketverwaltung vorbei schiesst.
<dc5ala> Saalko, dort wo du es entpackt hast, müsste eine Datei "df" drin sein, die startet das Spiel
<Saalko> Hm okay, habe da noch etwas gefunden, dass er noch ein paar libraries braucht. Ansonsten glaube ist schon kompiliert, aber mal schauen.
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: da gibts auch doku zu: http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/DF2010:Installation
<Saalko> die df started leider nicht. okay ich schau mal was libraries sind, dann danke erstmal.
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: ergo ... lesen, lesen, lesen ;-)
<Saalko> Das Wiki ist so groß und erstmal das richtige finden, danke für die Anleitung ^^
<dc5ala> Saalko, du musst wohl noch die libsdl-ttf nachinstallieren
<dc5ala> Saalko, such mal in Synaptic nach libsdl, da findest die dann
<Saalko> Ah doch noch gefunden, da sind aber so viele unterschiedliche libsdl zum installieren, mag mir die Festplatte jetzt auch nicht vollmüllen. Habe nur ein NC10 Netbook und das ist so schon langsam genug.
<dc5ala> Saalko, am besten, du startest df aus dem Terminal, da siehst dann, welche lib fehlt
<Saalko> Hm da seh ich nichts. nur die einhängepunkte, ich parse es hier mal, was die Konsole ausspuckt.
<dc5ala> Saalko, und du sollst ja auch nicht alle installieren, sondern nach libsdl-ttf schauen, die brauchst
<Saalko> Die ist installiert, zumindest die libsdl-ttf2.0-0  Da ist noch eine libsdl-ttf2.0-dev die noch nicht installiert ist, meinst du die?
<Saalko> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402982/
<dc5ala> Saalko, ne, die -dev brauchst nur, wenn du selber damit Programme schreibst
<dc5ala> arrrr :)
<dc5ala> Saalko, df ist auch ein anderer Befehl, starte mit ./df, wenn du in dem Verzeichnis bist
<Saalko> okay, mach ich ja nicht, dann hm dann muss ich wieder die olle Holzhammermethode herausholen und einfach die libraries im netz suchen und hoffen dass wenn ich die .deb datein ausführe alles funzt wie es soll *seufz* wie ich das hasse.
<Saalko> *Arghs* Okay stimmt da war was. Danke das war der Fehler. Das kommt davon, wenn man Ubuntu nur für Open Offuice nutzt.
<Saalko> Danke für eure Zeit . *doofer anfänger fehler*
<Saalko> Bis dann, ich geh mal frühstücken während die Welt erstellt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> klassischer fall von: RTFM ignoriert.
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, wie so oft ;)
<ch4r0s> guten morgen zusammen
<Nalkem> hallo
<Nalkem> ich habe hier eine verwirrende top-meldung: habe auf einem rechner 16gb ram + 8gb swap. auf dem laeuft ein programm das laut top 41.1g virt speicher braucht. wie kann das sein? (swap wird kaum genutzt)
<frostschutz> arbeitet das programm vielleicht mit großen dateien?
<Nalkem> muss ich mal nachschauen
<frostschutz> virtueller speicher kann halt alles mögliche sein, normalerweise ist das kein grund zur sorge, solange du keine konkreten probleme deswegen hast...
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: _mögliche_ erklärung: das programm nutzt extensiv mmapping von dateien. nur geraten, natürlich.
<Nalkem> leider ist die groesste datei das programm selbst (laut lsof -p) mit 2mb
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: darf man fragen, was das für ein ding ist?
<Nalkem> ist ein programm das grosses arrays verwendet
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: superpräzise ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: tendenziell scheint das hier deinen fall schön zu beschreiben: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/dnd9d | Virtual Threads: Understanding memory usage on Linux
<Nalkem> es swapt, zum glueck, nicht, aber bbraucht 4gb ram (ist nen selbstgeschriebenes programm :)
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: einfach mal ein bisschen nach "linux top virtual memory" googlen
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd: ich schau mal - nach dem link :)
<bauruine> hinogi, unter gnome wird das passwort für den ssh key ja für die ganze session gespeichert, gibt es so ein program auch für das terminal?
<bauruine> oh wiki lesen bildet sorry.
<BigKing> in welcher Datei stehen die Kernel-Versionen, die mir im Grub beim Start angezeigt werden?
<LetoThe2nd> BigKing: afaik in keiner, die holt grub aus dem was er in /boot findet.
<k1l_> yep
<LetoThe2nd> BigKing: aber wenn du's ganz genau wissen willst, einfach /etc/grub.d/10_linux lesen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> UTSL (Use The Source, Luke)
<BigKing> ok, danke dir
<BigKing> LetoThe2nd, welche Skript-Sprache ist das? Perl oder wie muss ich mir den Quellcode für mich verständlich übersetzen? Da wird ja - vermute ich - die Grub-Liste per durchsuchen von Verzeichnissen / Dateien zusammengesetzt, oder? Um das genau zu verstehen muss ich aber die Skriptsprache wissen, oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> BigKing: wie bei jedem script steht der interpreter direkt in der ersten zeile (auch bekannt als shebang)
<BigKing> ok /etc/sh
<BigKing> danke dir... muss ich mich noch einarbeiten... nur interssanterweise wird auf eine /etc/default/grub verwiesen... da gibt es bei mir weder Verzeichnis noch Datei ;-)
<BigKing> aber egal... ich muss mich erst einlesen
<LetoThe2nd> BigKing: have fun.
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> ist es möglich das neue gnome-3.2 aus den sourcen hier auf meine ubuntu distro zu installieren?
<dAnjou> kempo: nächsten monat ist es in den offiziellen quellen, kanst du warten?
<dAnjou> *kannst
<nomad> dAnjou: aber nur fuer 10.10/
<nomad> ?
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: das können dir vermutlich die gnomer selbst sagen, die haben auch nen compile guide. wir hier werden das aber sicher nciht supporten.
<kempo> ja verstehe
<kempo> 10.10 is noch beta oder?
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: 11.10 ist noch beta. 10.10 ist seit 11 monaten draussen.
<LetoThe2nd> und dass das in die offiziellen repos für 11.10 kommt bezweifle ich *Sehr* dezent.
<kempo> huch ja verschrieben ;)
<kempo> bzw vertan.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome ?
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: und wo siehst du da ein "3.2", wenn ich mal so aufdringlich dumm fragen darf? :P
<dAnjou> ok, 3.2 nich
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: :-)
<koegs> ,oneiric?
<shetlandpony> Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<MoooookiE> Hi, auf meinem Ubuntu server war eine zeit lang der debian-sys-maint mysql user gelöscht (fehler beim backup einspielen) und seit dem ist der speicherplatzverbrauch immer größer geworden ohne, dass dabei sichtbar daten angelegt wurden. Vorallem nachts wenn ein cronjob eine komplette datenbank gedumpt, und als andere datenbank wieder eingespielt habe. (das datadir liegt aber auf einem anderen storage)
<MoooookiE> Als ich den debian-sys-maint wieder angelegt hatte ist zwischen 6 und 7 uhr plötzlich 40% des speicherplatz frei geworden. Da muss irgendein cronjob gelaufen sein, der den speicherplatz freigegeben hat. Kann mir jemand sagen was das war?
<crushpest> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie die executable auf der live-cd von ubuntu heißt, mit der man die installation startet?
<Labbi> crushpest, liegt die nicht einfach unter /home/USERVdesktop... ?
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: sollte ubiquity sein, IIRC.
<crushpest> das prob ist, ich habe eine andere distri von live-cd gestartet. Die distri, die ich installieren will ist auf einem usb stick, den ich eingebunden habe.
<koegs> und wieso startest du die installation nicht von dem usb-stick?
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: mehr als fraglich, ob das geht. aber vielleicht ja glückstreffer.
<crushpest> will ich ja. Doch mein rechner kann nicht von usb starten
<crushpest> deshalb benutzte ich eine andere cd um zu booten um auf den usb zu kommen
<crushpest> jetzt fehlt halt nurnoch die installation
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: siehe oben.
<crushpest> Könnte ich den fehlenden usb-boot eintrag im bios nicht durch grub auf der festplatte ersetzten? also grub auf die festplatte installieren, das er den usb-stick beim start ausführt?
<k1l> ja, da gibts irgendwas. man könnte aber auch einfach eine ubuntu cd brennen :)
<crushpest> hab keine rohlinge ;)
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426  crushpest 
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB hier ist auch noch was dazu. aber alles ungetestet
<leszek> hi
<mcnesium> mit welchem player kann ich denn eine remote-instanz von nem mplayer bedienen?
<mcnesium> also gui player
<mcnesium> ne ssh-shell zählt nich ;)
<Rabenvogel> Hallo
<Rabenvogel> Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit Java unter Wine?
<Rabenvogel> hm offenbar keiner wach
<deem> da hat wieder jemand den sinn von irc nicht verstanden
<mcnesium> bei mir klappts aber ooch nich besser ;)
<deem> dann weiß es wohl grade keiner
<mcnesium> vmtl
<mcnesium> aber ich sehe grad es gibt webmplayer, das wär sogar ne optimallösung
<rem_> Hallo
<rem_> Ich habe gerade ein ubuntu update gemacht und seitdem funktioniert mein wlan nicht mehr. Ich habe auch erst seit heute ubuntu. hatte es geschafft, den fritz wlan stick zu installieren, alles ging, dann hab ich ein update gemacht und jetzt geht wlan nicht mehr. hat jmd eine idee woran das liegen kann?
<Robert_Zenz> rem_, Kernel Update gemacht und die Fritz Module per Hand eingespielt?
<Mausschubser> hallo die von der Konkurrenz :-)
<Mausschubser> Betonung liegt auf K ;-)
<Mausschubser> ich kopiere mal mein Problem hier rein
<jokrebel> rem_: Gegebenenfalls must Du das was Du getan hast bevor Du das Update installiert hast damit der Stick läuft wieder machen.
<Fuchs> Mausschubser: nein! 
<Fuchs> Mausschubser: mehr als drei Zeilen: pastebin. 
<rem_> das sagt mir leider gar nichts... ich habe den windows treiber mit wine und windows wireless drivers verwendet
<Mausschubser> och man
<Fuchs> ,paste? Mausschubser 
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<rem_> alles komplett nochmal neu? also alles deinstallieren und wieder neu probieren?
<rem_> ich versuchs mal
<apollo13> rem_: windows treiber mit wine?!
<Mausschubser> danke ihr 2, haben den Dienst von ubuntuusers.de genommen
<ppq> apollo13: ndiswrapper vermutlich.. man kann ja an die .inf/.sys datei kommen mithilfe von wine
<rem_> mit wine entpackt oder so... sorry ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das alles beschreiben soll, wie gesagt heute erster tag ubuntu
<apollo13> ppq: kA zu spät zum vermuten ;)
<apollo13> rem_: dann wiederhol das doch jetzt nochmal
<Mausschubser> so, das ist mein problem
<Mausschubser> ob das jetzt leserlicher is...
<ppq> Mausschubser: wie ist denn der link dahin? ohne ist schwer :)
<Mausschubser> ups
<Mausschubser> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402992/
<Mausschubser> tschuldigung
<rem_> ich habe den windows treiber heruntergeladen und mit wine entpackt(?? oder so etwas), dann habe ich ndiswrapper installiert und damit den treiber eingebunden
<rem_> dann wlan verbindung eingerichtet und dann ging es
<ppq> Mausschubser: das liest sich, als ob du einen /etc/fstab-eintrag für deine festplatte angelegt hättest
<apollo13> ja dann wiederhol das doch einfach nochmal (bzw wenn du nicht genauere infos geben kannst können wir auch schwer helfen)
<rem_> ahja ppq hatte es schon geschrieben
<ppq> Mausschubser: wenn dem so ist, dann füg dort doch einfach mal "noauto" als mountoption in der fstab hinzu, dann wird die platte nicht mehr beim systemstart versucht zu mounten
<Mausschubser> ppq: davon weiß ich aber nichts. kennst du das Programm "back in time"?
<ppq> Mausschubser: nein, kenne ich nicht, aber dein problem hängt wahrscheinlich nicht damit zusammen
<Mausschubser> öh, gut, das bräucht aber etwas genauer bitte, ich bin nicht sehr vertraut mit der Kommandozeile
<Mausschubser> gut
<ppq> Mausschubser: beschreib doch mal, wie genau du das alles eingerichtet und konfiguriert hast.
<ppq> Mausschubser: und dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn du deine fstab NOpasten könntest: 'pastebinit /etc/fstab' ausführen, vorher ggf. das paket pastebinit installieren
<Mausschubser> ppq: du meinst mein gesamtes system oder meine neue externe platte?
<Mausschubser> ich versuchs
<ppq> nur, was mit der ext. hdd zusammenhängt
<Mausschubser> was ist denn die fstab NO? 
<ppq> die fstab ist eine datei:
<ppq> ,fstab? Mausschubser
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Mausschubser> ja, das kenne ich, aber was is das NO dahinter?
<ppq> das NO gehört zum folgenden wort, nopasten, d.h.: in einen pastebin packen
<Mausschubser> ...wenn du deine fstab NOpasten...?
<deem> ,nopaste? Mausschubser 
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Mausschubser> ppq:  paste.ubuntu.com/699307
<Mausschubser> ach das Pony ist ein skript
<Mausschubser> und ich hab ihm schon geantwortet...tsts
<deem> ,bot? Mausschubser 
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Mausschubser> ja, "bot", Skript
<Mausschubser> bot ist ja kein wort
<Mausschubser> ppq: paste.ubuntu.com/699307 viel spass und danke
<Mausschubser> ups
<Mausschubser> war lange nicht mehr da, dacht die anderen werden auch farbig markiert wenn ich sie direkt anschreibe, aber wohl nicht mit quassel
<ppq> Mausschubser: ah, ok, dann liegt's an deiner systempartition, die wird nicht per UUID erkannt. probier mal folgendes: eine live-cd starten (bspw. ubuntu desktop-cd), dann deine systempartition einbinden mit 'sudo mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/ 5dc9d972-3641-475c-ad33-c5d8390a4842 /mnt', dann mit 'sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab' die fstab-datei öffnen im terminal, dann   UUID=5dc9d972-3641-475c-ad33-c5d8390a4842  ersetzen mit   /dev/disk/by-uuid/ 5dc9d972-3641-475c-ad33-
<ppq> c5d8390a4842   und dann mit strg+o speichern und rebooten.
<ppq> mh, umgebrochen. hier der letzte teil nochmal: ersetzen mit   /dev/disk/by-uuid/ 5dc9d972-3641-475c-ad33-c5d8390a4842   und dann mit strg+o speichern und rebooten.
<Mausschubser> danke
<Mausschubser> ich meld mich gleich wieder
<ppq> beim mount-befehl ist ein leerzeichen zu viel
<ppq> und unten auch, zwischen by-uuid/ und der uuid, nimm das halt weg
<Mausschubser> ppq:  verstanden
<ppq> Mausschubser: bin dann auch mal weg. das bett ruft. viel erfolg :)
<Mausschubser> danke, gute nacht
<Mausschubser> m
<jokrebel> gn8
<Mausschubser> gute nacht
<niklasfi> hallo, weiß jemand, wie ich bei ssh tab-completion für die in ssh_config genannten hostnamen bekomme?
<bekks> niklasfi: afaik gar nicht.
<niklasfi> bekks: ich habe mehrere meiner freunde gefragt, und die habens.
<apollo13> dito
<apollo13> rennt hier
<bekks> mir ist so ein feature unbekannt (bisher).
<apollo13> source /etc/bash_completion
<rem7c2> :( es geht nicht
<apollo13> bash-completion: /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh
<apollo13> bekks: ssh kann sogar remote files bash completen
<bekks> aber nur mit key auth.
<apollo13> ach ne ;)
<niklasfi> apollo13: hast du deine einstellungen in ~/.ssh/config oder in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<apollo13> niklasfi: ersteres natürlich
<niklasfi> apollo13: hmm... bei mir klappt das nicht: http://dpaste.com/623663/
<apollo13> niklasfi: sag doch einfach mal source /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh -- wenn das nen error schmeißt hast nen anhaltspunkt
<niklasfi> apollo13: http://dpaste.com/623665/
<apollo13> Der Befehl »have« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht: <-- wtf?!
<apollo13> was sagt denn apt-cache policy bash-completion ?
<niklasfi> apollo13: http://dpaste.com/623666/
<apollo13> niklasfi: hmm /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh existiert aber? setz mal nen set -x rein und schau wo der error mitm have kommt
<niklasfi> gibt es etwas, mit dem ich cat nach paste pipen kann wie fpaste?
<apollo13> useless use of cat award geht an dich :þ
<apollo13> pastebinit <datei>
<niklasfi> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699327/
<niklasfi> apollo13: beginnt direkt mit have
<apollo13> ach dann ist das sourcen falsch
<apollo13> hab ich wohl blödsinn erzählt, sek
<apollo13> ja have ist ne function in /etc/bash_completion source einfach mal das
<apollo13> wobei spielst du grad als root rum?
<apollo13> denn jedes normale profile sourced das iirc
<niklasfi> apollo13: ich bin gerade nirgendwo root... probiere nur gerade auf meinen server root@ zu werden, aber da spinnt das ssh gerade
<niklasfi> apollo13: welchen befehl soll ich jetzt genau ausführen?
<apollo13> source /etc/bash_completion
<niklasfi> apollo13: läuft durch, und gibt 0 zurück
<apollo13> dann sollte ssh completion jetzt wohl gehen
<apollo13> oder der checkt das config file sehr penibel ab
<niklasfi> apollo13: ja!
<niklasfi> apollo13: vielen dank.
<apollo13> dann adde:
<apollo13> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<apollo13>     . /etc/bash_completion
<apollo13> fi
<apollo13> in die .bashrc
<overlook> Hallo - Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 11.04, wie kann ich die Fenstertitelleiste wieder schmaler machen?
<niklasfi> apollo13: was tut shopt?
<apollo13> shell options checken
<niklasfi> apollo13. ok. weil mich etwas gewundert hat, dass ich keinen manual eintrag gefunden habe
<apollo13> shopt -o posix
<apollo13> posix          	off
<apollo13> weils nen bash builtin ist und kein programm
<apollo13> `type shopt`
<niklasfi> apollo13: habe das zur bashrc hinzugefügt http://paste.ubuntu.com/699336/. jetzt bekomme ich immer folgenden fehler beim starten einer shell: bash: ./etc/bash_completion: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> dann lies was dort steht
<apollo13> manchmal hab ich wirklich angst wenn manche leute root rechte auf servern haben *sigh*
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-30
<peturi> Hi all
<overlook> Hallo - Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 11.04, wie kann ich die Fenstertitelleiste wieder schmaler machen?
<bullgard4> overlook: Ubuntu 11.04 erlaubt verschiedene graphische Bedieneroberflächen. Du solltest hinzufügen,von welcher Du sprichst.
<spY|da> sagt ubuntu nicht aus das er gnome nutzt?
<sash_> Nein.
<deem> spY|da: nein, da i9n ubuntu 11.04 unity standard ist
<spY|da> ach stimmt unity 
<apollo13> hey, meine xsession-errors zeigt folgendes an: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484947/ wie finde ich die doppelbelegung nun?
<overlook> bullgard4: Ubuntu Standard (also ohne/kein Unity)
<stjof_home> Hallo, ich habe eine rechtliche Frage zur Verwendung der Distribution auf anderen Datenträgern. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass auf der aktuellen Schüler-CD, die unter anderem zur Mitgliederwerbung Rechtsextremer dient (http://schueler-cd.info) auch ein aktuelles Ubuntu Release drauf ist. Meine Frage nun: Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden? Finde es erschreckend, dass die Distri von Rechten missbraucht wird
<LetoThe2nd> stjof_home: schwierig bei open source, aber wenn dann direkt mit canonical in verbindung setzen. wenns wer weiss, dann die.
<stjof_home> LetoThe2nd: Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich an die herankomme
<deem> stjof_home: canonical.com?
<LetoThe2nd> stjof_home: evtl. können sie was über logorechte oder ähnliches machen. siehe dazu http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy, und die darin enthaltenen "contact us"-buttons.
<stjof_home> super danke
<LetoThe2nd> stjof_home: aber da das nichts direkt mit technischem ubuntu-support zu tun hat, darf ich dich bitten (falls das thema noch weiter führt oder du ähnliche fragen hast), sowas tendenziell in #ubuntu-de-offtopic anzubringen? danke sehr. :-)
<stjof_home> ok werde ich tun und danke für den Hinweis. Schönen Tag noch!
<LetoThe2nd> stjof_home: np und have fun.
<pog> hallo - ich wollte ein Bild von einem Handy laden, es wird ein High-speed device erkannt dann " cdc_acm 4-1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device"
<pog> allerdings sehe ich keine herkoemmmiche Device, was man mounten koennte.
<deem> pog: in welchem modus läuft dein handy?
<pog> was verstehst Du unter modus? hab es einfach mit dem USB-Kabel verbunden, ev. muss man etwas aktivieren?
<deem> pog: du musst deinem handy sagen als was es sich am pc melden soll
<Fuchs> was fuer ein Handymodell? 
<Fuchs> mit welchem System? 
<deem> die dinger können idr unterschiedliche modi
<pog> motorolla, muss ev. mal die Anleitung suchen und anschauen.
<Fuchs> Motorola mit Android oder mit was eigenem? 
<Fuchs> bei Android kannst Du es angeben
<pog> ich hab grad die Anleitung gefunden, danke fuer den Moment.
<pog> der Typ waere motorazr2 V8
<pog> ja, man kann den Modus umstellen, allerdings hab ich jetzt einfach " scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<pog> vielleicht ist jetzt das Problem, dass ich 8.04 das nicht korrekt anhaengt.
<shial> guten tag allerseits. wir haben hier einen ubuntu server im netzwerk stehen, an den ein drucker angeschlossen ist. ich möchte nun dass man von den anderen rechnern (diverse OS) damit drucken kann. was wär da der einfachste weg?
<deem> pog: 8.04 hat eh keinen support mehr, aber das weißt du ja sicherlich
<deem> ,cups? shial 
<shetlandpony> shial, CUPS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pog> bevor ich weiter suche, werde ich es an einer neueren Version anhaengen.
<deem> shial: gibts irgednwo ne anleitung wie man drucker im netzwerk freigibt. für windows ist das stichwort samba
<pog> (bin eigentlich immer noch am migrieren, und starte einfach mal das 10.x )
<shial> gibt es dafür vlt. auch ein webinterface o.ä. so dass ich nicht auf allen weiteren rechnern software installieren muss?
<shial> ah, ich seh schon
<shial> wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil ;)
<deem> shial: :)
<Protector1981> so Fuchs
<Protector1981> habs probiert...fehlende Pakete nachinstalliert und trotzdem: selber compiling error :(
<Fuchs> noe, anderer Supporter nu, ich nun weg :) 
<Protector1981> -.-
<Fuchs> aber viel Erfolg beim beheben, am besten gibst Du den neuen Fehler hier an, in einem pastebin
<Protector1981> ist kein neuer Fehler lol :D ist exakt der gleiche :D
<Protector1981> nur das ich liblzo2-dev nachinstalliert hab ;)
<k1l_> Protector1981: guck dir nochmal die optionen an, die in der mail erwähnt werden
<Protector1981> ich geh kaputt...ich dachte ich hätte den kram schon installiert...also gnutls und libcurl4-gnutls -.-
<mykey0815> Ich habe eine Frage zur Ubuntu 10.04 und perl dateien mit der Endung .pl
<k1l_> Protector1981: nimm nochmal ne tasse kaffee. deine augen übersehen immernoch die hälfte
<k1l_> ,wf? mykey0815 
<shetlandpony> mykey0815: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mykey0815> Wenn ich die Datei mit dem Browser aufrufe, wird mir immer angeboten, dass ich sie herunterladen kann
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: sorg dafür dass dein verwendeter webserver das ding als cgi/ausführbar betrachtet. wie, steht in der dazugehörigen doku.
<Protector1981> ./configure --with-ssl --with-openssl=no <- das sind die optionen ;) aber wie gesagt kam dann erstmal, dass ich liblzo2-dev nachinstallieren musste und jetzt noch festgestellt habe, dass mir ausserdem noch gnutls-dev und libcurl4-gnutls-dev fehlt ;) brb...
<mykey0815> Verwenden tue ich apache2
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: na dann, auf gehts:
<LetoThe2nd> ,apache? mykey0815 
<shetlandpony> mykey0815, Apache ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: und spezifisch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP-Datei-wird-nicht-ausgefuehrt - musst halt auf perl transferieren.
<mykey0815> OK - danke
<Protector1981> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/naE5zfab da -.-
<k1l_> Protector1981: hast du die pakete? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Centerim#Kompilieren
<Protector1981> jap und zwar alle ;)
<k1l_> was ist, wenn du einfach mal yahoo rausnimmst (es sei denn du brauchst es)
<Protector1981> dann kommt das gleich bei MSN :D
<Protector1981> und so weiter
<Protector1981> selbst die libcurl webseite sagt, dass libcurl unter ubuntu definitiv ssl hat
<Protector1981> http://curl.haxx.se/download.html#Linux
<Protector1981> so k1l_ ohne yahoo, msn und aim gehts :D
<pog> deem, Fuchs, ich musste den Modus wechseln, und im 10.04 wurde das Handylaufwerk korrekt zugeordnet, danke fuer die Tipps.
<k1l_> Protector1981: jo, das sagen auch die vielen problemthreads im net
<Protector1981> k1l_: configure: error: You need to have the libstdc++ headers installed <- lol :D was man nicht alles braucht
<Fuchs> Protector1981: apt-get install build-essentials 
<Fuchs> (oder ohne s am Schluss, kann ich mir nie merken) 
<Protector1981> bringt absolut überhaupt garnichts, denn dieses metapaket hab ich schon installiert und da ist libstdc++ nicht mit bei
<sash_> Mit s beu Ubuntu, ohne bei Debian.
<Fuchs> Protector1981: dann koennte ein build-dep auf das Paket, das Du gerade selber kompilieren willst, helfen 
<Protector1981> selbst wenn ich die sourcen nicht aus den quellen habe? oO
<Fuchs> ja, weil die Abhaengigkeiten theoretisch die aehnlichen bis gleichen sein sollten
<pog> jetzt kann ich zwar mein Bild auf den Computer laden, aber der Bildschirm flackert wieder wie ne sau, komisch. Manchmal ist er dann wieder uber Tage stabil.
<Protector1981> ich machs von hand ;)
<Protector1981> vorallem k1l_ ich hab gestern chocolate-doom 1.6.0 und freetz configured und da hab ich mit erschrecken festellen müssen, dass einiges in /usr/lib/include völlig inkorrekt ist :D nämlich zum beispiel der ordern asm-generic, der eigentlich nur asm heissen müsste lol :D aber egal...man hat ja zeit ;)
<Protector1981> ach und sudo apt-get build-dep centerim funktioniert nicht, weil centerim nicht gefunden werden kann, lach :D
<k1l_> deb-src paketquelle hinzugefügt?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Kompilieren-mit-apt-get
<Protector1981> mir fehlt scheinbar eh nur noch ein paket...des wird gerade gedownloaded
<Protector1981> von daher ist des irrelevant erstmal :D
<k1l_> dann fummel mal weiter da rum :X
<Protector1981> hrrhrr, habt mir ja schon sehr viel geholfen :D danke dafür auf jedenfall
<Protector1981> ich gebs auf k1l
<Protector1981> für heute zumindest...
<Ilian> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wohin ich grub2 typischerweise installieren muss wenn ich ubuntu nach Windows-XP habe? Möchte mein XP nämlich neu inst. und dabei wird grub2 ja wohl gelöscht. 
<joschi> Protector1981: centerim? will man eigentlich nicht mehr benutzen
<Protector1981> wieso nich joschi?
<joschi> Protector1981: letztes release vor über 10 monaten, nicht mehr so recht gepflegt
<Protector1981> merkt man wirklich deutlich :D
<joschi> Protector1981: und finch kann eigentlich alles, was centerim kann + wird noch gepflegt
<k1l> Ilian: in /boot und den mbr
<k1l> ,grub2? Ilian 
<shetlandpony> Ilian: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Protector1981> finch...*ausprobier*
<Protector1981> danke dir joschi :D
<Ilian> shetlandpony Das hat mir leider nicht geholfen, da mir nicht bekannt ist wo grub2 hin gehört. 
<k1l> Ilian: mal ehrlich: hast du versucht zu lesen?
<Ilian> k1l: ja schon mehrmals aber als neuling ist das verstehen schwierig. Vielleicht habe ich die Frage auch unpräziese gestellt.
<Protector1981> klar, willst grub 2 nach xp reinstall neu installieren
<Protector1981> wie du das zu machen hast, steht aber genau in diesem wikiteil
<Protector1981> speziell hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<Protector1981> ab hier nämlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-erneut-in-den-MBR-der-Festplatte-installieren
<shetlandpony> Protector1981's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bvscql |        Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Protector1981> -.-
<Ilian> Habe ich alles schon gelesen, nur mit dem Verständnis haperts. Mein Ubuntu ist auf sda7 
<k1l> Ilian: das ist vlööig egal, ubuntu bleibt ja drauf. du musst nur im MBR den win loader überschreiben
<Ilian> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der MBR vor den Partitionen auf der Festplatte steht?
<Ilian> k1l: Also SDA hat nur einen MBR und damit kann ich wenig falsch machen richtig?
<Protector1981> stellen wir mal vor du hast 2 Platten...ubuntu ist auf sdb1 installiert, warum auch immer, wenn du dann aber am ENDE! der Installation nix gemacht hast, wird der MBR nach sda installiert
<Protector1981> btw der Bootloader
<Protector1981> -btw +bzw
<Ilian> Protector1981: habe nur eine platte mit mehreren partitionen.
<Protector1981> dann ist es sda ;) logisch
<Ilian> danke dachte ich mir, nur bevor mein system nicht mehr startet, wollte ich es verstehen. ;-)
<Protector1981> ich hab 2 platten und sda ist meine hdd die ich statt dem dvdlaufwerk habe, aber hab ich alles auf sdb installiert, also muss bei mir statt sda sdb hin ;)
<k1l> Ilian: ja, jede platte hat nur einen MBR. der bootloader der da drinne ist wird geladen. nach ner win installation ist da der win loader drin. nach ubuntu installation der grub
<Protector1981> nur so als bsp
<Ilian> ich glaube jetzt ist mir es klarer. Kleinigkeit essen, dann ran an die Arbeit. Danke und cu
<Protector1981> wenn du aber nur 1 Platte hast, dann bleibt ja schliesslich auch nur sda übrig ;)
<peto> hi :) kann mir jemand sagen wo launcher properties in ubuntu 11.10  ist? 
<LetoThe2nd> peto: in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 ;-)
<peto> LetoThe2nd: was ist das? 
<Fuchs> ein Kanal fuer noch nicht veroeffentlichte Ubuntuversionen
<LetoThe2nd> peto: das sind die channels in denen deine frage erwünscht ist :-)
<Fuchs> resp. zwei davon, der erste ist deutsch, der zweite englisch
<peto> ahaa :) danke :)
<Kasjopaja> huhu ich hab mein nexus auf 2.3.6 geupdatet und seit dem stürzt es alle paar minuten ab
<Kasjopaja> hat jemand ne idee was man da machen könnte wollte nicht unbedingt alles zurücksetzen
<dadrc> Ist das Nexus nicht ein Samsung-Handy?
<LetoThe2nd> Kasjopaja: solange dein nexus nicht unter ubuntu läuft? nö. -> OT bitte.
<Kasjopaja> ot?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? Kasjopaja 
<shetlandpony> Kasjopaja: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Kasjopaja> ach vberdammt sorry
<Kasjopaja> tut mir leid bin im falschen channel gelandet :D
<dadrc> Kein Ding :)
<PrickelPit> hallo, eine frage: oneiric beta wird im laufe der zeit per upgrade automatisch zur release version?
<koegs> ,oneiric? PrickelPit
<shetlandpony> PrickelPit: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<PrickelPit> oh sry für ot
<dAnjou> koegs: das war ja nu nich unbedingt oneiric support. das war ne frage zum allgemeinen ubuntu upgrade verfahren.
<koegs> ihm wurde an der richtigen stelle geholfen, also muss man da nicht drüber diskutieren
<dAnjou> man muss ja nicht unnütz herumscheuchen
<koegs> und wenn dann weitere fragen zu oneiric gekommen wären? ich denk auf den richtigen channel hinzuweisen war schon angebracht, der rest ist was fürs OT
<wyfrn> mal ne kurze frage zu einem shellscript: da gibt es eine zeile "[ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"
<wyfrn> warum ist zwischen dem . und dem "$f" ein leerzeicehn? eigentlich sollte das doch einen fehler ergeben
<joschi> wyfrn: nein. der punkt macht an dieser stelle das selbe wie das kommando 'source'
<joschi> wyfrn: siehe die man-page von bash
<matthias_> Hallo.Ich habe einen Ordner von einem Benutzer mit rsync -av auf meine 2.Festplatte kopiert.Ich wollte damit bezwecken das ich alle Einstellungen diese Benutzer bei behalte nach der Neu Installation von meine Kubuntu.(10.04 64bit). Den Benutzer habe ich noch nicht erstellt.Meine frage ist: wie genau schaffe ich es jetzt das wenn ich den Benuzer erstelle der alte home Ordner von diesem Benutzt wird?
<spY|da> wenn ich nen truecrypt container von laufwerk 1 auf 2 kopiere, kopiert er dann wirklich die daten mit? 
<wyfrn> joschi: ahh danke
<joschi> spY|da: alle dateien in dem container. klar, du kopierst ja den container…
<dadrc> matthias_, wenn der neue Nutzer heißt wie der alte und die gleiche ID hat, einfach zurücksynchronisieren
<joschi> matthias_: an die richtige stelle kopieren (normalerweise /home/$benutzername) und dem benutzer mit `chown` rekursiv(!) zuordnen
<joschi> matthias_: an die richtige stelle kopieren (normalerweise /home/$benutzername) und dem benutzer mit `chown` rekursiv(!) zuordnen
<dadrc> und das, falls username und ID nicht passen.
<dadrc> einmal hätte aber auch gereicht :>
<matthias_> :) okay danke
<spY|da> joschi, ich ueberlege naehmlich gerade, wenn ich nen rsync mache, veraendert sich ja der container nicht, wird also nicht mitkopiert
<joschi> spY|da: was kopierst du? den container oder die dateien aus dem dateisystem in dem container?
<spY|da> den kompletten container wollte ich per rsync 1 mal nachts sichern 
<joschi> spY|da: dann finde ich deine aussage komisch…
<wyki>  /join #rwthctf
<unicom> Hallo - ich benütze ubuntu 10.04 als "Produktiv System" - ich wollte nun parallel 11.04 installieren - oder soll ich lieber gleich auf 11.10 warten?
<deem> 10.04 ist eine lts version. wenn du keine neuen pakete oder neue triberunterstützungen brauchst solltest du auf 12.04 warten
<k1l> er will wohl nen 2. ubuntu parallel installieren. deem 
<k1l> unicom: du kannst schon 11.04 installieren und dann auf 11.10 upgrade, wenn es final ist
<deem> aso. :D
<unicom> @k1l - ja ich will das parallel dazu ahben
<Fuchs> unicom: ich empfehle Dir aber klar, vorher ein Backup zu machen, wenn es ein Produktivsystem ist
<Fuchs> egal welchen Weg Du waehlst
<unicom> ok danke
<unicom> ja bin gerade am backup...
<zeloran> Kurze Frage: Wie gebe ich unter Ubuntu 11.04 mit Pulse Sound direkt aus? (früher ging es mal mit /dev/audio)
<flo_1> hallo. ist es möglich, unter 11.10 (wenns final ist ^^) wine1.2 (stable) UND 1.3 (beta, extra paket) gleichzeitig zu installieren?
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> wie verändere ich das erstellungsdatum einer größeren menge an dateien (nicht aber die uhrzeit)?
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: find + touch + math magic ;-)
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: touch kann auch das erstellungdatum ändern? dachte bislang nur den zugriff?
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ach, erstellung - hmmm
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: geht um n haufen photos die mit ner cam aufgenommen wurden wo die besitzerin zu dusselig war die zeit richtig zu setzen.
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: tja
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: ah interessant. es gibt also keine creation time, nur eine last inode change, last modified und last accessd time
<AndChat> Ich kann mich in lubuntu nicht mehr einloggen, ah und mir fällt eine möglichkeit ein warum
<AndChat> Ich habe den desktophintergrund umbenannt
<AndChat> Nun brauche ich hilfe um ihn wieder zu fixen :-D
<jokrebel> AndChat: Bennenihn doch einfach wieder zurück über LiveCD.
<AndChat> Auch eine Idee
<AndChat> Jetzt muss ich nur noch den usbstick findn, ich glaube aber das mor dabei keiner helfen kann
<Protector1981> du kannst dich wegen eines hintergrundbildes nicht einloggen? nice
<AndChat> Vieleicht also das ist das was mir einfällt
<travia> hi jmd da der mit bei der Inbetriebnahme einer Wlan Karte mit RT3070 chipset helfen kann....
<travia> hab jetzt so viel probiert....und ich glaub mein ubuntu ist jetzt total verwirrt
<AndChat> Meins auch :-D
<travia> :-)
<ppq> AndChat: du kannst im login-manager auch eine minimale x-session starten, in der du nur ein einziges xterm-fenster hast mit einer shell. von dort aus kannst du dann den hintergrund wieder umbenennen.
<ppq> ,wlan? travia, hast du das hier schon durch?
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber wlantravia, hast du das hier schon durch
<ppq> ,wlan? travia, hast du das hier schon durch:
<shetlandpony> travia, hast du das hier schon durch, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<grossing> ,bot? travia 
<shetlandpony> travia: ich bin ein bot ;p
<travia> travia> ich hab schon alle möglich treiber inst. aber irgenwie glaub ich habe ich die kist jetzt ganz durcheinander gebracht
<travia> <travia> kann man das system zurücksetzen?
<travia> <travia> oder die treiber wieder deinstallieren?
<travia> lol
<travia> :-)
<jokrebel> ,enter? travia
<shetlandpony> travia: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> travia: Und wenn Du mit aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldung oder dergleichen rüberkommst kann man auch das nachdenken anfangen.
<travia> naja, das ist mein wlan adapter Bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<travia> iwconfig bringt ra0       Ralink STA  
<travia>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<travia>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<travia> gestern stand da noch wlan0
<AndChat> Wird wohl nicht der hintergrund gewesen sein :-(
<AndChat> Also werde ich genauer
<travia> wie gesagt, ich blicke nicht mehr durch und brauch eure hilfe, am besten treiber komplett neu inst.
<TheInfinity> travia: backup einspielen. wenn du nicht hast: neu installieren. oder dich eben einzeln durch die uninstaller quälen.
<TheInfinity> travia: und das nächste mal nicht wild irgendn mist installieren
<travia> problem ist, ich weiss gar nicht was der richtige treiber ist.
<travia> man findet so viel
<AndChat> Erm ich logge mich ein, und anscheinend mochte er die Programmleiste (dat Dingen wat den Startbutton und die Uhr beibhaltet) laden und dann kommt text auf weissem Grund rumgeflitzt und dann bin ich wieder am Anfang (os ist lubuntu)
<travia> dann das Thema mit der blacklist, da gibt es auch unterschiedliche Meinungen.
<travia> aber ich denke Du hat recht, ich werde die Kiste platt machen
<travia> warte ich noch bis 11.10
<travia> dann lohnt es sich :-)
<ch4r0s> nabend
<AndChat> Unten befindet sich so ein button wo ich verschiedene desktops anwählen kann. Wähle ich Lubuntu an bleibt er an den vorher genannten scwarzen Bildsxhirm hängen
<AndChat> Da steht: * Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-supporr
<AndChat> Und dann verschluckt er sich :-/
<oregano4> So nun als anderer Nutzer, AndChat-->Oregano4 - Es war der Desktophintergrund, den man nicht umbenennen darf, gnah
 * jokrebel fragt sich warum man sowas eigentlich will.
<frager> nabend. eben ne frage: ich hatte ubuntu installeirt, hab aber nun eine neue festplatte und nur windows installiert. die alte platte ist nun als sekunderäe platte dran, UND komplett ne formatiert. trotzdem startet der rechner von der alten platte mit grub rescue". wie kriege ich sie nun wirklich komplett sauber?
<sdx23> frager: MBR überschreiben. Beispielsweise mit dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1
<frager> sdx23: sehe ich es richtig, dass es ein lnux befehl ist? kann man das auch mit der windows cd machen? (reparaturkonsole) ich meine, weil ja anscheinend grub nicht auf der primären platte liegt
<jokrebel> gn8
<sdx23> frager: keine Ahnung, ich verwende keine Windows-CDs. Ich rate zu: googel "windows mbr löschen" oder in #windows fragen.
<frager> sdx23: ok, thx
<sysdef> sdx23: 512 byte ueberschreibt auch die partitionstabelle :o
<sysdef> shetlandpony: suche 448
<sdx23> sysdef: stimmt. Andererseits wollte er "wirklich komplett sauber" haben...
<lumbas1> Hallo, mit welchem Prog kann ich es sichtbar machen, welche Dateien in letzter Zeit gelöscht wurden? Evtl mit Recoveryfunktion
<TheInfinity> lumbas1: dateivergleich mit deinem backup
<LetoThe2nd> lumbas1: hast du nen ernsthaften recoveryfall?
<TheInfinity> lumbas1: recovery kannst du weitestgehend vergessen. bzw wenn du irgendne chance haben willst - rechner sofort aus und mit professionellen tools dadran.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, zumindest bei klassischem extX :-)
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: yep.
<lumbas1> TheInfinity, backup gibts keins, die Dateien wurden erst gestern erstellt, aber ich hatte mal ein Prog, mit dem ich von SD Karten gelöschte Dateien wiederherstellen konnte
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: rechner sofort aus / hdd read only gilt aber für alle dateisysteme ;)
<lumbas1> Dateisystem ist ntfs
<LetoThe2nd> lumbas1: sofort ausmachen und mittdd_rescue kopie machen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/ausmachen/unmounten/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: lumbas1: sofort unmounten und mittdd_rescue kopie machen.
<TheInfinity> lumbas1: und danach einer der drei millionen rescue tools nehmen die windows so bietet. kosten aber meist geld.
<LetoThe2nd> lumbas1: dann photorec auf die kopie loslassen und hoffen.
<lumbas1> wie komme ich dann an die dateien im ddrescue image?
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<sysdef> ggf. solltest du das bei wichtigen daten beim ersten mal nicht allein/selbst versuchen :o
<sash__> testdisk kann ntfs-undelete btw
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: och, wenn man am image operiert...
<LetoThe2nd> aber wie man an die daten wieder rankommen kann, hab ich ja auch schon gesagt.
<sysdef> wenn man an ner kopie vom inage operiert oder es RO mountet. in manchen faellen hat man keine 2. chance fuer nen dd_rescue
<sysdef> image*
<LetoThe2nd> klar, man kanns auch hochamtlich machen. aber wieviel arbeit kann in daten stecken die einen tag alt sind? eben. warum gibts kein backup? eben. ist das zeug überhaupt wichtig? eben.
<sysdef> kann nichts wichtiges sein :>
<lumbas1> danke ich probier das mal mit den Sachen und versuche ein ddimage zu generieren
<lumbas1> LetoThe2nd: es sind wichtige Fotos
<lumbas1> um die 1 gig
<sysdef> ,daten?
<shetlandpony> Es gibt nur zwei arten von Daten: unwichtige und gesicherte.
<LetoThe2nd> lumbas1: wenn du behauptest "wichtig", musst du dir wie alle die gegenaussage gefallen lassen - wenns keine backups gibt, können sie gar nicht wichtig sein. wenn du das zeug von der kamera löscht und nur 1 (in worten: eine) version dafür auf der platte hast...
<sysdef> kauf dir ne externe platte
<LetoThe2nd> selber schuld dann.
<LetoThe2nd> und, "backups mach ich morgen" ist übrigens gleichbedeutend mit: "sind doch keine wichtigen daten" :P
<sysdef> lumbas1: ich wuerde zu backintime raten. http://backintime.le-web.org/ ( pakete: backintime-common backintime-gnome )
<sysdef> mein fazit zu dem tool: fuer den normalen privat-gebrauch echt nuetzlich. fuer nen paar TB daten unbrauchbar, fuer grosse mengen lieber rsnapshot
<LetoThe2nd> <3 rdiff-backup
<bekks> sysdef: backintime hat keine natty pakete.
<sysdef> bekks: du meinst natty hat keine backintime pakete
<joschi> bekks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=backintime&suite=natty
<bekks> joschi: Ich gehe von der aktuellen backintime Version aus, 1.0.8 :)
<joschi> bekks: 1.0.6 ist jetzt nicht so alt…
<joschi> bekks: und natty hatte sein mega-freeze auch schon vor einer weile.
<sash__> $binarydistribution halt
<joschi> sash__: nö. release-orientierte distribution. das hat mit binär nix zu tun
<boern> hallo, ich habe kein kleines problemchen.. ich habe lubuntu und kann unter lubuntu leider keine verknüpfungen anlegen.. also ich habe mir eclipse runter geladen und ich kann leider keine verknüpfung mit der ausführbaren datei machen
<sdx23> boern: wie hast du das versucht, warum ging es nicht, mit welcher Fehlermeldung?
<boern> naja bei lubuntu kann man nur Verknüpfungen mit sachen ausn menü machen.. aber für dateien im ordner gibts keinen eintrag im kontext menü
<boern> dafür
<sdx23> boern: Ziehen mit Strg und/oder Shift gedrückt mal versucht? Letzten Endes auf jeden Fall funktionieren wird ln in nem Terminal.
<boern> mom
<boern> also das mitn ziehn geht nicht
<boern> also ln "datei" und speicherort?
<bekks> ln -s /hier/ist/das/original /da/will/ich/den/link/haben
<boern> /home/boern/Arbeitsfläche
<boern> ln -s eclipse /home/boern/Arbeitsfläche
<boern> jetzt sind alle verknüpfungen weg
<bekks> Es hätte ln -s `which eclipse` ~/Arbeitsfläche/Eclipse lauten müssen.
<boern> supii danke :))
<Guest88366> hi :)
<Guest88366> ich hab eine doofes probelm
<Guest88366> problem
<Guest88366> ich hatte unter ubuntu einen terminal der mir "echte" transparenz hatte
<Orcor> einfach Frage stellen ales andere brauchst du net schreiben
<Guest88366> jetzt hab ich debian und die transparenz ist nur fake :(
<Guest88366> zeigt nur transparenz zum desktop
<Orcor> warum hast du gewechselt?
<Guest88366> ok, wie bekomme ich echte transparenz ?
<alamar> Guest88366: falscher channel
<Guest88366> neugierde :)
<Guest88366> ich dachte, was im ubuntu gibt, gibs auch im debian 
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> oder teilweise
<Guest88366> ja aber die sache ist, warum ist mein terminal nicht mehr "transparent" ??
<Orcor> und hier ist ubuntukanal nicht Debian
<Guest88366> aber ich installier im debian den gnome-terminal, wie im ubuntu
<Guest88366> und es ist anders :D
<alamar> Guest88366: immernoch falscher channel
<Guest88366> ok, sry :D
<alamar> du kannst transparenz in debian konfigurieren. wie? das sagt dir #debian.de 
<Guest88366> ich wechsel ins debian.de :D
<Guest88366> ok, sry, jungs
<Guest88366> trotzdem danke :)
<Orcor> erst lesen dann posten
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-01
<Orcor> habe ubuntu 11.04 unity habe da instaliert teamspeak2 aber warum geht der nicht richtig und wenn jemand redet oder ich hört man immer alles abgehackt warum?
<derpie> tccat -i tmp/movie.vob -L # genau dieses kommando hatte mal vor jahren funktioniert (ubuntu 7.04 etwa...) jetzt habe ich kubuntu natty 64bit und das einzige was passiert, ist dass tccat seine hilfe ausgibt. Was muss ich tun, damit ich -L benutzen kann? ohne diese option geht es. Ich habe zuerst hier und auf IRCnet nach #transcode gesucht, aber nur leere channels gefunden :(
<derpie> eine mögliche lösung wäre, -L nicht zu benutzen sondern alle chapters manuell anzugeben. -L wäre aber schon geiler
<bekks> man tccat lesen?
<derpie> laut man tccat mache ich alles richtig. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
<derpie> und es hatte ja auch schon vor einiger zeit exakt so funktioniert
<derpie> ich habe noch nicht lange, aber kurz und ergebnislos mit google gesucht. Ich hatte gehofft, dass irgendwer hier evtl weiß, was los ist
<derpie> nur einen forenbeitrag wo der antworter meinte: frag doch mal upstream nach. Habe leider keinen #transcode channel gefunden, ich werde mal weitersuchen...
<bekks> tccat ist nicht in den ubuntu repos, oder?
<derpie> transcode
<derpie> in multiverse ist das drin
<bekks> In man tccat steht, dass -L nur in Verbindung mit -T einen Sinn ergibt.
<derpie> ok, ich hätte erwähnen sollen, dass ich das gleiche auch schon mit -T 3 aufgerufen habe, mit dem gleichen ergebnis
<derpie> ohne "-T #" ging es allerdings auch schonmal
<derpie> wie gesagt, ohne -L geht alles. Das macht mich traurig
<bekks> Und was passiert mit -T -1 ?
<derpie> gleiches ergebnis
<derpie> warum -1?
<derpie> titel -1?
<bekks> Lies mal "man tccat", dort die BEschreibung der Option -T
<derpie> danke dafür, dass du immer noch versuchst, mir zu helfen, aber soweit waren wir schon
<derpie> also tccat -L scheint immer noch nicht zu funktionieren, egal in welcher kombination. Oder ich bin wirklich einfach zu blöd, möchte ich nicht absolut ausschließen. Egal, in diesem speziellen fall scheine ich -L überhaupt nicht zu brauchen, zum glück. Ich probiers jetzt erstmal ohne die option und hoffe, dass ich sie tatsächlich einfach nicht brauche
<derpie> trotzdem erstmal danke ;)
<bekks> Hast Du die Reihenfolge der Optionen auch so wie in man tccat angegeben?
<derpie> ja, exakt in der reihenfolge
<derpie> nochmal zum vergleich: tccat -i /media/cdrom/ -T 3 -L # die reihenfolge, wie sie in man tccat drinnensteht. Früher ging es mal, jetzt nicht
<bekks> Was tut das # da?
<derpie> das habe ich nur bash-kommentar-mäßig da reingefügt
<derpie> ich sollte damit aufhören, lol
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe von tccat -i /media/cdrom/ -T 3 -L
<derpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700172/
<derpie> bei der vob-datei scheinen keine chapterinformationen dabei zu sein, von daher werde ich da -L wie vorhin erwähnt hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Wünsch mir glück
<sash__> Du willst ein Backup einer DVD machen? Wieso nutzt du nicht dvdbackup?
<derpie> weil ich wahnsinnig bin. Keine ahnung? Ich hatte mir damals mal skripte geschrieben nach einer gentoo-wiki-anleitung mit x264 und mkv und hatte damals nix gefunden, was mir gefallen hatte
<derpie> aber ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich mir nochmal alternativen dazu ansehen werde
<derpie> *nochunentschlossenbin*
<sash__> Naja, mit dvdbackup gehts halt recht einfach. Ich hab die Optionen gerade auch nicht zur Hand, aber es war einfach.
<derpie> aber wenn das jetzt so trotzdem funzt, werde ich wohl aus faulheit bei meinen skripten bleiben. eventuell
<derpie> ich hatte als allererstes mal dvd::rip benutzt und fand es irgendwie gräßlich. Aber dvdbackup werde ich mir wie gesagt vielleicht mal angucken, danke für den tipp ;)
<derpie> oder einfach mal die ubuntuusers-wiki-seite dvdrippen angucken. mal sehen, mal sehen
<bullgard4> Welchen Vorteil hat rdiff-backup gegenüber rsnapshot?
<vectory> womit kann man bequem maillisten lesen, einfach thunderbird?
<bullgard4> vectory: Ich lese sie mit Evolution.
<vectory> hm, ok
<vectory> das is so ziemlich das gleiche wie thunderbird imho
<bullgard4> vectory: Wenn Du in Linux und Ubuntu weiter fortgeschritten bist, dann werden Dir wichtige Unterschiede auffallen.
<vectory> bis jetzt nicht
<janda> hehe
<bullgard4> Banshee weigert sich, solche Audiodateien aus einem Ordner zu importieren, von denen Banshee meint, daß es die schon in der eigenen Bibliothek (auch mit anderen Attributen) gibt. Banshee gibt dabei aber keine Warnung aus. Welches Kriterium wendet Banshee an, um eine zu importierende Datei als "schon vorhanden" zu qualifizieren?
<franki> Hi,   nutze eine twinview Konfiguration, und möchte nur ein wallpaper über beide Bildschirme. wie bzw. wo kann ich das .... ?
<lukas> hallo :)
<lukas> wie heißt das Paket, mit dem man DVD's lesen kann?
<vectory> lukas, du meinst welche, die kopiergeschützt sind?
<lukas> ja, ich hab mir n CSS-Design videotutorial gekaft und kann es nich abspielen...
<vectory> mir will der name grad auch nicht einfallen
<lukas> ich hab mir das schon n paar mal vorher runtergeladen, aber hab vor 2 Wochen Linux Mint 11 neu auf meinen PC aufgespielt
<vectory> libdvdcss2 iirc
<lukas> danke :)
<lukas> war das nich mal bei LM als einer der wenigen Distris nich mal fester bestandteil?
<vectory> das hier is kein mint support
<lukas> stimmt auch wieder, sry
<xxanonymousxx> wie kann ich im vm-player STRG+ALT+F1 drücken ... so das ich in den Textmodus komme (im vm ... nicht das Host System)
<xxanonymousxx> ???
<bekks> "vmware+player strg alt f1" bei google :) ich habe vmware player seit jahren nicht mehr benutzt.
<MasterOfDisaster> wahrscheinlich findst das in irgendeinem Menü
<bekks> http://www.zeiler.me/julian/techzap/technik/vmware/strg-alt-f1-bzw-ctrl-alt-f1-an-vmware-senden
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yxvcot | Strg+Alt+F1 bzw Ctrl+Alt+F1 an VMware senden - ZEILER .me - IT   Medien, Geschichte, Deutsch
<bekks> Erster Treffer bei Google ;)
<xxanonymousxx> jo hbas
<xxanonymousxx> habs
<xxanonymousxx> thx
<xxanonymousxx> ;)
<xxanonymousxx> gibt es unter ubuntu ein Programm, welches eine Tastatur anzeigt / und anzeigt welche Taste ich grade auf der echten Tastatur drücke ?
<Fuchs> xev zeigt keine Tastatur an, aber die gedrueckte Taste. Was genau brauchst Du? 
<xxanonymousxx> ich will in Tuts Leute zeigen, welche Tasten ich grade drücke .... so, das Sie es auch auf ihrer Tastatur direkt finden
<feal> hey. frolgendes problem. hab ubuntu netbook edition drauf. wenn ich videos (flash wohl) maximieren möchte, wird das minimierte fenster schwarz und ich muss mehrfach auf den firefox button in der leiste klicken um es richtig maximieren zu können, jmd ne idee wie und ob das zu fixen geh?
<feal> +r
<MasterOfDisaster> ah... flash...
<jared566> hey
<MasterOfDisaster> wenn das einmal so funktionieren würde wie's soll
<feal> :)
<jared566> ich habe ein notebook mit nvidia optimus (also eine gpu von dem i5 und eine externe (gt540m)). kann ich irgendwo einstellen das nur noch die 540m benutzt werden soll?
<feal> wobei es mit xfce nicht passiert, bzw sehr sehr selten
<MasterOfDisaster> jared566: da musst die xorg.conf umschreiben bzw. erstellen wennst keine hast
<jared566> unter /etc/X11/ liegt keine xorg .. dann werd ich mich mal an erstellen machen :)
<MasterOfDisaster> Wennst 'Screen' definierst, kannst einstellen welche GPU X nehmen soll.
<jared566> screen?
<jared566> achso in der xorg.conf? :D dachte grade an das tool "screen" :D
<MasterOfDisaster> probiers mal mit Xorg -configure
<MasterOfDisaster> da bekommst ein Gerüst
<Fuchs> jared566: nicht in der xorg.conf 
<Fuchs> und Xorg --configure waere bei nvidia eine ganz schlechte Idee, wenn schon nvidia-xconfig, was hier aber auch nicht helfen wird  
<Fuchs> jared566: wenn Du es einstellen kannst, dann im Bios. Wenn nicht, dann bist Du wohl auf bumblebee angewiesen
<jared566> Fuchs: also im Bios kann ich es nicht umstellen / einstellen. bumblebee ist ja dafür da beides zu nutzen. Allerdings möchte ja das nur noch die nvidia gpu werkelt
<MasterOfDisaster> Fuchs: mit Option "BusId" sollts eigentlich gehen...
<Fuchs> MasterOfDisaster: nicht wenn der Ausgang an der Intelkarte haengt, was ueblich ist 
<Fuchs> MasterOfDisaster: und da die eine eine Intel und die andere eine nvidia ist, spielt die BusID keine Rolle, der nvidia Treiber greift sich eh die nvidia. 
<Fuchs> aber wenn man es unbedingt probieren will: sudo nvidia-xconfig, der sollte auch die BusID reinschreiben. 
<MasterOfDisaster> Sorry für die Verwirrung, nvidia-settings ist definitiv die beste Idee für nvidia Karten, vergiss den Rest.
<Fuchs> nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-settings ruft auch nur das auf ;p 
<jared566> dann will ich mal meinen xserver neustarten ;D
<jared566> hey da bin ich wieder ... jetzt startet mein notebook garnicht mehr .. ^^
<jared566> bin grade mit einem live system drin
<Fuchs> jared566: plaett die /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Fuchs> jared566: in dem Fall duerfte, wie ich vermutet habe, der Ausgang an der Intel haengen
<Fuchs> ergo muss die auch verwendet werden. Nimm bumblebee fuer die 3D Applikationen. 
<jared566> mit paetten meinst du loeschen oder leeren-
<jared566> ?
<Fuchs> loeschen 
<jared566> also ich habe eine xorg.conf dann eine xorg.conf.backup und eine xorg.conf.failsafe -- alle loeschen?
<dadrc> conf reicht
<jared566> oke dann will ich mal einen neuen versuch starten - bis gleich ^^
<jared566> soo das hat schonmal geklappt - jetzt hoffe ich nur das bumblebee erfolgreich installiert werden kann
<MasterOfDisaster> jared566: ad bumblebee: http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/08/ironhide-reporting-for-duty
<jared566> jetzt hab ich grade bumblebee installiert .. naja schau ich mal nach ironhide ^^
<mcnesium> ist es im sinne der performance/festplattenschonung sinnvoller, chmod -R .. oder find ./ -perm /bla -exec chmod zu nutzen? 
<bekks> Vollkommen egal.
<mcnesium> ich will das halt als cron.daily oder so laufen lassen
<bekks> Es spielt trotzdem keine Rolle :)
<mcnesium> ändert chmod -R die last-touched flag, wenn die rechte schon so waren wie sie sollen?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Es besteht ja kein Grund, die dann anzufassen?
<mcnesium> na denn... haste recht :)
<mcnesium> danke
<jettext> hey leute! ich hoff mir kann wer helfen :) uralt laptop mit dapper oben (1.4 ghz celeron, 768mbram,...), natty stirbt bei der installation einfach ab (8/8 mal). jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll :S
<jettext> apt dist upgrade kommt nicht in frage ... umts mit 100 kb/s :S
<sash_> Alternate Installation und dann Pakete nachinstallieren. Und RAM aufrüsten. Oder wegerfen.
<MasterOfDisaster> fahr mit dem Trumm wo hin wo's schneller geht?
<sash_> 512 MB RAM reicht wohl für Natty laut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<MasterOfDisaster> Verwandte, Freunde, Internetcafe, etc?
<MasterOfDisaster> ist alternative Installation = textmode?
<jettext> @sash bei der installation kommt er ja zu 90% durch ... meistens hängt er dann bei "configure apt" ... es kommt mir auch so vor, dass wenn ich nicht hi und da das touchpad berühre .. er garnicht weitermacht :D
<MasterOfDisaster> pxe netinst + eigenem Mirror kannst auch versuchen, wenn alle Stricke reissen
<bekks> alternate installation.
<bekks> MasterOfDisaster: Wozu? Wenn die Installation auf dem Rechner hänhgt, wird sie das auch mit PXE tun.
<PrickelPit> oder mini.iso
<bekks> Und einen eigenen Mirror braucht man dazu auch nicht.
<jettext> naja ich könnt ihn schon mit nachhause nehmen und dort mal anstecken. nur hab ich jetzt das komplette wochenende dienst und hab erst irgendwann laufe nächster woche dazu zeit ... die ungeduld ist ein hund gg
<jettext> dapper läuft hier auch nur, weil ichs heute testweise installiert hab, um sicher zu gehen dass der lappi nichts hat ... bis auf wlan geht dapper ohne probs (wlan tether android), dafür funtzt natty nur live, dafür mit tether ^
<jettext>  alternate brauch ich ne andre iso oder? so wie früher dass man wählen konnte zwischen grafik und text gibts ja nicht mehr?!
<bekks> Richtig.
<jettext> vielleicht hats deswegen bei dapper funktioniert ... oem install .. mhm
<jettext> letzte frage ... die cd kann ich nicht zum distupgrade hernehmen oder
<MasterOfDisaster> und die alternate installation bringt was, wenns gegn Ende der Installation krepiert?
<bekks> MasterOfDisaster: Textconsole. Man kann nachsehen wo es hängt.
<bekks> Kann man in der graphischen Variante so nicht.
<MasterOfDisaster> kann man die beim normalen iso nicht starten mit einem boot parameter?
<bekks> Nein.
<sash_> Vor Allem kann man bei der grafischen nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, wieso die jetzt rummeckert.
<MasterOfDisaster> hab wohl zuviel mit RHEL zu tun gehabt in letzter Zeit.
<MasterOfDisaster> Sorry wegen der blöden Fragen bekks
<jettext> ich nehm ja fast stark an, dass ihm während dem konfigurieren  der ram ausgeht
<jettext> und dann friert er ein
<sash_> Was mit weniger RAM fressender Oberfläche (Also eben quasi keiner) eher nicht passieren sollte.
<sash_> Weswegen ich schon vor 10 Minuten sagte, er solle die Alternate-Installation ausprobieren.
<bekks> jettext: Unsinn.
<jettext> mhm? bitte wie meinen?
<bekks> Begründe deine Annahme doch mal :)
<matthias_> Hey.Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich JDownloader nicht in den Paketquellen finden.Und wenn ich es in der Konsole eingebe wir mir nur gesgat das der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde.Wenn ich sudo apt-get install jdownloader mache kommt die Meldung E: Paket konnte nicht gefunden werden.
<bekks> Ja, es ist nicht in den Quellen.
<matthias_> Ehrlich?Vorher hatte ich es immer aus den Quellen Installiert.Seit wann den nicht mehr?
<sash_> In keiner mir bekannten Distribution, by the way.
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jdownloader&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/63npkk6
<bekks> Es war niemals in offiziellen Ubuntu-Paketquellen.
<bekks> Du hast es also bestenfalls aus Fremdquellen installiert.
<matthias_> Okay.Danke.
<mekeor> kann ich meinen (selbst-konfiguriert- und -kompilierten) gentoo-kernel für (x)ubuntu (11.04) benutzen?
<bekks> In keiner Art und Weise, die man irgendwie supporten könnte, würde ich vermuten :)
<bekks> Sicherlich kann man Ubuntu auch mit einem nicht offiziellen Kernel betreiben - nur sollte man dann auch mit Problemen rechnen.
<mekeor> Ja, das ist mir klar :D
<mekeor> Aber stimmt: Wenn ich's mir nochmal überlege, dann soll mein Xubuntu lieber weiterhin die Alles-funktioniert-"out-of-the-box" Distribution bleiben, und Gentoo dann eben mein Baukasten :)
<apollo13> warum kompilierst du nicht einfach im ubuntu?
<apollo13> das rüberkopieren halte ich für riskanter als nötig
<mekeor> apollo13, hm. Stimmt eigentlich… >.>
<bekks> Und was kann dein kernel, was ein stock ubuntu kernel nicht kann? ;)
<apollo13> (falls du überhaupt unbedingt nen selbst kompilierten kernel brauchst)
<mekeor> Mein Kernel wäre deutlich schlanker. Ich weiß bspw. ganz genau welchen Treiber ich wofür brauche, und kann die anderen (==überflüssigen) Treiber dann entfernen.
<apollo13> und der gewinn davon wäre?
<apollo13> außer dass du dir vlt nen paar mb plattenplatz sparst *gg*
<mekeor> IMO Schnelligkeit, oder nicht?
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> .. bitte jetzt keine pro/contra kleiner-kernel diskussion lostreten, ok? also zumindest nicht, solange es nichts explizit mit einem ubuntu-ticket zu tun hat.
<bekks> Der Ubuntukernel ist wesentlich modularer als dein Kernel - ergo schlanker. :)
<apollo13> nö, das einzige was es bringt ist, dass wenn du nen neues device anhängst erstmal nix geht^^
<mekeor> apollo13, nicht zwingend. Ich kann z. B. alle überflüssigen Lan oder WLan Treiber entfernen ohne Probleme zu bekommen.
<apollo13> siehe die antwort von LetoThe2nd, insofern werde ich dazu nix mehr sagen
<mekeor> bekks, ich kann meinen Kernel doch auch modular gestalten. Woher weißt du, dass der Ubuntu-Kernel modularer ist als meiner – ohne ihn zu kennen?
<mekeor> LetoThe2nd, "ubuntu-ticket"? versteh' ich nicht…
<bekks> Ich sage dazu unter Berufung auf die Antwort von LetoThe2nd nichts mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> mekeor: (support-)ticket - ein spezifisches problem.
<apollo13> du hast numer 184352 *scnr+
 * LetoThe2nd ist wieder wech. danke für die aufmerksamkeit :-)
<bekks> :)
<mekeor> apollo13, waas?
<mekeor> naja. ich danke euch auch. tschau.
<Mode-M> hi, ich hab ein problem mit grub. ich kann nur booten, wenn ich die externe platte ausstecke, weil er sonst vermutlich diese als hd(0,0) ansieht und davon booten will. was kann ich da tun?
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: tendenziell dafür sorgen, dass dein bios die externe *nach* der internen einreiht.
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: das hab ich eigentlich auch. und zusätzlich die bootprio von externen medien auf "low" gesetzt.
<Mode-M> wenn ich hd(1,0) mache könnte es doch auch klappen, wenn er unbedingt die externe als hd(0,0) haben will.
<LetoThe2nd> ah, bzw - grub selbst bootet richtig, verwurstelt aber dann die erkannten platten?
<LetoThe2nd> dann kenne ich das phänomen, aber nicht die lösun g:/
<Mode-M> in der menu.lst hab ich "kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-server root=UUID=73cf0948-b5b7-4e36-8ec9-f10224abff02 ro quiet splash" identifiziere also eigentlich die platte per uuid.
<Mode-M> drum wundert mich dass, das er trotzdem die falsche platte nimmt
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: ja, grub selbst funktioniert immer, nur das laden des kernels funzt nicht.
<Minze> hab den nameserver in der resolv.conf geändert, wie kann ich schnell überprüfen ob er übernommen wurde?
<sdx23> Minze: dig google.de
<Minze> scheint er nicht übernommen zu haben wenn ich micht nicht ganz irre
<Minze> ;; Query time: 18 msec
<Minze> ;; SERVER: 192.168.178.1#53(192.168.178.1)
<Minze> hmm, kein wunder^^
<Minze> hab vergessen  die resolv.conf chmod'en
<sdx23> die sollte von sich aus 644 sein.
<Minze> hier die resolv.conf, kann man die so lassen? ndiswrapper wird verwendet falls relevant
<Minze> http://pastebin.com/dMkkgJci
<sdx23> Lassen kannst du sie sicher so. Fragt sich nur, ob sie das tut, was du willst.
<sdx23> Abgesehen davon, sollte man das im NM konfigurieren, wenn man einen verwendet.
<Minze> hmm, stimmt.
<Minze> keine ahnung wieso ich direkt zur resolv.conf gegriffen habe, statt es über den nm zu machen
<jokrebel> hi
<sdx23> Minze: das kann zu lustig viel Spaß führen, sobald der die überschreibt.
<Minze1> und siehe da, es geht :)
<Minze1> dann hab ich das auch erledigt, und nun auf das wetter genießen solange es noch da ist!
<Minze1> Tschüss zusammen.
<jokrebel> Wieso macht der Gnome-Bildbetrachter beim Drucken die Datei immer so groß? Unten in der Leiste steht noch dass das JPG 551 KB groß ist. Wenn ich es Richtung Drucker schicke steht im Druckerspool plötzlich was von 2197K (was meinem Drucker wohl zu viel ist und er nach 10 Minuten "Daten verarbeiten" abbricht, als habe man nie einen Druckauftrag gesendet)
<dadrc> Weil dein Drucker kein JPG kann
<jokrebel> Öffne ich das JPG mit KolourPaint und sende es zum Drucker hat es im Spool grade mal 536K und der Ausdruck klappt total zügig.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Da dran kanns nicht liegen. Siehe 2tes Post.
<dadrc> jokrebel, anscheinend gab es da mal einen Bug mit dem Konvertieren, angeblich gefixt, aber naja. Wie groß ist das Resultat, wenn beim Drucken eine Datei als Ziel wählst?
<mcnesium> muss ich den generierten ssh key noch irgendwie aktivieren, wenn er nicht id_rsa heißt?
<bekks> mcnesium: Nein.
<bekks> mcnesium: Wie heisst der denn, id_dsa?
<mcnesium> nee, servername_rsa
<bekks> Ist ja nicht schlimm - das ist ja nur ein Dateiname.
<bekks> Was hast Du denn eigentlich vor?
<mcnesium> ich will mit pubkey auth auf n server verbinden
<mcnesium> hab lokal mit ssh-keygen n key erzeugt
<mcnesium> und mit ssh-copy-id auf den server kopiert
<bekks> ,enter? mcnesium 
<shetlandpony> mcnesium: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<mcnesium> laut wiki sollte ich jetzt ohne passwort auf den server sshen könnne
<bekks> Kopier den Inhalt deiner lokalen pub Datei in die Datei authorized_keys auf dem Server.
<mcnesium> das macht ssh-copy-id eigentlich
<bekks> Uneigentlich hat es aber nicht funktioniert in deinem Fall - warum, kann ich Dir nicht sagen :)
<mcnesium> is auch aufm server vorhanden, habs überprüft
<sdx23> mcnesium: Wo liegt der Key lokal?
<mcnesium> in .ssh/
<bekks> Und wie genau hast Du den erzeugt?
<mcnesium> mit ssh-keygen -t rsa
<bekks> kannst Du bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a posten?
<bullgard4> Banshee weigert sich, solche Audiodateien aus einem Ordner zu importieren, von denen Banshee meint, daß es die schon in der eigenen Bibliothek (auch mit anderen Attributen) gibt. Banshee gibt dabei aber keine Warnung aus. Welches Kriterium wendet Banshee an, um eine zu importierende Datei als "schon vorhanden" zu qualifizieren?
<mcnesium> bekks: http://pastie.org/2622321
<sdx23> mcnesium: gib den mal mit -i direkt an.
<mcnesium> den wen, sdx23 ?
<sdx23> den Key inkl. Pfad beim sshen.
<mcnesium> sdx23: ok so funktioniert es, er frag nach der passphrase vom key
<mcnesium> muss ich den jetz also immer mit angeben? oder kann ich dem sshd irgendwie verklickern, dass der den nehmen soll?
<sdx23> mcnesium: default sucht er nur in bestimmten Dateien (manpage). Du kannst einen Eintrag in der .ssh/config erstellen und den dort mitangeben.
<bekks> mcnesium: sshkey erlaubt es, eine passphrase für den key einzugeben. Enter bedeutet "keine passphrase".
<mcnesium> bekks: korrekt, ich hab aber n passphrase angegeben :)
<bekks> Dann musst Du die auch immer eingeben.
<mcnesium> auch korrekt, bis eben wollte er aber das login passwort haben und nicht die ssh key passphrase
<mcnesium> mit dem eintrag in .ssh/config IdentityFile ~/.ssh/name_rsa gehts jetzt aber wie gewünscht
<mcnesium> danke, sdx23 
<jokrebel> dadrc: Das JPG hat original 551,1 KB wenn ich es mit Kolourpaint über drucken als Datei (pdf) ausgebe, wird diese Datei 536,0 KB groß (das ist ja ok). Drucke ich aber über EOG als PDF-Datei, wird das ganze plätzlich 2,1 MB(!) groß.
<bekks> jokrebel: Dann schicken EOG und kolourpaint unterschiedliche Dasten an den Drucker.
<bekks> Wobei 2.1MB wirklich nichts sind.
<jokrebel> bekks: …für mein uralt-Druckermodell anscheinend schon.
<bekks> Was ist das denn für ein Drucker? Und warum druckst Du dann über EOG? ::)
<mcnesium> gleich mal eingetragen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<bekks> mcnesium: hmm?
<jokrebel> bekks: Das ist ein Tektronix Phaser 550 (Farblaser). Und ich drucke ja inzwischen über KolourPaint weil über EOG (Gnome-Standard-Bildbetrachter) mein Drucker anscheinend überfordert ist, weil das die Datei unnötig aufbläßt.
<mcnesium> ich habe die bemerkung in den wikiartikel eingetragen, dass man den dateinamen in .ssh/config announcen muss wenn er nicht id_dsa oder id_rsa heißt
<mcnesium> für zukünftige versuche
<dadrc> jokrebel, hast du mal im EoG-Bugtracker geguckt, ob es da vielleicht was zu gibt? 
<dadrc> Ansonsten würden mir spontan gthumb und ristretto als gtk-alternativen einfallen, falls du das KDE-Programm loswerden willst
<Ilian> Hi! Nachdem ich mir nach nachträglicher Windowsinstallation offensichtlich meine Partitionstabelle zerschossen und wiederhergestellt habe will ich nun zum zweiten Mal versuchen GRUB2 mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode zu reparieren. Mir ist unklar was ich bei Punkt 6 anzugeben habe. "Devices von USB/CD einbinden"   Ich soll mein CD-Laufwerk mit der liveCD(?) einbinden? wenn ja wie mache ich das? Danke!
<dadrc> Ilian, das, was da steht. Da musst du nichts anpassen.
<xaxas> Ilian: das kommando steht doch drunter
<xaxas> ich frage mich allerdings, was das mit cd/usb zu tun hat... oO
<dadrc> Die Formulierung ist etwas unglücklich. Das sind die Devices des Live-Systems
<Ilian> Ok, ich weiß zwar nicht was beim ersten mal falsch lelaufen ist aber jetzt werde ich das System mal neu booten und wenn ich keine weiteren Fragen habe komme ich auch erstmal nicht wieder. Soweit besten dank. ;-)
<Ilian> Bin wieder da. System läuft also noch nicht. Grub ist scheinbar inst., nur bekomme ich jetzt beim booten von der HD nur ein      GRUB >   Was nun ?
<Ilian> Ich habe kaum Ideen wo ich da ansetzen könnte. Bin schon am überlegen das System von Null neu aufzusetzen. Andererseits würde ich ja auch gerne lernen wie man es repariert.
<dadrc> Ilian, hast du die chroot-Methode schon probiert?
<Ilian> Ich habe mich da versucht einzulesen. Sieht sehr kompliziert aus. Aber Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Das ist also der nächste sinnvolle Ansatz?
<dadrc> Klingt zumindest für mich so, als wäre die grub.cfg kaputt.
<jokrebel> "inst."^^
<dadrc> Und das ist die beste Methode, um sie zu reparieren. Also ja.
<Ilian> jokrebel: inst. ?!?
<Ilian> Jokrebel: inst.=installiert
<jokrebel> ,insten? Ilian
<shetlandpony> Ilian: insten heisst auf deutsch installieren
<Ilian> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass bei der grub2-reperatur ständig die Partitionen der Festplatte abhanden kommen? Sie sind schon wieder weg! :-(
<Ilian> Festplatte scheint leer
<jokrebel> Ilian: Da machst Du wohl was falsch. Welche Anleitung befolgst Du gerade? (Link)
<rumpe1> Ilian, welche Form von Reparatur genau?
<Ilian> zuletzt war es der versuch mit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode
<Ilian> Oha, langsam glaube ich bin ich einfach überarbeitet. Partitionen sind alle noch da, werden bloß mit "gksudo nautilus" nur angezeigt, wenn eingehängt (nicht immer wie ohne gksudo).
<Ilian> Ich glaube ich mach erst mal Pause und wenn ich nachher noch Kraft und Lust und überhaupt habe, dann versuche ich nochmal die chroot-Methode zu verstehen.
<rumpe1> Ilian, und vorher nicht zufällig was mit dd?
<Ilian> rumpe1: dd ? HD klonen?
<rumpe1> Ilian, ne... hat sich schon ergeben.
<Ilian> rumpe1: ergeben=erübrigt?
<rumpe1> Ilian, und für solche checks ist nautilus wohl auch an sich kein geeignetes tool. Besser fdisk, gparted, ...
<Ilian> rumpe1: danke, es ging garnicht darum mit Nautilus zu checken ob die partitionen noch da sind sondern es ist mir da nur aufgefallen. Gecheckt habe ich es erst danach. ;-)
<dreamon> Frage wenn man gnome-shell installiert, hat man dann automatisch gnome3 installiert oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?
<Ilian> Ok, ich muss jetzt mal weg von diesem Elektronischen Monster vor mir. ;-) cu l8er...
<rumpe1> Ilian, ja. Eine Wiederherstellung des bootloaders von grub im mbr mit dd könnte sowas verursachen.
<Ilian> rumpe1: Das konnte ich gestern am eigenen System miterleben. Da habe ich versucht den alten mbr wieder zurück zu kopieren.
<Ilian> rumpe1: Aber testdisk war mein Freund. 
<Ilian> rumpe1: auch wenn ich den verdacht habe, dass meine Partitionen jetzt anders aussehen  als vorher. Evt. daher das durcheinander mit GRUB2 jetzt. :-/
<itu> hm
<hawkGata> Hallo ich habe ein Problem wenn ich mich anmelden möchte bekomme ich "No valid session found" kann mir jemand helfen ?
<itu> wie kann ich in einem Skript elegant den freien HDD-platz abfragen?
<Fuchs> df -h 
<dadrc> hawkGata, Ubuntuversion, Desktopenvironment, kannst du dich auf 'nem Terminal einloggen?
<hawkGata> dadrc ja kann ich 
<Minze> schnelle frage, wenn man per Aktualisierungsverwaltung von 10.10 auf 11.04 upgraded, bleiben da bereitsinstallierte Programme und Settings ala Firefox und co erhalten?
<Minze> Im "normalfall"
<hawkGata> 11.04 / ubuntu classic dadrc 
<dadrc> Minze, Einstellungen auf jeden Fall, Programme kannst du dann, falls sie runterfliegen, einfach wieder installieren
<dadrc> hawkGata, dann bitte mal die ~/.xsession-errors in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> Geht am einfachsten mit dem Programm pastebinit
<Minze> wie siehts mit verknüpfungen und dateien?
<Minze> aus*
<dadrc> Minze, dein Home wird nicht angerührt
<Minze> ok, dann gucken wir mal :)
<itu> Fuchs: bloss ist die Ausgabe von   df   halt arg umständlich auszuwerten .... 
<Minze> gn8
<itu> seufz, also mach ich halt ein paar verrenkungen
<sdx23> itu: ist sie? tail und cut, das war's
<itu> naja
<hawkGata> dadrc paste:403072:No vallid Session error]
<dreamon> Habe gnome-shell installiert und kann mit über Tablet nicht einloggen, weil da die (Desktop)Tastatur nicht eingeblendet wird.Muß externe Tastatur anschliessen. woran könnte das liegen? Wenn ich eingeloggt bin, kann ich problemlos die Tastatur einblenden und tippen.
<dadrc> hawkGata, die komplette URL bitte, ich hab keine Ahnung, welchen Pastebin pastebinit bei dir benutzt :)
<hawkGata> dadrc http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403072/
<dadrc> hawkGata, urgs. Xorg.0.log, bitte.
<tuor> moin, ich habe lubuntu als betriebssystem und finde die audioeinstellungen nicht... (ton input)
<tuor> thx für hilfe
<hawkGata> dadrc bitte schön http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403077/
<dadrc> hawkGata, das Log ist sauber, scheint so, als würde sich dein X-Server nach dem misslungenen Login neustarten. Müssen wir mal im Log vom Mal davor gucken.
<dadrc> Xorg.1.log
<hawkGata> dadrc bitte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403082/
<dadrc> hawkGata, hast du irgendwas geändert, seit das System das letzte Mal funktionierte?
<hawkGata> dadrc ich habe xfce installiert damit ich eine gui habe 
<dadrc> hawkGata, was hattest du denn vorher drauf?
<hawkGata> ubuntu classic 
<dadrc> hawkGata, wähl mal beim Login unten die xfce-session aus
<hawkGata> die funktioniert dadrc 
<dadrc> Na immerhin. Hast du irgendwas deinstalliert?
<hawkGata> dadrc nein
<hawkGata> dadrc bin mal kurz weg system neustarten 
<dadrc> mach das
<vinzenz>  
<jokrebel> vinzenz: Mehr hast Du nicht zu sagen? Oder tippst Du weiß auf weiß?
<vinzenz> Grau auf Grau bei mir.
<vinzenz> Wollte nur sehen, ob ich wahrgenommen werde.
<vinzenz> ;-)
<langsamesubuntu> guten abend, ich hatte gehofft, dass mir hier jmd mit meiner internet verbindung helfen kann. ich habe die foren abgeklappert, finde aber keine läsung
<langsamesubuntu> ich schildere kurz das problem:
<langsamesubuntu> ich laufe auf ubuntu 10.10, auf einem acer travelmate, rechenleistung fürs surfen definitiv genug, intel abg(XXX) wlan geschichte
<langsamesubuntu> ipv6 ausgeschaltet
<langsamesubuntu> über grub sowie in firefox
<dac_> quit
<bekks> ,enter? langsamesubuntu
<shetlandpony> langsamesubuntu: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<langsamesubuntu> ok sorry, lange her dass ich mit irc was gemacht habe... naja, die sache ist, ich habe mit dsl 16000 nen schäbigen download von 100kb, unabhängig von der seite (im moment das ubuntu update auf 11.04)
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: istdennanderesosschneller
<langsamesubuntu> jokrebel: unter windows habe ich wesentlich schnellere downloads (über 1mb)
<yacoov> hallo
<yacoov> ich habe ein problem mit unity :/
<yacoov> ich will es nicht mehr
<bekks> Dann benutz es einfach nicht.
 * jokrebel rät zu Ubuntu-Classic
<bekks> Du kannst beim Login auswählen, dass Du zB Ubuntu Classic benutzen willst.
<yacoov> wie schalte ich unity aus?
<yacoov> achso
<jokrebel> yacoov: Einfach Benutzer abmelden und beim wiederanmelden Classic auswählen.
<yacoov> ok
<yacoov> vielen dank
<yacoov> ich probiere es spater aus
<langsamesubuntu> hat niemand eine idee zu meinem netzwerk problem?
<bekks> langsamesubuntu: Was sagen einschlägige Webseiten wie speedmeter, etc. zu deiner Download/Upload-Geschwindigkeit?
<langsamesubuntu> max 150 kb/s
<langsamesubuntu> wobei ich vorhin, kurz nach dem reboot auch kurz mal was in richtung über einem mb hatte
<bekks> Also liegts wohl nicht an deinem Ubuntu.
<langsamesubuntu> denke schon, wie gesagt, unter windows (stand alone, auch vorhin) habe ich solche probleme nicht. bei windows emuliert unter ubuntu hingegen auch
<bullgard4> Welche zuverlässigere Alternative zu tagtool gibt es?
<bekks> Du meinst in einer virtuellen Maschine?
<langsamesubuntu> ja, windows unter ubuntu langsam, windows alleine schnell, ubuntu ist wohl das nadelör
<bekks> langsamesubuntu: vorhin sagtest Du, dass Du auch unter Ubuntu > 1MBit/s erreicht hättest
<langsamesubuntu> aber jetzt eben nicht mehr. und das nicht nur heute, ubuntu ist bei mir prinzipiell langsamer als windows
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Welche Version? -> Was sagt "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> langsamesubuntu: Zusätzlich zu lsb_release -a hätte ichg gerne auch noch alle vier Zahlen des Ergebnisses von http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedtest
<langsamesubuntu> maverich 10.10
<bekks> langsamesubuntu: Nopaste bitte die kompletten Ausgaben, auch die von lsb_release -a
<langsamesubuntu> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.10 Release:	10.10 Codename:	maverick
<langsamesubuntu> Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-] 	 809 kbit/s 	 (101 kByte/s) Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-] 	 140 kbit/s 	 (18 kByte/s)
<bekks> Das passt super zu der Annahme, dass du DSL768 hast. BEsprich das mal mit deinem Provider :)
<langsamesubuntu> wobei das jetzt eher nicht representativ ist, da das ubuntu update gerade mit 80 zieht
<bekks> Dann ist das Ergebnis komplett wertlos.
<langsamesubuntu> nicht komplett, fakt ist, es ist zu langsam (gerade im vergleich mit meinem windows system, was auch dsl 768 widerlegt :)
<bekks> Doch, komplett wertloses Messergebnis.
<andy1978> langsamesubuntu: Hast du einen zweiten Rechner von dem du über WLAN etwas ziehen kannst? Einen Desktop Rechner?
<langsamesubuntu> das messergebnis is jetzt mal nich so wichtig, das war auch ohne update zu langsam, kannst du mir einfach glauben
<bekks> Mache ich nicht, ohne brauchbare Meßergebnisse :)
<bekks> Dazu ist mir "zu langsam" einfach "zu ungenau" :)
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: LAn oder WLAN?
<langsamesubuntu> andy1978: habe keinen anderen rechner, aber windows auf dem gleichen rechner, da gehts fix
<langsamesubuntu> wland
<langsamesubuntu> wlan, intel abg(bla) chip
<bekks> Was bedeutet "bla" an der Stelle? Welcher Chip ist es genau?
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Dann mach mal bitte eine Gegenprobe per Netzwerkkabel.
<jokrebel> bekks: Kennst Du nicht den berühmten bla-Chipsatz?
<langsamesubuntu> Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<langsamesubuntu> möchte die verbindung nicht abschmieren lassen solange das update läuft
<jokrebel> na dann - nächstes Ticket…
<langsamesubuntu> aber mein mitbewohner hängt per kabel dran (windows xp) und hat keien probleme
<bekks> Dann können wir Dir so lange auch nicht helfen.
<langsamesubuntu> irgendeine idee an was es liegen kann?
<bekks> Kein Kommentar ohne Gegenprobe mit Kabel und ohne laufende Downloads.
<ring1> bullgard4, ich würde ex falso oder easytag empfehlen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multimedia#Verwaltung
<langsamesubuntu> wasn das fürn kindergarten ^^ nehmen wir an mit dem kabel wär es schnell
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Der hat nicht den gleichen Rechner - also auch kein aussagekräftiger Vergleich möglich. Mach Deinen Download fertig. Teste die Geschwindigkeit auf _diesem_ Rechner mit anderem OS (LiveCD) _und_ auch mal _ohne_ WLAN (sprich: sammle mehr Infos um das Problem einzugrenzen) und komm dann wieder.
<bekks> Nehmen wir an, wir sehen erstmal Testergebnisse mit Kabel.
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Wir vermuten nunmal fast alle ungern ins Blaue.
<langsamesubuntu> ich kenne sie ja auf "diesem" unter windows: schnell, unter ubuntu anfangs schnell, dann langsam
<bullgard4> ring1: Ich probiers mal. -- Danke!
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Liefere bitte die geforderten Ergebnisse von Download-Tests mit Live-CD (mit und ohne WLAN) und auch von der aktuellen Installation über LAN. (wie schon mehrfach gesagt)
<langsamesubuntu> das blöde update dauert leider bei dem speed noch rund 3 stunden
<langsamesubuntu> naja, vll gehts ja danach sowieso... abwarten
<jokrebel> langsamesubuntu: Na dann bis demnächst - in 3 Stunden bin ich _sicher_ im Bett.
<nevchen> die nächste ubuntu version kommt wieder im oktober? hab ich die in der wiki übersehen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<jokrebel> nevchen: Im Topic sind Hinweise dazu
<tuete> Gibt doch sicher einen Platzhalter für den Nick im XChat, oder? Um in Befehlen nicht meinen Nick eingeben zu müssen.
<guntbert> tuete: was hat das mit ubuntu-support zu tun? Aber wann verwendest du im irc deinen nick selbst?
<Fuchs> guntbert: z.B. bei nick- oder chanserv Befehlen 
<tuete> Fuchs, guntbert: Genau.
<Fuchs> wobei man das in vielen Faellen auch sein lassen kann
<Fuchs> in den meisten Netzen zumindest, aber zu der Frage: moment
<Fuchs> %n = your nick  << das da
<Fuchs> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_user_commands  << hat eine Liste ("Special Codes") 
<Fuchs> guntbert: und wenn man alle Programmspezifischen Fragen hier nicht stellen duerfte, dann waere es sehr rasch sehr leer
<guntbert> Fuchs: ist schon recht :-) die Anzahl an -de channels ist doch eher überschaubar
<tuete2> Hm, das funzt nicht, Fuchs. Kannste mir deine Quelle posten?
<Fuchs> tuete2: tat ich :) 
<Fuchs> [22:18:10] <Fuchs> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_user_commands  << hat eine Liste ("Special Codes") 
<tuete2> Fuchs, oh, sry, thx.
<Fuchs> ansonsten meint alis, dass es auf dem Netz hier #xchat-de gibt, und auf dem GIMPNetz gibt es dann wohl noch einen. 
<tuete2> Fuchs, ich hatte sogar drauf geklickt, sehe ich gerade ...
<tuete> Fuchs, dieser Platzhalter hat nicht gefunzt, aber ich habe es viel einfacher lösen können. Danke dir.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> wie, rein fuers Log? 
<tuete> Fuchs, es ging lediglich darum beim Verbinden mit einem Server automatisch meines Modus anzupassen. Das habe ich mit "mode <nick> +x" versucht. Dann habe ich umode entdeckt.
<Fuchs> ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass Du das +x nicht fuer freenode brauchst 
<Fuchs> weil sonst muss ich Dich insofern enttaeuschen, dass das hier nicht gehen duerfte
<cybertron> nabend, ich versuch gerade samba+ldap auf zusetzen, soweit funktioniert es auch aber aus irgendwie eingrund wird mein account nur für posix also shadow angelegt nicht für samba, eine Idee wieso?
<apollo13> hast die schemas installiert?
<cybertron> apollo13: ja 
<cybertron> genauer also 
<apollo13> ja :þ
<cybertron> wenn ich mit smbldap-useradd
<cybertron> ein nutzer anlege
<cybertron> und dann mit smb...passwd änder
<cybertron> geht das nur für den unix account 
<cybertron> ich hab mich mit dem user per ssh eingeloggt da wurd ich aufgefordet mein nt pass zu setzen
<cybertron> und danach gehts,d ann kann ich auch mitttels smbldap-passwd das smb püasswort ändern vorher nicht
<cybertron> vorher bekomm ich diese Meldung: Internal error at /usr/sbin/smbldap-passwd line 136, <DATA> line 466.
<apollo13> klingt so als hättest du die normale samba password db in verwendung
<apollo13> na dann guck nach was dort ist
<cybertron> nee in der smb.conf is mein ldap angegben
<cybertron> apollo13: keine Idee sonst?
<apollo13> <apollo13> na dann guck nach was dort ist
<cybertron> wie soll ich das nachschauen? 
<cybertron> also wo
<apollo13> /usr/sbin/smbldap-passwd dort würde ich raten
<cybertron> das is ja nur ein script 
<cybertron> aber da is auch was ich nich versteh 
<cybertron> im script fragt er ab smb & unix 
<cybertron> dann mach blah
<cybertron> wenn nur unix mach bla else fehler 
<cybertron> wenn ich keine parameter angabe mache geh ich von aus macht er beides 
<cybertron> tut er aber nicht 
<Liquidddd> ,enter? cybertron 
<shetlandpony> cybertron: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<cybertron> er setzt dann nur das unix pass
<cybertron> ok sorry
<Minze> ist compiz grid das einzig mögliche tool zum anordnen von verschienden fenstern?
<Fuchs> nein
<Minze> außer das manuelle, versteht sich :)
<Minze> hätte gerne eine automatische anordnungsmöglichkeit ala unity, oder win7
<Fuchs> kwin kanns 
<Minze> klar klappts mit grid, aber ist an sich ja semiautomatisch^^
<Fuchs> je nach dem wie Du automatisch definierst kann es jeder tiling wm 
<Minze> wie definiere ich automatisch, naja nach gewissen vorgaben halt, berüht fenster X, bildschirmrand a, wirds auf seite a halbiert.. etc.
<Minze> im grunde wie es bei unity oder win7 der fall ist
<Minze> nur halt unter 10.04, mit gnome
<ppq> bei mir war das unter kde auch das standardverhalten
<Fuchs> Minze: kwin kann es
<Minze> leider ist kde nicht so meins :)
<Minze> kwin unter gnome, keine kompatibilitätsprobleme?
<Minze> habs noch nie ausprobiert, daher die frage^^
<ppq> gehen tut das im prinzip
<Minze> aber tun sollt mans eher nicht, richtig
<ppq> och, wieso nicht :)
<Minze> nicht das dann was futsch geht, läuft doch seit monaten so schön^^
<ppq> 'kwin --replace' einfach mal testen
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich wuerde kwin --replace & disown nehmen
<Minze> inwiefern würde sich das auf gnome auswirken?
<Minze> und ndiswrapper
<Fuchs> in der Theorie: nicht
<Minze> falls überhaupt.
<Fuchs> auf ersteres
<Fuchs> auf zweiteres gar nicht
<Fuchs> sonst ist irgend etwas anderes sehr schief gelaufen
<Minze> naja ndiswrapper ist mit dem fritz-stick immer noch so ne sache^^
<Fuchs> die hoffentlich nichts mit der Fensterverwaltung zu tun hat
<Minze> bei jedem dritten start klappts nicht, oder jeden vierten
<Fuchs> sonst ist da etwas sehr komisch
<Minze> ne, glaub ich auch nicht :)
<Minze> na dann mal sehen^^
<Minze> ganze 204mb solls beanspruchen, ne dann bleib ich lieber bei grid :)
<Minze> gäbe es eigentlich dann noch ein wesentlichen unterschied zwischen apt-get install kubuntu-desktop und apt-get install kwin-window-manager
<Minze> ok, gibt es :)
<sdx23> ,metapaket? Minze, das erklärt's etwas:
<shetlandpony> Minze, das erklaert's etwas, Metapaket ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapaket
<Minze> hey funktioniert ja garnicht mal so schlecht kwin im zusammenspiel mit gnome
<Minze> kleine frage wie genau wechsele ich zwischen den einzelnen?
<Minze> wm's*
<Minze> und die latency gefällt mir nicht so ganz, beim öffnen von menüs
<Fuchs> Minze: das ist ein konfigurierbarer Effekt, 
<Fuchs> zum Wechseln:   metacity --replace & disown,   resp. halt  kwin --replace & disown 
<Minze> dacht ich mir, die frage ist wo ich die option finde
<Fuchs> kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<Minze> so da bin ich wieder, kwin farbtechnisch ein bisschen runterdrehen in die dunkleren bereiche
<Minze> im dunkel kriegt man vom grellen schein, ja augenschmerzen^^
<Minze> hat sich glaub ich erledigt :)
<Minze> schätze das kriegt man nur mit zusätzlichen skins hin?
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-02
<hawkGata> hallo wer kann mir helfen ich habe 11.04 mein gerät startet bootet cd dvd , erkennt aber kein medium wenn ich brennen will
<bullgard4> hawkGata: Welches Programm hast Du verwendet zum Brennen? Welche Fehlermeldung gibt es aus?
<hawkGata> bullgard4 nautilus burner es gibt keine fehlermeldung du hörst kurz das laufwerk und dann ist es ruhig
<hawkGata> bullgard4 wenn ich eine gebrannte cd dvd einlege erkennt er das sofort ?
<hawkGata> bullgard4 ich arbeite mit thinkpad T410
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit "er"?
<hawkGata> bullgard4 mit er meinte ich mein notebook
<bullgard4> hawkGata: Mein thinkpad erkennt sofort, wenn ich eine gebrannte CD einlege und öffnet Nautilus mit dem Ort der CD.
<hawkGata> bullgard4 meiner nicht mehr , ich denke aber es liegt an ubuntu 11.04 weil ich jede cd booten kann hast du einen tipp ?
<bullgard4> hawkGata: Zu Deiner erstn Frage: Ich habe früher nur kurz einmal  dem nautilus-Burner gearbeitet und weiß nicht genau, welches Programm der heutzutage aufruft. Du könntest nachgucken, ob ~/.xsession-errors Fehermeldungen erzeugt.
<bullgard4> hawkGata: Wenn Dein Rechner von jeder eingelegten CD booten kann. aber das Brennen nicht funktioniert, dann ist wahrscheinlich Dein Brennprogramm nicht richtig konfiguriert. --  1. Bitte analysiere ~/.xsession-errors, 2. Versuche, mittels Brasero zu brennen. //wiki.ubuntuusers.de/brasero
<bullgard4> hawkGata: Wenn Dein Rechner von jeder eingelegten CD booten kann. aber das Brennen nicht funktioniert, dann ist wahrscheinlich Dein Brennprogramm nicht richtig konfiguriert. --  1. Bitte analysiere ~/.xsession-errors, 2. Versuche, mittels Brasero zu brennen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/brasero
<ryck> Warum haben manche User einen grünen Punkt vor ihrem Namen in der Userliste? Benutze XChat noch nicht lange. Keine Ubuntu-Frage, ich weiß, vielleicht weiß trotzdem jemand die Antwort?
<hawkGata> bullgard4 mache ich 
<ryck> (Bzw. überhaupt einen Punkt vor ihren Namen.)
<ryck> Hat sicher etwas mit dem Status zu tun, aber was bedeutet kein Punkt?
<bullgard4> ryck (ich b enutze XChat nicht.) Der Punkt kann verschiedene Farben haben und gibt den "Benutzerstatus" des betreffenden Teilnehmers an.
<ryck> bullgard4, danke, auch 'ne Ideen, was keiner zu bedeuten hat?
<bullgard4> ryck:  Ich kann nur raten: "Normaler Benutzer."
<ryck> ChanServ, status
<ryck> Ah, shit.
<ryck> Wie entlockt man dem Bot denn was?
<bullgard4> ryck: Du meinst dem Bot hier in diesem kanal?
<ryck> Ja.
<bullgard4> ryck: Am Anfang der Zeile eingeben ein Komma, dann ein Stichwort, das der Bot versteht und dann mit Fragezeichen und Enter abschließen, glaube ich.
<ryck> ,status?
<shetlandpony> Sorry ryck, ich weiss nichts ueber status, ich assoziiere aber netstat, smartctl und Ubuntero damit
<bullgard4> Klappt ja.
<bullgard4> Nur leider kennt er das Stichwort "status" nicht.
<ryck> Ja, dachte nur ChanServ wäre der Bot. Was macht ChanServ dann?
<bullgard4> ryck: Geh mal in den Kanal #freenode und stelle die Frage dort. Dort wird man Dir diese Frage korrekt beantworten.
<ryck> Ok, thx, mache ich später. Muss off.
<ryck> Ciao.
<bullgard4> cul
<dreamon> Welchen Login Screen (gdm,kdm ..) brauch ich damit ich mit tablet pc einloggen kann? brauche eine Bildschirmtastatur die sich einblenden läßt.
<jokrebel> hi
<salamanda> hi @ all
<salamanda> wo kann ich weitere filter abbonieren bei adblock ? bei einstellungen kann ich nichts auswählen unter windows konnte man dort auswählen
<bekks> Kann man auch unter Ubuntu in den Einstellungen des Plugins.
<salamanda> ja wenn ich auf einstellungen gehe kann ich nur einzeln filter hinzufügen
<bekks> Du kannst dort auch Abos verwalten.
<salamanda> wenn du mir das genauer erklären könntest währe ich dir sehr dankbar weil unter windows konnte man oben ein reiteranklicken und dann auf filterabbonents auswählen und dann kam ein fenster wo man einige listen auswählen konnte
<salamanda> jetzt ist da nähmlich nix
<hdp> Welche Plugin Version?
<salamanda> 1.3.10
<salamanda> ist doch die neuste ?
<salamanda> laut homepage schon :)
<bekks> Options -> Dann im Menü: Filter -> Add Fileter subscription.
<bekks> Getestet mit 1.3.10
<apollo13> salamanda: so als kleiner tipp am rande, wenns nicht so geht wie im windows einfach die buttons lesen und nach der reihe durchgucken, irgendwo ist es im normalfall
<salamanda> bekks:  ich kann kein filter anklicken weil da kein menü ist
<salamanda> ich mach mal screenshot
<salamanda> wenn ich wüsste wie man ein screenshot bei ubuntu machen kann -.-
<salamanda> strg-druck ?
<apollo13> einfach nur druck
<seven_> moin, steck hier total fest. spiele mich seit gestern mit snmptt. leider bekomme ich nur traps die ich local absende nicht jedoch von anderen Geräten.?
<salamanda> okay
<salamanda> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/bildschirmfotoih.png/
<salamanda> und unter windows gabs da reiter links oben wo auch filter abbonoments waren
<bekks> salamanda: Mach diesen Dialog mal zu und schick uns dann noch einen Screenschott bitte.
<salamanda> auf dem foto ist doch das fenster mit den einstellungen zu sehen
<bekks> Ich möchte zusätzlich das Fenster darunter sehen...
<salamanda> add-ons-manager ?
<bekks> Ja.
<salamanda> okay
<salamanda> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/bildschirmfoto2c.png/
<bekks> Kann es sein, dass Du das Plugin über die Paketverwaötung installiert hast?
<salamanda> hmm glaub ja
<salamanda> gute frage :D
<bekks> Glauben ist so eine Sache - schau halt mal nach.
<apollo13> start die preferences nicht über addons sondern normal…
<salamanda> wie bitte ? 
<salamanda> und für laien bitte
<apollo13> <apollo13> start die preferences nicht über addons sondern normal…
<apollo13> mehr als deutsch schreiben kann ich auch nicht -_-
<apollo13> http://i.imgur.com/pYbtb.png
<bekks> Normales Menü im Browser: Tools -> Adblock Plus PReferences.
<apollo13> so muss das fenster aussehen…
<apollo13> und so schaut es btw auch aus wenn man es aus addons startet
<bekks> Zumindest, wenn man das Addon selbst installiert, und nicht über die Paketverwaltung.
<salamanda> könnte es an den beiden anderen addons liegen die schon installiert waren ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Rebooted er jetzt?
<apollo13> lool
<salamanda> so hab die beiden anderen addons deaktiviert
<apollo13> soll was bringen?
<salamanda> und jetzt sehe ich die reiter
<salamanda> :)
<apollo13> was waren die anderen addons?
<apollo13> btw dort sind nirgendwo reiter, nur menu items
<salamanda> hab screenshot davon gemacht apollo13 
<salamanda> weiter oben mein zweiter link
<cybertron> moin, kann mir jemand erklären wie ich über einen externen client auf ldap zugreifen kann? Ich kann mich irgendwie extern nur anonym anmelden
<apollo13> salamanda: du bist mir einer
<apollo13> die global menu integration sorgt dafür dass die menüs ganz oben am bildschirm sind
<bekks> m(
<apollo13> da sind sie aber dennoch, nur nicht direkt im fenster halt
<bekks> Damit ist das Ticket mit CLOSED INVALID geschlossen, oder? :)
<salamanda> okay aber wenn ich die maus direkt darüber hatte hat er mir nix angezeigt
<apollo13> salamanda: ganz oben am bildschirmrand, nicht über dem adblock fesnter
<salamanda> moment mal schauen
<apollo13> dort wo im 2. screenshot "add-ons-managaer-mozilla firefox" steht
<bekks> "ganu oben am bildschirmrand" :)
<apollo13> wenn nicht ist dort irgendwas kaputt
<apollo13> komisch, dass man dort die menubar vom ff nicht sieht, wird das erst beim hover angezeigt? (/me hat kein unity)
<salamanda> okay
<salamanda> -.-
<apollo13> :)
<salamanda> hättet ihr mir gleich sagen können :D
<apollo13> wie gesagt ich verwend das nicht
<apollo13> bzw hab nichtmal ubuntu^^
<salamanda> o0
<salamanda> aber linix ?
<apollo13> nö, nur linux :þ
<salamanda> keine detrubtion oder wie sich das nennt ?
<salamanda> destrubtion
<apollo13> oO
<apollo13> guck mal nach wie man distribution schreibt ;)
<salamanda> lol
<salamanda> war nah dran
<salamanda> :P
<jokrebel> .oO( nun wirds aber langsam OT )
<salamanda> gibts auch ein offtopic channel ?
<salamanda> steht im topic seh ich grad -.-
<salamanda> okay jokrebel letzte frage nur an apollo13  weil er nicht im OT ist ist das dann sowas wie DOS ?
<bekks> ??
<matzinger> hallo, war gestern bereits hier wegen einem netzwerkproblem. und zwar geht es um die downloadgeschwindigkeit unter ubuntu. problem: unter ubuntu (wlan, intel 3945ABG chip) ist der downstream sehr langsam (rund 120kb trotz 16000er leitung). ubuntu (per kabel) läuft sehr schnell, es kommen rund 13000 kbit/s an. unter windows habe ich auch über wlan die hohe geschwindigkeit
<matzinger> bekks: ich hieß gestern langsamesubuntu
<bekks> Hast Du gestern schon gefragten Daten denn nun gesammelt?
<matzinger> ja
<matzinger> wie eben geschrieben
<matzinger> ubuntu: per kabel: 13620 kbit/s down 936 kbit/s up. per wlan 1602 kbit/s down und 893 kbit/s up. unter windows mit kabel sowie mit wlan so schnell wie ubuntu mit kabel
<bekks> Sind die DNS Einstellungen unter Ubuntu identisch mit denen unter Windows? Ist IPv6 auch im Firefox deaktiviert?
<apollo13> was auch immer letzteres bei ner einmal rennenden tcp connectin ändern soll
<bekks> Und zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig -a
<bekks> apollo13: Das ist richtig, ja :)
<matzinger> bekommen beide per dhcp vom router zugewiesen, ipv6 is deaktiviert
<jokrebel> also WLAN-Problem
<matzinger> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403107/
<apollo13> und mal nen ip route show und im kern.log/syslog nachgucken ob der intel treiber errors schmeißt
<matzinger> jetzt bin ich raus. bin nicht firm mit den befehlen, was soll ich in die shell einhacken?
<matzinger> ah ok
<matzinger> paste:403112:ip route show
<matzinger> bzw http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403112/ mit kern.log/syslog weiß ich nichts anzufangen
<apollo13> die dateien /var/log/kern.log bzw syslog durchlesen und nach problemen gucken
<matzinger> die sind beide mies groß, kann ich da was per grep suchen?
<apollo13> nicht wirklich sinnvoll, du kannst mal nach dem treibernamen greppen
<matzinger> vll hilft das aus der syslog, kern.log kommt gleich. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403117/
<matzinger> in beiden steht häufig was von wirelesss, mit verschiedenen irqs, macht das ärger?
<matzinger> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403122/
<apollo13> kA, kommt drauf an was dort genau steht, google halt mal danach
<apollo13> dort ist nix kaputtes zu erkennen, rennts wenn du die verschlüsselung abdrehst?
<matzinger> ist keine fehlermeldung, nur mehrmals Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<apollo13> naja dann schau dort mal auf die zeiten ;)
<matzinger> das probier ich mal
<apollo13> vlt sind das verschiedene tage
<bekks> matzinger: Kontrollier bitte mal die MTU unter Windows und unter Linux (dort ist sie 1500).
<matzinger> alles von heute, hab aber mehrmals neu hochgefahren
<matzinger> mtu unter windows müsste standard sein, habe nichts geändert
<apollo13> immer diese "müsste"
<matzinger> ja, ich müsste jetzt halt wieder neu hochfahren, das dauert bei meinem windows system gleich mal 10 minuten
<apollo13> lol
<matzinger> deshalb :)
<matzinger> wisst nicht zufällig ob bzw wo das in windows gespeichert ist, sonst könnt ich in die datei auf der partition nachschauen
<bekks> matzinger: Tja, das können wir nun nicht ändern :)
<bekks> Und nein, das hängt von diversen Faktoren in der Registry ab.
<matzinger> shit. irgendne idee warum ich manchmal (selten) unter ubuntu per wlan sozusagen für die dauer einer speedmessung wieder schnell dabei bin?
<hdp> Womit führst du die Messung eigentlich durch?
<matzinger> www.wieistmeineip.de
<matzinger> firefox
<hdp> http://speedtest.qsc.de/ da eine geeignete Datei laden.
<matzinger> ziehe die 10mb datei mit 120-130 kb/s
<bekks> Also brauchen wir jetzt wieder die Windows-Vergleichsdaten...
<matzinger> geht auch erstmal ubuntu mit kabel...? wie gesagt, sonst dauert das sehr lange
<bekks> Du musst sowieso Windows starten, um die Frage nach der MTU zu beantworten.
<hdp> Andere Programme als Firefox hast du sicherlich schon geprüft, oder?
<matzinger> weil abgesehen vom windows system, ist das ja auch schon bekackt, dass ubuntu mit kabel so krass schneller ist als wlan
<bekks> WLAN liefert nun mal kein Gigabit - und wenn Du mit 1MBit/s verbunden bist per WLAN ist alles andere nun mal garantiert schneller.
<matzinger> aber schneller als meine piss 120kb müssts ja sein...
<apollo13> "müsste"
<matzinger> hdp: ja, mit chromium das gleiche problem
<apollo13> schau mal wie viel Mb/s iwconfig anzeigt
<bekks> matzinger: Nein. 8*120kBit/s sind 960kBit/s was sehr nahe am theoretischen Maximum von 1MBit/s wären.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( die fäkalsprache zur beschreibung lassen wir in zukunft bitte weg, ok? ;-) )
<bekks> Daher nützen uns "müsste/sollte" genau gar nichts.
<matzinger> apollo13: zeigt 54 mb/s. glaubt ihr an ein treiber problem? dass die wlan geschichte unter ubuntu nicht rund läuft
<apollo13> matzinger: 54 ist verdammt wenig
<apollo13> was fürn wlan isn das :)
<bekks> apollo13: Wieso das? Das ist Standard bei WLAN. :)
<apollo13> hmm ich hab hier 144Mb/s
<bekks> Hat nicht jeder ein 802.11n :)
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> ich dachte das wäre inzwischen standard auf telekom issued routern
<bekks> Und eine IWL3945abg kann nun mal kein n. :D
<matzinger> 802.11 abg by alice...
<apollo13> matzinger: was sagt lin quality und signal level
<bekks> Was sagt die MTU?
<bekks> Das müssten wir nun wissen, wie das unter Windows aussieht. :)
<apollo13> und was sagt alles mit invalid dort, paste das mal und dann guck im windows
<matzinger> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403132/
<matzinger> ich werds wohl machen... aber wozu brauchen wir eig den vergleich mit windows? braucht wlan ne andere mtu als lan? weil das eine läuft ja unter ubuntu astrein
<jokrebel> apollo13: Mag sein dass das inzwischen Standard ist, aber woher willst Du wissen ob das nicht vielleicht ein Uralt-WLAN-Router ist?
<apollo13> Invalid misc:45640 oO und die link quality ist auch naja
<apollo13> jokrebel: gute frage, weil mir die alle nach nem jahr kaputt werden und ausgetauscht werden müssen?
<bekks> matzinger: Du hättest schon lange Windows gestartet haben können, statt darüber zu diskutieren, es nicht  tun zu wollen.
<matzinger> bis später... ^^, noch was außer mtu? wenn ich dabei bin...
<bekks> Verbinungsgeschwindigkeit zB. 
<matzinger> ich komm mal unter windows hier rien
<bekks> Und die genauen Daten der Speedtests unter Windows mit und ohne Kabel - wie gestern schon gefordert.
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ich kenn genug die noch nen Sinus-Router am laufen haben (Telekom-Router heißen glaub seit ca. 10 Jahren Speedport) … aber das ist nun doch zu OT.
<apollo13> indeed, aber signal level von -70 ist so oder so schlecht oder?
<bekks> ACK.
<apollo13> bekks: jetzt geht im windows scheinbar auch nix mehr
<bekks> Scheint so :)
<matzinger> soo, da bin ich endlich...
<matzinger> also, jetzt unter windows: mtu 1300, down per wlan zwischen 3000 und 11000 alles dabei, per kabel alles zwischen 4000 und 12000 (jeweils 5 mal gemessen)
<matzinger> up beide um 500
<bekks> MTU 1300 ist definitiv kein Standard unter Windows.
<apollo13> na dann stell das wlan mal auf 1300 um
<bekks> Setz unter Linux die MTU mal auf 1472 herunter, und teste es dann nochmal.
<matzinger> ok, fahre mal eben wieder hoch
<apollo13> bekks: wie kommst du auf 1472?
<apollo13> ist das irgendne "magic" number oder einfach nur erfarhung mit solchen geräten
<apollo13> ah wait header size ist 28 für ip/icmp?
<bekks> 8 für ICMP, 20 für IPv4 = 28. 1500 - 28 ;)
<apollo13> und das 1500 maximum kommt woher?
<bekks> Ethernet.
<matzinger1> hat eben noch jmd was gesagt als ich raus bin?
<bekks> Ja. :)
<apollo13> oO ich hab 9000 anzubieten, matzinger1 nichts wichtiges
<bekks> Denn matzinger ist immer noch hier, und wir wissen nicht, ab wann du nichts mehr gelesen hast.
<matzinger1> vor 252 sec
 * apollo13 hat hier keine zeiten angezeigt
 * bekks rechnet das jetzt nicht nach.
<apollo13> aber nach <matzinger> ok, fahre mal eben wieder hoch war nix mehr wichtig
<matzinger1> ... bin raus nachdem apollo meinte ich soll af 1472 umstellen (richtige zahl)?
<matzinger1> genau, das war das letzte
<apollo13> ja wenns nicht besser wird geh noch niedriger…
<bekks> matzinger1: Ich meinte das mit den 1472.
<bekks> Und ja, teste das mal mit 1472 :)
<matzinger1> ok, sry =)
<matzinger1> ich reconnecte mal eben
<apollo13> bekks: würde zum testen nicht einfach reichen die mtus mit ping durchzuspielen?!
<bekks> Ja, reicht auch.
<bekks> Wobei ping ja nichts über den Datendurchsatz sagt,.
<apollo13> klar, aber dann sieh ich zumindest ob er fragmentieren muss bevor ich 5 mal reconnecte
<matzinger1> is das ne sache die man ausprobieren muss oder gibts da ne regel?
<matzinger1> hatte jetzt im ersten test mit 1472 8000kbit/s, aber das hatte ich ja auch vorher als ausreißer, teste gerade nochmal
<matzinger1> ja schade, jetzt wieder 1300 kbit/s
<apollo13> schau mal ob in den logfiles microcode errors stehen
<FlashGordon> hallo. ich habe meine fstab mit einer option 'versaut' welche / nur noch lesend einbindet. kann ich das reparieren ohne ein livesystem zu verwenden. das problem ist ja nun das ich per nano im konsolenmodus die fstab nicht mehr ändern kann. 
<matzinger1> in syslog und kern.log? ich hab davon ja null plan
<apollo13> bzw versuchs mal mit 1300 zuerst nich
<matzinger1> zuerst nich? ^^
<apollo13> noch*
<matzinger1> aso
<apollo13> FlashGordon: mit grub in die busybox booten, dann rw mounten, weiterbooten und dann fstab fixen
<apollo13> wenn dir das nix hilft -> livecd
<FlashGordon> apollo13: danke... werds mal versuchen
<matzinger1> mit 1300 lande ich bei 2500 kbit/s
<bekks> matzinger1: Die ping-Ergebnisse mit den verschiedenen MTUs bitte :)
<apollo13> hast du überprüft ob die mtu auch wirklich mit 1300 gesetzt ist? nicht dass du wieder nur ausreißer hast
<apollo13> bekks: dafür sollte er zuerst aber wieder auf 1500 hochstellen oder?
<bekks> 1300, 1472, 1492, und 1500 bitte :)
<matzinger1> is laut ifconfig auf 1300
<matzinger1> ping google?
<bekks> Setz es 1500, und dann mit ping auf deinen Router.
<matzinger1> k
<bekks> Dein Router macht nach draußen sowieso nur 1492.
<bekks> (Maximum).
<matzinger1> ping mit 1500 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403137/
<bekks> man ping lesen bevor Du weitermachst ;)
<apollo13> und immer das command dazupasten. damit wir sehen ob du wohl richtig machst
<bekks> Und nimm zum Vergleich mal ruhig das ping google.com dazu.
<bekks> Jeweils mit der zu testenden MTU-Größe.
<FlashGordon> apollo13: und wie boote ich in die busybox? finde dazu keine infos auf uu.de. 
<apollo13> naja muss ja nicht busybox sein, nimm /bin/sh oder so
<apollo13> dann mounten und fstab umschreiben…
<FlashGordon> aso... okay. danke nochmal.
<matzinger1> =) hier nochmal: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403142/
<apollo13> noch immer falsch
<matzinger1> was fehlt?
<apollo13> du sollst die package size von ping ändern
<bekks> ping -s ...
<bekks> 1002 141105 <+bekks> man ping lesen bevor Du weitermachst ;)
<matzinger1> konnte damit nix anfangen, ping lesen
<bekks> "man ping" ...
<bekks> Nicht nur das lesen, was Du möchtest ;)
<matzinger1> dachte man(!) ping lesen
<matzinger1> welche größe darfs denn sein
<apollo13> …
<bekks> Habe ich dir bereits geschrieben.
<matzinger1> hab ich schon wieder was übelresen?
<bekks> Ja, hast du.
<matzinger1> ja das geht hier so schnell... das programm spinnt und schiebt alles extrem nach oben
<bekks> Dann scroll hoch... :)
<matzinger1> mit der mtu größe pingen?
<matzinger1> also 1500-8?
<matzinger1> für header
<bekks> Mit den dir genannten MTU-Größen.
<bekks> Das waren vier verschiedene.
<matzinger1> mags nur nicht versauen, für den mtu wert von 1500 ping ich mit 1492
<bekks> Quatsch.
<bekks> für 1500 nimmst Du 1500.
<matzinger1> im man steht dass der header 8 groß is, das wären dann 1500
<matzinger1> deshalb meinte ich
<bekks> Nicht meinen, einfach machen.
<bekks> MTU size für ifconfig unverändert lassen, und dann mit ping mit den vier verschiedenen MTU-Größen pingen.
<itywhich> wenn ich im internet surfe, die meldung kommt es fehlen plugins um die site vollständig zu zeigen, aber die nötigen plugins nicht gefunden werden. was ist zu tun?
<bekks> itywhich: Das kommt auf die Plugins an.
<itywhich> http://www.zeitakademie.de/dvd/philosophie?play=1#video hier kann ich das video nicht anschauen
<bekks> Mit welcher Meldung genau...? Welches Plugin wird da vermisst bvei Dir?
<itywhich> es sind zusätzliche plugins nötig, um alle medien auf dieser webseite anzuzeigen
<bekks> Und welche?
<itywhich> keine ahnung
<apollo13> na dann können wir dir nicht helfen
<matzinger1> jetzt aber: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403147/
<itywhich> wo sehe ich welche plugins benötigt werden?
<apollo13> im schlimmsten fall im sourcecode, sonst beim klick auf plugins installieren/suchen^^
<itywhich> jo, da findet er aber nix
<itywhich> im sourcecode kenne ich mich nicht aus
<matzinger1> hilft das schon oder jetzt alle mtus durchgehen?
<joschi> itywhich: das video benötigt flash
<joschi> ,flash?
<shetlandpony> Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<itywhich> danke
<itywhich> dachte den hätte ich schon
<apollo13> matzinger1: schaut imo so weit in ordnung aus
<bekks> Mit 1300 schon truncated? 
<apollo13> bekks: hab ich hier auch
<apollo13> und zwar von fx-in-f106.1e100.net
<matzinger1> also soll ich weiter mit 1500 fahren?
<apollo13> bekks: hmm mich würde wundern wenn das bei dir nicht truncated
<matzinger1> gibts noch andere typische parameter die den downspeed vermiesen?
<matzinger1> naja, ich pacsk mal
<matzinger1> danke für die hilfe
<FlashGordon> ich nochmal mit folgendem (teilweise bearbeitet problem): ich habe meine fstab mit einer option 'versaut' welche / nur noch lesend einbindet. kann ich das reparieren ohne ein livesystem zu verwenden. das problem ist ja nun das ich per nano im konsolenmodus die fstab nicht mehr ändern kann. antwort war: busybox bzw. /bin/sh booten. hab jetzt ne runde mich über die grub-konsole informiert und komm zu den schluss das es mit dieser anleitung
<FlashGordon>  doch auch funktionieren würde http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell#Starten-mit-Hilfe-der-Kommandozeile oder nicht? wenn nein: wie genau boote ich in eine konsole ohne / einzubinden?
<apollo13> was spricht dagegen dass / eingebunden ist?
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: man mount lesen, und die option remount finden ;-)
<FlashGordon> in / liegt die fstab die bearbeitet werden soll und das dateisystem ist auf 'nur lesen' eingebunden (durch ein 'ro' in der fstab)
<FlashGordon> remount nützt doch nichts wenn in der fstab steht das / 'nur lesend' eingebunden wird
<FlashGordon> oder?
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: *hint*: kommandozeileoptionen beim aufruf von 'mount' überstimmten die fstab.
<FlashGordon> außerdem kann ich doch kein aktives dateisystem ein und aushängen... is ja die rootplatte
<FlashGordon> aso... und das kann ich denn in grub eingeben?
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: hat auch keiner was von aus-und-wieder-einhängen gesagt. ich sagte was spezifisch von der option 'remount'
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: nicht aus grub, aber z.b. aus der busybox.
<FlashGordon> wie komm ich in die busybox?
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: na vorhin sagtest du doch, dass du mit nano nicht speichern kannst.
<FlashGordon> richtig
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: und da wo nano ist, ist auch ein mount.
<FlashGordon> weil ro
<FlashGordon> also funktioniert im laufenden betrieb 'mount -o remount,rw /sdaX /'?
<LetoThe2nd> FlashGordon: gesetzt den fall, deine /Dev und pfadangabe stimmen - sollte es das, ja.
<FlashGordon> vielen dank für die hilfe... ich werds probieren
<Gaertner> ich habe mal eine frage zu ubuntu on
<jokrebel> ,frag? Gaertner
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Gaertner> ich habe mal eine test mp3 datei hochgeladen und kann die aufen andren rechner nicht sehen
<grossing> Gaertner, was hast du genau von wo nach wo und mit was genau hochgeladen? Hier sieht keiner welche Programme usw. du einsetzt
<Speefak> wie sehe ich ob bei meiner intel karte vaapi aktiv ist ?
<Speefak> bzw reicht ins instelliten der libva bzw der libva-driver-i965 aus oder muss ich den treiber komplett neu bauen um vaapi bei miner intel 4500HD zu erreichen ?
<Gaertner> mit kein programm nur per drag Drop
<Gaertner> per ubuntu ordner
<frank> meine notebook Tastatur ist defekt. Irgendeine Taste spinnt. wie kann ich die codes auslesen, am besten mit der Bash. tippe auf externer Tastatur
<Fuchs> xev? 
<Fuchs> (das war an frank) 
<frank> Fuchs, Danke. Dachte da liefe der puffer voll.. leider sind bestimmte bereicht Tod. Muß wohl jemand was reingeschüttet haben. 
<Fuchs> frank: je nach Modell ist die durchaus austauschbar
<Fuchs> so, dann auch hier ein Hallo :) 
<wenexx> hallo
<frank> Mich wundert wenn ich z.B. "q" drücke gibt er "qs" aus. Muss wohl echt tauschen
<Fuchs> frank: wenn xev meint, dass beide gedrueckt worden sind: ja
<Fuchs> frank: oder mal die Tasten sorgfaeltig rausnehmen und putzen
<Fuchs> hoffen, dass es nicht bis auf die Platine runter ist. 
<Fuchs> wenexx: zu Grub: Hast Du schon versucht, grub von einer CD her zu retten? 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? wenexx da findest Du Informationen dazu
<shetlandpony> wenexx da findest Du Informationen dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<grossing> Gaertner, du bist sicher daß du auf einen anderen Rechner kopiert hast?
<frank> Wie putzt man tastatur.. kann man ja nicht zerlegen? platine ist sauber
<wenexx> ok: ein Wubi: Oneiric Update gestern hat Grub 1.99 beschädigt. Jetzt kommt so eine Kommandozeile Bash und ich soll den Kernel laden. Ich dachte ich weiß die Nummer, aber immer "file not found" 
<Gaertner> also ich habe mal ebend online guckt da sehe ich die datei
<Fuchs> frank: je nach Tastatur kann man die zerlegen, doch
<Gaertner> und auf windows nicht
<grossing> Gaertner, was ist da im Einsatz? Samba? Was läuft auf Rechner 1, was auf Rechner 2? Mit *was* guckst du?
<Fuchs> wenexx: ah, Wubi. Das ist hier nicht so gerne gesehen. Wenn Du englisch kannst, versuche mal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu
<Speefak> frank, aus bauen ins ne wasser mit bischen alk lösung kurz einweichen und dann aufm tuch auf die heizug legen
<wenexx> ich habe leider keine cd, allerdings lade ich gerade das image herunter. Wenns mein Notebook wäre, hätt ich sowieso gleich gscheit installiert
<wenexx> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda2 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro grub> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic grub> boot
<Speefak> NB tastatur zerlgen is aber meist großes gefummel
<wenexx> so versuch ichs aber ich bin mir schon nicht mehr sicher, wie die kernel nummer war...
<Gaertner> samba habe ich installiert
<Speefak> dann lieber erstma einweichen udn abspülen
<frank> Speefak, Schmal getestet?
<Gaertner> auf windows habe ich den ubuntu client installiert
<Fuchs> wenexx: unter http://packages.ubuntu.com/  kannst Du fuer Deine Version von Ubuntu nachschauen, was aktuell war
<Speefak> frank, jepp bei 2 nb,s und eine normal kb
<grossing> Gaertner, mit welchem Programm siehst du die Datei und mit welchem nicht?
<Speefak> achte aber daraf das alles RICHTIG trocken ist bevor es wieder einbaust
<frank> Speefak, Welchen ALk nimmst du.. Spiritus?
<Speefak> statt alk aknsta uch bischen spüli nehmen aber wirklich nur ganz ganz wenig
<Speefak> kirschwasser von vattern ist 80%tigert schnapps *fg
<Fuchs> wenexx: wenn das nicht hilft: die root.disk Datei kannst Du von einem Livesystem heraus einbinden
<Speefak> spiritus sollte ggf auch gehn
<Gaertner> win Exploer nicht und in Ubuntu One ordner und in Internet sehe ich die datei
<Fuchs> wenexx: da drin hast Du dann Zugriff auf die Dateien, also da kannst Du sowohl Konfigurationsdateien edtieren wie auch schauen wie der Kernel heisst
<Speefak> hal irgentwas was keine rückstände hinterlässt
<Speefak> Fuchs, /me ist nu hier angekommen 
<Speefak> nur iwie ist die vaapi frage untergegangen
<Speefak> also wie sehe ich vaapi läuft
<Fuchs> Speefak: mplayer sollte es in einer Konsole ausgeben, imo 
<Speefak> seit 2 tagen laufen die HD vides auf meine t500 nicht mehr flüssig unter xbmc, im vlc komischer weise schon
<Speefak> voher liefen die auch unter xbmc flüssig , ich habe ein bischen an div einstellungen etwas geändert ( bios ) und bekomme das ruckeln unter xbmc nicht mehr weg
<Gaertner> explorer
<wenexx> danke mal
<Speefak> Fuchs, muss ich den kompletten intel treiber neu bauen oder reicht das installiern von einigen lib wie bei vdpau ?
<Fuchs> Speefak: vdpau waere eher fuer nvidia 
<Fuchs> Speefak: was ist da fuer eine GPU drin? 
<Speefak> ich weis das läuft ja super auf mein zotac board und dem desktop rechner
<Speefak> intel gma 4500 HD
<Fuchs> Speefak: es geht mir nun eher um den Rechner wo es nicht geht
<Fuchs> gut, dann bringt vdpau erstmal nichts
<Speefak> ich weis ;)
<Fuchs> in der Theorie muessten Bibliotheken reichen, ich bin allerdings nicht der Intel-Experte
<Fuchs> im Wiki schon nachgeschlagen? 
<Speefak> vdpau hab ich allet am laufen nur in dem t500 hab ich für die intell entscheiden weil die optimus sachen von nvidia nicht so laufen und auch der akku mit der nvide mehr leiter
<Speefak> div. wikis, mal heist es lib installierne reicht 
<Speefak> dann wieder treiber neu bauen
<Fuchs> ich meinte an sich das ubuntuusers wiki
<Fuchs> da habe ich am meisten Vertrauen zu 
<Speefak> aber eins hatten alle gemeinsam es geht mit der hd4500
<Speefak> im uusers steht das vaapi vdpau als backend nutzt, das nutzt mir nur wenig bis gar nix
<Fuchs> als eins der moeglichen backends
<Fuchs> fuer nvidia, fuer intel nicht. 
<Speefak> ich weis die nvidia system alufen 1a, mein receiver mit atom 330 und nvidia karte läuft 1a mit hd inhalten
<hansimglueck_> hi
<Speefak> The libva library implements the Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux.
<Speefak> The library loads a hardware dependendent driver.
<Speefak> This package contains the driver for Intel G45 cores:
<Speefak> - Intel GMA X4500
<Speefak> - Intel GMA X4500HD
<Speefak> - Intel GMA 4500MHD
<Speefak> - Intel HD Graphics (Core i3/i5/i7 IGP)
<hansimglueck_> ich möchte gerne gnome3 testen, aber wenn möglich auf einer distribution welche auf ubuntu oder debian basiert - hat jemand tipps?
<Fuchs> ,paste? Speefak 
<shetlandpony> Speefak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jokrebel> ,enter? Speefak
<shetlandpony> Speefak: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Speefak> das sieht doch erfolg verprechend aus ;) nu muss ich nur rausfinden ob der xbmc player auch vaapi nutzt
<Speefak> hansimglueck_, geht doch nirmal mit ubuntu soweit ich weis
<Speefak> einfach die quellen eintragen und instelliern fertig
<hansimglueck_> ich dachte das läuft nicht stabil?
<hansimglueck_> @ Speefak 
<hansimglueck_> bzw. die oberfläche sieht dann aus wie unity.
<Speefak> gnome3 - ist das in 11.10 schon drin ? oder ist das nur die unity oberfläche, hab mit 11.10 die tage mal in eine VM installier und war doch eher abgeschreckt von der unity oberfläche, die sieht einfach scheisse aus im vergleich zu den apple mod für ubunut ( macbuntu )
<Speefak> von stabil hab ich nix gesagt *fg
<hansimglueck_> stabil muss es auch nicht sein ...
<Fuchs> hansimglueck_: Du koenntest theoretisch die Beta2 von Oneiric nehmen, wenn es nicht stabil sein muss. 
<Fuchs> hansimglueck_: Support gaebe es dann aber nicht hier, sondern in #ubuntu-de+1
<hansimglueck_> aber ein mix zwischen unity und gnome3 möchte ich nicht, ich möchte das pure gnome3 einmal testen ohne diesen ganzen unity-schwachsinn
<hansimglueck_> was ist "onericii"
<hansimglueck_> ?
<Fuchs> die neue Version von Ubuntu
<sash_> hansimglueck_: Live-CD. Ubuntu Beta, Fedora 15 oder 16 (Denn beim Testen von Gnome3 dürfte der Paketmanager recht egal sein).
<hansimglueck_> achso
<Fuchs> hansimglueck_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2   << da 
<Speefak> hansimglueck_, oder : http://derstandard.at/1314652807521/Oneiric-Ocelot-Ubuntu-1110-Erste-Beta-bringt-neuen-Look-fuer-Unity
<shetlandpony> Speefak's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xdtmfz | Ubuntu 11.10: Erste Beta bringt neuen Look für "Unity" - Linux/Unix - derStandard.at › Web
<Speefak> Das Ganze basiert auf einer Vorversion des kommenden GNOME 3.2, wie gewohnt wird hier aber die GNOME-Shell durch Unity ersetzt. Wer die offizielle GNOME3-Lösung bevorzugt kann diese aber rasch - und problemlos - über das Software Center nachinstallieren
<Speefak> ist ddoch genau das was du suchst
<hansimglueck_> Speefak: mit ubuntu 10.10 wurde mit unity aber ganz schön am gnome3 rumgepfuscht - ich denke ich schau mir fedora an
<hansimglueck_> sorry 10.11
<Speefak> seh das auch grad bzw les das
<Speefak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNs75JW94gY
<shetlandpony> Speefak's youtube link:  Gnome 3 - Ausprobiert - YouTube 
<Speefak> dachte unity sei g3
<hansimglueck_> nein
<hansimglueck_> unity ist unity
<Speefak> weis ich jetzt auch
<hansimglueck_>  - eine angepasste oberfläche für gnome3
<sash_> Auch nicht. Aber alles hier nicht ontopic :)
<Speefak> aber ganz ehrlich : wenn ich mir das gnoem 3 video so ansehe oder die unity oberfläche bin ich mit compiz avant windownavigator besser zu frieden
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<hansimglueck_> omg
<hansimglueck_> und tschüss
<Speefak> ups sash_  stimmt ist ja nicht der offtopic channel - asche über mein haupt
<auftisch> werden verschlüsselte partitionen nicht mit fsck automatisch geprüft?
<bekks> Nein.
<auftisch> warum nicht?
<bekks> Weil das nicht default ist.
<bekks> Das musst du schon explizit so einstellen.
<auftisch> gibt es dafür einen grund, der an der verschlüsselung liegt?
<bekks> Nein. Es ist einfach nicht Standard.
<auftisch> ok, und wie stell ich das ein?
<bekks> Hast Du eine verschlüsselte Partition oder eine Partition mit einem verschlüsselten Dateisystemcontainer?
<auftisch> ganz verschlüsselte Partition, mit luks
<auftisch> genauer gesagt mehrere, mit lvm zusammengefasst
<bekks> Und du möchtest das verschlüsselte Dateisysteme nach dem Entschlüsseln prüfen?
<auftisch> glaub schon, oder ist es besser davor zu machen?
<bekks> Vorher geht es ja nicht... verschlüsselt ist da ja nur irgendwas, aber nichts was nach einem Dateisystem aussieht, drauf.
<auftisch> ok, dann muss wohl nachher, aber nur jedes 30. mal, wie standard
<bekks> Nopaste doch mal deine /etc/fstab
<auftisch> ich glaube, das wird schon regelmäßig gemacht, er macht nämlich ab und zu beim start sowas, und das dauert länger als bei einer boot partition, und da alles verschlüsselt ist, kanns nur das sein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403157/
<bekks> Da wird nichts automatisch geprüft. :)
<auftisch> was macht er dann beim start ab und zu? das sieht mir aber stark nach nem fsck aus
<bekks> In der vorletzten Spalte steht bei jedem FS eine 0. Mach eine 1 daraus, dann wird es geprüft.
<bekks> (bei swap macht das natürlich keinen Sinn).
<auftisch> da kommt schon immer sowas mit checking disk... und ne prozentangabe
<bekks> Dann ist das Dateisystem aber beschädigt, und dein System ist so intelligent, es zumindest mal zu versuchen, den Fehler zu beheben.
<auftisch> wie nennt man diesen vorgang? fehlerkorrektur? wo kann ich dazu was in meinen logs lesen?
<bekks> Dateisystemprüfung. "man fsck".
<auftisch> bekks, in der man steht es nicht, da ubuntu das in boot.log speichert. und das steht: /dev/mapper/lvmlen-root: sauber, 539676/12001280 Dateien, 35044153/47977472 Blöcke. also hat es doch gecheckt und alles is i.o.?
<wenexx> soda bitte: wie mounte ich jetzt die .disk?
<bekks> auftisch: Was steht nicht in "man fsck"?
<wenexx> ? muss ich die jetzt in der fstab eintragen? ich bin im Live System und will grub von wubi reparieren oder zumindest ein paar Dateien retten.
<bekks> wenexx: Das ging nicht an Dich.
<jokrebel> wenexx: Wubi will man nicht wirklich. Nimm ne LiveCD, boote mir der, sichere Deine Daten und mach anschließend ne "richtige" Installation von Ubuntu.
<wenexx> @jokrebel ein alter Hut, bin auf FremdPC, darf hier nicht eine richtige installieren, ist nur eine Notlösung weil ich Ubuntu einfach lieber habe, das letzte update gestern von Oneiric hat gru 1.99 beschädigt,, es geht um keine wichtigen Daten, ich wäre nur gerne nochmal reingekommen um eine Thread für ubuntuusers zu vollenden, das wubi Probleme macht, war mir klar
<wenexx> jetzt bin ich im Livesystem, sehe die .disk Dateien, aber die lassen sich nicht so einfach einhängen, wie erhofft daher die Frage, muss ich fstab editieren und geht das überhaupt auf der CD?
<wenexx> oder ist der befehl mount nicht der richtige?
<jokrebel> wenexx: …Wubi hat einen eigenen Kanal und für Oneiric bist Du hier auch (noch) falsch.
<wenexx> jetzt bin ich in ubuntu 11.04
<wenexx> CD
<wenexx> Live-CD
<wenexx> aber kennst du den Kanal für Wubi?
<jokrebel> wenexx: Mit ner LiveCD und willst Oneiric über Wubi reparieren. Trotzdem falsche Channel.
<wenexx> Grub 1.99 will ich reparieren, also wohl auch noch falscher 
<wenexx> Also stelle ich die Frage anders: wie kann ich eine .disk Datei auf der Festplatte über eine Live-CD öffnen bzw. einhängen?
<Fuchs> mount -o loop  sollte gehen
<Fuchs> also mount -o loop <datei> <einhaengpunkt> 
<Fuchs> Einhaengpunkt kannst Du mit  sudo mkdir -p /mnt/meintollesubuntu erstellen, dann einfach  mount -o loop <datei> /mnt/meintollesubuntu
<wenexx> ok danke mom
<Fuchs> ggf. musst Du noch mit -t das Dateisystem angeben  (Vermutung: -t ext4), wenn er es nicht selber erkenn
<Fuchs> t
<wenexx> ok
<wenexx> ja, das wars, danke!!!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<wenexx> ohne mucken so geil
<dreamon> Darf ich eine unqualifizierte Frage stellen. -> Wie ist das mit Compiz. Wenn ich angenommen Gnome3 oder Unity verwende. Sind das 2Verschiedene Compiz oder geht das dann gar nicht mehr. Oder gar anderst?
<Fuchs> Gnome3 hat nicht compiz 
<Fuchs> sondern eine andere Fensterverwaltung
<dreamon> Fuchs, Dann hat sich gnome3 von compiz getrennt? 2.Frage ist gnome3 eigentlich nur die gnome-shell? hab das bei 11.10 nachinstalliert und hab dann gnome3 in Verwendung.
<Fuchs> Gnome war noch nie bei compiz, die hatten afaik immer mutter
<wenexx> jetzt finde ich hier vmlinuz als höchsten 3.0.0-12-generic und ich hab immer probiert 3.0.0-11.18 , 19 , 20, 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Dafür funktioniert aber compiz super bei Gnome2.x
<Fuchs> dreamon: da kann gnome nichts fuer
<Fuchs> dreamon: compiz war immer ein eigenes Produkt. Unity verwendet es, weil da keiner die Notwendigkeit sah, noch einen WM zu schreiben
<Fuchs> Gnome hatte metacity und hat nun mutter
<wenexx> gnome shell ist so toll anpassbar, das glaubst du nicht, und übernimmt eh viele Funktionen
 * Fuchs glaubt, dass das eher nicht in den Supportkanal gehoert :)
<dreamon> Verstehe. 3.Frage gibt es einen Loginmanager gdm,kdm oder wie die heißen, wo man das login ohne eine tastatur zu haben, über tablet-Tastatur eingeben kann.
<wenexx> richtig und Tschuldigung gruß erstmal ich besuche jetzt Grub Gruß
<Fuchs> dreamon: gdm hat afaik etwas, ja
<Fuchs> dreamon: das usability symbol (blau) unten rechts 
<Fuchs> dreamon: KDE arbeitet m.W. daran
<Fuchs> wenexx: viel Erfolg
<dreamon> wenexx, hast mir einen Link.. ich bin an Gnome3 sehr interessiert.. läuft auf TAblet super
<dreamon> Mist schon weg. Wie meinte er das mit anpassbar. Hab davon noch nicht viel entdeckt.
<alienpd> hi
<Fussel> dreamon, ich denks, bei bearbeiten/profile…
<dreamon> Fuchs, Habe gerade gdm installiert.. Leider keine Tastatur einblendbar.
<alienpd> wie kann ich denn am einfachsten apache (oder sonstige software) wieder in den auslieferungszustand versetzten? also ink aller (!) konfig dateien?
<alienpd> weiß da vielleicht einer rat? ;-)
<dreamon> Fussel, Bei gnome3 bearbeiten/profile wie komm ich da hin? 
<apollo13> dreamon: afaik erst mit gnome 3.2
<apollo13> mit apt-get remove --purge  entfernen und dann neu installieren
<Fuchs> dreamon: auf dem blauen Icon da? Sicher? 
<apollo13> wobei das etwas gefährlich ist
<alienpd> apollo13: gefährlich inwieweit?
<apollo13> naja weil der alle paket die dann von apache abhängen auch entfernt
<Fussel> dreamon, oh ich meinte im terminal vom gnome2
<apollo13> aber deren config dateien wieder nicht und so…
<alienpd> hmmm 
<apollo13> alles in allem gibts im normalfall aber nicht wirklich nen grund sowas zu machen…
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wird nur Akku und Uhr angezeigt. gibt es außer gdm und kdm noch einen?
<alienpd> was ich bezwecken will ist: ich hab mir ein wildcard ssl zeritifikat zugelegt, und will das nun installieren für mehrere vhosts
<alienpd> aber ich glaub cih hab die konfig dateien inzwischen so versaut das
<alienpd> ich dachte das wäre sinnvoller
<apollo13> alienpd: hast du genügend ips dafür?
<apollo13> da du das /etc sicherlich unter versionskontrolle hast check einfach die alte version aus
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nach Login ist blaues Symbol für Barrierefreiheit da
<alienpd> wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, kann ich ja alles was auf den selben hostnamen und das selbe zertifikat greift mit einer ip machen
<apollo13> alienpd: nö, nur mit SNI
<apollo13> btw was heißt selben hostnamen, dann macht wildcard cert keinen sinn^^
<alienpd> ich glaub das versuch ich zu erreichen ;-)
<alienpd> sorry hostname war falsch ausgedrückt
<apollo13> dann setz dich erstmal mit der materie auseinander bitte
<alienpd> ich habe mich damit auseinander gesetzt, bloß jetzt grad in der schnelle des tippens den falschen begriff verwendet...
<Fuchs> dreamon: das sollte auch vorher da sein
<apollo13> gut dann erklär mir wie du mehrere subdomains auf einer IP machen willst
<alienpd> und durch die vielen versuchen, und die davor schon nicht so saubere konfig, wollte ich halt frisch anfangen...
<apollo13> plus, musst du windows als client unterstützen?
<apollo13> wenn ja vergiss das mit einer ip und besorg dir mal ips, dann können wir weiter reden
<alienpd> apollo13: winxp oder alte ie versionen kann ich verzichten bzw verkraften das die nicht gehen
<alienpd> apollo13: so grob hatte ich vor nach der anleitung zu gehen http://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/ct/2009/23/174_kiosk  (ich weiß ist jetzt blöd da du nicht darauf zugreifen kannst)
<apollo13> auch programme die auf python/qt/etc aufbauen?
<alienpd> ja
<apollo13> gut dann hast mit SNI ne chance
<apollo13> so essen ist da, bis später
<alienpd> lass es dir schmecken :-)
<dreamon> Wie kann ich einen bestimmten Login-Manager wählen. Hab gdm installiert.. jetzt verwendet er gdm.Wie kann ich auf kdm zurückstellen?
<jokrebel> .oO( muss man da nicht nur einfach KDM installieren und GDM deinstallieren? IIRC )
<Fuchs> dreamon: dpkg-reconfigure  gdm 
<matzinger1> bekks: mein wifi funktioniert astrein mit dem kernel 2.6.38-8 und der hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/621265 unter #334 beschriebenen lösung
<matzinger1> apollo13:  siehe post @bekks
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah danke.
<matzinger1> danke nochmal, bis denn
<matzinger1> weiß jmd vll wie man den blöden faux-pas rückgängig macht: habe das nachrichtensymbol gelöscht und mir provisorisch geholfen, indem ich ein evolution-shortcut ins panel gezogen habe. das kann aber nicht das gleiche: wie zum beispiel empathy etc anzeigen
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Ich vermute Du willst das Benachrichtigungs-Was-auch-immer wieder zum Panel hinzufügen.
<matzinger1> genau
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Rechtsklick ins Panel - hinzufügen - Benachricht....
<matzinger1> ^^ danke, das icon in der liste sah so gar nicht nach briefumschlag aus...
<matzinger1> danke!
<dreamon> wenexx, Hallo, du hast vorhin geschrieben das man gnome3 super configen kann.. hast du mir einen Link?
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Gerne :-)
<matzinger1> kennst du dich mit heißen cpus aus?
 * jokrebel rät von Gnome3 ab. Hab das hier grad in nem Anflug von "ich-will-das-auch-mal-testen" erfolglos getestet und das rückgängimachen hatte auch gezickt.
<jokrebel> matzinger1: 1.) mit wem sprichst Du? 2.) zu heiße CPUs haben meist ein Kühlungsproblem 3.) ist das eigentlich kein Ubuntu-Problem.
<matzinger1> jokrebel: mit dir =) 2) denk ich mir, aber mit windows ist es kühler 3) wird mir seit ubuntu warm ums herz
<wenexx> ich habs bei off-topic reingeschrieben
<matzinger1> jokrebel: ist ein intel core 2 duo @ 2ghz, mit ner ati radeon x1600
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Wie warm wird sie denn? was sagt sensors?
<matzinger1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403162/
<matzinger1> und das nur mit firefox und empathy
<matzinger1> und natürlich dem zeug hintendran, aber es muss nicht gerechnet werden...
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Oh - das ist schon einiges. Lüfter und Kühlrippen sind sauber?
<matzinger1> nicht optimal, aber so heißt wird es unter windows nichtmal unter last
<jokrebel> matzinger1: Und wenn im Firefox irgend ein Flash läuft schnell die Prozessorlast schon mal hoch.
<matzinger1> gut, das plugin ist ja etwas schwierig, aber laut top läuft firefox mit ca. 30% cpulast
<matzinger1> zwar verhätlnismäßig viel, aber wohl noch im rahmen oder?
<Fussel> schaut aus, als ob die gpu nicht genutzt wird
<matzinger1> das ist der punkt an dem ich aussteige :) was kann ich da tun?
<Fussel> den grafiktreiber instalieren?
<matzinger1> is das diese fglrx geschichte?
<Fussel> je nach karte würd ich sagen, ja
<matzinger1> ati radeon x1600
<Fussel> muss ich selber googlen ob die im fglrx drinne ist
<matzinger1> hm, die liste unter "zusätzliche treiber" ist leer
<Fussel> matzinger1, ist sogar im radeon drinne, der stabieler zu sein scheint
<Fussel> hm
<Fussel> dann bin ich überfragt, ich bin kein amd/ati-nutzer
<matzinger1> der radeon treiber ist laut softwarecenter auch installiert (zumindest das paket, ist das gleichbedeutend mit "der treiber wird genutzt")?
<Fussel> nur soweit, dass die temperaturen mir suggerieren, dass die gpu nicht benutzt wird
<Fussel> nö, das sagt nicht aus, dass der auch genutzt wird
<Fussel> evtl. hilft das hier weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<matzinger1> muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ich keine xorg.conf habe?
<Fuchs> nein
<matzinger1> kann ich die einfach anlegen, oder is das quatsch?
<Fuchs> warum willst Du? 
<matzinger1> laut forum kann man dort eintragen, dass der treiber genutzt werden soll
<matzinger1> bzw. wie prüf ich welcher treiber genutzt wird?
<Fuchs> matzinger1: steht in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fuchs> wenn Du keine xorg.conf hast, dann ziemlich sicher der freie radeon Treiber
<Fuchs> ,ati? matzinger1 da zum nachlesen, 
<shetlandpony> matzinger1 da zum nachlesen,, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Fuchs> ich bin nun naemlich weg :) 
<matzinger1> ok danke, dann wird er genutzt
<matzinger1> Fussel: dann ist der treiber wohl installiert, was jetzt wieder heißt, warum ist mein rechner so heiß...
<srtu> ich würde mal auf ne fehlerhafte anzeige von lm sensors tippen
<Fussel> matzinger1, nuja, 6°C find ich halt für den grafikchip zu wenig
<srtu> 6°C kann so oder so nicht stimmen
<matzinger1> ich glaub das is sowieso quatsch, die anzeige... aber ich merks ja mit der hand...
<srtu> egal ob die GPU genutzt wird oder net
<srtu> oder matzinger hockt im kühlschrank
<matzinger1> wie hängt das mit der gpu zusammen? wenn die nicht laufen würde, hätte ich dann überhaupt ein bild?
<matzinger1> bzw. wie spielt die gpu bei der hitze im idle modus mit?
<srtu> vergess die gpu
<wenexx> ich komme nicht drauf, grub findet das blöde File für den Kernel nicht. Ich habe nur einen installiert, vmlinuz und Rest gibt es aber 3 2.6er und zwei 3.0er der Pfad müsste auch stimmen vielleicht die sda nicht? so gemein, hätt ich doch Synaptic verwendet
<srtu> am einfachsten ists wohl einfach zu rebooten und dann im BIOS die Temp anzeige checken
<srtu> wenn du dann deutlich darubnter liegst wird wohl was bei lm.sensors falsch gelaufen sein
<Fussel> äh, sollen das -6°C sein? hihi, da stimmt was nicht
<srtu> sag ich doch
<jokrebel> wenexx: Wie meinen?
<matzinger1> und was hieße das dann? also unabhängig von der anzeige ist das ding warm.
<srtu> und ihr verwirrt den matzinge rmit der gpu.......
<matzinger1> und der lüfter röhrt
<wenexx> was genau?
<srtu> boote neu und guck im BIOS
<srtu> alles andere hat doch kein zweck
<Fussel> sorry, ich war von der anzeige verwirrt
<matzinger1> dann seh ich von mir aus 50°C
<matzinger1> mach ich gleich, aber was dann?
<matzinger1> immer noch zu warm fürn idle
<wenexx> @jokrebel Die Aktualisierungverwaltung unter der Oneiric Beta hat Grub nicht richtig geschrieben. Angeblich wäre das Synaptic nicht passiert. Oder es liegt an der Beta. Aber selbst unter der Beta heist es, dass Synaptic sowas nicht macht
<jokrebel> ,oneiric? wenn
<shetlandpony> wenn: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<matzinger1> srtu: ich fahr neu hoch und sag dir die temp ausm bios, aber ich schnall null was das bringt
<srtu> was das bringt? naja wenn der dir dann 30-50°C anzeigt kannste der ausgabe von lm senosrs nicht glauben
<stimulus> hey ich hab irgendwas verhuntzt, jedenfalls kommt wenn ich was installieren will folgende fehlermeldung: "E: Typ »n« ist unbekannt in Zeile 2 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<stimulus> "
<stimulus> wie krieg ich das wieder gefixt :D ?
<jokrebel> stimulus: Vermutlich in dem Du die PPA wieder aus den Quellen nimmst…
<apollo13> matzinger1: super
<apollo13> so apache sni probleme alle gelöst? :þ
<matzinger> mein bios zeigt gar keine temp an...
<stimulus> jokrebel, super antwort wenn ich gewusst hätte was das prob und wie man es löst wäre ich sicher hierher gekommen. die 3 punkte schick ich dir wieder zurück
<apollo13> stimulus: ruhig blut
<Fussel> stimulus, das prob wird das ppa sein, was man löst indem man das ppa entfernt
<jokrebel> stimulus: Wenn Du PPAs benutzt, weist Du normal auch dass das dann "out-of-support" ist, oder? Wenn Du mit _genaueren_ Fehlermeldungen rüberkommen würdest könnte Dir eventuell _trotzdem_ jemand helfen können. Aber PPAs (vor allem wenn man viele davon hat) machen nunmal Probleme.
<matzinger> wer hatte mir denn eben gesagt ich solle nach dem temp im bios schauen? ich hab hier keine history...
<Fussel> matzinger, ist auch egal solang man keine vernünftigen angaben hat, auch wenn du dafür nix kannst
<matzinger> was wären denn vernünftige angaben? die kiste läuft zu heiß, das geht quasi per hand aufhalten. die cpu auslastung ist gerade in den letzten 5 minuten bei im schnitt vll 5%
<Fussel> matzinger, unabhängig davon ob der treiber funktioniert, kann es auch damit zusammenhängen, dass windows acpi besser handhaben kann als ubuntu, was aber nix ausmacht, solang der rechner wegen überhitzung nicht den dienst quitiert
<matzinger> hm stimmt wohl, aber der lüfter nervt...
<jokrebel> stimulus: Und wenn Du das nicht willst kannst Du Dich ja an die PPA-Entwickler wenden.
<Fussel> matzinger, da kann man sich wohl nur beim hersteller bedanken, dass fast alles "windows-optimizet" ist, und somit mit dem meisten anderen weniger gut läuft
<matzinger> ja schade... kann man die "schmerzgrenze" fürs hochtakten ändern? dass er nicht wegen jedem bischen flashvideo auf die 2 ghz hochgeht?
<Fussel> auch wenns nu n bissl ot wird, sowas ähnliches hab ich mit meinem netbock, obwohl es exklusiv mit ubuntu ausgeliefert wurde
<Fussel> ,stromsparen? matzinger 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber stromsparen
<Fussel> ooch
<matzinger> gut ich google mal danach
<Fussel> matzinger, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen?highlight=stromsparen
<matzinger> danke, ich les mal ein bischen rum
<wenexx> ok. zurück zum Anfang. Sagen wir ich bin im LiveSystem und will auf root.disk auf der Festplatte Grub 1.99 reparieren, damit er wieder brav meinen Kernel lädt bzw. das Auswahlmenü zeigt und nicht die Bash. Wo frage ich nach was?
<jokrebel> wenexx: Du warst der mit Oneiric unter Wubi? 
<wenexx> ja
<wenexx> aber ich lass das jetzt mal weg, ich bin unter natty
<wenexx> ich habe root.disk eingehängt und finde unter boot grub verschiedene .img
<wenexx> ich suche noch im Internet was schiefgelaufen ist. Es ist ein "bekannteres" Problem nach Aktualisierung und nicht vollständig geschriebener Irgendwas
<wenexx> so ist das: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/48213/ubuntu-9-10-funktioniert-nicht-mehr-nach-aktualisierung.html
<shetlandpony> wenexx's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vc8qlx | Ubuntu 9.10 funktioniert nicht mehr nach Aktualisierung - Sonstige Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<jokrebel> wenexx: soll heißen: Ich bin unter ner Natty_Live-CD da und will ein Oneiric-Wubi reparieren. … immer noch falsch hier: bitte in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1
<wenexx> wieso wiederholt shelandpony meine links? ist das eine Aufforderung an mich, kleinere Urls zu machen oder ist das eine Macke eines bots?
<wenexx> ok ok
<jokrebel> wennUnd ein Forumeintrag der über 9.10 schreibt ist vermutlich _nicht_ für Oneiric relevant……… aber wie (mehrfach) gesagt hier (noch) offtopic
<jokrebel> gn8
<Stan676> hallo
<Stan676> kann mir jemand helfen?
<Stan676> mit meinem xbmc und hdmi :)
<bekks> ,frag? Stan676 
<shetlandpony> Stan676: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Stan676> okay, hab unbunto 10.04 oder so als cli installiert und als NAS laufen mit Raid 5 vVerbund
<Stan676> zudem xbmc installiert
<Stan676> xbmc startet und ich bekomme bild über den monitor
<Stan676> aber keines über hdmi
<Stan676> wo sstelle ich das ein?
<Stan676> in xbmc?
<bekks> ,enter? Stan676 
<shetlandpony> Stan676: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Stan676> in der console?
<bekks> Nopaste bitte erstmal die vollständige Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> ,paste? Stan676 
<shetlandpony> Stan676: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<liteon> Einen angenehmen guten Abend  all
<liteon> :-)
<liteon> kann mir vll jemand ein paar fragen zu der USB-Soundkarte "Speedlink SL-8850" beantworten ???
<liteon> oder ehergesagt dabei helfen diese unter 11.04 zu installieren ???
<wenexx> also ich probiers weiter:Frage 1: linux /boot/vmlinuz (die höchste nummer im Ordner?, eigentlich hatte ich nie eine Auswahl mehrerer Kernel, wieso sind 5 im Ordner)
<Stan676> war das lsb_release -a an mich gerichtet?
<liteon> keine ahnung Stab676
<liteon> ähh Stan676 ... sorry
<wenexx> Frage 2: root=/dev/sda wo finde ich die richtige Nummer sda? Ist das überhaupt wichtig oder wird das da nur festgelegt?
<guntbert> Stan676: vermutlich ja, denn du warts bemekenswert unpräzise in deinen Angaben :)
<wenexx> Frage 3: loop=/ubuntu/disks... oder loop= /host/ubuntu/disks (wie in der fstab) und gehört nach dem = vielleicht ein Leerzeichen?
<wenexx> Eines steht für mich fest, egal ob oneiric oder natty. Grub ist Grub und da sollten die Befehle doch im Grunde die selben sein, die er abarbeitet deshalb Frage 4. Wo ist der Grub Support
<Stan676> Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description:    Ubuntu 11.04 , Release:        11.04, Codename:       natty
<bekks> wenexx: Da du Oneiric hast, ist der Support für dich in #ubuntu-de+1 :)
<Stan676> hilft das weiter, wie gesagt, ich möchte hdmi ausgang aktivieren bei meiner nvidea karte und hab kein plan, wie und wo ich das anstelle, ob in console oder in xbmc
<bekks> ,nvidia? Stan676 
<shetlandpony> Stan676: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<bekks> Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon mal weiter.
<wenexx> Die haben offensichtlich auch keine Ahnung. Grub 1.99 ist das Problem
<bekks> wenexx: Zu deinen Fragen: 1. grub2 zeigt nur dann ein Menü, wenn man beim Booten ESC drückt, 2. die "richtige" Partition erfährst Du, wenn Du von zB einer CD alles mountest, und guckst, wo dein / liegen muss, 3. nein, 4. siehe oben :)
<Stan676> thx
<BlackRed> Hey
<wenexx> Nee ich hab multiboot und kann mir aussuchen, Windows, Ubuntu und Wiederherstellungskonsole, wenn alles funktioniert. Momentan aber habe ich stattdessen eine Bash Dings in der ich manuel booten muss
<liteon> bekks ... könnten sie mir vll helfen bei meiner installation der Speedlink USB-Soundkarte der Version "SL-8850" unter Ubuntu 11.04 ??? oder irgendwer anders ???
<bekks> wenexx: Wie, nee? Doch. Das waren die exakten Antworten auf deine Fragen :)
<wenexx> Ich bin in der CD habe sie gemountet weiß aber trotzdem nicht wie was
<wenexx> Das waren super Antworten
<wenexx> Danke
<wenexx> Mir hat ja die letzte Aktualisierung Grub kaputt gemacht, deshalb bin ich hier. Normalerweise würde ich nicht freiwillig versuchen, seine Aufgaben selber manuel zu machen ;-)
<bekks> wenexx: Du hast trotzdem Oneiric, wie Du schon mehrfach sagtest - und hier ist kein Oneiric Support - auch kein Support für Grub aus Oneiric.
<bekks> wenexx: Ggf. kannst Du (auf englisch) auch in #ubuntu+1 nachfragen.
<liteon> Kann mir hier bitte jemand dabei helfen eine Speedlink USB-Soundkarte helfen ???
<liteon> ähh zu installieren ???
<bekks> liteon: Evtl. hilft Dir http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/how-to-get-speedlink-sl-8850-to-work-in-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty/
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/66k5pnz | How to get SpeedLink SL-8850 to work in Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)   Eric&#039;s Notes
<wenexx> english is not my first language, ich dachte hier wären nur deutsche unterwegs...
<bekks> Ob das alles so auch in 11.04 funktioniert, musst du einfach mal probieren - und wenn nicht, die gemachten Änderungen wieder rückgängig machen.
<liteon> ich habe dies schon versucht und es funktionierte igw nicht ...
<liteon> es kam nicht einmal ein fehler
<liteon> ganz ehrlich ... ich vermisse 9.04 ... war das beste ... damals gabs ja auch noch nen treiber von avm für den wlan-stick :D
<liteon> aber hier hat auch keiner ne ahnung wie ich des ding zum laufen bekomme ???
<liteon> oder weiß vll jemand an wen ich mich wenden kann ???
<wenexx> ah gecheckt, sorry bekks ich bin schon so müd. 
<wenexx> join /ubuntu+1
<wenexx> neieen
<wenexx> ja die englischen buntus wussten was über grub
<Anon42> hallo
<Anon42> bei mir hat sich die taskleiste in 2 geteilt
<Anon42> und diese ist nun in zwei verschiedenen grautönen
<Anon42> ich habe es geschafft den panel eintönig zu färben
<Anon42> aber die taskleiste nicht
<Anon42> das ist passiert nachdem ich das panel vergrößert habe
<Anon42> bitte um hilfe
<nevchen> ,zeit? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Sorry nevchen, ich weiss nichts ueber zeit, ich verbinde aber 42 Dinge mit zeit. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche zeit' zum suchen nach Informationen
<nevchen> ,uhrzeit? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Anon42: Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<Anon42> 23:06
<Anon42> ich denke aber nicht das jetz so viele schlafen
<nevchen> sollte nur heißen etwas geduld und wenn keine antwort --> später nochmal fragen oder im forum, viele kommen hier rein, stellen schnell eine frage und wenn sie nicht in 2 minuten ne antwort oder reaktion haben, gehen sie wieder ;)
<nevchen> deshalb nur als gut gemeinter hinweis ;)
<Anon42> ich weiß wie es im irc abläuft :D
<Anon42> aber danke
<sdx23> obgleich ich keine Desktopumgebung verwende: Helfende Leute würden wissen wollen, was du da überhaupt hast. Unity? Gnome? KDE?
<cybertron> einer ne idee wieso bei meinem samba+ldap hin und wieder automatisch mein root acc hinzugefügt wird?
<Anon42> Gnome
<Anon42> benutze im moment ubuntu classic
<sdx23> also wenn du's einfach nur zurücksetzen willst, würde das Wiki helfen, da sollte iirc mittels gconf-tool irgendwo was sein.
<Anon42> Die Symbole in der Taskleiste sind nicht in einer sondern in zwei Reihen aufgeteilt... ich möchte dass sie nur in einer Reihe sind (wie bei Windows 7/Ubuntu wenn man den Panel nicht vergrößert)
<Anon42> ich weiß nicht wie ich es noch genauer erklären soll :P
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-24
<SpeeFak> hat einer von nen plan von displays bzw dessen ansteuerung ?
<SpeeFak> es ist ein Soundgraph imon_vfd ID 15c2:0038
<d0x> Hi, ich wollte gerade ein update machen und leider ist /boot voll. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit alte Dateien von dort sicher zu löschen?
<karakTaka> d0x: alte kernel entfernen
<karakTaka> prinizpiell braucht man nur den aktuellen und den vorherigen
<sdx23> !kernel >d0x
<kubine> d0x: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<Guest26395> Hllo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem 10.04. Ich habe 2 Rechner zu Hause, die beide Über eine Fritz Box ins I-net gehen. Seit ca 2 Wochen funktioniert bei mir der Betracher für entfernte Bildschirme nicht mehr, obwohl ich alles wie sonst gemacht habe.
<Guest26395> Ach, ja übrigens per Wlan.
<dadrc> Start das Ding mal in einer Konsole, sollte aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldungen geben
<Guest26395> Okay, danke werde ich sofort machen.
<dadrc> Wenn du Hilfe beim Interpretieren der Meldung brauchst, einfach in einen Pastebin und uns hier den Link geben
<Guest26395> Pastebin? sorry bin das erste mal hier
<dadrc> !nopaste > Guest26395 
<kubine> Guest26395: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> Sowas da :)
<Guest26395> Okay, verstanden, kleinen Moment, muss den Rechner anschmeissen, Der client heisst Vino richtig?
<dadrc> In 10.04, glaube ja
<Guest26395> Danke für Deine Hilfe, es läuft wieder, ich weiss allerdings jetzt nicht warum.
<michelle_> auf meinem xfce4-panel in xubuntu haben sich seit getsern alle sachen nach links verschoben, und ich finde keine möglichkeit sie wieder an ihren uhsprünglichen ort wieder anzuheften. auch wenn ich ein neues panel nehme gelingt es mir nicht und selbst nach dem löschen des ordeners mit den einstellungen und des apt-get purge / install xfce4-panel gelingt es mir nicht, weiß jemand wie ich das wieder hinbekomme, ohne das ganze system neu aufsetzen 
<michelle_> zu müssen (xubuntu 12.04)
<dadrc> Platzhalter dazwischen
<michelle_> die lassen sich auch nicht anheften
<dadrc> Kannst du mal 'nen Screenshot davon machen? 
<beaver74> Platzhalter kannst du in ihrer Größe bestimmen
<michelle_> platzhalter sind trennelemente ?
<dadrc> Ja
<beaver74> michelle_, pack den links neben die Icons und dehne den bis zur gewünschten Position aus
<michelle_> und wie stellt man sie ein? einfach auf ausdehnen?
<dadrc> Ja
<beaver74> du kannst die rechts oder links anpacken und dann dehnen
<beaver74> afaik
<dadrc> Ja
<michelle_> ich versuchs mal
<michelle_> das war ja einfach, ich war echt am verzweifeln
<dadrc> hihi
<michelle_> hat geklappt
<beaver74> aber ist schon mal etwas gewurschtel die Icon an die Stellen zu bekommen wo man sie haben möchte, stimmt schon :)
<michelle_> danke
<michelle_> und jetzt brauch ich nur noch den network-manager wieder im benachrichtigunsfeld
<michelle_> der ist irgendwie tranparent
<koegs> michelle_: hast du irgendein icon-theme installiert und ausgewählt?
<michelle_> ne, ich wollte habe im home ordner .icon angelegt, da ein theme abgelegt und kann das nicht auswählen :-( mit gnome2 kam ich besser zurecht
<michelle_> aber das gtk theme ist nich das orginal
<ole01> michelle_, welche Desktopoberfläche nutzt du? Ich habe nicht alles mitbekommen...
<michelle_> xfce 4.4
<michelle_> glaub ich
<michelle_> nee
<michelle_> also in der info vom panel steht xfce4-panel 4.10.0 
<ole01> Ach so, also kein Gnome.
<ole01> Ich trauere Gnome 2 auch immer wieder hinterher :'(
<koegs> michelle_: 4.10? welche Ubuntu-Version benutzt du?
<michelle_> 12.04
<michelle_> xfce ppa
<michelle_> mate hatte ich leider auch immer wieder probleme mit
<ole01> Ich habe auch einiges ausprobiert, von Xfce über KDE zu Mint und Debian mit Gnome. Ich habe dann eine ganze Zeit lang XFCE genutzt, allerdings nicht hundertprozentig zufriedenstellend, z.B. bei der Anbindung eines zweiten Monitors etc.
<ole01> Letztendlich nutze ich nun seit gut einer Woche Unity und bin überraschenderweise sehr zufrieden
 * dr_bob nervt eine Sache an Unity: das vom Fenster abgetrennte Menue
<koegs> michelle_: tritt der fehler auch mit der von Ubuntu mitgelieferten Version 4.8 auf?
<michelle_> ich hab unter mate nie compiz am laufen bekommen, und mir fehlte die funktion per rechtsklick datenträger formatieren zu können
<dadrc> dr_bob, mach's aus.
<michelle_> ich mach mal nen neustart
<dr_bob> dadrc, was meinst Du damit?
<dadrc> dr_bob, man kann das globale Menü deaktivieren
<dadrc> Dann ist es wieder am Fenster
<dr_bob> dadrc, ich wusste nicht, dass das geht.
<dr_bob> Aha, http://lifehacker.com/5887462/how-to-disable-ubuntus-annoying-global-menu-bar
<kubine> Title: How to Disable Ubuntu's Annoying Global Menu Bar (at lifehacker.com)
<dr_bob> Danke für den Hinweis!
<dadrc> dr_bob, ich glaub, bei 12.04 musst du sogar nur indicator-globalmenu deinstallierne
<d0x> kubine: ty
<d0x> karakTaka: ty
<julez_> hallo zusammen! ich habe eine xorg.conf mit zwei server-layouts. Das system ist ein Lenovo t420 und ich will folgendes erreichen: Wenn die externen Monitore angschlossen sind, lade server-layout "dualview", wenn nicht, lade server-layout "notebookmode". hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich dieses Skript hinpacken muss?
<sdx23> julez_: Sowas macht man idR. ehr mit xrandr. Zumal ubuntu ja mittlerweile einen Automatismus dafür hat.
<julez_> das problem ist folgendes: das teil hat 2 grafikkarten: die intel-karte stellt kein problem dar und kümmert sich um den Laptop-Bildschirm. Die externen Monitore sind an den DVI's der Docking-station angeschlossen und die werden von einer nvidia-graka befeuert (über den probrietären treiber)
<julez_> und xrandr erkennt nur die Ausgänge der Intel-karte
<sdx23> Wenn du den Server nur mit der intel-Karte startest ist das klar.
<julez_> der xserver ist aktuell folgendermaßen konfiguriert: Laptop-Bildschirm: Aus  und die beiden externen über DVI zeigen den desktop an. Zu mehr kann ich ihn nicht bewegen. wenn ich in der konfig den laptopo aus der docking-station-ziehe, meint er immer noch, die beiden externen sind angeschlossen.  auch ein neustart hilft da nicht, weil die xorg.conf ja keine skript-ähnlichen konstrukte (if...
<julez_> ...then else) zulässt
<julez_> in dieser konfig gibt xrandr nur fehle- bzw. disconnect-Meldungen aus
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, wenn nur die eine Grafikkarte benutzt wird, ist das klar. Optimal wäre eine Konfig die beide Karten nutzt.
<sdx23> Wenn du sonst tatsächlich die xorg.conf bei Serverstart "automatisch auswählen" lassen möchtest, das ginge in den Session-Skripten bzw. über gdm/lightdm.
<leszek> hi
<julez_> ok, das wäre ja schonmal was, wo finde ich die session-skripte?
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM das ist ein guter Einstieg dazu.
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> wobei man noch ein bisschen überlegen darf, ob das da sinnig einbindbar ist.
<sdx23> Wenn du sowieso die Docking benutzt, kannst du auch durch deren acpi-Event ein Skript ausfrühen lassen.
<julez_> args...da war ich schon :P ... könnte ein weg sein, eine (bzw. zwei) user-defined-session anzulegen, die den xserver mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen lädt?
<julez_> ja, die monitore sind nur an der docking-station angeschlossen
<sdx23> Ja, zwei Seats mit verschiedenen xserver-config-Attributen. Sollte gehen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
<julez_> Seats?
<sdx23> Was da auf der Seite steht.
<julez_> ahso, sorry
<sdx23> Womöglich geht's aber auch nicht anders als über das acpi-Event der Docking; denn ansich müsste lightdm die Server schon laufen haben - und der wird die nicht neustarten, nur weil wer Bildschirme anstöpselt.
<julez_> der acpi-ansatz scheint mir besser
<julez_> so sehe ich das auch
<julez_> die xorg.conf ist ja zum zeitpunkt des einloggens ja schon geladen
<sdx23> julez_: Das ist nicht das Problem. Die xorg.conf kann von lightdm speziell gesetzt werden, siehe xserver-config auf der verlinkten Wiki-Seite.
<Gerhard_> Hallo, habe Ubuntu mit 3.2.0-31 auf meinem Laptop. Wenn ich nun versuche ginn zu starten bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: error subscribing to gestures. zufällig eine idee??
<julez_> ich habe gerade "disper" gefunden...ist das nicht genau, was ich haben will?
<sdx23> julez_: afaik nutzt das auch nur xrandr und nvidia-spezifisches.
<julez_> ich probier das jetzt erstmal aus ... je weniger gefrickel, desto besser...eigentlich wollte ich ja 2 Monitore + Laptop-Monitor, aber davon bin ich schon wieder abgerückt...geht zwar, aber nur sehr unzufriedenstellend
<Hokar> hat ubuntu server standard mäßig einen mailserver installiert?
<dadrc> Gerhard_, guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ginn/+bug/985121an
<dadrc> Sorry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ginn/+bug/985121
<kubine> Title: Bug #985121 “Ginn doesn't subscribe to gestures” : Bugs : “ginn” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Hokar, die Desktopversionen nicht
<Gerhard_> +dadrc danke! Das habe ich schon gelesen bin aber nicht schlauer geworden... gibt es eine alternative zu ginn? Wie sieht es denn zum Beispiel mit Touchegg aus?
<Hokar> dadrc, ubuntuserver nicht dekstop
<dadrc> Gerhard_, da werden etwas weiter unten einige Lösungen vorgeschlagen. Die könntest du probieren. Touchegg sagt mir nichts, im Zweifelsfall testen.
<Gerhard_> dadrc vielen dank!!
<Hokar> ich frage weil die ports für email und news offen sind und ich keinen isntalliert habe
<dadrc> Hokar, guck doch mal mit netstat, wer die Ports geöffnet hat
<dadrc> -tulpen ist meistens brauchbar.
<Hokar> sollte netstat -l nicht die entsprechenden einträge liefern?
<dadrc> Ich merk mir nicht alle Optionen von Netstat *g*
<Hokar> wird halt keine verbindung auf dem port angezeigt
<Hokar> mittels telnet wirft der popserver aber ne fehlermeldung aus
<geser> was für eine Fehlermeldung?
<Hokar> ah ok habe das problem gefunden
<geser> schön das wir helfen konnten :)
<Hokar> auf dem rechner von dem ich den portscann gestartet habe ist nen virenscanner der sich dazwischen schaltet
<dadrc> wtf.
<Hokar> ergo scan ich den wirenscanner
<Hokar> naja um beim email abrufen schon auf virenzuprüfen
<Hokar> den deaktiviert und schon ist alles so wie es sein soll
<sysdef> waer eleganter wenn das der mailserver tun wuerde ;)
<Hokar> das mag ja sein, aber der virenscanner machts alt auch
<LupusE> hi
<SpeeFak> namt wie finde ich nochmal herus an welchen tty welches usb gerät hängt ?!
<sdx32> SpeeFak: USB-Geräte hängen nicht an ttys. Also so generell.
<SpeeFak> jo aber dann an usbX
<SpeeFak> wie find ich das nochmal heraus
<SpeeFak> lsusb gibt mir nur die geräte aus
<SpeeFak> ich brauch aber den genauen anschluss des usb
<sdx32> Nein, du drückst dich irgendwie falsch aus. Was willst du wissen? Umschreib das mal.
<SpeeFak> ich versuch ein imon display an laufen zu bekommen
<SpeeFak> das ist über uisb angeschlossen und es gibt da ja meher anschlüsse 
<sdx32> Ah, ok. Meinst du Bus und Device? Die listet lsusb ganz am Anfang.
<SpeeFak> ja das hab ich ja
<SpeeFak> lsusb -v ist noch inforamtiver 
<SpeeFak> sudo ./irserver -codedump -loglevel 4 -logfile irserver.log /dev/ttyUSB0  und dafür muss ich das passende USB? heruasfinden
<sdx32> ls -al /dev/ttyUSB* # iirc sind das Symlinks auf /dev/bus/usb/...
<sdx32> daneben listet auch dmesg wohin das assoziiert wird.
<fjodor> hi, ich wuerde gerne eventuelle stromsparfunktionen im wlanausstellen, damit ich besseren empfang im wlan bekomme. leider funzen weder iwpriv wlan0 power_level 6 noch echo 6 > /sys/....
<fjodor> moep
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-25
<Seymour> huhu!
<Seymour> Wie lautet die Syntax, wenn ich mir sämtliche Dateinamen in einem Verzeichnis in eine Textdatei ausgeben lassen will?
<dadrc> ls > datei
<Seymour> thx
<benni> dadrc:  eigentlich "ls -a > datei" ;)
<hudo> hallo, ich meine seid einem update, hab ich thunderbird nur noch in englisch, obwohl thunderbird-locale-de installiert ist. Thunderbird Version 15, ubuntu 10.04
<durchfail> i love you
<durchfail> larf oh larf
<dadrc> benni, wenn du damit anfängst, `find . -type f -maxdepth 1` :>
<benni> dadrc:  das zeigt mehr an als ls -a? warum das?
<dadrc> benni, weniger. Nur Dateien, keine Verzeichnisse.
<benni> ah, versteh ;)
<benni> aber in unix ist ja alles eine datei, insofern...
<sysdef> das sind aber verzeichnis-dateien ;p
<sysdef> keine datei-dateien
<sysdef> (bitte nicht zitieren)
<sunnyboy88> Hallo zusammen =)
<sunnyboy88> Ich habe eine kurze frage: Ich habe einen PC mit ubuntu am laufen. Jetzt will ich die HDD dieses PC's sichern. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass dies mit dem Program dd gemacht werden kann. Das einzigste was mich an diesem Weg der Sicherung stört ist: Die Sicherungsdatei ist genau so groß wie die HDD & Ich kann die Sicherung nur auf genau die selbe HDD zurück spielen. Gibt es da nicht 
<sunnyboy88> bessere lösungen?
<LetoThe2nd> sunnyboy88: kommt ganz drauf an, wa man denn *eigentlich* vorhat
<LetoThe2nd> !backup > sunnyboy88, prinzipiell am besten erst nochmal da ein bisschen durch schauen
<kubine> sunnyboy88, prinzipiell am besten erst nochmal da ein bisschen durch schauen: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<koegs> ansonsten werf ich noch "partimage" in den raum
<LetoThe2nd> imagebasierte backups sind sooo 2000ies.
<sunnyboy88> LetoThe2nd: Naja, ich will eine Sicherung der HDD haben, damit falls ich mal was "verbock" an dem Linux System, damit ich nicht alles wieder neu installieren muss & falls diese HDD mal defekt geht, ich einfach nur die Sicherung auf ne neue HDD spielen muss, und alles wieder läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> sunnyboy88: wenns was imagebasiertes sein soll, würd ich zu acronis raten. ist zwar payware, aber der preis ist sehr fair und die leistung gut (besser als alles freie das ich kenne.) - wenns was richtiges sein soll, einfach /home und /etc wegsichern, villeicht mit rdiff ;)
<sunnyboy88> Vielen dank an alle =) Dann werde ich mal nach all den Sachen googlen =)
<benni> sunnyboy88:  Backup mach ich mit rsync oder backintime, wenn mans klicki haben will. imagebasiertes backup macht nicht wirklich sinn, da braucht man bizarr viel platz
<LetoThe2nd> die zwei grossen nachteile an imagebasiert sind einfach a) du sicherst sinnloses in rauhen mengen mit b) du kannst ohne das lustige tool nicht an deine backupbestände ran.
<LetoThe2nd> bei nem reinen nutzdatenbackup kein problem. und konfigurationen sind schliesslich auch nur nutzdaten.
<stevieh> für imagebasiertes backup ist clonezilla auch recht brauchbar, find ich.
<Seymour> huhu!
<Seymour> Kann man irgendwie alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis auf einmal ausdrucken?
<Seymour> In Windows gibts dazu nen Kontextmenüeintrag
<dadrc> lpr *
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: lpr druckt eine datei, und es gibt * bzw. find. ;)
<Seymour> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-AJCoR7/pkcs11: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dadrc> Macht nichts, das Teil ist eh doof und sollte nichts machen.
<Seymour> dadrc, aber es druck auch nicht
<Seymour> lpr: No file in print request.
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich mag der den * nicht.
<Seymour> ok, mit *.odt scheints zu gehen
<Seymour> Er druckt nur seitenweise sinnlose Steuerzeichen aus
<Seymour> Hätte ich dazu sagen sollen, dass es alles odt-Dateien sind?
<Seymour> Wieso öffnet es nicht einfach die zugehörige Anwendung und druckt damit aus?
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1672639.html
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Printing from the command line [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: ja, hättest du.
<Seymour> Ah jetzt ja
<Seymour> aber mit Libreoffice muss man lowriter -p *.* nehmen
<Seymour> ARGFH!!!!
<Seymour> Wieso schmeisst das $(%$( Mistding nach jedem Dokument eine zusätzliche Seite raus, wo lediglich "unsupported personality: PCL" draufsteht???
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute, er will dir was sagen. :P
<grossing> der redet mit dir :)
<Seymour> Wie stellt man das ab?
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: hast du das schon mal gegooglet?
<leszek> hi
<Seymour> nö mompls
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nämlich verdächtig nach nem spezifischen (HP) drucker problem :P
<Seymour> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886524
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Can't print HP Laserjet 1010 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Seymour> sagt, er musste nur pythin-packagekit installieren
<Seymour> aber das ist bei mir drin
<Seymour> Von der Seite, wo man sich angeblich den nötigen Druckertreiber runterladen kann, werd ich auf die Startseite von Openprinting umgeleitet
<Seymour> http://www.linuxprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=pxl1010&printer=HP-LaserJet_1012&show=0
<kubine> Title: OpenPrinting | The Linux Foundation (at www.linuxprinting.org)
<Seymour> aber ich hab eh nen lj 1010
<Seymour> aber wiewso macht er das nicht, wenn ich aus der GUI-Version raus drucke?!?
<grossing> vielleicht kommt dort was anderes zum Einsatz?
<Seymour> Na super, jetzt druckt er GAR nicht mehr
<Seymour> Wie ich es HASSE!
<benni> was ein abgang :)
<nils_2> ich habe noch immer ein problem mit meinem speaker beep. wenn ich den laptop von der stromzufuhr trenne, habe ich kein speaker beep mehr. schließe ich ihn wieder an, ist der beep wieder da. starte ich im akkubetrieb z.b. amarok und lasse ein lied laufen, kann ich auch einen speaker beep hören. jemand eine idee, wie ich das beheben kann?
<dadrc> modprobe -r pcspkr  
<dadrc> kein Speaker mehr
<nils_2> ich will pcspkr haben ;-)
<dadrc> Urghs, komische Problemstellung, keine Ahnung *g*
<nils_2> mich stört also, dass ich im akkubetrieb keinen speaker beep habe
<dadrc> Ok, Spaß beiseite: Wird irgendwie an ACPI liegen
<dadrc> Guck dir mal die Hooks an, vielleicht deaktiviert irgendwas den Speaker
<nils_2> wo finde ich die hooks?
<dadrc> Müssten in /etc/apci/events
<dadrc> sein
<nils_2> gibt es leider nicht
<dadrc> Gibt's wenigstens /etc/acpi?
<nils_2> nein
<nils_2> apci ist auch nicht in grub auf "off"
<dadrc> Wundert mich irgendwie.
<nils_2> es gibt aber /etc/default/acpi-support
<dadrc> Ajo, das ist normal.
<nils_2> nutzt mir aber nichts, ist ja nur für Suspend/hibernate
<beaver74> Sind die Pakete 'acpi' und 'acpid' denn installiert?
<nils_2> acpid ja, acpi nicht
<beaver74> hm.. müsste das nicht drauf sein, dadrc ?
<dadrc> Sollte, weiß aber nicht, wieso das nicht installiert ist
<nils_2> installier und acpitools gleicht mit
<nils_2> +t
<beaver74> nils_2, hattest du einen minimal Installation ausgeführt?
<beaver74> *eine
<nils_2> nein. habe ubuntu direkt auf den neuen rechner installiert
<beaver74> ok
<nils_2> cpu erkennung und taktung, sogar die lüftersteuerung waren kein problem
<beaver74> das wird afaik auch vom Kernel erledigt
<nils_2> helligkeit des monitors, klappt alles prima. ich bin begeistert. besser als bei meinem alten rechner
<nils_2> nur das beep macht probleme. ich kann auch nicht die lautstärke des beep mittels alsamixer einstellen. es bleibt bei einer laustärke
<nils_2> selbst wenn ich mute bei alsamixer einstelle, beep es
<beaver74> das beep kann auch direkt vom Mainboard über den internen Lautsprecher ausgegeben werden.. oder halt über die Soundkarte. Bei dir wird ersteres der Fall sein
<nils_2> kann man irgendwie die soundkarte dazu bewegen zu beepen, ohne das ich ein sample abspiele?
<beaver74> nils_2, du kannst das Paket 'beep' installieren.. ob das dann über das dann allerdings bei deiner jetzigen Konfiguration über die Soundkarte läuft, weiß ich nicht
<beaver74> ups
<nils_2> das paket beep habe ich installert
<nils_2> andernfalls gibt konsole keinen beep aus z.b. mittels  echo -e '\a'
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich schnall nicht, wie die Tastenkombination unter Unity ist, um ein Fenster zu minimieren, wenn es im Fullscreenmode ist. Strg-Super-runter ist es nicht, da wird es nur zum Fenster.
<Chr0n0x> Tag
<mamr> ich habe dateien mittels rsync und encfs verschlüsselt auf ein strato hidrive geladen; im dateimanager im browser kann ich die dateien sehen; wenn ich allerdings mittels webdav mounte, dann sind nur die von strato bereits vorgegebenen ordner zu sehen; weiß jemand, was ich machen könnte?
<sdx23> mamr: den Mount überprüfen, sync, neumounten, mehr Informationen geben.
<mamr> hab jetzt mehrmals gemountet; weiß nicht, was ich noch tun soll; ich mounte mit dem befehl "sudo mount -t davfs https://webdav.hidrive.strato.com/ /mnt/webdav/"
<mamr> dann finde ich in /mnt/webdav die ordner lost+found, public und users
<ppq> mamr: probier es auch mal mit:
<mamr> in users liegen eigentlich meine hochgeladenen sachen - die ich in der weboberfläche auch sehen kann; wenn ich mittels cd allerdings in users reingehe und ls -a abfeuere, dann sehe ich nur . und .. :-)
<ppq> !gvfs-mount > mamr 
<kubine> mamr: Informationen zu gvfs-mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<mamr> wie funktoniert denn da die syntac mit webdaV?;  gvfs-mount davs://https://webdav.hidrive.strato.com funktioniert nicht
<mamr> syntax
<ppq> mamr: du musst das https durch davs ersetzen
<ppq> nicht beides :)
<mamr> achso
<mamr> danke
<Chr0n0x> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin noch relativ "frisch" im Umgang mit Ubuntu. Dennoch hat sich bei mir ein kleiner Fehler aufgetan. Und zwar habe ich festgestellt, dass die Boot.Partition nur 412 MB Groß ist und diese nun belegt ist. Ich wollte sie nun vergrößern, auf 6GB, jedoch lässt sich dieses nicht so einfach anstellen. Hat jemand eine Idee für einen Anfänger, wie man dieses Problem beheben könnte?
<ppq> Chr0n0x: wieso hast du überhaupt eine eigene boot-partition? die ist nicht nötig, wenn man nicht gerade ein vollverschlüsseltes system hat
<Chr0n0x> Weil mir dieses empfohlen worden ist.
<ppq> Chr0n0x: vergrößern kannst du sie, indem du eine live-cd (zb. ubuntu oder gparted live-cd) bootest und erst platz schaffst, indem du eine partition an der richtigen stelle verkleinerst und dann deine bootpartition vergrößerst
<catweazle> Chr0n0x: lösch über die Paketverwaltung alle alten kernel die du nicht mehr brauchst
<ppq> Chr0n0x: naja, siehst ja was sich dann für probleme auftun. kernel-images sind heutzutage groß, die 400 mb kriegt man schon mit zwei doer drei voll
<catweazle> oder machs mit mit apt-get auf der konsole
<Chr0n0x> und wie lautet der Befehl um die alten Kernels zu löschen? bzw. zu säubern
<stevieh> apt-get remove
<stevieh> Chr0n0x: und mit dpkg -l | grep linux-image bekommst du raus, was installiert ist
<Chr0n0x> danke
<jokrebel> Chr0n0x: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alte-kernel-entfernen-2/#post-4169482
<kubine> Title: Alte Kernel entfernen › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<catweazle> stevieh: die header können auch mit runter
<stevieh> catweazle: stehen die danach eh nicht auf autoremove?
<catweazle> noch nicht bemerkt
<Chr0n0x> Habt ihr eigentlich eine "Buch"-Empfehlung für Ubuntu-Neulinge?
<catweazle> aber ist eh etwas eklig wenn so über 5 Jahre 50 kernel oder mehr sich ansammeln
<stevieh> catweazle: ja, die headers gehen dann ins autoremove, grad getestet.
<stevieh> jetzt noch n guten kernel und alles wird gut :-)
<catweazle> Chr0n0x: nicht den aktuellen den du grad gebootet hast löschen ;)
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Chr0n0x
<kubine> Chr0n0x: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Chr0n0x> Danke @kubine
<stevieh>  /msg kubine gehen wir mal nen Kaffe trinken?
<jokrebel> !bot > Chr0n0x ;-)
<kubine> Chr0n0x ;-): Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Chr0n0x> Jetzt fühle ich mich tatsächlich wie ein Anfänger ;)
<stevieh> :-)
<Chr0n0x> Schönen Nachmittag/Abend noch. Und danke für die Hilfe. ^^
<black__> hi alle, ich möcht gerne ein Shell-Script schreiben das folgendes kann : 1. script ausführen dann geht ein Fenster auf das mich fragt was ich gerne installieren möchte 2. es soll über apt-fast install laufen. Kann mir für das script behilflich sein ?
<LetoThe2nd> black__: schau dir zenity an. der rest ist $FLEISSARBEIT. bei spezifischen problemen kannst du dann nochmal fragen, u.u. auch im bash-channel.
<black__> LetoThe2nd, jo danke ich schau mal 
<Dingsbums> hello
<PrinzPfeifi> hallo?
<dadrc> hi
<PrinzPfeifi> Ich kann auf meinem Drucker nicht richtig drucken... Das Bild kommt zerhackt raus kann mir jemand helfen?
<PrinzPfeifi> CLX 3175 von Samsung ist der Drucker
<dadrc> PrinzPfeifi, welchen Treiber benutzt du denn?
<PrinzPfeifi> keine Ahnung wo sieht man das?
<jokrebel> PrinzPfeifi: Das hast Du beim einrichten des Druckers bestimmt und kann man in den Drucker-Eigenschaften sehen.
<PrinzPfeifi> also
<PrinzPfeifi> ich hab da zwei wies aussieht ^^
<PrinzPfeifi> Bei einem druckt er garnicht und beim anderen zerhackt
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, beide löschen, Treiber nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker installieren
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> PrinzPfeifi: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker ? Vielleicht findet sich da ja was für den CLX 3175 samsung
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PrinzPfeifi> Den einen hab ich umständlich mit einem eurer Kollegen hier mal über befehlzeilen eingegeben scheint aber irgendwas schief gegangen zu sein... <-- funktioniert nicht.... Der andere hat sich beim ein und ausstecken des Druckers selbst installiert <--- zerhackt
<PrinzPfeifi> wie lösche ich druckertreiber ^^
<PrinzPfeifi> ich hab für den umständlich installierten --> nennt sich unified treiber so eine Menüoption deinstalltion aber da passiert gar nix wenn ich das anklicke :(
<PrinzPfeifi> kann man die irgendwie über befehlszeilen löschen?
<dadrc> Musst den Treiber nicht löschen, einfach den Drucker entferne aus der Liste.
 * Dingsbums So mal aufgeräumt hab...Quod Libet durch Cmus ersetzt und Irssi für Xchat
<dadrc> Der Unified ist eigentlich richtig.
<PrinzPfeifi> jo aber der macht garnix
<PrinzPfeifi> was bei dem auch komisch ist das er keinen ORT anzeigt da is nur ein strich
<black__> hi nochmal ich komme mit dem zenity nicht so zurecht, aber die so in etwa habe ich mir das vorgestellt, jetzt müsste ich das ganze nur mit dem befehl: sudo apt-fast install "Gewünstes Programm eingeben" Passwort eingeben. Programm wird installiert. Könnte mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen ?
<jokrebel_> …werauchimmer wieauchimmer da geholfen hat den "umständlich über befehlszeile" zu aktivieren.
 * Dingsbums macht sich jetzt mal einen Tee =)
<PrinzPfeifi> also unter systemeinstellungen drucker entfernen?
<dadrc> black__, hier ist ein Beispiel, wie du dir das Passwort holen kannst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052976#9
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Bash sudo and zenity --password - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel_> !ot > Dingsbums
<kubine> Dingsbums: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel_> black__: Was soll eigentlich apt-fast sein?
<black__> jokrebel, apt-fast geht einweing schnell wie apt-get, läd mit mehreren verbindungen pakete runter, oder so ähnlich
<black__> +er
<jokrebel_> black__: Und das bringt genau was? Ob ich jetzt drei Dateien gleichzeitig, ab nur je zu einem drittel der Bandbreite lade oder nacheinander mach IMHO kaum nen Unterschied.
<black__> ich kann mich schwer ausdrücken jokrebel  : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-fast
<kubine> Title: apt-fast › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<black__> okay ich könnte es auch auf apt-get machen, nur ich kenn mich nicht aus mit scripten , jokrebel 
<jokrebel_> black__: Und Deine Verbindung ist wie megaschnell dass sich wegen vermutlichen 3 Sekunden ein PPA rechtfertigt?
<jokrebel_> black__: Und wenn Du einfach apt-get benutzt brauchst Du keine Scripte. Oder hab ich was überlesen?
<black__> jokrebel, ich möchte ein einfaches scrip schreiben, damit ich nicht immer terminal aufmachen muss und alles darüber machen muss :D
<bekks>  
<sdx23> black__: Gibt's. Nennt sich beispielsweise Synaptic.
<black__> sdx23, ja kenn ich auch sehr gut, dazu muss ich aber synaptic aufrufen, ich möchte es einfas per script erledigen :D
<Tero21> "einfach"er ist es per apt-get....
<jokrebel_> black__: Und wenn es Dir nur drum geht Aktuallisierungen automatisch einzuspielen, das kann auch in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung aktiviert werden. Dafür muss man nicht selbst ein Script basteln.
<black__> jokrebel, vereifacht ausgedrückt will ich : 1.script ausführen 2. das zu installierende Programm ein geben z.B. blender 3. Passwort eingeben 4. blender wird installiert 
<jokrebel_> black__: Wozu will man ein script schreiben, dass dann den Befehl "sudo apt-get install $tolles-Programm" ausführt? (*hint* - aber das wäre der ansatz für das sript)
<black__> jokrebel, ich kenn mich doch nicht aus mit scripten (hab 2 linke hände) was meinst du ? -.-
<jokrebel_> black__: Dann lies Dich ein diesbezüglich http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Shell_Script Google findet auch viele andere Seiten darüber.
<kubine> Title: Shell Script – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<daswort> Wisst ihr wie man in LibreOffice nach Datums sortieren kann wenn das Format tag.monat.jahr ist?
<black__> okay ich les mich mal durch, danke noch
<jokrebel_> black__: Gerne und viel Erfolg. Und wie schon erwähnt ist #bash eigentlich der besser Anlaufpunkt für sowas.
<daswort> bei den Feldern ist auch die Datumsformatierung ausgewählt.
<herberthertber> guten abend
<herberthertber> ich habe hier folgendes problem: ich bin gerade in einem live-system von dvd und kann eine ext4-partition nicht mehr öffnen
<herberthertber> ist aber ziemlich wichtig, weil dort daten drauf sind, die gesichert werden sollen, u.a. ein komplettes /home-verzeichnis
<dadrc> Fehlermeldungen?
<herberthertber> fehlermeldung ist hier: http://paste.ohai.su/1507/
<kubine> Title: #1507 $pastebin (at paste.ohai.su)
<herberthertber> dmesg | tail spuckt das hier aus: http://paste.ohai.su/1508/
<kubine> Title: #1508 $pastebin (at paste.ohai.su)
<dadrc> herberthertber, pack mal das ganze dmesg in 'nen pastebin, bitte
<herberthertber> dadrc: http://paste.ohai.su/1509/
<kubine> Title: #1509 $pastebin (at paste.ohai.su)
<jokrebel_> herberthertber: Ich würd ja ganz dringend erstmal eine komplette Kopie der Festplatte machen falls noch möglich. Und dann -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung 
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> urghs
<dadrc> Entweder die Platte oder der Kontroller ist hinüber, wenn ich mir das Log so angucke
<herberthertber> eeww
<the_gamer> wie kann ich am besten unter ubuntu per shell gucken ob ein bestimmtes paket installiert ider?
<herberthertber> wie gesagt, da war ein fünf jahre altes home verzeichnis drauf
<the_gamer> dpkg -l auf grep pipen tut nicht
<the_gamer> dpkg -l befehl nicht gefunden meint er
<jokrebel_> herberthertber: "war" könnte da sehr treffend sein … ;-/
<herberthertber> wie kopiere ich am sinnvollsten die komplette partition?
<dadrc> dd
<herberthertber> dd dürfte ja blöd sein
<dadrc> Wüsste nichts besseres
<herberthertber> da bräuchte ich einen datanträger irgendwo mit 34GB :/
<herberthertber> *e
<ppq> the_gamer: ich geb immer (ohne sudo!) ein:     apt-get purge paketname - allerdings drück ich nach den ersten paar buchstaben des paketnamen auf TAB. wenn das paket installiert ist, wird der name vervollständigt, ansonsten nicht. die methode ist zwar zweckentfremndend, aber schnell. sauberer und informatier ist:    apt-cache policy paketname   - allerdings wird da der paketname mit TAB in *jedem* fall vervollständigt, so dass vor ausführen kein rücksch
<ppq> luss auf den paketzustand möglich ist
<dadrc> Kein dpkg auf dem System klingt nicht gut
<herberthertber> aber wenn die partition kaputt ist, erklärt das auch, warum ich nicht mehr korrekt booten konnte
<the_gamer> ppq, thx
<jokrebel_> herberthertber: Um ne Platte die mindestens so groß ist wie die vermeintlich kaputte wirst Du zur Sicherung nicht rumkommen.
<the_gamer> aber dann muss es genau so anfangen, mit namen enthalten is da nich
<herberthertber> erschwerend hinzu kommt noch, dass ich an diesem rechner scheinbar nicht von usb booten kann :/
<herberthertber> hmm, hier liegt noch eine 2,5'' 80GiB-SATA-Platte
<dadrc> the_gamer, ich würd mal rausfinden, wieso dein System behauptet, kein dpkg zu haben
<herberthertber> erstmal sehen, was da drauf ist
<dadrc> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein
<daniel__> Ich suche einen Webrbrowser fürs Terminal. Jemand eine Empfehlung?
<herberthertber> daniel__: lynx
<the_gamer> dadrc, wie? dpkg geht, aber -l oder -i sagt er gibts nicht. grep -i komischwerweise auch o.O
<seere> daniel__: w3m oder links oder lynx
<dadrc> the_gamer, na, auch das kann eigentlich nicht sein.
<the_gamer> ja, war über chat und kopiert, vlt das newline mitkopiert oder sowas?
<dadrc> denke auch
<dadrc> Ansonsten probier die Langfassung: dpkg-query --list
<the_gamer> ok, danke
<herberthertber> so, dd läuft nun
<herberthertber> dann kann ich danach immerhin erstmal wieder ein system installieren und mich danach um die partition kümmern
<fippo> Hi, ich habe meine alten platten mit der lucid Installation in den neuen ivy bridge rechner gepackt. nun läd er nicht ata_piix obwohl ich update_initramfs mit /et/initramfs-tools/modules ata_piix eingetragen habe und  update_grub ausgeführt habe (von chroot). drop into a shell can't find root fs UUID. Könnte das an der ahci bios einstellung liegen?
<fippo> Leider bin ich nicht online mit dem Rechner, kein wlan accesspoint hier.
<fippo> Oder liegts am kernel? lucid alternate und mini.iso erkennen den ata controller auch nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-26
<vankooch> Hi. Ich versuche eine custom iso zu erstellen. Ich habe eine preseed datei erstellt, aber ich bekomme sie nicht geladen. Ich alle variationen aus probiert in der txt.cfg ohne erfolg…hat einer ne tipp vllt?
<dAnjou> und 3 uhr nachts würd ich nich drauf wetten ;)
<vankooch> :)
<vankooch> zeit ist relativ
<dAnjou> dann viel spaß beim wahrscheinlich relativ lange warten ;)
<werner1> Hallo, ich habe ein ziemliches Problem seit dem Wechsel meines Monitors.
<werner1> Der X-server scheint öfter nicht mehr zu reagieren.
<werner1> Leider finde ich aber nichts verdächtiges in den logs.
<werner1> Ich habe gerade wider das Problem. Derzeit bin ich auf einem anderen Rechner am tippen und habe aber vor dem Problem ein ssh uf den Problemrechner aufgemacht.
<werner1> Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das Problem eingrenzen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> werner1: ohne jetzt gross ahnung von X zu haben: die logs anschauen, nämlich /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> die potentiell nach EE abgreppen
<werner1> Da sind nur Fehler beim laden von fglrx drin (aber von ganz am Anfang der session).
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist das einzige, was mir gerade einfällt (achtung sehr esoterisch, aber selbst erlebt): minderwertiges hdmi-kabel
<LetoThe2nd> hat bei mir tatsähclich zum xorg-absturz geführt mit fglrx
<werner1> Ich habe gar kein hdmi-Kabel sondern displayport
<LetoThe2nd> ach ja, und flash. manche flash-seiten haben bei mir auch den effekt. das wars aber dann mit meiner weisheit
<werner1> 2560x1600 geht nicht über hdmi
<werner1> zumindest nicht >8bit
<LetoThe2nd> dann probiers mal mit hdmi und halt testweise geringerer auflösung/farbtiefe.
<werner1> Sollte ich den X-server dazu einfach mal killen?
<LetoThe2nd> k.a. ist eh nur gestocher im nebel von meiner seite.
<dingsbums> Wie ist nochmal der Befehl um im Terminal Angezeigt zu bekommen, ob man DDR2 oder DDR3 nutzt?
<LetoThe2nd> dingsbums: muss nicht zwingend so sein, könnte aber in dmidecode mit drin stehen.
<dingsbums> LetoThe2nd:   dmidecode
<dingsbums> # dmidecode 2.11
<dingsbums> /dev/mem: Permission denied
<LetoThe2nd> dingsbums: wir denken noch einmal kurz nach....
<dingsbums> LetoThe2nd:  ^^ schon gefunden meinen Fehler :p
<LinuxMS> für einen Datumsvergleich benötige ich die Möglichkeit einen beliebiges Datum in Sekunden seit 01.01.1970 ausgeben zu können. Mit der Syntax des date kommandos komme ich nicht weiter. Kann jemand helfen?
<stevieh> LinuxMS: ein dreizeiler in Perl?
<LinuxMS> hm, eigentlich in der shell
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxMS: man date lesen, formatstring, %s.
<LinuxMS> ja, soweit bin ich schon
<LinuxMS> nur an der Eingabe hapert'
<LinuxMS> ich will ja nicht das aktuelle datum ausgeben, sondern ein beliebiges, welches ich natürlich korrekt übergebenmuss
<LetoThe2nd> ja bei der eingabe ist date stellenweise etwas hakelig. hab aber gerade keine zeit das wieder rauszuprobieren.
<stevieh> date -d "2000-01-01 00:00" +%s
<stevieh> 946681200
<stevieh> aber ob da die Leapseconds dabei sind?
<leszek> hi
<TRON> Guten Tag @ all
<TRON> hat jemand schon mit bonding erfahrungen gemacht bei intel karten die den e1000e treiber nutzen, hab große probleme damit
<TRON> unter 12.04
<TRON> da kommt bei intel karten die den e1000e treiber nutzen immer dieser fehler bei der ausgabe vom mii-tool   SIOCGMIIREG on eth1 failed: Input/output error   hatte einer das problem aus und vllt eine lösung dazu  
<leszek> TRON: funktioniert ethtool denn erfolgreich ?
<TRON> leszek: ich hab mal hier das prob beschrieben http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bonding-e1000e-lacp/
<kubine> Title: Bonding e1000e LACP › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> TRON: ich will ja nicht bös sein. Aber ich glaube das ist ein generrelles Problem mit dieser Karte und dem Treiber, dass sich momentan nicht lösen lässt
<julez_> servus miteinander! ich möchte/muss eine normale Festplatte auf eine ssd klonen. die festplatte ist größer als die ssd, aber der gesamte, beschriebene speicherplatz passt auf die ssd. kann ich dazu in einem liove-system "dd if=/dev/sda/ of=/dev/<ssd>" verwenden?
<leszek> julez_: das wird nicht ganz klappen fürchte ich. 
<leszek> julez_: ich würde eher die partition(en) mounten und manuell rüberkopieren per sudo cp -a
<geser> oder per tar
<sdx23> julez_: es ginge, wenn du die Partition vorher verkleinern würdest. Will man bei SSDs aber nicht.
<leszek> julez_: ich habe das vor ein paar Monaten genauso gemacht, da ich mir auch ne SSD angeschafft hatte
<sdx23> !ssd > julez_ 
<kubine> julez_: Informationen zu SSD finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<julez_> hmm...hab ich schon vermutet. folgender vorschlag: live-systrem booten, festplatten mounten. mit rsync alles kopieren und anschließend den grup auf die ssd scheiben
<leszek> julez_: so habe ich das auch gemacht
<julez_> okay, dann werd' ich auf die weise mein glück versuchen, danke :) was ist dem besser? "cp -a" oder "rsync -avp" ? und was ist mit der UUID der festplatten in der fstab? die muss ich doch auch neu eintragen, oder?
<geser> stimmt, ja
<TRON> julez_: also ich wurde mir parted magic runterladen und die partition verkleinern das sie auf die ssd passt und dann mit clonezilla rüberclonen
<sdx23> rsync ehr mit -aAHXx (p ist ehh schon in a)
<sdx23> TRON: das ist bei SSDs i.a. ehr weniger zu empfehlen.
<TRON> sdx23: hab ich schon ewig so gemacht und nie probleme gehabt
<cilly> hm, aircrack-ng nicht im repo?
<sdx23> TRON: es führt auch nicht zu Problemen ansich sondern Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.
<cilly> Was soll denn das?
<sdx23> cilly: Hier kein Support für sowas, sry.
<cilly> sdx23: warum nicht?
<cilly> sdx23: ist das jetzt illegal?
<cilly> sdx23: Ich will eigentlich nur testen, wie sicher mein Home-WLAN ist...
<sdx23> cilly: Ist rechtliche Grauzone. Für was du das nehmen willst, ist dabei egal, kann ehh niemand nachprüfen.
<cilly> sdx23: okay, deswegen nicht im repo?
<sdx23> cilly: Nein, das war die Begründung, warum es hier keinen Support dafür gibt.
<julez_> noch ne frage zur bootloader-installation nach kopieren der daten: welche methode aus dem wiki bietet sich eher an? "Methode 2 - Root Directory-Variante", oder die kompliziertere "Methode 3 - mit Chroot"?
<sdx23> ich würde zu chroot raten, das ist als würde es aus dem System selbst installiert und daher tendenziell am problemlosesten.
<cilly> sdx23: oki, thx
<sunnyboy88> Hallo zusammen =)
<sunnyboy88> Ich hab ein Problem. Ich hab ausversehen sasl2-bin:amd64 auf nem i386 Ubuntu installiert... =/ Als ich das bemerkt habe, hab ich es gleich wieder deinstalliert, und wollte nun das richtige sasl2-bin i386 installieren, aber ich bekomm nun die Meldung "sasl2-bin:i386 is not co-installable with sasl2-bin:amd64 which is currently installed". Wie kann ich das denn wieder in Ordnung bringen? Vielen 
<sunnyboy88> vielen Dank schon mal
<zege> sunnyboy88: hast du aendisch installiert?
<sunnyboy88> du meinst z.B. über ssh das .deb Paket installiert?
<zege> naja, hast du dasueber die paketverwaltung gemacht, oder hast du ein deb heruntergelden und z.B. mit dpkg -i installiert?
<sunnyboy88> ach so, ich hab es mit wget heruntergeladen und dann mit dpkg --force-all installiert
<geser> was ergibt "dpkg -l | grep sasl2-bin"?
<sunnyboy88> ic  sasl2-bin 2.1.24~rc1.dfsg1+cvs2011-05-23-4ubuntu2 Cyrus SASL - administration programs for SASL users database
<sunnyboy88> iF  sasl2-bin:amd64 2.1.23.dfsg1-5ubuntu3 Cyrus SASL - administration programs for SASL users database
<geser> dann ist es nicht deinstalliert, wie hast du es deinstallieren wollen?
<zege> sunnyboy88: sudo dpkg -r sasl12-bin; sudo apt-get -f; dann solltest du wieder ein sauberes System haben und du kannst mit sudo dpkg -i sasl.... wieder neu installieren
<sunnyboy88> ich muss zugeben, ich bin leider nicht der Linux Experte. Ich hab es wie beschrieben installiert, und dann mit webmin deinstalliert
<jokrebel> webmin! oO
<sunnyboy88> zege: Vielen vielen Dank =) das werde ich gleich mal machen
<geser> versuch mal ob "sudo dpkg -P sasl2-bin:amd64" die Lage wieder (etwas) rettet
<geser> und wieso überhaupt mit "dpkg" installieren und nicht über "apt-get" (oder ähnliche Tools)?
<sunnyboy88> Hat alles geklappt =)) Vielen vielen Dank euch allen noch mal =)
<sunnyboy88> geser: warum nicht apt-get: weil ich das nach einem how-to gemacht habe, und einfach alles genau nachgemacht habe.
<koegs> da sieht man wie sinnlos manchmal solche how-tos sind
<sunnyboy88> koegs: wieso? Ist denn dpkg nicht gut? Ich benutz immer apt-get um Programme zu installieren, aber da ich den unterschied nicht kenne zwischen apt-get und dpkg, dachte ich die wissen sicherlich warum die nicht apt-get benutzen...
<black__> hi alle, könnte mir bitte, jemand weiterhelfen ? Ich hoffe es ist selbsterkärend http://pastebin.com/mQ0smxN6
<kubine> Title: #! /bin/sh Programm=$(zenity --entry --text "Bitte geben Sie Ihren Programm - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black__>  ohh, incl. tippfehler ,srry
<dadrc> Da fehlt die Hälfte
<dadrc> Du holst dir das Rootpasswort, aber benutzt es nicht
<dadrc> Das kann so nichts werden
<koegs> mir erschliesst sich nichtmal der sinn des ganzen
<dadrc> Guck dir nochmal den Link von gestern (?) an
<ppq> weia, wieso denn mit zenity das passwort abfragen, wenn gksudo doch genau das macht?
<ppq> achso ne schon gut
<ppq> :)
<koegs> sunnyboy88: wieso selber per dpkg manuell installieren, wenn ubuntu mit apt-get ein passendes tool bietet, siehst ja was dabei rauskommt, wenn man es selber versucht
<geser> sunnyboy88: dpkg ist das "low-level tool" das einfach macht was du sagst, apt ist da intelligenter indem es auch Paket-Abhängigkeiten prüft bevor es dpkg das Paket installieren lässt
<dadrc> black__, lass doch einfach gksu gleich die Installation starten
<black__> hab ich doch, dadrc ich blick nicht durch, wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann
<dadrc> War einen Post weiter unten
<stevieh> sachtmal, funktioniert bei irgendjemand Radiotray stabil? Irgendwie startet das regelmässig nicht.
<dadrc> Meine Freundin benutzt das ohne Probleme
<stevieh> dadrc: unter 12.04 im unity?
<dadrc> black__, probier mal einfach gksu --dasganzezeugs apt-get install <programm>
<dadrc> stevieh, 12.04 ja, aber Xfce
<stevieh> dadrc: ich vermute, das hat was mit dem ganzen notification zeugs zu tun. Wenns mal gestartet hat, gehts
<black__> dadrc, also wie, würdest du das ganze schreiben, ich bin blutiger anfänger *schuldig*
<black__> dadrc, mit gksu, bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung : http://pastebin.com/YPTWj4Tx
<kubine> Title: gksu: Ungültige Option -- y GKsu-Version 2.0.2 Aufruf: gksu [-u ] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> black__, ohne zu wissen, was du da genau eingeben hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, was da schiefgeht. aber ich würd mal mit `gksu apt-get install -y $Programm` anfangen
<black__> sorum geht es auch nicht
<black__> komisch, das es mit sudo klappt, allerding nur über konsole
<black__> so hab ich es jetzt gemacht http://pastebin.com/QjibqYzP
<kubine> Title: #! /bin/sh Programm=$(zenity --entry --text "Bitte geben Sie Ihr Programm e - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> black__, wenn du apt-get Optionen mitgeben willst, musst du noch ein -- einbauen, um gksu zu sagen, dass die Optionen für das aufgerufene Programm sind: gksu -- apt-get install -y $Programm
<black__> okay, danke dadrc  jetzt geht es
<black__> dadrc,  so, und wie bekomme ich noch ne status anzeige und mein "Programm wurde erfolgreich installiert" 
<dadrc> Wenn du 'ne Statusanzeige willst, nimm entweder 'ne Konsole oder Synaptic
<black__> okay, danke, ich gebs auf :)
<oldIcke> firefox-aurora(17.0a2) about:config oeffnet sich nicht. idee?
<dadrc> Keinen instabilen Kram benutzen :>
<dadrc> Also, will sagen, bei alphas sollte man damit rechnen, dass es Fehler gibt.
<oldIcke> ok thx, dachte is vieleicht bekannt.
<apollo13> oldIcke: gdb ranhängen und schaun was passiert
<oldIcke> cu bye
<Zufall1125> Hallo
<daswort> Warum passiert eigentlich nie etwas schlimmes wenn ich `rm -r .*` laufen lasse? Gibts Schutzmechanismen seitens Ubuntu oder rm?
<dadrc> Löscht doch nur alle Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis
<dadrc> Nur mit / passiert böses, und das verhindert rm
<k1l_> daswort: preserve root gibts. schau mal ins man
<ppq> es gibt afaik einen alias "rm", der rm mit irgendwelchen schutzoptionen aufruft
<daswort> Ich frage da ".*" auch ".." ist.
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, . und .. sind ausgenommen
<k1l_> würde ich auch sagen, sonst würde der ja immer alles drum herum mitlöschen.
<daswort> Denn einen Alias kann ich nicht finden. Wäre auch doof wenn man sich die bashrc (je nach Shell) zerhaut.
<sdx23> Hat auch nichts mit alias zu tun in dem Fall, weil das .* shcon von der Shell evaluiert wird.
<sdx23> Wenn du da "Schutzmaßnahmen" einbauen willst: GLOBIGNORE=.
<ppq> sdx23 to the rescue :)
<sdx23> ah, und rm selbst tut auch noch was: "   Any attempt to remove a file whose last file name component is `.'
<sdx23> or `..' is rejected without any prompting.
<sdx23> d.h. insbesondere auch sowas wie rm -r foo/bar/.. tut - nichts.
<daswort> Wie lässt man sich den Offset der Hardwareuhr ausgeben?
<daswort> Vielen dank wg. rm  ".." an euch. *Danknachschieb*
<dadrc> hwclock könnte helfe
<newuser> Hallo, ich möchte ubuntu 12.04 LTS ausprobieren. Die Live CD startet, und dann sehe ich nur buntes Rauschen auf dem Monitor. Was muß man da machen?
<dadrc> Kenn die Optionen jetzt nicht, aber im Zweifelsfall mit date vergleichen
<leszek> newuser: Mit F6 kann man im Bootmenü meines Wissens nach einen Failsafe Grafikmodus bzw. vesa einschalten. Evtl. bootet es dann ja
<dadrc> Würd ich auch behaupten, da muckt der Grafiktreiber
<newuser> hm, man kann zwischen 64bit und 32bit, nur ausprobieren und installieren wählen. und die Tasten F1 bis F6 drücken.
<newuser> wenn ich F6 drücke, dann kommt so eine Zeile, die mit quite -- endet.
<daswort> Wenn du nicht weißt ob 32 oder 64, nutze 32 und schau dich mal bei Ubuntu um wie es dir gefällt. 
<newuser> Ich habe alles ausprobiert,  leider kann ich nichts erkennen, da ich nur Rauschen auf dem Monitor habe. Eine alte (Ubuntu 9.04 CD fand ich schon sehr schön, möchte aber 12.04 ausprobieren)
<k1l_> newuser: welche graka hast du denn?
<newuser> daswort: Mein System ist 64bit (Windows ist jedenfalls als 64bit version installiert und läuft!)
<daswort> Dann wäre das ja geklärt ;) newuser 
<newuser> k1l_: Eine Radeon HD 6570
<newuser> Ich weiss ja auch grundsätzlich was passieren muß, da ich ja eine Ubuntu 9.04 CD angeschaut habe.
<sdx23> newuser: Drück mal F6 und schreib hinter das "quiet" ein " xforcevesa".
<newuser> sdx23: und dann ENTER ?
<sdx23> newuser: kA, da muss irgendwo noch stehen, wie man es zum booten bringt.
<newuser> sdx23: ja, nennt sich Hilfe mit F1 (leider steht da nichts von xforcevesa, nur das man mit F& zusätzliche Optionen angeben kann)
<newuser> also ich teste das mal und melde mich....
<newuser> Danke soweit.
<LupusE> hi
<mnass> nabend - ich suche unter Ubuntu eine Software mit der man möglichts gute Slide Shows - Avi+Soundtrack - machen kann?
<mnass> avi oder irgendein filmformat - soll für youtube sein
<dadrc> mnass, guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> dadrc: du meinst wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Diashows_erstellen mnass 
<kubine> Title: Diashows erstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Oder das, noch einfacher
<mnass> jepp sowas .. ich schau mal durch
<mnass> danke
<GeFeDue> hi there
<GeFeDue> Hallo, ich habe da ein kleines Problem, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig?!?
<grossing> wenn du ein ubuntu-Problem hast ja
<GeFeDue> ja, ich habe ein netbook und ubuntu 12.04.1 schon länger auf meiner festplatte, die auflösung meines "Netbook-monitors" ist 1024x600
<GeFeDue> wenn ich über den "Anzeigegeräte"-befehl den desktop erweitern will
<GeFeDue> wird der zweite bildschirm, der größer ist automatisch gedreht um 90gra
<GeFeDue> d
<GeFeDue> daher, er zeit anstelle von den eigentlichen 1280x1024 als auflösung 1024x1280 an.
<newuser> Nun habe ich verschiedenes ausprobiert. Ubuntu 11.04 runtergeladen, 12.04.1 runtergeladen, und CD's gebrannt. Beide Versionen bringen für den Livemodus nur Rauschen auf den Bildschirm
<GeFeDue> die bildanzeige lässt sich auch nicht direkt drehen, über das "Anzeigegeräte" ausrichtungs dropdownmenü lässt sich nur "mit oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn auswählen"
<k1l> GeFeDue: was für ein netbook ist das denn?
<newuser> Daher habe ich xforcevesa im Bootmenü nach Druck auf F6 angegeben. Ohne Erfolg. (Also immer noch rauschen)
<GeFeDue> samsung nc10 plus habe den intel gma3150 grafikchipsatz
<k1l> GeFeDue: und hast du da mal was verstellt? welche graka? welcher treiber? das 90° höre ich zum ersten mal
<GeFeDue> der bildschirm wird per vga angeschlossen
<GeFeDue> "mir kommt es auch komisch vor"
<GeFeDue> ich benutze den standardtreiber aus den ubuntu-quellen
<k1l> GeFeDue: bei meinem nc10 und 12.04 gab es nicht diese probleme
<newuser> Jetzt läuft hier gerade Ubuntu 9.04 live. Das funktioniert mit 800x600 Punkten. 
<GeFeDue> also bisher
<GeFeDue> im Unity-2d desktop funktioniert dies auch ohne probleme, lediglich unter unity 3d stellt er sich quer oO
<newuser> sdx23: k1l leszek: Habt Ihr noch ne Idee?
<k1l> GeFeDue: nicht irgendwelche xorg oder treiber ppas drin? oder überhaupt ppas die vlt versehentlich eines der treiber ersetzt ht?
<k1l> *hat?
<GeFeDue> hab am grafiktreiber nicht rumgeschraubt
<GeFeDue> mhh ich hab vor kurzem wohl den compizconfigsettingsmanager installiert um etwas zu verändern damit ein spiel im Vollbild erscheint...
<GeFeDue> versuche das mal eben rückgängig zu machen und schaue obs dann geht
<k1l> GeFeDue: hmm, schau da mal ob du da vlt was zum drehen findest
<k1l> ansonsten würde ich mal mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR ran gehen.
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> GeFeDue: Ist das vielleicht ältere Hardware? Dann könnte ein versuch mit zB. xubuntu nicht schaden.
<Plexus> moin zsame
<Plexus> ich frickel grad am cairodock rum
<Plexus> wollte da nn icon als indikator nutzen für nen on-off button
<Plexus> das imagefile lass ich mittels verknüpftem script austauschen, aber cairo braucht jedesmal nen schubs (mittels apply in den startereigenschaften) um das icon dem image dann wieder anzupassen
<Plexus> gibts da evtl. schon ne fertige lösung?
<k1l> Plexus: ich denke mit sowas so spezifischem hast du bei den cairo jugs direkt bessere chancen
<k1l> *jungs
<Plexus> bin schon bei denen im chan - aber keine sau antwortet
<Plexus> ich werd nu ewohl ma deren forum aufsuchen
<k1l> ja bei projekt-channeln muss man meist geduld mitbringen
<jokrebel> Plexus: Nur zur Sicherheit; kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cairo-Dock
<kubine> Title: Cairo-Dock › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Plexus> jo - aber da steht nix dazu
<Plexus> wär halt edel, wenn man den status vom css-server, rtorrent etc direkt am icon ablesen könnte
<jokrebel> …war n Versuch wert
<GeFeDue> ok wenn ich beide bildschirme mit der selben auflösungbelasse wird der 2te nicht gedreht, dann funktioniert der multimonitormodus
<GeFeDue> allerdings sind 2x 800x600 nicht gerade wünschenswert
<GeFeDue> gibt es eventuell eine funktion alle Grafikeinstellungen auf den Werkszustand zurück zu setzen?!?
<jokrebel> GeFeDue: Was für Grafikkarte ist das?
<GeFeDue> jokrebel Intel GMA 3150
<k1l> GeFeDue: bei meinem nc10 geht halt die graka ans limit, wenn ich da nen fullhd dranhänge. da macht man besser nur den externen an.
<GeFeDue> der LCD macht nur 1280x1024 mit, von daher sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein für die Grafikkarte
<IronMaiden> guten abend
<IronMaiden> ich hab ein problem mit meiner glibc
<IronMaiden> nach einem apt-get install gnome kann ich mein system nicht mehr booten weil die glibc anscheinde vertauscht wurde
<jokrebel> IronMaiden : . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<IronMaiden> leider startet das system nicht
<IronMaiden> nicht mal cmd
<IronMaiden> cored dumped
<k1l> IronMaiden: und welche fremdquelle hat das ausgelöst?
<GeFeDue> hab mal eben ein video davon gemacht, ich kann mir das selber irgendwie nicht erklären, hier ist der link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTdqdNbkiCo
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Desktop Second Screen flips on activation - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<IronMaiden> die neuste version von ubuntu 12 iwas mit unity
<k1l> IronMaiden: 12.04 oder 12.10?
<IronMaiden> glaubs 4
<k1l> IronMaiden: und fremdquellen? weil von sich aus vertauscht da nichts die glibc. da muss man schon selber hand an legen
<IronMaiden> nur mit apt-get install gnome
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Das würd der erste Befehl aus meinen Anforderungen erzählen…
<k1l> GeFeDue: hast du da vlt was zu in der xorg.conf stehen?
<IronMaiden> jo das gleiche wie immer
<IronMaiden> das ist ja nicht das problem
<k1l> GeFeDue: ist das vlt ein monitor zum drehen?
<IronMaiden> er findet die glibc2.15 net
<IronMaiden> das mit glibc2.11 konnte ich shcon iwie beheben
<jokrebel> IronMaiden : . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke. <repeat>
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<IronMaiden> ohm man wenn ich nicht mal in die cmd komme wie soll ich dann in die apt kommen
<IronMaiden> das problem core dumped weil glibc2.15 not found
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Geht STRG+ALT+F1 in ne Konsole?
<IronMaiden> ne
<IronMaiden> ich komm jha net mal mit recovery in die console
<IronMaiden> über chroot komm ich zwar da rein aberspeicher zugriffsfehler
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Dann bitte mittels ner LiveCD
<IronMaiden> sag doch einfach wie ich ne glibc bekomme
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Wenn das soch einfach wär, hätt ich es gesagt…
<IronMaiden> jo aber du bist der master
<IronMaiden> ;)
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Oder würd dir ein kauf dir eins helfen?
<IronMaiden> lol ubuntu kauft man sich net xD
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Wenn man es zeschossen hat muss man Hand anlegen oder Hilfe kaufen ;-)
<IronMaiden> ich bin doch net blöd ;)
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Dann liefer bitte ordentliche Fehlermeldungen damit man Dir helfen kann.
<IronMaiden> also ich erzähl dir mal die ganze story
<GeFeDue> unter /etc/X11 findet sich keine Xorg.cong ?!? OO
<IronMaiden> update auf 12.04
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: von?
<IronMaiden> wie es dazu gekommen ist
<IronMaiden> dann nach update neustart und
<IronMaiden> hallo ich unity und sehr scheisse
<IronMaiden> also unity weg
<jokrebel> "hallo ich unity und sehr scheisse" wie meinen? 
<IronMaiden> dann natürlich kein session manager mehr gehabt
<IronMaiden> also apt-get install gnome
<IronMaiden> und dann kernel dumpt
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Kannst Du vielleicht wenigstens ein paar der Fragen die man Dir stellt vernünftig beantworten, bitte?
<IronMaiden> ok mom
<IronMaiden> so:    /sbin/init: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libnih.so1
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Ich hätte (immer noch) gerne alles. Und nicht nur eine Zeile. 
<IronMaiden> das gleiche nochmals mit 2.10 dann waers das
<jokrebel> IronMaiden: Ich fürchte, so kommen wir nicht zusammen…
<IronMaiden> oje lass sein gute nacht
<misterx> moin
<misterx> seit einiger zeit meldet mir apt beim prüfen auf updates einen 406er http-fehlercode einer offiziellen paketquelle
<misterx> kennt jemand das problem und die lösung?
<jokrebel> misterx : . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> sek…
<misterx> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410842/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MenschZwoNull_> Guten Abend!
<jokrebel> misterx: Ist http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages ein manueller Eintrag in Deinen Paketquellen? Vielleicht einfach entfernen.
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<misterx> jokrebel: wüsste ich jetzt nicht…
<misterx> glaube, an der sources.list hab ich schon was länger nicht mehr rumgespielt
<misterx> zumal's ja nicht gerade nach ppa aussieht…?
<jokrebel> misterx: Hast Du denn ein 64Bit-System?
<misterx> natürlich.
<k1l> misterx: stell mal auf die hauptserver in software-properties-gtk
<k1l> der deutsche server muckt ab und zu rum
<misterx> misterx@ixion:~$  uname -a
<misterx> Linux ixion 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:16:45 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> oder warte einfach mal was ab, bis der server sich gesynct hat
<misterx> hm.
<misterx> nachher mal schauen, welche server mein desktop verwendet. der hat nämlich keine probleme, iirc. ;)
<misterx> danke erstmal für die infos
 * Fuchs schlaegt misterx fuer die Verwendung von Farbe
<misterx> Fuchs: sorry, unbeabsichtigt
<misterx> das war transfer von konsole zu konsole per Strg+C/V
<misterx> mea maxima culpa
<Fuchs> ist okay :) 
<daswort> Gibts ein diff-Modus für LibreOffice mit dem ich zwei doc-Dateien vergleichen kann?
<misterx> hätte was, sone funktion…
<daswort> Bearbeiten → Vergleichen
<misterx> fürs ODF kann ich hilfsweise vorschlagen, die contents.xml auszuleen, aber doc?
<misterx> nice, thx
<daswort> Habe gerade Treiber für einen Drucker installiert: Lexmark x74. Das Scannen funktioniert auch - der Drucker wird angezeigt Cups kann Einstellungen ändern. Nur druckt er nicht. bleibt einfach stumm :(
<daswort> Ideen?
<ring2> daswort, wie hast du denn welchen treiber installiert?
<ring2> daswort, hast du mal in der cups oberfläche geguckt, ob unter drucker einfach starten ausgewählt werden kann?
<ring2> daswort, also cups - drucker - $druckername - wartung - drucker starten
<daswort> http://home.online.no/~enrio/#Installation_instructions
<kubine> Title: Lexmark X74 Linux Printer Driver (at home.online.no)
<daswort> Habe schon versucht eine Testseite unter CUPS zu drucken. ring2 
<ring2> daswort, schön, und hast du mal getestet, ob du "drucker starten" auswählen kannst?
<daswort> Drucker starten gibt es nicht. Nur Drucker stoppen
<ring2> daswort, gibt es eventuell neuere treiber für deinen x74? september 2005 ist ja doch schon etwas älter
<daswort> ring2: ich kann keine anderen Treiber finden :(
<daswort> Und offizielle gibts nicht.
<ring2> hab auch keine aktuelleren gefunden. dieser wird ja auch bei openprinting empfohlen
<ring2> daswort, hab mit lexmark druckern leider auch keine erfahrung. bin mit hp und deren treibern verwöhnt. vielleicht hat aber jemand anderes eine idee
<misterx> wie kann ich meinen wlan-treiber herausfinden?
<daswort> ring1: danke für deine Teilnamhme :)
<ring1> misterx, lshw -c network
<ring1> daswort, gerne :)
<misterx> ring1: thx
<ring1> misterx, bitte. treiber gefunden?
<misterx> ja, aber mit dem ergebnis unzufrieden
<ring2> misterx, lspci -v wäre eine weitere möglichkeit
<ring2> misterx, sofern per pci und nicht usb angeschlossen
<misterx> jo, danke…
<misterx> mit firmware rumspielen kann unklug sein, hm…?
<ring2> misterx, wenn du verrätst, was genau du vorhast, kann dir vielleicht auch jemand hier helfen
<misterx> ich möchte einen ausgedienten laptop zum wlan-access-point mo
<misterx> *mutieren
<misterx> allerdings scheint das der akt treiber nicht zu unterstützen
<daswort> misterx: hast du mal geschaut ob es überhaupt jemals eine erwähnte firmware für das gerät gab?
<misterx> hm?
<Guest11978> hallo! :)
<misterx> daswort: die angelegenheit hat sich insofern erledigt, als dass ich inzwischen ein problem weiter bin
<misterx> aber danke ;)
<daswort> ok
<daswort> hi Guest11978 
<misterx> (workstation wechseln)
<Guest11978> wenn ich ich meinen Laptop einen Kopfhörer einstecke, wird der interne Lautsprecher abgeschaltet, aber der Kopfhörer bleibt stumm (Xubuntu 12.04). Woran kann das liegen?
<Guest11978> *in meinen Laptop ...
<Guest11978> Audio-Chipsatz: VIA VT 1708S
<benni> Guest11978: schon die Audio-Einstellungen angeguckt?
<Guest11978> HDA Intel
<Guest11978> wo? im alsamixer?
<MisterX> re
<Guest11978> benni, oder was meinst Du?
<ring2> Guest11978, alsamixer wäre doch ein guter start
<benni> ne erst mal ganz banal im Gnome. da ist bei mir so ne einstellung, die mir mal geholfen hatte bei nem ähnlichen problem
<Guest11978> benni, ich habe XFCE
<benni> ach stimmt, ja sagtest du ;)
<benni> äh... gute nacht dann mal
<benni> bin offensichtlich nicht mehr hilfreich
<MisterX> ich war grad offline, wo isn das problem?
<MisterX> (und zufällig nutze ich xfce)
<Guest11978> also, wenn ich bei mir einen Kopfhörer einstecke, wird zwar der interne Lautsprecher des Laptops stummgeschaltet, aber auch der Kopfhörer bleibt stumm
<Guest11978> Audio-Chipsatz: VIA VT 1708S
<Guest11978> HDA Intel
<MisterX> im lautstärkeregler haste mal nachgeschaut?
<Guest11978> ja, habe ich
<MisterX> pavucontroltools etc?
<Guest11978> es knackt nur mal kurz im Kopfhörer, wenn ich den im Gnome-Alsa-Mischpult stummschalte und wieder einschalte, aber sonst tut sich nichts
<Guest11978> pavucontroltools sagt mir grad nix
<MisterX> pavu-controls? oder so ähnlich
<ring2> pavucontrol
<MisterX> schau mal im pulse-audio artikel
<MisterX> ring2: danke.
<Guest11978> pavucontrol ist zumindest installiert ...
<ring2> dann starte es doch mal :)
<Guest11978> wo finde ich diesen Artikel?
<ring2> Guest11978, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio#pavucontrol
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MisterX> im ubuntuusers-wiki
<MisterX> danke, ring
<MisterX> *zu langsam war*
<Guest11978> ja, den hatte ich schon gestartet - ich kannte nur nicht den Namen
<MisterX> okay
<Guest11978> im Menü heißt das Tool ganz anders
<Guest11978> da habe ich auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert
<Guest11978> aber vielleiucht kennst Du ja noch 'nen Trick ...
<MisterX> alsamixer
<MisterX> good old konsolen-dingsi
<MisterX> (der kopfhörer ist intakt, ja?
<Guest11978> MisterX, ich nehme mal 'nen anderen Kopfhörer
<MisterX> oder du testest den, den du hast, mal mit nem mp3-player oder so
<Guest11978> nee, der geht auch nicht :(
<MisterX> kay.
<Guest11978> knacken können sie beide
<ring1> guck doch mal mit dem alsamixer, ob der kopfhörer vielleicht doch noch gemutet ist
<Guest11978> nein, wirklich nicht
<MisterX> [23:36:11] <MisterX> alsamixer
<MisterX> [23:36:17] <MisterX> good old konsolen-dingsi
<ring1> hast du alsamixer mal ausgeführt oder nur in pavucontrol geguckt?
<Guest11978> den gibt's bei XFCE übrigens auch mit GUI ;)
<Guest11978> beides
<ring1> ok. gui braucht kein mensch :)
<Guest11978> :D
<MisterX> ex-akt.
<ring1> Guest11978, ansonsten könntest du es im forum probieren. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Hilfestellung-bei-Soundproblemen
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest11978> also, rein physikalisch scheint der Kopfhörerausgang ja zu funktionieren, sonst würde er ja nicht knacken, oder?
<MisterX> scheint so
<Guest11978> das ist übrigens der einzige Fehler, mit dem ich bei meinem Laptop (gekauft mit Ubuntu 10.04 vorinstalliert) noch zu kämpfen habe ...
<MisterX> huch, wer verkauft denn laptops mit ubuntu vorinstalliert?
<MisterX> hat dell sich doch wieder eines besseren besonnen?
<Guest11978> ich wollte halt keine M$-Steuern bezahlen!
<Guest11978> nee, das Teil ist von Asus
<MisterX> VERkäufer, nich käufer…
<Guest11978> ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass der Kopfhörer unter Ubuntu 10.04 noch funktionierte ...
<MisterX> was hast du jetzt drauf?
<Guest11978> Xubuntu 12.04
<MisterX> k
<Guest11978> mit Unity komme ich nicht klar
<Guest11978> ich habe vor dem Upgrade XFCE installiert
<MisterX> *nick*
<MisterX> daran wirds wohl nicht gelegen haben, hoffe ich
<MisterX> das wär ein wenig arg seltsam
<Guest11978> nee, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen
<Guest11978> XFCE packt ja nicht die Hardware an
<MisterX> also die konsolenversion vom mixer haste probiert, ja?
<MisterX> das wär meine letzte idee.
<Guest11978> ja, die läuft auch noch
<MisterX> k. sorry.
<ring1> hast du ein tool nach dem anderen probiert oder alle parallel?
<Guest11978> mehr oder weniger parallel
<ring1> davon würde ich absehen, eher eins nach dem anderen
<Guest11978> okay, dann versuche ich das mal
<Guest11978> nee, da tut sich nix :(
<Guest11978> vielen Dank für die Hilfe, insbesondere für den Link zum Forum! :)
<MisterX> gerne. erfolg wäre mir lieber gewesen…
<Guest11978> und mir erst! ;)
<MisterX> ;)
<Guest11978> sonst bin ich ja meist der, der hilft ...
<Guest11978> naja, in diesem Channel hier bin ich heute zum ersten Mal
<MisterX> wollt grad sagen
<MisterX> das forum und das wiki sind hier eigentlich… bekannt.
<MisterX> ich habe mir nach dem Artikel "WLAN Router" (mittels hostapd) einen wlan access-point erstellt
<MisterX> allerdings kann ich keine verbindung dahin aufbauen
<MisterX> selbst ungesichert scheint irgendwas schiefzulaufen
<Guest11978> bei mir ist jetzt auch echt was faul! :(
<Guest11978> wenn ich meine Finger auf die Handballenauflage lege, dann pfeift mein Laptop ganz unerträglich!
<MisterX> oha
<bekks> Und das ist kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<MisterX> *hrhr*
<Guest11978> nee, das dürfte ein reines Hardwareproblem sein ...
<Guest11978> boah, das weckt echt Tote auf!
<Guest11978> hmm, das ist wohl eine Rückkopplung vom Mikrofon!
<MisterX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router ← die anleitung nach der ich gerade arbeite
<kubine> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MisterX> unter "Funktionsprüfung" ist ne iwconfig ausgabe angegeben
<MisterX> meine ausgabe stimmt im prinzip überein (hab nen anderen kanal gewählt, daher andere freq) - allerdings sind der RTS und Fragment threshold bei mir "off"
<MisterX> ne idee, ob das a) wichtig und b) zu ändern ist?
<Guest11978> falls es jemanden interessiert: es war der Mic Booster
<Guest11978> ich dachte schon, mein Laptop wäre kurz vorm Abnippeln ...
<MisterX> ;)
<MisterX> hostapd scheint die entspr. einstellungen oben nicht zu übernehmen
<MisterX> eingestellt in der conf sind sie
<MisterX> works.
<MisterX> kann ich eigentlich mit einem dhcp-server auch mehr als 253 rechner versorgen?
<MisterX> also nicht nur 192.168.1.* sondern auch 192.168.2.* versorgen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-27
<Guest11978> MisterX, im Prinzip gibt es da zwei Möglichkeiten:
<Guest11978> entweder zwei getrennte Netze, oder 'ne andere netmask
<MisterX> also, was ich mir in meiner kindlichen naivität gerade vorstelle, ist ein netzwerk aus 255+ rechnern, die sich gegenseitig "sehen" können
<MisterX> ;)
<Guest11978> also nur ein Netz
<Guest11978> also per netmask
<MisterX> okay.
<MisterX> werde ich mich wohl reinlesen müssen
<MisterX> aber danke für das stichwort, schön, dass es immerhin theoretisch klappt und keine wunschvorstellung eines müden geistes ist ;)
<Guest11978> dann musst Du erst mal wissen, wie groß das Netz denn maximal werden soll
<Guest11978> es handelt sich hoffentlich nicht um den DHCP-Server in 'nem DSL-Router o.ä.,oder?
<MisterX> wieso?
<MisterX> also, nein, es handelt sich um den dhcp-server auf einem ausgedienten laptop, mit dem ich spielen will
<MisterX> aber… wieso?
<Guest11978> weil die sich meist nicht frei konfigurieren lassen ...
<MisterX> ah, kay
<MisterX> nö, ich hab vollen rootzugriff auf die debian-basierte kiste
<Guest11978> gut
<MisterX> im moment bin ich dabei, die internetverbindung durchzureichen… :)
<Guest11978> also, mit netmask 255.255.254.0 kannst Du insgesamt 510 Netzknoten mit IP-Adressen versorgen
<Guest11978> reicht das?
<MisterX> sollte für's erste
<MisterX> was, wenn ich mehr brauche?
<Guest11978> gut
<MisterX> bzw. wo kann ich die funktionsweise sinnvoll nachlesen?
<MisterX> MUHARR!
<Guest11978> dann musst Du noch ein Bit abzweigen
<MisterX> ich liebe es, wenn $Dinge funktionieren :D
<MisterX> und die ips der teilnehmer im lan sehen dann wie aus…?
<Guest11978> das wäre dann 255.255.252.0
<Guest11978> nun, dafür reicht jetzt leider die Zeit nicht - mein Bett warte schon auf mich
<MisterX> kay
<MisterX> dennoch: danke
<Guest11978> gern geschehen! :)
<Guest11978> gute N8! :)
<MisterX> m8
<hardcore> wie kann man denn nachsehen aus welchem repository ein paket installiert wurde?
<hardcore> oder wo das paket liegt das muss ja zum installieren mal runtergeladen worden sein
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: CLI kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen, aber synaptc hat links unten die sortierung "ursprung"
<hardcore> okay
<hardcore> was beduetet denn bei dpkg -l iU  libconfig8-dev
<hardcore> ii = installed
<hardcore> iU?
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> kann gibt's fuer telepathy/empathy auch ein plugin, dass rss-feeds anzeigen kann?
<apollo13> oO
<LetoThe2nd> gibts ne möglichkeit, in chromium bestimmt bookmarks von der synchronisation auszunehmen?
<jan77> ach nee, ich habe das mit gwibber verwechselt... kann gwibber rss?
<apollo13> oO
<apollo13> jan77: warum sollte ein micro blogging client rss können?
<apollo13> wobei ers wahrscheinlich sogar kann
<apollo13> gwibber 3 roadmap: Some services that were supported in earlier versions will be making a comeback, including Ping.fm, RSS, and BrightKite.
<jan77> apollo13: vom prinzip her sind tweets und rss-feeds doch aehnlich
<apollo13> jan77: ja, vom antworten und resharen mal abgesehen ;)
<jan77> ja, davon mal abgesehen
<jan77> anscheinend geht's nicht...
<apollo13> entweder ne alte version nehmen oder eben auf 3 warten…
<jan77> bei 12.04 ist 3.4.2 dabei...
<jan77> steht trotzdem nirgens was von rss
<jan77> gibt's denn ein anderes tool, was mir rss-feeds in diesen durchsichtigen nachrichten auf dem desktop zeigt?
<apollo13> jan77: also auf http://gwibber.com/ steht aktuell 2.30, drum glaub ich das 3.4.2 von gwibber nicht wirklich
<apollo13> 3.4 gibts nirgendwo: https://launchpad.net/gwibber/3.0
<kubine> Title: Series 3.0 : Gwibber (at launchpad.net)
<apollo13> oh da: https://launchpad.net/gwibber/3.4
<apollo13> vlt musst es unter plugins erst aktivieren, andererseits isses nur auf der roadmap, das heißt nicht dass es dabei ist
<jan77> im repository ist leider kein rss-plugin fuer gwibber
<apollo13> naja nur weils im repo nicht ist heißt es nicht, dass es es nicht geben würde, aber wie gesagt es ist nur auf der roadmap
<koegs> einfach hier lesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/422602
<kubine> Title: Bug #422602 “Bring back support for RSS/Atom feeds” : Bugs : Gwibber (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<nighty2k> servus zusammen, könnte mir jemand verraten wie ich den auostart von mdadm am besten  verhindern kann, so dass ich zu einem späteren zeitpunkt mdadm händisch starten kann?
<apollo13> nighty2k: update-rc.d -f mdadm remove sollte das erreichen
<apollo13> zumindest mitm alten init system, ka wie das mit upstart ist
<nighty2k> update-rc.d -f mdadm remove sollte das erreichen hatte ich versucht, nach dem boot war das array trotzdem up
<geser> wird das nicht von der initramfs gemacht?
<apollo13> geser: gute frage
<apollo13> geser: stimmt, mdadm dürfte nur der monitor sein
<geser> mdadm hängt sich auch in die initramfs ein und baut dort das RAID zusammen
<apollo13> nighty2k: ich würde die docs zu /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf lesen
<apollo13> dort kannst vlt sagen dass er manche raids nicht auto assemblen soll
<geser> und nicht vergessen danach die initramfs neu zu bauen, damit die aktualisierte mdadm.conf dort auch enthalten ist
<hasdf> kanns sein, das kopieren ext4 --> ntfs langsam ist? die platte sollte eigentlich 80MB/s schaffen, macht aber nur 24,8MB/s
<dadrc> ntfs ist unter Linux generell doof
<dadrc> MS hat nie ordentliche Specs rausgerückt, das ist alles mehr oder weniger geraten
<hasdf> hmm aber fat kommt nicht in farge wegen dateigröße :(
<ppq> hasdf: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd damit kannst du unter windows von ext2/3/4 lesen. schreiben geht auch, würd ich an deiner stelle aber nicht riskieren.
<kubine> Title: Ext2 File System Driver for Windows | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux-Partitionen_unter_Windows es gibt mehrere tools, hier gibt es eine übersicht 
<kubine> Title: Linux-Partitionen unter Windows › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hasdf> is aber doof, bei freunden etc immer das programm zu installieren...
<ppq> joa, dann musst du damit leben dass ntfs unter linux langsam ist
<k1l_> das geht nicht zufällig noch über usb?
<hasdf> k1l_, usb3
<hasdf> aber grad n test mit dem von ubuntu mitgelieferten tool gemacht
<hasdf> kleinste schreib: 43, größte schreib 86, mittlere: 69
<ring2> bananen?
<hasdf> das wär doch ganz anständig, aber beim kopieren zeigt er mir nur 25MB/s an
<hasdf> äpfel
<hasdf> hmm ich formatier einfach die hälfte als ext4, danke trotzdem
<hasdf> ext4 --> 97MB/s
<ppq> glühstrumpf
<nighty2k> @ apollo und geser , danke fuer die tipps, sorry war gerade am arbeiten, werde mich ma rein lesen 
<hasdf> grad ferndiagnose von nem freund. die unity suche findet gerade installierte programme nicht, an was könnte das liegen?
<k1l_> sicher das das programm installiert ist? welches ist es, wie installiert?
<k1l_> welches uschwort wird verwendet?
<hasdf> pidgin, über apt-get install pidgin. aber ist n generelles problem. das anwendungsfenster von unity hat auch keinen inhalt
<hasdf> kann man unity iwie neu-installieren?
<k1l_> oha, dann wäre mal gut zu wisen was da vorher kaputt gefummelt wurde
<hasdf> wie gesagt, ferndiagnose über chat... ich versuch mal "unity --reset"
<k1l_> mach mal erst --replace
<k1l_> reset setzt alle einstellungen auf werkszustand. replace startet unity erstmal nur neu
<hasdf> darf ruhig in werkszustand. aber danke
<hasdf> wie heißt den die suche in unity? die müsste man ja zurücksetzen
<dAnjou> hasdf: das aufploppende transparente fenster heißt dash
<hasdf> danke.
<k1l_> das klingt mir aber eher nach nem grundlegendem problem. sowas wie zeitgeist deinstalliert oder so scherze
<Baru> (bin völliger Linux-Anfänger) Woran kann es liegen, dass ich mich heute nicht mehr einloggen konnte, bzw. die Desktop-Umgebung nicht laden konnte und ich zurück auf den Login-Screen geworfen wurde. 
<Baru> Konnte zwar per terminal mich einloggen und dann per "sudo apt-get install gdm" und dann gdm mich einloggen, aber verstehe den Fehler trotzdem nicht
<Baru> ubuntu hatte ich erst gestern frisch installiert und gestern ging es noch normal
<k1l_> Baru: ubuntu nutzt den lightdm als standard.
<Baru> das muss ja der gewesen sein, der heute nicht funktionierte, da ich das nicht geändert hatte
<k1l_> Baru: die probleme können da recht vielfältig sein, von mit sudo rumgespielt und sich alles kaputt gemacht bis hin zu grakatreiber per hand installiert über partition voll
<Baru> hm ... grafikkarten-treiber könnte es sein, da wurden mir zwei zur Auswahl gestellt
<apricot1> Prob mit FreeNX und opennx. FreeNX ist installiert und läuft. Bei opennx erzählt mir die Installation er könne das Paket nicht finden. das PPA ist aber eingerichtet, sonst könnte ich FreeNX nicht installieren...
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> apricot1, apt-cache policy
<jokrebel> apricot1: apt-get update nach dem "Quelle hinzufügen" gemacht?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> daran ist FreeNX auch erts gescheitert :)
<apricot1> wollte opennx von ubuntuusers,de installieren über softwarecenter
<koegs> wenn du mal richtig auf die ppa-seite gucken würdest, apricot1
<koegs> dann würdest du verstehen warum opennx nicht verfügbar ist
<apricot1> was hat DjGeCk0 mit opennx zu tun ?
<apricot1> es gab ja keine Fehlermeldung dass was fehlt
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa/+packages
<kubine> Title: Packages in “FreeNX Stable PPA” : FreeNX Stable PPA : “FreeNX Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<koegs> guckst du GENAU hin
<apricot1> jaja danke
<apricot1> ich war so frei auf ubuntuusers zu vertrauen
<apricot1> da gabs keine Hinweise: guck mal da :)
<apollo13> it's a wiki, du darfst gerne fehler korrigieren…
<koegs> Für diverse andere Ubuntu Versionen stellen die Autoren unter http://opennx.net/download.html {en} eigene Packete zur Verfügung.
<kubine> Title: Download OpenNX (at opennx.net)
<koegs> lesen, lesen, lesen
<apricot1> und das mir, als promoviertem Legastheniker ... tstststs
<apricot1> aber ich lese ... danke  :)
<koegs> eher als notorischer "ich les mal nur die hälfte und mach dann einfach"
<apricot1> is rein motorisch
<apricot1> btw is opennx eher zu empfehlen als QtNX?
<apricot1> oder gibts andere nx-vlients für FreeNX-Server
<koegs> ich benutz die aktuelle Preview vom NoMachine-Client, ist ganz nett gemacht
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> hab mal den NO-Machine client auf nem XP notebook benutzt mit NX-Nomachine server auf Ubuntu 10
<apricot1> aber sound und video vom server auf dem client, geht das auch mit dem FreeNX-Server?
<apollo13> oO, warum will man denn sowas?
<koegs> vergiss das mit dem Sound, ist einfach zu umständlich und hab ich noch nie zum lauifen gebracht
<apricot1> hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mit obiger Kombination schon mal gehabt
<apricot1> NoMachine-Server + Client
<apollo13> /usr/NX/etc/server.cfg arg, derer installer ist zum schmeißen
<apricot1> apollo13, um z.B.  ein video auf dem server laufen zu lassen und die Ausgabe auf nem schmalbrüstigen notebook unterwegs abzurufen
<apollo13> apricot1: lol
<apollo13> alleine die datenübertragung killt dir wahrscheinlich jedes "mobile" internet 
<apricot1> muss ja nicht mobil sein
<apollo13> das ist meine definition von "unterwegs"
<apricot1> z.B. bei einem Kunden übers WLAN
<apricot1> das ist eine andere Definition von "unterwegsW"
<apollo13> und zu hause hast nen normalen dsl upload? viel spaß… either way ordentliches notebook kaufen ist einfacher, hell sogar mein 4 jahre alter eee-pc spielt jedes video ohne probleme (von crazy mkvs vlt abgesehen)
<apricot1> zu Hause hab ich ne 64MB Leitung
<apollo13> 64MB ist keine sinnvolle angabe
<apricot1> 64 Megabit/s down 5 Megabit/s up
<apollo13> siehste und das hintere ist relevant wenn du "unterwegs" bist…
<apricot1> ja und ?
<apollo13> hast du nachgerechnet ob sich das ordentlich ausgeht?
<apollo13> 5 Megabit ist nicht viel…
<apricot1> es geht darum videos abzurufen wenn ich nicht vorher weiß was gebraucht wird
<koegs> apollo13, apricot1: können wir jetzt wieder weg vom Offtopic? Danke!
<apricot1> und Demos zu zeigen
<apollo13> arg, das ist nicht ot, sry :þ 
<apollo13> koegs: nächstes mal bitte früher, danke
<apricot1> ok
<koegs> gerne :)
<apricot1> trotzdem danke für die PPA Info
<apollo13> koegs: dabei hätte ich zu gern gewusst ob sich video streaming auf 5 mbit ordentlich ausgeht (also so hd und so ;)), böser koegs (und ab aufs rad, cy)
<MisterX> moinsen
<MisterX> kann ich mit einem einzelnen dhcp-server mehr als 253 clients bedienen?
<sdx23> MisterX: warum sollte man nicht?
<bekks> MisterX: Klar.
<MisterX> sdx23: gibt's eine antwort auf die frage, mit der ich mich nicht als vollständiger n00b entlarve?
<MisterX> also, ich möchte ein netzwerk aufbauen, dessen dhcp-server mehr als 253 ips vergeben kann
<MisterX> → 192.168.3-5.* als Beispiel
<MisterX> kriegt dnsmasq das hin?
<ppq> du kannst mehrere dhcp-ranges angeben
<ppq> einfach ne neue zeile und die nächste range angeben
<MisterX> hm. war zu einfach.
<bekks> Oder einfach Supernetting verwenden.
<MisterX> wat?
<bekks> Supernetting. CIDR und so :)
<MisterX> ja, da hab ich gestern einige stunden über den wikipedia-artikeln gehangen
<MisterX> entzieht sich meinem verständnis *dumm fühl*
<bekks> 192.168.0.0/23 z.B. ist das Netz 192.168.0.0-192.168.1.255 
<MisterX> ah. also habe ich doch dinge massiv missverstanden. ;)
<bekks> Mit mehreren Ranges in einem Class C Netz bekommst Du Probleme beim Routing.
<MisterX> was hat das mit der netz-klasse zu tun?
<bekks> DHCP ist nicht routingfähig. :)
<MisterX> okay.
<MisterX> wenn ich aber einen auf supernetting mache, dann… wird's besser?
<bekks> Ja, weil du dann zwischen 192.168.0.x und 192.168.1.x nicht mehr routen musst, weil das im selben Netz liegt.
<MisterX> ah
<MisterX> klingt irgendwie… sinnvoll.
<MisterX> so und wenn ich da jetzt bestimmte ips reservieren möchte?
<bekks> Dann tust Du das, in den Einstellungen des DHCP Servers.
<MisterX> k
<wyfrn> hat jemand nen fujitsu-siemens notebook ?
<ppq> !metafrage > wyfrn 
<kubine> wyfrn: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<MisterX> das war jetzt aber keine metafrage. ;)
<MisterX> vielleicht möchte er den marktanteil eruieren? ;D
<ppq> kann er gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic tun :)
<wyfrn> die frage erübrigt sich, wenn keiner ein entsprechendes notebook hat ... wie auch immer: ich hab hier nen amilo 1437g, bei dem die graka kaput ist
<wyfrn> ich will ne livecd booten ... mit welcher taste komm ich ins boot-menu
<ppq> bei meinem amilo pro v3515 gibt es vom bios kein bootmenü. man muss ins bios setup und dort die boot-reihenfolge einstellen
<ppq> aber wenn es bei dir eins gibt, wahrscheinlich mit f8 doer f12
<ppq> tzz, geht der einfach
<MisterX> [20:24:16] <+ppq>  aber wenn es bei dir eins gibt, wahrscheinlich mit f8 doer f12
<MisterX> f2 wär auch ne variante
<wyfrn> sry ... grad falsches terminal geschlossen ... 
<wyfrn> falls jemand schon was geschrieben hatte ...
<ppq> wyfrn: siehe MisterX. und:  <ppq> bei meinem amilo pro v3515 gibt es vom bios kein bootmenü. man muss ins bios setup und dort die boot-reihenfolge einstellen
<wyfrn> na toll :-/
<ppq> du könntest eine hdd präparieren und einbauen ;)
<dAnjou_> [metasupport] wyfrn: der punkt is, dass solche fragen meistens auch dann beantwortet werden können, wenn man diese spezielle hard- oder software nicht besitzt oder kennt
<dAnjou_> wyfrn: deswegen kriegen solche fragen immer die metafragen-antwort an den latz geknallt
<ppq> wyfrn: achja, was hast du denn eigentlich vor? das notebook als "headless" server nutzen? dafür braucht es ja eigentlich nur nen sshd.
<wyfrn> dAnjou_: ja schon ... ist halt auch schon ein recht altes teil ... aber ausreichend als media-server ... deshalb wollte ich das jetzt mal in angriff nehmen
<wyfrn> ja nur muss ich erstmal die livecd gebootet bekommen
<ppq> ich würd an deiner stelle die hdd einbauen und mit virtualbox o.ä. ein passendes OS inkl. sshd installieren, die hdd dann wieder einbauen
<ppq> err, das erste einbauen sollte ausbauen heißen
<ppq> das geht, weil ubuntu-installationen generisch sind was kernel und module angeht
<wyfrn> stimmt eigentlich ... treibertechnisch sollte das udev sei dank ja eigentlich kein prob sein
<daswort> Wie sorge ich dafür das immer ein bestimmter Kernel geladen wird? Also nicht der neuste.
<bekks> In dem Du die anderen deinstallierst, z.B.
<daswort> Dann muss ich neuere Kernel ja über apt-pinnen
<ppq> daswort: in /etc/default/grub einfach GRUB_DEFAULT=saved und GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true setzen
<ppq> dann wird immer der zuletzt gebootete kernel vorausgewählt und automatisch gestartet
<ppq> das geht allerdings nicht, wenn du raid, lvm oder btrfs nutzt (bugs)
<ppq> danach natürlich ein update-grub :)
<mwyraz> hi
<mwyraz> ich habe auf meinem homeserver mal ubuntu desktop draufgetan. klappt alles prima (außer, dass dinge wie copy&paste und andere hotkeys grottig sind)
<MisterX> …aber?
<bekks> Copy & Paste funktioniert auf jedem Linux gleich. :P
<mwyraz> alelrdings stört mich, dass alle LVM-Volumes im dateimanager angezeigt werden. Die sind bereits in virtuellen Maschinen gemountet und sollten auf keinen fall (vor allem nicht aus versehen) im host gemounted werden
<mwyraz> bekks, ja ich weiß. IMo der grund, warum sich linux auf dem desktop nicht durchsetzt ^^
<Tero21> lol
<subz3r0> omg
<bekks> !ot > mwyraz 
<kubine> mwyraz: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subz3r0> kauf dir nen mac...
<MisterX> *kicher*
<mwyraz> ja sorry für ot. copy&paste ist auch mein geringstes problem
<mwyraz> aber wenn ich im filemanager aus versehen auf eines der volumes klicke, wird es gemountet. dann ist im guest und auf dem host gemounted und mit etwas glück das fs hinüber
<mwyraz> daher die frage: wie bekomme ich die volumes da raus? am liebsten würde ich die kompletten volume groups excluden
<mwyraz> der oft gegebene tipp, die volumes winfach irgendwo außerhalb von /media zu mounten ist da nicht hilfreich
<MisterX> nebenher, ich möchte einen dienst aus dem autostart nehmen
<MisterX> reichts, die skripts aus /etc/rc*.d/ zu nehmen?
<MisterX> also, zu löschen?
<dadrc> MisterX, update-rc.d
<dadrc> mwyraz, Nautilus kann die auch richtig verstecken
<dadrc> Siehe, zB, http://www.worldofnubcraft.com/969/hide-your-disks-or-partitions-from-nautilus/
<kubine> Title: Hide Your Disks Or Partitions From Nautilus | World Of Nubcraft (at www.worldofnubcraft.com)
<MisterX> dadrc: danke :)
<mwyraz> dadrc, ich weiß nicht, ob das auch mit lvm volumes geht. aber da muss ich einen udev-eintrag für jedes volume anlegen
<dadrc> mwyraz, sollte gehen, und nein
<dadrc> udev nimmt auch wildcards
<mwyraz> also KERNEL="VolData1/*"?
<bekks> Zur Not musst Du da jedes Volume einzeln eintragen.
<dadrc> * zumindest. Wie genau sich LVM-Volumes bei udev melden, weiß ich nicht, lässt sich aber im Zweifelsfall mit udevadm monitor rauskriegen
<mwyraz> kann ich die events zur laufzeit auslösen oder muss ich immer rebooten?
<dadrc> udevadm trigger
<MisterX> dadrc: update-rc.d $dienst disable ← korrekt?
<dadrc> MisterX, klingt spontan gut, hab die Syntax aber nicht genau im Kopf
<MisterX> k
<mwyraz> KERNEL[175233.639501] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/252:4 (bdi)
<mwyraz> KERNEL[175233.639556] add      /devices/virtual/block/dm-4 (block)
<mwyraz> so schaut das aus
<mwyraz> nix mit volume names :-(
<dadrc> Wenn du alle LVMs verstecken willst, sollte doch das zweite reichen
<mwyraz> KERNEL=="/devices/virtual/block/dm-*" ?
<dadrc> MisterX, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste behauptet, remove wäre auch noch eine Option
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mwyraz> nur dm-*
<mwyraz> das geht, danke
<mwyraz> dadrc, ENV{DM_NAME}=="VolumeGroup-VolumeName" (oder -*) geht
<dadrc> Sehr gut
<MisterX> dadrc: danke
<mwyraz> dadrc, und mit udevadm trigger (ohner weitere argumente) legt man das system lahm ^^
<dadrc> mwyraz, urghs. War nicht als kompletter Befehl gemeint, sorry.
<bekks> MAn tippt ja auch nicht einfach irgendwelche Befehle ein :)
<mwyraz> ;)
<mwyraz> ich dachte das schlägt mir was vor, was ich triggern könnte
<hasdf> wie sichere ich am besten meinen home ordner auf die externe? sollte als ganz normale ordner/datei gesichert werden. rsync, dd, cp?
<dadrc> rsync wär so die übliche Lösung
<dadrc> dd ist da völlig fehl am Platze
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem hat die externe Platte?
<hasdf> mir viel nur kein drittes ein :)   
<hasdf> ext4, sichern muss ich viele mp3s und dokumente (400GB)
<dadrc> rsync, spätestens beim zweiten Backup ist das sinnvoller
<hasdf> ok, danke. macht rsync schon ne prüfsume oder besser dannach nochmal testen? 
<dadrc> -c
<bekks> rsync macht keine Prüfsummen.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, dafür wahrscheinlich echt brauchbar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> bekks: -c
<bekks>         -c, --checksum              skip based on checksum, not mod-time & size
<dadrc> Jo
<hasdf> -c ist dann anscheinend beim zweiten mal rsync und skipt alle die stimmen
<dadrc> Machste halt ein  zweites mal
<dadrc> Tuts doch
<bekks> Das macht rsync auch ohne -c
<hasdf> " not mod-time & size" 
<hasdf> naja egal. ich werds hinkriegen. danke
<bekks> "Überspringe checksummenbasiert, nicht mtime- und datumsbasiert".
<bekks> rsync erstellt normalerweise erst dann eine Checksumme, wenn die Dateien die selbe mtime- und das selbe Datum haben. Der Inhalt kann sich dann ja theoretisch immer noch unterscheiden.
<mwyraz> aber der fall, dass eine datei geändert wird, ohne die mtime zu ändern tritt normalerweise nicht auf. das müsste man schon mutwillig machen
<bekks> Und genau deswegen arbeitet rsync so wie es arbeitet.
<mwyraz> zum sichern der eigenen daten reicht die mtime+size vairante
<bekks> Richtig, und genau dann ist -c völliger Blödsinn.
<mwyraz> ich sichere seit jahren server mit rdiff-backup (welches auch mtime+size verwendet) ohne dass es probleme gibt
<bekks> Weil dann IMMER eine Checksumme generiert wird, auch bei Dateien mit unterschiedlichem Datum.
<bekks> rdiffbackup benutzt rsync.
<mwyraz> mit -c werden alle dateien komplett eingelesen
<bekks> mwyraz: Exakt das sagte ich gerade...
<mwyraz> rdiffbnackup nutzt librsync
<mwyraz> bekks, ja stimmt ;)
<bekks> Ich weiß. :>
<mwyraz> so feierabend
<mwyraz> danke für die tipps, bis demnächst mal
<mwyraz> ciao
<MisterX> weiß jemand, wo ich bei xfce die schriftarten anpassen kann?
<MisterX> nutze xubuntu 12.04 kA welchen codenamen das trägt ;)
<MisterX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Themes#Eigene-Themes-erstellen (unter "Schrift") führt nicht zum ziel
<kubine> Title: Xfce Themes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> in welchem .ordner kann die Film dabei sein, wenn ich sie per Firefox per Flash anschaue?
<ben1u> in .mozilla .local .macromedia .adobe ist es nicht drin
<k1l> schau mal in /temp
<k1l> aber je nach player sind die ziemlich gut versteckt
<ben1u> in /tmp ist sie auch nicht drin und auch nicht in .cache
<ppq> guck mal mit lsof, an der dateigröße könnte man das erkennen
<MisterX> ben1u: schau mal im uu-wiki unter Streams mitschneiden
<ppq> ansonsten: flvstreamer
<MisterX> da gibt's sinnvolle skripts
<k1l> ben1u: so einfach is das auch nicht mehr.
<ben1u> ich finds nicht.
<ben1u> die man ist extrem lang bei lsof
<ben1u> wie ordne ich da die Ausgabe nach Size?
<ben1u> ppq: danke, aber ich will das vorhandere Flashvideo suchen, weil es anscheinend iwo gespeichert ist, da ich das Video im Firefox sehen kann und das Tab ist seit gestern offen
<MisterX> ben1u: guck im ubuntuusers wiki unter "streams mitschneiden" oder "streams aufzeichnen" dort findest du shell-skripts
<MisterX> diese werden dir weiterhelfen
<MisterX> außer es geht um youtube, da hilft youtube-dl
<Amkei> such nach files "Flash*" > 5MB
<ben1u> MisterX: ich will das aber nicht machen.. ich will das jetzige geladene finden
<MisterX> jaaa.
<MisterX> geh in den ubuntuusers-wiki artikel…
<MisterX> der mit "streams mitschneiden" überschrieben ist (könnte auch "aufzeichnen" sein…)
<MisterX> dort gibt es shell-skripts…
<MisterX> …und diese werden dir weiterhelfen.
<ben1u> oh cool, ubuntuusers ist schnell geworden beim Laden der Seiten.. wurde die neue Hardware schon verbaut?
<MisterX> btw.: libreoffice is auf wikipedia grad artikel des tages
<MisterX> :)
<MisterX> wenn ich meinem dhcp-server als range 192.168.3.20/22 gebe, bin ich noch im rahmen der privaten netze, richtig?
<ben1u> MisterX: ja, die Adresse ist ja eh privat
<MisterX> naja aber es is ne große range…
<ben1u> 20-22?
<MisterX> das sollte eigentlich ne CIDR-Notation sein
<ppq> ja, denn 192.168.0.0/16 ist komplett privat
<MisterX> ppq: und /16 wäre die größere range, richtig?
<ppq> ja
<MisterX> perfekt, danke
<ben1u> plugin-co  4882         ubuntu   23u      REG        8,2 1302780807       587 /tmp/FlashXXgd94by (deleted)
<ben1u> scheint deleted zu sein aber ich kann es in Firefox sehen und sogar zurückgehen und vor usw.
<MisterX> ja, wird als deleted markiert
<ben1u> seltsam, wo kann die Datei sein?
<ppq> ja, lass dich vom "(deleted)" nicht täuschen
<MisterX> geh mal ins wiki…
<MisterX> ben1u: genau da. geh mal ins… -.-
<ben1u> MisterX: die Wiki hilft mir aber nix... ich will das jetzige file haben und nicht erneut alles laden
<MisterX> hast du dir die seite angeschaut, die ich dir gesagt habe?
<MisterX> gibt drei möglichkeiten
<ben1u> es ist eine unbekannte seite wo das Video mit JW Player angesehen wird
<MisterX> ja1: du hast es gelesen, aber nicht richtig
<ben1u> streams speichern
<MisterX> ja2: du hast es gelesen, aber falsche seite
<MisterX> nein: kein kommentar
<k1l> ben1u: es gibt kein großes schild wo drauf steht: hier ist das flash file, dass du kopieren willst. lies doch mal die wiki seite
<k1l> ben1u: wenn es schlecht läuft bekommst du es gar nicht.
<MisterX> *nick*
<MisterX> ben1u: ist nicht die seite, die ich meine
<MisterX> ich such mal, sek
<MisterX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Versteckte_Flashdateien_speichern
<kubine> Title: Versteckte Flashdateien speichern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MisterX> nimm mal das
<MisterX> hatte den seitentitel falsch im kopf, mein fehler
<ben1u> Der Zusatz (deleted) zeigt an, dass, wie oben genannt, die Flash-Datei im Ordner /tmp als gelöscht markiert wurde und das Betriebssystem über normale Wege keinen Zugriff auf selbige hat, da diesem vorgegaukelt wird, dass diese Datei gelöscht sei.
<ben1u> ops, sorry
<ben1u> das ist ja krass
<ben1u> wird die Datei dann in viele kleine 2Mb Stücke iwo rumliegen oder?
<ben1u> danke :)
<MisterX> guck halt in den skripts, die stellen die datei wieder her und kopieren sie dann $irgendwohin
<ben1u> hehe, hab es mit cat gemacht :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-28
<veryhappy> Hallo. Ist hier noch irgendwer online oder schlafen alle schon?
<k1l> !wf > veryhappy 
<kubine> veryhappy: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ring1> veryhappy, probiere es doch einfach
<veryhappy> k1l: Hey, ich habe es NETT probiert. was soll der aufstand?
<k1l> veryhappy: war kein aufstand, siehe meldung vom bot
<veryhappy> Ja ich weiß wie das hier funktioniert, trotzdem danke ;)
<veryhappy> Ich brauche einen Moment um meine Frage zu schreiben, kleinen Moment Geduld bitte.
<veryhappy> Ich habe 2 Ideen, die ich realisieren möchte. 
<veryhappy> 1) Ich möchte meinen einen Computer in einen Videorekorder für terrestrisches analoges Fernsehen verwandeln, der die Videodateien in einem Format abspeichert, dass platzsparend ist und eine gute Qualität hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich alle Kanäle von anderen PC's aus über Streamkanäle empfangen können.
<veryhappy> 2) Ich habe noch einen Pentium 3, der relativ gut und schnell läuft, welchen ich mit Ubuntu bespielen möchte und dann fernsteuern können möchte, also den VNC-Server schon mit Start des Xservers kombinieren möchte. Es wäre toll wenn der WLAN-Stick dieses PC's sich automatisch verbinden könnte sobald er den Router entdeckt, sodass wenn er die Verbindung verliert er gleich nach ein paar...
<veryhappy> ...Sekunden wieder zu erreichen ist. Danke
<ppq> zu 1): wenn du eine tv-karte hast, die das unterstützt und für die es linuxunterstützung gibt und die cpu schnell genug ist, kannst du die aufnahmen mit x264 komprimieren. zum aufnehmen ein beliebiges media center nehmen, die meisten können das. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Moovida#Alternativen da sind ein paar gelistet
<kubine> Title: Moovida › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> zu 2): das kann network-manager doch eigentlich?
<k1l> zu 2) mit pentium 3 würde ich mal echt nichts erwarten. nen lubuntu mal zu testen.
<MisterX> lubuntu is nett. :)
<veryhappy> k1l: ich habe debian darauf installiert und es lief ziemlich gut. ich habe außerdem den computer auch noch im bios mit einem tuning versehen, aber ich denke mal flashen kann man das bios nicht mehr oder?
<k1l> veryhappy: bios ist nicht die baustelle von ubuntu
<k1l> veryhappy: aber aus einem alten pc machst du keine rakete mehr. deswegen sollte man direkt mit ressourcen sparsameren desktops an die sache herangehen
<veryhappy> k1l: ich weiß das alles, ich weiß nicht, ob du denkst ich bin ein newbie in all dem ganzen krams, aber ich bin es sicher nicht. ich habe schlließlich NUR gefragt, ob man dafür noch ein Bios update erwarten kann oder nicht.
<k1l> veryhappy: ich weiß nicht warum du immer alles sofort persönlich nimmst (siehe ersten kontakt eben). aber für ne pentium 3 kiste bekommst du unter garantie keine updates mehr
<veryhappy> k1l: das ist nicht persönlich an dich gerichtet, aber ich habe schon so einige dumme sprüche in irc's bekommen, wahrscheinlich bin ich da schon drauf vorprogrammiert, es tut mir leid.
<veryhappy> ok, also kann ich da mit lubuntu noch was erreichen
<veryhappy> kann man den Xserver auch kombinieren mit VNC?
<MisterX> lubuntu is wirklich nen netter desktop
<MisterX> alternativ wär vielleicht fluxbox nen gedanken wert, der ist iirc noch sparender
<ppq> veryhappy: xvnc könntest du dir mal ansehen, das ist vnc und x in einem
<veryhappy> gut. kann ich den einfach per apt-get laden?
<veryhappy> also nachladen meine ich
<ppq> wobei der wohl schon ziemlich veraltet ist
<MisterX> linuxvnc - VNC-Server, ermöglicht den entfernten Zugriff auf eine TTY-Schnittstelle
<MisterX> xtightvncviewer - virtual network computing client software for X
<MisterX> xvnc4viewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<MisterX> ↑↑ die ausgabe von apt-cache search xvnc
<veryhappy> gut, ja alles klar
<ppq> sonst nimm vino, der kann das auch
<veryhappy> dann werd ich mir die mal anschauen
<veryhappy> danke
<ring1> vino ist der ubuntu standard
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> nochmal zur ersten frage, ist es auch möglich die einzelnen kanäle zu streamen?
<veryhappy> danke.
<veryhappy> bis dann
<MisterX> cya
<codewiz> hi
<codewiz> gibts irgendwo in den offiziellen repos noch ein paar gtk+ themes?
<faraway> hi, will für das lokale netzwerk einen DNS caching server unter 12.04 installieren. ich hatte zunächst bind9 installiert hab jetzt aber festgestellt das unbound für meine zwecke besser ist.  
<faraway> wenn ich nun bind9 entferne dann kann der ubuntu server die domains nicht mehr resloven, wie setzte ich das am besten auf die Standard Einstellung zurück ?
<Sarek> hi
<Sarek> nachdem mein Rechner gerade nicht mehr reagiert hat, habe ich nach einem reboot einen Blick in die Logs werfen wollen und stelle fest, dass /var/log/messages /var/log/user.log einen Timestamp von 2011 haben ... kann das sein?
<azrael_> folgendes problem: ts3 ist um unity launcher mit symbol etc über .desktop datei..wenn ich ts3 öffne wird dasselbe symbol nochmal geöffnet ..gibt es dafür eine lösung oder muss ich mich damit zurecht finden?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3#Bessere-Integration-in-den-Unity-Launcher klappt nicht?
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<azrael_> eure links helfen mir leider wenig da ich diese anleitung durchgearbeitet habe mein problem ist folgendes das erstellte symbol ist vorhanden öffne ich darüber teamspeak öffnet sich ein zweites symbol ..
<dadrc> Deshalb frag ich ja, ob es geklappt hat o0
<azrael_> ja ^^
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, dann stimmt der StartupWMClass-Eintrag nicht
<dadrc> Mach mal eine Konsole auf, gib `xprop  | grep WM_CLASS` ein und klick auf das Teamspeak-Fenster
<azrael_> bash: XdndSelection(text/uri-list): Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dadrc> äh... was?
<azrael_> ich hab es in der konsole eingegeben und das wurde ausgespuckt
<dadrc> Gib mal nur xprop ein, bitte
<azrael_> XdndSelection(text/uri-list) = 0x66, 0x69, 0x6c, 0x65, 0x3a, 0x2f, 0x2f, 0x2f, 0x75, 0x73, 0x72, 0x2f, 0x73, 0x68, 0x61, 0x72, 0x65, 0x2f, 0x61, 0x70, 0x70, 0x6c, 0x69, 0x63, 0x61, 0x74, 0x69, 0x6f, 0x6e, 0x73, 0x2f, 0x74, 0x65, 0x61, 0x6d, 0x73, 0x70, 0x65, 0x61, 0x6b, 0x33, 0x2d, 0x63, 0x6c, 0x69, 0x65, 0x6e, 0x74, 0x2e, 0x64, 0x65, 0x73, 0x6b, 0x74, 0x6f, 0x70, 0xd, 0xa _NET_WM_ICON_GEOMETRY(CARDINAL) = 0, 564, 48, 48 _NET_WM_S
<azrael_> ah sry war nicht komplett
<azrael_> WM_CLASS XdndSelection(text/uri-list) = 0x66, 0x69, 0x6c, 0x65, 0x3a, 0x2f, 0x2f, 0x2f, 0x75, 0x73, 0x72, 0x2f, 0x73, 0x68, 0x61, 0x72, 0x65, 0x2f, 0x61, 0x70, 0x70, 0x6c, 0x69, 0x63, 0x61, 0x74, 0x69, 0x6f, 0x6e, 0x73, 0x2f, 0x74, 0x65, 0x61, 0x6d, 0x73, 0x70, 0x65, 0x61, 0x6b, 0x33, 0x2d, 0x63, 0x6c, 0x69, 0x65, 0x6e, 0x74, 0x2e, 0x64, 0x65, 0x73, 0x6b, 0x74, 0x6f, 0x70, 0xd, 0xa _NET_WM_ICON_GEOMETRY(CARDINAL) = 0, 564, 48, 48 
<azrael_> der schneidet was ab ..
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > azrael_ 
<kubine> azrael_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<azrael_> thx
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410882/
<kubine> Title: ts3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> azrael_, ich guck mal kurz was, Moment
<dadrc> azrael_, und du klickst dann auch direkt auf das TS3-Fenster? Bei mir steht dann da nämlich sowas: WM_CLASS(STRING) = "ts3client_linux_amd64", "Ts3client_linux_amd64"
<dadrc> Und damit kann man was anfangen...
<Elouin> hey, Ich versuche gerade ubuntu 12.04 64bit via USB-Stick auf meinem Rechner zu Installieren. Wenn ich jedoch versuche vom USB-Stick zu booten kommt kurz der Screen mit dem männchen und der Tastatur und dann nur noch ein blinkender Terminal Cursor.
<azrael_> +dadrc, xprob wird jetzt nicht mehr gefunden ^^
<dadrc> Das heißt ja auch xprop
<azrael_> .-.
<Elouin> Kann mir jemand helfen? :(
<k1l_> Elouin: drück da einfach mal enter wenn das männchen mit der tastatur kommt
<dadrc> azrael_, 64 oder 32 Bit?
<azrael_> 32bit
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410887/
<kubine> Title: ts3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ah, besser
<dadrc> Editier mal die Desktop-Datei und schreib bei StartupWMClass "Ts3client_linux_x86" als Wert hin
<Elouin> k1l_: dann passiert das selbe...
<k1l_> Elouin: funktioniert der stick? ist das 32bit oder 64bit? kann der rechner 64bit? funktioniert der stick woanders?
<Elouin> k1l_:Ist 64 bit, ja kann er(win7 64 bit ist momentan drauf/intel i5). Habe mit dem Stick vorher xubuntu(32) auf nen anderen PC installiert also da dürfte das Problem eigentlich nicht liegen...
<k1l_> Elouin: geht mir eher darum, ob das image auf dem stick auch in ordnung ist. weil wenn das nne fehler hat suchen wir uns hier dämlich nach nem andren fehler
<Elouin> k1l_:der startmedienersteller hatte zuerst sich wegen der Prüfsumme beschwert, beim 2ten versuch ging es dann aber... 
<azrael_> +dadrc selbes problem
<azrael_> dadrc selbes problem
<azrael_> noch eine andere idee?
<dadrc> schreib das t mal klein, sind ja zwei Einträge da
<azrael_> dadrc danke es funktioniert x)
<k1l_> Elouin: hmm, also das klingt für mich nicht danach, dass das das image auf dem stick in ordnung ist. das würde ich als erstes testen (an einem anderen rechner z.b.)
<Elouin> k1l_: geht das auch an nem 32 bit rechner?
<k1l_> Elouin: nee :/
<Elouin> k1l_: hab leider nur einen 64 bit
<k1l_> Elouin: ich würde nochmal das image prüfen
<Elouin> k1l_: habs grad mit xubuntu 64 probiert, da is genau das selbe...
<Elouin> k1l_: denke nich das es am image liegt
<k1l_> ok
<k1l_> Elouin: ok folgender versuch: pack den stick mal an irgendeinen rechner. dann öffnest du den dateimanager und gehst in den syslinux ordner, da öffnest du die syslinux.cfg mit einem editor
<Elouin> k1l_:ok
<Elouin> k1l_: Hab ich
<k1l_> gibts da ne zeile mit: ui gfxboot bootlogo?
<Elouin> jop
<k1l_> das "gui "löschen
<k1l_> sodass die zeile mit gfxboot anfängt
<Elouin> hab ich
<k1l_> speichern, ordentlich aushängen, nochmal probieren
<Elouin> ok
<holgersson> Hallo
<holgersson> so, jetzt isses der richtige Channel :D
<holgersson> Wie Stabil ist die Verbindung zu UbuntuOne?
<Elouin> k1l_: ok, wenn ich da jetzt auf ubuntu installieren gehe kommt das selbe nur mit einem hellgrauen hintergrund...
<k1l_> hmm, dann weiß ichs auch nicht, wenn nichtmal das auswahl menü kommt
<Elouin> Naja das erste auswahl menü kommt ja, danach dann halt nur nichts mehr
<k1l_> öhm?
<Elouin> es kam grad das menü wo er fragt ob man gleich installieren will oder erstmal ausprobieren, etc...
<Elouin> k1l_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129116/12-04-wont-boot-from-live-cd-or-usb da scheint das selbe problem vorzuliegen... 
<kubine> Title: kernel - 12.04 wont boot from Live CD or USB - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> Elouin: dann drück bei dem menü mal installieren, oder ausprobieren und warte ob was passiert
<Elouin> k1l_: habe ich gemacht bei beiden nichts passiert
<k1l_> wenn das nicht funktioniert (mehr als 10 sek warten) dann mal rebooten und f6 drücken. dann dort mal acpi off stellen
<k1l_> Elouin: das ist in deinem link auch erklärt.
<Elouin> k1l_: hab ich auch grad gelesen. werd ich gleich mal probieren
<Elouin> k1l_:jetzt gehts...
<Elouin> k1l_: thx
<asgard> hi
<asgard> helligkeit regeln über FN+ tasten funktioniert bei mir unter lubuntu+xfce, allerdings nicht unter lxde
<asgard> muss man das irgendwo noch aktivieren?
<asgard> es ist eine nvidia grafikkarte, habe in der xorg.conf, den eintrag "Option  "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" hinzu gefügt"
<asgard> damit die steuerung funktioniert, allerdings geht es nicht unter der lxde oberfläche
<dadrc> dann hat lxde wohl keinen daemon, der die Tastendrücke interpretiert
<asgard> kann ich den aktivieren, nach installieren für lxde?
<dadrc> Wenn die Tasten sinnvolle Keycodes senden, kannst du einfach irgendwelche xbacklight-Befehle draufmappen
<dadrc> Dürfte das einfachste sein
<asgard> aso, xbacklight installieren und dann die testen belegen mit dem Befehl z.B. "xbacklight -dec 20%" ?
<dadrc> asgard, genau
<asgard> danke, ich versuchs
<asgard> xbacklight gibt mir "No outputs have backlight property"
<asgard> als Rückmeldung
<asgard> die brightness datei existiert: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<asgard> lässt sich auch mit echo 5 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness manuell ändern
<asgard> hm
<asgard> ist es ein Problem wenn ich die datei änderbar für alle User mache?
<asgard>  dann ein Skript erstelle zur Änderung der Helligkeit, damit dann jeder user die rechte hat diese zu ändern - bin aber für andere Vorschläge offen :)
<chris92> ich glaub da kam nur die hälfte an ^^
<sdx23> asgard: du kannst sonst auch dem Skript setuid geben oder es in der sudoers eintragen. Sollte aber in beiden Fällen gut durchdacht sein.
<Amkei> gibt es beim evolution-calendar keine möglichkeit die ansicht zu speichern (breite der panels, darstellung arbeitswoche/monat ... bspw.)?
<dio88> guten abend, ich möchte gerne eine vnc-verbindung über ssh (custom-port) mit einem public-key. ssh mit public-key und vnc mit passwort geht ohne probleme. ich habe es mit vncviewer und SSL/SSH VNC Viewer probiert. bekomme es aber nicht hin.
<dio88> achso, beide PC's haben ubuntu 12.04. einmal 32 und einmal 64 bit. vnc-server läuft mit standart "desktop sharing" von ubuntu und ssh-server OpenSSH.
<dio88> jmd eine idee?
<jokrebel> zu?
<dio88> vnc über ssh
<jokrebel> Bei so genauen Fragen fällt mir erstmal auch nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#VNC-ueber-SSH ein …
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dio88> das ist mir auch eingefallen. vorher habe ich mehr geschrieben. war nur so das topic. 
<dio88> ich möchte gerne eine vnc-verbindung über ssh (custom-port) mit einem public-key. ssh mit public-key und vnc mit passwort geht ohne probleme. ich habe es mit vncviewer und SSL/SSH VNC Viewer probiert. bekomme es aber nicht hin.
<dio88> beide PC's haben ubuntu 12.04. einmal 32 und einmal 64 bit. vnc-server läuft mit standart "desktop sharing" von ubuntu und ssh-server OpenSSH.
<dio88> wenn genauere infos benötigt werden, versuche ich diese gerne zu geben
<bekks> Was ist das genaue Problem? :)
<bekks> ssh -CX -L 6901:vncserver:5901 user@vncserver und anschliessend LOKAL vncviewer:6901 
<bekks> Dann gehts auch mit dem VNC :)
<dio88> "es klappt einfach nicht" ist vermutlich zu ungenau.
<dio88> ich teste es mal kurz
<dio88> okay,  also ssh -CX -L 6901:vncserver:5901 user@vncserver -p #### gibt jetzt zumindest eine bessere fehlermeldung "Permission denied (publickey)."
<bekks> Ja, dein Passwort ist falsch oder du darfst Dich per ssh nicht einloggen als "user".
<dio88> habe passwort gesperrt. benutzte ein publickey.
<bekks> Dann ist "-p" ja Unsinn.
<dio88> war-p war doch nur für den port, oder? den ssh port habe ich geändert
<bekks> Jo.
<bekks> Ist das etwa ein Server im Internet?
<dio88> nein. lokal. noch. aber über internet ist irgendwann geplant
<Chr0n0x> Nabend
<dio88> bekommt man es auch mit dem public key hin?
<bekks> Klar.
<Chr0n0x> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Nettalk - Android app?
<dio88> und wie?^^
<bekks> Teste einfach ob du dich per ssh einloggen kann: ssh user@vncserver
<dio88> kann ich
<bekks> Dann ist alles gut :)
<bekks> !ot > Chr0n0x 
<kubine> Chr0n0x: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Chr0n0x> oh, pardon - das ging in den falschen Channel @kubine (sry)
<bekks> dio88: Dann schau als nächstes, auf welchem Port dein VNC Server lauscht.
<dio88> 6900
<bekks> Dann musst du natürlich 5901 durch 6900 ersetzen.
<dio88> gleiche fehlermeldung. 
<bekks> Bei was...?
<dio88> ssh -CX -L 6901:vncserver:5901 user@vncserver -p 6900   ->   ssh -CX -L 6901:vncserver:6900 user@vncserver -p 6900
<dio88> moment
<dio88> ne, geht nicht
<dio88> moment. ich habe mich verschrieben. vnc port 5900 und ssh 6900
<dio88> funkt. trotzdem nicht : /
<bekks> Mit welchem BEfehl baust Du den SSH Tunnel auf?
<dio88> "ssh server" config: Hostname:192.###.###.### Port 6900 user:#####
<bekks> Das baut keinen Tunnel auf.
<bekks> ssh -CX -p 6900 -L 6901:vncserver:5900 user@vncserver und dann lokal: vncserver localhost:6901
<dio88> okay
<dio88> also der befehlt mit ssh funkoniert. 
<dio88> *befehl
<dio88> mit dem 2ten befehl komme ich nicht zurecht 
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<dio88> vncserver -> nur die ip eingeben?
<bekks> Nein.
<dio88> gut
<bekks> Das muss natürlich vncviewer localhost:6901 heissen.
<dio88> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<dio88> Unable to connect to VNC server
<bekks> Ist denn Portforwarding im SSH server auf dem remote host auch aktiviert?
<dio88> stelle ich noch wie fest?
<bekks> Steht in der sshd_config
<bekks>      AllowTcpForwarding
<bekks>              Specifies whether TCP forwarding is permitted.  The default is “yes”. 
<dio88> steht garnichts davon drinne o.O
<bekks> Was könnte denn "The default is "yes"" bedeuten? :)
<dio88> das es erlaubt ist... 
<bekks> Exakt.
<dio88> und das führt uns zu? ^^
<bekks> Kann ich bitte mal ein lsof -i -n | grep 6900 vom vncserver sehen, in einem Pastebin?
<bekks> !paste > dio88 
<kubine> dio88: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dio88> würde ich gerne ins pastebin schreiben, aber es kommt garnix
<bekks> Das heisst, dass da nichts (entgegen deiner Aussage) auf Port 6900 läuft - auch kein VNC.
<bekks> Schau Dir bitte lsof -i -nj genau an, und finde den Port heraus, auf dem VNC dort läuft.
<bekks> ohne j
<dio88> 20:20	dio88	moment. ich habe mich verschrieben. vnc port 5900 und ssh 6900
<bekks> Dann log dich aus ssh wieder aus, und passe die Ports an.
<dio88> ich versuche es
<bekks> Das dauert keine fünf Minuten auf lsof -i -n zu gucken :)
<bekks> dio88: Bist Du noch da?
<dio88> ja^^
<bekks> Was ist nun?
<dio88> lsof -i -n | grep 5900 = vino-serv 1800 server   14u  IPv6  16078      0t0  TCP *:5900 (LISTEN) das gleiche nochmal mit IPv4 
<bekks> Dann zeig bitte mal die IPv4 Zeile
<dio88> vino-serv 1800 server   15u  IPv4  16079      0t0  TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<bekks> Und der ssh Befehl für den Tunnel?
<dio88> ssh server@192.168.0.190 -p 6900
<bekks> FALSCH
<bekks> Was schrieb ich vorhin?
<dio88> *such*
<dio88> tut mir leid, ich bin zu doof. ich weiß nicht was du jetzt genau meinst
<bekks> ssh -CX -p 6900 -L 6901:vncserver:5900 user@vncserver und dann lokal: vncviewer localhost:6901
<dio88> okay
<dio88> danke
<dio88> nun funkoniert es
<dio88> danke für die geduld und die zeit
<bekks> Gerne :)
<chris92> wie lang habt ihr da jetz rumprobiert? 2 stunden?
 * bekks hat nicht herumprobiert.
<chris92> bzw versucht das problem zu lösen, entschuldige dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe
<dio88> ich war nur zu doof.
<chris92> ich beschwer mich ja nicht =) ich finds sogar eher toll dass es noch leute gibt die so ne "lange" geduldsspanne haben :D
<dio88> habe mich auch extra dafür bedankt
<bekks> Ist doch in Ordnung - wenn es jetzt funktioniert :)
<chris92> joa
<chris92> für mich heißts auch warten, bis mal jemand im ubuntuforum auf mein problem antwortet :/
<lukas> guten abend an alle 
<chris92> nabend
<lukas> bist woll der einziege der hier am leben ist chris92
<Uefis> noe
<Uefis> ich hab auch noch ne frage
<Uefis> noe
<Uefis> wo is in lubuntu 12.04 der trash ordner fuer $HOME?
<k1l> !ot > lukas da ist mehr los
<kubine> lukas da ist mehr los: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<guntbert> Uefis: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Uefis> guntbert: danke :3
<Uefis> pcmanfm zeigt im Trash irgendwie nix an, aber zaehlt 9gb inhalt
<guntbert> Uefis: was sagt du -s ~/.local/share/Trash/ ?
<Uefis> und wie stell ich die wieder her, einfach kopieren?
<Uefis> guntbert: wat?
<Uefis> achso, "du: xD
<Uefis> "du"
<Uefis> wird auch 9gb sagen
<guntbert> ist doppeldeutig :)
<Uefis> hab den ordner gefunden, allet jut :)
<guntbert> ok :)
<Uefis> nur komisch, dass es auf mobilem speicher trotzdem noh .Trash-1000 anlegt, habe natuerlich nach einem ordner gleichen namens in ~ gesucht
<bekks> Weil pro Device ein Papierkorb angelegt wird.
<bekks> Wenn Du sonst 500GB auf der externen Platte löscht, dir dein System um die Ohren fliegen würde.
<guntbert> Uefis: 1000 ist deine user-id
<Uefis> guntbert: darauf bezieht sich das aber nicht unbedingt, oder? habe auch schon ordner mit mehr oder weniger nullen gesehen, ist root 100?
<bekks> root ist 0.
<guntbert> Uefis: lt. doku wird hier die uid verwendet
<xubuntu090> Hi. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Ubuntu. Leider finde ich im Netz keine Antwort auf mein Problem. Ich habe Xubuntu nun mehrfach installiert und bei beiden Rechnern gibts immer wieder Install-Probleme weil myspell /s nichtda ist. Was ist das und wie behebe ich den Fehler?
<guntbert> xubuntu090: 1. Frage: hast du die iso-Datei geprüft, ob der download fehlerfrei war?
<Uefis> "myspell /s"? mit dem"/s" koennte ich auch nix anfangen
<xubuntu090> hallo guntbert. danke für die antwort. ich habe die iso nun doppelt und dreifach heruntergeladen und die checksum geprüft. alles ok
<guntbert> xubuntu090: wann tritt der Fehler auf?
<xubuntu090> die fehlermeldung kommt bei allen installationen. bei libreoffice genauso wie bei mysql
<bekks> Und was ist die EXAKTE, KOMPLETTE Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> !paste > xubuntu090 
<kubine> xubuntu090: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xubuntu090> ich kann leider momentan nichts pasten, da ich gerade in diesem augenblick erneut installiere. die fehlermeldung kommt immer ganz zum schluss. installation war fehlerhaft. im terminal meldet er dann fehlerhafte installation, da myspell  /s nicht gefunden wurde. 
<bekks> Und die KOMPLETTE Fehlermeldung ist?
<bekks> Tipp sie halt ab.
<xubuntu090> kann das an den sprachpaketen liegen?
<xubuntu090> ich installiere ja gerade das komplette system neu... tut mir leid. momentan gibts halt nix zu tippen
<bekks> Ja, also gibts auch keine Meldung, die sich über myspell beschwert.
<guntbert> xubuntu090: Hinweis: komplette Neuinstallation ist nur *sehr selten* hilfreich
<Amkei> hallo, hat jemand popper installiert?
<bekks> Warum?
<Amkei> ich brauche die original popper.py
<Amkei> /usr/share/popper/popper.py
<bekks> Warum? :)
<Amkei> bevor ich groß erkläre hätte ich gern ne Antwort :P
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus.
<Amkei> warum?
<bekks> Weil ich keine Lust auf Frage-Antwort-Spiele habe. Du hast das Problem, nicht ich. :)
<elex> Hi, ich hab hier gerade nen Squid auf Ubuntu Server am laufen, rennt alles soweit. Jetzt würde ich gerne SSL von dem Lokalen Nic Interface auf das Wan Interface richtung Router routen. Ich komm mit den IP tables aber nicht so klar. Kann mir da wer nen Tip geben?
<ppq> Amkei: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popperteam/popper/dev/download/head:/popper.py-20110506194546-bx0i8ttqr09o6mq3-18/popper.py
<ppq> bitte sehr :p
<Amkei> DANKE!
<Amkei> habe die bissl angepasst und schlauerweise keine sicherheitskopie gemacht ... was kann schon schiefgehen *hust*
<chris92> um einen live-usb-stick zu erstellen brauch ich die iso und das startmedienersteller-tool oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<chris92> gut danke :)
<NFisher> hi all! wie kann ich die x-session ohne reboot beenden, sodass ich neue Graphics-driver installieren kann?!
<Loetmichel> NFisher: wimre [ctrl][alt][backspace]
<ppq> NFisher: manuell installieren? weia. hat das irgendeinen besonderen grund? normalerweise sollte man das tunlichst vermeiden, da geht viel bei schief. aber um deine frage zu beantworten (du weißt hoffentlich was du tust):   sudo service lightdm stop
<Loetmichel> weiss aber nicht ob das bei den euen xservern acuh noch geht
<ppq> Loetmichel: das geht schon eine weile nicht mehr, nein
<NFisher> ppq, öhm.. naja .. wissen was ich sute, eht so :).. will halt ma nen neuen nvidia-driver drauftung, nachdem der alte (manuell installte) seit dem neuerlichen update nichmehr tut...
<NFisher> ppq, * tue, geht so..
<ppq> NFisher: du solltest den nvidia-treiber aus den ubuntu-paketquellen nutzen
<NFisher> ppq, hmm
<ppq> NFisher: der aktualisiert sich automatisch, ohne dass x plötzlich nicht mehr startet unbd so späße
<ppq> NFisher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation   da steht, wie du den alten deinstallierst. dazu brauchst du die alte .run datei
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> NFisher: den aus der paketverwaltung installierst du dann am besten mit dem programm jockey-gtk
<NFisher> ppq, jo, prinzipiell vllt; fahr aber noch die ältere LTS.. und meine GPU is etwas neuer.. deshalb..
<ppq> (alt+f2 drücken, jockey-gtk eingeben, enter)
<ppq> NFisher: welche grafikkarte hast du denn?
<NFisher> umh.. GTX 550 Ti
<ppq> NFisher: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<kubine> Title: X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> in dem PPA gibt es aktuelle nvidia-treiber für 10.04
<NFisher> ppq, oh, nice, thx!
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia zur installation
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chris92> kann mir mal schnell einer sagen, wie ich n dual-monitor-system mit zwei unterschiedlichen auflösungen ansteuer?
<ppq> chris92: welche grafik, welcher treiber?
<chris92> nvidia geforce gtx 460
<chris92> wahrsch der proprietäre nvidia treiber
<ppq> mit nvidia-settings
<chris92> k
<ppq> wenn es dauerhaft sein soll, kannst du das mit disper machen, siehe wiki
<chris92> ppq, biste noch da?
<chris92> kurze frage, kann man den computernamen irgendwie ändern? falls ja, wie?
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-29
<ring0> chris92, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<chris92> ring0: danke =)
<ring0> chris92, bitte :)
<ring0> das wiki hat so einiges
<chris92> gnah. die xorg.conf will mich doch verapplen
<chris92> kurze frage, wenn ich will dass programme mit einer GUI mit rootrechten gestartet werden, muss ich dann immer gksudo anstatt sudo im terminal verwenden?
<ring0> ja, wobei das im normalfall nicht nötig sein sollte
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo?highlight=gksu#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chris92> habs grad für die nvidia-settings gebraucht um die settings dauerhaft zu übernehmen (in die xorg.conf)
<NetTramp> Hallo, bin neu bei Ubuntu...
<NetTramp> Ist noch/schon jemand wach?
<chris92> joa
<chris92> inwiefern kann ich dir weiterhelfen NetTramp? =)
<NetTramp> Sorry, der olle Celeron mag Install. & IRC nicht unbedingt gleichzeitig...
<chris92> okay :D wie kann ich dir helfen?
<NetTramp> ...kann man unter Ubuntu eigentlich auch die klassische XFCE-Umgebung ("Startleiste" unten") bekommen?
<chris92> ich hab xubuntu mit XFCE am laufen, da ist allerdings die startleiste oben
<NetTramp> Jo, ich  weiß....
<chris92> kenn mich allerdings mit xfce jetzt auch ned soo gut aus, daher weiß ich leider ned ob und wie ich die unten hinkriegen soll
<chris92> gibt aber diesen "dock" wie bei mac os x bei xfce, hab mir den schön eingerichtet mit allem wichtigen was ich brauch
<NetTramp> Sorry, bin wieder weg, mein Xubuntu-Test-Schrottrechner ist einfach  zuuuu lahm...
<chipdalf_> moin allerseits... 
<chris92> moin
<chipdalf_> weiss einer ob die konfigurationsdaten die in /home/user von z.b. icedove abgelegt wird architektur übergreifend gleich sind? könnte man zum beispiel das home-verzeichnis eines users von einem i386-rechner mit identischen paketen auf einen rechner mit amd64-architektur ablegen und der user würde seine gewohnte umgebung wiederfinden? 
<chris92> chipdalf: muss leider passen, keine ahnung
<chipdalf> chris92: ich auch nicht... darum frage ich ja... aber es werden sicher noch mehr leute hier erwachen... *fg*
<chipdalf> chris92: ist 92 dein jahrgang? 
<chris92> chipdalf: sofern in /home/user keine hardware-spezifischen konfigurationen gespeichert werden, sollte es eig kein problem sein
<chris92> chipdalf: ja, warum die frage?
<chipdalf> chris92: davon gehe ich aus. nur: ich icedove läuft nicht richtig und darum stellte ich mir eben die frage ob das von der anderen architektur herrühren könnte... 
<chipdalf> chris92: nur so... weil mir gerade bewusst wird was für ein alter sack ich in der zwischen zeit bin... *lol*
<chris92> cnrks
<chris92> woops
<chris92> ich hasse diese tastatur manchmal
<chris92> chipdalf: icedove war der firefox abklatsch, oder?
<chipdalf> was denn für eine? 
<chris92> notebook tastatur ^^
<chipdalf> chris92: ja... das mailprogramm... 
<chris92> chipdalf: thunderbird quasi?
<chipdalf> chris92: und ist kein abklatsch. ist nur eine lizenz-und wartungsfrage... darum dürfen die von debian das nicht mehr thunderbird nennen... 
<chris92> chipdalf: es kann sein dass das ganze auch noch informationen vom benutzerkonto des anderen pcs dabei sind, vllt klappt das deswegen nicht. kann man bei thunderbird/icedove nicht das profil exportieren?
<chipdalf> chris92: möglich... das wäre mein nächster ansatz gewesen. nur möchte ich das hier erst möglichst geklärt haben, damit ich mir nicht die ganze mühe umsonst mache... *fg*
<chris92> chipdalf: was genau stimmt denn bei icedove nicht?
<chipdalf> im alter wird man sparsam mit der zeit die bleibt... *lol*
<chipdalf> chris92: meldet diverse fehler... muss das nachschauen, hatte letzte woche keine zeit daran zu arbeiten... 
<chris92> chipdalf: wie gesagt, das beste wär einfach mal die settings zu exportieren. sind vllt 2-3 minuten mehr arbeit, aber es lohnt sich, weil dann klappts sicher ;)
<chris92> chipdalf: bin ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht auf die idee gekommen einfach den kompletten profilordner zu sichern und wieder einzuspielen
<chipdalf> chris92: habe ich bisher immer so gemacht... 
<chris92> chipdalf: rein logisch gesehen sollte es ja schon aus kompatibilitätsgründen möglich sein das zu machen, ob 32bit oder 64bit sollte da keine EIGENTLICH rolle spielen
<chris92> *EIGENTLICH keine
<chris92> gnah, touchpad <.<
<chipdalf> chris92: mit dpkg --get-selections die installierten pakete ausgelesen, nach der grundinstallation mit dpkg --set-selections wieder eingelesen, das home komplett rüber kopieren und mit kleinen anpassungen hast du dein komplettes system auf einer anderen maschine untergebracht... 
<chipdalf> chris92: davon bin ich eben auch ausgegangen... 
<chipdalf> chris92: touchpad? hast du eine maus noch dran? 
<chris92> im moment nicht, da ich mit dem notebook im bett lieg :)
<chipdalf> achso... sonst hättest du das ja ausschalten können... *fg*
<chipdalf> wo habe ich denn nun den akku für das tecra hingelegt... *such*
<chris92> naja, glaub ich hab vorhin ne option gesehen wo ich das touchpad deaktivieren kann während ich tippe. glaub das ist ganz nützlich
<chipdalf> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<chipdalf> oder sowas... 
<chris92> chipdalf: ich wills ja nicht ganz deaktivieren
<chris92> chipdalf: außerdem ist es ja ganz nützlich, komm nur ab und zu mit dem handballen drauf beim tippen
<chipdalf> chris92: kriegste dann ja mit 0 wieder aktiviert, oder nicht? 
<chris92> jo, schon
<chris92> chipdalf: is aber ned notwendig =)
<chipdalf> bin gespannt ob das tecra mit der taste tut... das hat eine taste zum abstellen des touchpads... bin gespannt ob die unter linux tut... 
<chris92> chipdalf: sofern das touchpad ordnungsgemäß erkannt wird, sollte das keine probleme bereiten eigentlich
<chipdalf> nö, tut leider nicht... aber darum kümmern wir uns dann später mal... *fg*
<chipdalf> hm... aber lecker-schnell ist das schon: linux mit ssd-platte... 
<chris92> chipdalf: ich hätt auch gern ne ssd :/
<chipdalf> chris92: wollte meinen alten notebook ersetzen und habe mir was geleistet... toshiba tecra und dazu ne ssd... windows auf der platte ist gleich raus geflogen, ssd rein und debian drauf... *fg*
<chris92> kann mich aus kostengründen nicht von meinem alten notebook trennen, daher musste jetzt xubuntu her :D
<chris92> winxp frisch installiert, n monat später wars schon wieder so unglaublich langsam, obwohl ich eig nich wirklich was installiert hattte
<chipdalf> chris92: meines ist jetzt 7 jahre alt... das hat lange geackert und hat sich seine rente verdient... *fg*
<chris92> chipdalf: wir können froh sein dass keine mods anwesend sind, das is ja schon fast offtopic :P
<chipdalf> chris92: ups.... nicht erlaubt hier? 
<chipdalf> Topic
<chris92> siehe topic ;) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<chipdalf> bin ich ja gerade am lesen... *g*
<romibi> suche jemanden der mir bei einem kleinen cronjob-script hilft... ...han noch nie ein script mit konditionen (if) geschrieben...
<romibi> script sollte folgendes alle 10 minuten überprüfen:
<romibi> - niemand eingeloogt? (befehl users?)
<romibi> - niemand in service xyz eingeloggt? (befehl sudo /etc/init.d/xyz command list)
<romibi> - obere 2 punkte das letzte mal wahr
<romibi> -> wenn alles wahr -> shutdown
<romibi> wie mach ich das?
<bekks> if [ ... ]; then ... else ... fi
<romibi> also z.b.
<romibi> if [ users = '' ]; then
<romibi>   ...
<romibi> fi
<romibi> ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst da schon irgendeine Bedingung reinschreiben, die entweder wahr oder falsch ist.
<romibi> ja die rückgabe von users ist ja entweder leer oder nicht leer
<bekks> Hast du jemals ein Script geschrieben?
<romibi> ne nur bearbeitet... ...bzw nur solche die dinge ausführen nacheinander
<romibi> darum suche ich ja hier hilfe
<bekks> romibi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<romibi> ok... ...mal lesen
<meowClown> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, was der unterschied zwischen ssh -x und ssh -y ist?
<bekks> ssh -x schaltet X-Forwarding ab, und -y benutzt syslog statt stderr für das Logging.
<ppq> vermutlich meint er -X und -Y
<meowClown> meinte ich
<meowClown> also -X und -Y
<ppq> meowClown: siehe manpage -->             -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<ppq> zu -X steht ein ganzer absatz drin, den ich hier nicht pasten werde
<ppq> guck halt selbst nach
<meowClown> habs offen, danke
<meowClown> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollte man also aus sicherheitsgründen -Y verwenden?
<ppq> genau :)
<romibi> Hat jemand eine Idee wieso dass das nicht klappt: http://pastebin.com/T4k287L5 ?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Autoshutdown PC wenn nicht gebraucht... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring1> romibi, die shebang gehört in zeile 1
<romibi> was?
<romibi> shebang?
<ring1> ich sehe, du hast den wiki artikel von vorhin nicht gelesen
<romibi> überflogen
<romibi> ah das mit #!/bin/bash
<romibi> das ist in zeile 1... ...in dem paste sind 3 dateien
<sdx23> kein $PATH - shutdown wird nicht gefunden.
<romibi> hm klingt logisch... ...dh absoluter pfad zu shutdown angeben? hm
<romibi> soo 19:15 sehen wir ob's klappt :)
<sdx23> bis dahin kannst du die Mails lesen, die in der Inbox von root liegen.
<romibi> ne darf zum testen ja nicht eingeloggt sein :) aber da sollten wol cron-zeugs drin sein :)
<romibi> aber hat wohl nicht geklappt
<sdx23> dann wäre spätestens jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, die zu lesen.
<romibi> oha shutdown hat angefangen aber bleibt bei stopping tomcat6 (oder so) stecken...
<romibi> hm ist die nicht unter /var/mail/username ?
<bekks> Nein, in /var/spool/mail
<romibi> ja grad auch gefunden :)
<romibi> leer
<romibi> also mails finde ich keine und tomcat verhindert irgendwie den shutdown
<luciduser> hi
<luciduser> kann man hier Fragen zu Ubuntu stellen?
<chris92> jop luciduser 
<luciduser> Seit einiger Zeit friert mein System manchmal für einige Sekunden ein und und die Fenster werden grau. Woran könnte das liegen?
<LupusE> hi
<benni> luciduser: gefühlt meistens am firefox und irgendwelchen amoklaufendem javascript.
<chris92> luciduser: jo, javascript macht sowas ganz gern, z.b. facebook is da sehr berühmt dafür
<luciduser> Lässt sich da was machen?
<chris92> noscript verwenden vllt
<luciduser> Lässt sich da was machen?
<benni> gucken welche webseiten das machen und die dann entsprechend meiden oder mal nen anderen browser probiern oder noscript oder ...
<ThomasAR> hallo kann mir jemand bei zweite partitionerstellung helfen?
<ThomasAR> hab u12.04 LTS zweite partition kann ich jetzt keine mehr erstellen wiel da gnu grub option kommt!
<luciduser> ok, thx, bye
<ThomasAR> muss neustarten! bye
<Guest2633> wie deaktiviert man das totem plugin in firefox?
<Guest2633> oder stellt ein, dass ein anderes benutzt wird
<bekks> Im Menü unter Addons kannst Du das Addon abschalten.
<Guest2633> welches ist das denn da steht nur bei zweien in klammern dahinter compatible totem
<romibi> egal was ich versuche, das shutdown bleibt beim 1. service der gestoppt werden sollte stecken wenn der shutdown von nem cronjob initiert wird...
<Suhadi> Hi, kann mir jemand sogar, ob und ggf. wie ich es unter 12.04 ausstellen kann, dass ein Fenster aufgepoppt wird, wenn ein USB-Stick gemountet wird?
<chris92>  suhadi, bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei unter unity aussieht, aber ich hab unter einstellungen einen punkt "removables drives and media"
<chris92> aber glaub das isn xfce4 punkt
<Suhadi> Hmm, also die Systemeinstellungen wurden ja eh ziemlich eingeschränkt. Zu mindestens im Gegensatz zu 10.04 (wo ich herkomme)
<Suhadi> Da finde ich so etwas nicht.
<chris92> hmm
<Amkei> kann mir jemand sagen wo sich die config-files für das "me-menu" befinden? änderungen unter /usr/share/indicators/me haben keine Auswirkungen *_*
<Amkei> ich möchte einen eintrag hinzufügen, so wie ich es mit dem message-indicator-applet gemacht habe
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-30
<outcast> hi ich versuche gerade ein pythonskript auszufuehren. doch er sagt mir: ImportError: No module named esky ich hab in google gelesen, das das script nicht richtig auf den python interpreter zugreifen kann ? was kann ich denn tun?
<dAnjou> outcast: die meldung bedeutet aber einfach nur, dass ein modul (sprich lib) fehlt
<dAnjou> musst du nur irgendwien installieren
<dAnjou> vielleicht is das ja in nem paket drin
<Damagooo> -> apt-cache search esky
<outcast> Damagooo: sind das jetzt pakete die ich auf dem rchner habe oder sind das welche die esky enthalten und runtergeladen werden koennen?
<chris92> zweiteres
<dAnjou> Damagooo: das war ja super hilfreich
<outcast> hmm ja ich hab mir esky vorhin auch mal runtergeladen  als ich die setup.py ausfuehren wollte, dann hatte er den gleichen error nur mit nem anderen modul  da dachte ich einfach es wuerde irgendwas mit meinen pfaden nicht stimmen
<dAnjou> outcast: ich hab schon geguckt, das modul scheint noch nich paketiert worden zu sein
<dAnjou> outcast: was willstn da ueberhaupt installieren?
<outcast> ach. den mceditor fuer minecraft^^
<dAnjou> schon gegooglet obs tollen anleitungen gibt wie man den unter ubuntu installiert?
<dAnjou> (sorry, handy-tastatur)
<dAnjou> ansonsten solltest du nich wild drauflos installieren
<dAnjou> pythonkram am paketmanager vorbei ins system zu installieren is nich das schoenste
<outcast> ja aber irgendwie wurde am source geaendert und das erst vor sehr kurzer weile. und es gibt leider nichts zu lesen. und die readme ist ne frechheitXD
<dAnjou> installier mal das paket python-pip
<outcast> ok
<outcast> mist ich hab mir letstens auch fuer minecraft oracle-java installiert, jetzt ist irgenwie mein apt-get zerschossen
<outcast> ich glaub das dauert jetzt ne weile
<outcast> http://pastie.org/4868196
<kubine> Title: #4868196 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<outcast> echt seit dem ich mir minecraft geholt habe, fliegt mir mein rechner in einzelteilen davon
<outcast> und ich bin nicht wirklich ubuntu/linux bewandert
<dAnjou> outcast: das loese mal ohne mich ;)
<outcast> hehe
<dAnjou> ich wollt schon ins bett
<outcast> kein prob. danke fuer die tipps
<dAnjou> jedenfalls kriegst du esky dann mit: pip install --user esky
<dAnjou> das wird dann in dein HOME installiert und macht dir nix kaputt
<dAnjou> --user is das wichtige
<dAnjou> zum javakram kann ich nix sagen ... und weg
<tty007> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 installiert kann mich aber nicht mehr anmelden. Der Loginmanager wird irgendwie nicht angezeigt.
<tty007> Und aus den Logdateien werde ich nicht schlau, auch klappt der Wechsel in ein virtuelles Terminal nicht.
<ASA> moin moin
<ASA> habe hier ein problem mit twinview unter 12.10. manche programme starten nicht auf dem primären monitor.
<bekks> !ubuntu+1 > ASA 
<ASA> ubuntu 12.10, gnome 3.6, NVIDIA mit proprietären teiber
<bekks> hmm. 
<bekks> Der Support für 12.10 befindet sich in #ubuntu-de+1 bzw. #ubuntu+1
<ASA> ah, ok.
<ASA> wobei das ja immer wieder das problem ist, egal welche version :)
<ASA> habe seit 10.04 nichts am system hier verändert und weiss nicht meh wie ich das damals hinbekommen habe
<Uefis> lxpanel haengt auf einmal, und es sieht komisch aus. ein klick, z.b. auf den chromium schnellstarter bringt einen klick auf ein unsichtbare taskleiste, wenn es nicht haengt. und das nm applet ist verrutscht http://ompldr.org/vZnAxNw. killall -USR1 lxp... startet das panel neu, ohne besserung. was tun, tint2 nehmen?
<Uefis> vergessen: rechtsklick auf die leiste haengt immer
<jokrebel> Uefis: Einfach mal rebooten?
<Uefis> jokrebel: tat ich
<Uefis> e ist das erste mal nach einem reboot aufgetreten
<tty007> achso Linux recovery startet den Recovery Modus 
<jokrebel> Uefis: Vielleicht mal die Konfigurationsdateien testhalber umbenennen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Panel
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Uefis: Vorher aber bereits beendet haben…
<Uefis> hmm
<Uefis> jokrebel: die datei wurde zuletzt vor 8 tagen geaendert >_>
<jokrebel> Uefis: Und das sagt mir jetzt was genau?
<Uefis> jokrebel: das es nicht der fehler sein kann, da der fehler viel spaeter auftrat
<Uefis> naemlich gestern
<jokrebel> Uefis: Wenn Du meinst, dass das dann keinen Versuch wert ist - Bitte…
<jokrebel> Uefis: Außerdem ist in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Panel von DateiEN die rede…
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Uefis> jokrebel: ne, da ist nur eine. ich habe grade mal die datei in ~/.cache/menu geloescht, jetzt haengts erst recht
<Uefis> es bringt allerdings etwas, das ganze ohne profil zu starten, koenntest du doch recht haben
<jokrebel> Uefis: Die Konfigurationsdateien werden im Verzeichnis .config/lxpanel/LXDE sowie dem Unterverzeichnis panels abgelegt.
<Uefis> jokrebel: es geht tatsaechlich wieder, wie kann das denn sein?
<Uefis> in lubuntu ist der pfad ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu, und es gibt lxpanel/config, die hab ich gleich mit entfernt
<Uefis> oh, zu frueh gefreut, das layout verschiebt sich nicht mehr und es ist das standard layout, aber es haengt scheinbar immernoch
<Uefis> die uhr steht zb
<jokrebel> Uefis: Hattest Du denn tatsächlich den Prozess komplett aus; hast dann die DateiEN umbenannt; und dann rebootet?
<Uefis> jokrebel: ja
<Uefis> achso, dazwische rebootet nicht
<Uefis> jokrebel: hilft alles nichts
<jokrebel> Uefis: Hm - vielleicht mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten, Fehler provozieren und hoffen dass im Terminal aufschlußreiche Meldungen kommen?
<nibbler> neuen user anlegen, gucken obs dem auch so geht?
<nibbler> wenn nicht, fehlt noch ne config ;-)
<ortsvorsteher> Guten Tag. Nach update auf 12.04 habe ich noch einige alte kernel ( version 2.6* ) rumliegen. Leider kann ich die nicht in synaptic finden und daher auch nicht deinstallieren. Mittels sudo apt-get purge autoremove linux-headers-2.6.32-40-generic hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg. Wie kann ich diese alten Kernel deinstallieren?
<bekks> Mit dpkg -l | grep linux-image bzw. dpkg -l | grep linux-header findest du die installierten Pakete dazu.
<bekks> Wenn die Pakete bereits deinstalliert sind, kannst du die alten Kernel, Header und Module auch manuell löschen.
<ortsvorsteher> Danke bekks, ich lösche dann manuell nachdem im dpkg die alten kerne nicht mehr auftauchen.
<jokrebel> ortsvorsteher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ortsvorsteher> Danke für die beiden Hinweise. Nachdem die alten Kerne ja nicht mehr im dpkg gefunden wurden kann ich ja manuell die Verzeichnisse löschen. Die Kerne die auftauchen werde ich schon los ;)
<Knight7> hallo ich habe hier eine videodatei (videocodec: H.264 / AVC) und die lässt sich im totem nicht vor-/zurückspulen, woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> Knight7: Geht es mit anderem Player (zB. VLC)? Schon mal aus dem Terminal gestartet und dort dann kontolliert ob Meldungen auftauchen?
<jokrebel> Knight7: Und ist das nur mit dieser einen Datei so oder mit allen?
<Knight7> vlc gibt überhaupt diese meldung aus:
<Knight7> Einlesen der Datei fehlgeschlagen:
<Knight7> VLC konnte diese Datei nicht lesen (Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler).
<TheInfinity> Knight7: klingt nach einer übelst kaputten datei.
<Knight7> hmh könnte ich versuchen die dateien irgendwie zu reparieren? das ist ne tutorialreihe wo ich halt öfter mal zurückgehen müsste um spezielle sachen nachzuvollziehen bzw. einfach nochmal anzusehen
<TheInfinity> Knight7: du kannst versuchen das ding komplett neu zu rendern. mencode und co helfen weiter.
<Knight7> TheInfinity: okay werde mal bisschen rumprobieren danke auf jeden fall
<romibi> Kann man irgendwie einen SSH benutzer erstellen der genau 1 Ordner und dessen Unterordner bearbeiten & lesen kann und eine command-whitelist hat?
<nibbler> romibi, mit chrooted zeug ja klar
<nibbler> romibi, sonst gibts noch restricted shell, aber da kommt man leicht raus
<romibi> ziel: benutzer soll nur ordner /home/minecraft/minecraft/  lesen und bearbeiten können und nur nano & /etc/init.d/minecraft ausführen können
<romibi> (und halt exit)
<nibbler> romibi, normal is linux schon recht sicher, wenn du aktuell patched und so.... die anderen user müssen halt auf ihr ~ aufpassen und gut
<nibbler> romibi, sonst nochmal bastille drüberlaufen lassen 
<romibi> es geht vor allem um den lesezugriff von anderen dateien den ich verhindern will und ich will nicht dass der benutzer netzwerk-laufwerke/freigaben mountet
<nibbler> romibi, welche andere dateien? soll er /bin/bash nicht lesen dürfen? mounted darf eh nur superuser
<romibi> ne /home/administrator
<bekks> romibi: Und wie heisst dein regulärer User?
<romibi> der eingeschränkte? noch nicht erstellt
<romibi> wird aber wohl "minecraft-admin" heissen
<nibbler> romibi, chmod 700 /home/administrator
<romibi> braucht es kein -R ?
<bekks> NEIN!
<bekks> Damit zerballerst Du dir sämtliche Zugriffsrechte in deinem Home, wenn Du -R benutzt.
<romibi> also der kann dann trotzdem nicht cd /home/administrator/Dokumente oder nano /home/administrator/Dokumente/filename.txt ausführen?
<nibbler> romibi, chmod og+rwx /home/administrator -R (tut meistens, aber ned wenn du z.b. homedirs als webpages hast blah)
<nibbler> romibi, chmod og-rwx /home/administrator -R (tut meistens, aber ned wenn du z.b. homedirs als webpages hast blah)
<romibi> ok ich schau dann mal nach dem essen
<romibi> danke
<bekks> Leg einen User an, setz /home/administrator auf 700 und versuche mit dem neuen User zuzugreifen.
<bekks> Nur benutz kein -R
<romibi> och mann... ...und ich dachte der autoshutdown funktioniert jetzt... ...naja solange sich kein user eingeloggt hatte seit systemstart bleibt das von cron initiierte herunterfahren ca beim ersten service der beendet werden soll oder nach "acpid: exiting" stecken  :(
<romibi> was könnte denn den shutdown verhindern?
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich suche ein Komfortables backup-proggi für ubuntu-server, das am liebsten unter dialog läuft - muss es aber nicht. Es soll dafür eingesetzt werden, in bestimmten Zeitabständen Eine Festplatte komplett zu kopieren als Backup auf eine externe
<bekks> rsync
<LuGiX> rsync ist saugut, aber mir in dem Fall zu unübersichtlich mit etwa 20 optionen...
<bekks> rsync -av quelle ziel.
<LuGiX> mmh - gibts da nicht noch etwas, das unter gui läuft? etwas einigermassen gescheites
<bekks> grsync
<LuGiX> Hm, sieht auf jeden Fall schon einmal ganz gut aus
<LuGiX> Danke schön, ich denke das probiere ich mal aus!
<Uefis> neben dem kaputten lxpanel geht sound auch nich, kann das am lautstaerke applet in lxpanel liegen?
<jokrebel> Wie passt "unter gui läuft" zu "backup-proggi für ubuntu-server"?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung.
<bekks> Aber Wunsch ist Wunsch :)
<romibi> die scripte in /etc/rc0.d/K##name werden aufsteigend aufgerufen, korrekt? ich glaube das shutdown problem war eine zu hohe zahl bei meinem minecraft-dienst...
<bekks> Falsch :)
<bekks> Die Startscripte werden von 1-99 aufgerufen, die Kill-Scripte von 99-1
<bekks> Wobei das mit upstart völlig irrelevant geworden ist, und man das sinnvoller über die rc.local abbildet.
<romibi> werden zuerst alle K und dann alle S scripte aufgerufen oder K99, S01, K98, S02 ... ?
<bekks> Nein...
<bekks> Welche Ubuntuversion hast Du?
<romibi> neuste lts
<romibi> desktop
<bekks> Zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> !paste > romibi 
<kubine> romibi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<romibi> ok moment
<romibi> http://pastebin.com/tAY8bd3r
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<romibi> 12.04.1 LTS also
<romibi> meistens funktioniert der shutdown aber nicht immer. und habe kein richtiges muster gefunden... ...zuerst dachte
<romibi> sorry zu früh enter
<romibi> zuerst dachte ich es habe damit zu tun ob seit systemstart ein benutzer eingeloggt war oder nicht... ...stimmt aber doch nicht
<romibi> hm und rc.local ist nur für start und nicht fürs beenden oder
<romibi> bekks: wenn ich jetzt aber auf die reihenfolge der ausgaben achte bei shutdown -P 0 dann sind das die K-scripte aufsteigend...
<chillkroete> hallo zusammen, hab heute ne neue partition erstellt und nun meldet sich grub rescue -.- 
<chillkroete> das system hat auf einer platte mehrere partitionen. installiert sind win7 & ubuntu 12.04
<chillkroete> mit dem ls-befehl komme ich nicht weiter. 
<chillkroete> was kann ich nun noch machen?
<jokrebel> chillkroete: Was heißt das genau "hab heute ne neue partition erstellt"
<jokrebel> chillkroete: Es lief alles und Du wolltest nachträglich eine weitere Partition erstellen?
<chillkroete> neue partition erstellt mittels windows. m.E nach als ntfs
<chillkroete> korrekt
<romibi> was heisst einstelliger (unärer) Operator erwartet?
<romibi> pastebins sind in arbeit
<romibi> http://pastebin.com/YcsEka7K
<kubine> Title: [Bash] ======= Error: ======== /root/scripts/checkForShutdown.sh: Zeile 8: [: ==: Eins - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> chillkroete: Naja, wenn Du an der Festplatte nachträglich mit Windows an den Partitionen rummachst brauchst Dich da nicht wundern. Da musst Du jetzt mindestens das Grub wieder reparieren.
<jokrebel> !grub2 > chillkroete
<kubine> chillkroete: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<chillkroete> thx
<chillkroete> dann versuch ich das mal damit
<chillkroete> hatte mich bisher aber auch nicht weitergebracht
<romibi> arg ich hasse es wenn der grund für unerwartetes verhalten nicht ersichtlich ist :(
<romibi> ich glaube lightdm ist der bösewicht...
<grossing> romibi, bei deinem oben verlinkten Fehler?
<romibi> nee der oben verlinkte fehler hat glaub ich keinen zusammenhang mit meinem shutdown problem
<romibi> vielleicht aber doch
<grossing> das script läuft doch nicht durch
<romibi> wieso nicht?
<romibi> shutdown startet ja im hintergrund
<romibi> also der shutdown im oben verlinkten script startet aber funktioniert nicht immer (bleibt manchmal stecken)
<romibi> ausserdem fuktioniert die ausgabe-umleitung vom shutdown nicht
<grossing> also *meine* Scripte laufen nicht durch wenn da "error" und ne Meldung wie bei dir als Antwort kommt
<romibi> ja aber der error kommt ja nicht immer
<romibi> hab gerade herausgefunden wann der error kommt... ...beim starten des pc wenn der minecraft-server noch nicht läuft aber cron dieses script per zufall schon aufruft...
<romibi> im normalfall kommt der fehler im pastebin nicht aber auch dann funktioniert der shutdown nicht immer
<Nina_Gast> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit Deja Dup. Habe es eingerichtet gehabt und es geht nichtmehr. Leider bekomme ich weder eine Fehlermeldung oder sonstwas, die Buttons "Jetzt sichern" und Wiederherstellen sind grau und es zeigt seit wochen an "nächste sicherung: heute" und entsprechend war die letzte vor 60 tagen. Nur wie sichere ich denn nun? Er macht weder automatisch etwas, noch kann ich den ausgegrauten button anklicken
<jokrebel> Nina_Gast: Versuch dejadup mal aus dem Terminal heraus zu starten.
<Nina_Gast> jokrebel: habe deja-dup --backup probiert und bekomme "Ein weiterer Datensicherungsvorgang läuft bereits". nur wo?
<jokrebel> Nina_Gast: Hm - Mal schaun ob ein Prozess in der richtung läuft vielleicht?
<jokrebel> Nina_Gast: Wohin sichert das denn normalerweise und ist das Ziel derzeit auch wirklich erreichbar?
<Nina_Gast> jokrebel: ist eine externe festplatte. Ist erreichbar, habe auch extra mal neugestartet, dass die platte also direkt verfügbar ist. Habe auch in den optionen ein lokales / anderes ziel ausgewählt und kann auch nicht auf "jetzt sichern" klicken
<Nina_Gast> jokrebel: OK es laufen zwei prozesse von deja-dup, einer mit -backup und -auto
<jokrebel> Nina_Gast: Dann scheint er wohl grad am sichern zu sein denke ich. Wie lange wartest Du schon?
<Nina_Gast> der laptop läuft seit etwas über 24h und die festplatte macht keinen mucks
<jokrebel> oh
<Nina_Gast> jokrebel: habs immer mal pro woche probiert und dachte mir, er fängt vielleicht an, wenn er im leerlauf ist und braucht etwas, aber ist jetzt das 4. oder 5. mal dass ich es versuche
<romibi> pc bleibt inzwischen praktisch immer an gleicher stelle hängen (wenn er hängen bleibt) bei einem shutdown via cron. bei:
<romibi> acpid: exiting
<jokrebel> Nina_Gast: Ohne es genau zu wissen oder eine Garantie dafür übernehmen zu wollen; wenn das schon Tage so ist und es offensichtlich nicht zu Ende geht und (nachgeprüft?) auch keinerlei Aktivitäten/Datenfluss vorhanden ist hätt ich diese Prozesse einfach mal kurzerhand gekillt, neu gestartet und nochmal von vorne an probiert.
<Nina_Gast> jokrebel: hatte ich mir jetzt auch überlegt. habe mal gekillt und über die konsole gestartet und nun läuft etwas. wow. mal schauen, ob das in zukunft immer so manuell laufen muss, oder jetzt vielleicht auch automatisch läuft
<jokrebel> !changinghost > Amkei
<kubine> Amkei: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<romibi> moment... ...wenn bei einem hängendem shutdown die nächste meldung nach einem CTRL+ALT+DELETE eine "killed sowieso" meldung ist, dann ist das doch der verursacher. d.h. ich muss nur schnell genug ein foto davon machen. ich habe hoffnung
<Maulwurf> hats jemand geschafft unter mit unity 3d mit mindestens 2 monitoren und dem nvidia treiber zum laufen zu bringen? Hab irgendwie gehört dass xinerama mit unity 3d in 12.04 inkompatibel sein soll. Wenns nicht geht - weiß jemand obs in 12.10 besser wird?
<Maulwurf> und einen wunderschönen Sonntag Abend allerseits :D
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> Maulwurf: Da ich keine 2 Monitore betreibe, kann ich persönlich dazu wenig sagen. Bevor Du aber gar keine Antwort bekommst: Fragen zu "kommenden" Versionen sind in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 (english) besser aufgehoben. Dort findest Du im Topic auch links zum aktuellen Download der Beta, die Du gefahrlos per CD einfach testen könntest.
<Gagarin> Hallo, ich habe lighttpd. Ich will meine webdaten in meinem homedir haben und habe deshalb einen symlink /var/usr/user auf /home/user/www gelegt. Ich bekomme jetzt aber 403, obwohl das alles world-readable ist. Ich habe gegooglet und was selinux gelesen
<Gagarin> davon habe ich aber keine ahnung, und vorallem ist das paket selinux überhaupt nicht installiert. Ist das unter ubuntu überhaupt aktiv? 
<romibi> hm ist es möglich die x11 weiterleitung auch nach sudo su username funktionstüchtig zu haben?
<jokrebel> romibi: Wie meinen?
<dAnjou> das klingt äußerst gefährlich
<dAnjou> romibi: welche GUI anwendung muss denn da unbedingt root haben?
<romibi> nicht root... ...anderer benutzer
<dAnjou> warum dann nich mit dem nutzer hin-ssh-en?
<romibi> weil der user  kein ssh-user ist
<dAnjou> is das ein ubuntu? unter ubuntu sind alle nutzer ssh-nutzer?
<dAnjou> s/?$//
<romibi> nee ein user ohne passwort kann nicht via ssh zugreifen
<jokrebel> romibi: Jeder angelegte User hat auch ein Passwort.
<romibi> ach ja und der user wurde mit -r erstellt...
<romibi> net solche die mit useradd erstellt wurden
<romibi> und auch sonst hab ich schon user ohne passwort erstellt
<jokrebel> romibi: Die sich dann wie einloggen können?
<romibi> in lightdm auf den namen klicken?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: das geht schon
<jokrebel> romibi: Dan haben sie vermutlich ein _leeres_ Passwort.
<jokrebel> …aber nicht keines…
<dAnjou> -.-
<romibi> sei nicht pingelig
<romibi> leer ~= keins
<dAnjou> romibi: allerdings hat sich die sache für mich erledigt, ich kriegt knapp 3 millionen google hits zu "ssh x forwarding different user"
<dAnjou> viel spaß
<romibi> ach ja wenn irc nebenan offen ist vergisst man schnell mal google :) (vor allem wenn man zuvor ein problem hatte bei dem google fast nichts brachte)
<romibi> sorry
<jokrebel> romibi: Nö, da ist ein gravierender Unterschied. Siehe auch Ubuntu und root. Der Root-Account von Ubuntu hat _kein_ Passwort, weshalb man nicht über root einlogen kann. Hätte er ein leeres Passwort könnte es jeder mittels der Enter-taste.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: wird das nich eher über die sudoers geregelt?
<dAnjou> NOPASS und so
<romibi> beim betreffenden account kann man auch nicht mit der Enter-Taste sich einloggen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Rootrechte kann man nur über sudo erlangen weil es _kein_ direktes root-Passwort gibt. 
<jokrebel> romibi: Dann hat der account wohl ein Passwort, das Du nicht kennst - aber vermutlich _nicht_ _keines_.
<dAnjou> is aber auch OT jetz hier
<romibi> hab den user selbst erstellt
<dAnjou> nich wahr jokrebel :P
<romibi> nie ein passwort definiert und mit ssh funktioniert "einfach enter drücken" bei der passwort-abfrage nicht
<jokrebel> romibi: Was man per suo mittels passwd aber in ein bekanntest abändern könnte.
<jokrebel> *sudo
<jokrebel> romibi: k.A. wie Du den User angelegt hast. Vielleicht wurde da ja auch automatisch ein Passwort kreiert welches Dir nur im Eifer des Gefechts durch die Lappen ging.
<Maulwurf> danke @gargarin
<romibi> verwendete "useradd -r --base-dir /home/minecraft minecraft"
<romibi> aber egal
<romibi> ob jetzt das im hintergrund "kein passwort" oder "unbekanntes passwort" oder "leeres Passwort" ist ist mir egal... ...hauptsache es reagiert so wie ich es will
<jokrebel> romibi: Dafür solltest Du aber wissen, ob es kein Passwort hat (dann ist der login IMHO gar nicht möglich) oder ein leeres Passwort hat (dann sollte der Login ohne Eingabe mit "klick" oder ENTER klappen) oder das Passwort unbekannt ist (dann solltest Du entweder rausfinden wie es heist, gute Brutforce-Software nutzen oder es in ein bekanntes umwandeln) - … nur aufstampfen dass man "wollen wie man will" reicht manchmal halt nicht aus…
<romibi> ok hast recht: wenn ich an den pc gehe kann ich mich via CTRL+ALT+F1 ohne passwort einloggen... ...in lightdm taucht der benutzer aber nicht auf (wegen -r) und via ssh kann man sich nicht einloggen
<jokrebel> romibi: Mag sein, dass ssh da mit "ohne" Passwort Probleme hat. Was spricht dagegen, ein (bekanntes) Passwort zu setzten?
<jokrebel> romibi: Kannst ja hinterher immer noch wieder auf "leer" zurücksetzen.
<romibi> dann funktioniert glaub ich das init-script, welches "su username befehl" verwendet, nicht mehr ... hatte zuerst einen user mit passwort und da gab es probleme, weiss aber nicht ob wegen gesetztem passwort
<romibi> könnte es nochmals testen aber ist's so schlimm wenn ich ein leeres passwort habe?
<romibi> hm ne wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte ich vergessen ein sudo vor dem init-script aufruf zu setzen...
<jokrebel> romibi: Naja - sollen wir jetzt eine potenzielle Sicherheitslücke für gut befinden?
<romibi> die wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand in meinem haus (ausser mir) auf die idee kommt an dem pc CTRL+ALT+F1 zu drücken und mit minecraft sich einzuloggen ist recht klein...
<jokrebel> romibi: Und er hängt auch nicht am Netz?
<romibi> aber zu deiner beruhigung: hab jetzt ein passwort gesetzt
<romibi> doch aber ssh geht ja nicht und der einzige port die der router an den pc leitet ist der port für minecraft
<jokrebel> Na wenn Du Dir da sicher bist… …wozu brauchtest Du nochmal Hilfe ;-/
<romibi> bevor man mich auf googel verwiesen hatte bezüglich x-weiterleitung nach "sudo su username" ... dann hat jemand eine diskussion angefangen
<romibi> *google
<jokrebel> romibi: Was aber wohl auch damit zusammen hing, dass Deine Frage nicht wirklich verständlich war. Kannst Du bitte etwas konkreter werden, was genau Du erreichen willst und wie (ggf. nach welcher Anleitung) du jenes bereits versucht hast/hattest und was da für Fehlermeldungen kamen.
<romibi> zitat:
<romibi> [20:23:12] <romibi> ach ja wenn irc nebenan offen ist vergisst man schnell mal google :) (vor allem wenn man zuvor ein problem hatte bei dem google fast nichts brachte)
<romibi> [20:23:13] <romibi> sorry
<romibi> --> Problem ist schon gelöst
<romibi> dAnjou: danke übrigens für den hinweis auf google :)
<romibi> jokrebel: auch dir danke für den hinweis dass ein leeres passwort unter gewissen umständen ein sicherheitsrisiko sein könnte
<romibi> für mich ist die sache jetzt abgeschlossen
<jokrebel> romibi: Na dann - freut mich und schönen Abend noch…
<romibi> danke gleichfalls
<Damagooo> gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein User der Grafisch angemeldet ist über ein Terminal zu "killen" ? 
<ppq> naja, du kannst seine prozesse killen
<dreamon_> Wie kann man in der bash vielleicht mit printf an eine bestimmt zeile/spalte einen Text ausgeben. Geht das?
<bekks> dreamon_: Nein.
<bekks> Dazu brauchst du ncurses.
<dreamon_> Hab was gefunden -> tput cup 5 4 -> geht gut
<[]xing> Hallo und guten Abend, ich habe folgendes Problem, an meinem Laptop habe ich über USB eine Festplatte mit Daten beschrieben, an meinem PC nun zu Hause sehe ich die von dort erstellten Dateien nicht mehr. Woran kann das liegen? Ich hätte mir zumindest gewünscht, dass ich als Root die Dateien sehen könnte um so die Recht anzupassen.
<[]xing> Dateiformat NTFS und ext4
<[]xing> Meine homeFestplatte ist mit ecryptFS verschlüsselt, sollte aber eigentlich keine Probleme auf der Externen machen
<bekks> Hast du die externe Platte nach dem Kopieren der Daten auch sauber umounted?
<[]xing>  ehm, nicht direkt, ich habe den pc resumed
<[]xing> den laptop viel mehr
<[]xing> und dann abgestöpselt
<[]xing> also suspend to ram für den Laptop.
<[]xing> löst das nicht automatisch ein writeback aus?
<bekks> Nein.
<[]xing> und was auch komisch ist, ich sehe jetzt auch dateien, die ich früher auf dem PC auf die Platte geschriebe habe
<[]xing> und auf dem laptop sonst nie
<bekks> Ja, weil das Dateisystem auf der Platte in einem undefinierten Zustand ist.
<[]xing> öhm.. heißt das, das mein OS nochmal eine kopie vom inhaltsverzeichnis hält?
<bekks> Nein. Aber das Dateisystem hält mehrere Kopien davon.
<[]xing> jedes OS für sich
<bekks> Nein, das Dateisystem, nicht das OS.
<[]xing> okay, das klingt interessant.. kann ich sie irgendwie mergen?
<bekks> Nein.
<[]xing> oh
<bekks> Nicht nach dem was Du da getan hast :)
<[]xing> kann ich die eine davon löschen?
<bekks> Nein.
<[]xing> kann ich überhaupt was machen?
<bekks> Ja :)
<[]xing> :D
<[]xing> formatieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<[]xing> puh^^
<[]xing> sondern?
<bekks> Für ext3: fsck -f  und für NTFS: Windows benutzen und Dateisystem prüfen.
<bekks> Anschliessend die gewünschten Daten neu kopieren und vorher Datenmüll von der Platte löschen.
<bekks> Dann sauber umounten und am anderen Rechner benutzen.
<[]xing> -f ist nicht definiert für fsck, oder?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da?
<bekks> Und umounten ist natürlich Pflicht vor fsck.
<[]xing> also der PC hat 10.10, der laptop 12.04
<bekks> 10.10 ist nicht mehr supported. :)
<[]xing> :(
<[]xing> mhh
<bekks> Und das schon seit April.
<[]xing> ja, ich war an dem Kasten seit 2 jahren nimmer ;)
<[]xing> ok.. also nochmal zum mitschreiben.
<[]xing> auf beiden Computern ein filecheck durchlaufen lassen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wir reden ausschliesslich von der externen Festplatte.
<[]xing> ja richtig
<[]xing> ah, ok, dann fsck sieht beim check die dateien global
<bekks> Häh?
<[]xing> und macht sie wieder "sichtbar"
<bekks> Quatsch.
<[]xing> naja momentan habe ich zwei disjunkte Haufen an Dateien, je nach dem auf welchem PC ich bin
<[]xing> sehe ich sie dann
<bekks> Die Dateisystemprüfung bringt dein Dateisystem wieder in einen definierten Zustand. Von Wiederherstellung von irgendwelchen Dateien hat niemand ein Wort gesagt.
<[]xing> ich auch nicht :)
<bekks> Doch: 0930 231030 < []xing> und macht sie wieder "sichtbar"
<[]xing> ja weil ich momentan immer nur einen Teil der Daten sehe, je nach dem an welchem PC sie angeschlossen sind
<bekks> Weil das Dateisystem in einem undefinierten Zustand ist.
<[]xing> und danach sollten alle Daten für jeden PC sichtbar sein
<[]xing> genau
<bekks> Nein. Sollten sie nicht.
<[]xing> öhm
<[]xing> nein?
<bekks> 0930 230301 <+bekks> Für ext3: fsck -f  und für NTFS: Windows benutzen und Dateisystem prüfen.
<bekks> 0930 230321 <+bekks> Anschliessend die gewünschten Daten neu kopieren und vorher Datenmüll von der Platte löschen.
<bekks> 0930 230343 <+bekks> Dann sauber umounten und am anderen Rechner benutzen.
<[]xing> neu kopieren heißt? kann ich ja gleich formatieren, ist ja das selbe oder?
<[]xing> wenn ich eine datensicherung anlegen muss
<bekks> Nein, kopieren hat mit formatieren nichts zu tun.
<[]xing> spielt es eine Rolle an welchem PC ich fsck durchführe?
<bekks> Durchaus. 10.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<[]xing> :D
<[]xing> gut,.. wenn ich nun upgraden würde
<[]xing> zugriff auf die festplatte über meinen Laptop gestaltet sich gerade schwierig, da keine Docking Station in Reichweite, und am PC habe ich einen Wechselrahmen.
<bekks> Ja, das ändert nichts an der Sachlage. Dadurch wird 10.10 trotzdem nicht mehr supported :)
<[]xing> gesetzenfall, ich habe ein upgrade von 10.10 auf die nächsthöhersupportete version
<bekks> Und ich geh jetzt schlafen, die Vorgehensweise ist ja zweimal erklärt worden inzwischen.
<[]xing> bitte..moment
<[]xing> ich habe nicht begriffen, ob die Dateien nun nach fsck wieder zugreifbar sind oder nicht?
<[]xing> was meinst du mit Datenmüll löschen und Daten neu kopieren?
<bekks> Wären sie es, müsstest Du sie nicht neu kopieren.
<bekks> Datenmüll löschen heisst: Den Müll den fsck zu Tage fördert, löschen.
<bekks> Was "kopieren" heisst, ist wohl klar oder? :)
<[]xing> d.h ich müsste eine sicherheitskopie der daten hüben wie drüben anlegen?
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Du hast Rechner A, mit Daten, die du auf die externe Platte kopieren wolltest, um sie dann an Rechner B zu benutzen.
<[]xing> richtig
<bekks> Wie willst Du denn an Rechner B eine Sicherheitskopie von Daten anlegen, die auf Rechner A liegen? :)
<[]xing> aber auch Daten., von B zu A
<[]xing> aber von B zu A ist nicht so wichtig
<[]xing> genau :)
<bekks> Die Daten sind alle noch auf den Rechnern A und B (also alle Daten, die auf der externen Platte sind).
<[]xing> nein, die Daten sind nur single auf der externen vorhanden. 
<[]xing> das sind 100 GB an Daten die ich verschieben wollte.
<bekks> Dann darfst du vor dem fsck erstmal ein komplettes Image der externen Platte anlegen. Mit ddrescue z.B.
<bekks> So, und nun gute Nacht.
<[]xing> Großgütiger
<[]xing> Danke dir, bekks  :) 
<[]xing> Gute Nacht
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd mal kurz beim sed commen helfen ?! hab da ne config die ich erstezn wollte aber das ind leer zeichen zwischen
<SpeeFak> sed "s/UpdateChannels = * /UpdateChannels = 3 /"        setup.conf_sed_source > setup.conf
<SpeeFak> der packt mir da immer ne 3 vor aber löscht den alten wert nicht
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist * keine Wildcard, sondern ein Quantifier
<dadrc> → Da steht nicht "Gleichzeichen Leerzeichen irgendwas" sondern "Gleichzeichen beliebig viele Leerzeichen"
<dadrc> "UpdateChannels = ." müsste das machen, was du suchst
<dadrc> Falls es immer einstellig ist
<dadrc> Sonst .+
<SpeeFak> ääähm
<SpeeFak> .+ steht in der sed syntax für EIN leerzeichen =
<SpeeFak> ?
<dadrc> Was? ne.
<dadrc> . ist ein beliebiges Zeichen
<dadrc> .+ sind ein oder mehr beliebige Zeichen
<dadrc> .* sind 0 oder mehr beliebige Zeichen
<dadrc> und " *" (also Leerzeichen Stern) sind beliebig viele Leerzeichen
<SpeeFak> dachte das ? wäre ein beliebiges zeichen, inner bsh klappt  das so
<SpeeFak> ich versuchs ma mit .
<dadrc> Und ich geh ins Bett. Viel Erfolg :)
<SpeeFak> gn8
<SpeeFak> werd noch bischenw eiter lesen
<SpeeFak> mit dem . ghets nich
<SpeeFak> bestimtm wieder sowas \n oder so kram
<SpeeFak> scheiss leer zeichen, wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht *grml
<Ilian> Guten Morgen, ich habe folgende Fremdquelle im System: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu jetzt möchte ich von 10.04 LTS auf 12.04.1 upgraden. Klar, ich muss die Quelle deaktivieren, muss oder sollte ich die Firefox zusätzlich deinstallieren?
<kubine> Title: Index of /mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<SpeeFak> wiso hast du ne FF quelle extra im system ?!
<SpeeFak> tut doch gar nicht, FF wird doch reht zeitnah mit uodates über die normales quellen versort ?!
<ppq> Ilian: wenn du sichergehen möchtest (schaden wird das auf keinen fall) kannst du das PPA mit ppa-purge entfernen und enthaltene pakete deinstallieren bzw. downgraden, vollautomagisch :)
<Ilian> SpeeFak Gab irgendwann mal ein upgrade, welches Ubuntu zu dieser Zeit nicht berücksichtigt hatte. Bin aber gewillt die Quelle rauszunehmen. Würde aber gerne Weiter mit FF surfen. Muss ich nun 1. FF deinstallieren 2. Quelle deaktivieren 3. FF von den Ubuntu eigenen Quellen neu installieren oder lösche ich einfach nur die Fremdquelle raus?
<SpeeFak> so wie du es angenomme hast is richtiug 
<SpeeFak> 1
<SpeeFak> 2
<SpeeFak> 3
<ppq> Ilian: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> hier was zu lesen dazu
<SpeeFak> aber deinstalliere am besten nur apt-get remove die configs kannste denke ich behalten
<SpeeFak> ppq, na dies up und downgrade is sone sache, hab da grad auch tierisch e probs mit
<SpeeFak> die 12.04 is iwie etrem fehlerhasft was updates angeht
<ppq> SpeeFak: mit ppa-purge ist das kein problem, erfahrungsgemäß
<SpeeFak> musste grad 3 libs neu reinstallieren weil die iwie fehlerhaft waren/wurden
<SpeeFak> hätte mien rechner hier grad am liebste ausm fenster geworfen, komplett frische installation und mysql workbensch mecker das er ne lib nicht laden kann rausgesucht welche das ist, reinstall gemacht und dann gings
<SpeeFak> dsa wird von version zu verson schlimmer find ich, bei 10.04 hatte ich das in 3 jahre 1x mit der 12.04 ist das schon die 6te lib die iwie rumspinnt
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-23
<_stemmi_> Hi, ich kann meine xubuntu-vm nicht mehr updaten. er meinte die Festplatte wäre voll. Allerdings ist da noch genug Platz. Kann mir wer weiter helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416112/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> da hatten wir doch erst zuletzt wen mit vollgelaufenen inodes.
<LetoThe2nd> da kannst mal nachforschen
<_stemmi_> LetoThe2nd: ok, deine Vermutung stimmt soweit schon mal.
<LetoThe2nd> oleole
<LetoThe2nd> dann hast wohl irgendwo ne menge leere/winzige dateuen
<_stemmi_> die versuche ich gerade zu finden
<_stemmi_> hm...ich hätte hier einige veraltete kernel versionen, die noch installiert sind. leider kann ich sie nicht installieren. (E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install«). ideen?
<_stemmi_> *nicht DEinstallieren
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get install -f` :>
<_stemmi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416112/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_stemmi_> mit 'sudo apt-get install -f' haben die probleme ja angefangen
<dadrc> _stemmi_, dann musst du wohl erstmal das Problem mit den inodes lösen, bevor du den Rest angehst.
<_stemmi_> dadrc: genau das versuche ich ja
<dadrc> _stemmi_, dann probier's mal mit `find / -type f -empty`
<dadrc> Dauert 'ne Weile, sollte aber alle leeren Dateien finden
<dadrc> Wenn da irgendwo haufenweise welche sind, was die üblichste Ursache für volle Inodes ist, mal gucken, wo die herkommen
<dadrc> Dann das Problem lösen, Dateien löschen, alles wieder gut.
<_stemmi_> da kommen zum beispiel sehr viele linux_headers einträge
<user_asdf> sollte er find nicht mit sudo benutzen, dass er alle findet?
<dadrc> Erstmal nicht, wär dann der nächste Schritt
<dadrc> _stemmi_, pack die Ausgabe mal in 'nen Pastebin.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<_stemmi_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416117/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_stemmi_> war jetz übrigens doch schon mit sudo...
<dadrc> _stemmi_, zeigst du mal bitte `df -i` und `df -h`?
<_stemmi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416127/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> _stemmi_, das Problem scheinen wirklich die ganzen alten Kernelheader zu sein
<dadrc>  Wenn du sie nicht deinstallieren kannst, musst du sie wohl von Hand löschen. Das ist zwar eigentlich immer eine riskante Sache, aber mir fällt nichts besseres ein.
<_stemmi_> also einfach rm -rf <header> ?
<dadrc> cd /usr/src, und dann da die Ordner mit dem Kram drin komplett löschen, joa. Dann apt-get fixen und gucken, dass du die Einträge für die Header-Pakete loswirst.
<_stemmi_> ok ich versuchs mal
<user_asdf> hast du schon apt-get autoremove oder apt-get autoclean versucht?
<_stemmi_> user_asdf: ja, bringt aber auch nichts
<_stemmi_> 'sudo rm -rf linux-headers-3.2.0-2*' hat 50% der inodes wieder freigegeben ... problem scheint damit gelöst. danke!
<dadrc> _stemmi_, wichtig wär jetzt noch, dass du die Einträge dazu aus deinem Paketsystem kriegt
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get remove "linux-headers-3.2.0-2?"` könnte helfen.
<_stemmi_> dadrc: wenn ich einfach versuche die header jetz noch einmal zu deinstallieren?
<dadrc> jo
<_stemmi_> ok^^
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, einzeln mit `install --reinstall` installieren und dann deinstallieren
<dadrc> Kurz afk
<stevieh> aber vorher die inodes erhöhen, sonst endet das gleich ;-)
<_stemmi_> deswegen meinte er wohl "einzeln"
<_stemmi_> apt-get remove funktioniert, scheint soweit keine probleme mehr zu geben
<efbiai> V'Las: کیوں آپ کو ایک Shuttlepod شروع کیا؟
<efbiai> Tucker: کیوں تم اس پر برطرف کر دیا؟
<efbiai> حملے اور Maywether Mannöver پرواز کرنے کی حوصلہ افزائی کی گئی ہے جس کے تحت Shuttlepod میں Lt.Reed:
<efbiai> Lt.Reed: میں نے آج ناشتا چھوڑ دینا چاہئے
<efbiai> "Borderland"
<efbiai> Dr.Soong جوناتھن آرچر ... وہ یہاں کیا اس کی طرف جاتا ہے؟ تم ان کے لیے جیل کا نام تبدیل کرنا چاہتے ہیں؟
<efbiai> "موت اسٹیشن"
<efbiai> کمانڈر Tucker اور آرچر سرخ ذکر نقصان بھی شامل ہے انٹرپرائز holographically کم نمائندگی ہے جہاں Reperationsstation کی کمان مرکز درج ​​کریں:
<efbiai> کمانڈر Tucker: میں واقعی میں ہر چھوٹی تفصیل کو گرفتار کر لیا اور یہاں درج ہے کہ یقین نہیں ہوتا. دیکھو، مجھے بالکل بیرونی شیل کے ساتھ فیری کی جگہ کے معائنے پر 1 سال پہلے کر دیا ہے.
<efbiai> آرچر: میں تم سے اس پر پینٹ کر سکتے ہیں نہیں بتایا تھا؟
<apollo13> took you long enough^^
<NikP> hat jemand eine Lösung für mich, wie ich den Ton von ALSA auf Mono umlegen kann?
<user_asdf> kann man sich eigentlich selbst löschen als admin unter ubuntu?
<M0NK_> ingend، الرقص، في حالة سكر مع السعادة: كيف احتفلت قيادة حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي انتصارهم على خشبة المسرح. وأظهرت أنجيلا ميركل أيضا لمعاييرها سعداء جدا وكان حتى هاينر جايسلر واحد من الحزب. النتيجة تجاوزت بوضوح التوقعات الاكثر وحشية للحزب. من انتصار 
<M0NK_> خطاب المستشار، والتي تتم مقارنة مع 50.2 في المئة اديناور في عام 1957. لكن ميركل لا يكفي لفي المئة غالبية مطلقة من المقاعد 41.5 سنة. حتى المرأة التي تثق بها الألمان، تعتمد على شريك الائتلاف في الحكم، من ناحية من المعسكر المنافس. لأن الحقيقة من ليلة الانتخابات 
<M0NK_> يعني أيضا أنها انتهت مع غالبية الأحزاب اليسارية في البرلمان الألماني. وأن الاتحاد هو الآن تشكيل البرجوازية فقط هناك.
<M0NK_> ولذا يظل المستشار فقط الاختيار بين الأحمر والأخضر. هل يمكن أن تشكل مرة أخرى تشكيل ائتلاف كبير مع الحزب الديمقراطي الاشتراكي أو يجرؤ تحالف الأسود والأخضر. هذه النظرة لا يفي ائتلاف محتمل مع الحماس. للمحادثات ائتلاف كبير من وجهة نظر الاتحاد أن مثل هذا 
<M0NK_> التحالف مع الألمان تحظى بشعبية ولن تكون أرض جديدة لكلا الجانبين. ميركل، انتقلت حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي على مقربة من الحزب الديمقراطي الاشتراكي، لدرجة أن كنت لا تعرف في كثير من المناطق حيث يبدأ الحزب الواحد وغايات أخرى. السياسة الخارجية 
<M0NK_> والأوروبية SPD هو موثوق بها بحيث اعتبروه خيانة على عكس ذلك. والمجلس الاتحادي، لديها بعض الكتائب.
<stevieh> user_asdf: probiers doch mal.
<user_asdf> stevieh: geht ja nicht
<stevieh> user_asdf: na, dann haste ja die Antwort
<user_asdf> stevieh: ok, danke. ich dachte da gibts irgendwie doch ne möglichkeit ^^
<stevieh> user_asdf: was haste denn vor?
<user_asdf> stevieh: ich hab einen benutzer auf einem anderen rechner, auf dem ich per ssh draufkomme. dort wollte ich den benutzer löschen, weil ich ihn nicht mehr brauche
<stevieh> user_asdf: hmm... aber du kannst nicht zu einem anderen admin benutzer auf dem Rechner werden?
<user_asdf> stevieh: nein
<stevieh> na, kannst ruth ein passwort vergeben, ruth ssh login erlauben, einloggen, user löschen, alles zurück und gut ist ;-)
<user_asdf> stevieh: danke :)
<stevieh> hehe, oder: ein "at" Kommando einrichten, das in 10 minuten den user löscht und das kommando als sudo einqueuen...
<user_asdf> stevieh: ich hab an nen cronjob gedacht, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das richtig alles löscht
<jokrebel> bää
<stevieh> sudo userdel geht echt nicht?
<jokrebel> user_asdf: stevieh: Für Root ein passwort zu setzen ist nicht der Ubuntu-Way
<stevieh> jokrebel: wenn ich nur damit das "problem" lösen kann, ist es für mich auch der Ubuntu Way.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das darfst Du für Dich gerne handhaben wie Du willst. Aber bitte nicht im offiziellen Supportkanal weiterempfehlen, danke.
<user_asdf> ich probier es mal mit at. ich meld mich später nochmal. danke für die hilfe
<stevieh> de rien
<jokrebel> user_asdf: Existiert denn noch ein anderer Benutzer? Und hat der zu löschende Adminrechte (und wenn ja, ist er der einzige mit Sudo-Berechtigung)?
<beaver74_> Warum denn nicht als besagten Nutzer anmelden, über sudo root kurzzeitig werden, neuen Nutzer mit sudo-Rechten erstellen, Zugang auf root prüfen und den alten löschen?
<stevieh> weil dann ein neuer nutzer da ist. Er will sich quasi den Ast absägen auf dem er sitzt...
<beaver74_> was mit Ubuntu-Konzept wohl nicht übereinstimmt
<stevieh> *seufz*
<dadrc> Den einzigen Nutzer mit Rootrechten auf 'ner Box zu löschen, ist generell ziemlich sinnlos.
<dadrc> -,
<stevieh> beaver74_: es kann ja sein, dass es nicht seine Maschine ist und er sich dort quasi entfernen will. Wie der Herr Rösler heute bei der FDP.
<ubuntujoe123> hey, im studentenwohnheim geh alle entweder über wlan oder lan ins netz. Wenn ich im Nautilus das Netzwerk durchsuch dann seh ich diverse PCs mit irgendwelchen Dateien drin. Wie kann ich mich da absichern?
<ubuntujoe123> sehn andere auch mein zeugs?
<dadrc> Samba ausmachen :)
<dadrc> Wenn du kein Samba an hast, sieht auch keiner was von dir.
<stevieh> und unter der Dusche ein Handtuch um.
<dadrc> x)
<ubuntujoe123> wie macht man das aus? ist das automatisch an?
<dadrc> Nein, wenn du es nicht aktiviert hast, ist es aus.
<ubuntujoe123> wo find ich da die einstellungen? 
<beaver74_> stevieh, dann geht man den Weg und lässt das Erstellen des neuen Benutzers halt weg.. sollte nur sicherstellen jemand anders ist noch in der Lage root zu werden
<k1l_> ubuntujoe123: samba ist das protokoll der windows-freigabe.
<k1l_> man kann dort auch nur gewissen ip adressen oder bereiche zulassen (falls du eine feste ip hast im lan oder oderen gezielt zugang geben willst
<BA7> folgendes: für eine Seite muss ich Kamera- und Mikrofonzugriff zulassen. Es öffnet ein Fenster "Einstellungen für Adobe Player", kann jedoch nicht "Zulassen" oder "Verweigern" anklicken. Reagiert gar nicht, wodran liegt es? 
<_moep_> BA7: lass mich raten: omegle, chatroulette oder so?
<BA7> Nein, AOK, liveonlinecoaching.com
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: vielleicht? http://askubuntu.com/questions/74332/cant-click-the-allow-button-in-flash
<kubine> Title: Cant click the allow button in Flash - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<BA7> ok, bin jetzt hier drauf: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Website Storage Settings panel (at www.macromedia.com)
<BA7> also wenn ich "Nicht mehr nachfragen" ankreuze, dann übernimmt er es für mein PC?!
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, ich hab nur dein problem gegooglet.
<p01nt3r> hallo. mein fritz wlan-usb stick spinnt. habe ein wenig mit ndiswrapper herumprobiert, jetzt werden die module des sticks nicht mehr beim start von ubuntu autom. geladen und selbst wenn ich die module manuell lade, muss ich danach den stick entfernen und wieder neu einstecken, damit es wieder geht. weiss jemand, wie ich das wieder auf den ursprünglichen zustand bekomme?
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-24
<ulmer> hi kennt jemand eine einfache Stoppuhr für Xfce, die einem Klick startet, pausieren und und stoppen kann?
<dadrc> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-timer-plugin fällt mir da spontan ein
<kubine> Title: projects:panel-plugins:xfce4-timer-plugin [Xfce Goodies] (at goodies.xfce.org)
<dadrc> Nicht so richtig komfortabel, aber funktioniert.
<ulmer> dadrc: scheint mir ein Wecker zu sein
<dadrc> Ah, du willst hochzählen?
<dadrc> hmmh.
<ulmer> ich soll jetzt ein Projekt mit der Zeit erfassen
<ulmer> Lehrer fordert die genaue Zeiten
<ulmer> jep, hochzählen
<dadrc> Dann würd ich wohl zu Hamster raten
<dadrc> Das ist so ein Tool zur Zeiterfassung für Projekte
<dadrc> Die Indicator-Version sollte auch unter xfce funktionieren.
<ulmer> danke dadrc, probiere grad mit hamster-applet 
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob das Applet unter xubuntu problemlos läuft, aber "hamster-indicator" sollte gehen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hamster
<kubine> Title: Hamster › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ulmer> jo per starter tut schon mal starten!
<dadrc> Naja, spiel mal damit rum. Sollte jedenfalls das richtige Tool sein.
<ulmer> weltherrschaft@Arbeit als Tätigkeit :D
<ulmer> funkzt!! danke!
<stevieh> und man kann es als csv export ganz gut weiterverarbeiten...
<forellentorte> Hallo Leute, ist es möglich Syslogmeldungen wie "last message repeated x times" auszuschalten?
<stevieh> forellentorte: yep.
<forellentorte> cool, wie? 
<forellentorte> Und sag jetzt nicht syslog abschalten ;)
<stevieh> nene. oh mann... mein Gehirn ist eine eingetrocknete Kirsche...
<forellentorte> Das ist nicht gut.
<funky1> hi leute, ich will IR signale von meinem PC senden, habe einen creative cimr100 empfaenger, kann ich den auch zum senden benutzten?
<dadrc> funky1, im Allgemeinen nicht. 
<stevieh> forellentorte: es sollte rsyslogd sein und in dessen rsyslog.d directory kannst du die loglevelausgabe verändern...
<forellentorte> k, danke! Werds mal testen ;)
<funky1> dadrc: was kann man denn da am besten benutzten? 
<forellentorte> YAY! -> $RepeatedMsgReduction on
<dadrc> funky1, wüsste nicht, dass es da fertige Lösungen gibt. ATMega mit IR-Diode oder so, denk ich.
<funky1> dadrc: gibt es schon einige aber nicht unter 25$ und eigentlich dachte ich das es auch so irgendwie funktionieren sollte oder wav als IR senden
<stevieh> funky1: was willste denn senden? rc5 für fernbedienungen?
<apollo13> -offtopic?!
<funky1> stevieh: ja
<dadrc> Zum Senden brauchst du halt eine IR-LED, Empfänger haben im Allgemeinen nur eine IR-Photodiode
<dadrc> Und eigentlich hat der apollo13 recht, kommt mal mit nach drüben
<dadrc> → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<stevieh> funky1: schau mal in den ganzen vdr foren nach, was die da machen.
<funky1> ok danke leute
<dreamon> Virtualbox macht mir in letzter Zeit Probleme. Wenn ich einen Session gespeichert habe und die dann wieder starten will, läuft sie nicht mehr an. Das hab ich jetzt schon zig mal gehabt. Habe mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen. Bei allen ist das so. Kann das jemand bestätigen. 
<dreamon> Ubuntu 12.04, Virtualbox 4.2.18
<16WAA4WR8>  
<banane_> Hallo Community, ich hab im Moment ein Problem mit meinem notebook. Es ist ein altes Gerät und ich möchte gerne ein auf Ubuntu basierendes Lightweight Linux installieren, aber irgendwie scheitert es im Moment immer entweder am WLAN oder das OS friert ein. Kann mir vllt jmd ein gutes Linux OS nennen, welches ich noch testen kann? Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht offtopic. Getestet habe ich bodhi, puppy linux, antix, dsl und cruncbang
<ppq> banane_: installier einfach ein ubuntu-minimal. das ist dann nur das basissystem, ohne grafische oberfläche etc., dazu dann einfach einen schlanken window manager wie bspw. openbox und ein panel, fertig ist der desktop
<ppq> banane_: hier findest du die images (immer mini.iso nehmen): http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Netboot Images (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> am besten 12.04
<banane_> ppq: warum 12.04?
<banane_> ppq: erstmal danke für die fixe antwort an dieser stelle
<ppq> banane_: weil es einerseits bis 2017 mit updates versorgt wird und andererseits stabil und neu genug für ein altes gerät ist. 13.04 bietet dir keinerlei vorteile außer aktuelleren anwenderprogrammen, die du aber auch per backports bekommst
<banane_> ppq: ok gut, und dazu wähle ich dann am besten non-pae oder?
<beaver74> banane_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<kubine> Title: LTS - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> banane_: wenn das gerät 64 bit kann, ruhig die amd64 version nehmen
<ppq> banane_: falls du das nicht weißt: was für ein prozessor steckt drin?
<banane_> ppq: ist ein amd athlon xp 2000
<ppq> *hust* okay. ja, non-pae
<exogen> ist es normal, dass gvfsd-metadata schon ca. 10 Min. bei 80% CPU Auslastung ist?
<banane_> ppq: ich weiß ich weiß, is ne alte kiste, aber ist auch nur zum rumtüfteln
<exogen> hab eine ssd drin mit /home von ca. 30Gb
<banane_> ppq: gibt es an dieser stelle, eine anleitung für die mini.iso?
<ppq> banane_: einfach runterladen, auf cd brennen (vermute mal dass dein gerät noch nicht von usb booten kann), booten, installieren :)
<banane_> ppq: hat das eine grafische unterstützung? 
<ppq> banane_: die installation (textmodus!) spielt sich größtenteils so ab wie bei der alternate-cd früher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate%20Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<banane_> ppq: ah ok, cool :)...und die anschließende desktop umgebung bekomm ich wie hin?
<ppq> banane_: du solltest außerdem per kabel mit dem netzwerk verbunden sein. 
<banane_> ppq: bin ich
<ppq> der installer lädt nämlich alles aus dem netz bei der installation
<ppq> banane_: wie du den desktop zusammenstellst steht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung
<kubine> Title: Eigene Desktopumgebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<banane_> ppq: und da empfielst du dann openbox + welchem panleß
<banane_> panel?
 * beaver74 ist mit fbpanel zufrieden
<ppq> banane_: siehe beamer77_ :) icewm kannst du sonst auch mal testen, das hat ein eigenes panel
<banane_> ok :) danke erstmal. werd mich mal an die arbeit machen :)
<ppq> viel spaß. und lies auch die wiki-artikel zu den WMs und panels
<Subo1977_> hi. kennt jemand eine opensorce anwendung die ungefähr das gleiche bietet wie MEGA.co.nz, nur für zuhause? 
<Subo1977_> oder wie pastebin dann für dateien
<_moep_> na da hat aber jmd fleißig gegoogelt...
<_moep_> :P
<Ravage> für zu hause irgendwie absolut sinnbefreit
<_moep_> ftp in bunt :D
<beaver74> banane_, im System kannst du später deinen Paketmanager bemühen und dir die vorhandenen Panels mit 'apt-cache -n search panel' ausgeben lassen.
<TheInfinity> Subo1977_: ajaxplorer. owncloud. die frage ist aber wenig ubuntu bezogen.
<Subo1977_> _moep_ Ravage.  meinte auch " für zuhause" also zum selber hosten. 
<Subo1977_> _moep_ Ravage. ich möchte soetwas für die Firma benutzen. hier sollen die Anwender daten anderen usern breitstellen konnen OHNE FTP. 
<Subo1977_> _moep_ Ravage. da ICH auf dem FTp immer die user anlegen muss :-(
<LetoThe2nd> nannte man das nicht bis vor ein paar tage einfach public samba share?
<LetoThe2nd> oder für die windowser, "netzlaufwerk"?
<Subo1977_> die Anderen anwender sind Agenturen die nicht bei uns im netz sind
<LetoThe2nd> Subo1977_: dann lass dir nicht alles aus der nase ziehen und komm dann *nach* einem vorschlag immer mit was dir nicht passt - sondern nenne von vorneherin ein sinnvolles anforderungsprofil.
<Subo1977_> also im moment ist das bei uns mit nem publich ftp gelöst
<Ravage> wenn du das klicki bunti willst kannst du owncloud versuchen. da kann man dateien anderen auch freigeben
<TheInfinity> Subo1977_: dann biste tatsächlich bei den beiden von mir genannten webapps. lassen sich sogar mit ftp kombinieren.
<TheInfinity> Subo1977_: denk aber dran dass beide regelmäßige sicherheitsupdates brauchen, fire and forget wie bei ftp ist da nicht.
<Subo1977_> TheInfinity: ich weis.thx für die Tipps
<banane_> ppq: kann ich auch fluxbox nehmen, oder is der zu ressourcen fressend?
<gia> hallo, ist es möglich ubuntu von einer iso datei via Mount zu installieren?
<koegs> gia: nennt sich PXE-Boot oder PXE-Install
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gia> danke, ich informiere mich weiter
<ppq> banane_: klar, kannst du auch. ist vor allem geschmackssache.
<banane_> ok :) danke
<leszek> hi
<hardy1> kann man beim ubuntu auch mit sudo apt-get install  programme installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: ja.
<hardy1> und das apt-cache search würde auch funktionieren?
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: warum auch nicht? kann man aber auch ganz toll googlen, solche fragen :)
<hardy1> mhm ich geb immer die falschen schlagwörter ein... ahb bei ubuntuusers auch nicht eine schlüssige antwort gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: halte ich mal spontan für ne gewagte aussage, aber was ist denn das *eigentliche* problem?
<user_asdf> stevieh: wegen dem selbstlöschen auf einem system mit userdel. mit at als sudo ausführen hat es funktioniert. danke nochmal :)
<stevieh> user_asdf: de rien!
<stevieh> danke fürs feedback ;-)
<user_asdf> bitte bitte ;)
<jokrebel_> hardy1: 2 Sekunden "ubuntu Paket installieren wiki" an Google - oberster Eintrag anklicken -> 3ter Unterpunkt: Kommandozeile  <g>
<hardy1> das eigentliche prob ist das bei nem bekannten der scanner nicht funnzt unter ubuntu... und bei mir beim kde geht er aber nicht mit xsane....nun will ich dort unter ubuntu das skanlite instellieren und war mir nur nicht sicher ob das genauso funnzt wie unter kde
<hardy1> was gibt es eigentlich bei scanprogs noch für alternativen unter debian?
<stevieh> gibt doch eh nur sane?
<hardy1> sane und xsane
<stevieh> ist alles sane
<stevieh> es geht ja ums backend.
<hardy1> also keine weiteren alternativen?
<stevieh> afaik nicht, aber wer weiss... manche hersteller machen auch ganz schöne eigene süppchen
<yenal> hi, kann mir jmd bitte helfen - ich kann plymouth nicht unter Lubuntu 12.04 x86_64 deinstallieren - habs mit plymouth-dummy und ersetzen der Pakete mountall + cryptsetup von ppa:dtl131/mediahacks versucht, aber er will trotzdem lighdm, lubuntu-core, usw. mit deinstallieren wenn ich plymouth purgen will
<PBeck> yenysind das metapakete?
<PBeck> yenal: sind das metapakete?
<yenal> die die er entfernen will?
<PBeck> yenal: da steht sogar was im wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Deinstallation
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yenal> ja da steht auch "Dieser "Schönheitsfehler" tritt bei der nachfolgenden Methode mit apt-get nicht auf, da apt-get defaultmäßig nur harte Abhängigkeiten berücksichtigt." und genau das ist bei mir nicht der Fall
<PBeck> yenal: ah du hast das ja alles schon durch - asche auf mein haupt
<PBeck> yenal: aber wieso lightdm und lubuntu-core
<yenal> mit apt-get purge plymouth will er auch:  lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter lubuntu-core lubuntu-default-settings lubuntu-desktop plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo und  plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text entfernen
<PBeck> yenal: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/baustelle-plymouth/7/#post-5737897
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Rund ums Wiki › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> da haben auch schon ein paar gespielt
<yenal> siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/baustelle-plymouth/7/#post-5737897
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Rund ums Wiki › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<yenal> aber da gibt keine weitere postings
<PBeck> yenal: muss plymouth weg - alternativ wäre wohl auch das quiet in grub entfernen ne lösung
<yenal> ich hab das problem das ich selbst mit "noplymouth" keine kernel meldungen beim booten bekomme
<PBeck> yenal: hast du quiet rausgemacht?
<yenal> und das stört mich ziemlich da ich keine komplett schwarzen bildschirme beim doch recht langen bootvorgang mag
<yenal> ja
<yenal> quiet und splash gegen noplymouth ersetzt
<PBeck> yenal: grub2 hat mir vor längerer zeit mal heftigst probleme gemacht, weil er die konfiguration nicht richtig übernommen hat womöglich kann das auch ein fehler sein
<yenal> mhh
<yenal> ne idee wie ich das lösen kann weil ich sehe das hauptproblem in der abhängigkeit von lubuntu-core mit plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo und plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text und dafür gibt es bestimmt keine "hacks"
<ppq> yenal: bau die pakete mit equivs nach
<PBeck> yenal: sieht mir eher so aus, wie lubuntu da abhängigkeiten drin hat - wie die geschichte die du schon mit den speziell paketen gefixt hast
<ppq> yenal: damit kannst du dummy-pakete erstellen mit bestimmtem paketnamen und bestimmter version
<yenal> okay
<PBeck> yenal: nichts destrotrotz müsste noplymouth funktionieren
<yenal> ja sollte es eigentlich..auf meinem netbook geht das auch ohne probleme nur der pc hat bisher bei diversen distros gezickt
<PBeck> yenal: schau mal ob in /boot/grub/grub.cfg auch noplymouth drinsteht
<yenal> insbesondere wenn ich den monitor mittels vga-dvi adapter an der graka hatte ..aber bei kompletten dvi anschluss war das bisher nich so
<yenal> tut es
<yenal> mit quiet und splash läuft auch plymouth ohne probleme 
<yenal> aber bei noplymouth kommt gar nix
<PBeck> yenal: quiet hast auch entfernt?
<yenal> ja
<yenal> so wie es in der wiki steht :)
<PBeck> yenal: in /etc/default/grub geändert?
<yenal> jo und danach sudo update-grub
<PBeck> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<PBeck> gib mal das noch ein
<yenal> in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg steht es in Zeile 106 bei linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0- .....  ro    noplymouth
<yenal> sowie bei den anderen kernel die noch eingetragen sind
<yenal> ok ich probiers mal vielen dank
<PBeck> ppq: ist dir da was bekannt wegen grub? hatte vor 1-2 jahren da mal komische problem, dass er mit update-grub irgendwie die änderungen nicht übernommen hat
<PBeck> yenal: wahrscheinlich keine änderung, aber ein versuch wars wert ;)
<yenal> hey gute nachricht hat geklappt mit dem befehl sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<PBeck> yenal: hey na dann, super.
<yenal> habe aber davor auch das mit Anzeige zu kurz oder zu spät (echo "FRAMEBUFFER=y" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash && sudo update-initramfs -u -k all ) gemacht
<yenal> die kernel meldung kam allerdings imemrnoch zu spät
<yenal> immer noch*
<yenal> so das ich nur kurz nen teil davon sehen konnte before die upstart scripte kamen
<PBeck> yenal: liegt dann aber jetzt nichtmehr an plymouth, richtig?
<yenal> vermutlich nicht
<yenal> trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe
<yenal> jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen das thudnerbird automatisch startet ^^ was es nicht tut obwohl die entsprechende .desktop-Datei im Autostart ist
<yenal> aber vielleicht lässt sich das mit nem shell script umgehen
<PBeck> yenal: in /etc/xdg/autostart abgelegt?
<yenal> dort hab ich es versucht und in ~/.config/autostart
<yenal> ging beides nich
<PBeck> yenal: +x gesetzt?
<yenal> gute frage ^^
<yenal> hab ich schonmal nen ansatz
<PBeck> yenal: hum +x muss wohl nicht gesetzt werden, aber zumindest mal lese rechte
<PBeck> für alle
<yenal> lese rechte hab ich jetzt für gruppe und andere sowie chmod +x
<PBeck> yenal: datei gehört root?
<yenal> ja
<PBeck> yenal: komisch
<yenal> jo is nur bei thunderbird so
<yenal> die restlichen apps  laufen ohne zu murren
<yenal> und halt auch nur beim autostart... normaler aufruf des starters startet das programm ohne probleme vielleicht laufen irgendwelche dienste noch nicht
<yenal> gibt es da nen bestimmtes log file für?
<PBeck> yenal: erstell ne eigene desktop datei - inhalt nur [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Exec=/usr/bin/thunderbird
<PBeck> jeweils in ne extra zeile
<yenal> das hatte ich auch irgendwo gelesen
<yenal> aber noch nich getestet :) .danke 
<PBeck> yenal: aus und neu einlogen sollte ausreichen
<ppq> PBeck: keine ahnung
<PBeck> yenal: und?
<yenal> kann du mir nochmal die selbst erstellte linken hatte bis eben das mit root unter /etc/xdg versucht
<PBeck> jeweils in ne extra zeile
<PBeck> yenal: erstell ne eigene desktop datei - inhalt nur [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Exec=/usr/bin/thunderbird
<yenal> ah ja mit /usr/bin ..war
<yenal> supi das hat geklappt :) merci 
<PBeck> wunderbar, was ist jetzt noch offen?
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<PBeck> hi HAWiese 
<DreamThief> Ahoi! :D
<glubschi-inc> kennt sich jemand mit CPU sheduler aus?  keine reaktion auf sudo touch /etc/pm/power.d/sched-powersave  
<sdx23> keine Geduld.
<jokrebel> jo - fürs Protokoll; das legt erstmal lediglich eine leere Datei an ;-)
<ppq> das hat touch so an sich falls sie noch nicht existiert, ho
<ppq> * jo
<ppq> hohoho :)
<banane_> guten abend. ich hab inzwischen noch das problem, dass ich mein wlan nicht zum laufen bekomme. für broadcom hab ich alles installiert, aber er findet leider immer noch nicht mein wlan. kann mir jmd sagen,w as ich noch machen kann?
<ppq> wb banane_ 
<ppq> was sagt 'sudo rfkill list'?
<banane_> beides no
<jokrebel> und iwconfig?
<ppq> das und 'lspci -knn' in einen pastebin bitte
<banane_> http://pastebin.com/ML12uwZP
<kubine> Title: iwconfig wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed Acce - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> banane_: nutzt du wicd oder networkmanager? oder, mal ganz doof gefragt, hast du überhaupt eins der beiden installiert?
<banane_> ppq: ich muss gestehen, dass ich doch lubuntu gewählt habe, nachdem ich nicht weiter kam mit der minimalistic installation (sorry) .. denke das is der networkmanager bei lubuntu, oder?#
<ppq> ah, okay. macht ja nichts :) ja, das ist NM
<ppq> und wenn du aufs NM icon klickst, steht da was von funknetzwerk aktivieren?
<banane_> jap is ein haken dort
<jokrebel> banane_: Siehst Du WLANs der Umgebung? Sendet Dein Router die SSID aus?
<banane_> nein sehe weder meins noch irgendein anderes
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Antwort auf die Frage.
<bekks> Sendet dein Router die SSID aus, nicht sieht dein Rechner die SSID :)
<banane_> ja sendet er und auch nicht verschlüsselt, mein handy empfängt das wlan
<bekks> Unverschlüsseltes WLAN? Aua.
<banane_> ehhh unsichtbar meinte ich 
<banane_> verchlüsselt is das ganze mit wpa2
<banane_> :D
<jokrebel> was nun er sendet die SSID aus ist aber unsichtbar? *hm*
<bekks> Beides.
<bekks> Die SSID wird immer gesendet, nur ab und an als unsichtbar getagged.
<jokrebel> banane_: Welcher Kanal?
<banane_> auto
<ppq> banane_: lad mal http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/04/32/2480236-Broadcom_Firmware.tar.gz runter und entpack es und kopier die dateien ucode4.fw und ucode5.fw mit rootrechten nach /lib/firmware/ 
<bekks> banane_: Und welcher Kanal? "Auto" ist nicht Element von {1..13}.
<jokrebel> banane_: Und das wäre dann aktuell "welcher Kanal"?
<ppq> banane_: die sind im archiv unter b43legacy
<banane_> kanal weiß ich nicht, wie gesagt, steht ja auf auto
<bekks> Dann schau doch im Router nach, oder mit iwconfig
<jokrebel> oder mit dem Smartphone
<jokrebel> banane_: Aber mach nur erstmal was ppq empfiehlt.
<banane_> was soll ich denn jetzt machen, erstmal die treiber installieren?
<banane_> ok
<bekks> banane_: Erst mal nach dem Kanal schauen.
<ppq> das sind firmware dateien, keine treiber ;)
<banane_> ppq: ok erledigt
<ppq> dann das modul entladen mit modprobe -r und neu laden. oder rebooten. mit glück geht's dann
<banane1> ens point mal resetet. problem is jetzt nur, dass ich keine authentication bekomme. hatte das problem auch schon unter bodhi. was kann ich da machen? kennt jmd das problem vllt?
<banane1> habs mit dem resetten des access point hinbekommen. irgendwie kam nich alles an
<banane1> jmd eine idee?
<bekks> Eine Idee wozu?
<bekks> Du hast die Lösung des Problems doch schon genannt.
<banane1> bekks: ja das problem ist gelöst, leider kann aber nicht connecten, da immer wieder legitimation auftaucht
<banane1> also er verbindet sich per wlan nicht:(
<bekks> Dann ist das Problem also überhaupt nicht gelöst.
<banane1> wenn man so möchte
<bekks> Hast du die Firmware ersetzt, wie obben beschrieben?
<bekks> Und kann dein WLAN Adapter überhaupt WPA2?
<banane1> ja hab ich ersetzt. ehm wie finde ich das heraus ob dieser wpa2 kann?
<bekks> In dem Du erstmal deinen genauen WLAN Chip herausfindest.
<bekks> Oder nennst, wenn du den schon kennst.
<ppq> broadcom 4306
<banane1> genau
<banane1> wollte gerade nachschauen
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "dmesg"?
<stevieh> hm... wie sag ich den nem modernen kernel beim booten, dass er doch bitte den framebuffer ausläst? früher war das mal so ein vga= dingens...
<stevieh> kurz nach dem swap aktivieren schaltet der wohl in einen vga mode, den die Karte nicht kann...
<stevieh> aha, nomodeset war es.
<stevieh> hmm... wo trag ich denn aktuell kerneloptionen ein und restarte grub?
<stevieh> ok, update-grub2, das ist wie früher...
<ppq> stevieh: /etc/default/grub und danach ... jo.
<stevieh> ach, herrje, der wald. da ist ja CMDLINE_DEFAULT
 * ppq drückt stevieh eine motorsäge in die hand
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-25
<stevieh> moin, sachtmal: ich hab im grub jetzt gfxmode text und als kerneloption "nomode" aber irgendwas wechselt dann immer während des bootens den konsolefont bzw. setzt anscheinend irgendnen vga mode... irgendwelche tips, was ich beim 12.04 server noch abstellen muss?
<koegs> stevieh: heisst das nicht nomodeset?
<dadrc> nomodeset ist übrigens kein VGA-Modus, sondern deaktiviert Kernel Mode Set
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<kubine> Title: FrameBuffer - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> koegs: das war auf jeden Fall die halbe miete, aber trotzdem schaltet der ... so wie ich sehe direkt nach dem kernel laden ... die fonts um
<dadrc> stevieh, könnte plymouth sein
<stevieh> koegs: der artikel ist glaub ich nur noch halb aktuell...
<dadrc> Also, mal mit "noplymouth" booten
<koegs> noplymouth und GRUB_TERMINAL=console reicht hier aus
<koegs> alternativ vielleicht noch das hier http://virtual-drive.in/2012/05/20/ubuntu-12-04-text-boot/
<kubine> Title: Configuring Text Boot on Ubuntu 12.04 | Virtual Drive (at virtual-drive.in)
<dadrc> Das init-Gefummele da ist mir suspekt
<dadrc> Lieber erstmal ohne probieren
<koegs> ja, ging nur um die Zeile GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<koegs> die hat er noch zusätzlich aktiviert
<stevieh> das hatte ich schon, mal guggen
<stevieh> die arme glotze kann noch nicht mal mehr den bios boot splash ordentlich anzeigen ;-)
<stevieh> ne, jetzt ist es wieder ganz weg... 
<stevieh> nö, ändert nix.
<stevieh> wo seh ich noch mal die kernel bootzeile? Die wird doch irgendwo gehalten?
<LupusE> in /etc/grub/menu.lstß (die heisst ncith mehr menu.lst)
<LupusE> aber dort muesste es einen conf.d orderner oder sowas geben.
<stevieh> das mein ich nicht, ich erinner mich, dass die noch in irgendwie proc foo oder so stand, also die wirklich verwendete
<dadrc> stevieh, /proc/cmdline
<stevieh> ro init=/sbin/init -v noplymouth nomodeset INIT_VERBOSE=yes
<stevieh> sieht gut aus. aber irgendwer schaltet da noch fonts...
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie ist da anscheinend der intel treiber für meine alte grafik kaputt gegangen, bei den neuen Kernchen. Na, dann erstmal kein X ;-)
<dadrc> Eh überbewertet.
<stevieh> dafür dass ich alle 4 Jahre mal auf diese Glotze schauen würde ;-)
<stevieh> na, hab doch eins. halt vesa aber das ist mir wurscht ;-)
<swed3> Hallo, wo finde ich bei Ubuntu sowas wie eine Art systemweiten Equalizer mit gui
<vlt> swed3: Zum Beispiel mit JACK
<sdx23> i.a. möchte man sich jackd für eine Spielerei nicht antun.
<swed3> was gäbs denn als Alternative?
<sdx23> Es gibt noch einen ALSA Aufsatz, aber der ist auch nicht wirklich gut. Wollte nur sagen: Überleg dir, ob du das wirklich brauchst, bevor du mit jack rummachst.. 
<swed3> naja, ich brauch das nicht professionell sondern würd nur meinen pc sound bisschen einstellen wollen, da hier alles sehr basslastig ist
<vlt> sdx23: Was spricht denn gegen JACK? Die Anbindung an pulse?
<swed3> hab was einfaches gefunden was funktioniert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrGRspWa-kk
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu - Pulse Audio Multiband Equalizer - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<sdx23> vlt: Komplexität. Das ist ein ganzes zusätzliches Layer im Soundsystem.
<Hisb0hla> <لغة البرنامج النصي = 'JavaScript1.1'
<Hisb0hla>   بطبيعة الحال، يتم تدريس اللغة الإنجليزية والتحدث بها في أفريقيا. ومع ذلك، مقابلة وزير الخارجية الكيني امينة محمد يغذي التخمين، التي تنص على الأجانب مع أو بدون جذور الصومالية، شاركوا في الهجوم يمكن.
<Olautze> kann ich jemand helfen?
<moai> hi. ich habe "unmet dependencies" wenn ich octave installieren möchte: http://pastebin.com/ehhWGZaC
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get install octave Reading package lists... Done Building dependenc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moai> die pakete selbst können nicht manuell installiert werden bzw. sind auf dem aktuellsten stand
<ppq> moai: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install in einen pastebin
<apollo13> ppq: ugh
<apollo13> der hat ja farbe und fett :/
<ppq> farbe? wo?
<apollo13> du
<apollo13> bold
<ppq> jo, aber farbig nicht
<apollo13> und farbe wenn man schwarz als farbe nimmt ;)
<Varakh> ist es bewiesener maßen aber nicht.
<moai> pastebin von apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/PHV7pxgV
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get update Hit http://ftp.daum.net precise Release.gpg Hit http://f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moai> pastebin von apt-get -f install: http://pastebin.com/Jj7gbTgK
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> was soll das denn für ein repo sein?
<koegs> google, launchpad, ros.org, hasse nicht gesehen, da sollte mal jemand aufräumen
<geser> moai: was passiert bei "sudo apt-get install octave3.2 libarpack2"?
<moai> http://pastebin.com/6kxMprur
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get install octave3.2 libarpack2 [sudo] password for achim: Readin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> moai: da apt leider bei Anhängigkeitsproblem leider nicht sagt, was genau das Problem ist, muss man sich leider durchhangeln. also nehmen wir jetzt noch libblas3 mit auf: sudo apt-get install octave3.2 libarpack2 libblas3
<jokrebel> ...ooO( da sind aber schon auch ein paar Fremdquellen im Spiel )
<moai> http://pastebin.com/zQPZ0NRU
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get install octave3.2 libarpack2 libblas3 Reading package lists... D - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moai> ja, einige fremdquellen
<geser> moai: "libblas3 : Conflicts: octave3.2 but 3.2.4-12 is to be installed" deshalb geht es nicht
<geser> octave3.2 braucht libblas3, aber dein installierters libblas3 sagt, dass es nicht mit octave3.2 installiert werden kann (conflicts)
<moai> was könnte dafür der grund sein?
<geser> welche Version on libarpack2 hast du installiert? (apt-cache madison libarpack2)
<jokrebel> fremdquellen? *duck*
<geser> sehr vermutlich, nur welche?
<moai> ich denke diese hier: libarpack2 | 3.1.3-juliadeps2 | http://ppa.launchpad.net/staticfloat/julia-deps/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /staticfloat/julia-deps/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> hätt jetzt spontan mal versucht mit Synaptic zu schauen was aus welcher Fremdquelle stammt.
<moai> ich brauche julia nicht (im moment)
<jokrebel> jaja - und was ist heut Abend wenn Du einsam bist? *renn* </OT>
<moai> kann ich irgendwie alle pakete aus dem julia repository entfernen?
<geser> ppa-purge
<ppq> !ppa-purge > moai 
<kubine> moai: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * Olautze  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
 * BTCFreak_  جميع القرود جعل جميع جعل جميع القرود لجعل القرود تجعل من كل القرود جميع لجعل القرود
<Varakh> wtf
<ScuM666> google-translate sagt: Alle Affen machen alles machen all die Affen zu machen in Reihe geschrieben
<Varakh> :D
<kitikonti> kann ich einen ordner entpacken? ich habe einen partenfolder einen childfolder und nun möchte ich alle datein und ordner vom child folder in den parent folder und der child folder kann gelöscht werden.
<kitikonti> wie mach ich das am besten
<ppq> "entpacken"? sind das nun archive oder verzeichnisse? oder gar verzeichnisse im archiv?
<kitikonti> verzeichnisse
<kitikonti> also entpacken stimmt deshalb nicht ganz
<ppq> mv /pfad/parent/child/* /pfad/parent/
<ppq> das verschiebt alle dateien und verzeichnisse aus "child" nach "parent"
<ppq> danach kannst du child händisch löschen
<kitikonti> nicht ganz das hab ich schon probiert. aber in dem ornder sind dateien die mit einen . beginnen und die werden nicht mitverschoben
<ppq> !mv > kitikonti 
<kubine> kitikonti: Informationen zu mv finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mv
<ppq> kitikonti: shopt -s dotglob nullglob
<ppq> danach geht es mit dem *, einschließlich der versteckten dateien
<ppq> mehr infos: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html#The-Shopt-Builtin
<kubine> Title: Bash Reference Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<casper_> moin moin... würde mir gerne ein sh script erstellen welches verschiedene befehle nacheinander ausführt. kann mir da jemand helfen oder bin ich hier überhaupt richtig???
<ppq> casper_: einfach jeden befehl in eine eigene zeile
<ppq> (eine von vielen möglichkeiten)
<jokrebel> casper_: Wobei es durchaus für speziellere Scriptingfragen geeignetere Channels geben würde.
<casper_> hmm... dachte ich auch... beim zweiten befehl kommt immer ein not found
<casper_> kannst du mir einen channel nahelegen??? bin halt auch anfänger
<jokrebel> casper_: Du hast dafür eine Datei angelegt? Beginnt die mit ner Shebang (kann man schön Googlen)
<casper_> ja... und ich habe sie auch ausführbar gemacht. und wie gesagt der erste befehl wird auch durchgezogen.
<ppq> casper_: pack dein script mal in einen pastebin
<ppq> !paste > casper_ 
<kubine> casper_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<casper_> verständnissfrage... ich kann jeden befehl laufen lassen den ich auch solo im terminal laufen lassen kann???
<ppq> mit einschränkungen: ja
<jokrebel> casper_: Dass der 2te Befehl erst ausgeführt wird, wenn der erste abgearbeitet ist (solange nicht "losgelöst") ist Dir klar?
<ppq> $PATH muss richtig gesetzt sein, was aber normalerweise der fall ist, wenn du das skript nachher von hand als user ausführst
<ppq> aber das ist alles nur rätsel raten, bis wir endlich mal dein skript zu sehen kriegen
<jokrebel> casper_: Das könnte was für Dich sein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> casper_: poste mal dein skript 
<PBeck> kriegen wir hier auch hin - ansonsten, wenn es hier unerwünscht ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Nene, schon gut. Scheint ja kaum ein Spezialfall der in nem Script-Kanal besser beraten wär.
<casper_> moment bitte
<PBeck> jokrebel: denke auch nicht, dass hier zuviel spezielwissen benötigt wird
<casper_> [paste:416142:script]
<ppq> url bitte
<jokrebel> casper_: Und nun nochmal bitte die URL ;-)
<casper_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416142/
<kubine> Title: script › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<casper_> ups
<casper_> sach ich doch... kaum plan
<jokrebel> casper_: Das wär nur, für ein Post bei ubuntuusers.
<ppq> casper_: einfach folgendes ins skript:           programm1 & programm2 & progamm3 & programm4 &
<ppq> casper_: durch das & wird das gestartete prorgamm in den hintergrund geschickt und du kannst wieder etwas ausführen
<jokrebel> casper_: Dann nimm doch einfach den Autosart/Startprogramme
<jokrebel> +t
<ppq> das sowieso, jo
<PBeck> per menü starten => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BC
<kubine> Title: Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> da kann man bei der desktop datei bei exec auch => programm & programm2 & programm3 setzen
<PBeck> auch noch interessant http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend  ich habe eine Esata platte angesteckt sie wird erkannt  /sdb  partition1 ntfs ist ok partition 2 ext4 primär wird als root gemountet  ? kann ich das auch als besitzer mounten lassen irgendwie 
<IchGuckLive> sollte doch irgendwie möglich sein auf eine ext4 zu schreiben 
<IchGuckLive> "sudo chown -cR :$GROUPS /media/MOV" kein erfolg 
<IchGuckLive> :D sudo chown -c cad  /media/MOV
<IchGuckLive> man hilft sich doch gerne O.O
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<treibgold> hallo allerseits. ist hier jemand anwesend, der einem anfänger mit einem enigmail/openpgp problem helfen könnte?
<sdx23> treibgold: vermutlich. Einfach die Frage stellen :)
<dadrc> Enigmail ist mir ein Rätsel.
<treibgold> ich habe mir ein keypaar erstellt und den pub key hochgeladen. sieht soweit gut aus. dann wollte ich testhalber mal eine mail an die test adresse adele-en@gnupp.de schicken, bekomme aber folgenden fehler: Send operation aborted. Error - encryption command failed.
<dadrc> treibgold, hast du gnupg installiert und auf Funktion getestet?
<treibgold> dadrc, ist installiert. wie teste ich das auf funktion
<dadrc> Einfach mal `gpg --version` in 'ner Konsole eingeben
<dadrc> Dann sollte zumindest was passieren :)
<dadrc> Und, wenn du die Enigmail-Einstellungen aufmachst, steht da was von "gnupg in ... gefunden"?
<treibgold> macht was: version ist 1.4.11 :)
<treibgold> in den einstellungen steht, dass es gefunden wurde
<dadrc> schon mal gut
<dadrc> treibgold, dann mach mal Enigmail auf, geh in den Experteneinstellungen und aktiver das Debuglog
<dadrc> Dann versuch noch  mal 'ne Mail zu verschlüsseln
<treibgold> hab ich gemacht. aber der log output sagt mir gar nichts.
<dadrc> Pack in 'nen Pastebin und gib uns den Link, dann gucken wir das mal an
<treibgold> was ist ein pastebin?
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Packt man Text rein, krieg 'nem Link, den man dann anderen Leuten geben kann
<treibgold> ok. danke. hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155367/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Sorry, Telefon, muss weg
<dadrc> Aber damit sollte sich der Fehler finden lassen.
<dadrc> Bisschen Geduld, da findet sich wer
<treibgold> ok. danke dir.
<ulmer> habe ein problem mit dem phpMyAdmin, habe das das gleiche passwort mysql und root vergeben und nun hat phpMyAdmin eine Fehlermeldung unten:
<ulmer> "Verbindung für den controluser, wie er in Ihrer Konfiguration angegeben ist, ist fehlgeschlagen."
<apollo13> ich würde sagen viel sicherer wird die konfig nimmer :þ
<ulmer> habe mysql neues Passwort vergeben
<jokrebel_> äh - root hat ein Passwort? Ubuntu's root?
<ulmer> hab aktiviert
<PBeck> mysql und root gleiches passwort?
<banane_> guten abend community, vllt erinnert ihr euch noch an mein problem von gestern. leider hab ich es immer noch nicht geschafft, dass wlan zum laufen zu bekommen, es scheitert jedes mal am wlan passwort. dieses mag er nicht nehmen. kann mir jmd noch mal hilfestellung leisten?
<leszek> banane_: welche wlan karte/chip ? Und hast du bereits die evtl. benötigte firmware installiert ?
<banane_> leszek: jap da waren wir gestern stehen geblieben. treiber sind alle installiert, wlan wird auch gefunden, aber ich kann nicht connecten. einzige idee, ich stell mal im access point auf nur wpa2
<banane_> leszek: broadcom 4306 rev. 3
<banane_> leszek: hast du noch eine idee?#
<banane_> so bin zwischenzeitlich zu der erkenntnis gekommen, dass er meinen access point nicht mal erkennt, wenn ich ihn resettet habe. tjoa woran liegt es jetze?!
<bekks> lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k; dmesg; iwconfig; in einen pastebin bitte :)
<banane_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/w3Nr6wPz
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 13.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> banane_: Was sagt denn "dpkg -l | grep b43"?
<banane_> ii  b43-fwcutter                         1:015-14                                   i386         Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware ii  firmware-b43-installer               1:015-14                                   all          Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver
<banane_> oh
<banane_> damn
<banane_> srry
<banane_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vers0dLa
<kubine> Title: ii b43-fwcutter 1:015-14 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<banane_> bekks: sieht doch richtig aus, oder?
<swed3> Hallo, ich möchte eine Ubuntu nfs Freigabe auf meinem Android Tablet mounten. Ich mache das via "mount -t nfs ip:/pfad /mnt/sdcard/pfad". Leider bekomme ich unter Android ein "Connection refused". In der syslog in Ubuntu steht nur ein "rpc.mountd[2776]: authenticated mount request from ip:617 for /pfad". Wie komme ich dem Problem auf die Sprünge?
<bekks> banane_: Was sagt denn "sudo iwconfig scan"?
<bekks> banane_: Bist du mal diesem Tutorial gefolgt? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<kubine> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<dadrc> swed3, zeig mal deine /etc/exports
<banane_> ne die seite bin ich noch nicht durchgegangen
<swed3> dadrc: da gibts nur ein "/mnt/p2                 *(rw,async,no_subtree_check)"
<banane_> bekks: aahhh aber der teil, mit der blacklist, da bekomm ich einen error
<banane_> soll ich mal pasten?
<dadrc> swed3, kann NFS da eine Wildcard?
<bekks> banane_: Ja.
<dadrc> Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen (muss nichts heißen)
<banane_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/kxkjMpP0
<kubine> Title: modprobe b43 libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> swed3: Ja, NFS kann Wildcards für den Host.
<dadrc> kk
<bekks> banane_: Was steht denn in der Zeile drin?
<dadrc> swed3, was sagt `showmount -e localhost` auf dem Server?
<banane_> bekks: eeehm?!
<bekks> banane_: Nunja. Es wird "Line 1" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom-wireless.conf angemeckert, richtig?
<swed3> dadrc: Export list for localhost: /mnt/p2 *
<dadrc> Auch ok
<banane_> bekks: joa?!
<bekks> banane_: Ja, und was steht in dieser Zeile 1?
<dadrc> Hast du 'ne Shell auf der Androidkiste? Wenn ja, bitte mal da `showmount -e <ip>`
<banane_> bekks: b43 ?! 
<swed3> dadrc, ja hab cyanogenmod drauf, kennt aber kein showmount
<dadrc> meh.
<bekks> banane_: Was falsch ist. Zwei Dinge: wenn du b43 laden willst, solltest du es nicht blacklisten. Wenn du es blacklisten willst, steht in dem Guide sehr deutlich, dass die Zeile "blacklist b43" heissen muss. Was wie gesagt Unsinn ist, wenn du b43 laden willst. 
<banane_> bekks: ok also is der part unwichtig für mich? 
<bekks> Nein. Du solltest nur verstehen was du da tust :)
<dadrc> swed3, welches mount hast du da? Das von busybox oder das von Android?
<banane_> bekks: is b43 denn nun geladen? wenn ich es blackliste, wird dieser nicht geladen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe
<swed3> dadrc, hab in nem forum gefunden, dass optionen gebraucht werden "hard,intr,nolock" und schon funktionierts mit busybox
<dadrc> kk
<bekks> banane_: guck nach ob es geladen ist. lsmod
<banane_> bekks: was bedeuten die zahlen?
<bekks> Welche Zahlen?
<banane_> ah used by
<bekks> "Verwendet von".
<banane_> bekks: steht auf 0, dh der treiber läuft und wird aber nicht benutzt, oder is der jetzt deaktiviert?
<bekks> Langtext: "Verwendet von wievielen anderen Modulen".
<bekks> Was ist denn die komplette Ausgabe von "lsmod"?
<banane_> bekks: mhh ok. naja irgendwie bringt mich das jetzt aber alles nicht weiter :D
<bekks> Dann lies den Guide... da steht alles was du wissen musst.
<bekks> Das geht ja nach dem modprobe noch weiter.
<banane_> bekks: bin ich jetzt blind, aber nach modprobe kommt doch nur der bug report?!
<bekks> Naja, nach dem Laden schaut man doch nach ob das Modul geladen ist, oder? :)
<bekks> Schau dir halt lsmod an, verifiziere dass die anderen Module nicht mehr geladen sind, und schau dir dmesg an, ob das Laden sauber funktioniert hat.
<banane_> bekks: ah ok, du meinst, dass ich bcma und die anderen blackliste, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich meine: "verifiziere dass die anderen Module nicht mehr geladen sind, und schau dir dmesg an, ob das Laden sauber funktioniert hat"
<banane_> bekks: ok, check das aber nicht ganz, was du jetzt meinst.
<banane_> bcma wird z.b. genutzt von b32
<bekks> "lsmod; dmesg"
<banane_> b43
<banane_> ja das hab ich getätigt, aber dmesg is ja ellen lang und ich weiß ja nich wo ich gucken soll
<bekks> Unten. Da stehen die neuesten Meldungen.
<bekks> Schieb dmesg doch einfach nochmal in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Und verrate uns, mit welchem Tool du laut Guide die Firmware extrahiert hast.
<banane_> bekks: wieso extrahiert? ich soll doch lt. guide die firmware doch nur installieren, oder?
<bekks> Dann ahst du den Guide nur halb gelesen.
<bekks> du sollst das Tool zum Extrahieren installieren, und dann natürlich die Firmware auch extrahieren.
<bekks> Steht da wirklich drin :)
<banane_> bekks: wtf, da steht doch, dass ich den bei ubuntu nicht extracten brauch?
<bekks> Da steht, dass das automatisch passiert, und du gefragt wirst, ob es passieren soll.
<bekks> Also muss auch unter Ubuntu sehr wohl eine Firmware extrahiert werden.
<banane_> bekks: ok das les ich da auch, aber gefragt danach wurde ich nicht bei der installation?
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von sudo apt-get install --reinstall firmware-b43-installer ?
<bekks> Und wo ist die Ausgabe von "dmesg2?
<bekks> Und wo ist die Ausgabe von "dmesg"?
<banane_> bekks: er extracted die dateien automatisch, also ohne das ich das irgendwie bejaen muss
<banane_> bekks: brauchst du nur den letzten teil, oder alles?
<bekks> Schieb mal die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<lampenschirm> Nabend zusammen. Mein fast  neuer usb-Stick kann nicht mehr eingehangen werden. Gparted kann nicht darauf zugreifen weil er angeblich schreibgeschützt ist. Wie kann ich ihn dennoch wieder normal nutzbar machen?
<banane_> bekks: so, sorry
<banane_> bekks: was brauchst du jetzt?
<bekks> dmesg, komplett, in einem Pastebin. Und lsmod, auch komplett, am besten als "lsmod|sort"
<banane_> http://pastebin.com/1SfXDrKQ
<kubine> Title: hannes@Hannes-Linux:~$ dmesg [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<banane_> http://pastebin.com/gaSyCSxs
<kubine> Title: hannes@Hannes-Linux:~$ lsmod|sort ac97_bus 12670 1 snd_ac97_code - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lampenschirm> Gibt es vielleicht noch ein anderes Tool mit dem ich versuchen kann, den Stick wieder nutzbar zu machen?
<banane_> bekks: frage am rande, wie hol ich was aus der blacklist raus?
<bekks> In dem du die Datei editierst.
<bekks> lampenschirm: Zieh den Stick mal ab, warte 10s, steck ihn wieder an, warte 10s, und dann schieb "sudo dmesg; sudo fdisk -l;" in ein Pastebin.
<banane_> bekks: jap,hab ich gerade. und konntest du was finden in dem ganzen?
<bekks> banane_: Ich gucke noch :)
<banane_> bekks: starte nochmal eben neu und rauch eine. bg
<banane_> bekks: so da bin ich wieder. wie siehts aus?
<lampenschirm> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416152/
<kubine> Title: usbstick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<banane_> bekks: wenns dir nix ausmacht, dann würd ich morgen nochmal reinschauen, muss nun endlich mal schlafen,ok?
<bekks> Ja, passt schon :)
<lampenschirm> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416157/
<kubine> Title: usb stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> lampenschirm: Dein Stick wird sauber erkannt. Was genau ist an der Stelle das Problem?
<lampenschirm> sorry, war geflogen. 
<bekks> lampenschirm: Dein Stick wird sauber erkannt. Was genau ist an der Stelle das Problem?
<lampenschirm> bekks: ich bekomme gesagt, er könne nicht eingehangen werden. Gparted kann nicht formatieren weil schreibgeschützt. Erkennt aber die Größe des genutzten Speichers.
<bekks> Von wem bekommst du das gesagt?
<bekks> Und warum willst du ihn formatieren?
<lampenschirm> bekks: Windows das Gleiche: Will formatieren und kann es nicht wiel schreibgeschützt
<lampenschirm> thunar sagt das, wenn ich darauf zugreifen will
<bekks> Dann gib mal in einem Terminal folgendes ein, und schieb die gesamte Ausgabe in ein Pastebin: sudo mkdir /tmp/stick; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/stick
<lampenschirm> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416162/
<kubine> Title: usb stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> lampenschirm: Und dann jetzt bitte ein "dmesg" in ein Pastebin.
<lampenschirm> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416167/
<kubine> Title: usb stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lampenschirm> bekks: ist es eigentlich besser immer wieder ein neues Terminal zu öffnen oder besser alles untereinander pasten?
<bekks> Einfach alles untereinander reicht völlig.
<bekks> Was ist das für ein USB Stick ganz genau?
<lampenschirm> Da steht nur "Intenso" drauf. Ist ausm Mediamarkt
<lampenschirm> 32GB
<bekks> Also ein ganz normaler Stick, kein UMTS-wasauchimmer, oder so?
<bekks> Dann lass mal folgendes laufen: sudo umount /tmp/stick; sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1 und schieb wieder die gesamte Ausgabe in ein Pastebin.
<lampenschirm> habe ihn auf etx4 formatiert und kurz an der fritzbox damit experimentiert (NAS) und dann erst mal wieder weg gepackt. Danach hatte ich die Probleme
<lampenschirm> nö, ein normaler USB Speicher 
<lampenschirm> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416172/
<kubine> Title: usb stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lampenschirm> habe es jetz unten angehängt
<bekks> Schick, das Ding ist schreibgeschützt, per HW oder per Fehler.
<bekks> Hat der Stick irgendeinen "Schalter" für Schreiben/Lesen?
<lampenschirm> bekks: Nein, habe schon mehrmals nachgeschaut. Da ist nix. Ist vielleicht bekannt, ob die Fritzbox sowas verursacht. Habe mit einem anderen Stick erfolgreich NAS-Experimente gemacht und plötzlich scheint der auch ne Macke zu haben. Beide hanen nicht direkt an der Fritzbix sindern an einem Hub
<lampenschirm> habe da aber noch nicht weiter nachgeforscht
<bekks> Das würde mich wirklich wundern, wenn die Fritzbox sowas tun würde.
<bekks> Was du in einem Terminal noch tun kannst, ist, alle Partitionen zu löschen - du möchtest den Stick ja sowieso neu formatieren, oder?
<bekks> Weisst du, wie du das am effektivsten machst?
<lampenschirm> abc
<bekks> ?
<lampenschirm> Nein, natürlich nicht...
<lampenschirm> Habe es nur mit gparted versucht
<bekks> Also willst du wirklich ohne Sicherung alles loswerden, was auf dem Stick sein könnte?
<lampenschirm> bekks: Sagst du es? Das mit der Box war ja nur eine Vermutung
<bekks> Wenn du alles loswerden willst, dann so: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<bekks> Danach nochmal ein sudo fdisk -l
<lampenschirm> D ist nichts wichtiges darauf. Wollte ihn als NAS Speicher an der Box einsetzten, hatte aber damals abgebrochen...
<lampenschirm> bei werden auch einfache Vorhaben zum Problem ;-(
<bekks> Dein hat kein Subjekt.
<bekks> Was ist denn nun die Ausgabe des obigen Befehls?
<lampenschirm> bekks: Ich habe das einfach mal eingegeben. Es kommt wieder "dd: »/dev/sdb“ wird geöffnet: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<bekks> Ja, dann ist dein Stick hin.
<lampenschirm> bekks: Dann kann ich den nun abschreiben? Ok, ist ja nicht die Welt. Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und Geduld
<bekks> Da nich für :)
<lampenschirm> Doch :-) . Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-26
<Winsler> hey
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> koegs: Thu Sep 26 10:10:12 2013 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "192.168.243.81"
<stevieh> Thu Sep 26 10:10:20 2013 [pid 1] [scanner] FAIL LOGIN: Client "192.168.243.81"
<koegs> ist das das vsftpd log oder vom client?
<stevieh> ind der client sagt: 530 Login incorrect.
<stevieh> Login failed.
<stevieh> das vstftd log war das.
<ghostcube> haste mal das passwort gechecked?
<dadrc> ich tippe darauf, dass der Login nicht korrekt ist.
<ghostcube> übergibt dein client was nicht richtig?
<stevieh> ach... irgendwas ist da verkackt... ich hab die shadow und passwd vom alten server umgezogen, bekomme jetzt beim passwort ändern als user: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<stevieh> ich vermute, das hat was damit zu tun...
<koegs> ja mei...
<dadrc> Klingt plausibel
<ghostcube> systeme mögen den klau von shadow und passwd nich so
<ghostcube> :D
<dadrc> Nuke den Nutzer, mach neu mit gleicher ID, ???, profit.
<stevieh> ok ,ssh zugang klappt, ftp aber noch nicht.
<stevieh> und diesen drecks token manipulation foo hab ich immer noch
<swed3> Hallo, ein Programm versucht permanent mit domain1.com eine Verbindung aufzunehmen. Diesem Programm soll es allerdings nur an bestimmten Tagen zwischen bestimmten Uhrzeiten erlaubt sein eine Verbindung aufzunehmen. An allen anderen Tagen soll die Verbindung gesperrt sein. Wie realisiere ich das?
<LupusE> man cron
<swed3> ich kenne cron, die Frage ist eher wie erlaube und verbiete ich dem Programm die Verbindung?
<LupusE> indem du den zugang freigibst oder den zugang nicth frei gibst, denke ich.
<koegs> iptables bzw. ufw
<LupusE> das problem liegt doch shcon in der fragestellung. es ist nicth ersichtlich WAS du testen willst (OSI Layer, Dienst, Protokoll) und WAS Du an mittel zur Verfügung hast.
<stevieh> LupusE: es soll menschen geben, die das nicht wissen ;-)
<LupusE> ja, aber die sollten ncoth solche fragen stellen, sondern die fragen jemand stellen lassen, der die basisinformationen hat.
<stevieh> hmm... wirklich gesprächig ist der vsftpd ja nicht.
<LupusE> kommt auf die gestellten fragen an :P
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157855/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das ist die vsftpd.conf...
<stevieh> auch ein neu angelegter nutzer bekommt als antwort die 530 Login incorrect
<apollo13> stevieh: was fürn ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<stevieh> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<apollo13> stevieh: deinstalliers mal und entferne alles was nach vsftpd ausschaut aus /etc/pam.d
<apollo13> dann installier wieder
<stevieh> ja, in der richtung bin ich auch am suchen...
<apollo13> wenn das nicht hilft, logfile schauen
<apollo13> vsftpd sagt dir sicher sehr genau was los ist
<stevieh> das vom vsftp ist sehr schweigsam... ich hab auch noch nix gefunden, um den debuglevel zu erhöhen...
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/869684 schon gefunden?
<kubine> Title: Bug #869684 “530 login incorrect error after upgrade” : Bugs : “vsftpd” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> ok, an dieser stelle wollte ich schon immer mal den proftpd installieren ;-)
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> proftp ist nen krampf
<stevieh> ich will genau einen scanner ftp zugriff erlauben...
<apollo13> na und? trotzdem kein grund es nicht richtig zu machen^^
<stevieh> es gibt ne zeit/erfolgsrelation. der geb ich noch 10 minuten...
<koegs> teilweise bin ich auf pureftpd umgestiegen, vor allem wegen der einfachen LDAP-Anbindung
<apollo13> ugh, wenn ftp dann wenigstens halbwegs sicher
<stevieh> das ist eh alles intranet.
<apollo13> dann stellt sich die frage warum du nicht anonymous aktivierst *kopfkratz*
<stevieh> weil der scanner einen user will
<apollo13> ja und?
<stevieh> ja und?
<apollo13> anonymous ist ein user^^
<stevieh> weia... das hängt irgendwo in den Tiefen vom pam: Sep 26 10:42:00 home vsftpd: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_smbpass.so): /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/216990
<kubine> Title: Bug #216990 “error in auth.log when switch user -- pam_smbpass.s...” : Bugs : “pam” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apollo13> ergo rausfinden was das aufmachen will und dann entweder pam config fixen oder das zeugs installieren
<stevieh> das ist installiert...
<apollo13> aber wohl kaum in /lib/security
<stevieh> so isses... /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security
<stevieh>  
<apollo13> macht sinn
<dadrc> ln -s, Spaß?
<stevieh> es gibt bei mir noch nicht mal /lib/security
<apollo13> symlinken würde ich nur mit ner weiteren offenen root shell
<apollo13> wer weiß was da putt geht
<stevieh> hehe ;-)
<stevieh> das ist komisch. pam_unix.so wird auch in common-password eingesetzt und das ist auch nicht in /lib/security...
<stevieh> wer setzt da wo den suchpfad...
<apollo13> wo ist denn smbpass in pam.d zu finden?
<apollo13> vlt steht dort der absolute pfad
<stevieh> in der common-auth und in der common-passwd, welche da auch gerade verwendet wird...
<apollo13> dpaste die mal
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157923/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das ist die common-auth
<apollo13> hmm also kein voller pfad
<stevieh> nö, bei den anderen auch nicht. Mal schauen, wo da pfade stehen...
<apollo13> versuch sonst mal wirklich symlinken
<stevieh> hat nix geholfen und auth.log läuft über ;-)
<apollo13> denk ich mir
<apollo13> stevieh: wenns nur smbpass ist was probleme macht und du das nicht brauchst kannst ja die zeilen auskommentieren
<apollo13> aber bitte via pam-auth-update und nicht händisch^^
<stevieh> das hab ich grad gemacht bzw. die ganze libpamsmbdinges entfernt und jetzt sieht es erstmal gut aus...
<stevieh> ich habs gar nicht von hand machen müssen, das hat das paket erledigt.
<apollo13> achso, wennst gleich das paket löscht natürlich
<apollo13> das macht ja auch nur pam-auth-update --package --remove smb oder so
<apollo13> in pre_rm
<stevieh> yep. und das war seit 8.04 wohl gefixt...
<stevieh> # (Warning! chroot'ing can be very dangerous. If using chroot, make sure that                                                                
<stevieh> # the user does not have write access to the top level directory within the                                                                  
<stevieh> # chroot)           
<stevieh> öh... hab ich das das konzept von chroot nicht verstanden?
<apollo13> [x] du hast das konzept von chroot nicht verstanden
<apollo13> chroot per se ist absolut unsicher ;)
<stevieh> also: ich hab nen user, lass den in sein home dir chrooten und da darf der kein write access haben?
<apollo13> genau
<stevieh> wie binde ich den den user an sein homedir?
<apollo13> so nicht ;)
<stevieh> sondern?
<apollo13> am besten gar nicht
<apollo13> eg nur nen subfolder
<apollo13> sollte fürs scannen ja reichen
<stevieh> das konzept erschliess sich mir nicht und ist glaub ich auch neu, oder?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> also ja das war ein security fix in vsftpd
<apollo13> in neueren versionen kannst das abdrehen, würde aber abraten davon
<apollo13> https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd.html siehe " Dec 2011 - vsftpd-2.3.5 released "
<kubine> Title: vsftpd - Secure, fast FTP server for UNIX-like systems (at security.appspot.com)
<stevieh> und warum macht man das? damit ich nicht meine eigenen binaries überschreiben kann und dann doch die maschine kompromittiere?
<apollo13> - Apply patch to fix timezone issues (caused by chroot() interacting badly with
<apollo13> newer glibc versions). Thanks to Dmitry V. Levin <ldv@altlinux.org> and
<apollo13> Mads Martin Joergensen <mmj@suse.de>.
<apollo13> stevieh: ja
<apollo13> wobei du gar keine binaries überschreibst
<apollo13> in dem fall warens timezone files und afaik nen buffer overflow in glibc 
<apollo13> stevieh: liest die faq https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/FAQ.txt und dort die frage "Help! What are the security implications referred to…"
<stevieh> herrje ;-)
<apollo13> wie gesagt vsftpd versucht sicher zu sein :)
<stevieh> na, mal schauen, ob ich dem scanner das jetzt auch noch erklärt bekomme ;-)
<apollo13> stevieh: noch lustiger ist ne neue version + ldap
<apollo13> die aktuelle version verhindert das vsftpd aufs netzwerk zugreift ^^
<apollo13> "vsftpd-3.0.0 is released - with a new highly restrictive seccomp filter sandbox. It activates automatically on 64-bit bit binaries on Ubuntu 12.04+." <3
<stevieh> nene, das reicht mir jetzt ;-)
<apollo13> wenns wirklich nur intern ist und du mit den daraus entstehenden lücken leben kannst, kannst chroot wohl auch abdrehen
<apollo13> oder zumindest die option suchen die dich auf nen subdir limited
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich kann das der "mitgelieferte" nicht :-(
<stevieh> und klar, erster versuch mit dem scanner: er ist zu blöde das jetzt zu schnallen ;-)
<apollo13> laut source ist das #define VSF_SECUTIL_OPTION_ALLOW_WRITEABLE_ROOT     32
<apollo13> parseconf.c:  { "allow_writeable_chroot", &tunable_allow_writeable_chroot },
<stevieh> gibts da noch nicht ;-)
<apollo13> versuchs mal mit allow_writeable_chroot = true (oder was auch immer vsftpd dafür verwendet)
<stevieh> der startet noch nicht mal mehr und ich seh nicht, was er wo sagt dazu...
<stevieh> hu Sep 26 11:29:49 2013 [pid 3] [scanner] FAIL UPLOAD: Client "192.168.243.59", "/scans/scan_000104.pdf", 0.00Kbyte/sec
<stevieh> so, jetzt geht alles. Danke apollo13 fürs Händchenhalten!
<apollo13> hehe, bitte
<Brotbackautomat> moin 
<Brotbackautomat> Ich hätte mal ne Frage: Wenn ich mit "wipe" einer Windowspartition ausführe, kann ich dann sicher gehen, dass der gelöschte Ordner auch wirklich unwiederruflich gelöscht wurde?
<ppq> wenn es eine festplatte ist und kein flashspeicher: ja
<apollo13> als ob dd nicht reichen würde :þ
<Brotbackautomat> dd?
<Brotbackautomat> Ja es ist ein HDD und keine SSD
<Brotbackautomat> in einem Forum hab ich nämlich gelesen ist käme auf das Dateisystem und die verwendete Festplatte an
<swed3> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in bash überprüfe ob der aktuelle Tag und Uhrzeit in einem bestimmten Zeitraum liegt? Also if [date > ' 2013-09-26T13:16:35' AND date < ' 2013-09-26T13:16:35' ]
<swed3> then ............ Wie funktioniert sowas in bash?
<dadrc> Nimm `date +%s`
<banane_> bekks: bist du da?
<swed3> dadrc, danke aber timestamps vergleichen ist in meinem fall nicht so gut, da jemand dieses Datum abändern können soll, der timestamps nicht kennt
<dadrc> date -d"2013-09-26T13:16:35" +%s
<dadrc> Konfigurier halt als String, aber zum Rechnen würd ich entweder mit Timestamps oder mit zerstückelten Werten arbeiten
<dadrc> seconds=$(date -d"2013-09-26T13:16:35" +%S); minutes=$(date -d"2013-09-26T13:16:35" +%M); ...
<TheBrayn> macht wenig sinn mit zerstückelten werten zu rechnen wenn man einfach die unix-zeit nehmen kann
<banane_> hallo community, leider hab ich es immer noch nicht geschafft, mein wlan zu connecten. treiber sind installiert und das wlan wird auch gefunden, nur leider kann ich nicht connecten. hab sogar mal auf offenes netz gestellt, aber er möchte einfach nicht connecten. es handelt sich um die broadcom 4306 rev. 3 wlan karte.
<banane_> kann mir vllt jmd hilfestellung leisten?
<stevieh> banane_: siehst du denn das netz?
<stevieh> oder um noch höher anzufangen: welche distri und welcher Desktop?
<stevieh> ah, i see.
<stevieh> also: am besten mal bei einem connectversuch die syslog ausgabe in ein pastebin
<banane_> stevieh: wie gebe ich die aus?
<stevieh> in nem terminal tail -f /var/log/syslog
<banane_> stevieh: http://pastebin.com/NqVjeGMH
<kubine> Title: Hannes-Linux NetworkManager[738]: Couldn't disconnect supplicant interfac - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<banane_> hab testweise mein smartphone mit tethering aktiviert, aber kein connecten möglich
<stevieh> banane_: hmm... da fehlt ein wenig obendran.  mach mal ein tail -f /var/log/syslog > foo.log und paste das foo.log..
<banane_> stevieh: http://pastebin.com/Uzh6GGCH
<kubine> Title: -f /var/log/syslog > foo.log Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> tail -f /var/log/syslog > foo.log
<stevieh> und das natürlich während eines connect versuchs
<banane_> kein unterschied irgendwie?!
<stevieh> wus?
<banane_> joa
<banane_> habs gerade nochmal eingegeben, oder muss das lan kabel ziehen?
<stevieh> lan kabel? also: tail -f /var/log/syslog > foo.log und dann mit dem network manager einen connectversuch aufs wlan.
<hannes__> stevieh, sorry, browser abgekackt, nun hab ich xchat
<hannes__> also wie gesagt, da kommt die gleiche meldung beim wlan connecten
<stevieh> welche meldung?
<hannes__> command-not-found has crashed
<stevieh> also: tail solltest du schon davor schreiben, oder?
<hannes__> ups :D
<hannes__> dauert das etwas?
<stevieh> wenn du fertig bis mit dem connect, einfach ctrl-c und abbrechen das tail
<stevieh> und ich muss kurz zum briefkasten.
<hannes__> und dann?
<stevieh> foo.log ins pastebin
<stevieh> bis gleich
<hannes__> also auf syslog klicken?
<hannes__> ok
<hannes__> stevieh, http://pastebin.com/avB55nLb
<kubine> Title: Sep 26 15:20:02 Hannes-Linux kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg start - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> hannes__: da hast du jetzt versucht, gegen den Android AP zu connecten?
<hannes__> stevieh, genau, mein smartphone wie gesagt
<stevieh> hmm...  was für ein ubuntu isses denn?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134516/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4306-wireless-card-working
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How do I get a Broadcom BCM4306 Wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<hannes__> bodhi (ubuntu 12.03)
<hannes__> eh 12.04
<stevieh> hier, das sieht nach ein wenig Frickelarbeit aus...
<hannes__> stevieh, okkeeee, können wir das vllt verschieben, muss nun leider weg :/
<stevieh> schöne fahrt ;-)
<hannes__> nene, arbeiten :D
<stevieh> ok 
<hannes__> ciao
<tuxflo> Hallo! Wie kann ich ein smb Verzeichnis was via pam automatisch eingehängt wird einstellen, dass man es als user (nicht root) aushängen darf? In der fstab würde es ja mit dem user flag klappen, aber pam_mount sagt mir "option user not allowed"
<tuxflo> (eingehangen wird das ganze wie hier beschrieben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samba-authentifizierung-per-login/)
<kubine> Title: Samba - Authentifizierung per Login › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> stevieh: android tethering geht von ubuntu mit wpa2 nicht - btw
<PBeck> höchstens wep
<PBeck> und dann kann man es gleich bleiben lassen
<stevieh> PBeck: ich glaube er sagte, dass er es aus hat. BTW: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich genau das mache. Ob das wpa oder wpa2 ist kann ich gerade nicht sagen...
<PBeck> stevieh: vielleicht auch zu pauschal, bei mir unterstützt es der treiber nicht
<stevieh> PBeck: also mein Phone ist auf WPA2 PSK eingerichtet und das geht mit meinem 13.04er X230 mit Intel Wlan besser als das eingebaute UMTS Modem...
<PBeck> stevieh: oh falsch
<PBeck> stevieh: ich wollte es andersrum
<PBeck> stevieh: android kennt keine adhoc netzwerke. 
<stevieh> ah, ja, das glaub ich. Aber mittlerweile bin ich selbst unter linux zu blöd die aufzusetzen ;-)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Moin allerseits
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Bin seit heute auch ein Ubuntu Nutzer =) Bin echt begeistert von der Oberfläche
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Habe nur eines noch nicht rausgefunden, wenn ich was installiere kann ich oben einfach auf suche den namen eingeben und schon habe ich es.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Aber habe vorhin mithilfe von Wine ein Windows Programm installiert und das finde ich irgendwie nicht
<sdx23> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: naja, das fügt sich nicht perfekt in die Oberfläche ein.
<sdx23> Hast du schon im Wine Artikel nachgesehen? Zumindest für Gnome gab's da eine Anleitung, wie man Menueinträge hinzufügt.
<sdx23> HAWiese: Kannst du bitte mal deinen Client reparieren? Danke.
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: welches programm?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Also es handelt sich um ein Studenten Programm: Win Fact 8
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Welches ich brauchen werde.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Wenn ich oben auf suche gehe sehe ich nur: Wine konfigurieren und Wine deinstallieren
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: ~/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Name_des_Programmes. 
<PBeck> wine "~/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Name_des_Programmes/datei.exe" 
<PBeck> so könnte man es dann starten, wenn kein menüeintrag angelegt wurde
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: kennst du dich mit dem terminal aus?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmmm d.h. ohne menüeintrag müsste ich es jedesmal vom terminal öffnen
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#desktop-Datei-erstellen
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: bekommst du die software vom terminal gestartet?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> tut mir leid musste schnell draußen eine pallette ausleeren
<leszek> hi
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: hau rein, erzähl :)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> das wärde ich gleich :D sobald es neugestartet ist :D
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: solang startet ubuntu nicht neu :)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> nein ehh nicht
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> wusste nicht das ich nach jedem neustart wlan immer über treiber aktivieren muss
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hatte gedacht das es von selbst immer aktiv ist, ist wohl nicht so.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> ok das mit wine habe ich irgendwie gesschaft D:
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> jetzt klappt es wenn ich oben auf suchen gehe und programm namen eingebe
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: musst auch nicht - musst allerdings automatisch verbinden aktivieren
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmm ok dann suche ich das mal.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> und gibt es für ubuntu auch grafikkarten treiber ?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> oder z.b. wenn man ein nvidia grafik karte hat, gibt es da nur einen treiber ?
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia?highlight=nvidia
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> im grunde gibt es nouveau und den treiber von nvidia
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmm
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> nouvea ist also ein programm denke ich mal welches das treiber findet oder wie ?
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: ein open source treiber für nvidia grafikkarten
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmm vielen dank =) + gut erklärt 
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> die frage wollte ich noch fragen, was ist der unterschied jetzt von ubuntu und den anderen 
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> außer das ubuntu ein public system ist, also ein betriebssystem von dem man die quellcodes lesen kann.
<p01nt3r> nabend. kann mir jemand beim einrichten meines fritz!wlan usb stick helfen? bekomme den nicht mehr richtig zum laufen. er läd nur noch mit ca. 100Kb/s herunter, vorher waren das 3 MB/s.
<p01nt3r> obwohl die module ath9k_htc und carl9170 laufen.
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: im vergleich zu welchen anderen?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> pbeck z.b zu windows
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: opensource und ich denke die mentalität ist auch eine andere
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> also gehört habe ich z.b. das linux systeme vielll weniger angreifbar sind ? stimmt das ?
<p01nt3r> nur, wenn ich die module nach dem booten von ubuntu entlade und wieder beide manuell lade, ist das internet normal schnell. hmm.
<Varakh> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: omfg troll
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: jedes system ist angreifbar, jedoch kann man durch ein paar regeln die sicherheit verbessern
<Varakh> natürlich :P
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: unter linux wie auch windows gilt - nicht alles anklicken, skripe nicht einfach ausführen, befehle nicht blind abtippen
<PBeck> *skripte
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmm ok nein ich weis nämlich nur, das z.b. ubuntu und die anderen systeme ja eigentlich durch die hilfe mehrere personen passiert ist. Es gab mal irgendwo im System Quellcode einen Fehler, bei Linux wurde das innerhalb 1 Stunde beseitigt, bei ms erst innerhalb eines jahres
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> hmm d.h. =) ich sollte lieber einen anti virus herunterladen. Bevor mich noch jemand angreift :D
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: Microsoft hat einen Patch-Day einmal im Monat - an diesem kommen die Updates, bei Ubuntu bzw. vielen anderen kommen Updates, wenn sie anfallen
<PBeck> (man möge mich korrigieren, wenn das nicht mehr zutrifft?)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> ich weis nicht wie es genau bei microsoft ist :) deshalb glaube ich einfach dir :D
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: sicherheit wird durch den Benutzer vor der Tastatur gewährleistet
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Nur kann der Benutzer ja nicht immer aufpassen :) deswegen gibts die anti viruse :) die passen auf uns auf 
<Rochvellon> und einem richtig eingerichtetem system
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: linux hat immer getrennte rechte unterstützt - root (administrator), user. Bei windows gibts das in ähnlicher form gezielter seit windows vista / 7
<Rochvellon> Ubuntu_Laie_1199> selbst wenn du 10 antiviren-programme hast und gleichzeitig laufen lassen würdest, könntest du nicht 100% sicher sein, dass das system sauber ist. vor allem, wenn der virus noch nicht bekannt ist
<PBeck> das heißt das system ist meist sicher, jedoch können nutzerdaten mit den rechten des nutzers verändert oder gelöscht werden
<sysdef> PBeck: mehr sicherheit wird gewaehrleistet, wenn man dem benutzer die tastatur weg nimmt ;p
<Rochvellon> PBeck> eigentlich schon ab nt 3.5 gibt es diese rechteverwaltung. nur als das doswin mit nt zusammengeführt wurde (ab win 2000) haben es sich viele softwareschmieden einfach gemacht und es vorrausgesetzt, dass der nutzer als adminsitrator arbeitet. leider hat ms auch den fehler begangen, das nicht explizit 2 konten (1x admin + 1x nutzer) angelegt werden, wie es bspw. im linuxbereich seit jeher gan
<Rochvellon> g und gäbe ist 
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> d.h. jetzt ? auch wenn ich am laptop nur einen benutzer habe ? bin ich nur ein user oder ? also kein root?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> erst wenn ich mich als root anmelde bekomme ich alle rechte ?
<Rochvellon> ja, du bist unter ubuntu nur ein nutzer, der sich jedoch root-rechte verschaffen kann, Ubuntu_Laie_1199 
<Rochvellon> und unter ubuntu ist standardmäßig root deaktiviert, da du mit sudo, gksu und gksudo dir die entsprechenden rechte verschaffen kannst
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> und wozu ?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> also was bringt mir ein root ?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> ich kann so ja auch alles machen und installieren usw.
<stevieh> er schützt dich vor dir selbst.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> :)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> nein also was kann ein root. system überschreiben oder ?
<Rochvellon> Ubuntu_Laie_1199> als root kannst du system-konfigurationen ändern, sofern es nötig ist, dito, wenn du software brauchst
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> ahaa
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> und sind hier alle linux user oder auch windows nutzer ?
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> ubuntu kann man ja mit windows gemeinsam nutzen deswegen.
<stevieh> hier gibt es keine windows nutzer und offtopic ist drüben.
<Rochvellon> och, hier wird es mit sicherheit auch ein paar geben, die neben linux auch windows einsetzen
<Rochvellon> jep, aber das ist jetzt offtopic :)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> =) ok. 
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> schöner channel übrigends
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: nein du kannst so nicht alles machen, weil du nur ein user mit eingeschränkten rechten bist
<PBeck> Ubuntu_Laie_1199: software installierst man mit root-rechten 
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Muss leider offline gehen, der hund hört nicht auf zu bellen.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1199> Danke für alles, wünsche jeden einen schönen Abend.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-27
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Dima___> Hallo Leute! Habe ein Riesenproblem mit Ubuntu 13.04. Erst ließ sich dieser nicht starten, obwohl ich GRUB installiert habe und es auch repariert habe...Der PC startete stur Windows. Nun bin ich durch EasyBCD NeoGrub in Ubuntu... hier funktioniert aber Wifi nicht, da angeblich die Handware Switch das nicht zulasse... dabei habe ich gar keine Taste zur deaktivierung von Wlan, da ich Ubuntu...
<Dima___> ...auf einem stationären PC installiert habe!
<Dima___> Lustigerweise wurde mein Wlan einwandfrei bei der Installation von Ubuntu erkannt!
<k1l_> Dima___: du kannst mal mit "sudo rfkill list" mal gucken ob das hardware/software seitig geblockt wird
<Dima___> hab ich schon. Hardwareseitig
<Dima___> kll: s.o.
<Dima___> kll_: s.o
<dadrc> das ist 'ne 1, in Worten: eins ;)
<dadrc> Dima___, was ist das denn für eine WLAN-Karte?
<Dima___> Hab einen USB Adapter von Netgear. Dieser müsste aber unterstützt werden, da ich , wie gesagt, bei der Installation von Ubuntu mich wunderbar mit meinem WLAN verbinden konnte.
<k1l_> pack mal rfkill list und uname -a und lspci/lsusb in einen nopaste
<Dima___> geht leider schwer in nopaste, da ich auf meinem ubuntu gar kein internet habe... bin gerade vom laptop aus hier
<Dima___> aber ich kanns grob reinkopieren
<Dima___> bzw abschreiben :D
<k1l_> pack das in ne textdatei und zieh das mit dem stick an den laptop
<k1l_> oder stöpsel nen lankabel in den rechner zur überbrückung
<Dima___> wartet mal... sagt euch network stack im BIOS was? Das steht auf deaktiviert...
<Dima___> also ubuntu kernel ist : 3.8.0-19
<Dima___> und mein netgear adapter wird erkannt unter lsusb  Bus 002, Device 004
<Dima___> ich hoffe das ist das, was du wissen wolltest kll_ =)
<k1l_> bei der installation werden unfreie treiber benutzt um die installation zu ermöglichen. installieren muss man die treiber aber nachher immernoch
<k1l_> gib mal die usb-id beim wiki auf ubuntuusers.de ein. da solltest du sehen ob und wie es einen weg gibt
<Dima___> kll_: direkt unterstützt.
<Dima___> ubuntu will mich doch verarschen :o ich hab nicht mal hardwaretasten, da es ein stationärer pc ist...
<Dima___> hat denn niemand eine idee :/?
<k1l_> ich kenn weder den usb adapter noch die ausgaben /errormessages noch dein biosmenü. deswegen ist das so recht schwierig zu supporten
<Dima___> okey  usb adapter : ID: 0846:4260 NetGear WG113v3
<Dima___> Bios ist von Moment :  Republic of Gamers BIOS für Asus Maximus 5 Gene Motherboard. Es ist ein UEFI Bios
<Dima___> Hoffe das hilft dir
<k1l_> mach halt mal das network block ding aus und boote mal
<Dima___> was für ein network block ding?
<Dima___> hab doch keins :/
<k1l_> network stack oder so
<k1l_> Dima___: kann sein, dass du "linux-wireless" nachinstallieren musst: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#RTL8187B
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dima___> das network stack war vorher aus :D
<Dima___> aber dafür war fastboot an
<Dima___> im efi mod3
<Dima___> nichts gebracht
<Dima___> wie soll ich ohne internet installieren?
<TheInfinity> Dima___: kabel
<Dima___> hab kein 15 meter kabel :D
<Dima___> aber wieso klappte dann alles beim setup?
<Dima___> der hatte da alles erkannt!
<k1l_> Dima___: hab ich oben erklärt
<k1l_> uns du kannst auch pakete einzeln runterladen auf packages.ubunut.com
<Dima___> dann auf usb ne?
<Dima___> aber muss das packet dann nicht auch auf der cd sein=
<yenal> hi kann mir jmd mit Gnome3 Fallback Modus ohne Effekte weiterhelfen? ich hab Evolution eingerichtet, damit es meinen Google Calender importiert ..das klappt soweit auch super nur wenn ich auf Gnome Clock Aplet klicke werden keine Events angezeigt (nur der Kalender ohne Eintragungen) da hätte ich aber gerne die Evolution Daten..geht das irgendwie?
<yenal> mim normalen Gnome3 Modus funktionierts auch ohne Probleme...
<k1l_> yenal: der fallbackmodus ist nur ein beschnittener desktop. gerade das panel und die indicatoren haben da nicht die normale funktionalität
<hardy1> hi
<ludste> Wie kann man veranlassen, statt des voreingestellten vt7 einen anderen tty zu benutzen, etwa tty6, tty5 oder auch tty3, wenn X11 automatisch gestartet  wird?
<ppq> ludste: minimum-vt=n in der lightdm.conf. n ist dabei die nummer des (ersten, in der regel auch einzigen) tty
<ppq> wenn du einen anderen displaymanager verwendest, natürlich nicht dort ;)
<ludste> oh, ich hatte vergessen: ich hab noch Ubuntu 12.04
<ppq> ah, also gdm
<ludste> oder kdm
<ppq> https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/
<kubine> Title: GNOME Display Manager Reference Manual - GNOME Library (at help.gnome.org)
<ppq> version 3 ist das in 12.04
<ludste> Nochmal das Thema: Ich habe kde auf Ubuntu 12.04. Wie kann man veranlassen, statt des voreingestellten vt7 einen anderen tty zu benutzen, etwa tty6, tty5 oder auch tty3, wenn X11 automatisch gestartet  wird?
<ppq> das geht in der kdmrc
<ppq> keine ahnung, wo genau, das sollte sich recherchieren lassen
<jokrebel> ludste: Warum will man das umbiegen? Nur so aus Interesse, was so schlimm an 7 ist…
<ludste> weil nur eine Hand zur Verfügung habe (Schlaganfall) und ich schnell zwischen zwei X11-Sessions schalten möchte :-)
<jokrebel> ludste: Oh - sorry. Aber könnte man da nicht auch eine x-beliebige Tastenkombination dafür festlegen (so als Gedankenanstoß für "anderes" dranherangehn)
<ludste> och, wäre auch ne Möglichkeit
<ppq> man kann das auch per software machen. stichwort ioctl VT_ACTIVATE. ich stecke da aber nicht drin, nur so als suchansatz...
<ppq> ioctl(int ttyfd, VT_ACTIVATE, int num) 
<ppq> aber das in der kdmrc einzustellen dürfte leichter sein
<ludste> ok, ich versuch's mal
<ludste> danke
<ppq> Die Sektion [General] von kdmrc  [...]  ServerVTs     Liste der virtuellen Terminals, die einem X-Server zugeordnet werden. 
<ppq> http://docs.kde.org/stable/de/kde-workspace/kdm/kdm-files.html
<kubine> Title: Kapitel 5. Die Konfigurationsdateien von kdm (at docs.kde.org)
<tron0070> Hallo Leute. Mit dem Ubuntu "Startmedienersteller" kann man ein Ubuntu.iso auf eine USB-Stick packen und diesen Stick dann zum Installieren verwenden.
<tron0070> Meine Frage ist nun: Kann man den "Startmedienersteller" auch für Festplatten verwenden und diese dann in ein Laptop einbauen um so Ubuntu zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.
<LetoThe2nd> die dateisystemstruktur ist da gan anders als bei einer richtigen installation.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du ne platte an nem anderen gerät vorinstallieren willst, ist eher debootstrap gefragt. aber nicht ganz trivial.
<tron0070> Danke für deine Hilfe LetoThe2nd. Werde mir mal debootstrap ansehen.
<takashima> quit
<dreamon> Habe vom Kumpel ein 11.10 zum Fehlerbeheben. Er hat beim Aktualisieren angeblich nicht mehr weitergemacht.. und er hat ausgeschalten. Jetzt fährt er nicht mehr hoch. Weder normal noch im Recoverymodus komm ich in keine Konsole. 
<RedNifre> Hi!
<RedNifre> Wie mache ich es denn, dass in der Konsole nach einem cd auf das kein Pipe folgt direkt ein ls ausgefuehrt wird?
<apollo13> dreamon: backup einspielen oder neuinstallieren sind die einfachsten optionen
<apollo13> RedNifre: hä?
<RedNifre> Na, wenn ich eine unbekannte Ordnerstruktur erforsche schreib ich recht oft cd und direkt danach ls, um zu sehen wo ich lande.
<RedNifre> Waere ja nett, wenn ich nach jedem cd sehe, was in dem verzeichnis drin ist, wo ich gelandet bin.
<apollo13> dann schreib dir ein programm dafür?!
<apollo13> sollte eine zeile in bash sein
<RedNifre> Dann habe ich aber doch keine Autovervollstaendigung mehr? (Hatte versucht, ein Script zu schreiben)
<apollo13> ah, mit autovervollständigung sinds wohl mehr als eine zeile
<RedNifre> deswegen bin ich hier :)
<apollo13> aber selbst das wäre machbar
<dreamon> apollo13, Das mit dem Backup ist so ne Sache. Kann ich nicht eine LiveCD nehmen und einbinden? Und damit dann mit apt-get weitermac hen?
<apollo13> dreamon: natürlich kannst du, ob was rauskommt dabei ist ne andere sache
<apollo13> zuerst solltest aber logfiles etc durchgucken
<dreamon> apollo13, Wie "binde" ich das System ein? gibts da ein wiki?
<apollo13> partitionen richtig mounten und dann mit chroot reinhüpfen
<Longbottom> RedNifre: CD () { cd $1 ; ls ; }
<Longbottom> RedNifre: danach sollte 'CD directory' das gewünschte tun.
<dreamon> apollo13, Reinhüfen hört sich gut an. Was muß alles reinhüpfen?
<apollo13> Longbottom: nur keine autovervollständigung :þ
<apollo13> dreamon: man chroot ;)
<Longbottom> apollo13: Hast dus ausprobiert? Bei mir geht <tab> noch.
<dreamon> apollo13, Darf ich 13.04 nehmen (zum reinhüpfen) oder brauch ich die gleiche Version wie die die Installiert ist?
<RedNifre> Ja, ich brauche auf jeden fall autovervollstaendigung und im Idealfall noch, dass es per cd geht und man es an und ausschalten kann.
<apollo13> Longbottom: ah cool, das wusste ich nicht
<RedNifre> mal ausprobieren...
<apollo13> Longbottom: hmm ney, autocomplete geht nicht bzw nur falsch
<apollo13> Longbottom: cd autocompleted nur auf echte directories, deines auf alles
<apollo13> also hast du im endeffekt wie erwartet das autocomplete gekillt
<ppq> man könnte mit bash-completion was basteln, dass es nur directories vervollständigt
<RedNifre> Funktioniert aber schon recht gut (habe es cl benannt, analog zu la fuer ls -a)
<RedNifre> Uh, auch nett: "cl.. () { cd .. ; ls ; }"  Das ist ja alles ziemlich cool, vielen Dank fuer den Tipp :)
<RedNifre> Kann man das hier noch schoener schreiben? cl.. () { echo ; echo ; echo ; cd .. ; ls ; }
<RedNifre> (ausser die echos ans ende zu schreiben)
<Longbottom> apollo13: ok, dann mach ein: 'complete -o nospace -F _cd CD' danach. Hab ich mittels 'complete | grep cd' gefunden.
<apollo13> Longbottom: cool, das kenne ich nicht
<mangode> hallo habe au ein anderen pc grub deinsaliert.... kannn man das retten?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> einfach wieder installieren
<mangode> vieleich mit einer live cd?
<apollo13> ja
<k1l_> mangode: im wiki gibts eine anleitung unter grub2-reparatur mittels live cd
<beaver74> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mangode> eine live cd ist wie eine version nur ausprobieren?
<mangode> eine live cd ist wie eine version nur ausprobieren?
<k1l_> solange du nicht (auf festplatte installieren) auswählst wird da auch nichts installiert. das bleibt alles im ram
<mangode> pk
<RedNifre> Longbottom danke, jetzt ist es perfekt :)
<Harald523> Hi, wie kriege ich es hin, ein Android Smartphone per USB an den PC anzuschließen und dann DESSEN Internetverbindung zu nutzen?
<jokrebel> Harald523: Am Android Tethering aktivieren und gut…
<RedNifre> So weit ich weiss macht man alle Varianten direkt auf dem Android-Geraet irgendwo.
<RedNifre> Hatte bisher aber nur den umgekehrten Weg benutzt, weil ja ueberall WLAN verfuegbar ist.
<Harald523> jokrebel, tethering ist doch umgekehrt dachte ich: der PC nutzt das Internet des Smartphones
<apollo13> Harald523: ja, aber deinen satz kann man in beide richtungen auslegen^^
<jokrebel> Harald523: Dann hab ich woll Deine Erklärung von "DESSEN" missverstanden…
<apollo13> aber das handy bekommst du wahrscheinlich nicht dazu die internetverbindung des PCs zu verwenden
<apollo13> zumindest nicht wenns nicht rooted ist
<Harald523> das Handy merkt noch nicht mal, dass es per USB am PC hängt verdammt
<jokrebel> Harald523: Und anders herum ist wohl eher ein Thema für Android-Kanäle fürchte ich.
<jokrebel> Harald523: USB-Debugging vielleicht aktivieren?
<Harald523> jokrebel, bei dem verdammten ding gibts keine USB im Einstellungsmenü
<jokrebel> Harald523: Such nach "Entwickleroptionen" - und das ist wirklich Offtopic hier.
<jokrebel> Harald523: Weiters gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic … oder Du fragst zum Beispiel in #android oder ##android-de wenns Deutsch sein muss.
<jokrebel> Harald523: gern geschehn ;-/
<Dima___> hallo leute!  sind die helper vn vorhin noch da?
<jokrebel> Dima___: Erzähl einfach nochmal von vorne und gib den anderen auch ne Chane zu helfen ;-)
<jokrebel> +c
<Dima___> moment =)
<Dima___> Alsooo .... die  Probleme fingen damit an, dass ich 20 GB für ubuntu von der platte freigegeben hatte und es neben windows 7 installiert hab. Diese erkannte prompt während der Installation mein Wifi und ließ sich auch verbinden. Dann nachm Neustart startete nur Windows... Kein GRUB gar nix. Nun kann ich über tausend umwege mit NeoGrub ins Ubuntu rein...dieses erkennt aber mein Wifi nicht......
<Dima___> ...bzw. die Wifi Verbindung ist Hardwareseitig abgeschaltet... doch ich hab gar keine Funktionstasten an meinem stationären PC. Der Wlan Stick sit Netgear WG111v3. lsusb erkennt ihn prima.
<jokrebel> erstmal: Was soll den NeoGrub sein? Ist mir nicht bekannt.
<Dima___> NeoGrub ist ein Addon von EasyBcd, dem Windows Bootloader editiertool... du musst ihm im konfig sagen, auf welcher sda die root partition von ubuntu liegt und welchen kernel du benutzt... dann findet er ubuntu und startet es, wenn auch auf ne ziemlich komische weise...
<jokrebel> Dima___: Is das Wubi-Boot oder wie? Und - Netgear WG111 hab ich hier auch zwei liegen die absolut nicht zum laufen zu bewegen sind.
<Dima___> Naja das Netgear soll laut wiki unterstützt werden und während der installation wurde es ja auch erkannt! konnte mich ja in mein wlan einloggen... und nein kein wubi. normal ohne windows installiert
<jokrebel> Dima___: Würde trotzdem zu nem "linuxfreundlicherem" WLAN-Stick raten. Hab da auch schon teilerfolge gehabt; aber GUT ist was anderes.
<Dima___> unter linux ... 10.4? wurde der problemlos erkannt ^^
<jokrebel> Dima___: Da war das auch vielleicht noch aktuelle Hardware. Inzwischen ist das aber wohl eher "antik"
<Dima___> naja aber wuieso wurde er während der installation erkannt?
<jokrebel> "erkannt" =/= "perfekt für aktuelle Standards"
<Dima___> das ist aber keine hilfe, wenn du mir einfach sagst, dass ich nen neuen wlan stick brauche :/
<jokrebel> Dima___: ok - geh den steinigen Weg und versuch es …
<Dima___> hilfst du mir dabei?
<jokrebel> Dima___: Was sagt lsusb? 
<Dima___> erkennt ihn.
<Dima___> einwandfrei
<jokrebel> ich mocht es sehn.
<jokrebel> !paste > Dima___
<kubine> Dima___: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Dima___> hmmm das problem ist... ich hab auf dem rechner ohne wlan kein internet :/
<Dima___> und kein 15 m lan kabel :/
<PBeck> jokrebel: hardware die mal funktioniert hat, funktioniert doch weiterhin? hä?
<jokrebel> USB-Stick…
<PBeck> Dima___: rfkill list
<Dima___> das zeigt an, dass softwareseitig no und hardwareseitig yes
<jokrebel> ja dann
<PBeck> Dima___: du hast sicherlich funktionstasten
<jokrebel> Dima___: Such den Hardware-Schalter der es verhindert ;-)
<Dima___> naja das ist ein stationärer pc :D
<Dima___> das ist ne stumpfe box ohne tasten
<Dima___> was vll dazu zu sagen ist... ich habn republic of gamers bios von asus
<PBeck> Dima___: ist es im bios aktiviert?
<Dima___> das ist wohl auch windows getrimmt... brauchte ewigkeiten bis ich überhaupt ubuntu installieren konnte... isoein fast boot und secure boot haben es verhindert
<Dima___> hab da nix von wegen wifi gebunden
<sdx23> die Ausgabe von dmesg in nem Nopaste bitte.
<Dima___> ok mach ich
<Dima___> sofort
<Dima___> muss ebend usb stick suchen
<PBeck> Dima___: unter windows funktioniert wlan?
<Dima___> ja
<Dima___> da stand iwas von kvm oder kvn disabled by bios beim startup... durch neogrub sehe ich die ganzen vorgänge da beim laden
<sdx23> kvm disabled # braucht dich interessieren, wenn du Virtuelle Maschinen benutzen willst.
<sdx23> aber für WLAN jetzt erstmal wirklich nicht.
<Dima___> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416182/
<kubine> Title: Dima____Nopaste WLAN Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dima___> wtf? :D bot?
<Dima___> OMGGG
<Dima___> OMG
<Dima___> Ich hab die Lösung
<Dima___> Ubuntu verarscht mich doch
<swed3> Hallo, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit Dateien verschlüsselt mit dem Namen *.tar.cpt   Ich denke das ich das damals im Nautilus mit dem Kontextmenü "Komprimieren" bzw. "Verschlüsseln" gemacht habe. Den Key hab ich hier. Jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr wie ich die Dateien entschlüsselt bekomme. Kann mir da jemand helfen? :)
<sdx23> !bot > Dima___ 
<kubine> Dima___: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<sdx23> swed3: file dateiname # kann dir etwas über das Format sagen.
<Dima___> Ich kam auf die Idee meinen Wlan Stick rauszunehmen und wieder neu reinzustecken... auf einmal gings :o?
<Dima___> wtf is that
<sdx23> Dima___: womöglich wurde beim ersten Mal die Firmware nicht korrekt geladen oder ähnliches.
<PBeck> glückwunsch - kostet ein Bier für jokrebel, sdx23 und mich :p
<jokrebel> *it's magic*
<swed3> sdx23: recht gesprächig ist es nicht: file name.tar.cpt  > name.tar.cpt: data
<Dima___> Noch eine Frage. Könnt ihr mir helfen, dass ich über Grub booten kann?
<PBeck> Dima___: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Dima___: Vermutlich bootest Du bereits über Grub, siehst nur nichts davon.
<Dima___> hat nix gebraucht
<dreamon> Habe ein "defektes" Ubuntu.. Das hab ich mit LiveCD und chroot eingehängt. Kriege jede Menge dieser Meldungen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163954/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Dima___> nope ich boote über den windoof bootloader
<dreamon> Frage ist da noch was zu Retten. Würde nur ungern neu installieren
<sdx23> swed3: obvious fact is obvious :) Gut, dann würde ich jetzt versuchen, mit Google etwas darüber rauszufinden, was das Nautilus Kontextmenu zum schlüsseln nutzt.
<Dima___> sdx23: habe vorhin schon den grubloader repariert.. nix passiert... immer wieder windoof loader
<sdx23> dreamon: Kaputte glbic ist ziemlich zentral, vermutlich wirklich einfacher neu zu installieren. Wie hast du das geschafft?
<PBeck> dreamon: wie hast es kaputt bekommen?
<PBeck> sdx23: das kann alles
<sdx23> PBeck: was kann welches?
<PBeck> sdx23: das ist file-roller
<apollo13> sdx23: das ist keine kaputte glibc
<sdx23> Dima___: aber kein wubi, oder doch?
<PBeck> 7z, zip, tar.gz
<jokrebel> Dima___: Also _doch_WUBI?
<apollo13> der zustand ist während nem update normal
<PBeck> das verschlüsselst nix - ist nur eine einfache passwortgeschichte
<dreamon> sdx23, PBeck Ich habs nicht kaputt gmeacht. Ist von einem Kumpel. Er behauptete die Aktualsierung sei nicht mehr weitergelaufen. Er habe dann einfach abgeschaltet.. und reboot wirf den FEhler auf. apt-get bringt das auch ständig
<Dima___> sdx23: wenn ich im windoof loader aber einen verweis auf meine ubuntu root partition mit grub verweise, so gelange ich in grub4dos
<sdx23> PBeck: es geht um verschlüsselt, nicht nur komprimiert. Oder was ist .cpt?
<PBeck> bzw. doch verschlüsseln aber ja wohl nicht so wirksam wie truecrypt ;)
<PBeck> sdx23: weiß ich ja auch nicht
<PBeck> gibts die endung überhaupt?
<sdx23> apollo13: wenn du fehlt != kaputt meinst, einmitt.
<sdx23> PBeck: offenbar gibt's die.
<jokrebel> !windoof > Dima___
<kubine> Dima___: Auch wenn Du Windows doof findest, heißt es trotzdem Windows.
<PBeck> cpt ist ein photoformat von corel
<apollo13> sdx23: naja da wurde doch nur python upgeraded (mit neuer glibc dependency) und der rest noch nicht
<PBeck> dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125742/why-did-my-upgrade-to-12-04-fail-with-glibc-not-found-or-libc6-or-requires
<kubine> Title: server - Why did my upgrade to 12.04 fail with "glibc not found" or "libc6" or "requires kernel 2.6.24" error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> apollo13: Er meint er bekommt die an vielen Stellen. Ich tippe auch schiefgelaufenes Update. Und wenn die glibc für irgend coreutils fehlt, dann wird's sehr mühsam.
<sdx23> err, Upgrade.
<Dima___> sdx23: wubi ist doch wenn linux mit windows startet oder? so eine fusion des schönen und des biests ?
<apollo13> och, alles halb so wild^^
<PBeck> dreamon: was bringt den ein apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sdx23> Dima___: wubi ist linux installiert in einem Container auf der Windows Partition. Das startet nicht zusammen.
<Dima___> sdx23: nope... linux ist auf einer separaten partition... hab ich extra vorher von windows abgetrennt?
<apollo13> APT::Immediate-Configure=0 kann bei den glibc problemen helfen
<sdx23> apollo13: meinst? Was ist denn der Königsweg sowas zu lösen?
<PBeck> Dima___: hast den grub reparieren artikel gelesen?
<apollo13> sdx23: also bei mir was immediate configure=0 und ein bisserln händisch nachhelfen bei einigen paketen; aber ja wenn man hier fragen muss ist man mit ner neuinstallation besser bedient
<dreamon> PBeck, Das bringt nur diese Fehlermeldung wie im Pastebin
<PBeck> apollo13: sonst nichts?
<apollo13> sdx23: königsweg gibts so weit ich weiß keinen; von fall zu fall bzw paket zu paket verschieden
<PBeck> dreamon: sonst nichts?
<Dima___> @pbeck.. ich hab ihn befolgt und alles wurde ohne fehler abgeschlossen
<sdx23> apollo13: ok, also doch händisch nach und nach. Hätte ich jetzt nett gefunden, wenn's was besseres gäbe. Aber fast schon gedacht, dass nicht.
<PBeck> Dima___: na dann mal neustarten und schauen obs geht
<dreamon> PBeck, Nein.. sofort wieder in der Konsole
<PBeck> apollo13: wenn sonst nichts kommt, hört sich das irgendwie schlimmer an
<apollo13> PBeck: ??
<PBeck> dreamon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<PBeck> dreamon: richtig?
<PBeck> apollo13: apt-get macht durch den glibc fehler wohl gar nichts mehr
<apollo13> PBeck: glaube ich fast nicht
<sdx23> dreamon: wirf das Ding runter und mach's neu drauf.
<dreamon> PBeck, Ich hab die beiden befehle einzeln eingeben.. ich gib schnell pastebin
<PBeck> dreamon: hast du ein system upgrade gemacht?
<PBeck> http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=142652&p=935121
<Dima___> @pbeck tausend male getan...
<PBeck> der debian thread beschreibt wohl genau das problem von dreamon 
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6164020/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> Dima___: und geht nicht?
<Dima___> @pbeck nope...
<PBeck> root@ubuntu?
<dreamon> Ich weiß nicht ob er ein Systemupgrade gemacht hat oder nur Aktualisierungen aufgespielt hat. Das weiß er selbst nicht
<apollo13> dreamon: was willst du mit sudo?
<dreamon> PBeck, Ja ich bin mit chroot drin, weil ich davon nicht booten kann.
<apollo13> du bist root…
<apollo13> und sudo geht nicht bis die libc stimmt…
<dreamon> Sorry das ändert aber nichts.
<PBeck> Dima___: was hast du den genau gemacht?
<apollo13> na dann, schaun welche glibc installiert ist und die passende drüber bügeln; oder halt neu installieren^^
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6164032
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> wobei genaugenommen fällt pc ausschalten eh unter selber schuld kein mitleid
<Dima___> PBeck: die anleitung befolgt... also gemountet... dann zu chroot und grub installiert und upgedatet...
<dreamon> apollo13, Er behauptete, es sei hängen geblieben.
<apollo13> mag sein, nur ausschalten hilft dann nicht ;)
<PBeck> Dima___: du bist doch im system du brauchst kein chroot
<nucru> hallo, kleines problem. ich versuche mit scp verzeichnisse mit unterverzeichnissen auf einen server zu kopieren. bei den Ordnern erscheint aber permission denied, was könnte hier schiefgelaufen sein ?
<apollo13> dreamon: aber hör lieber auf sdx23 und installier einfach neu
<apollo13> ich bin zwar weiterhin der meinung dass es behebbar ist, aber wenn du nicht wirklich weißt was du da tust ist es die zeit nicht wert
<Dima___> PBeck : habs vorhin mit der livecd gemacht, da ich damals für  neogrub die  kernelversion nicht kannte ;D und somit nicht in ubuntu reinkam... erst da irgendwo wurde die kernelversion gezeigt und ich hatte sie schnell abgeschrieben.
<PBeck> dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161284/why-does-running-this-program-on-11-10-give-a-glibc-2-15-not-found-error
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Why does running this program on 11.10 give a GLIBC_2.15 not found error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> apollo13, Dann lern ich nix dazu.. und nächstes mal häng ich wieder am gleichen Problem
<sdx23> nucru: du hast keine Rechte dafür?! ls -al verzeichnisname # in einen Pastebin bitte (topic)
<Dima___> PBeck: Komme jetzt mit Ubuntuirc on ... nenne mich thesantosxen
<PBeck> dreamon: welche version ist es den?
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Wieder da =)
<nucru> ok habs gefunden. danke
<dreamon> PBeck, Das ist eine gute frage. kern ist 3.2.0-23 . Ich meine 11.10 gelesen zu haben.. 
<PBeck> dreamon: dann stellen wir den support ein - macht keinen sinn
<PBeck> dreamon: dreamon schon seit über einem dreiviertel jahr ohne unterstützung
<PBeck> dreamon: bei neuinstallation eine extra home-partition anlegen, damit du in zukunft schnell neuinstallieren kannst, wenn was nicht läuft
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Hast du irgendeine Idee?
<PBeck> um auf eine aktuelle version zu kommen müsstest du 3 upgrade machen
<dreamon> Hmm.. 
<dreamon> Mir würde 12.04 reichen.
<TheSantosXen> Ich installier glaubig erstmal den startup manager
<PBeck> TheSantosXen: wiki befolgt?
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Vorhin ja...
<dreamon> kann ich nicht einfach 12.04 einlegen und er aktualisiert?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Von was ausgehend?
<dreamon> 11.10
<sdx23> dreamon: die glibc-Abhängigkeit für diverse tiefsitzende Programme ist hinüber, das ist nicht trivial zu lösen. Man kann mit viel Frickeln und LD_PRELOAD gegebenenfalls was erreichen, aber das ist wie apollo13 schon sagte die Zeit nicht wert.
<PBeck> dreamon: im übrigen weiß ich auch nicht wo ich anfangen sollte das problem gerade zu lösen - symbolische links prüfen, aber wenn sonst nichts läuft, musst du halt recht tief mit chroot versuchen zu reparieren - das kostet zeit ohne ende und am ende ist es doch kaputt
<PBeck> dreamon: ist home auf einer extra partition?
<PBeck> TheSantosXen: was ist ein startup manager?
<dreamon> PBeck, Nein Home ist im / mit drin auf einer partition /dev/sda5 nur swap hat eigene partition noch extra
<PBeck> TheSantosXen: wenn windows grub überschrieben hat, musst du einfach grub drüberinstallieren in den mbr
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Irgendwo iwas gelesen von einem Ubuntu Programm, das GRUB konfiguriert...
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: das ist Mist und wird - davon unabhängig - dein Problem nicht lösen.
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Ubuntu sollte Windows schon 3 mal überschrieben haben...
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: was du da hast wird mit EFI zusammenhängen.
<PBeck> dreamon: dann sichern und eine extra partition für home
<TheSantosXen> sdx23 : Kann sehr wohl sein! Mein BIOS ist ein UEFI Bios
<dreamon> PBeck, ok
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: Ich kann dich da nur auf das Wiki verweisen, UEFI konnte ich bisher immer erfolgreich vermeiden.
<PBeck> TheSantosXen: ich bin bei uefi auch raus
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<kubine> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheSantosXen> sdx23: liegt das 100% daran=
<PBeck> TheSantosXen: ist es uefi oder bios?
<dreamon> PBeck, Kann ich noch die Packetliste sichern? weiß ja nicht was der alles installiert hatte
<PBeck> dreamon: dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list 
<PBeck> wenn dpkg noch läuft
<TheSantosXen> "The new ASUS UEFI BIOS is [...] that complies with UEFI architecture [...]"
<dreamon> PBeck, Das ging !
<PBeck> dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125649/reboot-during-update-glibc-error
<kubine> Title: upgrade - Reboot during update, glibc error - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> TheInfinity: sieht nach uefi aus
<dreamon> PBeck, Danke. Ich würde sagen das ist ein Versuch Wert. Ich lass mal vorher noch die Festplatte prüfen.. vielleicht bringts ja was
<sdx23> Du könntest ihm auch Hühnerbrühe geben...
<dreamon> sdx23, War das für mich bestimmt?
<sdx23> dreamon: Festplatte prüfen macht dir halt das System nicht wieder heile. Maximal nen Blick auf SMART werfen, um sicherzugehen, dass man die Platte nicht sowieso besser in die Tonne werfen sollte.
<dreamon> sdx23, Nunja.. Unter Windows hat das öfters Wunder bewirkt. chkdsk und kiste lief wieder
<sdx23> dreamon: du hast da aber kein Windows. Aber tu was du nicht lassen kannst, ist nicht meine Zeit.
<dreamon> sdx23, So war das nicht gemeint. Kann man das begründen, warum das sich bei Linux anderst verhält als bei Windows?
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Wieder da... musste ebend restarten
<TheSantosXen> PBeck: Also UEFI :/
<sdx23> dreamon: weil es etwas komplett anderes ist? fsck wird automatisch während des Bootens aufgerufen, falls Inkonsistenzen festgestellt werden.
<sdx23> Und im Hinblick auf dein Problem: Rein von den Sympomen erwarte ich keinen Dateisystemfehler. 
<TheSantosXen> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416187/
<kubine> Title: Part › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: hm?
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok. Danke .. das versteh ich.
<TheSantosXen> sdx23: sudo parted -l ausgabe
<TheSantosXen> sdx23: iwas stimmt da doch nicht oder?
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: warum? Sieht doch in Ordnung aus.
<TheSantosXen> sdx23: da steht partitionsshema msdos... kann es nicht daran liegen, dass grub ned funzt?
<sdx23> TheSantosXen: nö. msdos ist noch als Quasi-Standard anzusehen,
<dot8> nabend
<dot8> nach einem reboot komme ich über den grub nicht mehr hinaus. sprich es passiert gar nichts mehr. Normalerweise sollte ich nach der Passphrase für das crypt system gefragt werden., das passiert nicht
<dot8> auch die recovery klappen nicht sowie ein ältere kernel
<dot8> was kann ich tun?
<sdx23> i.e. _was_ passiert nach Grub?
<dot8> schwarzerr bildschirm
<dot8> ah ok. verstanden
<Rotfuchs> was hat offtopic fuer eine Adresse? 
<Rotfuchs> auf dem handy sehe ich das nicht
<beaver74> Rotfuchs, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> #ubuntu-de-offtopic  meinst Du? 
<Rotfuchs> jo,  danke
<dreamon> apollo13, Ich bin jetzt eine Ecke weiter gekommen. Jedoch bricht apt-get upgrade mit er Meldung "E: Internal Error, No file name for libuuid1" ab.
<apollo13> nicht ganz unerwartet ;)
<apollo13> nimm sowas als ansatzpunkt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/983543/comments/3
<kubine> Title: Comment #3 : Bug #983543 : Bugs : “dpkg” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon> Ok, ich teste das. Wie stehen die Chancen ? besser wie vorher?
<dreamon> Aber er macht jetzt wieder etwas.. war schon ganz am Ende.. ;)
<apollo13> nein die chancen klingen nach am ende noch immer viel kaputt
<apollo13> ich hätte ja als erstes mal den ganzen apt download cache neuinstalliert
<apollo13> vor allen wennst nicht weißt wo der abgestürzt ist
<dreamon> Processing was halted because there were to many errors. :(
<apollo13> hihi
<dreamon> Wie kann ich den Löschen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-28
<mnass_> moin, kann man hier ne Frage zu sftp auf ubuntu stellen oder wäre das OT?
<apollo13> mnass_: shieß los
<mnass_> also chrooted sftp - allerdings sollen 2 User in ein Directory lesen und schreiben können und die angelegten dateien sollen die gleiche gruppe haben
<mnass_> ich habe jetzt chroot sftp laufen - aber da hat jeder user sein eigenes verzeichnes
<mnass_> keine idee wie das gehen soll - da chroot ja einen user einspeert - quasi soll das dann eine gruppe einsperren
<mnass_> so wie ich das verstehe
<apollo13> dann musst den chroot halt höher setzen und nicht aufs homedir, bzw ganz woanders hin
<mnass_> ich hab jetzt das hier nachgebaut: http://www.mynakedgirlfriend.de/sichere-chroot-umgebung-fur-ssh-dateiubertragungen-sftp/
<kubine> Title: chroot-Umgebung für SFTP-Dateiübertragungen - MyNakedGirlfriend.de (at www.mynakedgirlfriend.de)
<mnass_> aber da kann user1 nicht in user2 schreiben und umgekehrt
<mnass_> wenn ich den sftp ordner 775 gebe - krieg ich beim connecten nen fehler
<mnass_> das zweite problem ist wie ich dem sage dass neue dateien und ordner von den Usern die gruppe sftponly haben sollen
<apollo13> naja richtige gruppe sollte mit sticky bit aufm directory machbar sen
<mnass_> sticky bit?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> kommst du aktuell eigentlich mit sftp in den /srv/sftp ordner hoch?
<mnass_> ja
<mnass_> kann da aber nicht schreiben
<apollo13> sollste auch nicht
<mnass_> gehe dann in den ordner user1 und kann mit user1 schreiben
<apollo13> wenn du dort schreiben kannst ist der chroot effektiv umsonst
<mnass_> so solls ja auch sein
<apollo13> und wo ist jetzt der gemeinsame folder?
<mnass_> ich will aber jetzt einen ordner mit dem ich mit user1 und user2 schreiben und lesen kann
<mnass_> ich hab gerade jetzt mal probiert einen ordner both in sftp zu legen und ihm 775 zu geben
<mnass_> bin gerade dabei
<apollo13> jupp das sollte gehen
<apollo13> dann musst halt nur den auf sftponly in der gruppe setzen und das sticky bit setzen
<mnass_> ich las gerade darüber sticky bit - aber da steht das macht eher das gegenteil - dass nur der eigner löschen kann z.B.
<apollo13> oh, statt sticky muss es sgid sein
<mnass_> ah
 * apollo13 braucht die so selten dass er die immer verwechselt
<mnass_> weiß du auch wie man das macht oder muss ich googlen?
<mnass_> ;-)
<apollo13> naja mit chmod einfach, aber ich weiß nicht welchen wert das hat
<apollo13> und die umask für sftp solltest dann wahrscheinlich auch noch ändern
<mnass_> genau da bin ich auch noch am testen
<apollo13> Subsystem sftp internal-sftp -u 0002
<mnass_> sgid passt schonmal
<mnass_> das soll angeblich nicht funktionieren - ich hab da noch was anderes gefunden - mit in /etc/profile und noch ner anderen datei
<mnass_> scheint aber nicht zu gehen - weil die beiden datein die ich mit beiden usern angelegt habe haben verschiedene rechte
<mnass_> http://sysadmin.circularvale.com/server-config/setting-a-umask-for-chrooted-sftp-users/
<kubine> Title: Setting a umask for chrooted sftp users | Sysadmin Notes (at sysadmin.circularvale.com)
<mnass_> das hab ich gemacht
<mnass_> aber wenigstens dass mit der gruppe anlegen geht schonmal
<mnass_> bis auf die umask scheint das so die lösung zu sein
<apollo13>      -u umask
<apollo13>              Sets an explicit umask(2) to be applied to newly-created files and directories, instead of the user's default mask.
<apollo13> aus man sftp-server
<apollo13> vlt geht das mit internal-sfpt nicht oder dein ssh ist zu alt
<apollo13> braucht ssh 5.4+
<mnass_> OpenSSH_6.1p1
<mnass_> habs eingebaut - aber immer noch bei beiden usern verschiedene rechte
<apollo13> btw das gilt nur beim anlegen von __neuen__ dateien das ist dir klar odeR?
<mnass_> ist ein put ein anlegen einer neuen datei?
<apollo13> sollte sein ja
<mnass_> mit put hab ich getestet
<mnass_> http://pastebin.com/505vi2dU
<kubine> Title: -rw-rw-r-- 1 user1 sftponly 2196 Sep 28 09:31 fresh -rw------- 1 user2 sftpo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mnass_> alle mit put angelegt
<apollo13> ich tests das mal schnell hier
<apollo13> das passt doch eh?
<apollo13> achso
<mnass_> was?
<apollo13> ich hab jetzt nur den titel angeguckt^^
<mnass_> ach so ok
<apollo13> also fresh und test.html passen
<mnass_> ja aber die sind ja vom gleichen user
<apollo13> was willste damit sagen?
<mnass_> also beide user sollten die gleichen rechte setzen
<mnass_> zumindest für die gruppe
<mnass_> damit die beide auch lesen und überschreiben können
<apollo13> ja klar, aber von user eins passt das ja
<mnass_> das ist das ziel
<mnass_> ja
<apollo13> wie schaut denn ein put von user1 aus wenn du das umask zeugs wieder löscht?
<mnass_> genauso
<apollo13> huch, das ist komisch
<mnass_> die ersten beiden datein sind ohne -u 0002 gemacht
<mnass_> also fresh und smoothie
<mnass_> sshd ist auch neu gestartet
<apollo13> mnass_: ah vlt brauchst put -P
<mnass_> wa?
<apollo13> naja put erhält file permissions
<apollo13> dann ist die umask egal denk ich
<mnass_> du meinst er nimmt die rechte von der originaldatei?
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> minus die umask die applied ist
<mnass_> kommt sogar hin
<mnass_> wenn ich mir das angucke
<apollo13> siehe https://dpaste.de/au8e
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #241877 (at dpaste.de)
<mnass_> aber wie mache ich das denn dass er die rechte nimmt die ich brauche
<mnass_> so müsste der uploader ja immer vorher aufpassen dass er die richtigen rechte hat
<mnass_> http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions ???
<kubine> Title: Setting the umask for SFTP transactions « Jeff.Robbins.ws (at jeff.robbins.ws)
<mnass_> das könnte es sein
<apollo13> nein, das ist ja genau das was ich dir gesagt habe
<apollo13> mnass_: ja so funktioniert das
<mnass_> wie jetzt
<mnass_> funktioniert nicht
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> also ja
<apollo13> aber nicht so wie du willst :þ
<mnass_> genau
<apollo13> das sftp commando wird __immer__ permissions preserven so weit ich weiß
<apollo13> versuchs mit anderen clients
<mnass_> red deutsch mit mir
<mnass_> oder würde send das anders machen?
<apollo13> sftp> send
<apollo13> Invalid command.
<apollo13> also nein
<mnass_> selbst wenn das in anderen clients ginge - wärs doof
<mnass_> das muss in allen clients gehen
<apollo13> freut mich für dich, wirds aber nicht
<apollo13> nicht umsonst gibt es ja chmod in sftp ;)
<TheInfinity> mnass_: wenn du umasks festlegen willst musst du letztlich auf ftps zurückgreifen, dort die umask erzwingen und  SITE CHMOD als befehl sperren.
<mnass_> mit filezilla gehts
<mnass_> SITE CHMOD sperren - wie geht das?
<apollo13> in openssh? gar nicht
<apollo13> du kannst versuchen das mit extended posix acl zu sperren
<mnass_> menno
<mnass_> müsste testen ob das mit nem gemountetem Verzeichniss geht
<mnass_> das wird die hauptaufgabe sein
<mnass_> sshfs
<mnass_> aber ich glaub ich geh erstmal duschen - danke erstmal
<TheInfinity> mnass_: das kannst du in ftps sperren. in sftp dürfte das nicht gehen. sftp != ftps ;)
<mnass_> ach überlesen
<TheInfinity> mnass_: sftp ist für so späße wie du vorhast fürchte ich auch zu systemnah. dort wird darauf gesetzt dass der client das richtig einstellt (was geht, aber eben gemacht werden muss). clients bevormunden geht eigentlich nur mit ftp(s) vernünftig, bei sftp ist da zu viel freiheitsaspekt drin.
<mnass_> k k
<mnass_> na mal sehen wie ich da vorgehe
<mnass_> ich teste nachher mal wie sich dass mit sshfs verhält
<mnass_> wenn das da geht - ist das vielleicht gar kein problem
<TheInfinity> mnass_: wenns netzwerkintern ist geht auch nfs. aber da haste dieselben probs dass der client eingerichtet werden muss.
<mnass_> is leider schon internet
<TheInfinity> mnass_: das hängt vom sshfs client ab, da gibts ja auch mehrere von, den gui client, das shell mount, und dann auch noch verschiedene systeme (hier aufm mac client hab ich ja auch sshfs, aber n anderen als ubuntu hat)
<mnass_> nur die user sind schon ein "eingegrenzter" kreis
<TheInfinity> mnass_: sshfs ist allerdings n krampf was große dateien angeht. nur schon mal als warnung ;)
<mnass_> sind glücklicherweise kleine
<mnass_> aber das werd ich eh sehen
<TheInfinity> wenn es code ist würde ich git empfehlen, sonst überschreibt ihr euch dauernd. aber das ist nochmal ne andere baustelle.
<mnass_> ja
<mnass_> würde ich auch
<mnass_> aber egal
<mnass_> für die genauen hintergründe ist hier kein platz
<TheInfinity> k
<mms> Weiss jemand was die LPIC1 Prüfung 2013 in Deutschland kostet?
<apollo13> nicht viel, zwischen 100 und 200 würde ich sagen
<mms> An den Linuxtagen soll es die LPI Prüfung ja billiger geben.
<mms> Was gibt es denn für Linuxtage? Nur Chemnitzer?
<mms> http://www.lpice.eu/de/home/pressemitteilungen/lpi-bietet-verguenstigte-pruefungen-bei-veranstaltungen-in-der-zweiten-jahreshaelfte-2013-in-deutschland-an.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Professional Institute Central Europe: LPI bietet vergünstigte Prüfungen bei Veranstaltungen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2013 in Deutschland an (at www.lpice.eu)
<LetoThe2nd> mms: da das thema so eigentlich gar nichts mit ubuntu an sich zu tun hat, würde ich dich bitten das eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern. vielen dank.
<sunblitz> hi
<robert1> hi
<mms> OK, sorry.
<robert1> wenn bei inaktivität der bildschirm abschaltet, erzeugt ein cpu-kern 100%-Auslastung, wenn ich dann mein passwort eingebe, sinkt die prozessorauslastung sofort, woran kann das liegen? (laptop)
<stevieh> robert1: von hinten über ssh einloggen und schauen, was da so hoch geht.
<sunblitz> hab gestern Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS auf einen eeepc installiert. nun stürzt das software center ab und lässt sich nicht starten! was soll ich machen???
<stevieh> robert1: irgendeinen dämlichen screensaver am laufen? aber könnte auch sein, dass du einen indexer hast, der erst dann an den start geht, wenn keine User Aktivität ist...
<stevieh> sunblitz: mal im terminal "sudo apt-get check" machen und schauen?
<sunblitz> ok
<robert1> stevieh, screensaver hab ich nicht, indexer sagt mir jetzt nicht so wirklich viel, welche ubuntuusers-wiki-seite sollte ich benutzen um ssh ans laufen zu kriegen, denn teamviewer wird nicht funktionieren, da er höchstwahrscheinlich die bereitschaft wieder abschaltet
<stevieh> robert1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<robert1> stevieh, falls indexer aktiv bei mir, würde der die ganze zeit, also mehrere stunden ununterbrochen laufen, denn der lüfter des laptops läuft die ganze zeit auf hochtouren
<stevieh> robert1: das ist unwahrscheinlich, irgendwann sind die Dinger ja mal fertig. Auserdem sind die glaub ich nicht mehr standardbestandteil von Ubuntu Installationen.
<robert1> stevieh, dankeschön, das mit dem ssh-server probier ich mal
<stevieh> und dann per ssh einloggen und nen "top" machen.
<robert1> stevieh, top ist ne schöne sache, ich hätte sonst die grafische systemüberwachung bemüht
<stevieh> das hättest du über ssh nicht wirklich so auf Anhieb geschafft ;-)
<robert1> stevieh, kenn mich mit ssh nicht aus, deshalb meine frage nach ner wikiseite, mit deiner angabe des programmnamens finde ich die, muss mich erstmal einlesen :-)
<stevieh> haste überhaupt nen zweiten Rechner um dich in den laptop einzuloggen?
<robert1> stevieh, jup
<robert1> stevieh, hier stehen sogar drei maschinen mit 12.04
<stevieh> robert1: dann installier das und mach nen ssh username@ipdesrechners und gut ist. Musste nicht gleich ganze wikiseiten zur Installation eines ssh server lesen.
<robert1> stevieh, vielen dank für die unkomplizierte und schnelle hilfe, wenn ich dich damit belästigen darf, nehme ich dein angebot gerne an,
<robert1> -,
<stevieh> gerne doch.
<robert1> stevieh, ich bin nicht der schnellste, aber ich fange mal an, opensshserver per synaptic zu installieren, da ich nachher in der chronik von synaptic die eventuell zusätzlich installierten pakete wieder deinstallieren kann
<stevieh> robert1: ich benutze kein synaptic und mag es auch nicht, openssh hat wenig dependencies und man sollte es MEiner meinung nach eh überall installiert haben...
<robert1> stevieh, startet sich der server beim hochfahren automatisch, also für später wenn ich es nicht brauche, abhängigkeit bei mir nur "ssh-import-id (2.10-0ubuntu1)"
<stevieh> ja, startet sich automatisch
<robert1> stevieh, das kostet resourcen nehm ich mal an?
<robert1> stevieh, ok ssh is running, was muss ich auf dem pc installieren, mit dem ich schauen möchte?
<sunblitz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416192/
<kubine> Title: software center › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunblitz>  mein System- hat alle aktuellen Pakete installiert 
<robert1> stevieh, oder reicht es, auf dem zweitrechner wie oben beschrieben "ssh username@ipdesrechners" einzugeben?
<stevieh> genau so.
<stevieh> wenn es ein unix rechner ist.
<robert1> stevieh, wie finde ich die ip dieses pc's raus, ifconfig?
<stevieh> robert1: ja, oder im network manager ob
<stevieh> oben
<robert1> stevieh, als ip-adresse wird mir 192.168.1.2 angezeigt, ich nehm mal an das ist die richtige?
<stevieh> klingt gut. .1 wird dein router sein ;-)
<stevieh> wie bei 99% der anderen Leute auf der Welt...
<robert1> stevieh, es ist nicht schlimm, wenn beide pcs den gleichen usernamen haben?
<PBeck> robert1: nein, weil robert1@rechner1 und robert2@rechner2
<stevieh> robert1: ganz im gegenteil. Dann musst du noch nicht mal den usernamen angeben. dann reicht ssh 192.168.1.2
<robert1> stevieh, ich meld mich jetzt gleich von dem anderen rechner per irc
<exoon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#TRIM-mit-Festplattenverschluesselung dort steht, dass trim auch mit luks Partitionen funktioniert, funktioniert es auch, wenn diese Partition ein lvm-volumen ist?
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hanning> grüße, ALSA treibt mich in den wahnsinn, hat jemand ne minute? ;)
<PBeck> hanning: stell deine frage, vielleicht kennt jemand die antwort :)
<hanning> ich versuche stereo upmix zu beseitigen. via daemon.conf von alsa habe ich es bereits verboten, erfolglos.
<hanning> speaker-test auf den 6 kanälen klappt wunderbar
<robert2> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166334/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hanning> erm ich meine daemon.conf von pulse
<sunblitz> hi
<sunblitz> hab gestern Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS auf einen eeepc installiert. nun stürzt das software center ab und lässt sich nicht starten! was soll ich machen???
<sunblitz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416192/
<kubine> Title: software center › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> sunblitz: mal deinstallieren und neuinstallieren
<sunblitz> ok
<stevieh> robert2: und? Da sagst du "ja".
<robert2> stevieh: yes ich glaub ich bin drinn
<robert2> stevieh: jetzt hab ich top eingegeben
<stevieh> und der Lüfter lüftet?
<robert2> stevieh: ich glaube erkennen zu können, daß compiz 100% CPU anzeigt
<robert2> stevieh: soll ich vorsichtshalber pasten?
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979707
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Screensaver Causes 100% CPU Usage (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun?
<stevieh> robert2: nö, ab dieser Stelle kann ich auch nur noch google vorlesen ;-)
<sunblitz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416197/
<kubine> Title: remove software center › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunblitz> pbeck : deinstallation hat nicht geklappt, was mach ich falsch?
<robert1> stevieh, vielen dank für deinen fantastischen support, ich habe nun im catalyst control center die funktion "Auf vertikalen Neuufbau warten" auf "Ein, falls nicht von Anwendungen festgelegt" gesetzt (das habe ich mal in "Set "Wait for vertical refresh" to "On, unless application specifies".)
<PBeck> sunblitz: da ist noch ein anderer prozess offen der auf die paketverwaltung zugreift
<PBeck> sunblitz: update tool, apt, etc.
<robert1> stevieh, +interpretiert
<stevieh> robert1: klingt gut, und wenn es hilft isses noch besser ;-)
<robert1> stevieh, das seh ich in einer minute :-)
<sunblitz> pbeck : gibt es ein terminal befehl der mir die prozesse auflistet damit ich sie auch alle abstellen kann?
<stevieh> ps auxww | less
<robert2> stevieh:  hat erstmal nicht funktioniert, vielleicht muss ich compiz neustarten, moment
<PBeck> sunblitz: allerdings hast du auch sudo vergessen btw.
<sunblitz> pbeck : ohh :) ja
<robert2> stevieh: tja, läuft nicht, dann muss ich wohl ccsm installieren und dann entweder "enable "Force full screen redraw (buffer swap) on repaint" oder In OpenGL > Sync To VBlank = OFF setzen
<stevieh> hat das was mit dem Bildschirm zu tun oder mit ner speziellen Grafikkarte?
<robert2> stevieh:  geht um lenovo ideapads205 netbook
<robert2> stevieh:  also interner bildschirm und interne grafikkarte
<stevieh> robert2: k.a. hat dann wahrscheinlich wirklich was mit dem blanking zu tun... eklig das.
<sunblitz> pbeck : ok, habs deinstalliert und installiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin. ich muss jetzt zur arbeit. vielen dank trozdem, ciao
<PBeck> sunblitz: mit purge mal deinstallieren
<PBeck> sunblitz: dann werden auch die konfigurationsdateien mitgelöscht
<sunblitz> ok heut abend versuch ich es, ciao danke
<robert1> stevieh, "Force full screen redraw (buffer swap) on repaint" ist aktiviert, ich starte neu
<robert1> stevieh, funzt auch nicht, jetzt bleibt nur noch Sync To VBlank = OFF wie von dir vorhin eingeworfen
<stevieh> robert1: ? ich eingeworfen? Ich weiss von nix.
<robert2> [13:10] <stevieh> robert2: k.a. hat dann wahrscheinlich wirklich was mit dem blanking zu tun... eklig das.
<robert2> stevieh:  ich werd verrückt, die sch...  geht
<robert2> stevieh: vielen dank für deine hilfe
<tuxiline> mahlzeit
<tuxiline> eine frage: wie müsste ein grep / egrep / sed-construct aussehen das eine datei zeilenweise einliest und aus allen zeilen den zeilenanfang bis zum auftauchen der zeichenkette ;<space> ausschneidet (einschliesslich dieser beiden zeichen) ?
<dadrc> grep -oP ".*; " datei
<tuxiline> thanks a lot! :)
<tuxiline> funktioniert leider nicht
<dadrc> Dann ist deine Beschreibung falsch 
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166635/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Das da macht es.
<PBeck> dadrc: ohne ; 
<dadrc> Er sagt "einschließlich"
<tuxiline> ja
<PBeck> dadrc: ausschneidet
<PBeck> dadrc: einschließlich ausschneiden
<dadrc> Soll heißen, du willst den anderen Kram?
<tuxiline> alle zeichen einschliesslich des semikolons mit nachfolgendem space sollen am anfang jeder zeile gelöscht werden
<PBeck> er will nur sdf und 1
<dadrc> Sag das doch
<PBeck> grep -oP ".*; " datei
<tuxiline> so sagte ich es
<PBeck> upps
<tuxiline> :)
<dadrc> awk '/.*; (.*)/ {print $2}'  datei
<PBeck> grep -oP ".*; " datei | sed 's/; //g' 
<PBeck> müsste auch gehen
<dadrc> Ich find ja, ausschneiden heißt behalten
<tuxiline> sed 's/^.*;//g' 
<PBeck> hum wobei mein befehl doppelt gemobbelt ist, kann man auch nur mit sed ;)
<tuxiline> viele wege führen nach rom :)
<dadrc> PBeck, dann kriegste Probleme mit Zeilen, die das nicht haben
<dadrc> Also, lässt sich umgehen, aber wird lang
<PBeck> dadrc: jop
<dadrc> awk ist schon elegant, bin echt froh, dass ich mich da mal 'ne Stunde hingesetzt und das gelernt hab.
<PBeck> ne stunde ;)
<tuxiline> sed, awk & regex .. das a) und o)
<PBeck> tuxiline: sagt der, der ne antwort möchte :)
<tuxiline> naja ich kann es leider (noch) nicht .. :/
<tuxiline> und ich brauche da länger als eine stunde für ..
<tuxiline> viel läääänger
<dadrc> PBeck, joa, für die Grundlagen reicht das. Klar, die komplexen Sachen google ich mir meistens auch, aber so Kleinkram kann ich jetzt runtertippen.
<PBeck> dadrc: jo 
<tuxiline> noch eine frage: kann man mit wget die komplette verzeichnisstruktur eines ftp servers auslesen der nur ssl connects zulässt?
<tuxiline> user/pass sind natürlich bekannt
<dadrc> wget scheint mir jetzt spontan das falsche Tool zu sein, wenn das Ding keine Indexseiten generiert, die über HTTP zugänglich sein
<dadrc> s/sein/sind/
<dadrc> Obwohl, naja.
<tuxiline> also eher curl?
<dadrc> Geht auch mit wget
<tuxiline> ich möchte quasi nen schnappschuss von einer site machen
<dadrc> na dann, wget -m
<dadrc> Dafür ist es da
<tuxiline> das wäre ja der hammer wenn das klappen würde
<tuxiline> ich verzweifle an diesen ganzen konstrukten
<tuxiline> funktioniert alles nicht
<tuxiline> grep -oP ".*; " datei | sed 's/; //g'  das nicht und nur sed 's/; //g' datei auch nicht 
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" - ist recht ungenau.
<bekks> Was hast du denn letztlich vor?
<watschu> hallo, ich habe mir gestern ubuntu 13.10 auf mein thinkpad t430 installiert
<watschu> nun haben die lautstärketasten, sowie einige fn tasten keine funktion mehr
<bekks> Dann wende dich bitte an #ubuntu-de+1 -- 13.10 ist noch nicht veröffentlicht.
<watschu> ok
<watschu> danke
<tuxiline> hallo bekks ich habe es doch beschrieben ..  textdatei öffnen >> aus jeder zeile alle führenden zeichen bis zum auftreten einer bestimmten zeichenfolge löschen >> geänderte datei rückschreiben
<sdx23> was ist die "bestimmte Zeichenfolge"?
<bekks> tuxiline: Was genau hast du vor?
<tuxiline> ein semikolon gefolgt von einem leerzeichen
<bekks> Und in jeder Zeile tauch "; " auf, ja?
<tuxiline> ja
<tuxiline> eindeutig
<tuxiline> eine zeile sieht so aus z.b.:
<apollo13> was soll dann grep -oP ".*; " datei machen?
<tuxiline> size=0;lang=utf8;modify=20130731174911;create=20130327201043;type=dir;UNIX.mode=0744;UNIX.owner=Oliver;UNIX.group=default;win32.ea=0x00000010; Urlaubsbilder 2013 - Kroatien
<sdx23> sed 's/^.*; //g' file
<tuxiline> am ende will ich nur noch Urlaubsbilder 2013 - Kroatien haben
<bekks> Jo, sed reicht doch.
<bekks> sed 's/; //g' löscht bestenfalls das "; " mehr aber auch nicht.
<sdx23> ah, und sed manpage lesen und -i suchen.
<tuxiline> "file" ist doch der name der zu bearbeitenden datei ?
<sdx23> gewiss.
<tuxiline> dann verstehe ich es nicht
<apollo13> sdx23: lesen auch noch? du bist heute aber nicht motiviert :þ
<sdx23> apollo13: gewiss. ;)
<bekks> tuxiline: Die Syntax von sed ist: "sed wassollichtun mitwelcherdatei"
<tuxiline> ich mache noch einen versuch .. wenn es nicht klappt poste ich die fehlermeldung
<bekks> Lies doch mal was wir schreiben, statt irgendwas zu versuchen.
<tuxiline> mach ich die ganze zeit
<tuxiline> grosses ehrenwort
<bekks> Wie lautet denn dein Versuch?
<tuxiline> vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen das ich das ganze unter windoofs betreibe ... GnuWin32 ..
<apollo13> lool
<bekks> Dann solltest du dich vertrauensvoll an einen gnuwin channel wenden. Auf Wiedersehen.
<tuxiline> ja toll ..
<tuxiline> danke ..
<bekks> Ja, ist auch toll. Hier ist Ubuntusupport, nicht gunwin-Support.
<tuxiline> prima .. nun muss ich vmware installen und linux in eine vm schmeissen .. ;)
<bekks> Ich würds mal mit Ubuntu probieren. Mit Linux alleine wirst du nicht weit kommen.
<tuxiline> ubuntu rennt auf meinem vps
<bekks> Hat trotzdem nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun, dass du unter gnuwin hast.
<tuxiline> auf stick hab ich sabayon
<bekks> Sabayon - mein Beileid.
<tuxiline> und kanotix und knoppix und fedora live etc. ..
<tuxiline> sabayon ist fantastisch
<bekks> Und und und - hat alles nichts mit deinem Problem unter gnuwin zu tun.
<tuxiline> als gentoo fork auch nicht verwunderlich
<tuxiline> ich will ja gerne weg von dem scheiss windoofs
<tuxiline> bin ehrlich guten willens
<tuxiline> aber der frustrationslevel ist eben sehr hoch am anfang
<bekks> !ot | tuxiline 
<bekks> !ot > tuxiline 
<kubine> tuxiline: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TheInfinity> dann nimm aber auch den support inspruch dessen software du nutzt. hier gibts ubuntu support. windows support gibts in ##windows. ganz einfache aufteilung. :)
<napterk> Hallo zusammen! Eine Festplatte hängt sich immer bei Benutzung spontan aus! Woran kann das liegen? Ist eine ntfs Partition. Der oberflächliche smart Test hat keine Fehler gefunden.
<bekks> napterk: dmesg angucken.
<napterk> bekks: okay
<tuxiline> auf meinem ubuntu vps hat es sofort funktioniert! :D
<tuxiline> DANKE DANKE!!
<Guest32218> Hallo zusammen. Wegen defekten Displays läuft mein Laptop (Dell Inspiron, Ubuntu 12.04, MATE) z.z. ausschließlich über einen externen Monitor - ohne Probleme. Wenn ich aber zb auf tty wechlse, erscheint dieses auf dem LCD-Panel des Laptops und der externe Monitor schaltet ab.  Weiß jemand, wie ich den "internen" Monitor dauerhaft deaktivieren kann?
<sdx23> tuxiline: danke, dass du unsere Zeit verschwendet hast, indem du nicht direkt bei der richtigen Stelle Support suchtest.
<sdx23> Guest32218: das dürfte ehr eine Frage des Laptops/Bios sein, als von Ubuntu.
<PBeck> Guest32218: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/545507
<PBeck> Guest32218: welche ubuntu version?
<PBeck> in raring it should be fixed
<kubine> Title: Bug #545507 “[i945gme] Switching between TTY while using externa...” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<napterk> bekks: Hab ddrescue laufen, um auf jeden Fall die Daten zu sichern. Hab die Ausgabe bzgl. der Platte http://pastie.org/8362390 hochgeladen
<kubine> Title: #8362390 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> napterk: Lade bitte das gesamte dmesg hoch, nicht nur das, was du für wichtig hälst.
<Guest32218> PBeck: Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Guest32218> sdx23: Im Bios gibt es keine entsprechende Einstellung. Deshalb ist dieser Channel meine letzte Hoffnung :)
<napterk> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166961/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> Guest32218: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=633250#p633250
<kubine> Title: Using only external monitor (without X) (Page 1) / Laptop Issues / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<bekks> napterk: Ich würde ja eher mal ein fsck -f statt ddrescu machen.
<PBeck> Guest32218: wie hast du den monitor deaktiviert am notebook?
<bekks> napterk: Wobei - wenn das NTFS ist, dann natürlich chkdsk unter Windows.
<Guest32218> PBeck: ja die Foreneintröge bin ich auch schonmal durchgegangen
<PBeck> Guest32218: wie ist den der externe monitor verbunden?
<Guest32218> PBeck: über nvidia-settings, bzw. die Einstellungen der DE. X läuft auch ausschließlich auf dem externen Monitor, nur die restlichen ttys und plymouth beharren auf den Laptop-Monitor
<PBeck> Guest32218: was sagt dmesg, wenn du umschaltest?
<Guest32218> PBeck: über VGA
<PBeck> Guest32218: was sagt dmesg, wenn du umschaltest?
<Guest32218> PBeck: scheinbar nichts
<PBeck> Guest32218: boot mit vga=normal schonmal versucht?
<Guest32218> PBeck: nein, wär es einen versuch wert? einfach im grubmenü mitgeben, nehme ich an?
<napterk> bekks: okay werd ich machen. Danke für die Hilfe.
<PBeck> Guest32218: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/534599/-304-84-when-switching-from-x-session-to-tty-1-6-display-gets-no-signal/
<PBeck> Guest32218: haben die hier mal geschrieben, versuch wärs wert, ja
<Guest32218> PBeck: danke, ich probiers mal.
<tuxiline> sry 4 wasting ur time :(
<LupusE> g'morgen
<mangode> moin...
<Pyfisch> hallo
<Pyfisch> gerade hat auf meinem computer ein virus den gesamten home ordner gelöscht
<apollo13> du meinst du hast deinen home ordner gelöscht
<Pyfisch> ich habe ein kommandozeilenskript ausgeführt und das hat die dateien gelöscht und versucht auch die dateien im etc order zu löschen
<bekks> Das ist kein Virus.
<apollo13> süß
<bekks> Das ist ein Shellscript, dass du ausgeführt hast.
<Pyfisch> bekks: gut nennen wir es shellskript mit schadcode, wenn dir das lieber ist
<bekks> Ich nenne es Shellscript. Wo hast du es denn her?
<Pyfisch> bekks: indirekt vom Python package Index. Es wurde von Sphinx (einem Dokumentationsystem für Python) automatisch erstellt
<bekks> Und was steht da drin, in dem Script?
<Pyfisch> das: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416212/
<kubine> Title: Sphinx › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> das ist doch das standard sphinx make script oder?
<bekks> Das ist ein Makefile, kein Shellscript.
<apollo13> wo löscht denn das /etc?
<bekks> Nirgendwo.
<bekks> Das löscht nichts.
<Fuchs> fast
<Fuchs> bei einem clear loescht es $BUILDDIR mit rm -rf 
<Fuchs> wenn man das also falsch setzt ...
<Fuchs> oder die Variable nicht gesetzt ist, dann koennte das im SChlimmsten fall zu /*  uebersetzen  
<apollo13> Fuchs: die müsste man explizit wegsetzen
<Fuchs> aber die wird weiter oben gesetzt, also da haette man das schon anpassen muessen 
<Fuchs> ja
<bekks> Dann hat der User aber auch kein bisschen Dokumentation gelesen.
<Fuchs> aber technisch moeglich ist es 
<apollo13> joah, also Pyfisch: was genau hast du gemacht
<Pyfisch> im terminal "bash Makefile html" im ordner ausgeführt wo die datei lag.
<apollo13> um
<Fuchs> also das ist an sich falsch, haette ein make sein sollen, nicht bash Makefile. Wie dem auch sei, selbst dann sollte der nichts loeschen
<apollo13> da hättest "make html" verwenden sollen
<bekks> Ja, keine Dokumentation gelesen, das Ding sagte allle Nase lahgn Syntax error, und hat dann das rm rausgehauen.
<apollo13> Fuchs: doch das löscht einiges
<apollo13> zumindest wenn bash nicht nachm ersten fehler abbricht
<PBeck> apollo13: wie kommt der auf clean?
<apollo13> PBeck: zeile für zeile
<bekks> PBeck: bash dateiname für das Script als BAshscript aus.
<PBeck> apollo13: wenn man ein makefile direkt ausführt, kann das passieren?
<apollo13> PBeck: ja
<bekks> Pyfisch: Ende vom Lied: such dein Backup und stell es wieder her.
<apollo13> er führt es ja via bash aus
<PBeck> apollo13: bekks hammerhart :)
<apollo13> PBeck: das geht aber mit jedem script
<PBeck> apollo13: jo klar
<bekks> Sowas passiert, wenn man keine Dokumentation liest.
<PBeck> apollo13: war mir nur noch nie so bewusst. Habe aber auch ein makefile bisher nicht zweckentfremdet
 * apollo13 macht nen sphinx ticket auf, BUILDDIR sollte zumindest auf inhalt geprüft werden oO
<PBeck> apollo13: hört sich gut an
<PBeck> Pyfisch: und hast ein backup?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, ist es auch egal, ob das Script was löscht - dann waren da keine Daten, die man hätte aufheben wollen :)
<Pyfisch> PBeck, bekks: keine daten und auch kein backup
<Pyfisch> bloß ein klein wenig config kram von programmen, bei denen der eigendliche inhalt auch woanders liegt
<bekks> Ja, dann was auch nicht so schlimm :)
<bekks> *war
<Pyfisch> btw desktophintergrund in blau sieht auch gut aus
<PBeck> Pyfisch: du meinst war ein testrechner?
<apollo13> https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/sphinx/issue/1277/prevent-accidental-deletion-of-the-whole
<kubine> Title: birkenfeld / sphinx / issues / #1277 - Prevent accidental deletion of the whole filesystem if make isnt executed properly. Bitbucket (at bitbucket.org)
<bekks> apollo13: nice one :)
<Pyfisch> PBeck: nicht wirklich. Ich habe nur außerdem windows installiert und lege meine dateien so ab das ich auch mit windows drauf zugreifen kann.
<apollo13> Pyfisch: das rm hat auch versucht das zu löschen wenn die platte/partition gemountet war
<Pyfisch> apollo13: war dann wohl nicht schnell genug
<apollo13> das ist möglich
<Pyfisch> gibt es irgendeine sicherung mit der man das löschen von ganzen ordnerstrukturen verhindern kann?
<bekks> Ja, dein Backup.
<Mattropolis967> Hallo !
<PBeck> btw /etc hätte aber mit userrechten nicht gelöscht werden dürfen
<Mattropolis967> Kann mit hier bitte wer helfen ? Geht um Freigabe eines Laufwerks
<apollo13> PBeck: solange du nicht root warst ist das sicher noch da
<bekks> PBeck: Da war sicher wieder root im Spiel. Root kann viel, das muss gut sein.
<apollo13> !frag > Mattropolis967 
<kubine> Mattropolis967: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Mattropolis967> OK : Vorab - Bin der absolute Linux Noob
<PBeck> Pyfisch: warst root?
<Pyfisch> PBeck: *grins* ich kann nicht linux und du kannst nicht lesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es das versucht hat, man hat es daran gesehen das es massig fehlermeldungen ausgespuckt hat.
<apollo13> hihi
<Mattropolis967> Habe hier ein Notebook mit Ubuntu zwecks XBMC . Da hängt ne externe HDD dran und die möchte ich gerne für Win 7 freigeben.
<bekks> !samba > Mattropolis967 
<kubine> Mattropolis967: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<PBeck> Pyfisch: na dann bist ja nochmal glimpflich davon gekommen - kannst also direkt da starten wo aufgehört hast, weil das system noch ohne weiteres funktioniert
<Pyfisch> apollo13: ich schreibe zwar eigendlich immer vor befehle sudo aber bei dem habe ich es leider vergessen :P
<bekks> Pyfisch: Dann wärst du jetzt dein System los.
<apollo13> Pyfisch: *gg*
<Mattropolis967> Da hab ich schon geschaut - Peil ich irgendwie nicht. Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich unter WIN7 das Laufwerk verbinden kann, aber die autorisierung schlägt fehl
<bekks> Pyfisch: sudo dauernd zu nutzen ist eine gelinde gesagt saublöde Idee.
<Pyfisch> bekks: mache ich auch nicht
<Mattropolis967> Samba ist auf Ubuntu und das Laufwerk ist freigegeben
<Pyfisch> so ich starte mal grad firefox neu, damit der wieder seine ordner aufbaut
<PBeck> Mattropolis967: was hast den bisher gemacht?
<Mattropolis967> Ubuntu : Ordner freigeben (anderen erlauben, Dateien in diesem Ordner ...) , Win 7 : Netzwerklaufwerk verbinden \\Computername\Freigabenname
<PBeck> und dann?
<Mattropolis967> Win7 : Netzwerkfehler \\ToshibaNB\2TB konnte nicht zugegriffen werden
<PBeck> Mattropolis967: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME#Benutzerkonto
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> konto hast auch eingerichtet?
<Mattropolis967> Treffer nummer 1
<Mattropolis967> ICh komm nicht unter system-Systemverwaltung-Samba
<Mattropolis967> Habs gefunden : Arbeitsgruppe heisst heimnetzwerk , Beschreibung %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<doev> cryptsetup luksAddKey <Gerät> /mnt/ram/tmp.key Quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Schl%C3%BCsselableitung ... sollte es nicht eher cryptsetup luksAddKey <Gerät> < /mnt/ram/tmp.key lauten?
<kubine> Title: Schlüsselableitung › LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mangode> hallo.... ich bekomme das wlan unter kubuntu bei einem acer Travelmate7320 nicht zum laufen Broadcom schon nachinstaliert....
<apollo13> doev: warum?
<doev> apollo13, wenn ich es ohne eingebe, dann fragt er nach "irgendeinem"! passsatz. 
<doev> sollte das nicht der aus der datei sein?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> der aus der datei ist der neu
<apollo13> +e
<Mattropolis967> Habs hinbekommen ... Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke !
<apollo13> du musst den alten dazueingeben
<doev> apollo13, dann ist die formulierung seltsam. 
<PBeck> Mattropolis967: du hast ja alles selbst geschafft
<Mattropolis967> Fast ;-)
<apollo13> doev: hmm, finde ich nicht, es steht ja eh: " Das ursprüngliche Passwort ist einzugeben." dort
<Mattropolis967> Tschüsso
<doev> apollo13, im Wiki ja.
<apollo13> in der manpage auch
<doev> verwirrt aber, was dann die komandozeile sagt
<doev> jedenfalls sind jetzt zwei slots belegt.
<apollo13> ich weiß nicht was die sagt
<apollo13> ja natürlich, der ursprüngliche und der neue
<passt> versuche mit qemu einen bootstick (mit unetbootin erzeugt) zu testen, klappt soweit auch. allerdings erhalte ich nach auswahl im bootmenü: this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu
<apollo13> passt: ja, falscher kernel…
<passt> was ist der unterschied zw den beiden?
<apollo13> 32 und 64 bit
<passt> dachte eigentlich, dass ich auf meinem  notebook einen 64bit kernel verwende
<passt> auf dem ich qemu gestartet habe
<apollo13> ja aber qemu ist 32
<doev> verdammt, die partition enthält wohl noch ein lvm, hmm
<doev> dann muss die uuid der lvm-partition ins crypttab, schätze ich.
<apollo13> hä, du hast doch hoffentlich das ganze device verschlüsselt
<bekks> passt: Ist das eine VM?
<passt> nein, ich möchte nur einen bootstick mit einer livecd testen
<bekks> In einer VM?
<passt> ja, nur zum spielen
<passt> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/qemu-system-von-usb-stick-booten/#post-1757473
<kubine> Title: qemu - system von usb-stick booten › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dan leg eine 64bit VM an.
<bekks> *Dann
<doev> kann in einer UUID ein X vorkommen??
<bekks> Ja.
<apollo13> wat?
<doev> ok
<apollo13> ist das nicht hex?
<doev> hat mich auch gewundert
<passt> ich bin ein wenig verwirrt, was qemu macht:
<passt>  ll /usr/bin/qemu && ll /etc/alternatives/qemu*
<passt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 28 15:05 /usr/bin/qemu -> /etc/alternatives/qemu*
<passt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Sep 28 15:05 /etc/alternatives/qemu -> /usr/bin/qemu-system-i386*
<doev> jedenfalls wird diese Partition nicht automatische entschlüsselt.
<apollo13> passt: warum nimmst nicht einfach vbox, kA ob qemu überhaupt 64 bit kann
<passt> soll ich jetzt einfach in /etc/alternatives den symlink ersetzen?
<passt> wie kann man in vbox vom usb booten?
<doev> genau so steht es aber im wiki:   <Name>         UUID=<UUID>          <Name des Ursprungsgeräts>           luks,keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/decrypt_derived
<apollo13> doev: normalerweise verschlüsselt man auch die ganze disk, ich hab keine ahnung wie die initscripte für einzelne partitionen aussehen bei ubuntu
<doev> apollo13, ja, ich erinnere mich aber, dass ich diese datendisk, auch per usb bootbar machen wollte. deswegen habe ich vorsorglich ein lvm mit root und swap drauf gemacht.
<doev> /dev/mapper/data: UUID="bXLPic-..." TYPE="LVM2_member" ist so gemountet, ohne probleme wenn ich es per hand mache
<doev> also gemountet ist eine darin enthaltene partition
<waldemar> hallo,
<bekks> passt: Man kann in vbox nicht von USB booten.
<bekks> passt: Steht auch in der vbox Dokumentation.
<apollo13> naja er kanns ja auf ne normale disk tun…
<bekks> Japp.
<waldemar> ich habe eine frage: kann es sein, dass die softwareversionen von einigen programmen undter ubuntu 13.04 höher sind als unter ubuntu 12.04?
<apollo13> ja, aber das sollte selten vorkommen
<bekks> waldemar: Ja.
<bekks> Das ist der Normalfall, dass ein neueres Release neuere Versionen enthält.
<apollo13> oh ich habs in die andere richtung gelesen^^
<waldemar> bekks: kann man dann irgendwie die versionen von den ubuntu 13.04 quellen installieren, statt den von 12.04?
<passt> ok, dann ist es wohl das einfachste den usb stick an einen rechner zu stecken und das booten dort einfach zu testen
<bekks> waldemar: Hast du ein 12.04 oder ein 13.04?
<waldemar> ich habe ein 12.04 er
<bekks> waldemar: Dann vergiss die 13.04er Versionen.
<waldemar> weshalb?
<bekks> Weil du ein 12.04 hast.
<bekks> Wenn du die 13.04er Versionen haben willst, musst du auf 13.04 aktualisieren.
<waldemar> aber viele kann man ja z.B. über ein ppa installieren
<bekks> Was potentiell das System zerstören kann.
<waldemar> ja aber da hat mein pc probleme gemacht, deswegen bin ich wieder auf 12.04
<bekks> Wenn du die 13.04er Versionen willst, willst du ein 13.04. Und nicht ein verfrickeltes 12.04
<waldemar> also der hintergrund von der frage ist, dass ich mir auf mein t430 ein 13.04er installiert habe, dort aber die lauter/leiser tasten und einige fn kombis nicht funktioniert haben (z.B. Helligkeit)
<waldemar> und deswegen habe ich mir wieder 12.04 installiert
<waldemar> da funktioniert das alles
<doev> ach man, in die crypttab muss natürlich die uuid von der partition und nicht vom entschlüsseleten lvm volumen
<doev> jetzt müsste es funktionieren-
<waldemar> aber z.b. calibre und andere programme sind da in den alten versionen drin
<waldemar> und ich dachte, dass es besser ist das nicht über ppas zu machen
<bekks> Ist es auch. Deswegen solltest du keine PPA verwenden.
<waldemar> weil da ja viel schief gehen kann
<bekks> Ganz genau.
<bekks> Deswegen solltest du ohne 13.04 auch die 13.04er Versionen vergessen.
<waldemar> ok, schade
<doev> so, es geht
<doev> jetzt habe ich noch das problem, dass mir xfce den Inhalt meines Homeverzeichnisses anzeigt, nicht den Ordern Arbeitsfläche.
<doev> sehr schön, frische Installation und Netbeans aus den Quellen ist nicht zu gebrauchen. Als Lösung muss ich Java downgraden. Also doch wieder gefummels.
<passt> mit qemu durch verwenden von qemu-system-x86_64 hat es jetzt geklappt vom usbstick zu booten
<dreamon> Wie mach ich von einer LIVECd aus, ein backup des kompletten Home Verzeichnisses, so das ich es zurückspielen kann und die Userrechte noch so bleiben wie sie waren. Vielleicht sogar komprimiert.  Installiere dann neu mit gleichem Benutzername und PW. so das ich das einfach reinkopiere. 
<bekks> !backup > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> !datensicherung > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<passt> wie kann ich im ubuntu dateimanager lesezeichen bearbeiten?
<passt> ok, hbae es gefunden, blich wie ich war
<passt> blich=blind
<doev> sind probleme bekannt beim booten von einer ssd mit hardware passwort? mit einem frischen 12.04 bekomme ich die meldung "no operating system found" nach der passworteingabe.
<bekks> Dann war das PW wohl falsch :)
<bekks> Und wo ist das HW Passwort gesetzt - im BIOS?
<doev> ja im Bios, und mit einem Live-System sehe ich die entschlüsselten daten, das Passwort war also richtig.
<bekks> Dann vergiss das PW. Das ist in zwei Minuten geknackt. 
<doev> ne, ich habe es .... /boot war nicht eingehängt
<doev> sda1 ist nicht formatiert
<doev> wohl vergessen
<doev> ne quatsch
<doev> der hat ja keine eigene boot partition, weil unnötig
<bekks> Aha.
<passt> ich möchte per sftp auf das komplette dateisystem eines anderen ubuntu rechners zugriff bekommen, derzeit klappt es nur auf das home eines eingeschränkten users
<bekks> Ja, so soll es auch sein.
<passt> per ssh kann ich mit diesem user und  sudo den zugriff erlangen
<bekks> Oder richte einen ssh oublic key für root ein, und nutze den - wovon ich aber abrate.
<passt> allerdings nur inm terminal
<passt> gibt es denn eine art sudo für sftp?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Lösung nannte ich dir gerade.
<doev> also wenn ich das netbook ausschalte, dann anschalte fragt er nach dem passwort und bootet nicht, aber wenn ich dann einen warmstart mache, fährt er hoch. wie umständlich.
<bekks> Schalt diesen BIOS PW Quatsch ab.
<SunTsu> wenn schon Root-Zugriff via SSH dann nur "PermitRootLogin without-password" - und den Zugriff über die authorized_keys auf bestimmte IPs beschränken
<bekks> Das sichert genau gar nichts, weil es mit jedem Standardpasswort umgehbar ist.
<bekks> SunTsu: Ack.
<doev> bekks, es ist das passwort der festplatten verschlüsselung nicht das vom bios.
<SunTsu> doev: dann ist das völlig trabsparent, das macht die SSD selbst, davon sieht das OS garnichts
<passt> ok danke, dann verzichte ich erstmal darauf und kopiere mit scp 
<SunTsu> oder auch transparent, je nach Tippfähigkeiten
<dreamon> Wenn ich bei Ubuntu z.B. Laufwerksverwaltung über die starte. Wie bekomme ich den wirklichen Namen des gestarteten Programmes raus. In dem Fall glaube Palimpset. Aber das würde mich trotzdem brennend Interessieren
<doev> SunTsu, genau, deswegen ist es auch nicht xubuntus schuld. das bios scheint das passwort abzufragen nachdem es bereits einen versuch zum booten gestartet hat. nach einem warmstart kennt es das passwort noch und das booten funktioniert.
<dreamon> die Gui starte.. (sollte es heißen)
<bekks> doev: Das BIOS fragt garantiert nicht dein Ubuntufestplattenverschlüsselungspasswort ab.
<Fuchs> dreamon: xwininfo oder xprop liefern den PID 
<SunTsu> dreamon: ps a> foo, Programm starten, ps a| diff foo -
<Fuchs> SunTsu: unnoetig kompliziert und ungenau 
<bekks> doev: Das macht dein Ubuntu, nachdem das BIOS den Bootloader von der Platte gestartet hat, und der Bootloader dann wiederum mit seiner Arbeit loslegt.
<doev> bekks, nö, warum sollte es auch?
<bekks> Weil du das gerade gesagt hast.
<Fuchs> dreamon: _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL) = 1234  << such nach dem. 
<doev> bekks, da musst du dich verlesen haben
<bekks> doev: "das bios scheint das passwort abzufragen..." <-- völliger Unfug.
<bekks> doev: Hast du um 19:32:19 geschrieben.
<SunTsu> doev: Dann habe ich das auch, das schriebst Du
<SunTsu> Fuchs: Ja, ich wollte eigentlich noch "zur Not" hinzufügen
<doev> bekks, und wo steht da was davon das es das ubuntu passwort ist?
<bekks> doev: Du schreibst es?
<bekks> Lies mal deinen eigenen Satz.
<doev> bekks, ja und?
<bekks> Du erzählst Blödsinn, ich habe dich korrigiert. Das ist alles.
<Fuchs> seid liep 
<doev> bekks, du interprtierst das rein, sorry
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah. das war hilfreich. DAnke. xprop zeigte das an. xwininfo nicht ;)
<SunTsu> 19:17:56 < bekks> Und wo ist das HW Passwort gesetzt - im BIOS? - 19:18:48 < doev> ja im Bios
<Fuchs> dreamon: keine Ursache
<doev> SunTsu, ja so ist es
<doev> ich sagte nie was von dem ubuntu passwort, sondern von der hardware Verschlüsselung der ssd platte. 
<doev> keine ahnung was man da miss verstehen kann, sorry :)
<bekks> Du redest von zwei Passwörtern, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, und nennst beide "Passwort".
<doev> zwei passwörter? wo?
<SunTsu> Wie auch immer, nun ist klar was gemeint ist
<bekks> Ist mir egal. Whatever.
<doev> genau ;)
<dreamon> Entschuldigung wenn ich nochmal frage. Aber das Wiki ist so umfangreich, das es mich erschlägt. Ich würde gern von der Konsole in ein tar oder zip ..whatever, das /home Verzeichnis mit allem was drin ist(Rechte,verstecke Dateien usw. Sichern).. kann mir das jemand aus der Hüfte schießend sagen wie ichs am einfachsten mache?
<ppq> erstmal: mach das von einer live-cd aus, sonst besteht die möglichkeit, dass sich während des kopierens etwas ändert
<dreamon> ppq, Ich bin in der Live-Cd weil das eigentliche System ja nicht mehr hochfährt.
<glubschi-inc> hat jemand auch die Probleme bei ios7 ...kein connect zum Iphone möglich...immer wieder die frage DIESEN COMPUTER VERTRAUEN?....
<SunTsu> dreamon: tar sichert immer alle üblichen Fileattribute mit, Du musst nur beim Auspacken aufpassen sie zurückzusichern
<ppq> dann kannst du ganz normal mit "cd /mnt/home && sudo tar czf <verzeichnisname>" das archiv erstellen. sudo, damit du zugriff auf alles hast, tar passt automatisch auf dass besitzer und rechte erhalten bleiben
<ppq> aber mitdenken und den befehl an die gegebenheiten anpassen musst du schon selbst, da kommst du nicht drum rum
<ppq> ach und da fehlt noch der archivname zwischen czf und <verzeichnisname>
<dreamon> ppq, Gegebenheiten.? du meinst. das Richtige Verzeichnis.. das czf übernimmt alles was darin ist.. auch versteckt und recursiv?
<ppq> ja. c für create, z für gzip, f für "hier kommt jetzt der archivname"
<ppq> schau in die manpage
<SunTsu> dreamon: es gibt keine versteckten Dateien
<TheSantosXen> Hey, ich bins wieder! Das Problem mit GRUB noch nicht gelöst, da taucht ein neuer Fehler auf. Ich habe so ein komisches Rauschen ( Ton geht aus und an) und die Leute im TS sagen mir, dass ich selber so komisch rausche. Was soll ich tun?
<bekks> Was für ei Grub-Problem?
<TheSantosXen> bekks: Hab windows 7 gehabt und dann noch ubuntu installiert. mehrere male hintereinander sogar... jedes mal kam der windows loader und ich konnte nicht in ubuntu rein. auch mit live cd via chroot methode grub repariert... hat nix gebracht.. jetzt bin ich durch neogrub hier
<bekks> TheSantosXen: Dann hast du kein einziges Mal den zweiten Satz hier gelesen:
<bekks> !grub2 | TheSantosXen 
<bekks> !grub2 > TheSantosXen 
<kubine> TheSantosXen: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> Ah, im Englischen ist das anders. In dem Artikel steht aber auch, wie man Grub repariert.
<TheSantosXen> bekks: hab ich doch schon getan :/
<bekks> Und was genau "geht nicht"? Welche Fehler ganz genau treten denn auf?
<TheSantosXen> bekks: Naja , der Fehler ist... es scheint, als ob es gar kein GRUB auf dem PC gäbe...
<bekks> Dann hast du kein GRub installiert.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<ultrixx> hi! ist schon bekannt, wann 10.13 rauskommt?
<bekks> Niemals.
<k1l_> du meinst sicher 13.10 und ja
<bekks> 13.10 kommt im Oktober raus.
<k1l_> !saucy
<ppq> am 17. oktober
<ultrixx> danke
<ppq> sauce (sic!): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ultrixx> vielen dank
<sunblitz> hi
<sunblitz> mein software- center laest sich nicht starten: software-center crashed with signal 7
<sunblitz> hab es deinstalliert und wieder installiert, hat nix gebracht
<sunblitz> auch mit dem befehl: purge
<bekks> sunblitz: Ruf es aus einem Terminal heraus auf, dann siehst du ggf. eine aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung.
<Keba> sunblitz: dein System auf dem neustem Stand?
<sunblitz> ok, ja alle updates installiert. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416217/
<kubine> Title: software-center fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunblitz> bekks keba : software-center lief von anfang an nicht. habe ubuntu gestern auf nen eeepc installiert
<k1l_> sunblitz: welches ubuntu ist das da genau?
<sunblitz> k1l : ubuntu 12.04 lts
<k1l_> fremdquellen etc? spezielle konfigurationen?
<sunblitz> ??
<bekks> Ich tippe auf kaputten RAM.
<k1l_> ich hab vor ein paar tagen erst eine 12.04 installiert und das das softwarecenter einfach so (orginal) nicht funktioniert kann ich nicht bestätigen
<k1l_> sunblitz: du könntest mal .cache/software-center umbenennen um zu gucken ob es an den gecachten daten liegt
<sunblitz> k1l_ kannst du mir bitte dafür den terminal befehl schreiben
<k1l_> das kannst du einfach mit dem nautilus mit der maus machen. oder nimmst halt mv im terminal
<k1l_> mv .cache/software-center .cache/software-center.backup
<sunblitz> k1l_ : klappt nicht, bin anscheinend zu müde werde jetzt nen ram test machen und mir nen neues ubuntu installieren
<k1l_> teste ma die isos vorher
<sunblitz> ok
<bekks> sunblitz: Und teste deinen RAM vorher.
<sunblitz> k1l bekks ciao und danke
<sunblitz> hi, bekks k1l_  tjo, mein ubuntu auf dem stick, von dem aus ich ubuntu auf den eeepc installiert habe, hat kein problem das software/center zu oeffnen 
<bekks> Tja, das beantwortet nicht die Frage nach dem RAM und der Checksumme der ISOs.
<sunblitz> bis gleich, ram scheint ok zu sein zu mindest wenn ich     free -m  eingebe. aufgefallen ist mir dabei das ich gar kein swap speicher habe
<sunblitz> vieleicht liegt es an der usb version
<ppq> free macht keinen ram-check, das sagt dir nur wie viel frei ist. memtest86+ testet den ram auf fehler
<k1l_> mit ram testen ist "memtest" gemeint
<sunblitz> achso ok mom
<k1l_> und das ist keine sache von 10sek laufen lassen
<bekks> sunblitz: Nicht "Moment". LAss memtest mal bis morgen früh laufen.
<sunblitz> omg ok..... cu
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-29
<majuscule> Hi! is there an offtopic counterpart to this room?
<johannes1> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<majuscule> thank you johannes1 
<johannes1> :-)
<LupusE> g'morgen.
<IchGuckLive> Guten Morgen Frage kann man einen windows drucker nutzen ohne einen treiber auf dem ubuntu einzurichten  Ubuntu->netzwerk<-WinXP,usbdrucker
<IchGuckLive> es ist ein cannon PC-d340 der hat eine eigen druckersprache CARPS
<IchGuckLive> sozisagen raw print data tunnel und winxp schickt das dann durch den druckertreiber geht sowas 
<stevieh> ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn du auf dem Win kasten einen ghostscript einrichtest, dass es so gehen könnte.
<stevieh> d.h. du druckst von Linux aus Postscript auf den Win Rechner und der druckt das dann über die Grütze Canon Treiber.
<IchGuckLive> da werde ich mal nachforschen 
<IchGuckLive> danke 
<stevieh> ja, ist eher dann ein Windows Thema als ein Linux Thema. Der Win Kasten muss nach aussen so tun, als sei er ein Postscript drucker.
<IchGuckLive> danke 
<doev> wir ein neuer eintrag in die fstab erst nach einem neustart wirksam?
<bekks> Nein.
<doev> sudo mount UUID=c664843d-0211-4b83-a866-63e2c1b77c25 /home/doev/backup functioniert, aber UUID=c664843d-0211-4b83-a866-63e2c1b77c25 /home/doev/backup ext4 defaults 0 2 in der fstab nicht
<doev> übershee ich da was?
<doev> ... übersehe
<bekks> Definiere "+funktioniert nicht". Du hast einen Eintrag in der fstab - und dann?
<doev> ich stecke die usb-backup festplatte dran, dannach wird sie automatisch entschlüsselt und /dev/mapper/backup erscheint mit der UUID, die ich zum mounten benutzen kann, aber es wird nicht automatisch gemountet.
<doev>  sudo update-initramfs -u -k all habe ich gemacht
<bekks> Auch noch verschlüsselt der Kram - dann bin ich raus.
<doev> mit der internen datendisk functioniert es mit gleichen einträgen. Unterschied ist natürlich das diese schon beim booten drin ist. Ich teste es mal mit einem neustart.
<doev> arg, meine rechtschreibung
<doev> wenn ich die platte vor dem start dran klemme, dann wird sie korrekt gemountet. wenn ich sie nicht dran habe, muss ich während dem starten einmal das Überspringen des automatischen mounten bestätigen.
<doev> die platte später dran klemmen, entschlüsselt zwar, mountet aber nicht automatisch. Ich kann natürlich einfach nicht automatisch mounten lassen, aber schön wäre wenn es anderes ginge. :)
<doev> um das noauto komme ich wohl nicht rum, da die platte beim starten eher selten dran hängt.
<nubcake> hallo, habt ihr evtl. einen kleinen leitfaden zum thema chroot und system-reparatur fuer mich parat? :) mein system mag nicht mehr booten, seit ich versehentlich alle linux-image aus /boot/ gepurged habe...
<bekks> !chroot
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<nubcake> prima, danke
<swed3> Hallo, bei jedem Start von ubuntu startet der apache2 mit. Wie unterbinde ich das?
<bekks> !upstart > swed3 
<kubine> swed3: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<nubcake> hmm... jetzt versuche ich gerade, das system per sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /mnt zu mounten, kriege aber die fehlermeldung, dass der fs typ wohl nicht der richtige waere... (ext3 klappt auch nicht, bin mir aber sicher, dass es eines der beiden war...) hat irgendwer eine idee oder einen rat?
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l nach pastebin :)
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416222/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> schon passiert :)
<bekks> sda4 ist eine erweiterte Partition. Die kann man nicht mounten.
<nubcake> habe gerade ein livesystem per sdcard gebooted und versuche nun per chroot auf das auf die hdd installierte system zu kommen
<bekks> Wissen wir. :)
<nubcake> uff.. ernsthaft? also mach ich mich gerade gut zum horst :D
<bekks> Einfach mal auf die Ausgabe gucken, vor dem Fragen ;)
<nubcake> hab gerade nur extended gelesen und im eifer des gefechts erstmal gedacht ahja ext wird wohl das sein..
<PBeck> nubcake: im übrigen bekommst du mit sudo blkid auch eine übersicht über die eingebundenen partitionen, hier ist auch das dateisystem aufgelistet (dort wäre deine erweiterte partition nicht aufgetaucht)
<nubcake> PBeck, danke, hab ich gerade gelesen im wiki :)
<nubcake> chroot hat nun geklappt, jetzt muss ich dann nurnoch schauen, wie ich das wieder zurecht gebogen bekomme :(
<bekks> Kernelpaket installieren.
<nubcake> also sudo apt-get linux-image ? P.S.: wie kann ich denn per shell die locale von en-us auf deutsch stellen?
<passt> moin allerseits
<nubcake> passt, moin
<bekks> nubcake: loadkeys de
<passt> habe gerade ein auf 12.04 basierende distro aufgesetzt, die aber nach der erstinstallation nicht die erwarteten weitere schritte startet, sondern im tty1 hängen bleibt
<bekks> passt: Dann hätten wir gerne die Ausgabe von "uname -a; lsb_release -a;"
<passt> im syslog steht in den letzten zeilen dies: kernel: [    9.361348] init: failsafe main process (635) killed by TERM signal
<passt> kann ich damit herausfinden, was da genau schief läuft?
<nubcake> bekks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416227/  klappt leider nicht :(
<kubine> Title: loadkeys de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> Linux yavdr 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<passt> No LSB modules are available.
<passt> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<passt> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<passt> Release:	12.04
<bekks> STOP
<passt> Codename:	precise
<bekks> Weisst du was ein Pastebin ist?
<passt> ja, sorry
<bekks> Dann benutz das auch.
<passt> werde mich beimnächsten mal dran halten
<bekks> Du hast ein yavdr installiert, ja?
<passt> ja
<bekks> Dann wende Dich bitte auch an deren Support.
<PBeck> nubcake: ist language-pack-de installiert?
<bekks> language-pack-de hat keinen Einfluss auf die Konsole.
<nubcake> PBeck, ich glaube nicht, moeglicherweise ist das mit entfernt worden..
<PBeck> bekks: dann muss er Language und LC_ALL setzen
<PBeck> ?
<PBeck> export LANGUAGE="de"
<bekks> loadkeys de
<bekks> Er will eine deutsche Tastatur, keine deutsche Konsole.
<PBeck> bekks: gibt ja fehler
<PBeck> bekks: hum muss man als root nutzen?
<bekks> NAtürlich :)
<PBeck> nubcake: sudo loadkeys de
<nubcake> habe ich schon versucht
<PBeck> nubcake: nochmal ein nopaste
<nubcake> LC_ALL (unset)
<bekks> sudo apt-get get install linux-image
<bekks> Das braucht keine deutsche Tastatur.
<nubcake> bekks, das hab ich schon hinter mir
<bekks> Dann weiter im Text mit der Reparatur.
<PBeck> hum nubcake du arbeitest ja schon als root
<nubcake> PBeck, ja
<nubcake> was muss ich denn nun fuer LC_ALL setzen? *kopfkratz*
<jokrebel> wer ist denn hum?
<bekks> nubcake: Was tust du denn da - was hat das mit der Reparatur deines Systems zu tun?
<nubcake> bekks, ich versuche mein tastaturlayout wieder auf deutsch zu bekommen, ist ein wenig ungewohnt mit englishem layout
<bekks> Das istdoch für die Reparatur völlig egal, oder?
<nubcake> hm.. stimmt auch wieder..
<bekks> Genau.
<cronon> Ich möchte für mein WLAN statt dem wl-Treiber den brcmsmac-Treiber verwenden, ich habe den wl-Treiber bereits in die Blacklist eingetragen und kann den brcmsmac-Treiber nun mit modprobe laden. Allerdings will ich den in Zukunft immer benutzen, wie sorge ich also dafür, dass der automatisch mit dem System geladen wird?
<nubcake> naja lt. /boot und apt-get ist linux-image jetzt die neuste version, also sollte das system doch wieder laufen, oder ?
<bekks> nubcake: Wir wissen nicht was du bisher alles getan hast.
<PBeck> cronon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule?highlight=modprobe#Module-automatisch-laden
<bekks> nubcake: Hast du auch grub wieder aktualisiert?
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> bekks, nein noch nicht
<PBeck> cronon: in /etc/modules eintragen
<bekks> nubcake: Dann wird dein System auch nicht booten.
<cronon> PBeck: danke :)
<nubcake> ah mist.. :( also weiter im text.. 
<nubcake> grub sollte doch auf der boot partition sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<subz3r0> grub muss nicht zwingend auf der boot partition sein
<nubcake> subz3r0,  wie finde ich denn dann raus, wo der grub installiert ist? :(
<bekks> Du brauchst nicht grub eu zu installieren.
<bekks> Du sollst nur das boot menü aktualisieren falls noch nicht geschehen.
<nubcake> achso :D
<nubcake> so, ist aktualisiert, noch irgendwas, auf das ich jetzt achten muss, oder soll ich mal nen reboot ins system probieren? :)
<tron0070> .
<tron0070> Hallo Leute. Ich will den Dateimanager von Thunar auf Nautilus wechseln. Nur leider entstanden in der Vergangenheit Probleme. z.B. Hintergrund Bild verschwunden, Maximierung der Fenster verschwanden hinter dem Panel usw. Was sollte man beim Wechsel des Dateimanager beachten?
<jokrebel> tron0070_: Normal sollte da nicht zu beachten sein müssen.
<sdx23> naja, Nautilus macht eben noch diversen anderen Mist als nur ein Dateimanager zu sein.
<hanner> ahoi
<PBeck> tron0070_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/66662/how-to-use-as-default-nautilus-in-xfce
<kubine> Title: How to use as default nautilus in XFCE? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<hanner> kennt sich jemand mit ALSA aus? ich versuche stereo upmix loszuwerden
<PBeck> tron0070_: hast du nautilus schon installiert?
<PBeck> tron0070_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<kubine> Title: DefaultFileManager - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> da gibts auch noch ein skript
<PBeck> beim erstenmal wird thunder als default gesetzt - beim zweiten laufen lassen setzt es nautilus
<PBeck> *thunar
<PBeck> hum ne geht nicht, da brauchts ja was zum restoren
<penibelst> Mahlzeit! Der Rechner meiner Eltern bringt seit einer Woche beim Booten den Fehler http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416232/ Ich kann über mich über die Shell anmelden, der Home-Verzeichnis ist in Ordnung. Auf dem Rechner ist eine 12.04.3 LTS drauf, Kernel 3.2.0-53-generic x86_64
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> penibelst: was am system verändert? neue pakete installiert, upgrade, etc.?
<PBeck> penibelst: suspend genutzt?
<penibelst> PBeck: Das weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich Upgrade installiert. Meine Mutter hat Admin-Rechte, damit sie immer selbständig upgraden kann.
<sdx23> insbesondere auch die Grub-Configuration? Und: Sieht man den Boot-Screen? Was ist mit dem graphischen Login?
<penibelst> Also, ich starte den Rechner. Ich sehe den Schriftzug von Ubuntu und die 5 dicken Punkte drunter. Danach kommt bereits die Fehleranzeige.
<penibelst> PBeck: suspend im Sinne von Laptop zuklappen?
<PBeck> penibelst: suspend im sinne von suspend-to-ram
<PBeck> penibelst: was gibt lsb -a aus?
<penibelst> PBeck: Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<PBeck> penibelst: was gibt lsb -a aus?
<penibelst> PBeck: "lsb -a" kennt das System nicht.
<PBeck> lsb_release -a
<penibelst> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416237/
<kubine> Title: Lsb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> penibelst: kannst du ein komplettes dmesg pasten?
<penibelst> PBeck: ich kann die letzten 5 Zeilen abtippen, sie sehen verdächtig aus.
<PBeck> penibelst: kannst du nicht dmesg > dmesg.log ausführen und hochladen?
<penibelst> PBeck: Habe jetzt einen USB-Stick in den Rechner gesteckt. Wie ist der Pfad dorthin mit der Konsole?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/348746/no-gui-after-normal-update/348748
<kubine> Title: lightdm - no GUI after normal update - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> penibelst: kommt drauf an - müsste in /media/ auftauchen
<PBeck> das problem könnte auch vom grafik treiber kommen
<PBeck> penibelst: nvidida karte?
<penibelst> PBeck: in /media/ ist nichts, habe als Erstes geschaut. Die Grafikkarte vermute ich auch. Es ist eine AMD, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
<bekks> Schau mal mit lspci nach
<penibelst> Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750
<nubcake> endlich wieder ein funktionierendes system, danke bekks und PBeck  :)
<PBeck> penibelst: cd /media/ && ls
<bekks> df -h :)
<PBeck> jo klar - besser ;)
<penibelst> PBeck: die letzten 5 Zeilen von dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416242/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> penibelst: das sieht sogar stark nach treiber problem aus
<penibelst> PBeck: Diese Graka hatte auch schon mal Probleme gemacht. Bei 11.04 oder so.
<penibelst> PBeck: Welche schnelle Lösung schlägst du vor? Neuinstallation oder so?
<bekks> penibelst: Die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Ebenso wie lsb_release -a; uname -a und das /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows, das muss man nicht neuinstallieren.
<penibelst> bekks: ich weiss. Ich komme nicht über die Konsole auf den USB-Stick :-(
<bekks> Dann mounte den USB Stick manuell.
<bekks> !mount | penibelst 
<bekks> !mount > penibelst 
<kubine> penibelst: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<penibelst> Danke für die Tipps, werde später mit dmesg zurückkommen.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> Moin
<mat619> Hallo zusammen - hab hier 12.04 LTS am laufen mit zwei internen NTFS 1 TB HDDs dran. Von der einen will ich die Daten auf die anderen kopieren, und erreiche nicht mehr als 10-12 MB/s zwischen den beiden
<mat619> Ist ntfs-3g derart langsam beim bewegen großer Datenmengen?
<sdx23> mat619: passiert, ist NTFS. Was sagt mount?
<bekks> mat619: Das liegt an NTFS, nicht an der Datenmenge.
<mat619> bekks: gut, dabei fällts mir jetzt eben erstmals in dem ausmaß auf wahrscheinlich
<mat619> sdx23: inwiefern? parameter oder was meinst?
<apollo13> ntfs-3g ist grottenlahm, wahrscheinlich hängt auch die cpu auf anschlag :þ
<mat619> sdx23: bin nicht von dem rechner aus online, kann daher net den kompletten output in nen paste stecken
<bekks> mat619: Dann verbinde dich zu dem Rechner.
<bekks> Und Daten kann man auch per USB z.B. transportieren.
<mat619> apollo13: nah das nicht ;) 70% idle. dennoch viel last für nen 2,8 Ghz quadcore
<mat619> bekks: genau aufgrund der geschwindigkeitsproblematik wollt ich ja das vermeiden
<mat619> bekks: geht in dem fall auch um ein backup des selben rechners, nicht dem austausch von daten mit dritten
<mat619> bekks: verbinden geht zudem auch schlecht, sshd läuft nicht und maschine steht in anderem netz - darum die frage was genau ihr an info haben wollt, mount options?
<bekks> Was willst du vermeiden? Eine ssh Verbindung aufzumachen und einen Befehl einzutippen, der eine halbe Seite Text produziert?
<bekks> mat619: Wir wollen die Ausgabe von "mount".
<mat619> ah jetzt komm ich mit. moment
<mat619> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416247/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> kopiervorgang läuft von sda nach sdb
<bekks> Glaube ich nicht.
<bekks> Wenn dann von sda2 nach sdb1 :)
<mat619> ... ja. :P
<mat619> hintergrundgeschichte der ganzen aktion ist ja lustig btw, bin einer von zwei (laut stundenlanger google recherche) glücklichen, denen ein bug in NTFS, der seit win2k existiert, sämtliche permissions des systems zurückgesetzt hat
<mat619> darum auch der umstand unter ubuntu das zu kopieren - ntfs3g kümmert sich ja zum glück nicht um die NTFS permissions.
<bekks> Welche Bug soll das gewesen sein?
<mat619> dieser hier: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/327009/en-us
<kubine> Title: Chkdsk Finds Incorrect Security IDs After You Restore or Copy a Lot of Data (at support.microsoft.com)
<mat619> trat unter vista 64 bit meiner recherche nach nur bei einer anderen person auf
<mat619> versteht sich, das gerade ich der zweite werden musste :D ich hab immer so ein glück.
<bekks> mat619: Der Bug ist Seit W2K SPx gelöst.
<mat619> bekks: nicht unter vista.
<bekks> Der Bug trifft auf Vista nicht zu. Steht in dem Bug.
<mat619> bekks: der wurde brav von win2k aufwärts mitgeschleppt und erst mit win8 erschlagen, mit der neuen NTFS architektur
<bekks> Du erzählst Blödsinn, sorry :)
<mat619> bekks: falsch. ich hab nachweislich exakt den selben effekt unter vista erlebt.
<mat619> bekks: ich habe ja nur 3 tage darüber recherchiert, aber ist ja egal, urteil du nur nach 2 minuten lesen
<bekks> Und deswegen sagt MS auch, dass der Bug nur unter W2K existiert. Ist klar.
<stevieh> na, wenn das mal nicht offtopic in ubuntu-de ist, dann fress ich mein Mauskabel.
<stevieh> :-)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> Ich finde ihr streitet um sonst :D
<mat619> stevieh: da hast recht - moment bekks, ich wechsel mal eben rüber
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> Bin seit 1 Tag Ubuntu User, und bin echt begeistert.
<stevieh> na, das ist zwar auch nicht wirklich ontopic, aber wenigstens schön ;-)
<mat619> mal back to topic, habt ihr anhand meines pastes von mount irgendwas falsches entdecken können?
<mat619> sieht für mich grundsätzlich net verkehrt aus
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> Gibt es für Linux ein bestimmtes Antivirus programm, was so die meisten verwenden ?
<stevieh> Ubuntu_Laie_1: im Prinzip brauchst du keins. Eine Firewall auf dem Router ist schon hilfreich, aber Antivirenprogramme eher nicht.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> hmm ok Danke.
<jokrebel> Ubuntu_Laie_1: Wissenswertes zu diesem Thema findet sich unterhalb von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<kubine> Title: Virenscanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> hmmm dann stimmt es eigentlich doch, das Linux System weniger Virusanfällig ist als Windows.
<Ubuntu_Laie_1> Ich denke mal weil man bei ubuntu eher von sicheren Quellen runterladet als wie bei Windows.
<stevieh> lädt
<apollo13> mat619: 70% idle ist eine cpu auf ausschlag auf nem quadcore, mehr als eine cpu wird ein kopierprozess auch kaum verwenden^^
<mat619> apollo13: stimmt. hast recht, ging fälschlicherweise davon aus, dass es auf mehrere cores verteilt wird
<jokrebel> Was könnte einen ntop-Prozess ohne mein zutun gestartet haben?
<sdx23> jokrebel: pstree mal gefragt?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Nö <g> killall benutzt ;-)
<stevieh> jokrebel: das kommt wieder :-)
<jokrebel> Mir fiel es nur auf, weil plötzlich Netzwerklast da war obwohl nur der Chat lief. Bis jetzt ist immer noch Ruhe.
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> also hab auf dem lappy einen bluetooth button und treiber kann ich auch dafür downloaden, aber hat mein gerät wirklich bluetooth?
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/b2Yt8Exz
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> lsusb | grep Bluetooth  <-- keine ausgabe...
<ubu_> danke
<bekks> lsusb zeigt Dir vier root hubs an.
<ubu_> bekks: könnte also dabei sein?
<bekks> Nö.
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> hehe
<bekks> usb root hubs sind usb hubs, und keine bluetooth geräte.
<ubu_> okay cool
<ubu_> haben sie wohl vergessen ;)
<bekks> Oder du hast die Version ohne BT gekauft.
<ubu_> und aus kostengründen lassen sie den button mit drauf?
<bekks> Würde mich bei Acer nicht wundern.
<ubu_> lol...
<sdx23> ubu_: hast du's im Bios angeschalten?
<ubu_> öhm, gibt es die option?
<ubu_> hm
<bekks> Schau nach, wir wissen das nicht :)
<ubu_> das wär es ja ;)
<sdx23> Bei mir gibt's die, und dann sieht man das Ding auch nirgends mehr.
<PBeck> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/acer-aspire-5737z-wie-stellt-man-bluetooth-ein <= hier steht z.b. die kosten geschichte wieso ein kleber dennoch drauf sein könnte
<kubine> Title: Acer Aspire 5737Z - wie stellt man bluetooth ein? (Acer Aspire Laptop) (at www.gutefrage.net)
<ubu_> ahjo
<jokrebel> Bei mir gibt es die Einstellung im BIOS auch, nur bringt es nichts, da wohl kein Bluetooth-Chip vorhanden ist ;-)
<PBeck> ubu_: müsstest ja sicherlich an der modellbezeichnung auch noch rausbekommen können
<digitaloktay> hihi mein vater auch ein bluetooth zeichen auf dem case seinens lenovo aber kein bluetooth drin
<digitaloktay> hat*
<ubu_> PBeck: wo geb ich die ein? bei acer direkt?
<ubu_> naja modell ist halt 5737z
<ubu_> meinst du die seriennummer usw?
<ubu_> snid nennen die das...
<ubu_> okay
<beaver74> acer..
<k1l> ubu_: das ist nur der erste teil der bezeichnung. das ist wie vw golf. aber welche ausstattung besagt die ganze bezeichnung
<PBeck> ubu_: wird das noch produziert?
<ubu_> glaub ich weniger...
<ubu_> 4 jahre alt?
<ubu_> zirka...
<ubu_> guck ich dann gleich mal..
<PBeck> mal die komplette bezeichnung raussuchen - ansonsten gibts ja mittlerweile mini bluetooth sticks zum einstecken - die stören auch nicht 
<ubu_> wo steht bei lsusb bzw. lspci das ich einen kartenleser habe?
<ubu_> PBeck: okay, ty
<beaver74> wird denn BT heutzutage ausschließlich am USB angeschlossen?
<bekks> Muss nicht.
<ubu_> intern?
<bekks> Das Ding da ist ja auch mehrere Jahre alt.
<bekks> ubu_: Was ist denn "intern"?
<ubu_> diese root usb bezogen auf [17:09] <beaver74> wird denn BT heutzutage ausschließlich am USB angeschlossen?
<PBeck> ubu_: kann auch nicht schaden zu schauen ob dein wunschadapter unter ubuntu funktioniert - falls du doch kein modul eingebaut hast
<PBeck> *zuvor
<ubu_> k
<bekks> ubu_: "diese root usb" sind USB hubs.
<ubu_> okay hubs
<bekks> Und ob die intern oder extern sind, spielt keine Rolle - weil sie über USB abgeschlossen sind.
<bekks> Es sind halt die root hubs.
<ubu_> nicht ganz beantwortet also ein internes bluetooth ist immer am usb hab ?
<penibelst> sdx23: bekks: PBeck: Servus, der Typ mit den vermutlich kaputten Treibern ist zurück. Anbei die gewünschten Ausgaben: 1. Dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416252/ 2. Uname: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416257/ 3. Lsb: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416262/ 4. Xorg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416267/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> hub*
<bekks> ubu_: Nein, ist es nicht.
<ubu_> k
<sdx23> penibelst: l.559 in Xorg log. Dein Treiber baut Mist.
<PBeck> penibelst: so mal durchwühlen
<penibelst> sdx23: traurig. Was soll ich tun?
<sdx23> penibelst: ist da ein neuer Kernel installiert worden und das seitdem so?
<sdx23> penibelst: im Zweifel den Treiber neu installieren. Wobei ich bei ATI/fglrx nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden bin.
<ubu_> sollte eine sdhc speicherkarte unter laufwerksverwaltung angezeigt werden? - interner kartenleser laptop
<penibelst> sdx23: Ich habe meiner gesagt, sie soll immer auf »Aktualisirungen installieren« klicken. Das hat sie wohl letzte Woche auch gemacht.
<penibelst> sdx23: *meiner Mutter
<PBeck> penibelst: ist auch richtig so. im netz finde ich zumindest nichts speziellen zu dem problem
<sdx23> ubu_: wenn der Leser damit klar kommt.
<PBeck> penibelst: wie sdx23 wäre wohl den treiber neuzuinstallieren mal ein guter versucht
<PBeck> -t - womöglich lief das update nicht sauber durch
<penibelst> PBeck: Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das tun soll.
<sdx23> oder der fglrx ist nicht aus den Quellen und kommt mit dem neuen Kernel nicht klar.
<PBeck> penibelst: bin gerade am gucken - laut wiki wohl über ne gui :p
<ubu_> sdx23: okay, naja hat man vielleicht auch nur aus kostengründen dran gebaut und nicht verkabelt...
<penibelst> PBeck: :'(
<sdx23> penibelst: kannst auch selbst mal hier rüber schauen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> sudo jockey-gtk -h
<PBeck> @ penibelst 
<PBeck> geht das auf der konsole?
<sdx23> ubu_: naja, verkabelt schon, aber womöglich alt genug, sdhc nicht zu mögen. Hast du in's dmesg geschaut?
<jokrebel> penibelst: Schalt lieber auf "Sicherheitsupdates automatisch installieren" und mach den Rest gelegentlich selbst. Grade bei neuen Kernels geht schon mal was schief oder der DAU verliert die Geduld und schaltet aus ;-)
<ubu_> sdx23: aso das er sd nimmt aber die neuen nicht...hm okay kurz dmesg googlen
<penibelst> jokrebel: Das werde ich *unbedingt* tun.
<penibelst> PBeck: jockey-gtk geht
<ubu_> sdx23: watch 'dmesg | tail' und dann gucken ob was passiert?
<ubu_> beim einstecken der karte...
<PBeck> penibelst: was sagt sudo jockey-gtk -C
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<penibelst> PBeck: "X11 initialization failed"
<ubu_> hm...
<jokrebel> penibelst: Wurde denn schon (nochmal) ein update/dist-upgrade versucht?
<penibelst> jokrebel: Ist nicht auszuschließen, ich weiß es aber nicht.
<ubu_> re
<sdx23> ubu_: das mit dem watch dürfte so nicht klappen. Einfach die letzten Zeilen von dmesg in einen Pastebin geben.
<jokrebel> penibelst: Dann würde ich _das_ als erstes mal machen.
<penibelst> jokrebel: Wie geht es mit der Konsole?
<jokrebel>  : . Gib bitte folgenden Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER):  "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> sdx23: keine veränderung mit der karte, usb maus beim rein und raus ziehen wird dargestellt aber okay - http://pastebin.com/u3eCRH67
<kubine> Title: Every 2,0s: dmesg | tail - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> ubu_: Hat irgendein Teil von dem Kartenleser schonmal funktioniert? 
<ubu_> sdx23: unter windows, keine probleme gehabt...
<penibelst> jokrebel: Der Rechner ist nicht mit dem Netz verbunden.
<jokrebel> für ein Update (bzw. dessen eventuelle Fertigstellung) wär das aber schon hilfreich…
<ubu_> wo kann ich diesen unter lsusb oder lspci finden?
<penibelst> jokrebel: ok, hängt am Netzkabel. sudo apt-get update ist durch.
<jokrebel> penibelst: Nicht "ist durch" - ich will es bitte sehn. Siehe meine Zeilen von 17:29 *seufz*
<ubu_> ach naja nehm ich usb kartenleser stick weiterhin..
<sdx23> ubu_: ich seh den nicht in deinen lsusb/lspci Ausgaben.
<ubu_> sollte er da stehen?
<sdx23> er könnte.
<penibelst> jokrebel: hast recht, Verzeihung
<ubu_> okay - gibt es noch einen anderen befehl dafür?
<sdx23> ubu_: nein. Du kannst dmesg durchgehen. Sinniger aber mit deiner Modellnummer googeln, wie der angeschlossen sein soll.
<ubu_> sdx23: das teil ist von Jmicron - http://pastebin.com/gGxQ6J7p
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ dmesg [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> ich find da nichts...
<PBeck> ubu_: wie ist den die vollständige modellbezeichnung?
<PBeck> ubu_: müsste hinten am notebook stehen oder unterm akku
<ubu_> moment
<PBeck> ne längere kolonne meist aus zahlen und nummern
<PBeck> nicht die seriennummer - typ nr. oder ähnlich muss sie heißen
<jokrebel> penibelst: Und? 
<ubu_> PBeck: 5737z-424632Mn
<penibelst> jokrebel: Update und Upgrade sind durch. Ich habe aber nicht die Ausgabe. Nach dem Neustart des Rechners ist der Fehler geblieben.
<jokrebel> penibelst: "Ist durch" ist mir immer noch nicht aussagekräftig genug. Zeig es uns doch bitte komplett wie schon genauestens erklärt. Aber weil Du es bist nochmal…
<jokrebel>  : . Gib bitte folgenden Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER):  "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> penibelst: sudo apt-get update > update.log && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > upgrade.log
<PBeck> penibelst: genau so ausführen, dann hast zwei log dateien die du pasten kannst
<PBeck> penibelst: hum da kommt nichtmal viel
<PBeck> @ ubu_ meine ich
<PBeck> ubu_: da kommt nicht viel
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> kann man vergessen
<penibelst> PBeck: yo, ich kämpfe hier mit dem USB-Stick, den ich hin und her stecke :-(
<jokrebel> penibelst: Du bist doch online, oder?
<PBeck> penibelst: sollte nicht an dich gehen
<PBeck> penibelst: bei ubu_ suchen wir nach seinem notebook
<PBeck> ubu_: im bios hast nichts gefunden?
<jokrebel> pastebinit > penibelst Wär auch ne Möglichkeit
<penibelst> jokrebel: ohne grafische Oberfläche?
<ubu_> PBeck: naja das war ja wegen den bluetooth, wegen dem kartenleser auch?
<jokrebel> ja
 * jokrebel schaut kubine fragend an.
<PBeck> jokrebel: liest der von der standardeingabe?
<PBeck> penibelst: sudo apt-get update > pastebinit && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > pastebinit
<jokrebel> !pastebinit > penibelst
<kubine> penibelst: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ubu_> ich glaube ich hab noch den karton, moment
<PBeck> hum stop das geht nicht
<PBeck> (mein befehl)
<treibgold> hallo allerseits. könnte mir jemand mit einem thunderbird enigmail problem helfen?
<jokrebel> !frag > treibgold
<kubine> treibgold: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<PBeck> penibelst: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Exic> hey
<treibgold> ok. ich versuche eine verschlüsselete mail zu verschicken, kriege aber folgende fehlermeldung: OpenPGP Alert "Send operation aborted. Error - encryption command failed"
<PBeck> ubu_: jop kannst manchmal sehr viel im bios einstellen
<penibelst> jokrebel: PBeck: pastebinit ist geil. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6171755/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6171756/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu_> PBeck: zum bluetooth, *nur für bestimmte Modelle
<Exic> Hey ich bin relativ unerfahren mit Ubuntu und habe vermutlich ein Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber. Wenn ich einen zweiten Monitor an meinen Laptop anschließe srpingt die Auflösung ganz oft ohne Grund hin und her. Außerdem flackert der Laptopbildschirm auch manchmal. Wie kann ich das beheben bzw. überhaupt sehen was für einen Treiber ich momentan habe?
<jokrebel> penibelst: Ok, das sieht in der Tat gut aus. Versuch mal mit nem älteren Kernel zu booten, bitte.
<penibelst> jokrebel: wie geht das?
<jokrebel> Ist es ein Dualboot-Gerät, dann einfach im Grub-Menü nen ältern kernel auswählen.
<penibelst> jokrebel: nein, hier ist nur Ubuntu drauf.
<jokrebel> wenn nicht ist das Grub-menü warscheinlich versteckt
<PBeck> ubu_: uff :)
<jokrebel> da hilft dann ESC oder wars Shift weiter… 
<PBeck> acer ist so ein saftladen
<ubu_> hm, naja ist kein beinbruch...
<penibelst> PBeck: ja, hier habe ich auch einen Acer :-( Aber selbst schuld, wenn man nach das günstigste kauft. *selbstpeitsch*
<ubu_> naja das teil war damals für 300 € zu kriegen anstatt 599
<PBeck> ubu_: bist du sicher das die 6 eine 6 ist und kein G?
<ubu_> ja hast recht
<ubu_> g
<ubu_> mist
<ubu_> sry
<PBeck> ubu_: oh mein gott :P
<PBeck> ubu_: http://www.reviews.de/Hardware/netbooks/Acer/Aspire_5737Z-424G32Mn/p~pd~1101993673
<kubine> Title: Acer Aspire 5737Z-424G32Mn im Vergleich: Preise, Angebote und Tests - Reviews.de (at www.reviews.de)
<PBeck> ubu_: wenn das teil einen kartenleser hat, hat es auch bluetooth
<ubu_> oh man das macht mich fertig...
<ubu_> okay bios bis gleich
 * penibelst bootet die kaputte Maschine von einem 13.10beta
<PBeck> hum http://www.planet-elektronik.eu/en/sheet/Acer/LX.AZ70X.073
<kubine> Title: Product-Sheet for Acer Aspire 5737Z-424G32Mn (at www.planet-elektronik.eu)
<PBeck> da steht kein bluetooth
<PBeck> hum ok mit der modellnummer kann man nichts anfangen - da muss noch mehr bei stehen
<PBeck> penibelst: was bootest du?
<penibelst> PBeck: den Rechner, der Probleme macht. Ich habe gerade die neueste Beta drauf zum Ausprobieren. Sieht gut aus.
<PBeck> penibelst: ach ne live cd?
<penibelst> PBeck: Die 13.10 ist schnell, geil.
<penibelst> PBeck: Nein, vom Live-USB-Stick.
<jokrebel> penibelst: Aber (noch) kein Thema hier. 
<penibelst> jokrebel: Kann ich nicht einfach die 13.10 drauf bügeln und gut ist?
<jokrebel> penibelst: Willst Du nun Dein System retten, oder lieber die Beta nutzen?
<PBeck> penibelst: ich dachte du wolltest das system reparieren?
<PBeck> penibelst: kannst natürlich auch neuinstallieren
<jokrebel> penibelst: kann ich Dir nicht sagen, obwohl ich die 13.10 auch schon teste. Für Prduktivsysteme ist das aber immer noch nicht ratsam.
<jokrebel> +o
<penibelst> Reparieren wäre schön, aber ich sehe kein Land in Sicht.
<PBeck> penibelst: du solltest mal das was jokrebel geschrieben hat ausprobieren
<PBeck> penibelst: älteren kernel booten
<PBeck> penibelst: kann sein, dass noch keine anpassung an den neuen kernel gekommen ist
<penibelst> PBeck: ich weiß nicht, wie das geht.
<PBeck> penibelst: im grub menü werden immer mehrere einträge angezeigt
<penibelst> PBeck: wo ist dieses Menü? Du merkst, ich bin kein System-Spezialist.
<PBeck> penibelst: und wenn das menü versteck ist - esc drücken
<PBeck> penibelst: direkt nach dem bios
<PBeck> penibelst: ah oder shift
<ubu_> re
<PBeck> penibelst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus?redirect=no
<penibelst> PBeck: ich versuche es. Aber die 13.10 macht einen tollen Eindruck. Vielleicht ist da bereits der perfekte Kernek für die Graka dabei.
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> ne also keine einstellungen zu finden
<ubu_> nur Legacy USB Support
<PBeck> ubu_: habe zwei quellen gefunden - einmal mit bluetooth und einmal ohne. 
<PBeck> ubu_: dann wirst wohl keins drin haben
<ubu_> ok
<ubu_> fehlt wohl nur das modul?
<ubu_> könnte man nachrüsten?
<PBeck> ubu_: wir finden ja nichtmal ne gescheite doku - ich glaube da gibts nichts zum nachrüsten
<ubu_> ok
<PBeck> ubu_: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/130967526308?lpid=91&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth USB 2.0 Adapter Dongle Empfänger class2 Stick Mini bis zu 100m Reichw. | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<PBeck> nimm sowas in die richtung
<PBeck> schau nur ob er auch von ubuntu unterstützt wid
<PBeck> *wird
<PBeck> den siehst im normalen betrieb nicht
<ubu_> schon billig...
<PBeck> penibelst: http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png müsste so irgendwie aussehen - hier würdest den dritten von oben nehmen (kein recovery mode)
<PBeck> penibelst: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/42/28/grub_start.png so sieht das beim booten aus
<penibelst> PBeck: danke, ich teste es.
<PBeck> und da steht halt entweder ESC oder shift
<penibelst> PBeck: Übrigens, 13.10 zeigt bei den Systemeinsteungen "Driver: Gallium 0.4 on AMD REDWOOD"
<penibelst> PBeck: *Systemeinstellungen
<PBeck> penibelst: jo ist der freie radeon treiber
<PBeck> penibelst: fglrx deinstallieren und radeon installieren
<treibgold> kennt jemand einen irc channel, wo ich evtl. eine antwort auf meine thunderbird/enigmail/openpgp von vorhin bekommen könnte?
<penibelst> PBeck: geht das mit einem einfachen apt-get?
<subz3r0> treibgold: kannst es ja mal im #ubuntu-de-offtopic versuchen. kA was deine frage bezüglich thunderbird/enigmail/pgp war..
<treibgold> subz3r0: ist es okay wenn ich die nochmal poste? brauche da wirklich dringend hilfe...
<subz3r0> offtopic channel..
<treibgold> wieso offtopic? ist doch ubuntu?
<PBeck> penibelst: sudo apt-get remove fglrx (oder) sudo apt-get remove fglrx-updates
<PBeck> penibelst: dann sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core 
<PBeck> treibgold: mal gucken
<PBeck> treibgold: hast du die keys in thunderbird importiert?
<PBeck> .s
<PBeck> -s
<treibgold> ja. hab ich. ist diese email adresse zum testen: adele-en@gnupp.de
<treibgold> PBeck, danke fürs gucken ;)
<PBeck> treibgold: welche option (schlüsselauswahl) ist gesetzt in den OpenPGP einstellungen => signature /verschlüsselung
<treibgold> PBeck, by rules and email adresses
<PBeck> (habe thunderbird gerade nicht zur hand - deshalb suche ich es auch gerade zusammen)
<PBeck> treibgold: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Enigmail
<kubine> Title: Enigmail › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> bist du da schon schrittweise durchgegangen?
<treibgold> PBeck, nein, mache ich jetzt.
<penibelst> PBeck: das hat’s gebracht. Jetzt startet der Rechner ganz normal. Danke!
<PBeck> penibelst: hum hat uns jetzt aber lang beschäftigt :)
<treibgold> PBeck, problem gelöst. danke!!!
<penibelst> PBeck: Allerdings.
<PBeck> treibgold: das wiki ist schon geil, gell ;)
<PBeck> penibelst: wenn deine mutter keine besondere grafik leistung braucht, sind die open source treiber eigentlich ausreichend
<treibgold> PBeck, habe im inet nach der fehlermeldung gesucht, aber nix gefunden... das wiki ist super... 
<penibelst> PBeck: Auf jeden. Ich weiß nicht, wie der proprietäre Dreck dort hingekommen ist. Wahrscheinlich hat es ohne nicht gefunzt.
<treibgold> PBeck, adele hat geantwortet, dass sie meinen public key nicht finden konnte... mach ich da noch was falsch?
<penibelst> jokrebel: Wie ist die beste Taktik was die Rechte betrifft, wenn ich den Rechner meiner Eltern pflege? Soll ich ein Konto für mich einrichten, als Admin und sie dürfen dann gar nichts updaten? Wir sehen uns mehrmal im Jahr. Meine Eltern benutzen nur Firefox und Thunderbird.
<PBeck> treibgold: du musst den key auf einen öffentlichen server laden oder persönlich weitergeben => http://www.gnupg.de/gph/de/manual/x569.html
<kubine> Title: Weitergabe von Schlüsseln (at www.gnupg.de)
<treibgold> PBeck, Danke für die Hilfe! Und 'nen schönen Abend noch!
<PBeck> treibgold: dir auch, bye
<PBeck> treibgold: manchmal ist es gut, jede halbe stunde auf das problem aufmerksam zu machen
<PBeck> manchmal geht es unter
<jokrebel> penibelst: Die Kisten die ich betreue sind alle in unter ner halben Stunde erreichbar und werden gänzlich von den Eigentümern (die sudo-Rechte habe) upgedated. 
<treibgold> PBeck, ja, kannte mich nicht aus. heute der erste tag irc :)
<PBeck> treibgold: hast aber schon richtig gemacht, nicht jede minute drauf hinzuweisen - manchmal dauert es auch bis leute aktiv werden
<PBeck> treibgold: im irc sind immer viele leute anwesend, aber nicht alle schauen auch in den chat
<penibelst> jokrebel: Ich verstehe. Das hier ist auch der erste Vorfall seit 2 Jahren.
<treibgold> PBeck, alles klar. Danke.
<PBeck> penibelst: ich wäre auch für so weitermachen
<PBeck> penibelst: wird bis april 2017 unterstützt, da musst du wohl wenn alles läuft nicht so schnell wieder was machen
<PBeck> penibelst: und fürn notfall einen usb-stick mit livecd
<penibelst> PBeck: dann folge ich euren Ratschlägen. Danke! Wo war nochmal die Einstellung für "Sicherheitskritische Updates automatisch installieren"?
<PBeck> penibelst: wobei das hilft wohl auch nicht viel, außer es geht nur ums surfen
<PBeck> penibelst: super und dann einfach updates eingeben
<PBeck> penibelst: ne software - paketquellen
<PBeck> penibelst: müsste aber so stimmen
<PBeck> penibelst: automatisch gibts denke ich nicht
<penibelst> PBeck: doch, habe ich gerade ausgewählt
<jokrebel> penibelst: Bei den Paketverwaltungsoptionen
<penibelst> jokrebel: schon entdeckt, danke.
<penibelst> PBeck, jokrebel: Danke euch herzlichst. Schönen Abend!
<jokrebel> gern geschen und ebenso
<jokrebel> +h
<PBeck> penibelst: ich sehe nur automatisch suchen - aber nicht installierne
<jokrebel> PBeck: Dann ist bei Dir was komisch
<penibelst> PBeck: doch, ich sehe auf beiden Rechnern die Option »Wenn SIcherheitsaktualisierungen verfügbar sind: Automatisch herunterladen und installieren«
<penibelst> So, muss weg. Aufwiedersehen.
<jokrebel> PBeck: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-20868425/Bildschirmfoto---29.09.2013---19-16-13.png.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Bildschirmfoto---29.09.2013---19-16-13.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<PBeck> jokrebel: ah stimmt - habe es bei dir auf sofort anzeigen
<PBeck> *mir
<PBeck> jokrebel: hast das bei dir auf automatisch stehen?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Bei mir hier nicht - nein.
<jokrebel> PBeck: Aber bei Leuten, die eh nicht schauen würden, was sie da zur Installation bestätigen (bzw. die damit nichts anfangen können) kann sowas schon sinnvoll sein.
<PBeck> jokrebel: jop hast recht. War da irgendwie blind, hatte hinter sofort anzeigen nur noch andere anzeige optionen vermutet, aber passt ja so
<jokrebel> PBeck: Merke: Es macht schon öfter mal Sinn auch mal auf die Auswahlmöglichkeiten zu klicken ;-)
<PBeck> jokrebel: deshalb bin ich in #ubuntu-de damit du mir das zeigen kannst :)
<ubu__> re hi
<ubu__> hab da mal ne frage..
<ubu__> wie kann ich bei twinkle wenn ich am telefonieren bin musik abspielen das dass der anrufer hört?
<ubu__> :)
<ubu__> einer ne idee?
<stevieh> vielleicht schauen, ob es irgendwas gibt, was aus nem alsa input und ner Musikdatei wieder n alsa input macht...
<stevieh> oder willst du zwischen microfon und audiodatei umschalten? Das sollte ja evtl. noch einfacher gehen?
<ubu__> also ich rede ganz normal über das softphone und dann lass ich ein paar lustige sounds ab (vlc) mp3 etc
<ubu__> wie bei raab mit den nippeln...
<ubu__> :)
<stevieh> na, viel spass.
<stevieh> schau halt mal bei alsa, ob es da so n spielkram gibt?
<ubu__> gib kein prgramm dafür? ;)
<ubu__> ok
<ubu__> hm
<ubu__> stevieh: wer könnte sowas wissen?
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, keiner. Musst dich in Alsa einarbeiten und es rausfinden. Machbar dürfte es sein.
<ubu__> k
<ubu__> ty
<PBeck> ubu__: such mal in verbindung mit skype
<PBeck> ubu__: nennt sich dann wohl stereo mix - obs hier ein equivalent unter linux gibt
<PBeck> ubu__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOw4kPHfL20
<kubine> Title: How to: Musik einspielen bei Skype - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<PBeck> ubu__: auf jedenfall hast nun ein paar stichwörter zum suchen - habe hier auch keine nähere erfahrung
<stevieh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSeINGM68A8
<kubine> Title: Enable "stereo mix" on Ubuntu Linux 12.04 (record Skype or Google+ Hangouts) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<stevieh> tatsache... das geht einfach so, würd ich mal sagen.
<eer> Wie sind die load averages beim Befehl free zu interpretieren? Was sind normale Werte?
<bekks> Load averages sind völlig egal.
<bekks> Früher (vor 20 Jahren) waren die mal wichtig.
<eer> OK, könnte ich trotzdem die Lösung bekommen?
<eer> 1,5 und 15 Minuten.
<bekks> Normale Werte sind unter 1. Alles darüber sagt, dass mehr als ein Core voll ausgelastet ist.
<eer> 1 heist ein Prozess wartet auf die CPU ?
<ubu__> danke PBeck & stevieh
<bekks> 1 heisst: eine CPU ist voll ausgelastet. Von "Warten" war nie die Rede.
<stevieh> 1 heisst, dass 1prozess wartet, im normalfall wartet der auf die CPU, aber der kann auch auf andere Dinge warten. 
<bekks> BEi Load hat die Zahl nichts mit Warten zu tun.
<eer> Hab es gefunden. Heisst also doch wartend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29
<kubine> Title: Load (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Die Zahl sagt, zu wieviel Prozent die CPU ausgelastet ist.
<stevieh> bekks: das höre ich zum ersten mal...
<bekks> Bei einem I/O Wait steigt nicht automatisch auch die Load an, was bei einem Wartereigniss passieren müsste.
<stevieh> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load
<kubine> Title: Load – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<stevieh> bekks: aber sehr wohl tut sie das.
<stevieh> ich hab schon rechner mit ner Load von 50 gesehen, der flüssig lief wie am jüngsten tag.
<bekks> Nope. Spätestens wenn du mit Threads arbeitest, können die anderen Threads weiterarbeiten.
<bekks> Ich selbst hatte schon Loads von weit jenseits der 300.
<stevieh> aha, und deswegen ist es dann die Auslastung? Muss ich nicht verstehen.
<seboh> hallo
<seboh> Ich haette mal ne frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit bei ubuntu rauszufinden, ob bei der installation die verschluesselung des systems aktiviert wurde?
<stevieh> seboh: aktuelles ubuntu? gibt mal in nem Terminal "mount" ein, dann siehst du da vllt. was.
<seboh> stevieh: ja, 13.04. wonach genau sollte ich denn ausschau halten?
<stevieh> nach irgendwas mit crypt :-)
<seboh> mmh...  nicht wirklich, schade, naja ich schau mal noch weiter rum
<stevieh> kannst auch mal dein mount ins pastebin machen.
<seboh> http://pastebin.com/ZSJjtc6u
<kubine> Title: mount - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> ne, das ist glaub ich plain. aber ein home alleine kannst du auch nachträglich verschlüsseln, das steht sicher irgendwo genau, wie es geht...
<seboh> ja, schade, hatte ich leider schon vermutet! Danke trotzdem!
<ring0> seboh, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<seboh> Danke, werd ich mich mal gleich ransetzten!
<ring0> seboh, gerne. sollte recht leicht von der hand gehen
<stevieh> ls
<k1l_> stevieh:  command not found
<stevieh> k1l_: ;-) pfad nicht gesetzt? 
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-22
<manfred88> moin, kann ich mir irgendwie anzeigen lassen, welche pakete ich manuel in den letzten 2 tagen installiert habe ?
<Fuchs> Solcero: magst Du bitte mal Deine Verbindung flicken? 
<Fuchs> das darf ja nun nicht wahr sein 
<t2> Hallo, ich kann den flashplugin-installer nicht installieren: " Hängt ab von: libnspr4-0d soll aber nicht installiert werden". Weiß jemand Rat?
<jokrebel> t2: zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in einem PasteService bitte
<jokrebel> !pasten > t2 
<kubine> t2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<t2> Das Problem findet sich unter [paste:420023:flashplugin-installer]
<jokrebel> funktionierender Link wär nett
<t2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420023/
<kubine> Title: flashplugin-installer › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> t2: Immer noch : zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in einem PasteService bitte
<t2> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s": http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420028/
<kubine> Title: flashplugin2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> t2: Hm da scheint alles abgearbeitet
<jokrebel> t2: Versuch jetzt (nach dieser Aktion) nochmal den install-Befehl
<t2> jokrebel: kann es sein, dass die Repos z.Zt. nicht die korrekten Abhängigkeiten enthalten? 
<jokrebel> t2: Möglich aber eher selten sowas.
<t2> jokrebel: identischer Output wie vorhin.
<jokrebel> t2: Wobei, wenn ich es recht nochmal überlege, seint dein "apt-get update" recht kurz zu sein. Vielleicht fehlt Dir ja auch ein Quelleneintrag. Zeig doch mal Deine Source-Listen her.
<jokrebel> *scheint
<t2> sources.list: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420033/
<kubine> Title: flashplugin3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> t2: Das Paket das Dir fehlt sollte in der Section: universe/libs sein
<mibfrog> Hallo, kleine Frage. Habe ein Notebook mit Ubuntu 12.10 vor mir. Ich User A möchte einige Dateien aus dem Home Verzeichnis von User B auf eine externe Platte verschieben - allerdings per GUI. Generell soll User A vollen Zugriff auf das Homeverzeichnis von B haben. Habe schon mit CHMOD rumgespielt, bekomme aber immernoch die Meldung "Nur Leseberechtigung." Jemand Rat? Danke im Voraus
<t2> Ich habe "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> t2: Versuch mal auf die Hauptserver umzustellen.
<t2> jokrebel: sorry, aber wie geht das?
<jokrebel> Du hast GUI? Synaptic bzw. Softwarecenter?
<t2> Softwarecenter
<jokrebel> dann öffne das mal
<t2> ok
<t2> ok, habe Hauptserver ausgewählt
<jokrebel> t2: Dann ins Pull-Down-Menü bei bearbeiten - ganz unten Paketquellen
<jokrebel> ah gut
<t2> Paket-Quellen werden abgerufen...
<jokrebel> t2: Vor dem nochmaligen installierversuch bitte erst nochmal apt-get update ausführen
<t2> jokrebel: Hat nicht funktioniert, selber Output wie vorhin.
<jokrebel> t2: Da sollte dann auch nicht sowas wie http://de.a.... stehn
<t2> jokrebel: richtig, alles mit archive.ubuntu.com
<jokrebel> t2 versuch mal libnspr4-0d  zu installieren
<t2> Resultat: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420038/
<kubine> Title: libnspr4-0d › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hm mach mal ein apt-get -f install bitte
<t2> "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<jokrebel> geht ein install libnspr4?
<t2> Es sieht ja so aus, als bräuchte ich die ältere Version libnspr4 (= 2:4.10.2-1ubuntu1) statt der aktuellen 2:4.10.2-1ubuntu1.1 ... Kann ich die ältere Version installieren?
<t2> libnspr4 ist schon die neueste Version.
<jokrebel> t2: Dann hau das mal mit purge runter (aber nur falls es nicht noch anderes mitreißen will!
<t2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420043/ ... Soll ich das wirklich machen?
<kubine> Title: libnspr4 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> oha! Eher ähmm nö
<jokrebel> Eher erstmal aktuelles Backup erzeugen falls noch nicht vorhanden ;-)
<t2> Wie geht das?
<t2> Ich kann die komplette Partition nicht ohne weiteres kopieren wg. fehlender zweiter Festplatte.
<t2> Kann ich nicht irgendwie die ältere, vom flashplugin-installer verlangte Version installieren?
<t2> Oder dem flashplugin-installer irgendwie sagen, er soll die neuere akzeptieren?
<jokrebel> hab da momentan auch keine Ahnung was da bei Dir so extrem Quer hängt.
<t2> Liegt es definitiv an mir oder vielleicht doch an den Repos?
<jokrebel> t2: Hattest Du vielleicht vorher ne Installation an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert?
<t2> Nein, ich habe vom USB-Stick installiert und während der Installation ein LAN-Kabel angeschlossen (nach ein, zwei Minuten). Kann es daran liegen, dass ich zunächst ohne, dann aber auf einmal mit Netzzugang installiert hatte?
<jokrebel> t2: Mag das jetzt ungern auf meinem Produktivrechner ausprobieren. Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwo noch eine andere 14.04-Installation hab wo ich das testen kann
<jokrebel> t2: Das ist ein frisch installiertes 14.04.1?
<t2> Zumindest 14.04 LTS von der Homepage.
<t2> /proc/version: Linux version 3.13.0-32-generic (buildd@roseapple) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014
<jokrebel> aber ganz neu installiert? Dann brauchst Du vermutlich auch nicht wirklich ein Backup, wenn da noch gar nichts eigenes drauf ist.
<t2> Nein, ich kann das mit dem purge probieren, zur Not kann ich noch mal neu installieren. Es droht kein Datenverlust.
<jokrebel> warte mal
<jokrebel> t2: Bekomm ich bitte mal ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a"
<t2> uname: Linux t 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<t2> lsb_release: 14.04.1 LTS
<jokrebel> weil der aktuelle Kernel ist eigentlich 3.13.0-35. Da find ich es schon komisch, dass Dir da beim Dist-upgrade kein neuerer Kernel angeboten wird. Hast Du denn vielleicht schon länger nicht neu gebootet?
<t2> Eigentlich nicht, die Installation ist erst von gestern abend.
<t2> Sollte ich vielleicht noch mal neu installieren?
<jokrebel> Wenn Du noch mit einem ältern Kernel unterwegs bist aber bereits neueres installiert hast, kann das schon auch schuld sein.
<t2> Also mein Kernel ist nicht aktuell? Dist-Upgrade bietet mir keinen neuen an.
<jokrebel> t2: Und wann hast Du letztmalich rebootet?
<t2> Weiß ich nicht mehr. Soll ich das mal machen?
<jokrebel> t2: aja - nach der installation von nem neuen Kernel ist ein neustart nötig. Wenn Du ein dist-upgrade gemacht hast, welches auch einen neuen Kernel istalliert hat, aber noch nicht neu gestartet wurde, kann so ein Fehlverhalten schon mal auch völlig normal sein ;-)
<t2> Gut, ich boote mal neu. Bin kurz weg.
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein ls /boot
<jokrebel> oder auch länger ...
<t2> So ich bin wieder da. uname-a sagt immer noch Linux t 3.13.0-32-generic
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein ls /boot
<t2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420048/
<kubine> Title: ls /boot › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> t2: Bitte nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" 
<t2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420053/
<kubine> Title: update etc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hmhm
<testdr> dämliche Frage zu t2 update Problemen: wieso sind da welche auf "Ign" von den paketen?
<jokrebel> t2: Mag sein, dass da wegen dem verspätetem Netzwerk wirklich was quer hängt.
<t2> testdr: weiß ich nicht, war bei mir immer schon so.
<t2> jokrebel: wäre es vielleicht besser, ich würde nochmal neu installieren mit LAN-Kabel von Anfang an drin?
<jokrebel> t2: Lernen und experimentieren kann man mit dieser jetzigen Installation bestimmt prima. Wenn Du schnell ein funktionsfähiges Ubuntu willst wäre aber die Neuinstallation eine vermutlich schnelle Alternative.
<t2> Gut, dann mache ich das. Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe! Bin dann mal weg.
<jokrebel> t2: Gerne - viel Erfolg beim 2ten Versuch
<jokrebel> und Du weist ja jetzt wo Du uns findest ;-)
<Tuor> hi, was ist der "logical" sektor size? Bei meiner hd steht da: "Sektor size (logical/physical) 512B/4096B
<phillip> Tuor: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080120123858AAd76ei
<kubine> Title: What is the difference between a physical sector and a logical sector? (at answers.yahoo.com)
<Tuor> phillip, ah ok thx!
<sincex386> guten Abend 
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-23
<manfred88> moin
<ghostcube> Hallo, ich hab folgendes problem 6 Kanal Spektrum DX6i Funkferbsteuerung, trainer schüler usb adapter, ppm modus. Wird auch super erkannt. nur leider will die Axen konfiguration nicht so ganz hinhauen
<ghostcube> jemand ne idee
<manfred88> kann ich irgendwie auslesen welche pakete ich in den letzten 3 tagen installiert habe (manuell)
<dadrc> manfred88, /var/log/apt/history.log
<dadrc> ghostcube, bei solch präzisen Fehlerbeschreibungen?
<manfred88> dadrc:  danke, sehr nice
<ghostcube> dadrc: ich müsst wissen ob schon jemand eine funke kalibriert hat unter linux. die hat 5 axen 0 - 4, 3 ist blind
<ghostcube> wenn ich allerdings die axen durchkalibriere hat axe 4 nur negativen raum von -32000 über 0 bis -32000
<ghostcube> das führt im sim zu ner nicht gewollten problematik
<ghostcube> 0 1 2 sind sauber zu kalibrieren
<dadrc> Google sagt, dein Kabel ist scheiße und du sollst ordentlich Löten lernen :>
<dadrc> Ansonsten keine Ahnung, sorry, noch nie was mit gemacht.
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> dem kabel is gut, dem geht auch unter windows supa :D
<stevieh> hmm... wieso gehen meine mouse edge bindings für compiz nicht mehr?
<stevieh> tasten gehen, aber keine edge bindings.
<stevieh> schräg
<Perzeus> #help
<rubberduk> ?
<Fuchs> Perzeus: ja? 
<Fussel> in kombination mit drüben wette ich, es hat sich erledigt :)
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> wo ist drueben 
<Fussel> \o/
<Perzeus> fussel
<Perzeus> in ostberlin ?
<Fussel> der offtopic
<Perzeus> ahso
<Skorpz> Hallo, ich suche ein Editor in dem ich Scripte für das Programm Octave schreiben kann. Bzw wie genau man die Dateiendung auf .m umstellt wenn es mit jedem Editor geht. Ich nutze Xubuntu 14.04.1
<Skorpz> Ich habe schon versucht bei Mousepad den Dateityp auf Octave umzuschalten, aber habe damit das erwünschte Ergbeniss nicht erzielen können.
<rubberduk> Skorpz: das jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Also die Frage
<sash_> Skorpz: gedit sollte das ganz gut können.
<sash_> Die kleinen Editoren aus den schlanken Desktop-Umgebungen unter Umständen nicht.
 * rubberduk hätte im Angebot: vi(m), gvim, emacs, mcedit, joe, e3
<rubberduk> ...
<Skorpz> sash_: Okay, danke sehr.
<dadrc> Also, wenn man in Mousepad sagt, es soll die Datei als "hallo.m" speichern, macht es das auch.
<sash_> Ich denke, es ging auch um Syntax-Highlightning.
<Skorpz> Ich hatte genau das Versucht und konnte die datei mit Octave aber nicht aufrufen.
<dadrc> Das liegt dann aber eher an deiner Datei/dem Inhalt eben jener Datei, nicht an der Dateiendung
<Skorpz> Ja, da muss vorhin igrend etwas falsch gewesen sein. Ich hab es nochmal getestet. Jetzt gehts danke sehr.
<rubberduk> dann gvim - da gibts hervorragendes syntax-hilighting bei vieeeelen Dateitypen
<sash_> gvim benutzt doch niemand.
<sash_> Bzw. gvim empfiehlt man doch niemandem.
<Rochvellon> wie geht das, wenn ich ein laufwerk unter mehreren verzeichnissen mounten möchte? kann ich da einfach die verzeichnisse hintereinander schreiben?
<testdr> Rochvellon: wahrscheinlich meinst Du die --bind Option von mount - siehe man mount
<Rochvellon> damit kann ich auch geräte binden?
<geser> einmal normal mounten und die Kopien per bind-mount (auf den 1. Mountpunkt) (oder Symlinks nutzen)
<Rochvellon> symlinks scheiden aus. aber es geht mit --bind, so wie ich es mir vorstelle :)
<celsion> hat jemand eine Idee ob/wie ich eine GPT-Festplatte mit einem BIOS booten kann? Würde gerne das bei meinem Laptop vorinstallierte Windows zum Hardware-Test bei meinem anderen Rechner benutzen..
<bullgard4> celsion: Vielleicht hilft Dir daies hier weiter: http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/cc725797.aspx
<kubine> Title: Change a GUID Partition Table Disk into a Master Boot Record Disk (at technet.microsoft.com)
<holymoly> Hi kollegen
<holymoly> ich habe per sudo apt-get install ddclient
<holymoly> das programm isntalliert... nun würde ich es gerne finden, wo ist das programminstalliert
<Fuchs> holymoly:  der Befehl  `which ddclient`  oder `whereis ddclient`  sollte das liefern, 
<holymoly> danke :)
<Fuchs> weil es ziemlich sicher in $PATH liegt. Also die ausfuehrbare Datei. Die Bibliotheken etc. liegen da, wo sie sollten. 
<Fuchs> Vermutung:  /usr/bin/ 
<holymoly> du bist profi :)
<David1977> in der GUI würde ich es im Menü "Internet" suchen
<David1977> Da es da wohl am meisten mit zu tun hat, könnte es dort zu finden sein
<Fuchs> David1977: ddclient via GUI zu starten ist ein bisschen sinnlos
<Fuchs> von daher wuerde ich das nun nicht empfehlen 
<David1977> Ich habe keine Ahnung was genau das ist....ich habe nur gelesen, das es was mit DynDNS zu tun hat. Von daher würde ich auch eher vermuten, dass es vielleicht eher ein Service statt ein normales Programm ist...also eher ein Komandozeilentool
<David1977> aber WENN es eine GUI hat, dann würde ich am ehesten unter "Internet" suchen
<Fuchs> Es ist ein Kommandozeilentool  (gut, man kann es auch in einen cronjob packen, ist am sinnvollsten), es aktualisiert bei dyndns Diensten die IP, und es hat keine GUI. 
<holymoly> gui ist doof... terminal ist macht :) habe ich gelernt ^^
<Fuchs> Von daher wuerde ich es da suchen, wo ich geschrieben habe :p 
<holymoly> fuchs hat alles gepasst danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<gia> hallo, ich nutze fälschlicherweise ubuntu 64bit auf 2gb  seit jahren, nun will ich aber 32bit installieren. mein cd/dvd erkennt ubuntu cd/usb nicht, kann ich irgendwie noch installieren.
<nagetier> gia, was erhoffst du dir von der Umstellung auf 32bit?
<gia> habe nur 2GB ram...
<gia> eigentlich funktioniert alles GUT... aber 64bit auf 2GB (mini-rechner) ist komisch
<nagetier> das ist ok, kannst getrost 64bit verwenden.. wenn du keine weitern Gründe hast.
<gia> alles klar
<nagetier> die Arbeit lohnt es sich nicht zu machen
<gia> danke. aber lubuntu-cd wird erkannt. sehr komisch
<nagetier> hm.. Laufwerk ist in Ordnung?
<nagetier> CD wurde korrekt gebrannt?
<nagetier> md5 geprüft?
<gia> cd ist bei anderem notebook mehrfach verwendet
<gia> laufwerk funktioniert gut und erkennt lubuntu/xubuntu
<nagetier> dachte es würde lubuntu nicht laden?
<gia> aber okie, danke. ubuntu funktioniert gut, ich lasse es dabei
<gia> es lädt alles, außer UBUNTU
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> "aber lubuntu-cd wird erkannt. sehr komisch".. ahso, was ist dann daran komisch?
<gia> ubuntu wird nicht erkannt. das ist komisch
<nagetier> aah.. ok, jetzt verstehe ich, entschuldige
<gia> its okay, danke ... 
<nagetier> ok, hab spass
<jokrebel> ???
<maze-m> moinsen
<nagetier> ebenso
<maze-m> kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich xbmc updaten kann?
<nagetier> bestimmt diejenigen von #xbmc-linux :)
<bekks> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ? :)
<nagetier> oha, hier wird einem noch geholfen ;)
<maze-m> bekks: na ja, hab ich schon gemacht... aber ich hab das gefühl, dass sich da nicht viel geändert hat....
<stevieh> wenn das aus den normalen quellen ist, kannst du das normal updaten, und wenn du das aus dem xbmc team ppa hast, dann auch
<zy3pD> aber aufpassen mit pae kernel
<maze-m> ich hab mir xbmcbuntu installiert
<maze-m> stevieh: wie kann ich denn gucken, ob es geupdatet wurde?
<nagetier> maze-m, die wirst doch die Version vor und nach dem Update prüfen können?
<stevieh> apt-cache showpkg xbmc und schauen, ob die version mit dem übereinstimmt, was du erwartest.
<nagetier> 'tschuldige, schaue bei deiner letzten Frage nicht rechtzeitig auf das Display
<nagetier> schaute*
<maze-m> nagetier: kein problem :)
<nagetier> :)
<maze-m> stevieh: danke dir :)... ich probier das gleich mal
<stevieh> XBMCbuntu needs a manual update to 13.2, which is now available from the Ubuntu PPA.
<maze-m> stevieh: ah okay :/.... das heißt, wie installier ich das? 
<stevieh> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<kubine> Title: HOW-TO:Install XBMC for Linux - Kodi (at wiki.xbmc.org)
<stevieh>  apt-cache showpkg xbmc
<stevieh> Package: xbmc
<stevieh> Versions: 
<stevieh> 2:13.2~git20140817.2155-final-0trusty
<maze-m> stevieh: bei nem apt-cache showpkg xbmc bekomm ich das: http://paste.debian.net/122701/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<stevieh> dann hast du wohl das ppa nicht eingebaut.
<maze-m> also sollte ich das mal wie oben beschrieben einbauen...
<stevieh> so isses
<maze-m> stevieh: okay, ich geh gerade mal die "Simple Installation Instructions" durch
<stevieh> nie verkehrt.
<stevieh> mag ja sein, dass ich zu doof bin, aber hast du mal nen Link auf das xbmcbuntu image?
<maze-m> stevieh: wieso :)?
<stevieh> ich hab mit gestern 14.04 server und xbmc installiert, vielleicht spar ich mir damit, das ganze sleep und start gehampel selbst einzubauen...
<stevieh> ah, habs. War wirklich zu doof
<stevieh> ist das schon ein 14.04?
<stevieh> ok, habs
<maze-m> ja, is es :)
<maze-m> und is sehr entspannt zu installieren
<maze-m> stevieh: was meinst'de denn mit sleep und start gehampel?
<stevieh> wie xbmc gestartet wird, wie power management funktioniert etc. pp.
<maze-m> stevieh: ah okay. hast dir's denn heruntergeladen?
<stevieh> ja, aber ist zu gross für ne CD und die Möhre bootet nicht von USB
<maze-m> oooh ha, das is dann ja schon ne ziemlich alte kiste, oder?
<maze-m> kannst'de es nicht über's netzwerk installieren?
<stevieh> hmm... ne, ich such mal nach nem dvd rohling
<maze-m> haha, da müsste ich allerdings auch suchen :)
<stevieh> genau einen gefunden
<maze-m> :D :D 
<maze-m> Haha, dann mal loos
<maze-m> so, ich bin erstmal wieder weg. vielen dank euch erstmal
<k0tze> hey leute, gibts en konsolenbefehl(kombination) um den CPU voll auszulasten? ne zeitlang oder muss ich en shellscript schreiben?
<k0tze> zwecks temperatur überwachung
<k1l_> da gibts einige
<k0tze> hätte jetzt ne while(1) schleife gemacht mit irgendner berechnung, über konsole wüsste ich grad keinen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benchmarks  such dir was aus
<kubine> Title: Benchmarks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k0tze> okay das sind aber zusatz pakete meint ja eher irgendeine kombination von konsolenbefehle
<k1l_> ja z.b. cpuburn
<k0tze> lmsensors hab ich zum überwachen der Temperatur müsst halt nur dem CPU mal ordentlich was zu tun geben
<k1l_> aber um etwas zu finden was einen heutigen cpu voll auslastet musst du erstmal suchen
<k0tze> hmm okay, dann versuch ichs mal per shell script mal schauen wie weit ich komme und wenns nichts wird lad ich eins der vorgeschlagenen pakete :)
<k1l_> ich versteh nicht warum du da nicht einfach schnell cpuburn nimmst :)
<k0tze> k1l_: warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht ;)
<k1l_> das hat 14,3kB
<k0tze> haha, okay okay überredet
<k0tze> k1l_:  siehste da gehts los "sudo apt-get install cpuburn" "cpuburn cpuburn: Befehl nicht gefunden."..
<k1l_> man cpuburn :)
<k1l_> hier mal in etwas ausführlicher: http://sudo-gedit.net/content/tutorial-ubuntu-cpu-stress-test
<kubine> Title: Tutorial: Ubuntu CPU Stress Test | SUDO-GEDIT.NET (at sudo-gedit.net)
<k0tze> k1l_: die man hats getan... nach 7 min vollast noch nicht im kritischen bereich, sollte noch klar gehen.. definitiv kühler als auf win7!
<Rochvellon> welches paket stellt für ubuntu die einstellungen für standard-anwendungen bereit?
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-24
<boh> Huhu, kennt jemand ein Warenwirtschaftsprogramm mit Rechnung oder und POS ? Habe mir openerp an gesehen, für die geplante Verwendung bräuchten die Benutzer ein Jahr Eingewöhnung und vor der Rente könnten sie es bedienen. Im Endeffekt: Was habe ich im Lager, wenn ich davon was Verkaufe wird mit der Rechnung oder der Kasse der Bestand angepasst. Brutto Netto Reglungen wären nett aber nicht zwingend nötig.
<d0x> Hi, kann ich irgendwie eine virtuelle netzwerkkarte hinzufuegen?
<d0x> em wlan karte?
<d0x> es geht darum das ich einen service habe der nur richtig laeuft wenn er eine WLAN karte erkennt
<holymoly> oin moin kollegen ... ich habe mir ddclient auf mein ubuntu system installiert... wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der dienst läuft ? 
<mekeor> hallo. ich habe einige album-cds, die ich gerne auf meinen rechner kopieren würde. bei meinem letzten versuch hießen die dateien allerdings nur "Track 1.wav" etc und auch die ID3-tags waren nicht vorhanden. – wie kopiere ich eine audio-cd also richtig auf meinen rechner unter ubuntu?
<mekeor> letztes mal habe ich die CD einfach mit drag&drop mit thunar (– ich benutze xubuntu –) rüber kopiert...
<mekeor> mekeor: hast du dir schon mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen angeschaut?
<kubine> Title: CDs rippen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mekeor> mekeor: äh, nein. ich wusste nicht, dass "rippen" das "das Kopieren von Musik oder Filmen von einer Datenquelle auf die Festplatte eines Computers" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rippen) bezeichnet. 
<kubine> Title: Rippen – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<mekeor> mekeor: aber danke :)
<koegs> mekeor: führst du selbstgespräche?
<LetoThe2nd> moin... gerade jemand ne idee, wie ich mdadm dazu überreden kann das wieder zusammenzusetzen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8417548/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> das raid 5 hat scheinbar heute früh beschlossen, keinen bock mehr zu haben. und einfacher assemble-versuch scheitert an "1 disk und 1 spare reichen nicht" (sinngemäss)
<k1l> also wenn ich als raid noob raten müsste würde ich sagen es liegt daran, dass b und c .A. als arraystate haben
<LetoThe2nd> hmmm
<LetoThe2nd> irgendwie schauts aus als hätte sich das erste drive um 2:irgendwas ausgeklinkt, und die beiden dann bis 8:irgendwas in diesem .A. state gelandet
<LetoThe2nd> ist jetzt auch kein super-beinbruch. aber würde mir ne amtlich backup-rückkopierorgie ersparen
<derFiet> moin. Ich bin grade das erste mal in meinem leben dran, postfix einzurichten
<derFiet> das gehört ja echt zu den höheren weihen :)
<testdr> derFiet: wieso? Sendmail fand ich komplizierter.
<derFiet> ich habe mailserver noch nie eingerichtet 
 * derFiet <-- boon
<NikP> Wie kann man nochmal verhindern, dass der Monitor nach 10 Minuten ihnner Konsole blank wird? Ist nämlich nen bissken nervig.
<stevieh> man setterm
<NikP> Mal wieder keiner hier ne Idee, wa? :D
<stevieh> doch, aber wenn man zu doof zum lesen ist.
<testdr> stevieh: das hat er wohl nicht sofort als Antwort verstanden, da fehlt die direkte Ansprache an seinen Userchannelnamen -- und wer weiß schon so was wie setterm, tty .. etc.
<stevieh> jo, aber apputzen kann er noch selber.
<testdr> stevieh: ist offtopic - woher weißt Du wie seine Unterhosen aussehen?
<stevieh> :-)
<maze-m> stevieh: na hat das mit dem xbmcbuntu geklappt?
<stevieh> maze-m: ja, er läuft schon, eben noch ne HDMI Karte eingebaut...
<maze-m> Meinst'de ne Grafikkarte mit HDMI :D?
<stevieh> so mein ich das ;-)
<NikP> Wie hieß noch ma der Befehl, damit der Monitor nicht mehr nach 10 Minuten blank ist?
<NikP> (Auf TTY1)
<testdr> NikP: Du bekamst den Hinweis Dir "man setterm" anzusehen und da nachzulesen
<NikP> Tja, hab ich nicht empfangen, da irgendwie aiccu (IPv6) total die Probleme hatte. Entschuldigung, aber ich habs wirlklich nicht bekommen.,
<NikP> :D
<testdr> NikP: falls die man-page zu lange ist - da gibt es was zur Option "-blank"
<testdr> NikP: noe - hast Du nicht "bekommen" - Stevieh hatte es einfach ohne Deinen Namen explizit anzugeben gleich als Antwort hier geschrieben
<NikP> DAS mein ich mit kack-IPv6.
<NikP> OK, dann ma danke für eure Antwort! Tschau!
<psyclepath> Moing
<derFiet> Moin, ich habe eine Frage zum Thema SASL und SSL/TLS: Ist bei der Verwendung einer per SSL verschlüsselten Verbindung die Nutzung von SASL zum Zwecke der Verschlüsselung der Authentifizierungsinformationen überhaupt notwendig?
<derFiet> oder unterschlage ich hier zentrale Aspekte der Aufgabe von SASL?
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> haette ich ja hier in Deutsch antworten koennen. Wie langweilig. 
<derFiet> Ich dachte mir schon fast, das jemand namens "Fuchs" auch im deutschen Ubuntu - Dschännel zu finden wäre :)
<Fuchs> Nun gut, Antwort bleibt die selbe. 
<derFiet> ja :)
<Fuchs> und ein /whois haette das Denken abgenommen, das listet gemeinsame Kanaele ;p 
<derFiet> aber so haben wir uns ein paar großbuchstaben gespart ...
<jokrebel> Crossposter?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: spielt keine Rolle mehr :) 
<jokrebel> wär trotzdem bääh ;-)
<derFiet> ich könnte hier aber auch noch die Antwort reinschreiben: Nein, SSL ist kein Ersatz für SASL, da SASLs Hauptaufgabe die Authenfizierung ist. SASL bietet eine Liste von Authentifikationsmechanismen, SSL verschlüsselt eine Verbindung. Auch wenn SASL Passwörter teilweise verschlüsselt überträgt, einen echten Schutz bieten diese Verschlüsselungen nicht.
<Fuchs> hast Du schoen zusammengefasst . 
<jokrebel> brav
<derFiet> jokrebel: Warum ist crossposting baeh?
<Fuchs> derFiet: ist es schon, ist so. Weil man dann an zwei Stellen Antworten hat / verfolgen muss, z.B.   Und weil es halt auch ein bisschen unnoetiges Rauschen erzeugt. 
<jokrebel> derFiet: Is ähnlich wie Spam zu sehn ;-)
<Fuchs> aber ein Weltuntergang ist es auch nicht, sonst haette ich es gesagt. Es gilt halt als unhoeflich, finde ich persoenlich auch  (mit Ausnahmen). 
<derFiet> gut zu wissen... Bin nicht nicht lange in öffentlichen IRC-Channeln unterwegs...
<derFiet> s/nicht nicht/noch nicht
<Fuchs> derFiet: das meiste ist eigentlich gesunder Menschenverstand, den Rest lernt man durch Zuschauen und Mitmachen, oder es wird einem gesagt, so wie nun hier. 
<jokrebel> derFiet: Kein Problem soweit, aber grade wenn manche in mehreren Kanälen sind kann es schon lästig wirken das ein oder ander Problem gleich in 2,3 Kanälen zu lesen/lesn zu müssen
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-25
<holymoly> Moin Kollegen... ich habe heute morgen einen Artikel von heise gelesen 
<holymoly> Standard-Unix-Shell Bash erlaubt das Ausführen von Schadcode
<derFiet> oh... mensch
<holymoly> Hat es von euch schon jemand geschafft die Lücke zu nutzen ?
<derFiet> Schadcode: rm -rf /
<holymoly> ....
<derFiet> oh, ich hatte es zunächst als schlechten scherz abgetan
<derFiet> "Ein denkbares Angriffsszenario sind GET-Requests über HTTP, da CGI laut den Bash-Entwicklern frei definierbare Inhalte des Requests in Umgebungsvariablen schreibt", der dann ohne weitere prüfung ausgeführt wird...
<derFiet> Aktuelles Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: fiet@stuaget ~ $ env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<derFiet> bash: warning: x: ignoring function definition attempt
<derFiet> bash: error importing function definition for `x'
<derFiet> this is a test
<holymoly> derFiet: JO bekaomme gleiche Meldung
<holymoly> scheint also zu gehen
<derFiet> holymoly: ja, soweit ich sehen kann, kam das update heute morgen um kurz vor 7 bei mir an
<koegs> eben, die Updates für Ubuntu sind schon verfügbar
<innerand> Was sind den so Gruende aufgrund denen Apt updates zurueck healt (kept back)? Bzw wie finde ichr aus weshalb ein Update zurueckgehalten wird?
<innerand> aktuell hab ich das zB bei mariadb
<jokrebel> innerand: Besser dist-upgrade nutzen
<innerand> ty, jokrebel. Kannte ich nicht. 
<jokrebel> innerand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no#Kommandos
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> innerand: Und http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<kubine> Title: Why use apt-get upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Keba> Hallo :)
<jokrebel> Moin
<Keba> Kann ich updatedb irgendwie mitteilen, dass es generell mit weniger (sagen wir halb so viel) Festplattenlast arbeiten soll und dafür eben doppelt solange braucht?
<Keba> (Firefox und mplayer machen aktuell nämlich keinen Spaß mehr)
<testdr> Keba: 1. prüfe ob updatedb nicht Verzeichnisse indiziert, die Du gar nicht brauchst.
<testdr> Keba: dann 2. 3. 4. u.s.w. bis dahin, dass Du komplett das abschalten kannst, wenn Du so was wie "locate" gar nicht nutzt.
<stevieh> Keba: du kannst mal schauen, wie der nicelevel von updatedb ist
<Ace78> Ich hab ein Problem mit der printers.conf seit ich ein Update auf 14.04 eingespielt habe, editiert ubuntu die printers.conf selbst. Weiß jemand woher er die Informationen nimmt die er da reinschreibt?`
<stevieh> tat ubuntu das nicht schon immer?
 * jokrebel hatte noch nie nötig eine printers.conf zu editieren
<geser> mlocate läuft schon mit ionice -c3
<geser> (siehe /etc/cron.daily/mlocate)
<stevieh> das macht doch cups?
<Ace78> Ich mach da ein paar böse Dinge. Ich mach von meinem ubuntu ein image, clone das und tausche dann die printers.conf aus. Nur schreibt er die seit neuestem selbstständig wieder auf den alten stand
<jokrebel> stevieh: eben
<stevieh> Ace78: ah.
<geser> Ace78: hast du auch den cupsd gestoppt, bevor du die printers.conf ausgetauscht hast?
<Ace78> Genau genommen geht das so. Ich clone die Festplatte in einer PXE umgebung. Dann mounte ich die Festplatte, tausche die printers.conf und erst dann wird das ubuntu gebootet
<Keba> testdr: locate ist ganz nett, darauf möchet ich nicht verzichten. Und die PRUNEPATH-Option enthält schon (größtenteils) die Pfade, dich ich ausschließen würde
<Keba> mit PRUNENAMES noch die .git-Sachen auszuschließen ist vielleicht ganz nett
<stevieh> Keba: und das updatedb startet bei dir aus dem cron?
<Ace78> Das vorgehen hat in 12.04 noch problemlos funktioniert. Austauschen kann ich auch immernoch logischerweise. Aber sobald ubuntu fertig ist mit booten steht wieder der alte kram drin.
<Keba> stevieh: jap
<jokrebel> Keba: In zukunft einfach das updatedb händisch starten wenn es grade "gelegener" ist.
<Keba> Mittlerweile ist es auch vorbei, solange dauert das ja auch nicht
<stevieh> jo
<stevieh> Ace78: da ist noch ne printers.conf.O? Zumindest bei mir...
<testdr> Keba: wie lange dauert das denn bei Dir? (das mlocate db erstellen)
<Ace78> ja die hab ich gleich mitausgetauscht.
<Ace78> Das hatte ich auch zuerst vermutet.
<Keba> testdr: Keine Ahung. Kann ich das nachträglich noch sehen?
<Ace78> Ich kann auch erzwingen das er meine nimmt indem ich ihm seine eigene lösche, aber das geht erst nach dem booten.
<Ace78> und dieser clone vorgang wird bei jedem boot automatisch durchgeführt.
<testdr> Keba: also bei mir sind es keine 10 Sekunden - dazu ist die Plattenbelastung gering, es werden ja nur die Direktoryeinträge gelesen und die cpu-Belastung ist auch kaum zu sehen. Der Job läuft normalerweise nur einmal am Tag und wenn Du nicht alles sofort aktuell brauchst, dann könntest Du den auch nach cron-weekly verschieben
<testdr> Keba: ich habe halt darauf geachtet, dass bestimmte User-Home-Verzeichnisse ausgenommen werden und dazu noch jene, in denen ich viel krimskrams habe (weil nicht das komplette /var ausgenommen wird)
<Keba> ohh, auf jeden Fall länger als 10 Sekunden
<Keba> .git wird jetzt mit ausgenommen, vielleicht hilft das ja schon
<testdr> Keba: wenn Du mittlerweile viele kernel-updates hattest und nie aufgeräumt hast, dann sammelt sich da auch vieles an - was eigentlich nicht indiziert werden muss
<Ace78> Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo ich suchen könnte?
<Keba> oh stimmt, das könnte sich was angesammelt haben
<testdr> Keba: Du kannst einfach mit "locate Dateinamensteil" testen was da indiziert wird, was Du nicht brauchst - z.B. mach ein "locate   png"   oder ein "locate md5sum"
<testdr> Keba: je nachdem wie Du vorgehst musst Du die Dateisystempfade nicht explizit ausklammern - z.B. wenn Du nur die letzten 3-4 Kernelversionen aufhebst u.s.w.
<testdr> Keba: es wird z.B. bei /var/cache und /var/local kein Unterschied gemacht - alles wird indiziert und da kann man schon mal einige "Leichen" liegen haben.
<stevieh> Ace78: mit welchen druckern erzeugt die denn dann cupsd?
<Keba> hm, ich überlege gerade, wann ich locate mal zuletzt für etwas ausherhalb von /home aufgerufen habe …
<testdr> Keba: wenn Du Spieler bist - die Zahl der Dateien in /usr/local/games nimmt da auch manchmal sehr zu
<Keba> Danke für die vielen Tipps. :) Ich beobachte das erstmal weiter, wenn es wieder mal so ewig dauert, kastrier ich das etwas mehr :)
<Ace78> na das sind alles server drucker
<testdr> Keba: dann könnte für Dich das Abschalten interessant sein und Du nutzt eine private locate-db nur für Dein home
<Ace78> stevieh: ich hab die Drucker schon verfügbar, aber ich will nicht, dass auf einem Rechner ein Drucker angezeigt wird der 100m weit weg ist.
<stevieh> Ace78: und den macht der immer wieder dazu?
<Ace78> Na in der Grundintallation hatte ich alle Drucker die auf dem Server eingerichtet sind ins lokale cups
<Ace78> und dann halt um die zu sortieren in der printers.conf nur die dringelassen die sinn machen für den jeweiligen client
<stevieh> Ace78: und wenn du die drucker nach dem starten mit lpadmin wegmachst?
<Ace78> stevieh: ich kann die shcon entfernen, aber dieser Vorgang ist nach dem nächsten booten wieder neu
<Ace78> ich clone die rechner jeden boot neu
<stevieh> schon klar, aber dann könntest du z.B. in rc.local die jeweilige drucker löschen...
<stevieh> und die liste welche gelöscht werden pro rechner setzen
<Ace78> Ich würde das Problem am liebsten an der Wurzel angehen. Ich möchte ja auf jedem Rechner andere Drucker weghaben.
<stevieh> ja, du willst ja auch auf jeden Rechner andere Drucker da haben.
<Ace78> schon
<jokrebel> Keba: Oder eben wie gesagt dem unpassenden Zeitpunkt zuvorkommen und das updatedb per Hand ausführen wenn Du eh grad was abseits des PC zu tun hast.
<Ace78> Das austauschen der printers.conf läuft halt so schön automatisch. Für aktionen nach dem booten muss ich mir halt mehr ins knie bohren
<Ace78> stevieh: wo ubuntu das herkriegen könnte weisst du auch nicht?
<stevieh> Ace78: das ist doch egal, ob du aus rc.conf aus ne delete_printers liste nimmst oder das über die Datei machst. 
<stevieh> Aber komisch isses schon, wo der das her bekommt....
<Ace78> ah hab ich noch vergessen. Er ersetzt bei der gelegenheit auch noch die ip gegen einen namen
<Ace78> also ich hab ipp://10.16.1.1 und er macht daraus ipp://server.local
<Ace78> das funktioniert halt gleich doppelt nicht
<stevieh> was ist, wenn du cupsd stoppst, dann die printers.conf tauschst und dann wieder startest?
<stevieh> same thing?
<Ace78> das muss ich ausprobieren
<RedNifre> Hi.
<RedNifre> Was muss ich tun, um ein Ruby-Script in der Kommandozeile starten zu koennen, ohne den Pfad zum Script anzugeben?
<k1l> in den pfad wechseln?
<k1l> oder meinst du etwa es in den $PATH zu packen?
<RedNifre> Ich vermute ich meine etwas in den PATH zu packen.
<RedNifre> Bin nicht sicher, ob ich das path-konzept verstehe. Sind das einfach alle verzeichnisse, die durchsucht werden, wenn man einen befehl eintippt?
<k1l> ja, aber für die ausführenden programm, also ruby in deinem fall
<RedNifre> ich habe eine shebang ins script geschrieben, so dass ich es momentan mit ./script.rb starten kann.
<RedNifre> Geht es irgendwie, dass ich in jedem verzeichnis "script" starten kann, oder funktioniert das nur fuer richtige binaries oder shell scripte?
<k1l> 2.
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.5] Nach #apt-get clean, apt-get update und apt-get upgrade: "The following package have been kept back: "linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic." Warum hält Xubuntu die zurück?
<k1l> bullgard4: apt-get dist-upgrade nutzen
<k1l> kernel upgrades brauchen immer dist-upgrade
<bullgard4> Aso.
<RedNifre> Hm. Also ist es unmoeglich, ein ruby script wie ein "richtiges" programm zu benutzen? Muss ich also ein shell-script schreiben, dass das ruby-script startet?
<RedNifre> ah, funktioniert doch :) Zumindest kann ich es jetzt mit "script.rb" starten.
<RedNifre> hm, habe jetzt das script.rb in script umbenannt und in ~/bin gelegt und den pfad in meiner .profile datei dem $PATH inzugefuegt, funktioniert perfekt. Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe, k1l :)
<k1l> ja mit so alltäglichen namen wie "script" wäre ich da was vorsichtiger
<Keba> jokrebel: ja, aber das würde ich dann doch immer vergesse
<Keba> n
<RedNifre> Heisst nicht wirklich "script", aber der name ist ja fuer die Frage egal.
<RedNifre> Mich stoert eher, dass man dem dateinamen nicht mehr ansieht, dass es eigenlich eine .rb datei ist. 
<RedNifre> hm, vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit einem symlink im path namens "meintollesscript" der nach "~/scripte/meintollesscriptrb" verweist oder so...
<RedNifre> Jepp, geht. Ich denke ich lasse es dann so.
<Ace78> stevieh: das ist extra seltsam. ich hab cups angehalten die printers.conf getauscht und cups neu gestartet. Danach war zunächst die alte Druckerliste aktiv. Nachdem ich cups nochmal neu gestartet habe dann die neue
<stevieh> aha?
<stevieh> reproduzierbar?
<stevieh> was ist da für ne ui drauf?
<Ace78> Ich boot den client nochmal
<Ace78> Also ui hab ich da ganz normal unity gnome
<stevieh> vielleicht fingert da gnome drin rum?
<Ace78> möglich wärs. Aber wo könnte gnome den quatsch speichern?
<Ace78> nach dem warum will ich garnicht fragen
<stevieh> oder fragen wir mal so rum: passiert das auch, wenn kein User eingeloggt ist am Anfang?
<Ace78> ja das hab ich bereits probiert
<Ace78> das problem ist unmittelbar nach boot da
<stevieh> dann kann es nicht gnome sein
<Ace78> und kann der client die drucker irgendwie vom server pollen?
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> genau, vielleicht siehst du gar keine Lokal eingerichteten Drucker, sondern die Warteschlangen vom Server?
<Ace78> wäre möglich. Aber er überschreibt mir auch die lokale printers.conf mit quatsch den ich nicht brauchen kann
<jokrebel> Hin und wieder bekomme ich im Terminal bei den unterscheidlichsten Tätigkeiten eine Zeile mit "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" angezeigt.
<jokrebel> Das was ich ausführen wollte klappt dann aber trotzdem ganz normal. Was kann das sein und was muss ich tun?
<testdr> jokrebel: was für ein Terminal?  Etwa console mit bash? Oder xterm, etc.
<jokrebel> testdr: Glaub dass ich das auch schon in anderen GUI-Konsolen hatte. Aktuell passierte es in xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<testdr> jokrebel: bei einem bestimmten programm? Die Meldung weißt auf den Quellcode hin und "source3" sieht nach selbstgebaut aus.
<testdr> jokrebel: wenn Du nicht unbedingt die ganze bash-Funktionalität brauchst, dann kannst Du einfach in die "sh" wechseln um zu sehen ob zu großes environment die Ursache ist. Du wirst ja nicht gleich zu dem bash-bug gehackt werden?
<jokrebel> Zerant: Nix selbstgebautes und (wie oben bereits geschrieben) bei völlig unterschiedlichen Aktionen 
<Zerant> jokrebel: … falsche adresse :P
<testdr> jokrebel: nimm mal xterm - und wie gesagt im xfcw4-terminal zum Testen "sh"
<jokrebel> Zerant: Ups sorry
<Zerant> wenn leute zerwas poken wollen und mich erwischen okay ;) aber wie schafft man das bei testdr :P
<k1l> kommt das nicht eher bei kaputtem ram?
<jokrebel> testdr: Ist ja nicht reproduzierbar und ich glaube, dass es auch in GNOME-Terminal und xterm schon aufgeteten ist. Das passiert oft Tagelang nicht und dann steht nach einem simplen "top" oder "nano /x/y/z.datei" diese Zeile dazwischen, es geht aber alles so wie es soll
<k1l> jokrebel: warte, das scheint was mit samba zu sien
<jokrebel> Zerant: Wirst lachen, genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt.
<k1l> jokrebel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214042  unten die letzten beiden comments zeigen lösungen
<kubine> Title: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" (at ubuntuforums.org)
<testdr> k1l: haste so Quelldateien schon mal gesehen:  ../source3/param/loadparm.c
<k1l> das kommt wohl vom samba kram, der samba user mit den system usern abgleichen will
<jokrebel> k1l: Jo - sowas in der Art hab ich auch grad gefunden
<testdr> wer nutzt den samba? Windows-User?
<jokrebel> keine Ahung warum das da drauf ist. Samba nutz ich eher selten bis nie
<jokrebel> jedenfalls danke - hab das jetzt wie empfohlen deinstalliert.
<schnuppi> Guten TAg
<schnuppi> weiß jemand, wie man einfach das root passwort rausbekommt, oder neuen user anlegen kann mit admin rechte!?
<testdr> schnuppi: root hat in den default-einstellungen kein "passwort" -- das macht der User mit zusätzlich admin-Rechten
<testdr> schnuppi: das nennt sich genauer: der User mit den ausreichenden sudo-Rechten
<schnuppi> ja mein problem ist, das ich daß passort nicht mehr weiß
<stevieh> wie du auf einem unverschlüsseltem Linux root werden kannst, steht auf genug websites
<testdr> schnuppi: ja - findest Du auf:  wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> passwort zurücksetzen geht über die recovery.
<k1l> !zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu Zugangsdaten_vergessen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<schnuppi> ok, danke ich werde es versuchen
<fif0> hey leute, ich versuche gerade meinen laptop via cups-browsed mit meinem zentralen cups server zum laufen zu bringen. Auf meinem Notebook werden alle Drucker angezeigt, nur werden meine Druckauftraege nicht gedruckt. 
<jokrebel> *rat* flasche Treiber
<jokrebel> falsche sogar
<fif0> es funktioniert ja, wenn ich direkt vom server aus drucke
<fif0> ich habe im error-log folgendes gefunden: Aborting job because it has no files.
<fif0> ich hatte es zuerst ueber client.conf geloest und das hat auch funktioniert, nur dann musste ich bei den Einstellungen mit den Daten vom zentralen Server anmelden
<fif0> das ist ja auch mist
<jokrebel> fif0: Und? 
<fif0> jokrebel: Naja so eine wirklich gute Loesung ist das ja auch nciht. Bei Ubuntu konnte ich einfach unter Drucker->Verbinden den Server eintragen und es hat funktioniert. Nur unter Kubuntu gibt es das ja leider nicht. 
<jokrebel> wenn ich von meinem Rechner im Wohnzimmer was ausdrucken will an dem Drucker der am Rechner im Schlafzimmer hängt brauch ich den Passenden Treiber (auch) am Wohnzimmer-PC
<jokrebel> einfach über localhost:631 mit CUPS direkt?
<fif0> Aber der zentrale Server soll ja den Druckauftrag an den Drucker schicken, sodass ich nciht viel auf den clients einrichten muss
<fif0> ja, da habe ich auch schon geschaut. Nur die Einstellung nicht gefunden, die das gleiche macht wie die Ubuntu Druckereinstellungen
<jokrebel> keine Ahung ob das gehen kann ohne das der Client weis, was das für Drucker ist und ohne den passenden Drucktreiber installiert zu haben. Vielleicht wenn Du da ein PDF rüberschickst und der Druckerserver einfach stur jedes ankommende PDF ausdruckt.
<testdr> der client braucht den Druckertreiber nicht - der cups-server muss die Drucker aber freigeben und liefert dann den Namen etc. an den client. Funktioniert definitiv so - da ich selbst einen Drucker mit einem Druckertreiber betreibe, der nicht auf dem anderen Rechner installiert ist.
<testdr> fif0: cups-Server Einrichtung - beim client Suche nach anderen cups-Servern und ihren Druckern und dann werden die dortigen angezeigt - es wird kein extra Drucker beim client eingerichtet - es sei denn man will etwas ganz spezielles machen (dann weiß man aber Bescheid).
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das bluetooth-applet dazu überreden, dass es beim start trotz deaktiviertem bluetooth in der leiste erscheint? alternativ: wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der schalter zum einschalten von bt im einstellungsfenster eine wirkung hat, da bt darüber nicht aktiviert wird. ausschalten hingegen funktioniert damit.
<fif0> testdr: Danke :)
<hyperhyper_> Hallo, hätte Jemand kurz Zeit mir bei einem Ubuntu Problem zu helfen?
<zy3pD> !ask
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Einfach die Frage stellen
<hyperhyper_> Möchte Controllerlab installieren, dies ist eine KDE Anwendung und benötigt KDE Packages
<hyperhyper_> leider weis ich nicht wie ich die Installiere
<hyperhyper_> kdelibs4c2a
<hyperhyper_> zeigt mir Synaptics an
<hyperhyper_> gibts da so nen repositories link?
<testdr> also wenn synaptics das bereits als Auswahl anzeigt..?
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Einfach das Paket installieren. Die Abhängigkeiten werden automatisch mitinstalliert.
<zy3pD> wenn kde libs bebötigt werdne, dann werden die eigentlich als abhängigkeiten sofort mit installiert
<hyperhyper_> ja genau das würde fehlen, nur kann snypatics das nicht laden
<hyperhyper_> Fehler: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar!
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Dann versuch es mal im Terminal mit "apt-get install blablub" und nopaste uns das ganze
<jokrebel> !pasten > hyperhyper_ 
<kubine> hyperhyper_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hyperhyper_> okay super ich probiere das!
<hyperhyper_> [paste:420058:KDE packages]
<hyperhyper_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420058/
<kubine> Title: KDE packages › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hyperhyper_> einer ne Idee wo ich die Packages herbekomme? bzw wie installier ich die :S
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Was für Ubuntu-Version hast Du denn?
<hyperhyper_> die neueste
<hyperhyper_> 14.04
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Was ist denn dieses "Controllerlab" und wo ist es her?
<jokrebel> bzw. wo wäre das her
<hyperhyper_> das Controllerlab wurde für KDE entwickelt und es ist ein Entwicklungsstudio für AVR Microkontroller
<hyperhyper_> ich suche kurz die Seite
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Weil ich kann schon dieses Paket nicht finden
<hyperhyper_> http://cadmaniac.org/projectMain.php?projectName=kontrollerlab
<kubine> Title: cadManiac.org (at cadmaniac.org)
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Nunja - das scheint was externes zu sein und eben nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen. Wie hast Du denn das soweit gebracht, dass Du (wenn es nicht wegen abhängigkeiten fehlschlagen würde) überhaupt installieren kannst?
<jokrebel> oO
<hyperhyper_> ich kanns nicht installieren
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Wie man da schön schon an den Dateinamen sieht ist das schon etwas älter http://www.cadmaniac.org/projectMain.php?projectName=kontrollerlab&section=download
<kubine> Title: cadManiac.org (at www.cadmaniac.org)
<hyperhyper_> ich mach nen doppelklick und dann geht synaptics auf und sagt mir das
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: In synaptic ist _ohne_fremdaktionen diese Paket nicht vorhanden. 
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Hast Du da bei Download ein .deb-Paket runtergeladen?
<hyperhyper_> ja genau war ein .deb Paket
<hyperhyper_> ich wollte das Programm ausprobieren, da ich mit Eclipse es nicht schaffe die AVRs zu Programmieren
<hyperhyper_> hab das AVR Plugin schon drinn in Eclipse aber ich kann da meinen Mikrocontroller ncihta auswählen und kann den Code nicht kompilieren echt unübersichtlich wie das funktionieren soll alles :S
<hyperhyper_> ich will nicht wieder zurück zu Windoof, dort hat das aber alles einfach so geklappt :S
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: schau Dir da mal die Dateinamen für an
<hyperhyper_> ja klar ists alt, aber was bleibt mir über? :D
<jokrebel> eggy und dapper sind uralt. Also ist auch das Programm uralt und wie es aussieht nicht für ein aktuelles System verfügbar.
<hyperhyper_> mein Ziel ist es: die AVRs zu Programmieren in C
<hyperhyper_> und flashen
<hyperhyper_> egal wie :D
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Etwas vergleichbares suchen welches es auch für das aktuelle Ubuntu gibt ;-)
<jokrebel> Programmieren mit hoffnungslos veralteten Programmen und Systemen? oO
<hyperhyper_> ich Programmiere Mikrochips, da ist das System egal
<hyperhyper_> Eclipse wäre die Lösung
<hyperhyper_> nur bring ich das nicht zum laufen
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Aber das gäb es wenigstens in "Aktuell" und sogar aus den offiziellen Quellen! Allemal besser als zu versuchen was völlig veraltetes das nicht für Ubuntu 14.04 ausgelegt ist dort rein zu prügeln.
<hyperhyper_> haha ja klar, benötige für das Eclipse jedoch auch wieder Hilfe weils von allein nicht ganz klappt...leider
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Dies zu lösen wäre aber definitiv die besser Vorgehensweise.
<hyperhyper_> dann bräuchte ich dafür nen Spezialisten ;)
<jokrebel> schilder doch einfach das Problem damit. Hier wird kaum ein "hier" schrein, wenn Du fragst wer Spezialist ist
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das bluetooth-applet dazu überreden, dass es beim start trotz deaktiviertem bluetooth in der leiste erscheint? alternativ: wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der schalter zum einschalten von bt im einstellungsfenster eine wirkung hat, da bt darüber nicht aktiviert wird. ausschalten hingegen funktioniert damit. 14.04
<hyperhyper_> Die AVR Plugins sind installiert, Toolchain wohl auch, jedoch wenn ich den Code kompilieren will, wird keine .hex files erzeugt und kann es auch nicht in den controller laden...
<zy3pD> Rochvellon, blueman beim starten mit aufrufen
<jokrebel> hyperhyper_: Kenn mich da nicht aus, aber kennst Du schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse
<kubine> Title: Eclipse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<betternick> hi!
<_moep_> hi
<nagetier> hi
<betternick> hallo, ich suche ein workaround für ein Problem mit einer Software unter Ubuntu
<k1l_> und die spannung wird uns umbringen :X
<betternick> *grrr*
<betternick> bin grad rausgeflogen
<k1l_> welches ubuntu welche software?
<betternick> ab Vers. 13.04 XaraXtreme
<betternick> auf 12.04 funzte es noch prima
<k1l_> !xara_xtreme
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xara_Xtreme
<nagetier> !funzt
<betternick> wäre schön, wenn es so wäre
<k1l_> 13.04 ist eh ein problem. du solltest auf 14.04 updaten
<betternick> es startet zwar, benutzt man aber ab 13.04 die Funktion Objekt drehen, stürzt es ab
<betternick> auf 14.04 dasselbe
<betternick> was ich selber bisher rausgefunden habe, ab 13.04 wurde Xara gegen eine andere Version von wxwidgets compiliert - könnte es daran liegen?
<betternick> wer den Fehler reproduzieren möchte: Xara starten, Rechteck zeichnen, Rechteck drehen - Absturz
<betternick> Idea? Anyone?
<k1l_> nee sorry. keine idee
<betternick> schade
<betternick> werd ich wohl wieder downgraden müssen
<k1l_> du kannst ja mal gucken ob das bekannt ist und ob da die xara leute einen workaround haben
<betternick> Problem ist wohl bekannt, liegt aber wohl außerhalb von Xara, daher meine Frage zu den wxwidgets
<betternick> trotzdem danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-26
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das bluetooth-applet dazu überreden, dass es beim start trotz deaktiviertem bluetooth in der leiste erscheint? alternativ: wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der schalter zum einschalten von bt im einstellungsfenster eine wirkung hat, da bt darüber nicht aktiviert wird. ausschalten hingegen funktioniert damit. 14.04
<Fussel> moin
<ShiroNeko> hallo, bezüglich der kompatibilität von debian und ubuntu, würde theroretisch alles was ich aktuell auf debian habe, unter ubunu auch funktionieren. zumindest das was aus den ofiziellen repos stammt?
<ShiroNeko> wie gesagt, theoretisch ... geht nicht um eine garantie
<k1l_> ShiroNeko: jo. ubuntu synct viele pakete aus debian. ein paar werden aber verändert. also je nach deinem setup kann es da veränderungen nötig machen
<ShiroNeko> k1l_: was extrem exotischen hab ich nicht am laufen, samba, vsftpd, openvpn, apache2, lvm2 setup sollte ich ja unverändert übernehmen können ... 
<stevieh> d.h. da würdest du die configs übernehmen?
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: genau, sowie die daten aus den home verzeichnissen
<stevieh> ja. sollte kein Problem sein. Am ehesten noch mit irgendwelchen . datein aus den Home verzeichnissen, die dann einfach nicht benutzt werden
<jokrebel> Meine Daten sind auf verschiedene Rechner verteilt. Immer wieder ärgere ich mich beim suchen nach bestimmten Briefen oder so. Würde das ganze nun gerne "vereinen" in dem ich eine zentrale USB-Platte an meinen Router hänge.
<jokrebel> Die "Dokumente-Ordner" da jetzt rüber zu kopieren ist jetzt nicht so das Problem. Auch das zusammenführen der einzelnen Unterordner muss ich wohl eher händisch machen. Aber wie geh ich am besten vor, damit das dann auch mit allen Rechner und der Zentralplatte syncron gehalten wird (ist dann ja auch gleich ein Art Backup, falls die Zentralplatte mal schlapp macht.
<yz3pD> freefilesync?
<yz3pD> weiß nicht ob dir das hilft
<jokrebel> yz3pD: Hm - könnt ich dann auch filezilla nehmen
<jokrebel> oder was wären die Vorteile?
<yz3pD> gucks dir ma an
<yz3pD> kp in wie weit die sich unterscheiden
<yz3pD> wollte nur die frage nicht unbeantwortet stehen lassen ^^
<jokrebel> yz3pD: Danke auf alle Fälle ;-)
<koegs> wieso arbeitest du dann nicht direkt auf dem usb-laufwerk? dann erledigt sich das synchronisieren
<yz3pD> ich hab meinen laptop als hauptfestplatte genommen
<Sephira> wieviele rechner sind denn das?
<jokrebel> koegs: Nun ja, ich versuch da grad die beste Lösung rauszufinden. Und syncen hätte halt den Vorteil von 1) schnellen lokalen Zugriff; Vorschau ... und 2) quasi immer ein bis zwei fast aktuelle Backupds
<jokrebel> -d
<koegs> freefilesync würde dann die arbeit übernehmen zu schauen was lokal aktueller ist als auf dem server
<koegs> ansonsten könntest du dir unabhängig von nem "serverlaufwerk" auch mal was wie syncthing angucken
<koegs> also direkter synchen zwischen den rechnern
<jokrebel> koegs: Und ich weis jetzt auch nicht, ob diese externe USB-Platte für 24/7 ausgelegt ist oder binnen kurzem die Füße streckt.
<dreamon> Habe probleme mit Wlan. Interne Wlan und auch mit einem USB Wlan probiert. Bei beiden das gleiche Problem. 14.04 zeigt an verbunden, aber auf einmal seh ich bei download nur noch 0b/s. Das passiert auch an verschiedenen Standorten. (verwende ausschließlich Fritzboxen)
<dreamon> Jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte.. Lan geht sauber
<jokrebel> koegs: Das ist ja das Problem. Die beiden Rechner die Daten enthalten sind meist eben nicht gleichzeitig an. Der Router (und dann dessen USB-HD) würden immer laufen.
<jokrebel> koegs: Und FreeFileSync ist halt ein PPA und laut Wiki für 12.04. Filezilla wär in den Quellen. Oder vielleicht direkt rsync?
<koegs> jo, ich würd dann für einfache zwecke rsync nutzen :)
<koegs> oder unison
<jokrebel> Wunsch ist halt "Datenorner von PC1" und "Datenorner von PC2" zusammenzuführen (was ich eh eher händisch machen würde, da da gleiches/ähnliches vorhanden sein könnte was ich immer erst individuell Prüfen muss, was die aktuelle Datei werden soll) auf ein "Fritzbox"NAS" und dann auf beide Rechner zu syncen um in Zukunft _alle_ Dateien von beiden Rechern aus greifbar zu haben (selbst wenn die USB-HD abgeraucht ist)
<jokrebel> Datenordner
<jokrebel> koegs: Laut Wiki ist unison auch nur für 12.04
<koegs> dann liest du ein anderes wiki als ich
<jokrebel> koegs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison
<kubine> Title: Unison › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> dann lies bitte richtig
<k1l> jokrebel: getestet. nicht funktioniert nur
<jokrebel> koegs: ok - korrigiere: Laut Wiki ist unison nur für 12.04 10.04 und weiter Unten ist noch 11.04 erwähnt. Aber nicht vom aktuellen 14.04
<k1l> jokrebel: dann mach einen haken für 14.04 rein, wenn es bei dir auch mit 14.04 geklappt hat :)
<koegs> jokrebel: da steht "diesen artikel hat jemand unter 12.04 getestet", da steht nicht "diese software gibt es nicht mehr in 14.04"
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> aber : Unison befindet sich nicht mehr in aktiver Entwicklung
<jokrebel> seh schon, auch dies wird wieder eine komplexere Baustelle als sich der Bauherr vorstellte ;-)
<dreamon> Konnte Problem lösen. -> http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<kubine> Title: Unstable wifi connection on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr (CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED reason=4 locally_generated=1) | zeroset (at zeroset.mnim.org)
<dreamon> Im /var/log/syslog gibt es viele Einträge mit -> Sep 26 19:23:05 dreamon wpa_supplicant[1306]: wlan6: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 
<trash84> hallo bin ein Linux bzw.Ubuntu noob
<robert1> hi
<trash84> ich hab auf mein Laptop ubuntu 14.04 installiert aber er packt es performce technisch nicht
<robert1> es gibt auch ressourcenschonendere alternativen
<nagetier> trash84, CPU und RAM-Ausstattung wäre interessant, auch der VGA
<trash84> soweit ich weiß ist zurzeit lubuntu am laufen, aber das system zeigt per Terminal ubuntu 14.04 an...
<yz3pD> trash84 geh ma in lubuntu auf menü→Einstellungen→Software & Aktualisierungen→Zusätzliche Treiber
<trash84> ist ein AMD Sampron 3000+  / 512 MB DDR1
<testdr> trash84: das ist schnell genug und auch genug speicher - aber nur wenn Du einen Vergleich zu Windows-XP machst
<nagetier> trash84, was machst du denn so unter deinem Linux, welche Programme laufen?
<testdr> trash84: genauere Angaben zur installierten Ubuntu-Version: 32/64bit und kann der Sempron 64bit?
<nagetier> nein
<trash84> es benutz es eigentlich zum surfen
<testdr> nagetier: sag nicht nein - ich hab einen sempron, der 64bit kann - da gab es kleine Unterschiede
<bekks> testdr: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Sempron%203000+%20-%20SDA3000DUT4D%20%28SDA3000BOX%29.html
<kubine> Title: AMD Sempron 3000+ - SDA3000DUT4D / SDA3000BOX (at www.cpu-world.com)
<jokrebel> bei grad mal 512MB RAM ist es wohl wurscht ob 32 oder 64 Bit
<bekks> Da reichen auch noch 16;)
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn man denn die 16bit-Programme noch herkriegt <g>
<nagetier> testdr, oh, tatsächlich, sorry
<trash84> also als Desktop ist Lubuntu
<nagetier> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Sempron_(K8)
<testdr> nagetier: ja - (auch wenn bekks das nicht gerne hört) aber ich habe so einen und kenne deshalb den Unterschied - von der Verkaufsbezeichnung bemerken die meisten User den Unterschied nicht.
<bekks> Wieso sollte ich das nicht gerne hören? Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass es 64 Bit Semprons gab - nur der hier verbaute ist halt ein 32Bit Sempron. :)
<testdr> trash84: in Lubuntu - wenn der Desktop geladen ist - starte in einem Terminal (xterm, uxterm): top
<testdr> trash84: und gib doch noch - zur Sicherheit - die genaue Bezeichnung des Rechners an, Laptop?
<nagetier> bekks, woher willst du das wissen?
<testdr> trash84: wenn der Desktop läuft sollten in top von den 512MB Hauptspeicher locker über die Hälfte frei sein.
<bekks> nagetier: Er sagte, er habe einen Sempron 3000+. Den gab es nur als 32Bit.
<testdr> trash84: von der Angabe des Hauptsspeichers ist es ein älterer Rechner und dann kommt als nächstes ein Test der Festplattengeschwindigkeit - sofern alles andere funktioniert.
<nagetier> laut obigem Link.. nein.
<bekks> "Data Width 32Bit".
<nagetier> bekks, auch der "Palermo E3"?
<nagetier> ich finde die Angabe gerade nicht
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das bluetooth-applet dazu überreden, dass es beim start trotz deaktiviertem bluetooth in der leiste erscheint? alternativ: wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der schalter zum einschalten von bt im einstellungsfenster eine wirkung hat, da bt darüber nicht aktiviert wird. ausschalten hingegen funktioniert damit. 14.04
<testdr> Rochvellon: das hast Du gestern schon gefragt - da weiß scheinbar keiner Bescheid -
<Rochvellon> kann ja sein, dass jetzt jemand da ist :D
<trash84> die 2,5 hhd müsste 5200u/min haben
<testdr> trash84: bitte, zuerst die genaue Hardwareangabe - zum Test der hd-Performance gib im Terminal ein: sudo  hdparm   -tT   /dev/sda
<testdr> trash84: und ist es ein Laptop? Welcher?
<trash84> ja, ein Acer Aspire 3000
<testdr> warum nicht gleich--
<trash84> 786 MB in  2.00 seconds = 392.82 MB/sec
<trash84> musste ja erst selbst die bezeichnugn finden
<testdr> trash84: das ist die Speicherperformance - wo ist der 2te Wert?
<trash84> 104 MB in  3.03 seconds =  34.38 MB/sec
<testdr> trash84: da hab ich schon geringere Werte bei Laptops gesehen - aber natürlich ist das Laden damit deutlich spürbar. Wenn die Angabe zur SiS-Grafik stimmt, dann dürfte das mit der Bremsklotz sein. Hast Du schon mal "Frozen bubbles" ausprobiert?
<testdr> für bekks, nagetier - das dürfte wohl ein AMD Mobile Sempron ohne 64bit Support sein
<nagetier> mag sein
<nagetier>  /proc/cpuinfo gab das auch etwas kryptisch aus.. 
<nagetier> 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm'
<nagetier> und 'getconf LONG_BIT'
<trash84> wäre xfce auf lubuntu sinnvoll?
<testdr> trash84: nein - mit Xubuntu liegst Du schon beim Desktop bei fast 500MB Speicher - aber Du musst testen wie die Performance wirklich ist. Kennst Du "frozen bubbles"?
<trash84> ist doch ein online spiel
<testdr> trash84: nein - wenn Du nach dem Rechner-Start und Lubuntu-Login das startest, dann sollte der Start ca. 4-8 Sekunden brauchen und das Spiel sollte trotz der langsamen Grafik so flüssig laufen, dass es eigentlich jedem Spass macht. Es ist ein einfacher Test ob die 2-D-Grafik schnell genug ist, ob die Eingabe per Tastatur ohne Verzögerung erfolgt und auch ob die Klangausgabe passt oder alles nur ruckelt. Letzteres glaube ich nach Deiner Laptop-Beschreibun
<jokrebel> trash84: Wenn Du XFCE willst, wär es besser xubuntu zu installieren (bzw. das Metapaket xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren)
<testdr> trash84:  - sorry - das war wohl wieder zu lang - der Text - firefox + youtube auf Deinem Rechner kannst Du wahrscheinlich vergessen
<trash84> da wäre doch ein 2D oder 3d benchmark besser gewesen oder?
<nagetier> jokrebel, gebe doch bitte nicht solche "Tipps", danke. Der Rechner ist nicht leistungsfähig genug, wie man lesen hätte können.
<testdr> trash84: es geht darum, dass Du auch Spaß hast - "frozen bubbles" gehört zu den verfügbaren paketen von ubuntu und lässt sich deshalb einfach installieren - wie jedes ubuntu-paket. Siehe auf der Seite mehr dazu - etwa in der Mitte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Ubuntu-Spiele/Arcade
<kubine> Title: Arcade › Ubuntu-Spiele › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Lies bitte nochmal was ich schrieb. Ich bin lediglich auf den Wunsch eingegangen lieber XFCE zu haben wo dann xubuntu-desktop nachzuinstallieren die bessere Lösung wäre. Mal abgesehn davon, dass lubuntu und auch xubuntu zwar für ältere Rechner gestrickt ist, aber 512MB RAM schon (bei beiden gleichfalls) an der unteren Grenze liegen.
<trash84> also frozen bubbles geht doch ohne probleme
<testdr> trash84: Du hast es probiert? Klangausgabe, Steuerung - keine Verzögerung und Ruckler?
<nagetier> jokrebel, den Wusch kann man ja haben, aber wäre einfach nicht sinnvoll auf dem System.
<jokrebel> testdr: Frozen Bubbles als "Benchmark" zu nehmen ist schon ... abgefahrn
<nagetier> und das darf man dem unbedarften Anwender auch gerne sagen und nicht noch empfehlen.. dann kann er nämlich gleich sein System neu aufsetzen oder wieder entrümpeln.
<testdr> jokrebel: ich weiß halt, dass es sogar auf Laptops mit nur 256MB Speicher ohne Probleme läuft - sofern die Hardware nicht andere Macken hat.
<trash84> also ton und bild funzt alles ohne verzögerungen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Sooo viel recourcenschonender ist lubuntu nun auch nicht im vergleich zu xubuntu. Da lohnt ein subjektiver Testvergleich allemal.
<testdr> trash84: wenn Du ohne Problem mehrer Level schaffst - dann kannst Du höchstens noch es per Vollbildschirm laufen lassen -- aber alleine die Dauer bis es geladen ist, die 4-8 Sekunden zeigen Dir, dass Du nicht zu viel von Deinem System verlangen kannst.
<nagetier> IMHO schon, xubuntu ist nahezu mit ubuntu/unity zu vergleichen, jedenfalls das Aktuelle
<trash84> ja der punkt ist halt echt, das es soviele Linux Dest. gibt und irgendwann mal hat man kein überblick mehr, zb. easypasy, damn, dsl, ect.
<nagetier> und er will kein bisschen mehr RAM benötigen als es derzeit lubuntu tut
<jokrebel> seis drum - ich geh ins Bett, irgendwie werdet ihr das schon schaukeln
<nagetier> DAnke, gute Nacht :)
<testdr> trash84: mit Lubuntu liegst Du eigentlich bei langsamen Rechnern richtig - es bleibt nur die Frage was Du sonst an Programmen nutzen willst.
<trash84> 90% zum surfen, und sonst nur schnell mal nen text schreiben oder so, also nicht großartiges
<testdr> trash84: surfen? Ist welcher browser? Firefox braucht schon mit wenigen "tabs" mehr Speicher als das ganze Lubuntu-Desktop-System.
<trash84> öhm ok, benutze ihn gerade#
<testdr> trash84: dann sollte aber sonst kein anderes Programm mehr laufen - das solltest Du eigentlich auch überdeutlich am Speicherverbrauch sehen und dann natürlich dürfte Dein Rechner auch schon "swappen"
<testdr> trash84: das "swappen" kann das sein, was Dir unangenehm auffällt, weil dann alles stockend und langsam geht
<testdr> trash84: LUbuntu hat im default 2 Desks, zwischen denen Du wechseln kannst. So ein Wechsel kann dann fast zum Geduldspiel werden.
<trash84> 1 desktop chat der 2 desktop youtube video
<trash84> geht doch ohne probleme
<testdr> trash84: dann freu Dich! Das geht bei älteren Laptops eigentlich nicht ohne Probleme. Was war jetzt noch  mal Dein Problem?
<trash84> ob es vielleicht etwas tuning möglichkeiten gibt, ausser dem browser zu wechseln, und preloader
<testdr> trash84: ein schnellerer browser ist das Problem - das gibt es eigentlich nicht, das hängt zu sehr vom Inhalt ab. Da hilft es oft schon, wenn eine Seite für den Inhalt ohne Grafiken oder zumindest ohne animierte Grafiken geladen wird. Preload solltest Du abschalten - das frisst nur Resourcen und spart nur Zeit wenn Du genug Resourcen (Speicher, CPU-Power, Netzbandbreite) hast.
<testdr> trash84: bei firefox, in   about:config, z.B. network.dns.disablePrefetch    auf   true   setzen, damit nicht bei jeder Seite alle links schon mal die dns-Abfrage gemacht wird
<nagetier> trash84, du könntest dich damit auseinandersetzen den Kernel minimaler und angepasster zu konfigurieren
<trash84> den kernel zu bearbeiten wäre eine interessante sache
<testdr> trash84: abschließend (weil das alles langsam nichts mehr mit Ubuntu zu tun hast), wenn Du Verschlüsselung nutzt oder nutzen willst, dann musst Du das auf das Minimum beschränken - also z.B. verschlüsselte Mails ja - aber nicht die komplette Festplatte (höchstens einen extra Bereich um gezielt dort sensible Dinge zu speichern).
<trash84> ne ne den Lepi hab ich ja eigentlich nur zum exprementieren und zum surfen
<testdr> trash84: das kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen - Du gewinnst nicht viel, etwas Performance, aber bei jedem Update vom Kernel musst Du händisch nachbessern.
<trash84> achso, sprich, ein selbst angepasste linux version zu erstellen wäre zu komplex
<testdr> trash84: es kostet Zeit - und bei einem langsamen Rechner um so mehr. WEnn Du es zum Spaß, zur eigenen Erbauung betreibst, dann ist das was anderes.
<testdr> trash84: siehe dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trash84> hm, da könnte man ja die ARM und PowerPC Prozessor rausschmeißen
<napterk> hi obwohl ich bei kile oder kate utf-8 eingestellt habe, kriege ich in den Dokumenten die Umlaute nicht richtig dargestellt?
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-27
<xcbe> Hey 
<xcbe> my last day in Munster today
<xcbe> any fun suggestions on things to do today?
<WindowsUser2014> Hallo! Gibt es unter Ubuntu eine Möglichkeit eine Systemwiederherstellung also ein BackUp zu machen?
<WindowsUser2014> Ich möchte nicht einzelne Dateien sichern sondern die ganze Systemplatte
<Sunzero> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<WindowsUser2014> Sunzero: Danke!
<blobb23> Hallo, ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit Teamviewer installiert. Leider ist diese Version nicht kompatibel mit dem PC von meinem PartnerPC. Wie aktualisiere ich diese? 
<PBeck> blobb23: hi. welche version hast du installiert und welche wird benötigt?
<blobb23> 7 installiert 9 benötigt
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamViewer <= blobb23 über die manuelle installation eines debs
<blobb23> ich hab jetzt mal das alte teamviewer ding deinstalliert
<blobb23> wenn ich jetzt das neue paket über dpkg installiere, kommen abhängigkeitsprobleme
<testdr> ist teamviewer nur 32bit? --> so was wie hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453157/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-14-04
<blobb23> nee gibt auch 64bit
<PBeck> blobb23: nopaste mal die abhängigkeitsprobleme
<blobb23> hat sich erledigt, war nur ein paket das ich manuell installieren musste
<k1l> blobb23: pack doch mal alles output in einen pasteservice
<k1l> so könnne wir nur rumraten
<PBeck> blobb23: perfekt - problem gelöst :)
<testdr> PBeck: aber keiner weiß genau warum? Irgendein paket? Vielleicht fehlt ja eine Abhängigkeit und dann könnte er schon angeben welches er manuell nachinstallieren musste.
<blobb23> so funktioniert alles, es war nur ein lib32asound2 paket
<k1l> adfggdesedfbgdsd: alles klar mit der verbindung?
<subz3r0> jmd vorschläge um 4TB disks zu partitionieren?
<subz3r0> MBR und 2x2 oder GPT und 1x4?
<subz3r0> platten werden mit luks encrypted und werden primär als backuplösung für einige DCs verwendet(images von den dcs)
<subz3r0> größte image hat momentan ~100gb
<testdr> subz3r0: hä? Ich mach da so viele Partitionen drauf wie ich brauche - und meist lasse ich noch etliches frei für spätere Partitionierung/Spielerein -- von den gpt-Festplatten hat keine unter 10 Partitionen bei mir
<subz3r0> testdr: es geht ums restoren. falls mal eine partition defekt ist
<subz3r0> eigentlich benötige ich nur eine partition. allerdings wie oben erwähnt, hatte ich schon glück und konnte z.B eine partition noch retten. andere halt nicht...
<testdr> subz3r0: eben - je kleiner die ist, desto einfache, deshalb sind die diversen Linux-Install-Systeme bei mir immer unter 100GB.  Ne 32bit z.B. sogar unter 20GB, das ist so klein, per fsarchiver noch nicht mal 10GB.
<subz3r0> darum gehts mir
<subz3r0> vielleicht ist es nen irrglaube von mir, dass ich mit 2+ partitionen "sicherer" fahre
<subz3r0> drum frag ich ja nach ner meinung :>
<subz3r0> hab mit storage lösungen sonst nicht viel am hut. muss mich dieses mal halt drum kümmern...
<testdr> subz3r0: eigentlich brauchst Du mindesten 2 Festplatten - da meist nie beide gleichzeitig kaputt gehen - und dann nur noch dafür sorgen, dass die wichtigen Sachen regelmäßig auf der anderen gesichert werden.
<subz3r0> testdr: es sind mehrere festplatten vorhanden. alle zukünftig mit dem selben daten bestand
<subz3r0> der gedanke war halt nun wie ich die partitionenieren soll... also was wohl ausfallsicherer ist
<subz3r0> da bei mir auch schon nur partionen defekt waren und nicht immer komplette disks
<subz3r0> dachte da hat vielleicht einer mehr erfahrung. wie z.B Du :>
<webgen> hey guys i need quick help plz
<webgen> I am on lubuntu
<webgen> and I want to check system information 
<webgen> i cant find a way to check it
<bekks> What exactly do you want to "check"?
<webgen> hardware information 
<webgen> processor, ram etc
<bekks> Then you might want to take a look at lshw
<webgen> hmm and what is thaT ?
<testdr> webgen:  check:  man lshw
<bekks> A command to be entered in a terminal
<bekks> :)
<webgen> oh I see, thanks man!
<webgen> very helpful :D
<bekks> webgen: And for english support, you'd better ask in #ubuntu, since this is a german language channel, actually.
<testdr> is the us/english ubuntu-channel dead?
<bekks> No.
<webgen> its not dead but for some reason it didnt show up in channel search
<testdr> webgen: and you did not ask in   #lubuntu
<webgen> sorry for invonvenience haha 
<webgen> hmm usually ubuntu servers are more "lively'"
<bekks> Ok, lets stop it in here.
<dreamon> Ich hab Probleme mit Wlan, das hakt und läuft dann wieder sauber weiter. syslog bringt dann gerne -> Sep 27 19:24:00 dreamon-Master wpa_supplicant[1306]: message repeated 4 times: [ wlan6: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED ]
<dreamon> sudo sh -c 'echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf' - Leider ohne Erfolg.
<MC2> Hallo Leute kann mir bitte einer mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS helfen? Ich habe folgendes Problem mit ich kann weder unter Firefox noch unter Chromium in Flash nicht auf Zulassen klicken?
<Wiesl> Hallo! hoffe jemand kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen^^Newbie-question:^Möchte gerne von Win7 auf meinen ubuntu-server im netzwerk zugreifen
<Wiesl> ssh funktioniert
<Wiesl> mit samba nicht
<Wiesl> kann per net usershare server /home/hans
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist keie brauchbare Fehlerangabe.
<bekks> *keine
<Wiesl> sry war noch nicht fertig^^^
<bekks> Dann schreib bitte ganze Sätze, und nicht 80 Zeilen ;)=
<Wiesl> okok ;-)
<Wiesl> kann zwar per win7 mit meinem 1.account auf die freigabe zugreifen, aber weder Dateien löschen noch kopieren, habe den home Ordner 777 Rechte gegeben, aber trotzdem kommt immer: "Sie haben keine Berechtigung für linux"
<bekks> Wie sieht deine Sambakonfiguration denn aus?
<Wiesl> 1 user in sambashare
<Wiesl> selbes passwort wie der user
<bekks> Was bedeutet "1 user in sambashare"?
<Wiesl> Fehlermeldung konkret:"Sie benötigen Berechtigung für die Durchführung des Vorgangs"
<Wiesl> Was meinst du genau mit Samba-config?
<bekks> Die Konfiguration des Samba Server Dienstes.
<Wiesl> per apt-get installiert und dann per net usershare einen Ordner freigegeben
<Wiesl> wie gesagt ich kann ihn nach eingabe des Accounts öffnen
<Wiesl> aber nicht bearbeiten
<bekks> Dann würde ich erstmal Samba vernünftig konfigurieren.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server
<Wiesl> ja habe ich gelesen
<bekks> Dann konfiguriere Samba bitte auch so :)
<Wiesl> aber da steht auch, dass ein "normales" net usershare vollkommen ausreicht
<bekks> Und nicht mit "net userfoo" :)
<bekks> Und auch bei der net userfoo Methode wird eine Konfiguration angelegt. Das steht da auch ;)
<Wiesl> ja klar, aber wie gesagt:"Es wird davon abgeraten, Dateien in diesem Ordner zu editieren und zu verändern." daher habe ich mich da noch nicht rangetraut^^^
<bekks> Niemand sagte was von Editieren.
<bekks> Aber eine Config zu erraten ist sauschwer, ohne Glaskugel.
<Wiesl> hier die config: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420078/
<Wiesl> natürlich beides hans^^^
<bekks> Mounten kannst du das Share unter Windows?
<Wiesl> ja
<Wiesl> aber wie gesagt nichts bearbeiten
<emine> hi kennt sich jemand mit mint aus? danke"
<emine> mint und installation von brother dcp 1510
<bekks> emine: JA, der Mint support. Nicht wir.
<bekks> emine: Wir supporten hier nur Ubuntu, kein Mint.
<Wiesl> lol @bekks, sry für die blöde Frage, nach Neustart von Samba funktioniert es jetzt
<Wiesl> trotzdem danke
<bekks> Ich würde den Kram über die Serverconfig machen, und nicht per net userfoo.
<emi> hi, ich hab eigentlich mint auf meinem laptop, konnte aber das channel dafür nicht finden. kennt sich jemand von euch aus? will das multifunkt-gerät brother dcp 1510 installieren und weiß nicht wie :(
<Fuchs> emi: der ist nicht auf freenode, sondern auf spotchat
<Fuchs> am besten da fragen. 
<emi> hast du mir zufällig nen link?
<Fuchs> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<k1l_> emi: die irc channel sind in den irc programmen voreingestellt. also wenn du xchat öffnest kommst du direkt da hin
<emi> ok danke ich probier das mal
<emi> kll ich hab die englische installation, komm ich irgendwie auch? ins deutsche chat
<k1l_> emi: ich weiß nicht ob die da unterscheiden bei mint. probier es mal aus
<Fuchs> die haben ggf. keinen Deutschen 
<emi> sieht nur nach englisch aus
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-28
<Cylly> *grumpf* hab gestern die beiden 64 gig sticks bekommen die ich vor wochen bestellt hab. Die gleichen wo ich schon 2 von da habe (selber Ebay.artikel wie beim letzten mal)... die Neuen sehen genau so aus, nur daß sie 20mb/sec lesend machen statt 200mb/sec. und ich bin noch dran zu prüfen obs wirklich 64 gog sind... *ärger* kommt davon wenn man bei chinesen bestellt ;-(
<Cylly> gig
<Loetmichel> ups,. falsches fenster, sorry
<SimpleMind> moi zusammen. eine frage: wenn ich einen xmpp-account auf zwei verschiednenen rechnern benutzen will und dies mit gnupg verschlüssele, brauche ich dann zwei schlüssel - einen für jeden rechner - oder kann ich einen gnupg-schlüssel an einen account binden?
<_moep_> das kommt vermutlich ganz auf den client an
<_moep_> gnupg für xmpp funktioniert z.B. nicht bei allen clients
<_moep_> otr ist verbreiteter
<SimpleMind> mit gajim funktionierts
<SimpleMind> also ein schlüssel pro client?
<bekks> Wie auch immer diese Schlussfolgerung zu Stande kam.
<Oimel> Hi ich habe da mal ein Problem. Mein lautstärkeregler bei meinem PC Gehäuse funktioniert zwar, jedoch funktioniert das leiser regeln nur einwandfrei, aber bei lauter muss man gefühlt 20x nach rechts drehen um eine Einheit lauter zu regeln. Kann mir dabei jmd helfen Bitte? 
<Oimel> Ich verwende xbmcbuntu in der aktuellen Version 
<jokrebel_> Oimel: Was muss man sich unter "lautstärkeregler bei meinem PC Gehäuse" vorstellen? Gibts da ne + und ne - Taste? Oder nen Drehregler
<Oimel> Ein drehregler
<jokrebel_> Oimel: Wie klappt es denn, wenn Du in der grafischen Oberfläche lauter/leiser drehst, ohne den mechanischen Regler anzufassen?
<Oimel> Also ich regle sonst immer via smartphone und das funzt problemlos 
<Oimel> Auch über Tastatur + taste geht's problemlos 
<jokrebel_> Oimel: Dann sieht das eher nicht wie ein Ubuntu-Problem sondern eher wie ein Hard-Fehler aus.
<jokrebel_> Hardware
<Oimel> Kann ich das irgendwie prüfen? Ich mein der drehregler ist ja glaube ich eingebunden als eine Art 2. Soundkarte wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe 
<Oimel> Im bios Setup kann ich für den direkt ac97 oder hdaudio selektieren 
<Oimel> Ac97 ist selektiert
<Oimel> Bin leider kein Profi was System Diagnose in ubuntu angeht
<Oimel> Well now i can say that it is not a Hardware Problem  @jokrebel_
<Oimel> Ich habe showkey ausprobiert und es wird sowohl beim leiser als auch beim lauter drehen ein keycode gesendet 
<Oimel> Je nach Anzahl der Drehungen 
<Oimel> 1 Einheit nach rechts kommt 115 an und eine Einheit nach links kommt 114 an
<Oimel> Aber wie schon gesagt im xbmcbuntu kommt von den lauter Drehungen nur jedes 20. Wirklich durch 
<Oimel> Ah fuck korrektur: ich drehe 20x nach links und es kommen 20 leiser Meldungen aber 20x nach rechts nur 1 x lauter 
<Oimel> Also doch ein Hardware Problem? 
<shadow33> Ich hab das Problem, dass ich mit nc/netcat keinen Chat in bekomme. Auf der Serverseite will ich mit 'nc -l -p 1300' den nc Server in den Lauschmodus setzen. Ich bekomme jedesmal einen usage error. So steht es in mehreren Quellen. Wird auch als root ausgeführt. Was mache ich falsch :-O ?
<testdr> shadow33: steht doch so in der man-page drin - es ist ein Fehler -l mit -p zu nutzen -- Du meinst wohl so was wie:    nc   -l  1300
<shadow33> Hmm dann muss die Syntax von nc wohl geändert worden sein und meine Buch und Webquellen veraltet sein. Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst, es steht in der man. Brett vorm Kopf :-D Danke
<robert1> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit evolution 3.2.3 (12.04), seit ich online mein e-mail-passwort auf gmx.net geändert habe, krieg ich evolution nicht dazu, erneut nach dem passwort zu fragen um es in das neue zu ändern, was kann ich tun?
<robert1> im menü von evolution gibt es die möglichkeit "Passwörter verwerfen", allerdings ohne erfolg.
<testdr> robert1: starte seahores und lösche dort
<testdr> nennt sich: seahorse
<robert1> das ist ein programm?
<testdr> robert1: ja - das ist das program zur veraltung Deiner User-Passwörter und evolution nutzt das auch
<robert1> ah, danke
<testdr> robert1: es kann eigentlich auch über das Menü aufgerfugen werden -- irgendwas mit Passwort
<testdr> sorry - meine linke Hand scheint schneller als die rechte zu sein - "twisted-chars" vertauschte Buchstaben
<robert1> ich hab was gelöscht, sollte das jetzt so aussehen, oder die ordner-symbole auch löschen? http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20141zcm5.png
<cathode_cathay> hi, ich habe mal eine frage: ich würde gerne den arbeitsspeicher von einem notebook erweitern. wenn ich da einen neuen ram-riegel einbaue, wird der dann von ubuntu automatisch erkannt und genutzt, oder muss ich manuell irgendwelche treiber installieren?
<k1l> cathode_cathay: automagisch erkannt
<cathode_cathay> super, danke
<robert1> also bisher unverändert mein mail-problem
<testdr> robert1: hattest Du denn in seahorse die gespeicherten Kennwörter in der Liste sehen können?
<robert1> ja
<testdr> robert1: und? Du hast die gelöscht und vorher mit der Klartextanzeige des Kennwortes kontrolliert, dass es wirklich die richtigen sind?
<k1l> robert1: mal einen relogin gemacht?
<robert1> ich log mich mal aus/ein, bis gleich
<k1l> irc liest evolution einmal beim einloggen den keyring aus
<testdr> ach so - ja, das kann auch sein, wenn er evolution die ganze Zeit laufen lies und das machte es oft im Hintergrund ohne, dass es der Anwender bemerkt
<robert1> ich habe alle schlüssel gelöscht, mich neu eingelogt, der schlüssel "login" wurde neu erstellt
<testdr> robert1: aber noch keine evolution-mail-schlüssel?
<robert1> genau
<testdr> robert1: und nun die Postfach-Abhol-Prozedur?
<robert1> ohne erfolg, gleiche fehlermeldung
<testdr> robert1: Du hast ubuntu-14.04 und das evolution aus den ubuntu-Paketquellen?
<robert1> nein, 12.04 und ja
<testdr> robert1: welche Fehlermeldung kommt den genauer?
<robert1> Fehler bei »E-Mail wird abgerufen«. Verbindung mit pop.gmx.net gescheitert: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler nachdem ich auf "Verschicken/Abrufen" geklickt habe
<robert1> ich kann ja mal in evolution mein konto löschen und neu anlegen
<testdr> robert1: ich dachte dann kommt ein Hinweis auf falsches Kennwort - aber Ein-/Ausgabefehler?
<testdr> robert1: Du kannst in evolution das alte auf inaktiv setzen und ein neues anlegen -- und dann kannst Du später nachsehen was los ist.  Vielleicht gmx anderes Protokoll -- ich hab kein gmx-Konto - nur von anderen weiß ich, dass die Umstellung auf Verschlüsselung manchmal Probleme bereitete
<robert1> ok ich versuchs
<testdr> robert1: bei ubuntu-12.04 war es bei mir öfter passiert, dass evolution die Kennwörter neu abgefragt hat, weil es scheinbar beim Start den keyring (von seahorse) nicht richtig gelesen hatte.
<robert1> testdr ja hat geklappt, jetzt nach dem neuerstellen kam die aufforderung zur passworteingabe und bei seahorse werden sie auch angezeigt, dankeschön :-)
<zy3pD> ma so ne frage: wenn man ubu jetzt mit extra /home installiert und im installer home verschlüsseln anwählt und dann später ein anderes linux isntalliert wird, wie kann ich dann die home parti weiterverwenden?
<testdr> zy3pD: lies mal im wiki nach - vielleicht formulierst Du dann Deine Frage mal genauer, z.B. hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis?highlight=home%20verschl%C3%BCsselt%20umziehen
<zy3pD> leere hdd→ubu installation→partis swap / und /home angelegt→während der installation gesagt dass home verschlüsselt werden soll→ubuntu partis swap und / gelöscht → z.b. xubu installation: erkennt der installer die verschlüüselte home parti+kann er drauf zugreifen, damit sie weiterhin als home dienen kann?
<testdr> zy3pD: Du hast gelesen? Ja - dann aber nichts verstanden - ich kann jetzt nur raten, dass Du von einer encfs-Verschlüsselung der Userdaten redest und nicht vom tatsächlichen /home. D.h. die Daten sind pro User verschlüsselt und damit ist das /home/UserNamexyz gemeint
<testdr> zy3pD: wie Du das "umziehst", das steht im Wiki (auf Deutsch) auch drin. Es geht über eine Kopie auf einem unverschlüsselten Bereich.
<julinox33>  hallo
<zy3pD> ist es eingetlich per grub parameter möglich auch in home ordner ohne passwort einzudringen?
<julinox33> mit iptables -L erhalte ich in der INPUT chain zwei Zeilen, die mich verwirren
<julinox33> target     prot opt source               destination          ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<julinox33> da ist zweimal die ACCEPT Regel drin
<testdr> zy3pD: soll ich raten? Normalerweise nein - ich kenne kein grub mit crypto-knack-modulen
<julinox33> die zweite ist o.k. d.h. nur pakete die von mir sind dürfen raus und wieder rein
<zy3pD> hab ma was mit /bin/bash da irgendwo reinschreiben gehört, deshalb
<julinox33> die erste lässt aber alles rein? ist da kein Widerspruch?
<julinox33> oder hab ich da ein Denkfehler?
<julinox33> erste Zeile: ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<julinox33> zweite Zeile: ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<julinox33> kennt sich da jemand aus?
<testdr> julinox33: 1. das was Du sagst hilft nicht - 2. es gibt z.B. INPUT und OUTPUT und es ist nicht klar woher das stammt was Du da zitierst und zuletzt - bei mehr Text, denn (die Original-Programm-Ausgabe) per paste-Dienst hochladen und hier die url/link dazu posten
<zy3pD> testdr, also kann man keine verschlüsselte home parti anlegen, ondern nur verschlüsseltes home verzeichnis?
<testdr> julinox33: wenn ich raten muss und das eine von der INPUT-chain und das andere von der OUTPUT stammt, dann ist das normal, dass da 2 sind
<testdr> zy3pD: nein - man kann alles mögliche verschlüsseln und einbinden - aber das was automatisch mit dem Ubuntu-Installer (per click+clack) machbar ist, das ist begrenzt. Je nach Installer gibt es da auch andere Optionen, wobei - mit dem notwendigen Wissen - der variabelste der für die ?Server-Installation ist (soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe). Da steht aber bereits jede Menge im Wiki dazu drin.
<zy3pD> testdr, ich will eingentlich nur nicht immer den home ordner kopieren müssen, wenn ich meine festplatte platt mache für neues linux
<testdr> zy3pD: der normale Installer (Desktop-Version) hat (so weit ich weiß) nur die Option der Festplattenverschlüsselung per LVM und die vom jeweiligen User-Home (wenn es bei dem User aktiviert wird).
<julinox33> testdr: ooh sorry hab da wohl was vergessen, es ist natürlich die chain INPUT mit der policy DROP
<testdr> zy3pD: dafür gibt es (soweit ich weiß) noch keinen Automatismus - ich mache so was per Hand -- d.h. nach der Systeminstallation (oder aus dem Live-System heraus) wird gezielt eine Partition verschlüsselt und wenn das System installiert ist, dann wird die gezielt eingebunden - entweder jeweils von Hand oder per fstab (die verschlüsselte)
<zy3pD> na gut
<zy3pD> dann doch von hand
<testdr> zy3pD: Du kannst immer nach einer Installation extra Festplattenpartitionen (fast) irgendwo einbinden und wenn die verschlüsselt sind, dann nach Angabe des Schlüssels - so wie man nachträglich neue Partitionen anlegen und verschlüsseln kann.
<julinox33> testdr: mehr Zeilen sind es ja nicht, daher sollte es hier doch auch ohne paste gehen. Du sagtest, das es normal ist? Kannst du das bitte besser erläutern
<julinox33> tesdr: nochmal, beide Zeilen sind in der INPUT drin! deswegen verwirrt mich das
<testdr> julinox33: ich rate nicht was für iptables Befehle Du eingegeben hast und ob Du vorher alte gespeicherte Konfigurationen gelöscht hast. Dazu gibt es sehr ausführliche howtos.
<julinox33> testdr: du sollst nicht raten, warum das so ist, sondern ob das ein Widerspruch ist, bzw. was da passiert
<julinox33> das ist meine Frage gewesen, danke
<testdr> julinox33: weiß ich nicht
<julinox33> welchen Einfluss hat den die Reihenfolge?
<julinox33> das konnte ich im wiki nicht lesen
<testdr> julinox33: ein iptables --list gibt immer mehr als nur 3 Zeilen aus! Und ich sprach von howtos - das sind digitale Bücher
<julinox33> hmm also in der INPUT habe ich NUR diese erwähnten zwei Zeilen, OUTPUT chain darf alles raus, und Forward chain ist leer(policy DROP)
<julinox33> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) 
<julinox33> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere  
<julinox33> das wars doch schon, was ist daran jetzt so schwer?
<testdr> julinox33: eben und ich rate hier nicht rum! Im default ist die forward policy auf ACCEPT und ich weiß nicht welche Befehle Du abgesetzt hast
<julinox33> Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
<julinox33> das war jetzt alles, sorry hätte vorher alles lieber posten sollen :)
<testdr> julinox33: ich sagte und das zum letzten Mal ich rate hier nicht - ich kann nur vermuten, dass Du die INPUT policy auf drop gesetzt hast, weil sonst die accept regeln gar keinen Sinn machen - und damit für mich Ende hier.
<julinox33> habe ich das nicht schon gesagt, ja klar (drop)
<julinox33> (17:32)
<julinox33> bzw. bei dir 19:32
<julinox33> hatte ich schon erwähnt, habe alles erwähnt
<testdr> !pasten > julinox33
<julinox33> hmm warum klappt das mit dem pasten nicht, es kommt immer wieder die selbe Seite mit falschem cpatcha
<testdr> javascript?
<julinox33> owbohl ich ihn richtig eingegeben habe
<julinox33> aktiviert
<testdr> cookies - (wobei da müsste ich auch erst wieder nachsehen)
<julinox33> hab ich erlaubt, ich probiers nochmla kurz
<julinox33> ne geht nicht, kann ich das ganz kurz hier posten
<julinox33> als Ausnahme
<julinox33> Chain INPUT (policy DROP) target     prot opt source               destination          ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED  Chain FORWARD (policy DROP) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination          ACCEPT     all
<testdr> julinox33: nein, mach das nicht - mit etwas glück fliegst Du dann auch dem channel weil irc das als flooding interpretiert und wie zuvor gesehen - so was ist nicht lesbar!
<testdr> julinox33: habe gerade nochmal das ubuntu-paste probiert, das funktioniert bei mir sofort. Also ist bei Dir doch noch was ganz anderes im Argen.
<julinox33> gut dann machen wir das andermal weiter... danke bis dann
<julinox33> testdr: bin wieder da
<julinox33> testdr: habe es nun denlich im past drin
<julinox33> unter #420098
<julinox33> testdr: hoffe du bist noch da. 
<julinox33> vielleicht kann auch jemand anders helfen. Im Paste: #420098 habe ich meine iptable Regeln drin
<julinox33> was mich verwirrt ist, das es im INPUT chain zwei Zeilen gibt mit ACCEPT
<julinox33> was genau bedeutet das nun. Ich will ja eigentlich nur die zweite Zeile haben, sprich nur das darf rein, was vorher raus ging
<julinox33> wenn ich eine iptable Regel persistent speichern will, ist es dann o.k. das skript in rc.local zu speichern, oder spricht da was dagegen?
<jokrebel> julinox33: Für was brauchst Du denn iptable? Was hast Du eigentlich vor?
<julinox33> hi, einfach nichts rein lassen, außer eine Verbundung wurde von mir aufgebaut.
<nagetier> julinox33, Hi, sende mal bitte für alle die sich beteiligen wollen den gesamten Link deines Paste
<julinox33> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420098/
<nagetier> danke
<julinox33> desweiteren hätte ich noch ne andere Frage: wenn ich eine iptable Regel persistent speichern will, ist es dann o.k. das skript in rc.local zu speichern, oder spricht da was dagegen?
<nagetier> julinox33, kommentiere doch einfach die erste ACCEPT Anweisung aus, und schau was passiert.. achte aber natürlich darauf dich nicht selber abzuschotten.
<testdr> omg
<julinox33> das ist aber nicht das skript, sondern die ausgabe von iptables
<testdr> julinox33: vielleicht hab ich jetzt erraten was das soll - wahrscheinlich hast Du die 2 accept-Regeln nicht auf die richtigen chains verteilt. HIer mal die meisten angewandten Beispiele (auch das mit "established") ist da drin: http://crm.vpscheap.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=29
<julinox33> mom ich zeig euch gleich mal das skript, mit dem die Regeln erstellt wurden. Ich paste es
<julinox33> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420103/
<julinox33> ich habe also zwei accept Regeln in der INPUT chain. Einmal für das lo Interface, und für ausgehende Verb. 
<testdr> julinox33: das script zeigt einen der Anfangsfehler - da werden etwaige vorhandene Regeln nicht erst gelöscht!
<testdr> julinox33: das ist dann so, wie ich geraten habe, da ist Müll von anderen Versuchen vorhanden
<julinox33> Du meinst ein iptables -F und ein iptables -X muss da vorher hin
<testdr> ich meine gar nicht - lies endlich mal die Anleitung oder mach Dein eigenes Versuchslabor auf.
<julinox33> also trotz des löschens, das selbe Ergebnis
<julinox33> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420108/
<julinox33> KEINE Änderung
<julinox33> Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung 
<julinox33> ciao
<julinox33> keine prof Antwort erhalten, ist so. Bitte weiter üben, danke
<sonotos> lol
<nagetier> gibt Typen m(
<dex12345> guten abend allerseits
<dex12345> kennt sich jemand mit der gnome shell aus?
<ring0> dex12345, was hast du denn für ein problem? vielleicht kann dir jemand helfen, wenn du konkret fragst :)
<k1l> dex12345: wo drückt der schuh?
<dex12345> also ich möchte das dash (linke leiste) das wenn man aktivitäten drückt dauerhaft angezeigt haben
<dex12345> ich nutze gnome-shell 3.8
<ring0> du möchtest, dass das hier der dauerzustand wird? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/01/24/Ubersicht-Benachrichtigung.png
<dex12345> jupp also nur die linke leiste dauerhaft angezeigt wird
<k1l> unity nutzen :)
<dex12345> :) 
<k1l> guck mal im gnome-tweak-tool ob es da ein setting zu gibt
<dex12345> ok 
<dex12345> nein leider net nutze gnome 3.8 centos, dachte vieleicht kann mans es auch in einer config einstellen
<k1l> hmm, frag mal die centos jungs dann. ubuntu bzw centos fahren da teilweise eigene settings
<ring0> gibt eine extension dafür: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<ring0> also ein klick entfernt ;)
<dex12345> cool
<dex12345> ja hab bei centos nichts gefunden, danke
<ring0> bitte, war ja mehr ein gnome problem
<dex12345> Ha, hat geklappt :-)
<ring0> :)
<dex12345> jupp desween dacht ich auch geich an die klasse comunity
<dex12345> von ubuntu
<dex12345> dann gute nacht
<valentina> hello someone talks espaà ± ol
<blabla> nah
<k1l> valentina: #ubuntu-es for spanish
<valentina> ok
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-21
<helmut_> moin
<koelner> Hallo, ich kann mich z.Zt. nicht bei Skype anmelden. Hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem?
<koegs> koelner: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Grossstoerung-bei-Skype-2822399.html
<koelner> koegs: Danke
<t4c> Moin, kleine Frage am Rande. Was ist Ubunutu Best Practice fuer iptables save/restore wenn man nicht mit ufw arbeitet?
<gentrix_> hi
<gentrix_> hello?
<mianos_> Servus. Ich hab ein äußerst merkwürdiges problem auf nur einer unserer vielen Ubuntu Server. Es handelt sich um eine Hyper-V VM. Diese hat einen statische IP und kann 1-2 Minuten nach dem eth0 online kommt Maschinen in einem anderen Subnetz, die sie über ihr default-gateway ohne spezielle routen erreichen kann, plötzlich nicht mehr erreichen. Das verrückte verhalten ist folgendes: anfangs funktioniert z.b. ein ping, na
<mianos_> ch kurzer zeit nicht mehr. Jetzt wird's wirklich komisch. Mit tcpdum sehe ich, dass die box einen ARP request für die IP im ANDEREN Subnetz verschickt und dank des Default GWs auch empfängt. Somit laufen alle zukünftigen Verbindungsversuche ins Leere, da die box versucht lokal per layer2 die andere IP zu erreichen. Jemand spontan ne Idee? 
<kakashiAL> kann mir einer bei diesem problem helfen:
<kakashiAL> https://paste.xinu.at/YdK/bash
<kakashiAL> https://paste.xinu.at/v0Vho7/Bash
<kakashiAL> ich versuche opencv auf ubuntu zu installieren
<kakashiAL> aber ubuntu verweigert sich
<kakashiAL> https://paste.xinu.at/v0Vho7/Bash
<kakashiAL> was kann ich da machen?
<koegs> was hast du bisher getan?
<kakashiAL> update und upgrade
<kakashiAL> koegs 
<David1977> hast du mal ein sudo apt-get install -f versucht?
<David1977> bin mir aber unsicher, ob das in dem Fall helfen wird
<kakashiAL> David1977: nee :/
<kakashiAL> aber kann ich mal versuchen
<kakashiAL> David1977: funxt leider nicht :(
<koegs> was hast du an PPAs drin?
<clay_> Ich möchte mit qiv die neuesten Bilder in einem Ordner anschauen. qiv `ls -t *` funktioniert nicht, weil die Bilddateien Doppelpunkte und Leerzeichen beinhalten. 
<clay_> Was kann ich tun?
<liou> Hallo, zufaellig jemand hier, derdie mit mit einem Problem mit Grub helfen koennte?
<Rochvellon> Frag doch einfach, liou. wenn jemand die antwort weiß, wird er sich schon melden
<liou> Also, ich habe hier einen PC mit Dualboot (UEFI) Windows 10 und seit vorhin elementary OS. Wenn ich den PC starte, startet zwar auch Grub, ich bekomme aber nur eine Zeile mit "grub _", wobei _ blinkt. Bin nun über ein Lifesystem drin und habe mittels Boot-Repair und einmal von Hand Grub neu installiert, aber selbiges Ergebnis. Hier die Ausgabe von Bootrepair: http://paste2.org/KbstIFFk So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter..
<ppq> liou, keine ahnung ob das die ursache ist, aber das fiel mir gerade so auf: normalerweise sollte die efi-systempartition die erste auf der hdd/ssd sein
<liou> Hm, okay .. Ich hab vor der Installation von eOS ein Clean Install von Win10 gemacht, das Layout der ersten vier Partitionen wurde automatisch so erstellt. Kann ich die Partitionen verschieben oder zerschieße ich mir dann die kompletten Systeme wieder?
<ppq> die ersten beiden scheinen von windows zu stammen - würde ich lieber nicht anfassen.. die erste sieht nach recovery partition aus. wenn du eine cd hast, mit der du win10 neu installieren kannst, brauchst du die eigentlich gar nicht.
<ppq> achja, weitere häufige ursache für uefi-probleme: secureboot. hast du das schon deaktiviert?
<liou> Jap,Secure Boot ist deaktiviert
<liou> Also, so wie ich das verstehe, ist die zweite Partition auf jeden Fall die EFI-Partition von Windows, so auch laut gParted während der Installation von eOs
<liou> In dem File von Boot-Repair gibts ja auch noch sdb1 - davon aber nicht verwirren lassen, das ist der USB-Stick
<dasdsda> Hey
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-22
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Habe ein problem mit einem configure script was aller wahrscheinlichkeit mit autoconf erstellt wurde. Ist sowas hier on topic oder soll ich wo anders fragen?
<stevieh> probier es mal.
<stevieh> aber immer den output am besten in ein pastebin
<Anticom> also ich hab ne toolchain für eine architektur installiert, für die ich compilen möchte (cris v32 architektur - nie gehört? kein thema! ). jetzt lass ich configure per "./configure --host=crisv32" laufen und wenn es zu der stelle kommt, wo die toolchain abgefragt wird "checking for cris-gcc" etc. ist das ergebnis immer "no". Wenn ich hinterher make laufen lasse, nimmt make auch den stink normalen gcc her
<Anticom> und die binaries, die am ende ausgespuckt werden, sind für meine CPU (vom build rechner)
<Anticom> stevieh: kann die config.log pasten, falls das hilft
<stevieh> mach mal, aber klingt ja schon so, dass du halt schauen musst, nach was er genau sucht (cris-gcc) und danach tante Gugl befragen.
<Anticom> (btw. es geht um die ntp sources, die ich cross-compilen möchte)
<stevieh> http://developer.axis.com/wiki/doku.php%3Fid=axis:compiling_for_cris_howto.html
<Anticom> naja, hab da so ne .deb installiert, die vom hersteller ist. die hat unter /usr/local/cris die toolchain installiert und den pfad hab ich einfach in meinn PATH gepackt
<Anticom> stevieh: gut geraten ;)
<Anticom> :D
<Anticom> da steht aber nix zu autoconf configure scripten :/
<stevieh> und der gcc in der toolchain heisst dann auch gcc?
<stevieh> oder heisst der anders?
<Anticom> cris-gcc
<Anticom> und der ist im path und danach sucht das configure skript laut ausgaben angeblich
<stevieh> aber dann ruft es danach doch den normalen gcc auf? Na, da solltest du suche. 
<Anticom> hab den pfad halt einfach per export PATH=<pfad>:$PATH hinzugefügt... kann es sein, dass dann in dem environment in dem configure läuft das irgrendwie nicht mitbekommt oder so?
<stevieh> evtl. kannst du das auch im makefile ändern...
<Anticom> also bin ein ziemlicher linux noob, desswegen denke ich, dass es einfach ein bedienungsfehler ist
<stevieh> autoconf ist auch fies.
<stevieh> kann ich auch nur 10% von... wenn überhaupt.
<Anticom> hm okay. gibt's hier nen dedizierten autoconf-channel?
<stevieh> na, such einfach mal und pastebin das log
<Anticom> schon dabei... läuft nur in ner vm, deswegen dauerts ein wenig
<Anticom> oh... oben in der config.log steht sogar, dass /usr/local/cris im pfad ist. komisch... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519537/
<Anticom> oh warte mal... er checkt nach crisv32-gcc nicht nach cris-gcc
<Anticom> hatte mal das configure-skript nach "cris" durchgegreppt und dabei auch irgendwo was von crisv32 gelesen, deswegen dachte ich, er löst das dann automatisch auf
<Anticom> gibt nämlich zwei unterschiedliche cris-architekturen v10 und v32
<stevieh1> genau
<Anticom> ich glaub ich probier's einfach mal ohne das v32
<Anticom> stareye: nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich an der stelle keinen Fehler begehe: wenn ich mir ne binary mit "file" ansehe, dann zeigt er mir doch die ziel-architektur und nicht auf welcher architektur das ganze compiliert wurde, oder?
<Anticom> ^ stevieh *
<stevieh> ja
<Anticom> mist
<stevieh> naja, wenn er den cris compiler nicht findet, nimmt er ihn nicht
<Anticom> stevieh: checking for cris-gcc \\ found /usr/local/cris/cris-gcc \\ result: cris-gcc
<stevieh> du musst doch da auch ein make machen, danach?
<Anticom> danach checkt das configure skript noch die compiler version. eventuell fliegt's da auf die schnauze
<Anticom> ja hab ich
<stevieh> schau mal ins Makefile, was da für ein compiler ist.
<Anticom> make clean, ./configure --host=cris, make
<Anticom> gcc -.-
<Anticom> aber im Makefile händisch rumeditieren kann gefährlich sein nehm ich an (?)
<stevieh> och, versuch macht kluch ;-)
<stevieh> das sollte sicher auch anders gehen, aber mei
<Anticom> ok, wenn mir alles um die ohren fliegt, schick ich die rechnung zu dir :p
<Anticom> :D
<Anticom> stevieh: weißt du zufällig, wozu die ac_ct_[AR|CC|CXX] variablen gut sind im Makefile? also muss ich die auch anpassen, oder reicht CC ?
<Anticom> weil ac_ct_CC ist auch auf gcc gesetzt
<stevieh> dann würde ich den wohl auch umsetzen
<geser> CXX ist der c++ Compiler
<geser> AR ist für das packen von static libs glaube ich
<geser> LD wäre auch noch von Interesse. Das ist der Linker
<Anticom> geser: das mit LD ist mir leider erst eingefallen, nachdem ich make schon angestupst hab
<Anticom> ich schau jetzt einfach mal, was passiert
<Anticom> hab gesehen, dass die einzigen cpp's ein paar tests sind
<Anticom> weiß jemand zufällig, ob da makefile config.status oder irgend eine andere externe datei (abgesehen vom Makefile ansich) während des build prozesses benutzt?
<geser> hängt vom Makefile ab
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: und unter umständen ist das paket halt einfach nicht direkt cross-compilierbar. hast du mal geschaut was die einschlägigen projekte damit machen? -> openembedded, poky
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: da kannst du aus den recipes üblicherweise rausfischen ob es patches braucht respektive wie der configure-aufruf ausschaut.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: nein habe ich nicht, bin wie gesagt noch nicht so versiert mit Linux und dem ganzen build prozess
<Anticom> okay danke, dann schau ich da mal rein
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: ich formuliers mal vorsichtig: crosscompilation für embedded systeme ist des öfteren mal ziemlich viel black magic.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: I'm not quite sure where to look at over at openembedded / poky
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: ich versteh dich auch auf deutsch ganz gut. im prinzip hier http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/meta-openembedded/tree/meta-networking/recipes-support/ntp/ntp_4.2.8p3.bb?h=master
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: plus noch relativ viel im environment. aus dem bauch raus würd ich sagen: verzicht lieber drauf.
<Anticom> oops, sorry, die meisten channels auf denen ich unterwegs bin, sind nicht auf deutsch
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> wieso ist dei download geschwindigkeit bei untity media unterschidlich
<Anticom> stareye: hast du auch so ne neue *super tolle* horizon box?
<stareye> ne fritzbox
<Anticom> hm... wir haben die jetzt seit 2 wochen oder so und seitdem hab ich nur ärger mit dem internet
<stareye> das erste mal 120Mbit dann nach zweiten mal weniger
<stareye> aso
<leszek> stareye: evtl. liegts am server 
<leszek> Anticom: die horizon box ist doch nur für tv 
<stareye> ich nutze ihren server ihren test dienst
<leszek> stareye: ah ok. Hmm... evtl. viele Nutzer auf der gleichen Leitung unterwegs
<LetoThe2nd> *dingdong* themen die nicht unmittelbar auf ubuntu oder dessen benutzung zurückführen, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic verfolgen. vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit. *dingdong*
<leszek> oder du hast Störungen im Kabelnetz. Hast du einen Verstärker im Haus installiert ?
<stareye> leszek: ja
<stareye> verstärker kaputt?
<Anticom> leszek: ne kannst auch internet und telefon drüber laufen lassen
<Anticom> gibt da verschiedene szenarien, wie man die betreiben kann
<leszek> dann prüfen lassen oder selber prüfen. Kaputt nicht unbedingt. Die Dinger lassen sich einstellen
<leszek> Anticom: ok ich würd die box nicht fürs internet benutzen wollen. 
<stareye> ist gar nicht eingestellt
<leszek> Aber ist schon richtig kein Ubuntu spezifisches Thema. Der langsame Download liegt wohl nicht an Ubuntu :)
<stareye> der verstärker ist von den
<stareye> aah sry war auch falsch wollte wonadres fragen
<Anticom> hahaha
<tuor> hi, ich moechte dass die nicht aktiven Arbeitsflaechen beim wechseln der Arbeitsflaechen, weniger "dunkel" sind. Also mehr so wie die aktive Arbeitsflaeche. Wie kann ich das aendern, bzw. welcher Punkt im dconf Editor?
<Anticom> hab jetzt mal das archiv mit den sourcen neu entpackt und jetzt meldet das configure skript: "configure: error: you must have inttypes.h or stdint.h on your system"
<Anticom> Wo bekomme ich inttypes.h und/oder stdint.h her?
<Anticom> tuor: eventuell gibt's im CompizConfigSettingsManager irgendwo was, wo man das einstellen kann
<Fuchs> Anticom: packages.ubuntu.com   hat eine Dateinamenssuche, 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde mal meinen, dass das eins der Pakete ist, das build-essential liefert
<Fuchs> jap, ist so 
<tuor> Anticom, hmm ich darin habe ich gesucht, aber ich habe den Punkt fuer das Arbeitsflaechewechseln nicht gefunden. Ah ich frage mal die Suche.
<Anticom> Fuchs: also einfach build-essential installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: ne ne ne
<Fuchs> Anticom: ich liess mir gerade sagen, dass Du zu cross-compilen versuchst
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: nochmal. so funktioniert das mit dem crosscompilieren nicht.
<Fuchs> in dem Fall nein, aber die von mir genannte Paketsuche liefert die Datei fuer diverse Architekturen 
<Anticom> Fuchs: nur nicht für meine arch :/
<Fuchs> was zum Henker ist das fuer eine komische Architektur? 
<Anticom> CRIS
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: mein vorschlag vorher, dass du dir ernsthaft überlegen solltest darauf zu verzichten war durchaus ernst gemeint.
<Fuchs> gut, da bist Du dann eher auf Dich alleine gestellt 
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: je nach grad der reproduzierbarkeit etc. schätze ich den aufwand für dich zwischen 2 und 10 arbeitstage.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: naja darauf zu verzichten könnte schwierig werden, meinem chef zu erklären
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: ich geb dir gern ein paar hinweise wie du ansetzen kannst, aber ich werds dir nicht vorkauen können. ergo, das wird ne teure sache.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: und solange du hier nur an den symptomen rumdoktorst, und bei den fragen immer die wirklich wichtigen teile weglässt, wirds nur noch frustrierender.
<Anticom> Ein paar Tips, wie ich wo ansetzen muss, um voran zu kommen würde mir schon sehr helfen
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: erster hinweis: schau dir die flags genau an, die das recipe das ich dir schon genannt habe verwendet
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: zweiter hinweis: schau dir die environments an, die eine poky-toolchain im setup script setzt
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: Habe sie bereits übernommen in meinen Aufruf von configure
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: dritter hinweis: setz dich mit sysroots auseinander.
<Anticom> okay
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: vierter hinweis: lerne wie buildsysteme funktionieren, und wie man sie benutzt
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: (und damit meine ich *nicht* make, sondern openembedded, zum beispiel)
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: fünfter hinweis: dokumentiere *ALLES*.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: tendierst du eher zu openembedded oder poky?
<Anticom> wenn ich schon von neuem anfange was zu lernen, kann ich ja direkt das "bessere" tool lernen
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: denn ein "das hab ich damals mit wiel gewurschtel zusammengebaut"-binary ist noch schlimmer als gar keins.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: sechster hinweis: lerne überhaupt erstmal was pokmy und openembedded sind.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: siebter hinweis: beschäftige dich mit der doku, die der lieferant der plattform zur verfügung stellt, respektive fordere von diesem eine buildumgebung.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: achter hinweis: buildroot z.b. hat cris-unterstützung. von daher riecht es für mich eher nach buildroot, als nach openemdedded
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: neunter hinweis: das mit den zwei wochen vollzeit war bitterer ernst. ich würde da meinen chef schon *sehr* *deutlich* den zeitaufwand absegnen lassen.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: zehnter und letzter hinweis: ja, das ist alles aus persönlicher erfahrung.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: ich habe nie deine Kompetenz in Frage gestellt, deswegen bin ich ja dankbar für deine Hinweise.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: ernstgemeinter lösungsvorschlag: sucht euch jemanden der für diese architektur consulting anbietet und lasst euch das zeigen.
<LetoThe2nd> so, und jetzt ist mittag.
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: von dem, was ich gelesen habe ist 1.: CRIS eine Hauseigene Architektur von Axis und 2.: läuft das bei denen wohl schon als legacy. Da gescheiten Support zu bekommen grenzt an das Unmögliche. Dann mal guten Hunger :)
<tuor> Anticom, so habs. Expo ist hier das Stichwort.
<Anticom> tuor: congrats! :)
<Anticom> tuor: hast du's im compiz manager gefunden oder wo stellt man das ein?
<tuor> Anticom, CompizConfig Settings Manager -> Expo -> Appearance -> Inactive Viewports
<Anticom> okay
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: hm. langsam haben wir das ubuntu-terrain auch massiv verlassen. wenn du willst demotivier ich dich auch gern noch im query etwas weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom: falls nicht, wäre meine erste anlaufstelle #buildroot
<Anticom> LetoThe2nd: les grade das Handbuch :>
<Anticom> kannst mich aber gerne auch so anschreiben
<Penni> Hi, habe gerade auf meinem MSI LapTop ubuntu installiert. Vieles läuft noch nicht, da Treiber fehlen (WLAN, GNOME laggt (vermutlich Grafikkartentreiber), Bluetooth usw.). Muss ich alles einzeln raussuchen oder wie mache ich das am besten?
<Penni> Muss ich z.B. den Treiber für meine NVIDIA GTX 970M direkt von NVIDIA runterladen oder gibt es da auch was in den Paketquellen?
<ppq> Penni, hier ist eine anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<ppq> Penni, sag bescheid wenn das läuft, dann kann es mit wlan weitergehen
<Penni> ppq: Alles klar, danke. aktiviere gerade den Treiber
<David1977> ppq: gibt es da jetzt nicht auch ein PPA für: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<David1977> oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
<David1977> Kann im Wiki nichts darüber finden
<ppq> David1977, keine ahnung, das kenne ich nicht
<Penni> ppq: Kurzer reboot. Gleich wieder da
<ppq> aye
<penni> ppq: Habe jetzt in der zusätzlichen Treiber Abteilung das Ding vom X Server auf den NVIDIA Treiber umgestellt. Jetzt wackelt die ganze Zeit das Bild (eine Art zittern)
<penni> ppq: Hab 2 NVIDIA Treiber zur Auswahl. Bei beiden zittert das Bild
<ppq> penni, welche version ist das denn?
<penni> ppq: NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.82
<penni> ppq: Habe aber Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Laut Wiki brauche ich also nvidia-331, richtig?
<penni> ppq: Wie stelle ich das denn um? Gibt es gar nicht zur Auswahl...
<ppq> die 346 sollte auch laufen. die GTX 970M wird seit 344 unterstützt
<ppq> 331 wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht gehen
<ppq> David1977, ahja, das PPA scheint eine auskopplung von xorg-edgers zu sein, für die proprietären treiber. danke für den link :)
<ppq> penni, aus dem PPA kannst du mal die version 355 testen
<penni> ppq: Wei mache ich das denn? Habe jetzt ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa hinzugefügt und aktualisiert
<ppq> penni, ich meinte das, das David1977 gepostet hat. der link im wiki ist nicht mehr aktuell. in xorg-edgers ist der nvidiatreiber nicht mehr drin
<ppq> penni, wenn du es hinzufügst, kannst du die version 355 installieren
<red_> ich weis mein su passwort nicht mehr
<koegs> red_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<doev> Ich habe hier einen 16GB USB-Stick. Er hat keine Partitionstabelle und es kann auch keine neue geschrieben werden. Wenn ich mit dd drauf schreiben will, sagt ubuntu mir nur lesbar. Wenn ich mit dd lesen geht das noch.  Kann ich den Stick noch retten? Es ist übrigens kein Schreibschutzschalter an dem Stick.
<k1l_> red_: bei ubuntu gibts kein passwort für root.
<k1l_> red_: nutze sudo und dann das pw vom user
<red_> sudo klapt
<red_> und su gibts nicht ?
<k1l_> red_: was willst du da machen?
<k1l_> ubuntu hat den root account abgeschaltet. für die 2 mal wo man root rechte braucht kann man sudo nutzen
<red_> ich wollte einfach su und dann paswort
<k1l_> und wofür?
<red_> gut frage. Wollte nur wissen ob das geht
<debitux> red_: wenn du unbedingt root werden willst versuch doch mal "sudo su" mit dem passwort deines normalen users.
<k1l_> red_: ok. das hab ich ja schon beantwortet: geht nicht bei ubuntu
<k1l_> /slap debitux 
<David1977> ppq: gern geschehen
<k1l_> debitux: red_ das ist unter ubuntu eine dämliche idee. da werden nämlich die variabeln falsch gesetzt
<red_> sudo su geht
<red_> whoami
<David1977> penni: in meinem Link ist das PPA aufgelistet. Auch der Name des PPA steht da drin
<k1l_> red_: das vergisst du besser wieder
<debitux> k1l_: ok, gut zu wissen. hab ich selber immer so gemacht
<k1l_> red_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SUDO
<red_> ok das kenn ich . Nur das passwort für su hat mich nerwöss gemacht
<red_> v
<penni> David1977: Kannst du ihn nochmal schicken? Beim Restart ist die Chatsitzung verloren gegangen
<David1977> ah, klar
<David1977> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<k1l_> red_: weißt du was "su" macht?
<red_> switch user
<k1l_> red_: in dem fall wechselt er in den root user. und den gibts bei ubuntu nicht.
<red_> ah ok
<red_> das war mir neu
<k1l_> red_: lies einfach mal den artikel zu sudo, wenn du dir dein ubuntu nicht vollkommen zerschiessen willst
<David1977> es sei denn man macht sudo passwd root ;) /me duckt sich
<red_> ggg
<red_> ja danke
<ppq> doev, mal an einem anderen usb port oder einem anderen rechner versucht?
<k1l_> David1977: das bringt einem bei ubuntu aber einfach unnötig viele probleme. ich weiß das es voll 1337 ist als root user auf linux zu sein, aber für die 1337 user ist ubuntu eh falsch. wenn man ne rootshell benötigt (ja benötigt!) dann kann man sudo -i nutzen
<David1977> natürlich ;)
<David1977> War auch mehr ein Witz ;)
<k1l_> ja das poblem ist halt dass die leute irgendwelche youtube videos gucken wie sie die haxx0r unter ubuntu werden und dann alle wieder hier aufschlagen mit den kaputten systemen. so viel aufklärung kann man gar nicht betreiben
<David1977> hehe
<penni> David1977 ppq: W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net wily Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 
<David1977> penni: wie hast du denn das PPA hinzugefügt?
<David1977> mit sudo apt-add repository?
<penni> David1977: ne, GUI. Versuchs mal übers Terminal
<David1977> penni: da ist ein kleiner Link in meinem Link.....Read about installing
<David1977> der sollte dir helfen
<David1977> oder: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<David1977> Ich bin mir aber unsicher, ob dir das was bringt. Da die Treiber in dem PPA wohl nur bis 14.04.2 gehen und dann erst ab 15.04.x weiter gemacht wurde. Keine Ahnung wie es sich dann bei 14.04.4 verhält, welches du anscheinend nutzt
<penni> David1977: Ja genau, ich nutze 14.04.4 LTS
<David1977> wie gesagt...versuch macht kluch...versprechen kann ich dir nichts
<koegs> wily != 14.04.4
<koegs> woher kommen denn da wily pakete her?
<penni> koegs: Ja, habe ich auch germerkt und korrigiert
<penni> Mache kurz nen restart,bis gleich
<David1977> o/
<doev> ppq, ja, windows sagt das gleiche. Der Stick ist schon länger kaputt und meiner Erinnerung nach, ging er nicht mehr, nachdem ich die Partitionstabelle gelöscht hatte.
<ppq> doev, dann denke ich nciht, dass er noch zu retten ist
<ppq> doev, kannst ja auch mal in dmesg gucken, nach dem anstecken
<doev> ppq, ja, ich denke es gab einen grund, dass ich die Tabelle gelöscht habe. wahrscheinlich waren zwei Partitionen drauf.
<penni_> ppq David1977: Supi, mit 355 scheint es zu laufen! :) Wackeln tut nix mehr und flüssiger läuft es jetzt auch, danke. Sollte ich die PPA drin lassen wegen updates oder rauslöschen?
<David1977> ich würde sie drin lassen.
<David1977> tut ja niemandem weh, oder?
<penni_> Habe nur damals "gelernt", möglichst wenig PPAs zu haben bzgl. Sicherheit etc.
<David1977> Ja, das auch nicht verkehrt. Aber wie du schon sagst, bekommst du dann auch keine Updates
<penni_> ppq: Jetzt gehts mit W-LAN weiter? :D
<penni_> David1977: alles klar, lass ich drin ;)
<ppq> penni, jo. tipp mal 'lspci' und finde die ID und bezeichnung deines wlan chips heraus
<David1977> ppq: kennst du pastebinit?
<ppq> jo, klar
<ppq> auch wenn ich paste.ubuntu.com bevorzuge
<penni_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13) 04:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20)
<ppq> keine werbung
<ppq> penni, das ist nicht der wlan-chip, sondern die netzwerkkarte (lan)
<David1977> ppq kann man denn von der Kommandozeile aus direkt zu paste.ubuntu.com pasten?
<doev> ppq, laut dmesg wird der write protected erst nach dem ersten schreibzugriff  gesetzt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521130/
<ppq> David1977, ach, hab mich gerade verlesen. dachte du meinst pastebin.com. pastebinit kenn ich natürlich, das nutzt sogar paste.ubuntu.com als standard-pastebin
<David1977> ah, ok
<ppq> doev, jo, der ist dann wohl schrott
<David1977> dachte vielleicht, dass du dir die ausgabe direkt als paste geben lässt, dann wird es vielleicht leichter ;)
<doev> ppq, aber nur weil ich die Partitionstabelle platt gemacht habe?
<ppq> doev, nee, das wird andere ursachen haben
<koegs> hardware geht tendentiell irgendwann kapuut :)
<penni> ppq: Hö? Finde irgendwie nichts mehr mit Network, ethernet o.ä.
<doev> ppq, ich werde es nie rausfinden
<David1977> penni: mach mal bitte: lspci | pastebinit
<David1977> falls das nicht geht...dann bitte zuerst: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> und dann nochmal das Kommando davor
<doev> ppq,  wenn ich in die hinteren sektoren schreibe, geht das. mist.
<penni> David1977: kannst auch einfach sagen, ich soll es hochladen :D http://pastebin.com/A4yHUZHq
<David1977> So wie es scheint, ist da nichts registriert
<David1977> vielleicht sagt dmesg noch mehr...aber da bin ich dann raus
<penni> Also ich habe einen MSI GT72-2QD, falls das hilft (so heißt der PC)
<David1977> schau dir doch mal die Ausgabe von dmesg an. Vielleicht findest du da was
<David1977> penni: den? http://de.msi.com/product/nb/GT72-2QD-Dominator.html#hero-specification
<David1977> da steht was von: Wireless LAN Killer DoubleShot Pro 11ac 
<David1977> ppq: ^^
<penni> David1977: Sollte passen, ja
<ppq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/209
<ppq> penni, installier dieses paket mal, anscheinend braucht's dafür ein extra modul
<penni> ppq: Und mal wieder ein restart..
<penni_> ppq: Cool, danke. W-LAN läuft jetzt. Nun gehts mit Bluetooth weiter? :D
<ppq> penni_, habe jetzt keine zeit mehr, sorry. vielleicht hilft dir jemand anders weiter
<penni_> ppq: Alles klar,trotzmde danke! :)
<ppq> jo, kein problem
<penni> Hi. Habe ein neues Ubuntu installiert und den .thunderbird Ordner direkt übernommen. War soweit erfolgreich! Alle E-Mails, Postfächer und co. würden übernommen. E-Mails empfangen kann ich auch, aber keine senden, egal von welchem Mailkonto. Der lädt und lädt und bricht dann ab (SMTP timeout)
<strohi> ja dann guck unter den konto einstellungen nochmal obs setting passt?
<sash_> Wirds halt, wenns 1:1 übernommen wurde.
<penni> Genau, Einstellungen passen alle
<mrkramps> dreamon, hot corners des touchpads müssten sich eigentlich über synclient oder xinput deaktivieren lassen
<mrkramps> dreamon, vermutlich wird die obere rechte ecke bei dir eninfach als mittlere maustaste erkannt
<dreamon> mrkramps, Das hab ich gefunden → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1264713
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12523724/
<penni> Hi! Habe heute mit ppq zusammen den nvidia-355 Treiber für meine GTX970M über ein PPA installiert. Nach ein paar Minuten wird der Bildschirm immer schwarz (vermutlich ein Energiesparkrams). Leider kann ich ihn aber nicht wieder aufwecken - der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz! Ich muss den PC immer wieder "brutal" herunterfahren
<mrkramps> dreamon, workaround steht doch im bug report
<dreamon> ähm. Mein Englisch ist etwas eingerostet.. kannst du es mir dolmetschen?
<mrkramps> dreamon, synclient RTCornerButton=0
<mrkramps> wie man das permanent macht erschließt sich aus dem wiki-artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<dreamon> mrkramps, das funktioniert!! mal schauen wie das Permanent geht, ist sehr nervig
<dreamon> mrkramps, Wo steht das mit dem Permanent.. habs noch nicht entdeckt. 
<mrkramps> dreamon, du musst dir halt eine konfigurationsdatei für dein touchpad anlegen und die option da eintragen
<mrkramps> quasi das, was im abschnitt "udev" steht
<dreamon> mrkramps, So ganz einfach scheint das nicht zu klappen → http://askubuntu.com/questions/290009/how-do-i-make-my-synclient-settings-stick-ubuntu-13-04
<mrkramps> dreamon, was soll daran denn jetzt so schwierig sein?!
<dreamon> das es angeblich nicht funktioniert.. ich werds mal eintragen.Option "RTCornerButton" "0"
<mrkramps> dreamon, du darfst halt nicht die config da anlegen, wo das in dem QA da vorgeschlagen wird → siehe wiki
<dreamon> Habe es kopier und dort die 51.... bearbeitet cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-userdefined.conf
<mrkramps> genau
<mrkramps> dreamon, und wenn das nicht hinhaut, dann legste dir halt den befehl 'synclient RTCornerButton=0' in den Xfce autostart
<dreamon> mrkramps, DAnke
<huschke_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meinen wlan laptop mit meinem hauptrechner verbinde,welcheram router hängt ?
<sdx23> "verbinde"?
<mrkramps> huschke_, frage präzisieren
<huschke_> mrkamps...sitze hier unten im wohnzimmer am laptop der über wlan nach oben im haus zum router verbunden ist.oben am router steht mein haupt rechner direkt mit kabel in den router
<huschke_> möchte mit dem wlanlaptop auf meine hdd oben in der wohnung zugreifen 
<mrkramps> also eine dateifreigabe?
<k1l_> dann musst du oben auf dem rechner einen dienst starten, der es dir erlaubt übers netzwerk zuzugreifen
<huschke_> jo
<huschke_> ich schnall das alles nicht mit ssh etc
<k1l_> samba, nfs, ssh,...
<huschke_> bin neu mit linux
<k1l_> wenn es um medien geht dann vlt sogar einen dlna oder so
<huschke_> kan man nicht direkt eine nettzwerkkonfiguration mit der anderen ip adresse machen 
<k1l_> samba ist die "windows datenfreigabe". das ist erstmal das allroundwunder
<k1l_> huschke_: die rechner sind doch im selber netzwerk. verbunden sind die schon.
<huschke_> hab kein windows
<huschke_> 2 linux rechner
<k1l_> huschke_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk
<huschke_> das habe ich schon gesehen,das ist alles so schwer zu verstehen 
<huschke_> wie gesagt ..1 rechner ist per wlan,der andere direkt per kabel am router
<k1l_> huschke_: das ist, wie gesagt, egal ob wlan, lan oder brieftaube, solange die im selben netz hängen. du musst jetzt nur entscheiden welches protokoll du nutzen möchtest und dann dort die passenden server und client dienste starten und einrichten
<huschke_> aha
<huschke_> wie macht man das denn dann am besten 
<huschke_> habe xfce
<k1l_> nfs ist der linux standard. samba ist aber meist etwas einfacher. zumindest mit dem nautilus und gvfs
<huschke_> ich habe den thunar
<huschke_> der hat keine sharing option
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME
<huschke_> ich schau mir das mal an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUt-OUdTWGg
<huschke_> gerade gefunden 
<k1l_> huschke_: ohje
<k1l_> warum nimmst du nicht einfach das ubuntuusers wiki. das ist echt gut und ausfühlich und hat bei fragen immer auch weitere basis arikel verlinkt
<k1l_> stattdessen ein 5 jahre altes video von softwareversionen, die mittlerweile alle nicht mehr verwendet werden
<huschke_> ok,es ging ja nur um das prinzip wie das aufgesetzt wird
<huschke_> sorry bin völliger einsteiger
<k1l_> dann setz nicht den scharlatanen mit ihren youtube videos auf, sondern investiere mal die 30min um zu verstehen was du da machst.
<huschke_> ok,,danke 
<huschke_> muss ich auf beiden rechnern dann samba haben 
<k1l_> ja. aber der client sollte das eigentlich schon können, also der thunar.
<huschke_> da steht immer was von windowsfreigabe
<k1l_> das ist das selbe protokoll wie das windows nutzt. hab ich doch oben auch schon geschrieben. darfst den kopf ruhig weiterhin mitnutzen und was lernen. damit du in 4 wochen nicht wieder fragen musst.
<k1l_> nfs ist das "linux only" protokoll zum datenaustausch. aber das ist vom einstellen etwas kniffliger. deswegen fang ruhig mit samba an
<huschke_> danke,möchte ja nicht in 4 wochen wieder fragen,bin nur am ende gleich,google schon seit stunden 
<k1l_> ja nutze einfach das wiki. da ist je eine menge verlinkt. wenn du fragen hast kannst du gerne hier fragen.
<huschke_> das wiki macht mich voll nervös weil dort mmer wieder wörter verlinkt sind
<k1l_> ja die sind da verlinkt, wenn man dazu eine frage hat
<huschke_> aso
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/net_usershare    
<k1l_> das sollte auch mit xubuntu klappen.
<huschke_> aber ich muss dann samba natürlich auf beiden rechnern haben oder
<k1l_> ja. aber den server auf dem rechner, der die daten hat.
<huschke_> wie meinst du das
<k1l_> huschke_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunar#Freigaben
<huschke_> der laptop soll auf den hauptrechner greifen 
<huschke_> danke 
<huschke_> k1l
<huschke_> wenn ich windows partition freieben soll bekomm ich fön
<huschke_> krass
<huschke_> schnall im moment nich viel 
<k1l_> huschke_: jetzt vergiss mal 5minuten deinen windows hass
<huschke_> ich hab ja auf meinen haupt pc 2 ntfs partitionen 
<k1l_> wenn dein hirn jedes mal abschaltet, wenn du windows liest, dann geh direkt zu nfs und wurschtel dich da durch. aber dann heul nicht rum, dass das schwerer ist
<huschke_> samba ist bei mir schon instaliert
<huschke_> brauche ich grafische oberfläche noch 
<huschke_> ich hab noch nie was mit linux zu tun gehabt
<k1l_> das was du machen willst hat mit linux oder windows nichts zu tun. du musst dich einfach mal 30min hinsetzen und das wiki abarbeiten. denn wenn du 0 ahnung von pcs hast dann ist das auf windows genau so schwierig
<huschke_> jo bin dabe
<huschke_> i
<huschke_> ich gebe auf,peile garnix mehr..lade meine files bei dropbox hoch 
<k1l_> also bei gnome mit nautilus reicht ein rechtsklick auf einen ordner: freigabe im netzwerk. fertig
<olymbus> hallo zusammen 
<olymbus> habe ein problem mit dota 2 reborn 
<olymbus> und zwar
<olymbus> gl_arb_separate_shader_objects is not supported
<huschke_> ich habe freigabe gemacht aber wird nicht im netzwerk angezeigt
<olymbus> habe kubuntu 14.04
<huschke_> sehe nur print ordner
<olymbus> kerndel version 3.19.0-28
<olymbus> openGL/ES-Version 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3
<olymbus> du must auf den ordner rechsklick machen dann eigenschafen 
<olymbus> dan auf freigabe
<olymbus> bei mir steht dann noch samba installen
<huschke_> hab das gemacht..da steht jetzt sambashare
<huschke_> aber sehe nix unter netwerk workgroup
<olymbus> du musst samba zuerst einrichten 
<olymbus> so viel ich weiss
<huschke_> wenn ich samba instaliere habe ich keine grafische oberfläche
<olymbus> was für ein linux hast du
<huschke_> jedes mal muss man bei linux stundenlang irgendwelche wikis lesen. kein wunder das ale bei microsoft oder apple bleiben 
<huschke_> nix funktioniert bei linux
<huschke_> jetzt verstehe ich auch warum so viele irc chats im umlauf sind
<olymbus> doch doch 
<huschke_> weil immer nur probleme gibt
<olymbus> das stimmt doch nicht 
<huschke_> nix läuft mit linux
<huschke_> andauernd nur irgendwelche konfigurations geschichten 
<olymbus> meinst windows ist fehler frei
<huschke_> nein,das nicht
<musca> [23:06:37] <huschke_> sorry bin völliger einsteiger
<bekks> huschke_: Wenn nix läuft unter Linux, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft warum du a) kein Windows mehr hast und b) gleich ZWEI Linuxrechner.
<bekks> Aber das mal nur so am Rande.
<olymbus> bei linux kannst du viel selber machen und bist nicht darauf angewisen die wie es bei windows ist zu bevormunden zu lassen 
<huschke_> weil ich windows xp am besten fand und ab win7 alles mist ist
<huschke_> mein ableton live läuft nicht unter xp
<bekks> huschke_: Und das ist alles völlig egal hier, denn HIER bist du in einem Ubuntu-Support-Chat.
<huschke_> mit wine astreine latenzen 
<bekks> Also komm mal wieder runter.
<olymbus> bekk hast du für mein problem einde idde
<olymbus> idee
<olymbus> gl_arb_separate_shader_objects is not supported
<bekks> Grafiktreiber installieren.
<olymbus> ist ja eine dreuf 
<olymbus> drauf
<bekks> Ja, offensichtlich einer, der das nicht unterstützt :)
<olymbus> der radeon
<olymbus> R7xx 	Radeon HD 4xxx Serie 
<bekks> Ja, der kann das wohl nicht. Du wirst den fglrx installieren müssen.
<bekks> Vorrausgesetzt deine Karte ist unterstützt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx
<olymbus> AMD Radeon HD: Rx 2xx, 8xxx, 7xxx, 6xxx, 5xxx
<olymbus> und ich habe die radeon hd 4000 serie
<olymbus> und der radeon treiber hat
<bekks> Dann ist deine Karte zu alt für den aktuellen fglrx. Und damit stirbt dein Wunsch nach Dota 2.
<olymbus> aber der radeon treiber hat die 4000 serie
<bekks> Aber der kann die benötigten Features nicht.
<olymbus> oder fehlt mir der open gl 3.0
<bekks> Der Treiber kann das nicht..
<olymbus> super
<olymbus> warum müssen die immer die treiber unterstüzung raus nehmen 
<bekks> olymbus: Weil die neue HW verkaufen möchten.
<olymbus> nicht mal die neue karte wird ....
<olymbus> wird eine Gigabyte GV-R938G1 Gaming 4GD unterstützt
<olymbus> dann wird es zeit den neuen pc mal um zu installen 
<olymbus> bekk ich danke dir mal für die info
<huschke_> ich bins nochmal..mein hauptrechner zeigt mir jetzt in der workgroup den freigegebenen ordner an,aber wie bekomme ich den auf dem wlanrechner sichtbar
<mrkramps> huschke_, in der dateiverwaltung über "netzwerk"
<mrkramps> oder in der dateiverwaltung über die adresszeile mit "smb://IP/freigabe
<mrkramps> siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_GNOME
<huschke_> mrkamps: mwenn ich auf dem laptop netzwerk ankikcke findet der keinenn anderen rechner...muss ich den hauptrechner noch eine config datei ändern ?
<huschke_> wo ist denn dateiverwaltung ?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<huschke_> muss ich beim hauptrechner noch eine config datei ändern ?
<huschke_> beim hauptrechner zeigt der mir unter netzwerk den ordner an den ich teilenn möchte
<nagetier> huschke_, um SAMBA grafisch zu administrieren, kannst du dir auch 'system-config-samba' ansehen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME#Allgemeine-Freigaben-und-Einstellungen
<huschke_> danke,aber muss ich denn beim hauptrechner noch ne config ändern ?
<nagetier> kann ich von hier aus nicht erkennen, huschke_ 
<huschke_> hmmm
<huschke_> also. der hauptrechner zeigt unter netzwerk den geteilten ordner,aber der wlanrechner von dem ich auf den hauptrechner zugreifen möchte zeigt unter netzwerk nur workgroup printer an
<huschke_> sorry war kurz offline
<huschke_> hat jemand geantwortet ?
<huschke_> war kurz off
<huschke_> hat noch jemand was geantwortet
<nagetier> huschke_, wie versuchst du auf die Freigabe zu? Welcher Dateimanager, und wie vervollständigst du den smb:// Aufruf? .. würde es vorerst bei der URL belassen, das klappt eigentlich immer, wenn der Server denn auch erreichbar und eingerichtet ist.
<nagetier> *zuzugreifen
<huschke_> nagetier. muss ich die ip adresse vom anderen rechner da eingeben ?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> unter Windows btw auch
<huschke_> ip adresse ist 192.168.0.10
<nagetier> huschke_, wie lautet die Freigabe?
<huschke_> wie muss denn dann die url aussehen
<huschke_> schnall das nicht
<huschke_> sambashare
<nagetier> huschke_, du hattest die smb.conf angefasst und dort deine Freigaben eingetragen?
<huschke_> nein 
<huschke_> bin gerade unten in der wohnung
<huschke_> am lappi
<huschke_> oben aufm rechner ist der downloads ordner freigegeben
<huschke_> unter netzwerk
<nagetier> und die Freigabe lautet wie?
<huschke_> Downloads
<huschke_> wie Freigabe ?
<huschke_> wie meinst du das
<nagetier> huschke_, man gibt einen Bereich auf einem Rechner frei und benennt diese dann
<huschke_> Downloads
<nagetier> +n
<nagetier> ok, smb://192.168.0.10/Download
<huschke_> aso
<nagetier> unter Windows ebenfalls, nur ohne smb:
<huschke_> geil
<huschke_> cool
<huschke_> sehe es
<huschke_> bussi
<huschke_> lol
<nagetier> :)
<huschke_> puhhhh
<huschke_> wooow
<huschke_> cool
<huschke_> voll geil
<huschke_> ihr seid die besten 
<huschke_> so geil man 
<nagetier> nu dreh nich durch :)
<huschke_> wie geil ist das den 
<huschke_> lol
<huschke_> sehe alle ordner
<huschke_> geh vol ab
<huschke_> lol
<huschke_> prost
<huschke_> linux <3
<huschke_> oder doch nich lol
<huschke_> sehe nur den downloadordner vom wlan rechner 
<huschke_> was is dat denn 
<huschke_> fehlalarm 
<huschke_> meine fresse ne
<huschke_> und jetzt
<nagetier> huschke_, spame hier nicht den Kanal zu und drücke dich präzise aus.. niemand weiß was gerade bei dir los ist, da du nichts sagtest
<huschke_> ich habe die adresse smb://192.168.0.10/Downloads   eingegeben 
<nagetier> ja
<huschke_> aber der zeigt mir den downloadordner des wlanrechners an 
<nagetier> und du bist dir sicher .10 ist dein Server?
<huschke_> smb://192.168.0.10  ist aber die ip des hauptrechners
<huschke_> jo
<huschke_> hab ja gerade oben in der wohnung mit rechtsclick den sambashareordner freigegeben
<nagetier> huschke_, was nicht auf die Korrektheit der IP hinweist
<huschke_> komisch 
<nagetier> huschke_, gehe an den rechner, den Server, und gebe dort 'ifconfig' in eine Konsole.. das wird dir die IP ausgeben
<huschke_> ich bin gerade im routermenü n der zeigt mir beide ips an 
<huschke_> .10 ist richtig
<huschke_> .11 ist wlanrechner
<nagetier> huschke_, was wird denn ausgegeben wenn du nur 'smb://192.168.0.10' eingibst?
<huschke_> mom
<huschke_> jetzt sehe ich auf einmal alles..lol
<huschke_> jo cool 
<huschke_> vielen lieben dank 
<huschke_> echt hammer 
<nagetier> schau ob du tatsächlich lesen und auch schreiben kannst, wenn gewünscht
<huschke_> \sehr nett von euch,vielen lieben dank fürs generve
<nagetier> danke auch 
<nagetier> :)
<huschke_> wieso danke ich hab zu danken
<huschke_> hab aber nix in deiner config datei gemacht
<nagetier> das tat die GUI für dich
<huschke_> hab nur mit rechtsklick berechtigungen ausgeführt
<nagetier> so wolltest du es doch
<huschke_> hab ohne gui gemacht
<huschke_> nur dateimanager rechtsclick sambashare angeklickt
<nagetier> du klicktest rechts auf einen Ordner innerhalb einer grafischen Oberfläche
<huschke_> aja 
<huschke_> achso diue grafische oberfläche war thunar
<nagetier> so ähnlich, ja
<huschke_> das meinst du doch oder
<nagetier> huschke_, ich meinte eher unter Xfce
<huschke_> ja,habe unter berechtigungen in thunar sambashare angeklickt und alles auf lesen und schreiben esetzt
<nagetier> das ist aber egal.. unschön ist, du weißt jetzt nicht was wirklich getan wurde, es ist in jeder GUI anders aufgebaut.. usw.
<huschke_> aso
<huschke_> muss mal eben auf toilette
<nagetier> kenne das
<huschke_> wieder da
<huschke_> also,wenn ich über rechtsklick sambashare berechigungen mache,dann ändert sich das in der config 
<huschke_> sehe ich das richtig
<huschke_> wenn ich config aufrufe müsste das dort stehen ?
<huschke_> der freigegebene ordner
<nagetier> huschke_, mag sein, genau kann ich es nicht sagen.. aber wirf doch mal einen Blick hinein
<huschke_> ich suche mal
<nagetier> huschke_, schau dir /etc/samba/smb.conf an, das ist die Hauptkonfigurationsdatei
<huschke_> jep
<nagetier> huschke_, suche dort nach "Download", um nicht im Wust unterzugehen
<huschke_> findet nix
<huschke_> hat wohl nix geandert
<huschke_> aber mit deiner ip url greift der trotzdem zu
<nagetier> dann werden die Informationen an einem anderen Ort gespeichert.. schade
<nagetier> aber ok, es lüppt
<huschke_> ich denke aber wenn ich den rechner neu starte muss ich immer die ip von hand eingeben das der auf den anderen rechner zugreift
<nagetier> huschke_, die werden dann sehr wahrscheinlich in deinem Heimatverzeichnis gespeichert, wo, müsste man nachlesen
<huschke_> wie meinste das denn 
<huschke_> ich werde mir heute mittag nochmal das wiki durchlesen 
<nagetier> huschke_, du dürftest die auch in Thunar speichern können, wo.. nachlesen bitte, oder einen anderen Dateimanager verwenden.. Thunar ist eh nicht das Wahre
<huschke_> kann ich euch dann nochmal fragen 
<huschke_> afk 
<nagetier> aber ok, das ist mein Geschmack, sehen viele evtl anders
<tech9> moinsen
<nagetier> einen fröhlichen
<huschke_> kanst du mir nochmal den verlauf dieses chats snden ,hab beim speichern falsch geklickt,alles weg..lol
<huschke_> wegen den links
<nagetier> huschke_, http://pastebin.com/Dw9RMsQC
<huschke_> danke,nett
<huschke_> also,ich kann nur auf den ordner zugreifen wenn ich url eingebe
<nagetier> dieser IRC Kanal wird auch geloggt
<huschke_> können wir ja später nochmal checken 
<huschke_> dass das im netwerk angezeifgt wird
<huschke_> wie geloggt
<huschke_> habe alles gelöscht vorhin
<nagetier> huschke_, öffentlich, im Internet
<huschke_> wo denn
<nagetier> huschke_, wenn ich das richtig verstand, willst du einfach nur einen Link auf die Freigabe.. das kann man auch selber herausfinden
<huschke_> so ein mist,jetzt habe ich vorhin oben am rechner freigegeben und unten zeigt der keine berechtigungen an lol
<nagetier> huschke_, da fehlen dann in dem Post natürlich noch ein paar Links die dir zuvor genannt wurden.. das Log findet man schnell im Internet
<huschke_> unter welcher adreesse
<nagetier> huschke_, nutze mal deine Suchmaschine
<huschke_> ok..bin voll am ende heute,seit stunden am rechner..sorry fürs nerven
<huschke_> hoofe ich kann heute mittag oder band nochmal was nachhaken falle es nicht funzt
<nagetier> huschke_, klar kannst du das
<huschke_> vielen lieben dank
<nagetier> Bitte.
<huschke_> muss leich nochmal nen happen essen und dann mal schlafen gehen 
<huschke_> :)
<huschke_> aber nochmals danke für heute
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-23
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Habe ein Problem mit VirtualBox. Hab schon in #vbox gefragt aber da kann mir keiner so richtig helfen. Habe also hier auf meinem Ubuntu host Virtualbox (v 5.0.2) installiert und einen Windows7 Guest am laufen. Jetzt bekomm ich die USB geräte nicht vom Host zum Guest rübergereicht. Habe schon das VBox Extension Pack installiert aber ohne Erfolg. Kennt eventuell jemand von euch das Problem?
<k1l_> guest additions in windows installiert?
<Anticom> Jap
<Anticom> Windoof hat auch irgend ein "usb root controller" oder so installiert, aber die Geräte kommen einfach nicht durch
<Anticom> Sie werden im Host automatisch gemounted und wenn ich sie im VM Menü versuche durchzureichen, steht da nur "Kein USB-Gerät angeschlossen"
<nagetier> Anticom, nach dem Anschließen dem Host auch gesagt er solle die durchreichen?.. das macht man auf irgendeinem Tab in VBox
<Anticom> nagetier: Hab die Lösung gefunden. Musste mich selber noch in die Gruppe vboxusers packen
<Anticom> Jetzt scheint's zu gehen :)
<nagetier> Jau
<Anticom> Nur um sicher zu gehen: die geräte müssen im host gemounted bleiben, oder?
<nagetier> Anticom, mit Sicherheit
<nagetier> Anticom, mounted.. ne, das glaube ich nicht
<Anticom> nagetier: ja hab gesehen, jetzt wo's funktioniert, dass das irgendwie automatisch gehandhabt wird. also erscheint dann nicht mehr als gemounted, wenn ich das gerät durchreiche
<Anticom> solange ich soweit auf nicht's achten muss ist es mir relativ gleich, was da im hintergrund passiert :)
<nagetier> ah, ok
<nagetier> muss ja auch, sonst wären die daten, ich vermute es ist ein stick/eine hdd am usb, nicht konsistent
<nagetier> aber auch das vermute ich nur.. nach nochmaliger überlegung
<MoritzJT> Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit f2fs als Dateisystem? Ich versuche dort vergeblich die UUID einer Partition zu ändern, finde keine tools dafür...
<k1l_> ist das nicht eh noch experimentell? gibts da überhaupt schon tools für?
<MoritzJT> Kann gut sein, es gibt wohl tools aber keine, welche die UUID ändern können, wie es scheint :-(
<MoritzJT> Wäre ja schon happy, wenn ich drauf einfluss nehmen könnte, beim neu formatieren. Irgendwas muss die ja generieren
<k1l_> warum nimmst du nicht einfach die, die generiert wird?
<ppq> MoritzJT, so als dirty hack kannst du im source code für mkfs die uuid fix vorgeben
<ppq> MoritzJT, http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/jaegeuk/f2fs-tools.git/tree/mkfs/f2fs_format.c
<ppq> zeile 357: uuid_generate(sb.uuid);
<ppq> sb.uuid ist  __u8 uuid[16];
<ppq> also die 128-bittige UUID
<MoritzJT> danke! muss es denn 128 bit sein? Ich formatiere damit eine partition auf meiner SDKarte. Hatte vorher unter Windows exfat formatiiert, da war die UUID schön kurz, nur 8 Zeichen.
<ppq> ja, muss es.
<MoritzJT> Oder ich irre und es gab dort keine UUID und beim mount kam irgendwas anderes als 8 zeichen daher...
<ppq> kann gut sein, dass exfat kürzere hat
<MoritzJT> Ich wolte es lediglich für die kosmetik tun, nicht fürs platten mirrorn o.ä., dann lasse ich es eher so
<MoritzJT> Kann man wohl nichts machen.
<ppq> aber wenn du ein kompatibles f2fs erzeugen willst, muss die uuid schon die richtige länge haben
<MoritzJT> Eben, ich dachte da hätte man spielraum, aber es sieht nicht danach aus, damit ist mein unterfangen sinnlos ;-)
<MoritzJT> Danke aber für die Hilfe!
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> wie kann ich mein WLAN sicher machen? gibt es da eine 100%tige Methode ausser das WLAN auszuschalten?
<stevieh> nein.
<snooky> selbst WPA2 ist knackbar innerhalb weniger stunden
<stevieh> es gibt keine 100% sicherheit
<snooky> also wirklich nur kabel
<stevieh> auch nicht sicher
<stevieh> alles aus.
<snooky> ja, komplett vom netz trennen, das stimmt wohl
<snooky> aber sagen wir mal, das wlan so sicher wie das lan kabel machen?
<stevieh> und die rolläden runter 
<koegs> wpa2 + NAC + VPN Concentrator direkt hinterm AP ^^
<snooky> nunja, mir gehts nicht um das eindringen in die PCs im WLAN
<snooky> sondern eher um die nutzung des wlans
<stevieh> sondern?
<snooky> also "freies" Internet für den Nachbarn z.b.
<koegs> snook, falscher Kanal -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stevieh> auch das kannst du mit einem VPN umgehen.
<snooky> ne, eigentlich nicht falscher channel
<snooky> ^^
<koegs> doch, glaub mir
<snooky> warum gibt es so jemanden der ein "kali linux" verbreitet, was ja ubuntu ist?
<koegs> ist es nicht
<snooky> wo eigentlich nur software zum "schaden" enthalten ist
<koegs> und jetzt bitte das allgemeine gelaber in den offtopic
<snooky> ok
<huschke> i always got message to install newest adobe flashplayer.. i dont want chrome or chromium 
<huschke> what can i do
<ppq> erstmal darfst du hier auch deutsch schreiben ;)
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau?
<huschke> 14.04
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<k1l_> wenn du trotzdem noch probleme damit hast musst du wohl pepperflash nutzen.
<huschke> ich habe ja den flashplugin-installer aber trotzdem zeigen seiten fehler an 
<huschke> oder öffnen halt nicht
<k1l_> und einige warez seiten versuchen trotzdem dir nen virus anzudrehen mit fake meldungen
<bekks> Der flashplugin-installer installiert das letzte Adobe Flash Zeug für Linux. DAS ist zu alt und zu unsicher.
<huschke> hm
<bekks> Lies mal den Artikel :)
<huschke> wollte auf audiotools muc ke machen 
<k1l_> jo, flash muss einfach mal sterben. so ists ja nicht
<huschke> geht aber nicht wegen flashplayer
<bekks> Burn it with fire :P
<huschke> der verlangt neuste version
<bekks> Dann lies mal den artikel.
<huschke> binn dabei
<huschke> danke für den link
<huschke> wenn ich mir demnächst mint instaliere kann ich trotzdem mal hier texten oder
<huschke> ist ja ubuntu
<bekks> Nein.
<huschke> haha
<bekks> Das ist kein Witz.
<bekks> Mint hat seine eigenen Supportresourcen, weil es eben kein Ubuntu ist.
<huschke> wieso, der mint chat ist nur usa
<bekks> Ja und?
<huschke> und der deutsche is nix los
<k1l_> huschke: nach der logik kannste auch direkt bei at&t anfragen, weil die damals mit unix ungefangen haben.
<bekks> Das macht Mint nicht zu Ubuntu.
<huschke> mint ist doch nur die oberfläche
<k1l_> huschke: wenn support dir wichtig ist, dann nimm keine scheiß distri, die keinen support liefert.
<huschke> ubuntu based
<k1l_> huschke: es gibt auch ubuntu mate.
<huschke> das mag ich nicht wegen den 2 leisten 
<huschke> warum gibbet kein ubuntu gnome 2 mehr
<k1l_> huschke: nein, ubuntu ist ubuntu. mint baut zwar auf ubuntu auf, aber wie sollen wir wissen was zum teufel die da alles vermurksen?
<huschke> gnome 3 schockt nich 
<bekks> huschke: Weil Gnome 2 tot ist.
<k1l_> huschke: ubuntu mate!
<huschke> ich hatte mate mal angeteset vor monaten 
<huschke> gefällt mir nich so
<huschke> und unity finde ich ätzend
<k1l_> dann gefällt dir gnome2 nicht so. dann weiß ich aber nicht was dein theater soll
<bekks> Dann musst du mit dem "usa chat" von Mint leben.
<huschke> bin zur zeit auf gnome3
<huschke> oder wie das heisst
<k1l_> huschke: https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/05_ABOUT.png
<huschke> wenn man probleme hat ist das sau schwer immer auf english alles zu schreiben 
<huschke> bin lange aus der schule raus
<k1l_> huschke: du musst echt mal weniger rumlabern und mehr auf fakten und details achten.
<bekks> huschke: Das macht den Ubuntu Support trotzdem nicht zum Mint Support.
<huschke> letzte englisch stunde 25 jahre her
<huschke> ich habe mal bei youtube ein video gesehen wo der gnome 3 restlos entfernt
<huschke> oder unity
<k1l_> huschke: vergiss mal die kack youtube vidoes
<huschke> aber habe angst das system zu zerschiesen 
<huschke> weil der zig sacvhen deinstaliert
<k1l_> huschke: warum nimmst du nicht ubuntu-mate?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install desktop-deiner-wahl; fertig;
<huschke> ich mag das nicht im loginscreen zwischen samtlichen desktops zu wechseln 
<bekks> Der merkt sich deine Auswahl...
<huschke> warum müssen bei ubuntu immer so viele desktops im anmeldefenster standard sein 
<k1l_> ?
<huschke> 2d usw
<bekks> huschke: Dann hast du so viele installiert...
<k1l_> huschke: fokusier dich nochmal auf dein eigentliches anliegen
<huschke> classic
<k1l_> huschke: du machst aus keiner mücke einen elefanten. was interessieren dich die sessions im login screen, wenn du die eh nicht nutzt, weil der automatisch die zuletzt benutzte als vorwahl hat?
<huschke> ich hatte mal lubuntun drauf,da ich mit dem musikprogramm ableton live in wine arbeite
<huschke> aber lubuntu braucht mehr ram als wenn ich das paket lxde so installiere
<bekks> Wieviel RAM hast du?
<k1l_> huschke: ja, was klar ist. weil lubuntu eben der ganze desktop mit allen standardprogrammen ist und lxde ist nur lxde.
<huschke> warum sind denn die sessions da zur auswahl standard ? ich möchte nur eine session,das wäre gnome 2
<k1l_> aber huschke: warum nutzt du nicht einfach ubuntu mate? das konntest du immernoch nicht beantworten
<bekks> huschke: Gnome 2 ist immer noch tot...
<huschke> wenn ich unity deinstaliere oder gnome 3 hab ich nachher probleme oder
<bekks> huschke: Beantworte mal beide Fragen.
<huschke> was ist den mit diesem rollback auf gnome 2
<k1l_> huschke: gnome2 wird es nie wieder geben. egal wie doll du dir das wünscht
<huschke> aso
<huschke> ok,dann werde ich die tage wieder mate draufhauen 
<huschke> hab schon so viele distros angetestet
<k1l_> huschke: du nimmst die falsche methode
<huschke> hmm
<k1l_> huschke: ruminstallieren bis zufällig was funktioniert. das ist falsch.
<huschke> aha
<k1l_> lesen, fragen, verstehen, richtig machen
<huschke> gibt es denn irgendwo eine pdf im netz wo linux von grundauf für dummies erklärt wird
<k1l_> so wird das was. du willst doch nicht in 25 immernoch hier herkommen "hallo, ich bin der huschke, ich bin immernoch ein anfänger, weil ich nie was lese sondern nur dumme youtube videos gucke und deswegen die einfachsten sachen nicht kann"
<k1l_> huschke: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger
<huschke> ;_;
<k1l_> oh wunder, du würdest das wunder-pdf doch eh nicht lesen :/
<huschke> doch
<huschke> ;)
<bekks> So wie du alle bisherigen Artikel gelesen hast?
<k1l_> fang mit dem einsteiger wiki an. da ist alles verlinkt was man so fragen könnte. wenn es deine frage dort nicht hat hat das wiki auch eine suche
<huschke> welchen dsktop habt ihr denn so im gebrauch 
<huschke> wie lange werden eigentlich diese pastebin links gespeichert
<k1l_> jeder nutzer hat da so seine vorliebe. ubuntu bietet ja eine menge an desktops (siehe wiki seite)
<huschke> warum hat denn zb lubuntu mehr ramverbrauch als wenn ich so das paket lxde instaliere
<k1l_> hab ich erklärt
<nagetier> der gestrig gesendete pastebin wurde nach 1h gelöscht
<nagetier> huschke, ^
<huschke> ach da oben ..ok 
<huschke> bin verwirrt
<k1l_> huschke: wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst dann klick dich mal im wiki zur lxde installations seite durch. da wird das nochmal ganz genau erklärt.
<huschke> sind von euch welche gut wine kenner
<k1l_> #winehq sind gute wine kenner.
<huschke> da bekommt man kaum antwort 
<huschke> weil halt ableton live
<huschke> geht ja fast nur um games da
<nagetier> die webseite ist auch hilfreich
<k1l_> jo, dann guckt man in der wine app database
<huschke> die hab ich schon durch unter der rubrik meines programmes
<k1l_> oder man nutzt halt einfach mal die linux alternativen wie ardour
<huschke> das geht garnet ;)
<huschke> ableton hat besten workflow
<huschke> top programm 
<huschke> eigentlich ja nur für mac und windows
<k1l_> tja, dann musste halt leiden.
<huschke> aber habs stabil unter wine am laufen 
<huschke> nur dieses max4live crasht
<huschke> ich habe jetzt die datei libflashplayer.so laut anleitung in den ordner kopiert und die seite zeigt immer noch an das ich neusten player brauche
<wachsmalstift> ich hab mal ne frage, ich habn komplett gelben bildschirm bevor/während der xserver startet, hat einer ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
<bekks> huschke: Siehe oben. Du verwendest immer noch nicht pepperflash.
<huschke> dann check ich das mal 
<huschke> danke
<huschke> kann mal einer von euch diese seite öffnen
<huschke> http://www.audiotool.com/
<huschke> dann auf App klicken 
<bekks> Warum?
<huschke> ob der bei euch öffnet
<huschke> is nur musikprogramm 
<bekks> Warum?
<bekks> Was genau hilft es Dir, wenn es bei MIR funktioniert?
<k1l_> huschke: lies deren faq
<k1l_> weniger wünschen, mehr fakten. die wollen nur mit chrome und pepperflash funktionieren.
<huschke> aha
<huschke> puuuhhh
<huschke> afk 
<huschke> pepperflash habe ich instaliert,wird aber nich in firefox erweiterungen erkannt ..hmm
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-24
<tech9> moin, wie kann ich in emelfm2 ungemountete Festplatten anzeigen? Überall ist die Platte (intern) im Ordner /media/user/ nur im emel nicht
<Anticom> Hallo zusammen, habe ein Problem mit meiner virtuellen Maschine. Mir ist der Platz auf der .vdi ausgegangen, also habe ich sie mittels VBoxManager vergrößert und anschlißend in der VM eine Gparted Live CD gebootet, um die partition zu vergrößern. Bis hier hin alles wunderbar - nur jetzt bootet die Maschine zwar aber dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Hab die Platte folgendermaßen vergrößert: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=506
<Anticom> 61
<Anticom> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=50661 *
<snooky> Hi all
<snooky> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=fc1d66-1443097454.png
<snooky> Dauert das immer so lange?
<Anticom> Kann mir jemand mal kurz erklären, was ein unity scope ist und wie ich den angezeigt bekomme? hab da was für soundcloud installiert aber finde nicht, wo ich das starten/anzeigen soll :/
<Anticom> hab gelesen, dass das so ne art applet ist, was dann irgendwo auf dem desktop lebt. finde aber nicht wirklich viele infos darüber
<raz_> Hi zusammen, ich hab da grad mal ein Problem, ich hab hier nen HP G62 Laptop mit ner Onboard Intel GPU und ner ATI HD 5470. Mein Ziel ist es eigentlich nur, Multi Monitor Support zu bekommen. Aber wenn ich fglrx installiere, bekomm ich bei neustart immer "Low Graphics Mode". Laut recherche liegt das daran, dass meine Karte nicht mehr Supported wird, aber es muss doch auch bei den xf86 möglich sein, mehrere Monitor anzusteuern, aber 
<raz_> wie? Oder hat wer ne andere Lösung parat?
<snooky> Hi all
<snooky> Gibts hier auch nen reinen netzwerk channel?
<koegs> snooky: du hast doch zuletzt erst den hinweis auf -offtopic gekriegt oder?
<Anticom> snooky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList :)
<dadrc> Anticom: Die Scopes tauchen in der Dash auf
<dadrc> Diesem Ding, was aufgeht, wenn du die Windows-Taste drückst
<dadrc> Also, offensichtlich nur, wenn du Unity benutzt
<Anticom> dadrc: Also ich sehe da nix
<Anticom> hab gelesen, dass diese lenses im prinzip diese kategorien sind die man da unten wählen kann, oder?
<dadrc> Ja, genau
<Anticom> und was ist der unterschied zu den scopes?
<Anticom> bzw was genau sind scopes, was lenses nicht sind
<dadrc> Ein Scope liefert Ergebnisse für eine Lens
<dadrc> Also, du hast eine Music Lens, in der die Ergebnisse von verschiedenen Scopes (z.B. Soundcloud, Amazon MP3s, ...) angezeigt werden
<dadrc> Aber da taucht nichts auf?
<Anticom> dadrc: und wenn ich ein packet "unity-scope-soundcloud" installiere, in welcher lense landet das dann? hab musik und soziale netzwerke mal angeschaut, aber es kommt nix
<dadrc> Ich würd es in Musik vermuten
<Anticom> richtig, das ist mein problem
<Anticom> da kommt aber nix :/
<dadrc> Schon mal die Session neugestartet?
<Anticom> naja dann sind scopes eh nicht wirklich, was ich wollte. wollte ne möglichkeit ohne browser soundcloud zu hören. hab jetzt ein rhythmbox plugin, aber das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei... naja immerhin besser als nix :)
<Anticom> dadrc: nope :O
<dadrc> Mach mal, weiß nicht genau, ob Unity die dynamisch nachlädt.
<Anticom> okay, mach jetzt eh gleich feierabend, dann check ich das morgen früh mal. reloggen macht für 5 minuten kein sinn mehr^
<Anticom> aber danke trotzdem .)
<Anticom> :) *
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du einen Player brauchst, der auch Soundcloud kann, guck dir mal Tomahawk an
<dadrc> https://www.tomahawk-player.org/#page-about
<Anticom> kann der auch meine likes als playlist spielen? mit dem rhythmbox plugin muss ich jedes lied einzeln raussuchen. und wenn ich mal auf pause drücke und danach auf play, fängt's von vorne an
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen: Ausprobieren :)
<dadrc> weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf, hab den hier auch gerade nicht installiert
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> ich schau's mir mal morgen an *bookmark*
<Anticom> dadrc: danke auf jeden fall nochmal für die tips und info's
<Anticom> ich pack's dann für heute
<dadrc> Gerne
<raz_> Wäre Clementine nicht auch ne alternative? Hat zumindest nen Soundcloud PL mit an Bord
<dadrc> Dann wohl ja
<dadrc> Aber der Typ ist schon weg =)
<raz_> War nur für mich #noego
<mau1> tag zusammen
<jokrebel> mau1: Verbindungsprobleme?
<mau1> ohm nope, macht es den Anschein?
<mau1> Teste einen mir neuen IRC Client, deshalb der reconnect
<jokrebel> mau1: Naja - machte schon den Eindruck nachdem Du direkt nach Deiner Begrüßung mehrfach raus und rein gingst.
<jokrebel> mau1: Aber wie kann man dann helfen?
<mau1> Verstehe, ich denke jetzt hat es sich mit den reconnects
<mau1> jokrebel: mau1: Aber wie kann man dann helfen?    
<mau1> Tatsächlich ist das hier grade mein erster Gehversuch in einem IRC Netzwerk. Aktuell benötige ich keine Hilfestellung. Aber danke für die Nachfrage
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> ich habe in der fstab eine Samba-Freigabe eingebunden, bin mit dem Ergebnis aber noch nicht zufrieden.
<Mundus> 1. Entweder ich binde eine Samba-Freigabe über /media/SAMBA/ zentral ein und alle Personen haben die gleichen Benutzerrechte (nämlich die in der fstab hinterlegten)
<Mundus> 2. oder ich binde für jeden Benutzer in seinem HOME Verzeichnis eine Samba-Freigabe ein, muss dann aber für jeden Benutzer einen Eintrag in der fstab hinterlegen und als Admin die Kennwörter kennen.
<Mundus> Daher meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Samba-Freigabe so einzurichten, dass sie unter Media gemountet wird und jeder Benutzer sich bei SAMBA authentifizieren muss?
<jokrebel> warum muss es denn ausgerechnet (das von Windows stammende) Samba sein?
<Mundus> Weil die qnap-NAS das on Board hat. Was wäre denn sinnvoller?
<huschke> moin leute,das klappt alles nicht mit adobe
<huschke> warum will linux uns jetzt chrome aufzwingen
<huschke> ich brauche den neusten adobe flasplayer für firefox
<leszek> adobe flashplayers aktuellste Version für linux ist: 11.2.202.521
<leszek> und wer versucht dir chrome aufzuzwingen ?
<jokrebel> Die Benötigung von Flash ist überbewertet.
<leszek> jo das stimmt auch :P
<jokrebel> Mundus: Da kann ich dann auch nicht helfen. Kann das nicht aus was nicht Microsoft-Lastiges?
<jokrebel> *auch
<Mundus> Was ist überhaupt ein sinnvolles equivalent
<Mundus> äquivalent;)
<Mundus> ssh kann die NAS, FTP auch.
<jokrebel> na dann nimm das 
<huschke> leszek: ich hab kein bock mir in sämtlichen versionen nur noch chromium andrehen zu lassen ;_;
<huschke> warum haben die den support aufgehört
<Mundus> FTP? 
<jokrebel> ssh benutzer1@nas.daheim ... kann mit den angelegten Benutzern umgehn und der Admin muss nicht die kennwörter User wissen.
<jokrebel> +der
<jokrebel> oder ftp oder die kombination daruas (sicheres FTP)
<leszek> huschke: support gibts doch, sonst gebe es keine sicherheitsupdates. Es gibt nur keine weiterentwicklung. Wenn du Chromium nicht magst und trotzdem das google flashplayer plugin nutzen willst, kannst du auch das freshplayerplugin nutzen
<Mundus> und wie binde ich das so ein, dass ein DAU ohne Terminal die ssh Verbindung nutzen kann?
<leszek> huschke: das ist quasi ein ppapi wrapper für das google flashplugin für Firefox
<huschke> leszek....läuft das dinge mit firefox 
<huschke> wird das erkannt
<leszek> ja
<leszek> ja
<leszek> aber drm support gibts beim google flashplugin nicht
<huschke> mach mal audiotool.com und dann auf app
<leszek> sprich mediatheken (nowtv) läuft z.B. damit nicht
<leszek> ich hab freshplayerplugin nicht installiert hier
<jokrebel> Mundus: von nem Ubunturechner aus? Nautlius öffnen - Los - Ort eingeben - dort die ssh-verbindung eintippen - User und Passpwortabfrage bestätigen - Und dann wenn man will noch als klickbares Lesezeichen ablegen.
<huschke> kann man bei chromium oben im browser eine menüleiste aktivieren ? ich mag dieses symbol rechts oben nicht 
<jokrebel> Mundus: Ich mas das übrigens per sftp und bei Ort steht dann: sftp://lapold/home/username
<leszek> huschke: ich denke nicht. Und das audiotool.com hat nen bug. Der app link sollte mit dem aktuellen flashplayer auf linux auch laufen. Ich würd denen nen bug report senden
<jokrebel> lapold ist bei Dir der Name des NAS
<jokrebel> *mach
<huschke> leszek...läuft net
<leszek> huschke: was läuft nicht ?
<huschke> die app in firefox
<huschke> hab den adobe über synaptic
<huschke> den letzten 
<leszek> ja ich weiß, deshalb sag ich ja audiotool.com ist buggy
<leszek> schreib denen einfach dass du unter linux auch die app nutzen willst und die den linux flashplayer nicht blocken sollen
<leszek> bzw. adden deinen comment bei den bestehenden 
<jokrebel> gut'Nacht
<Mundus> Kann ich Nautilus für jeden Anwender mit einem entsprechenden Lesezeichen ausstatten?
<helpmepl> hallo! 
<helpmepl> ich brauch etwas Hilfe :)
<mrkramps> ich auch
<mrkramps> helpmepl, stell eine frage
<helpmepl> ich habe ein Ubuntuminimal aufgesetzt. Wenn ich nun starte habe ich keine Umlaute weder in der Tastertur nur in der Console. die locale.gen habe ich erstellt. Wenn ich nun dpke-reconfig keyboard-configuration mache, habe ich die Tastertur und umlaute. Nach einem neustart nicht mehr oO
<helpmepl> Was mach ich falsch?
<helpmepl> Hi mrkramps Wie kann man dir helfen?
<huschke> kann man bei chromium oben eine menüleiste hinbekommen wie firefox? mag diese buttons rechts oben nicht,brauche standard menü
<mrkramps> helpmepl, mir kann man nicht mehr helfen
<mrkramps> helpmepl, den befehl mit oder ohne sudo?
<helpmepl> :D mrkramps ok das ist wirklich ein Problem ^^
<helpmepl> mit sudo
<mrkramps> wird das layout auch in der /etc/default/keyboard eingetragen?
<helpmepl> ja da steht: pc105 und de drin
<leszek> helpmepl: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup schon probiert ? 
<mrkramps> helpmepl, console-setup ist auch installiert?
<helpmepl> Ja dort habe ich Latin1 und Latin4 ausgewählt
<helpmepl> *Latin5
<mrkramps> helpmepl, wenn du in /etc/default/console-setup mal die Schriftgröße (FONTSIZE) änderst, wird die übernommen?
<mrkramps> also beim neustart
<helpmepl> Was muss bei fontface stehen?
<mrkramps> helpmepl, nichts
<helpmepl> oO das steht bei mir fixed
<helpmepl> *da
<mrkramps> helpmepl, so heißt die schriftart …
<mrkramps> um das zu verdeutlichen: das _muss_ nichts stehen, kann aber
<mrkramps> --muss ++brauch
<helpmepl> hmmm schriftart auf 13 gesetzt un boom umlaute da. Hä?
<helpmepl> sorry meinte die Schriftgröße auf 13 gesetzt
<helpmepl> setzte ich Sie wieder auf 16 bekomme ich keine Umlaute mehr Was ist da los?
<helpmepl> mrkramps: Danke für die Hilfe. Der Trick war, für fontface nichts einzutrage wie du sagtest :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-25
<LupusE> hi
<Anticom> Morgen. Ich brauche dringend hilfe. Meine Unity-Leiste links, so wie die Menüleiste oben ist weg und wenn ich eine grafische anwendung starte, fehlt da oben ebenfalls die leiste, mit der man das fenster hin und her ziehen kann
<Anticom> hatte gestern abend noch per "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fossfreedom/rhythmbox" hinzugefügt und ein update+upgrade laufen lassen
<Anticom> die ppa hab ich mittlerweile rausgeschmissen, ein erneutes update+upgrade laufen lassen und die kiste neu gestartet
<Anticom> bislang alles ohne erfolg
<dadrc> Anticom: was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> schon mal "unity --reset" versucht?
<jokrebel> Anticom: Und ja - welches Ubuntu das ist wär schon auch durchaus interessant.
<Anticom> dadrc: Linux PC-001-186-1 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:32:55 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Anticom> jokrebel: unity ist nicht installiert
<Anticom> also sagt die konsole
<dadrc> Was natürlich Dinge erklägt.
<jokrebel> Das ist aber nur der Kernel. Was sagt "lsb_release -a"
<Anticom> No LSB modules are available.
<Anticom> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Anticom> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Anticom> Release:	14.04
<Anticom> Codename:	trusty
<jokrebel> jo ohne Unity keine volle Unity-Oberfläche ;-)
<Anticom> also einfach apt-get install unity?
<dadrc> Wäre jetzt mal einen Versuch wert
<Anticom> ich nehm an ich muss dann auch nochmal reloggen?
<dadrc> ja
<jokrebel> ggf. auch ein "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<Anticom> ubuntu-desktop ist ebenfalls nicht installiert
<Anticom> ...das kann doch nicht sein, dass mir das alles deinstalliert wurde, ohne, dass ich's gemerkt habe
<Anticom> :O
<Anticom> jokrebel: brauche ich ubuntu-desktop zwangsläufig?
<dadrc> Anticom: das ist ein Metapaket, das dafür sorgt, dass aller nötigen Pakete (zB Unity) auch installiert sind
<dadrc> Hilft also
<jokrebel> Wär halt das Standard-Unitiy-Ubuntu-Komplettpaket
<Anticom> also alls drauf damit, schaden kanns denke ich nicht ;)
<Anticom> so, dann drückt mal die daumen - relogging
<Anticom> Hatte leider keinen Erfolg
<dadrc> Jetzt kannst du aber `unity --reset` mal testen
<Anticom> dadrc: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<jokrebel> und "unity --replace"?
<Anticom> in den man pages steht lediglich was von --resert-icons, aber das dürfte mir nix brignen
<Anticom> jokrebel: dazu sagt die man page: Deprecated option for backwards compatibility.  Has no effect.
<Anticom> nach unity --replace hat kurz der bildschirm geflackert und es hat mich ausgeloggt 
<Anticom> aber der kram fehlt immernoch
<jokrebel> vielleicht hilft Dir dies "https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brauche-dringend-hilfe-8/#post-2954022" vorletzter Eintrag
<jokrebel> wobei - is schon etwas älter seh ich grad
<jokrebel> jemand hat es bei 14.04 wohl gefixt bekommen in dem er .config komplett entfernte (ich würd ja umbenennen empfehlen)
<jokrebel> liest sich auch interessant: https://okkarator.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/ubuntu-unity-seitenleiste-oberes-panel-nach-einsatz-von-ccsm-verschwunden/
<jokrebel> oh der is ja schon wieder weg
<Anticom> jokrebel: also ich komme hier irgendwie nicht weiter
<jokrebel> was war die letzte Zeile von mir die Du mitbekommen hast?
<jokrebel> Anticom: 
<Anticom> jemand hat es bei 14.04 wohl gefixt bekommen in dem er .config komplett entfernte (ich würd ja umbenennen empfehlen)
<Anticom> welche .config?
<jokrebel> das komplette Verzeichnis /home/user/.config in dem sich die allermeisten Einstellungen befinden. Und ich schrib auch noch ...
<jokrebel> liest sich auch interessant: https://okkarator.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/ubuntu-unity-seitenleiste-oberes-panel-nach-einsatz-von-ccsm-verschwunden/
<Anticom> jokrebel: kann schlecht ff öffnen, da der sich auf dem selben screen öffnet und ich die fenster nicht gewechselt bekommen
<Anticom> ccsm?
<jokrebel> Alt+TAB geht auch nicht?
<jokrebel> CCSM (CompizConfig Settings Manager, dt. CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager)
<Anticom> jokrebel: nop, alt tab geht auch nicht
<Anticom> hab den ccsm installiert und auch was angepasst, aber nur, wie die fenster sich verhalten sollen, wenn ich sie an den bildschirmrand ziehe
<Anticom> nicht mehr und nicht weniger. und das ist auch schon 2 wochen her
<Anticom> glaube kaum, dass es daran liegt
<Anticom> naja hab jetzt meinen ~/.config mal umbenannt und relogge nochmal
<jokrebel> Neuen Kernel installiert aber noch nicht rebootet?
<Anticom> hab allein heute die kiste schon c.a. 5 mal neu gestartet
<Anticom> re
<Anticom> kacke, irgendwie läuft jetzt sogar mein guake nicht mehr
<Anticom> heißt: kein terminal
<Anticom> hab jetzt höchstens noch die tty's
<jokrebel> zeig doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" her.
<Anticom> warum ein dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> Weil Dir nur sowas dann auch die aktuellen Kernel einspielt. Hat nichts mit Releas-Upgrade zu tun. Falls Du das noch nie gemacht hattest wundert mich jetzt gar nichts mehr.
<Anticom> jokrebel: update + dist-upgrade ausgeführt, kiste neu gestartet - nix
<Anticom> :/
<Anticom> kann man da nicht irgendwo in den logs was finden?
<jokrebel> wurde denn ein neuerer Kernel jetzt gebootet? Zeig nochmal ein uname -a
<Anticom> Linux PC-001-186-1 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:32:55 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> das 14.04.1 stört mich da ein wenig. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen. Hab ich jetzt die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" erhalten gehabt, aber find sie nicht? Und ich bat auch darum das "update/dist-upgrade" herzuzeigen. Bitte alles in einem PasteBin
<Anticom> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/HhznECeT
<jokrebel> das ist ein Neues? Das vorhergehende sah auch so aus?
<Anticom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/475296/unity-launcher-and-menu-bar-disappeared-in-14-04 hm interessant, er sagt, dass bei im vbox das problem war
<Anticom> jokrebel: ja
<Anticom> also nach "sudo lightdm restart" ist mein bildschirm schwarz geblieben
<jokrebel> hast Du nochmals ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ... und unity .... versucht?
<Anticom> jup, eben grade
<jokrebel> Ich muss jetzt dann aber leider bald los zur Arbeit. :-/
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat ja dadrc oder jemand anders noch ne Idee.
<nagetier> hattet ihr sudo apt-get -f install mal ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Nö, aber sah jetzt da auch keinen Bedarf. Er hat ja bei apt keine Fehler.
<nagetier> es scheinen ja pakete zu fehlen, also würde ich das mal versuchen..
<Anticom> interessant... wenn ich mich als gast anmelde, dann hab ich mittlerweile wieder ne normale oberfläche
<jokrebel> nagetier: Aber schlags im ruhig vor. Schaden kanns nicht
<Anticom> das war davor nicht so
<Anticom> eventuell sollte ich nochmal meinen .config ordner los werden und es mit meinem account versuche
<Anticom> n
<Anticom> nagetier: was wolltest du vorschlagen?
<jokrebel> Anticom: Ja
<nagetier> Anticom, den obigen befehl.. auch wenn wenig hoffnung besteht.. oder mal einen neunen benutzer anlegen, evtl ist die config von jetzigem kaputt
<dadrc> Ja, Gastnutzer ist eine gute Idee
<Anticom> nagetier: "den obigen befehl" bringt mir nicht viel, weil ich grade relogged hab :)
<Anticom> dadrc: der war davor auch broken
<nagetier> sudo apt-get -f install
<Anticom> aber mittlerweile eben nicht mehr
<nagetier> ich übersah
<Anticom> kein ding (=
<Anticom> sudo läuft in der gast session nicht?! o.O
<Anticom> grml...
<dadrc> Ne, Gast hat keine sudo-Rechte
<dadrc> Aus guten Gründen :)
<k1l> einfach in tty1 gehen
<Anticom> achso ja hab vergessen, wie sudo funktioniert
<Anticom> ich war bei su
<Anticom> :D
<k1l> su ist auch nicht ubuntu
<Anticom> k1l: ja hab ne zeit lang mit debian gearbeitet... macht der gewohnheit eben (=
<Anticom> Also auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, welcher Schritt jetzt genau das Problem gelöst hat - es ist gelöst :)
<Anticom> alles ist wieder da
<Anticom> dadurch, dass mein ~/.config futsch ist muss ich zwar ein paar sachen neu einstellen aber sei es drum
<Anticom> danke für die hilfe jokrebel, dadrc und nagetier 
<jokrebel> Anticom: Das hört man doch gerne (manchmal ist die Reihenfolge der Sachen die man tut auch wichtig). Jeztz kann ich wenigstens entspannt zur Arbeit.
<k1l> wenn der guest acc geht ist es eine user config sache
<Anticom> k1l: der guest war davor aber auch zerschossen
<Anticom> also war es wahrscheinlich eine kombi aus mehreren dingen
<Anticom> hab zwischendurch noch einige pakete deinstalliert, die ich so in der apt.history gefunden habe
<Anticom> jetzt weiß nur noch gott und der syslog, was die ursache war :>
<Anticom> uhh, grade ist neues Spielzeug angekommen :)
<_moep_> na ob das jugendfrei ist… :P
<Anticom> 2port 10Gbit NIC
<Anticom> hoffe mal, die macht mir mit den treibern keine probleme
<Anticom> Komm mir grade ein wenig blöd vor: Muss ich irgendetwas anders machen, um den benutzer+gruppe eines symlinks zu ändern?
<Anticom> chown grp:usr <symlink> funktioniert irgendwie nicht (der symlink zeigt auf einen ordner nicht auf eine datei, sollte aber egal sein, weil der symlink selbst ja eine "datei" ist)
<debitux> Anticom: wie hast du den Link denn gesetzt ?
<Anticom> ln -s <zielordner> <alias>
<Anticom> als root
<Anticom> bin aber immernoch root, also sollte das kein problem darstellen
<Anticom> gab's bei ln nicht auch ein -m(ode) oder so?
<debitux> der Link selber hat doch 777 rechte? d.h. der gehört zwar dem der ihn erstellt hat, aber ansonsten gelten die rechte von dem ordner auf den er linkt
<debitux> also wenn du zugriffsprobleme hast musst du DEN bearbeiten
<Anticom> ja wundert mich halt nur, dass ein symlink den besitzer nicht wechseln kann
<leszek> Anticom: ich denke das wäre kontraproduktiv
<Anticom> leszek: wieso?
<debitux> wenn man die Rechte des Links verändern könnte würde sich das ja evtl mit den Rechten des Ziels beißen
<Anticom> hm
<leszek> stell dir vor du linkst auf etwas system internes auf das ein normaler nutzer keine rechte haben sollte reinzuschauen. Wenn du dann den benutzer und die gruppe ändern könntest um es dann doch zu können
<Anticom> naja hab's jetzt anders gelöst... hab den symlink einfach gelöscht und ihn als "normalen benutzer" neu angelegt
<Anticom> dem benutzer, dem auch der zielordner gehört
<debitux> hat das denn mit root als besitzer nicht funktioniert ?
<debitux> oder hast du das nur geändert damits schön ist ? :)
<Anticom> keine ahnung, wollte es halt schön haben
<Anticom> haha richtig :D
<Anticom> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu >>> ia32-libs scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben. apt-get schlägt mir folgende pakete als ersatz vor: lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<Anticom> brauche ich alle 3 oder nur eins und wenn ja welches?
<debitux> Anticom: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur?redirect=no#force-architecture <- hier les ich gar nichts von der lib. schonmal ohne probiert ?
<Anticom> hab erstmal gar nix installiert, bevor ich nicht weiß, was ich brauche und was da passiert
<Anticom> :)
<debitux> hier sagen sie das diese Alternativen auch nicht funktionieren: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr
<debitux> ich würde das mal so probieren: apt-get install program:i386
<Anticom> debitux: hab nur ein .deb
<Anticom> brauch was für dpkg
<Anticom> oder geht das damit auch?
<debitux> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i blafoo.deb 
<Anticom> debitux: danke
<debitux> Anticom: hat funltioniert? kein Problem :)
<Anticom> debitux: hat zwar wegen irgendwas gemeckert, aber die dateien sind da, wo sie sein sollten
<Anticom> hoffe nur, dass mir nicht alles um die ohren fliegt. das paket ist ein cross-compiler
<debitux> uh, na dann viel glück :D
<Anticom> debitux: kannst du mir zufällig auch sagen, wie ich per apt-get ne bestimmte gcc version installieren kann (hab apt-get install gcc=4.7 probiert, geht aber nicht :/ )
<Anticom> hatte versucht den gcc von den sourcen zu bauen, aber make findet nach einiger zeit fröhlichem vor sich hin compilieren auf einmal irgendwelche header nicht
<debitux> hast du die linux header denn installiert ?
<Anticom> hatte da mal irgendwann welche installiert, aber die sind beim letzten apt-get autoremove glaub ich wieder rausgeflogen
<debitux> dat is dat problem
<Anticom> welche genau brauch ich denn?
<debitux> aber via apt müsste auch gehen
<Anticom> linux-headers-<version> oder die ...-generic?
<debitux> öhm das soll mal jemand anderes sagen ...
<debitux> :D ich will dir keinen stuss erzählen
<Anticom> ^
<Anticom> ^^*
<Anticom> ich probier einfach mal ein paar durch :D
<debitux> apt-get  install gcc=4.7ist gcc 4.7 überhaupt schon in den repos fürs aktuelle ubuntu ?
<debitux> was sagt apt-cache search gcc ?
<Anticom> hm also anscheinend habe ich die header doch noch drauf
<Anticom> debitux: http://pastebin.com/b8Yp3Vn5
<Anticom> .___.
 * Anticom = blind
<Anticom> hab vorhin schonmal nachgeschaut... es gibt ein extra Paket dafür :D
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab eine Frage zu Nautilus. In früheren Ubuntu Versionen, wenn ich dort auf einen Buchstaben getippt habe im Nautilus, ist er mit der Dateiansicht bis zu der ersten Datei mit diesem Anfangsbuchstaben gescrollt. In der aktuellen Version sucht er alle Verzeichnisse nach dem gewünschten Suchbegriff. Das ist für mich nicht sehr produktiv. Wie kann ich das wieder ändern?
<Anticom> Lembert: bei mir kann ich wie gewohnt beliebig lange tippen und solange es einen ordner oder eine datei gibt, die dem query entspricht springt er da hin
<debitux> Anticom: apt-get install gcc-4.7
<Anticom> Lembert: sicher, dass du nicht ausversehen mal auf STRG+F gekommen bist? glaube im nautilus toggled das. also einfach nochmal strg+f drücken und dann sollte es wieder normal funktionieren vermute ich
<Anticom> debitux: sag ich ja... ich hätte einfach mal lesen müssen :D
<Anticom> trotzdem danke
<Anticom> jetzt motzt mein apt-get nur rum wegen der i386 toolchain
<Anticom> Lembert: problem gelöst?
<Lembert> also bei springt da nix
<Lembert> wenn ich nen buchstaben eingeben kommt die suchzeile oben
<Lembert> wenn ich strg+f drücke kommt die selbe suchzeile
<k1l_> Lembert: welches ubuntu genau? 
<Lembert> 15.04
<Lembert> Nautilus ist 3.14.2
<k1l_> welchen desktop?
<k1l_> weil auf meinem unity 15.04 hier klappt das so wie es soll.
<Lembert> gnome
<k1l_> könnte mir da gut vorstellen, dass die gnome leute das finden, dass das ab jetzt so sein muss
<Lembert> na toll
<k1l_> ich kann es nicht gegentesten, weil ich kein gnome-shell habe
<dadrc> org.gnome.nautilus.preferences.enable-interactive-search
<dadrc> haken setzen, dann verhält es sich wie früher
<Eiskalterengel81> Hallo zusammen, 
<Eiskalterengel81> ich habe leider mal wieder ein kleines Problem was ich mir nicht erklären kann. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Manchmal starte ich den Rechner und auf dem Desktop wird dann alles verzehrt dargestellt. So Schriften liegen versetzt übereinander. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Das interessante dabei das es immer nur auf dem Hauptmonitor in meinem Fall also der Linke ist. Beim rechten ist alles ganz Normal.
<Eiskalterengel81> Starte ich den Rechner neu ist der Fehler weg. Leider fehlen dann öfters die Links auf dem Desktop und die Supertaste funktioniert gar nicht. 
<Lembert> dadrc, wo finde ich diese einstellung?
<dadrc> Lembert: dconf-editor
<Eiskalterengel81> Meine Letzte Änderung war nach meinem wissen das installieren von wine. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Kann da jemand helfen?
<Lembert> dadrc, herzlichen dank, funktioniert
<Lembert> :)
<dadrc> Eiskalterengel81: hast du mal einen Screenshot davon?
<Eiskalterengel81> dadrc: das war auch meine Idee aber auf dem Screenshot sieht alles super aus. :(
<Eiskalterengel81> Ich kann das verhalten leider nicht reproduzieren 
<dadrc> Eiskalterengel81: Was für eine Grafikkarte, welche Treiber?
<Eiskalterengel81> HD 6870 und Treiber ist AMD fglrx Proprietär
<dadrc> hmh. Treiber aus den Ubuntuquellen oder was selbst installiertes?
<Eiskalterengel81> Unter Anwendungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber umgestellt. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Da die Lüfter sonst nicht zu ertragen waren. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Das jetzige Problem ist allerdings neu 1 Monat oder so. Immer mal wieder zwischen durch. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Umgestiegen bin ich schon vor über einem Jahr.
<dadrc> Du weißt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, ob du vor 'nem Monat Treiberupdates gemacht hast, oder?
<Eiskalterengel81> Nein das kann ich nicht sagen ich Aktualisiere regelmäßig über console aber das da jetzt ein treiber dabei war
<dadrc> Klingt für nämlich irgendwie nach Treiberproblemen
<k1l_> evtl kein sauberer übergang wenn es ne hybrid karte ist?
<Eiskalterengel81> Mein letzte Änderung am System war das ich mit wine gespielt habe. Um Siedler4 zum laufen zu bekommen was funktioniert hat.
<Eiskalterengel81> Ich werde nächste mal ein Foto machen wenn es dann mal wieder so weit ist. Irgendwie habe ich öfters mal solche kleinen Problemchen die ich dann nicht zuordnen kann.
<Eiskalterengel81> Vor kurzem fehlte die Uhr oben in der Leiste. Einfach weg. Nach einem Neustart war Sie wieder da. 
<marco89> test
<_moep_> durchgefallen
<marco89> nein funktioniert. Danke für die Antwort :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-26
<EureDudeheit> Hallo zusammen
<EureDudeheit> Ich habe bei mir im Heimnetzwerk ein paar NFS-Shares. Die würde ich gerne auf dem Laptop beim Start einbinden, jedoch nur wenn ich bei mir zuhause im Netz bin. also fällt /etc/fstab weg. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen
<maqiv> hallo zusammen
<maqiv> ich bin momentan am herumspielen mit duplicity und habe selbst aktuell kein ubuntu drauf. daher wollte ich hier schnell nachfragen ob mir jemand den gefallen tun kann und deja-dup aufrufen und parsen kann mit welchen aufruf-parametern deja-dup duplicity aufruft?
<maqiv> klar kann ich mir ne vm aufsetzen mit ubuntu drauf, aber ich dachte ich frag hier erst schnell ob jemand so lieb ist....?!
<skinhd> hey
<skinhd> ich habe ein dringendes problem, ich kann keine usb sticks, usb hds usw mehr mounten, 14.04.3, erscheint in dmesg aber nichtmal in fdisk
<bekks> Was steht denn in dmesg?
<skinhd> [  236.453793] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci
<skinhd> [  236.586869] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=14cd, idProduct=125c
<skinhd> [  236.586880] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=2
<skinhd> [  236.586888] usb 1-2: Product: Mass Storage Device
<skinhd> [  236.586893] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Generic
<skinhd> [  236.586898] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 125C20100726
<skinhd> dann kommt disconnect und es geht von vorne los
<bekks> BEnutze einen Pastebin Service und poste dort die gesamte Ausgabe.
<skinhd> ok mom
<skinhd> http://pastebin.com/9MCFmpiE
<skinhd> und ne idee?
<skinhd> hmm
<matthias_> hey
<matthias_> wie gehts euch?
<matthias_> kennt sich jemand mit zeitserverkonfiguration aus
<matthias_> ?
<koegs> matthias_: du meinst sowas? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<matthias_> ich habe das probelm ich habe anlagen die über einen zeitserver synchronisiert werden das funktionier aber nicht
<koegs> was hast du denn getan um dies zu überprüfen?
<matthias_> ich habe die uhrzeit kontrolliert
<matthias_> ^
<matthias_> ^^
<matthias_> darf ich dich nach einen anderen thema fragen 
<matthias_> besteht die möglichkeit
<matthias_> ein programm anzulegen was mich bei einer bestimmten e-mail einen ip-anruf auf mein handy macht?
<koegs> matthias_: zur problemhebung und manuellen kontrolle empfehle ich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit#NTP-korrigiert-die-Rechner-Uhrzeit-nicht
<matthias_> gibt es da vtl eine software die das macht?
<koegs> ich glaube fertig nicht, du müsstest dir evtl. selber was scripten
<nagetier> oder es gibt ein Plug-In für den Mail-Client
<koegs> man könnte bei den thunderbird addons gucken
<matthias_> ich versteh das english nicht so gut
<matthias_> das wäre echt der hammer ich habe nach apps geguckt software für windows es gibt so etwas nicht
<matthias_> wo kann man die adoons aufrufen?
<dabe2k15> thunderbird addons: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-27
<LupusE> moin
<polygontrauma> Hallo! Kann mir als Ubuntuneuling jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe versucht Photoshop via Wine zu installieren, und suche jetzt das Verzeichnis in dem die Installation abgelegt wurde?
<_moep_> liegt in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<polygontrauma> Danke! Kann man per Konsole den Ordner /.wine/ umbenennen, dass er sichtbar wird? Ich nehme an dafür muss der Punkt im Namen weg?
<_moep_> kannst du schon machen, solltest du aber nicht tun
<_moep_> sonst wird die installation von ps nicht mehr gefunden
<polygontrauma> ok
<polygontrauma> Danke für eure Hilfe! :) Tschö
<_moep_> np
<Mr_Torgue> wie finde ich heraus welches programm einen versteckten ordner in meinem Heimatverzeichnis erstellt hat?
<Mr_Torgue> vom namen her kann ich den erstmal zu nix zuordnen
<_moep_> was kannst du denn nicht zuordnen?
<Mr_Torgue> also den ordner irgendeinem programm oder dienst der den benötigt/erstellt hat
<_moep_> muss es nicht zwingend geben
<Mr_Torgue> wenn ich den lösche ist er nach nem neustart wieder da
<_moep_> welchen?
<Mr_Torgue> also den ordner
<Mr_Torgue> ich versuch nur zu verstehen wo der herkommt
<_moep_> -.-
<_moep_> präziser gehts nicht?
<Mr_Torgue> ahso
<Mr_Torgue> also ich habe den ordner .watershed in meinem Heimatverzeichnis. Ich kann den erstmal keiner anwednung zuordnen die ich installiert habe
<Mr_Torgue> wenn ich den lösche ist er nach dem neistart wieder da
<nagetier> Mr_Torgue, dpkg -l list kein Paket watershed auf?
<nagetier> *listet
<nagetier> Mr_Torgue, setzt du eine Verschlüsselung auf dem System ein?
<Mr_Torgue> ich hab es mal mit apt-cache search probier und bekomme da:watershed - reduce superfluous executions of idempotent command
<Mr_Torgue> chiark-utils-bin - Systemverwaltungsprogramme von chiark
<Mr_Torgue> ja ich habe das system bei installation verschlüsselt
<nagetier> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382087 <- was ich dazu fand
<Mr_Torgue> bei dpkg -l bekomme ich auch das obige angegeben
<Mr_Torgue> ok. scheint nix dramatisches zu sein. mich wundert nur warum der ordner jetzt auftaucht. vor 3 wochen war er sicher noch nicht da.
<Mr_Torgue> danke für den hinweis!
<kaal> wie macht man eine minimalinstallation
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/minimalinstallation
<kaal> ich meine, wenn man wo einen server bestellt, dann ist das dort keine minimalinstallation?
<kaal> wie kann ich auf einen server eine installation neu aufsetzen?
<Guest75401> hallo, ich hätte da mal eine frage: wenn ich meine eigene IP im lokalen Netzwerk angebe wird mir die Apach2 default webseite angezeigt
<Guest75401> das bedeutet doch auch das sich der apach webserver im autostart befindet oder ?
<Rochvellon> Guest75401: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<Guest75401> auf der seite hört es sich danach an als sollte man auch keine die vom user hinzugefügten services in der regel nicht deaktivieren 
<Guest75401> ich hatte genau dies vor weil es mir etwas suspekt ist das mein rechner standardmäßig webseiten im lokalen netz ausliefert
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab gerade Ubuntu neu auf mein Rechner installiert, und wollte gleich ein paar Programme mit Software Center installieren. Das Programm war mitten in der installation, wo das Festen von Softwaren Center auf ein mal Dunkel wird, und alles in stehen geblieben. Wie beende ich jetzt das Festen, und wieso wurde es Dunkel alle läuft doch ohne Probleme?
<jokrebel> kurzzeitig ausgelastet? Einfach warten.
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab mal ein kleines Problem. Ich hab gerade Microsoft Office 2007 mit PlayonLinux installiert, alles läuft auch super. Wollte jetzt die Standartprogramme ändern, so das die Dateien immer mit Microsoft Office gestartet werden und nicht mit LibreOffice. Aber wen ich auf "Öfnen mit" gehe, finde ich da nicht Microsoft Office. Wie kann ich die Standartprogramme ändern?
<max> nabend
<Guest98871> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-26
<doev> Hallo
<doev> Ich möchte postgis auf einem ubuntu-server installieren. Nach eingabe von apt-get install postgis erscheint eine lange Liste von paketen. Unter anderem sind dort Video-Codecs, GFX-Treiber, etc. dabei. Ich möchte natürlich keinen Desktop aus dem Server machen.
<doev> Weiß jemand, ob es ein besseres Paket gibt?
<doev> Eigentlivch will ich nur Postgresql mit Postgis erweitern.
<doev> ubuntuusers.de de sagt: sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.1-postgis sei der richtige Befehl, aber das Paket gibt es nicht.
<doev> Habe 16.04 auf dem Server.
<jokrebel> vielleicht fehlt Dir einfach die Quelle in der dieses Paket enthalten ist?
<doev> postgresql-9.5-postgis gibt es auf meinem Server, aber da kommt die gleiche lange Liste von Paketen.
<jokrebel> auf welchen Artikel beziehst Du Dich denn?
<k1l> postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.2   ist das paket für 16.04
<koegs> doev: 
<koegs> huch
<koegs> hier will das paket auch einiges nachziehen
<doev> jokrebel: ja, es kommt aber die gleiche Liste von Paketen. Sind ca. 403 MB.
<k1l> doev: und?
<koegs> keine ahnung was postgis alles macht, aber evtl. sind da halt auch die abhängigkeiten doof gesetzt
<doev> genau, und es sieht mir nicht unbedingt aus, als sei es für einen Server bestimmt.
<koegs> woran genau machst du das fest?
<doev> http://pastebin.com/raw/i1YFTPzF
<doev> grafiktreiber
<doev> video-codecs
<doev> sound bibs.
<k1l> doev: and 7 not upgraded.
<k1l> installiere erstmal alle updates um da falsche abhängigkeiten von anderem kram auszuschliessen
<doev> k1l: hmm, dann müßte ich neustarten. Könnte was dauern.
<doev> The following packages have been kept back: mysql-server-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7 ubuntu-core-launcher vim vim-common vim-runtime vim-tiny
<jokrebel> warum um alles in der Welt will man nicht erst mal das definierte System auf aktuellen Stand bringen bevor man sich neues Zeugs reinquetschen will?
<doev> dann starte ich den server mal neu ... mal sehen
<doev> na toll, der Neustart hat nichts verändert. mysql-server-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7 ubuntu-core-launcher vim vim-common vim-runtime vim-tiny werden immer noch zurück gehalten.
<deem> doev: dann mach ein dist-upgrade und schau nach welche pakete entfernt, bzw neu installiert werden
<jokrebel> doev: Hast Du nur neu gestartet? Ohne ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" vorher durchzuführen?
<ppq> postgis scheint echt die reinste abhängigkeitshölle zu sein :) mal visualisiert (und das schon ohne standardabhängigkeiten, die eh installiert sind): https://www.dropbox.com/s/zhvlcn1t7knytu7/out2.png
<doev> full-upgrade kannte ich noch gar nicht.
<doev> kann es sein, dass mysql nicht ohne spezielle Erlaubnis auf eine neue Version geupdatet wird?
<doev> mit full-upgrade geht es jetzt nämlich.
<deem> doev: das kommt darauf an, ob es pakete entfernt oder zusätzlich installiert
<deem> wenn abhängigkeiten geändert werden, braucht es meist ein dist-upgrade aka full-upgrade
<deem> ppq: dein bild tut nicht
<doev> na gut :)
<ppq> deem, doch, ist aber zu groß fürn brauser ^^"
<deem> ppq: was hat er denn da für eine auflösung?
<doev> bleibt noch die Frage nach postgis. ... Aber ich würde meine, wenn es die Abhängigkeiten nun mal braucht, dann sollte es in Ordnung sein, oder?
<ppq> deem, vertikal ca. 15k
<koegs> doev: genau dafür ist doch apt da...
<koegs> also abhängigkeiten auflösen
<doev> koegs: naja, klar. Aber mich wundert halt, dass Abhängikeiten zu nvidia-vdpau-driver drin sind.
<doev> aber nochmal zum full-update ... ist es das gleiche wie dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> was bei apt-get dist-upgrade war ist bei apt full-upgrade
<doev> aber ich benutzte doch: apt-get full-upgrade
<doev> ist apt-get nur noch ein wrapper?
<jokrebel> ich sprach aber von "apt" 14:10:42   jokrebel | doev: Hast Du nur neu gestartet? Ohne ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" vorher durchzuführen? 
<jokrebel> apt löst quasi apt-get ab
<jokrebel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<doev> ja, aber scheint das gleiche zu sein, weil ... apt-get => apt 1.2.12 (amd64)
<doev> apt => apt 1.2.12 (amd64)
<jokrebel> dazu auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt/
<doev> ok, danke erstmal. Muss mir das postgis jetzt mal anschauen.
<BlackMage> warum will `sudo update-initramfs -k all -c` bei mir die Module vom alten (bereits gelöschten) Kernel 4.4.0-34-generic updaten?
<BlackMage> und kann es sein das packages.ubuntu.com grade nicht erreichbar ist?
<deem> BlackMage: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/packages.ubuntu.com <- sieht so aus
<dadrc> BlackMage: eventuell noch irgendwelche Header oder so dafür installiert?
<BlackMage> nein es war kein Paket mehr von 4.4.0-34-generic installiert... aber ich habe jetzt den Kernel 4.4.0-34 nochmal installiert und wieder ein 'apt remove --purge'  auf alle 4.4.0-34 Pakete gemacht und jetzt scheint es endgültig weg zu sein
<Anticom> Hi. Ich benutze cmp um ein image mit dessen kopie auf ner SD karte zu vergleichen und bekomme jedesmal 'cmp: EOF on <path>' Gibt's ne möglichkeit, dass cmp das EOF ignoriert?
<Anticom> Scheint wohl was dateisystem-spezifisches zu sein
<BlackMage> Anticom: was ist das FS auf der SD karte?
<tomreyn> Anticom: vielleicht ist auch nur das dateisystem auf einer der beiden seiten voll (df -h / df -i)?
<Anticom> BlackMage: sind mehrere FS. Ich vergleich direckt gegen /dev/sdX
<Anticom> das ist ja das interessante
<stevieh> woran sollte cmp sonst das ende der Datei erkennen ausser am EOF?
<stevieh> vielleicht kannst du es ja quiet stellen?
<tomreyn> oder nutz statt cmp ein hashing-tool wie sha256sum
<tomreyn> (wenn das ausreichend genau ist)
<stevieh> das dürfte sogar eher langsamer sein als cmp
<tomreyn> ja das dauert wohl in etwa doppelt so lang
<BlackMage> aber cmp zeigt an ab dem wievieltem Byte sich die beiden Dateien unterscheiden
<stevieh> deswegen, nimm cmp und ignorier die meldung. Bzw. vielleicht geht die sogar mit quiet abzustellen. 
<stevieh> ist ja keine Fehlermeldung
<stevieh> und was du noch machen kannst: vorher filelänge anschauen und cmp nur darauf loslassen
<Anticom> stevieh: das problem ist ja eher, dass mir hin und wieder vereinzelt bits kippen
<Anticom> stevieh: achso, hatte dich falsch verstanden
<Anticom> hm ja das wäre denkbar
<stevieh> da musst du hin und wieder selbst ein bit kippen, dann stört es dich weniger, wenn die bits kippen
<Anticom> stevieh: aber im wald stehen doch nur pilse... weiß auch nicht, wo die den stoff immer hernehmen
<deem> hey. ich hab hier seit kurzem ein problem, dass, wenn ich ein bash sckript aufrufe, dass eine eingabe erwartet ich immer folgende fehlermeldung bekomme: stty: Standardeingabe: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät
<deem> das skript lief vor ca einer woche noch ohne probleme
<deem> ok. hab zumindest schonmal rausgefunden, dass es am while loop liegt...
<pLaTo0n> moin
<thor32> hallo
<thor32> hallo
<thor32> kann mir jemand helfen ? :D
<k1l> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<thor32> okay pass auf auf :D  hab ein asus notebook mit 2 festplatten... ne PCE SSD von Samsung und ne HDD von Hitatschi...die PCE SSD kann von ubuntu oder linux mint und von gparted nicht erkannt werden...im bios bzw uefi steht es auf raid 0
<thor32> jemand ne lösung
<bekks> Ja, schalt den RAID Quatsch im BIOS ab, denn du hast keinen echten RAID Controller in deinem Notebook.
<k1l> stell im bios mal auf ahci, nicht auf raid
<thor32> okay und dann erkennt ubuntu in der installation die ssd??
<thor32> wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt ne PCE SSD
<bekks> Dann erkennt Ubuntu zwei AHCI Geräte, und keinen proprietären RAID Kram.
<k1l> ja. ubuntu erkennt ssds. aber nicht wenn 
<thor32> frag mich wie die wohl windows drauf bekommen haben...war halt beim kauf schon vor installiert
<k1l> * die auf raid stehen wo die hersteller keiner treiber für den raid kram rausrücken
<k1l> thor32: da wird asus treiber für win rausgerückt haben
<thor32> okay werde es gleich testen...wenn es nicht gehen sollte gibt es ne alternative lösung?? nur für den fall :D
<bekks> Ja, dann kommst du wieder her :)
<thor32> okay coool mega danke leute
<thor32> im linux mint chat die hatten gar keine ahnung was zu tun ist!!! da bleibe ich doch lieber bei der wurzel des guten 
<k1l> ja wenn support wichtig ist solltest du nicht mint nutzen
<thor32> jaaa die lektion hab ich heute gelernt
<thor32> ubuntu ist aber genauso stabil oder??
<k1l> sogar stabiler
<thor32> okay werde mal basteln....danke erstmal
<Thor32> sooooooooooo wieder da und es funzt immer noch nicht
<k1l> bist du im live ubuntu?
<bekks> Wenn es nicht funzt musste es confen.
<Thor32> ubuntu erkennt keine ssd und windows fährt nicht mehr hoch ^^
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Denn jetzt sieht Windows andere Hardware als vorher.
<k1l> Thor32: wenn du auf ahci umstellst wird das windows nicht mehr gehen.
<Thor32> mhhhh grauenvoll
<bekks> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?
<Thor32> dann bleibt hslt nur die hdd zum installieren...
<Thor32> wollte ein schnelles ubuntu auf ssd zum arbeiten
<k1l> k1l> bist du im live ubuntu?
<Thor32> neee im windows
<bekks> Du wirst von einem Ubuntu auf SSD nichts bemerken.
<Thor32> aber es heisst doch immer ssd ist ultra flott etc
<Thor32> windows 10 bootet in 3 sekunden...kein witz
<bekks> Dann booted das Ding schnell - und?
<bekks> Dadurch arbeitest du auch nicht schneller.
<Thor32> applikationen öffnen schneller das ist doch positiv
<Thor32> und lautlos
<bekks> Wieviel schneller?
<Thor32> mhhh da ist was dran :D
<k1l> Thor32: nochmal: mit dem raid modus wird das nichts.
<mgolisch> naja dafuer macht die ssd keinen krach
<k1l> Thor32: mach mal auf ahci und komm mit dem live ubuntu hier hin
<bekks> Immer dieser Lärm vom Notebook, weil die Platte so laut röhrt. :D
<mgolisch> wobei glaub die lüfter vom laptop sind sicher lauter
<mgolisch> jo
<Thor32> ist ein asus rog g752 mit spezieller kühlung die bei vollast lautlos ist
<k1l> im raid modus wird das nie was werden. auf ahci stellen und die ssd und hdd getrennt sehen
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-27
<pLaTo0n> ich kann an meinem notebook die native auflösung 2560x1440 des per hdmi angeschlossenen bildschirms nicht einstellen, jemand ne idee wie man das hinbekommt?
<nagetier> pLaTo0n: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/ - könnte es möglich machen
<pLaTo0n> hm ok, die auflösung funzt schon mal, aber nur mit 30 hz
<pLaTo0n> is der unterschied merkbar zu 60 hz? 
<nagetier> pLaTo0n: Was für einen Grafikchip und -treiber verwendest du denn?
<nagetier> pLaTo0n: Ich habe da allerdings keinerlei praktische Erfahrung
<pLaTo0n> intel hd3000
<pLaTo0n> standard treiber (nix selber installiert)
<nagetier> pLaTo0n: Unterstützt der denn 60 Hz an der Auflösung?
<pLaTo0n> gute frage
<pLaTo0n> die hardware kanns, unter windows geht das
<stevieh> weiss zwar nicht worum es geht, aber im extrem fall: edid abschalten und modeline selber bauen
<stevieh> und ich muss weg
<pLaTo0n> das klingt leicht masochistisch 
<pLaTo0n> :D
<nagetier> pLaTo0n: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl macht es etwas angenehmer
<pLaTo0n> thx
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen !
<_-Husker-_> Ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem mit einem Drucker
<_-Husker-_> Es geht um einen Aficio MP C2050
<_-Husker-_> und zwar wenn ich von kubuntu aus Drucken will, startet der Drucker
<_-Husker-_> es kommt aber nur eine Seite mit Techischem zeug, könnte Postscript sein, gefolgt von ca. 200 leeren seiten ... ich denke das schein ein generelles Unix problem zu sein, da auch Mac Computer dieses Problem haben habt ihr ne idee wie ich da rangehen könnte ?
<dadrc> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Ricoh/Ricoh-Aficio_MP_C2050
<_-Husker-_> ja auf der seite bin ich schon, es gibt hier eine PPD File die ich runterladen kann, die frage ist was mache ich damit wenn ich google Frage bringt mich das nur sehr bedingt weiter, scheinbar ist ppd eine art Triber Datei, aber wie bekomme ich die ins System installiert ?
<dadrc> _-Husker-_: Die bieten das da als DEB-Archiv an, das kannst du einfach doppelklicken, dann sollte es installiert werden
<dadrc> http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-pxlcolor-ricoh_20160606-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<_-Husker-_> okay habe ich installiert 
<_-Husker-_> mal sehen was er macht wenn ich jetzt Drucke .. ist das ein bekanntes Problem ?
<dadrc> Jetzt Drucker löschen und neu hinzufügen, mit dem pxlcolor-Ricoh-Treiber
<dadrc> Danach sollte das klappen
<_-Husker-_> oh vorab löschen ... okay das habe ic nicht gemacht mom..
<_-Husker-_> beim versuch den neuen Drucker hinzuzufügen: Das Laden der Treiberliste ist fehlgeschlagen: „Das Argument ist ungültig“
<_-Husker-_> könnte jetzt noch manuell die PPD Datei angeben
<dadrc> auch gut, moment
<dadrc> Sollte in /usr/share/ppd/OpenPrinting-Ricoh sein
<_-Husker-_> die PPD File ?
<dadrc> joa
<dadrc> heißt, soweit ich das sehen kann, Ricoh-Aficio_MP_C2050-pxlcolor-Ricoh-en.ppd
<_-Husker-_> also /usr/share/ppd gibt es nicht nur /ppp/ anlegen ?
<dadrc> gibt es nicht?
<dadrc> ne, moment
<_-Husker-_> Nein leider nicht
<dadrc> Was hast du da für ein Ubuntu?
<_-Husker-_> Kubuntu 16.04
<dadrc> Guck mal bitte in /opt, gibt es da ein Verzeichnis namens Openprinting-Ricoh?
<_-Husker-_> mom
<_-Husker-_> jupp
<dadrc> Dann nimm mal die PPD von da
<_-Husker-_> ne PPD gibt es da leider  nicht lediglich im verzeichnis: /opt/OpenPrinting-Ricoh/ppds/Ricoh$ gibt es einnen haufen *.gz dateien
<dadrc> Das sind die PPDs, aber gepackt. Sollte der Installer eigentlich entpacken
<_-Husker-_> soll ich die von hand Entpacken
<dadrc> Kannst du mal bitte die Ausgabe von `ls -l /usr/share/` in einen Pastebin packen?
<_-Husker-_> jup eine sekunde
<dadrc> Das von Hand machen wäre die letzte Option, geht im Zweifelsfall, aber ist nicht so richtig schön
<dadrc> Sonst gibt es hier das PPD zum direkten Download: http://www.openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.php?driver=pxlcolor-Ricoh&printer=Ricoh-Aficio_MP_C2050&show=0
<_-Husker-_> die PPD von der seite habe ich schon runtergeladen
<dadrc> Und wenn du da im Dialog auswählst?
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23240005/
<dadrc> Seltsam, sieht alles gut aus. 
<dadrc> Wähl mal manuell die PPD aus, die du runtergeladen hast
<_-Husker-_> kann ich hier auch Scrrens irgendwie posten ?
<_-Husker-_> er begint schon beim öffnen mit: Das Laden der Geräteliste ist fehlgeschlagen: „Das Argument ist ungültig“
<dadrc> Wenn du sie irgendwo hochlädst, jo. http://imgur.com geht meistens ganz gut
<_-Husker-_> http://imgur.com/a/F0sc8
<_-Husker-_> schau mal ob du das ansehen kannst
<dadrc> Jo, aber hab gerade kein KDE hier, weiß nicht genau, was mir diese Fehlermeldung sagen möchte
<_-Husker-_> mach dir nix draus, ich hae KDE und habe auch keinen Plan :-)
<_-Husker-_> ich kann die URL von hand hinzufügen 
<dadrc> Lad die mal runter und nimm die PPD aus deinem download-ordner
<_-Husker-_> hab ich
<_-Husker-_> es wird unter Libre (Word) aber nur ein generic Printer angezeigt ..
<_-Husker-_> ich glaube mein Drucker Manager oder wie das ding unter linux heist ist kaput
<_-Husker-_> vorher hat der Druker wengistens noch müll gedruckt, jetzt zuckt er nicht mal mehr :-(
<dadrc> mach mal bitte http://localhost:631 in deinem Browser auf
<_-Husker-_> da kommt jetzt eine seite
<_-Husker-_> CUPS basiert auf Standards, Open Source Drucksystem entwickelt durch Apple Inc. für OS X® und andere UNIX®-artige Betriebssysteme.
<dadrc> jo, ist richtig so
<dadrc> Guck mal ganz oben, da sollte es "Drucker" geben
<_-Husker-_> jupp
<dadrc> Klick mal
<_-Husker-_> kommt: Nicht Gefunden
<dadrc> Urghs
<dadrc> Das kommt mir insgesamt alles etwas verbastelt vor
<_-Husker-_> habe aber eigentlich nichts gemacht
<_-Husker-_> ich hatte das erste mal den Drucker ganz normal eingerichtet, über das Drucker menü und hatte den Treiber aus der Liste ausgewählt das problem war nur das der Ducker nicht wirklich durckte die probleme begannen erst als ich den installierte Drucker Lösschte ..
<_-Husker-_> ich weis leider nix über das system kann ich das irgendwie reparieren oder neu installieren ?
<dadrc> _-Husker-_: Probier mal bitte folgenden Befehl in einem Terminal: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups`
<_-Husker-_> wird gemacht mom...
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23240155/
<dadrc> hmjo, wie vermutet
<dadrc> da ist irgendwas größeres kaputt.
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups`
<stevieh> bei so nem Hostnamen kann das nicht gehen
<_-Husker-_> scheint geklappt zu haben jedenfalls gab es keine Fehlermeldung ...
<_-Husker-_> willst du die ausgabe sehen ?
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23240206/
<_-Husker-_> jetzt kann ich auch auf Drucker Klicken
<_-Husker-_> es kommt eine Art Suchdialog
<_-Husker-_> ahh ... jetzt schlägt er mir im Duckerdialog auch wieder Drucker vor
<_-Husker-_> und unter Erkannte Netzwerkdrucker wird auch der 2050 erkannt
<_-Husker-_> Soll ich den Treiber aus der liste nehmen oder den Manuell Runtergeladenen PPD Treiber ?
<_-Husker-_> also Text Drucken geht schonmal :-) ich werde es jetzt noch zur sicherheit mit einem Bild Testen
<_-Husker-_> auch das Funktioniert
<_-Husker-_> @dadrc vielen vielen Danke !
<Nancy_stupidGE> Hallo, gibts hier hilfe?
<k1l_> ja, aber nur für leute mit mehr geduld als 50sekunden
<stevieh> support für die hibbeligen
<jokrebel> war wieder der AB nicht eingeschalten?
<_-Husker-_> vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei noch einem kleinen Problem helfen, aktull sind an meinem PC 2 Monitore Angeschlossen das klappt soweit auch ganz gut, nur leider ist es so, wenn ich den Rechner Neustarte | Hochfahre bleibt auf einem der beiden Monitore das kubuntu logo hängen auch nach dem Login nur wenn ich den 2ten Monitor abklemme und erst nach der Anmeldung wieder anstecke Funktioniert der 2te Monitor
<_-Husker-_> Fehlerfrei .. habt ihr ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte ? 1 der Monitore ist über VGA der andere über DVI angeschlossen, zudem sollte ich noch erwähnen das im Rechner 2 GraKa Stecken ...
<leszek> _-Husker-_: Kubuntu verwendet meines Wissens Qt 5.5 und da ist Multimonitorunterstützung schlichtweg kaputt. Da kann dann auch Plasma nichts mehr machen
<_-Husker-_> Soll heißen ? das man bei Kubuntu einfach keine 2 Montiore anschließen kann ? wird das gefixt oder ist das einfach so ?
<leszek> _-Husker-_: nun das bedeutet, dass man diesen Umweg gehen musst den du gerade machst. Gefixt ist dies schon lange in Qt 5.6.1 und auch Qt 5.7 nur fürchte ich wird dies nie für Kubuntu zurückportiert
<_-Husker-_> okay ....
<_-Husker-_> also muss ich mich von kubuntu verabschieden ?
<_-Husker-_> kann ich Qt 5,7 nicht einfach nachinstallieren ?
<leszek> Zudem habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass nicht die neueste SDDM Version als Login manager verwendet wird. Du kannst mal versuchen auf lightdm als anmeldemanager zu wechseln, dass sollte den 2. Monitor auch aktivieren. Die Frage ist dann ob Plasma es dann auch erkennt beim anmelden
<leszek> _-Husker-_: das geht leider nicht so einfach da Qt 5.7 ein zentraler Bestandteil des Systems ist auf dem KDE Anwendungen aufsetzen. Diese müssten also dann auch alle aktualisiert werden
<_-Husker-_> okay also nix für Linux Rookies
<leszek> _-Husker-_: empfehlen kann ich dir mal die KDE Neon oder eine darauf aufbauende Distro zu testen und zu schauen ob du damit das Problem nicht mehr hast
<_-Husker-_> hmm...
<leszek> Also wenn du Platz hast für eine kleine Testinstallation (8 GB etwa) dann solltest du das in jedem Fall mal testen. Es basiert technisch auch auf den Ubuntu LTS also 16.04 Quellen
<_-Husker-_> bei dem Aktuellen system were ich das nicht machen können  leider weil auf dem System ein haufen zeug eingerichtet wurde wo ich keine ahung habe was genau gemacht wurde (wurde von der IT gemacht)
<_-Husker-_> und die werden das nicht nochmal machen solange es keinen triftigen grund haben
<leszek> ah ok ein Arbeitsrechner ? Also kein Heimrechner. Ja dann würde ich bei dem Workaround bleiben und evtl. nur ein Live System testen 
<_-Husker-_> ich werde mal auf meinem Privaten Linux Notebook ubuntu installieren und mir dam Gnome ansehen 
<_-Husker-_> bin bisher immer auf Kubuntu gewesen weil ich den Desktop eigentlich sehr gerne mag
<leszek> _-Husker-_: Gnome sollte dieses Problem nicht haben, da nicht Qt basierend :) Wenn du Gnome testen willst gibts auch eine Ubuntu Gnome Edition 
<_-Husker-_> was ist den bei ubuntu der standart ?
<leszek> _-Husker-_: ansonsten auf dem privaten kannst du auch mal KDE Neon ausprobieren
<_-Husker-_> wie mache ich das ?
<leszek> Ubuntu nutzt eine Eigenentwicklung Namens Unity
<_-Husker-_> über APT-GET ?
<_-Husker-_> ahhh ok ... dachte ubuntu = gnome ... wieder was gelernt
<_-Husker-_> ist unity zu empfehlen ?
<leszek> _-Husker-_: KDE Neon kann als fertige ISO von hier heruntergeladen werden: https://neon.kde.org/download
<_-Husker-_> okay werde es mir heute abend gleich mal ansehen
<leszek> _-Husker-_: mir persönlich gefällt Unity nicht so. Aber es ist sicherlich genauso Einstiegsfreundlich wie die anderen Desktops. Wobei es von der Oberfläche ein komplett anderes Bedienkonzept verfolgt als ein KDE Plasma
<_-Husker-_> weist du wo der unterschied ist zwischen User und Developer Edition ist ?=
<_-Husker-_> also bei KDE Neon ?
<leszek> Ja User Edition ist das was du nehmen solltest es beinhaltet die aktuellen fertigen KDE Plasma Releases
<leszek> Dev Edition beinhaltet Entwicklerversionen wie aktuelle die Beta von Plasma 5.8
<leszek> Dev Edition hat also höheres Potential kaputt zu gehen und ist wie der Name schon sagt eher was für Entwickler
<_-Husker-_> okay verstanden ..
<leszek> _-Husker-_: es gibt mit Maui auch eine auf der User Edition von KDE Neon basierende Distro die du dir auch mal anschauen solltest falls dir KDE Neon zu minimalistisch ist. Dies ist eine Distro die dann eher alles für den Nutzer mitbringt, was man so braucht (VLC, Musikverwaltung, usw.)
<_-Husker-_> naja ich bin jas eigentlich entwickler :-) nur kein Linux entwickler
<_-Husker-_> okay ...
<leszek> Ja mit Entwicklern sind App Entwickler für KDE oder Plasma Entwickler gemeint
<_-Husker-_> ja gut das bin ich nicht
<_-Husker-_> ich bin eigentlich JAVA entwickler
<_-Husker-_> bzw.PHP
<_-Husker-_> und uhrsprünglich mal .NET was sich ja mit Linux erledigt hat
<_-Husker-_> also werde ich mal mit Maui anfangen und schauen ob das was für mich ist
<_-Husker-_> ich möchte an der Stelle mal einen Allgemeinen Dank in den Channel werfen, euer Fachwissen und vor allem eure gedult suchen seines gleichen .. DANKE !
<leszek> Null problemo
<leszek> .Net sollte übrigens auch unter Linux gehen. Dafür gibt es Mono. Ich weiß nur nicht wie der aktuelle Stand ist, denn die Entwickler davon wurden von Microsoft gekauft. Aber ich denke der Kram sollte noch laufen, auch wenn das keine Aufforderung sein soll jetzt Mono Apps für Linux zu schreiben, weil das wird wohl nicht viel Begeisterung hervorrufen bei den Usern
<_-Husker-_> naja ist ja auch richtig ... macht ja auch keinen sin, hier auf biegen und brachen .NET für linux zu entwickeln ... da ich ja auch JAVA und ein wenig Bash kann, ist das für mich OK, zusätzlich habe ich angefangen mich ein wenig in c++ einzuarbeiten und ich denke mit c++ werde ich unter linux meilen weiter als mit .NET kommen oder sehe ich das Falsch ß
<leszek> _-Husker-_: Nein mit C++ wirst du zumindest was Qt Programmierung angeht viel weiter kommen als mit .Net oder Java
<_-Husker-_> siehste ... also werde ich weiter über C++ Fluchen, den der umstieg ist schon ziemlichn hard, andererseits hat das auch irgendwie was cooles c++ in Nano zu entwickeln und per Terminal Kompilieren
<pi__> hi
<deem> wie hast das mit gksu unter 16.04? ich hab gelesen man soll jetzt pkexec benutzen, bzw keine grafischen tools als root ausführen
<dadrc> letzteres ist die beste alternative
<dadrc> pkexec erlaubt feinere kontrolle als gksu
<dadrc> aber gksu wird weiterhin paketiert und kann benutzt werden
<koegs> 2
<deem> dadrc: naja, noch
<dadrc> wird sich für 16.04 auch nicht ändern
<deem> pkexec scheint zumindest ein problem mit meinem display zu haben
<dadrc> pkexec ist zum teil ziemlich fummelig, bis das sauber läuft und das macht, was es soll
<deem> hmpf
<tiax> Hallo
<tiax> ich versuche gerade, hinter meiner Fritz!Box ein zweites Subnet (ipv6) aufzumachen, hinter einem linux router (ip4 geht schon). Die Clients bekommen allerdings nur link local Adressen 
<dreamon> Hallo. Kann jemand bestätigen das mulitsystem aktuell noch auf 16.04 läuft?
<dadrc_> multisystem? meinst du multiarch?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja - Multisystem tut hier auf xenial
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hast du gerade gestartet?
<jokrebel> ja
<dreamon> Ups.. 
<jokrebel> ist ein Lieferdienst
<dreamon> Super. Hab Fehler gefunden. Danke
<jokrebel> klär uns auf
<dreamon> jokrebel, ich hab "deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main" nicht in die Paketquellen eingetragen gehabt, sondern nur den Key. 
<dreamon> Und mich gewundert das ich es nicht installiert bekam.
<jokrebel> Danke fürs Feedback
<taram> moin
<DeannaT2> moin moin taram 
<taram> lange nicht mehr im irc gewesen... hm lang ist es her...
<taram> hi DeannaT2 ...btw. witiger nickname... 
<jokrebel> Kann jemand was mit "CRON[9713]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1) anfangen? Letzte Zeile aus dem syslog bevor die Kiste abschmierte und die CAPS nur noch blinkte
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: da schonmal geschaut? -> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1686012.html
<taram> deanna?
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Ich fürchte da versteh ich kein Wort :-/
<Rochvellon> taram: für Offtopic bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic verwenden
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Was tut der da, kurz bevor er sich aufhängt?
 * DeannaT2 schubst taram nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nagetier> jokrebel: das ist doch kein Ubuntu.. *g*
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: ich kenne das nicht, sry :)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Dochdoch
<jokrebel> wobei das immer wieder mal auftaucht anscheinend
<jokrebel> auch grade eben erst wieder "Sep 27 22:25:01 coreI5 CRON[7145]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1)" aber ohne freeze. Ob ich dem sporadischen Freeze-Problem jemals auf die Spur kommen werde?
<k1l> jokrebel: welches ubuntu?
<jokrebel> 16.04.1 mit Kernel 4.4.0-38
<jokrebel> Unity am Start
<k1l> also der cronjob ist von sysstat
<k1l> ist das ne lahme kiste?
<k1l> könnte sein, dass der ram zu knapp ist und der dann swappen will und das so lahm ist, dass der direkt hängen bleibt?
<jokrebel> nö - mein "Neuer" keine 2 Jahre alt. i5 Prozessor 8 GB RAM SSD
<jokrebel> RAM ist meist nicht mal halb voll
<jokrebel> aktuell 2,8 GM belegt und in etwa die selben Fenster/Tabs offen wie zum Absturz
<k1l> swap gibts?
<jokrebel> GB sogar
<jokrebel> ja und ist auch größer als RAM
<jokrebel> k1l: Es ist auch nicht immer so, dass dann die CAPS blinkt; falls das von Bedeutung ist. Aber selbst SysReq-Tastenkombi hilft dann nicht mehr. Und ich kann es bisher an keiner bestimmten Aktion die ich tätige festmachen.
<k1l> guck mal ob du da ein sehr veraltetes file in /etc/defaults/sysstat hast wie in dem bug report beschrieben:  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=516439
<jokrebel> Gerne passiert es recht schnell, nachdem er korrekt aus der Bereitschaft zurückgeholt wird. In dem Fall grade aber erst nach Stunden der ständigen Benutzung
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach mal den cronjob mit einem # davor auskommentieren und gucken obs wirklich daran liegt
<jokrebel> /etc/defaults/sysstat ist 284 Byte groß wurde geändert 3.März 2016 und heute um 11:35 zugegriffen
<jokrebel> was bewirkt denn dieser Cronjob überhaupt?
<jokrebel> k1l: Und das verlinkte ist von 2009 und mit Kernel 2.6 - sollte das wirklich da relevant sein? Ich stocher ja grad eh nur im Nebel weil ich auch nicht wirklich weiß wo ich ansetzen soll. Da es wirklich nur sporadisch auftritt und an keiner Tätigkeit meinerseits festzumachen scheint
<k1l> kannst sysstat auch einfach mal purgen. default ist das eh nicht auf ubuntu
<jokrebel> ok
<jokrebel> nun gut - ist entfernt
<jokrebel> k1l: Sollte ich vielleicht mal über Nacht einen Memtest laufen lassen?
<k1l> jagut, kaputter ram geht immer :)
<jokrebel> Dann mach ich das mal nachher vielleicht. Aber nun ohne sysstat erst mal ein kurzer Bereitschaftstest
<jokrebel> k1l: Nach dem purgen, hätt es da noch nen Reboot gebraucht? Hab ihn in den Bereitschaftsmodus erfolgreich gesetzt. Ein paar Sekunden gewartet und wiede gestartet. Kompletter Screen kam noch, ich konnte noch 3 Sachen anklicken - dann Freeze - kein Alt+Druck+KREISUB ging mehr.
<k1l> kann auch sein, dass irgendwelche module nicht richtig geladen werden nach dem suspend
<k1l> aber check erstmal den ram
<jokrebel> ok - danke derweil
<BlackMage> wo bekomm ich eigentlich die modules für den 4.8.0-040800rc1 Kernel her?
<k1l> die baut dein dkms mit den passenden headern
<BlackMage> ?
<bekks> Header für den Kernel installieren, den Rest macht DKMS von selbst.
<BlackMage> aso
<BlackMage> aber irgendwie ist das Verzeichnis /lib/modules/4.8.0-040800rc1 (die unter anderem die Dateien modules.order und modules.builtin enthält)
<BlackMage> nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Weil die Module ohne Header nicht gebaut werden können? :P
<bekks> Und woher hast du den Kernel?
<BlackMage> der header ist ja installiert
<k1l> BlackMage: wenn du dir den mainline kernel ziehst, musst du dir auch das header paket ziehen
<BlackMage> k1l: ist ja installiert
<BlackMage> k1l: der Pfad ist aber ganz komisch:  /var/tmp/mkinitramfs_9FFuS0/lib/modules/4.8.0-040800rc1/modules.order und /var/tmp/mkinitramfs_9FFuS0/lib/modules/4.8.0-040800rc1/modules.builtin
<BlackMage> und in /lib/modules ist auch kein 4.8.0-040800rc1 Verzeichnis vorhanden
<BlackMage> ahh, jetzt habe ich alle 3 Pakete nochmal neu installiert und jetzt hat es funktioniert
<k1l> wollte gerade fragen, ob es beim isntall fehler gab
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-28
<iAskYou> Guten Morgen, der "Browser" in Ubuntu 16.04 (nicht Firefox) basiert auf welchem Browser? Oder ist das eine eigen Entwikcklung? 
<iAskYou> Der hat eine Kompassnadel als Icon
<jokrebel> Guten Morgen
<jokrebel> k1l: über 8 Stunden später. Memtest mit über 5 Durchgängen immer noch fehlerfrei
<jokrebel> und inzwischen scheint Bereitschaft gar nicht mehr zu klappen. Entweder geht er schon gar nicht korrekt bis in den Zustand, wo die Power-LED das pulsieren anfängt. Oder aber er wacht höchsten mit sofortigem Freeze auf. 
<jokrebel> ok - nach dem 11ten Versuch scheint es nun mal wieder geklappt zu haben.
<jokrebel> hmhmhm - keine Minute später dann doch ein freeze
<leszek> jokrebel: standby to ram ? 
<jokrebel> denke ja
<leszek> jokrebel: welcher kernel ? welche grafikeinheit ?
<leszek> hintergrund wir haben bei neptune einige berichte vom 4.4er Kernel und Nvidia was nach standby oder im generellen Betrieb zu freezes führt. Threads auf diversen kernel bug trackern gibts auch. Bisher aber keine richtige Lösung
<jokrebel> Kernel 4.4.0-38 ... 09:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev ff)
<jokrebel> ging bis vor kurzem noch ca. 9 von 10 mal
<leszek> ah ok radeon. hmm... dann wohl etwas anderes
<leszek> jokrebel: mal versucht einen vanilla, also neueren kernel zu installieren. Ubuntu bietet ja solche in einer paketquelle extra an
<jokrebel> puh
<jokrebel> aber das wär vielleicht mal einen versuch wert, in nen älteren Kernel zu booten und nochmal die Bereitschaft zu testen?
<leszek> jokrebel: ich dachte eher an einen neueren kernel wie 4.7.x
<leszek> Es wurde in der 4.4er Reihe auch ne Menge in Sachen DRM für Grakas gefixt. Ich weiß nicht wie weit das Ubuntu Kernel Team das zurückportiert hat
<leszek> bzw. die patches angewandt haben
<jokrebel> leszek: Mit so neueren Kernel reinquetschen hab ich ja mal gar keinen Plan. Würd ich den auch sauber wieder loswerden, wenn es dann vielleicht zu anderen, noch blöderen Fehlern führen würde?
<leszek> Ja klar, den kannst du sauber entfernen
<leszek> Einfach nur die anderen Kernel nicht löschen und schwupps tauchen die als boot option immer auf neben dem neuen und du kannst immer in den alten zum booten nutzen
<koegs> !mainline-kernel
<le_bot> Informationen zu Mainline-Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<leszek> :)
<koegs> hab hier testweise den 4.7 laufen
<jokrebel> hmmm "Es kann sein, dass das System unter diesem Kernel nicht läuft" "Es gibt keinen Support für diese Kernel"
<koegs> ja, irgendeinen disclaimer braucht man ja...
<koegs> aber die sind an sich schon ok und wenn was nicht geht, anderen kernel booten und wieder runterschmeissen
<jokrebel> wär der ok? linux-headers-4.7.0-040700-generic_4.7.0-040700.201608021801_amd64.deb
<koegs> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7.5/
<koegs> und lad die headers, das image und die headers...all
<koegs> alles für generic
<nagetier> jokrebel: BIOS ist aktuell?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Gute Frage. Rechner ist aber keine 2 Jahre alt
 * nagetier würde das checken
<nagetier> Gerade anfänglich bringen die Hersteller gerne mal Updates heraus
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wie überprüft man das am einfachsten?
<jokrebel> uii - mit dem 4.7.5er Kernel scheint es zu gehn. Mal schaun wie lange
<jokrebel> nagetier: Aber die BIOS-Version würd ich schon auch noch sicherheitshalber checken wollen
<nagetier> jokrebel: einfach wäre ins BIOS selber zu gehen, dort wird die Version immer angezeigt.. man kann es natürlich auch im OS auslesen
 * nagetier würde ins BIOS gehen
<stevieh> bissu tron?
<nagetier> :) du hast das schon verstanden
<jokrebel> Im Toshiba Setup Utili steht nur System BIOS Version 2.00 und EC Version 2.00
<nagetier> jokrebel: ich kann es dir nicht sagen, das könnte schon die Version sein. Schau mal auf deren Seite wie die versionieren
<jokrebel> hmm - ich find nur sachen, wie ich die Version auslesen kann und wie ein BIOS-Update funktionieren würde (natürlich nur mit Windows...) - Was aber für mein Gerät die aktuelle Version wäre find ich nicht
<nagetier> jokrebel: hier warst du? - http://www.toshiba.de/support/laptops/
<jokrebel> Nein war ich noch nicht. Danke. Aber dort find ich auch keine Infos bezüglich BIOS
<nagetier> Ja, manche machen es einem schwer :/
<jokrebel> Nach BIOS suchen brachte mir keine Treffer http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/0928/h_1475054702_2544042_b9db5ab9ad.jpeg
<jokrebel> 10:34:31      koegs | http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7.5/  danke nochmal dafür. Der tut bisher recht gut und auch der STR klappt wieder viel besser. Muss ich da dann jetzt aber an den Kernel selbst dran bleiben? Oder bekomm ich da automatische Updates?
<koegs> da musst du leider selber ran
<_-Husker-_> Hallo zusammen
<_-Husker-_> kennt sich von euch zufällig jemand mit Autokey aus oder fällt das nicht in diesen channel =
<koegs> _-Husker-_: wenn dein autokey unter ubuntu läuft...
<_-Husker-_> läuft es ...
<_-Husker-_> bzw. aktuell nicht mehr :-)
<_-Husker-_> ich hatte ursprünglich das Originale Autokey installiert 
<_-Husker-_> da gab es aber ein Problem sobald mit Umlauten gearbeitet wurde
<_-Husker-_> also habe ich das neue Autokey drüber installiert
<_-Husker-_> war wohl keine so gute idee, am anfang konnte ich es nur nicht mehr über das Starmenü starten über Terminal gib es nach wie vor ... jetzt startet es garnicht mehr 
<_-Husker-_> zum installieren bin ich der Anleitung auf uu gefolgt :-)
<koegs> woher hast du das "neue", das ding wird doch ewig nicht mehr weiterenwickelt soweit ich weiss
<_-Husker-_> echt ?
<k1l_> seit mai 2012 gibts da nix neues mehr
<koegs> _-Husker-_: daher die frage was und woher du installiert hast?
<_-Husker-_> mom..
<_-Husker-_> https://github.com/guoci/autokey-py3
<_-Husker-_> laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autokey/ wird das auch noch weiterentwickelt
<koegs> changelog von vor 3 jahren
<_-Husker-_> das habe ich mir nicht angesehen, ich bezog mich mit der aussage auf uu
<_-Husker-_> gibt es ansonsten den eine Alternative ?
<_-Husker-_> ich habe eine Original Lizenz von PhrasseExpress, das läuft leider aber nicht unter linux
<_-Husker-_> diese anleitung hatte ich damals Verwendet ...
<_-Husker-_> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autokey-py3/0.93.4
<koegs> und was passiert, wenn du es über ein terminal startest?
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23246452/
<koegs> da musst du dich an den entwickler wenden
<_-Husker-_> habe ich befürchtet ,...
<_-Husker-_> also nix was man heute noch auf die schnelle geklärt bekommt
<_-Husker-_> hab mal ein Issue aufgemacht, mal sehen was passiert
<west_linux> hallo
<jokrebel> west_linux: Hi
<west_linux> icch habe mal eine frage zu EFI
<west_linux> ich habe mal eine frage zu EFI
<west_linux> ist in xubuntu EFI nicht erhalten
<west_linux> weill mein USB stick bootet nicht mit Aktivierten EFI
<jokrebel> Ist EFI nicht ne Windowssache, die halt von Linux notgedrungen unterstützt wird?
<k1l_> west_linux: welche xubuntu genau?
<jokrebel> Hast Du Dich schon mal in (U)EFI diesbezüglich im Ubuntuusers-Wiki versucht einzulesen?
<k1l_> west_linux: und ist das ein normaler rechner? oder so ein windows tablet?
<koegs> und wie hast du den USB Stick erstellt?
<west_linux> k1l_: 16.04
<west_linux> koegs: per partitionsabbild wiederherstellen
<west_linux> k1l_: es ist ein Normaler Rechner
<west_linux> efibootmgr ist installiert
<deem> west_linux: ist dein rechner auf uefi only oder auf legacy gestellt?
<k1l_> west_linux: also die ubuntu isos funktionieren mit uefi
<_-Husker-_> ich schätze das Problem wird sein, das der Stixk nicht in uefi mode gestartet wird ...
<_-Husker-_> hatte ich schon duzent mal das Problem, zwar mit Windows, aber ist ja das gleich vom runde her, meist ist das Problem das Stick nicht mit Bootmode zusammen passt Beispiel > Stick (uefi) Bootmode nicht oder Bootmode (uefi) stick nicht
<LetoThe2nd> git status
<LetoThe2nd> meh, ETERM
<iAskYou> Hallo, welche Vorteile habe ich wenn ich einen proprietär verwende?
<iAskYou> Prozessor Microcode - meine ich
<iAskYou> Ich komm auf die Frage 1. weil das schon länger wissen wollte und 2. weil meine Firefox beim scrollen auf jeder Seite abgehackt oder besser - das Bild wirkt beim scrollen zerschnitten
<jokrebel> proprietärer Prozessor?
<iAskYou> ja
<nagetier> iAskYou: Das wird ein Update vom Microcode nicht beheben
<iAskYou> ok
<jokrebel> wär da nicht eher ein gescheiter unterstützter und vor allem ne gut unterstützte Grafikkarte sinnvoller?
<iAskYou> Ja aber das ist ein Laptop und ich vermute das die Grafikkarte mehr integriert wurde als bei einem desktop pc
<iAskYou> ja. vielleicht sollte ich den open intel treiber mal installieren
<stevieh> mit ner laubsäge...
<nagetier> iAskYou: und "zerschnitten" hört sich nach fehlendem V-Sync an.. schau mal ob du das aktivieren kannst
<rambo> hallo zusammen, ich habe da ein problem mit meiner notebooktastatur und zwar schreibt das Gerät so alle 2-3 sekunden ununterbrochen "6666666666". Die Taste funktionier6t auch nicht mehr(die 6 vom numbpad schon) gibt es eine möglichkeit einzelne Tasten zu deaktivieren?
<nagetier> iAskYou: Welche GPU?
<nagetier> ok, i see
<nagetier> Also welcher Hersteller war schon ausreichend
<iAskYou> GPU?
<nagetier> Grafikkarte..
<iAskYou> ah
<iAskYou> moment
<iAskYou> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset 
<nagetier> iAskYou: lspci liefert die Info
<nagetier> ok
<stevieh> rambo: am ehesten würde ich noch raten, die zu wechseln, aber du könntest evtl mal bei xmodmap schauen, ob da was geht
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eingabeger%C3%A4te/
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap/
<rambo> stevieh: werde ich mal reinschauen, danke dir stevieh !
<iAskYou> was haltet ihr davon ? hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit https://01.org/linuxgraphics ?
<iAskYou> und wie ist das mit Microprozessor den Ubuntu bei mir gefunden hat - sollte ich den installieren? was bringt der?
<rambo> stevieh: hey, sogar mit GUI "xkeycaps" klappt perfekt, hoffe auch noch nach dem neustart :)
<nagetier> iAskYou: Ich würde mich erst mal hierdurch arbeiten - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/ , insbesondere der Abschnitt "Leistungs- oder Darstellungsprobleme"
<iAskYou> nagetier: ok. danke mach ich jetzt...
<iAskYou> Falls noch jemand Idee hat wprd emich das interessieren...
<nagetier> iAskYou: Ich verwende hier keine Intel GPU, ob man den verlinkten Treiber, falls genau für deine vorhanden, in Ubuntu basteln sollte, kann ich dir nicht sagen.. in der Regel sagt man eher nein, schon allein weil du so für Updates selber sorgen musst
<iAskYou> nagetier: ok. Aber der Treiber besteht aus Pakete/Bibliotheken die sowieso da sind... wird denn kein update auf die gemacht? zum Beispiel der mesa-treiber. Bekommt der den keine updates mit apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nagetier> iAskYou: verwende hier auf jedem Rechner intel-microcode (das ist der proprietäre)
<nagetier> iAskYou: puh, kann ich dir nicht eindeutig sagen
<nagetier> versuchen würde ich den allerdings auch mal.. muss ich gestehen
<iAskYou> Ich skeptisch mit dem proprietären Microcode - vielleicht bin ich auch Paranoid
<nagetier> dann las ihn weg, du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen
<nagetier> +s
<stevieh> was ist denn das für ne spezial intel grafik?
<iAskYou> nagetier : also ich hatte mit ubuntu 14.04 mal den open intel treiber ausprobiert und der hatte auch den mesa-treiber installiert und zwei drei andere Sachen. Danach hatte ich den Eindruck es war deutlich besser aber so tief bin ich nicht in der Materie - kann mich auch täuschen -- eigentlich habe ich Lust den mal auszuprobieren + den Microcode; irgendwas muss der ja verbessern  :)
<iAskYou> nagetier: welche? meine?
<nagetier> iAskYou: du meintest stevieh, vermute ich
<nagetier> stevieh: hatte ich auch noch nicht von gehört
<iAskYou> weiss ich auch nicht.  stehvieh? habe ich das echt geschrieben?
<iAskYou> nagetier: Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset   habe ich
<stevieh> wo ist die drin in was für ner CPU?
<stevieh> oh, core2duo. Viel Spass.
<iAskYou> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2 
<stevieh> modernste HW. Die wird sicher schnell sein.
<iAskYou> Ich verliere gerade den Überblick wer wem schreibt :) aber ich glaube ich installier mal beides das Bundle von Open Intel und den microcode
<jokrebel> stevieh: Läster nicht. Ich hab Pentium mit 2 Kernen gut am laufen.
<stevieh> ne, ist ja auch ok. Aber ich würde glaube ich nicht länger als 2,3sec drüber nachdenken, da die Grafik noch tunen zu wollen.
<iAskYou> ja. ist schon etwas älter aber im Moment habe nicht Besseres...
<iAskYou> ok
<iAskYou> Da muss ich dir beipflichten aber wie gesagt das Bild im Firefox wirkt diagonal zerschnitten bei scrollen auf jeder Seite
<stevieh> und das bleibt auch zerschnitten? oder nur währende des scrollens?
<iAskYou> nur während
<jokrebel> ist das denn in anderen Browsern auch so? Und bei jeder Website?
<stevieh> das kann dann wirklich tearing sein.
<iAskYou> ne in dem Browser(chromium 35) nicht. aber ich schau nochmal
<stevieh> am eingebauten Bildschirm?
<iAskYou> wie eigebaut? der LT-Bildschirm, ja, aber ich könntemal einen anderen Bildschirm anstecken
<stevieh> ne, das wäre evtl. ein Grund gewesen, wenn es ein externer gewesen wäre
<iAskYou> achso
<stevieh> haste im Firefox mal HW Acceleration aus gemacht?
<iAskYou> ne
<iAskYou> was macht die?
<stevieh> hardware acceleraten :-)
<iAskYou> ich schau mal :) 
<stevieh> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1117546
<west_linux> also liegt es am stick
<west_linux> jetzt steht es auf legacy
<west_linux> auf uefi only bootet er den stickt nicht
<nagetier> west_linux: eigentlich schon, nur muss der dann anders eingerichtet werden - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren/
<west_linux> muss ich noch mal gucken
<iAskYou> Habe gerade herausgefunden das im privaten Modus die HW Beschleunigung deaktiviert ist - um das ertsmal zu testen; kurz am Anfang war das nochmal mit dem zeschnitten wirkenden Bild beim scrollen aber dann scheint es weck zu sein aber ...-- Dann  habe ich doch eine software beschleunigung? das ist doch schlechter oder? - 
<iAskYou> was wird dann benutzt?
<iAskYou> zu stehvieh: mir geht es nicht um eine Sache noch besser zumachen als sie ist aber ich würde schon gerne das sie so ist wie sie sein sollte.
<iAskYou> also Treiber außer jemand hat noch eine andere Idee
<nagetier> iAskYou: dann folge der Seite mit der Problembehebung.. IMO sollte man da ansetzen
<stevieh> es kann sein, dass genau die HW Beschleunigung deines Chipssets nicht ausreichend ist für die HW Beschleunigung, die der FF gerne hätte. Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn irgendwelche strangen intel treiber das beheben. Bei Nvidia und Co würde ich es auch probieren... aber intel ist schon immer gut umgesetzt.
<iAskYou> :) ok. dann einfach about:config  und hardware acce-Dings-Bums suchen und deaktivieren oder gibs einen terminal Befehl?
<iAskYou> Haben gesucht aber nichts gefunden
<iAskYou> das? http://askubuntu.com/questions/491750/force-enable-hardware-acceleration-in-firefox
<iAskYou> kann ich das setten im terminal?
<iAskYou> ich habe immer Angst wenn da steht ihre Gewährleistung hört auf :)
<iAskYou> :)
<iAskYou> Kennt jemand das https://www.privacy-handbuch.de/handbuch_21u.htm?
<iAskYou_> Ok. das wars mit layers.acceleration.disabled in about:config jetzt ist besser, dankeschön :)
<iAskYou> Hallo nochmal, ich möchte UbuntuTouch auf meinem Handy haben aber das gibt es noch nicht für meine Version aber man kann es portieren aber soweit bin ich noch nicht :(
<iAskYou> Warum kann man nicht eine Version machen die für alle geht?
<pLaToOn> moin
<jokrebel> Gegenfrage: warum kann man nicht auf Antworten warten, wenn man was fragt?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe beim Audioplayer Clementine den ich hauptsächlich unter Ubuntu benutze. Und zwar ist dort ja irgendwie SoundCloud integriert. Die Frage ist nur wie? Ich hab mich in den Settings angemeldet und kann in der Suche Titel suchen. Ich bekomm dann die ersten 5 Suchergebnisse angezeigt, aber wenn ich die zur Wiedergabeliste hinzufüge und abspielen möchte, läuft da nix. Der Titel erscheint ausgegraut und wird nich
<Lembert> t abgespielt. Wie änder ich das?
<Lembert> das bekomme ich in der Konsole aus Ausgabe wenn ich den entsprechenden SoundCLoud Song abspielen möchte, aber daraus werd ich nicht schlau: http://pastebin.com/PhagD8qS
<jokrebel> koegs: Also mit dem empfohlenen Kernel klappt das nun offensichtlich auch mit Suspend prima. Wie muss ich das denn nun selbst weiter beobachten?
<jokrebel> Bekomme ich die herkömmlichen (ja älteren) Kernel trotzdem noch automatisch angeboten (und könnte die dann jeweils testen, ob sie mein Problem inzwischen gefixt haben)?
<jokrebel> Bekomme ich mit, wenn der jetzt benutze vielleicht ein Sicherheitsupdate bekommt?
<nagetier> jokrebel: Die herkömmlichen wirst du weiter bekommen, die sind ja installiert und werden vom Paketmanager weiterhin behandelt
<jokrebel> nagetier: Aber an oberster Stelle in Grub steht vermutlich trotzdem der 4.7er und würde dann auch weiter automatisch gebootet werden?
<nagetier> Ich vermute, ja..
<jokrebel> sprich: ich muss selber aufpassen, wann ein neuer über die Paketverwaltung eintrudeltn und denn dann auch manuell selbst auswählen um ihn zu testen
<jokrebel> den
<nagetier> Was ja imho auch Sinn macht
<nagetier> Aber ich verstehe schon was du sagen willst.. kann ich leider nicht genau sagen
<nagetier> Hattest du nicht eh auf "boote den zuletzt verwendeten Eintrag" gestellt?
<jokrebel> ne
<nagetier> Ah, auch du hast mehr als einen Rechner ;)
<jokrebel> einige, ja
<jokrebel> und stimmt. Da war was letztens. Als ich andere Rechner (welche Dualboot haben) umgestellt hatte
<jokrebel> Aber ginge das auch für die Untermenüs mit den anderen (älteren) Kernel?
<nagetier> Joa
<nagetier> jokrebel: Wobei, ich halte mich lieber raus, auch da bin ich just nicht ganz sicher
<jokrebel> also auch dort, wo ich das schon abgeändert hab, könnt ich das zB. 3.OS mit vorvorletztem Kernel booten lassen - immer wieder?
<nagetier> Teste es :)
<jokrebel> werd das gleich mal testen ;-)
<koegs> jokrebel: geht so
<koegs> Also, der normale Kernel wird über die Paketverwaltung aktualisiert, den 4.7er musst du selber aktualisieren
<koegs> Und einfach im Grub Menü den gewünschten Kernel wählen. Mit Last Saved bleibt der dann darauf, gilt auch für die Unterpunkte in der Auswahl
<k1l_> in grub bleibt der höchste kernel immer oben
<Adenn-Skimu> Hallo, weiß zufällig wer, wo ich hilfe zu C finde?
<k1l_> in #c ?
<Adenn-Skimu> funktioniert irgendwie nicht... 
<Balu> Adenn-Skimu: meinst Du einen IRC-Channel zu C oder Literatur zu C?
<Adenn-Skimu> IRC oder nen Forum, geht um nen selbstgeschriebenes Programm, wo ich den Fehler nicht finde...
<Balu> Adenn-Skimu: mit /join ##c kommst Du in einen IRC-Channel für die Programmiersprache C. Der Channel ist aber in Englisch. Einen deutschen Channel zu C kenne ich nicht.
<Adenn-Skimu> wobei es ja eigendlich mehr sinn macht das ganze in ein Forum zu Posten, wegen den ganzen Code...
<Adenn-Skimu> kennt wer eins?
<k1l_> normalerweise packt man den code in einen pastebin service und verlinkt den im irc. und für entwickler/coder sollte english keine hürde darstellen.
<Balu> Adenn-Skimu: probiers vielleicht mal hier: http://www.coding-board.de/
<Balu> <klugscheißermode>und außerdem muß es heißen "wegen des ganzen Codes"</klugscheißermode>
<Balu> Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod ;-)
<Adenn-Skimu> ok, Danke
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-29
<_-Husker-_> guten Morgen
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich versuche folgenden Befehl abzusetzen: pip3 install --user python3-xlib bekomme ich die meldung: error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/User/.local/lib/python3.5' kann ich einfach den eigentümer des verzeichnisses ändern oder macht das Probleme?
<stevieh> wer ist denn der eigentümer? User oder root?
<_-Husker-_> mom ...
<_-Husker-_> genau kann ich das mit ls -l sehen?
<stevieh> yep
<_-Husker-_> a der lib ordner gehört root
<_-Husker-_> genauso wie /.local/bin
<stevieh> das hast du wahrscheinlich dann mal als root reingebastelt. Sollte save sein, das dem User wieder zuzuordnen.
<_-Husker-_> lustigerweise /.local/share gehört mir :-)
<_-Husker-_> okay
<_-Husker-_> mit chmod ?
<stevieh> mit chown
<_-Husker-_> chown pfad user ?
<stevieh> chown -R foo:foo /home/User/.local....
<_-Husker-_> foo = user ?
<_-Husker-_> okay hat geklappt
<_-Husker-_> sollte ich das mit dem bin verzeichnis auch gleich machen ?P
<stevieh> ja, sollte problemlos sein, ausser, du hast was völlig vergurkt
<_-Husker-_> wäre auch nicht undenkbar :-)
<doev> Hallo. samba über ssh zu tunneln, sollte doch möglich sein, oder? Spricht irgendwas dagegen?
<koegs> doev: wäre sshfs nicht einfacher?
<stevieh> oder vpn
<doev> koegs: danke, kannte das nicht.
<doev> hmm, gibts win-sshfs auch irgendwo als seriösen Download?
<_-Husker-_> Kann mir jamend sagen wie ich thunderbird als Std. mailprogramm eintrage kann ?
<_-Husker-_> aktuell ist es so das wenn ich z.b. über xdg-email eine mail öffne öffnet sich kmail
<k1l> menü (das neben der uhr), dann über diesen rechner, dann dort einstellen
<_-Husker-_> kabe KDE ...
<_-Husker-_> also wenn ich das menü neben der Uhr öffe kann ich ne mini anwendung hinzufügen .. oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?
<Frickelpit> Einstellungen - Anwendungen
<Frickelpit> dort dann die Standard-Anwendung für E-Mail ändern.
<mikawe> Um Thunderbird als Standard-Mailprogramm zu verwenden, muss man im Panel im Menü "System -> Einstellungen -> Bevorzugte Anwendungen -> Internet -> E-Mail-Betrachter" entweder einfach Thunderbird auswählen
<jokrebel> _-Husker-_: KDE kann das wohl auch irgendwo in den Einstellungen
<_-Husker-_> jo
<_-Husker-_> Start <K> --> Systemeinstellungen --> Anwednungen
<_-Husker-_> oder genauer:
<_-Husker-_> Start <K> --> Anwendungen --> Einstellungen --> Systemeinstellungen --> Anwendungen
<dreamon> Hallo. Hab mal ganz kurze Mate installiert. Das hab ich wieder von meinem XUbuntu 16.04 runtergekratzt. Leider startet er nun immer bestimmte Programme wenn ich reboote. Sehr lästig. Obwohl ich session save abgeschaltet habe.
<jokrebel> In Unity gibt es da "Startprogramme" wo man das verwalten kann. Keine Ahnung wie das bei XFCE geht.
<jokrebel> Hint: Session Save angeschalten lassen und "leer" rebooten ... erst dann "session save abschalten" und das ungewünschte deinstallieren?
<mkoenig> hi
<mkoenig> eine freundin hat das problem, dass das eduroam wlan auf ihrem ubuntu kylin nicht erkannt wird, alle anderen netzwerke hingegen schon.
<k1l> sie muss das vpnc plugin fpr den networkmanager installieren
<mkoenig> ich sags ihr. allerdings wird es auch von iwlist scan nicht erkannt...
<mkoenig> hmm. ist eduroam versteckt?
<k1l> eigentlich nicht. hat deine hochshcule nicht ein howto parat?
<mkoenig> ich weiß nicht, auf welche hs/uni sie geht... sie sagt halt nur, ihr handy findet das netz, ihr laptop nicht.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<uniCATx> Hi, was soll die Ausgabe von grep -E '^flags.*\b(vmx|svm)\b' /proc/cpuinfo 
<bekks> Probier es doch aus?
<uniCATx> in Terminal bekomme ich 
<uniCATx> NICHTS
<uniCATx> ist das ein gutes Zeichen?
<bekks> Also kann deine CPU weder vmx noch svm.
<uniCATx> ups, nein!
<uniCATx> genau so bei 
<bekks> Was für eine CPU hast du genau?
<uniCATx> lsmod | grep kvm 
<bekks> Das wiederum sagt dir, dass das Modul "kvm" nicht geladen ist.
<uniCATx> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252874/
<uniCATx> muss eine eine VM unbedingt installieren
<uniCATx> denke dabei an KVM
<bekks> Vergiss es, das Ding kann keine Virtualisierung.
<bekks> Was auch immer du da anrichtest mit KVM wird SEHR langsam sein.
<uniCATx> gibt es da eine Lösung???
<bekks> Ja, ein neuer Rechner mit neuerer CPU.
<uniCATx> das ist nicht gut
<nagetier> Ober mache es in langsam..
<uniCATx> ich dachte meine Maschine ist TOP!!!
<nagetier> Oder*
<uniCATx> war ein Scherz
<nagetier> IMHO geht ein Linux ohne GUI und deftigen Diensten noch so einigermaßen
<bekks> Deine Maschine ist 8 Jahre alt.
<uniCATx> bekks heute müssen die Leute arbeiten bis zum Umfallen, was sind da schon 8 Jahre dagegen?
<uniCATx> Folgendes, ich muss ein "Labor" einrichten, wo ich mir lokal Zugriff auf 3 Sachen gewähren muss:
<uniCATx> WinXP, Kali-Linux + Metasploitable
<uniCATx> Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
<uniCATx> Dachte über VMs
<nagetier> uniCATx: nicht auf der CPU
<nagetier> .
<k1l> naja. hat die kiste genug ram um da 2 vms laufen zu lassen? gehen tut das auch ohne beschleunigung in virtualbox.
<uniCATx> k1l, 1 kiste 2gb 2 kiste 6gb
<uniCATx> die 1ste 3 gb
<uniCATx> sorry
<uniCATx> soll ich jetzt das was ich will klassisch über ein netzwerk lösen?
<uniCATx> aber mit 4 Maschinen kann ich doch nicht in der Weltgeschichte spazieren
<bekks> Es gibt ausser "neue HW" keine Lösung für dein Problem.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-30
<NTQ> Wie könnte ich das Löschen von Dateien verhindern bzw. die gelöschten Dateien dann in eine Art Papierkorb schieben?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: wenn jemand rm hat, im prinzip gar nicht. ausser der/diejenige hat einfach kein schreibrecht auf der datei
<NTQ> Also ich gibt es ein PreDeleteHook oder sowas, den man sich zu Nutze machen kann? Wenn inotifywait DELETE sagt, dann ist es ja schon zu spät ;)
<NTQ> Also gibt es kein*
<nagetier> Könnte man nicht rm zu mv für bestimmt Nutzer umleiten?
<NTQ> Ich dachte zum Beispiel auch daran, mit inotifywait auf ein close_write-Event zu warten und dann einen Hardlink zu der betreffenden Datei zu machen. Wird sie danach gelöscht, ist sie immer noch da. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> für ein oder zwei zugangswege gehts sicher irgendwas zu tricksen. aber schlussendlich, wenn ich ne shell+schreibrechte hab, dann krieg ich die datei auch weg.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenns nur ein echo "" > datei ist.
<nagetier> Joa
<NTQ> Ja, es geht nicht darum sie vor schlauen Leute zu schützen. Nur vor einer Software, die manchmal der Meinung ist eine Datei zu löschen.
<LetoThe2nd> dann sorg dafür dass die software da einfach nicht schreiben darf. punktum.
<NTQ> Das muss sie schon können. Genauer gesagt ist es der Owncloud Client ^^
<NTQ> Ich wollte das irgendwie austricksen bis der Bug gefixt ist
<NTQ> Ein Backup alle 5 Minuten hat es auch nicht immer geschafft. Backup wird gemacht, Word wird gespeichert, Owncloud löscht das Word, Backup wird gemacht. Zu spät...
<NTQ> Wen's interessiert: https://github.com/owncloud/client/issues/5216
<stevieh> kannst ja einfach den Bug fixen ;-)
<glennglencher> Ich möchte ubuntu 16.10 installieren, aber mein Laptop (ubuntu 16.04) sagt, dass alles auf dem neusten Stand ist.
<stevieh> das ist auch gut so
<k1l> glennglencher: erstmal musst du den release prompt von LTS only zu normal ändern
<glennglencher> Soll ich denn ubuntu 16.10 vergessen?
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich lass das lieber die Entwickler tun. Hab hier andere Arbeit. Bin mit ihnen ja in Kontakt. ;)
<k1l> glennglencher: sei dir aber bewusst, dass 16.10 noch in der entwicklung ist und das noch kaputt gehen kann.
<stevieh> glennglencher: wenn du so fragst, solltest du 16.10 auf jeden Fall erstdann installieren, wenn es verfügbar ist
<k1l> glennglencher: zusätzlich musst du, wenn du einmal auf 16.10 bist, alle 6 monate upgraden. du kannst nicht einfach 1 jahr auf 16.10 bleiben.
<glennglencher> OK.  Ich werde es vorläuffig lassen.  Danke.
<stevieh> :-)
<k1l> ja viele vergessen halt, dass die nicht-LTS versionen nur 9monate support haben (von denen sich aber 3 schon überschneiden). und nach dem ersten wechsel weg von LTS muss man das 2 jahre lang durchziehen mit dem upgrade bis man wieder bei einer LTS ist.
<Anticom> Hi. Hab heute morgen ein dist-upgrade gefahren. Jetzt ist mein netzwerk-indicator weg und wenn ich über den launcher meine netzwerkverbindungen öffne, sind die auch alle weg. Sind da irgendwelche probleme mit dem network-manager bekannt?
<Anticom> Und vor allem wie bekomm ich meine Einstellungen zurück :S
<Anticom> Wenn ich versuche händisch ne verbindung anzulegen ist alles ausgegraut
<Anticom> hm, der networkmanager lief einfach nicht
<Anticom> jetzt läuft wieder alles
<matulla> guten Tag ich kämpfe mit Thunderbird habe wie beschrieben das profil gesichert und alle dateien in das neu erstellte profil auf einem anderen ordner übernommen von 12.04 auf 14.04
<matulla> jetz werden aber die nicht in unterordner verlegten mails nicht mehr gelistet
<matulla> ich muss mit einem filter die mails suchen die neu sind um sie anzuzeigen 
<matulla> das kanns doch nicht sein 
<matulla> beim start seite anzeigen hab ich entfernt 
<matulla> ich habe nun seitliche profile scheinbar local folder und posteingang 
<matulla> in local folder ist ja nix drinn sondern nur in meinem posteingang 
<matulla> wie kann ich das umsteleln das wieder die nichtgelesenen mails in posteingang angezeigt werden 
<matulla> bitte um hilfe 
<matulla> gibt es einen eigenn mozilla help channel ?
<leszek> matulla: ich denke es sollte einen channel geben für mozilla hilfe bzw. thunderbird hilfe. Vermutlich aber vornehmlich in englischer Sprache
<matulla> wenn ich einen finden würde
<matulla> mozilla verweigert das schreibewn ohne anmeldung
<leszek> matulla: was ist mit #thunderbird ?
<matulla> danke 
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich bei Ubuntu16.04 feststellen, welche SATA SSD verbaut wurde
<k1l_> Lembert: sudo parted -l
<k1l_> oder wenn du mehr details willst dann guck einfach mal "sudo lshw" durch
<Lembert> perfekt, danke :)
<Lembert> Ist es normal, dass X soviel CPU Auslastung verursacht? http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31801355/Bildschirmfotovon2016-09-3015-36-48.png
<Lembert> Ich hab hier ne AMD Pheanom 4x3Ghz cpu
<stevieh> wenns das dauerhaft macht, isses nicht normal...
<nagetier> Lembert: schalte mal in htop mit F5 auf die Baumansicht, dort lässt sich oft besser lokalisieren wer der derzeitige Übeltäter ist
<Lembert> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31801520/Bildschirmfotovon2016-09-3016-06-12.png
<Lembert> damit kann ich auch nicht viel anfangen
<nagetier> Lembert: Ja, scheint tatsächlich /usr/bin/X zu sein
<nagetier> Dann würde ich jetzt schauen ob das direkt nach einem Neustart ebenfalls so aussieht
<Lembert> ok danke ich versuchs später mal
 * nubcake_ sighs*
<nubcake_> archivist's tips didn't help :(
<nubcake_> relais didn't do the trick
<nubcake_> oh well, partially it did... -_-
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> nubcake_: wie meinen?
<jokrebel> LupusE: Hi
<nubcake_> jokrebel, war dann doch der falsche channel :D aber danke der nachfrage
<nubcake_> strg+tab ist nützlich, aber manchmal ein fluch
<kcalb> Hallo Alle :), Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem, System ist eingefroren und seit dem komme ich nichtmehr auf mein desktop "Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome" hier mal mein syslog >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256662/
<musca> Sep 30 20:05:18 black-X751LK gnome-session[2019]: (gnome-shell:2082): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<musca> Sep 30 20:05:18 black-X751LK gnome-session[2019]: This likely means that your installation is broken.
<musca> Sep 30 20:05:18 black-X751LK gnome-session[2019]: Try running the command
<musca> Sep 30 20:05:18 black-X751LK gnome-session[2019]:   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<musca> Sep 30 20:05:18 black-X751LK gnome-session[2019]: to make things work again for the time being.
<k1l_> wurde da ein theme installiert und die pixbuf engine ist nicht da?
<kcalb> nein
<kcalb> also einfach gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache ins Terminal werfen und neustarten ? O.o
<tomreyn> davor ist noch das hier:
<tomreyn> Sep 30 20:05:16 black-X751LK /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1935]: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<kcalb> hmmmm....
<tomreyn> der kernel ist vom juni
<kcalb> ja
<tomreyn> juLi, sorry, aber auf jeden fall veraltet
<tomreyn> patchlevel 53, aktuell ist 57
<tomreyn> installier erst mal updates, reboote, schau obs dann klappt
<tomreyn> kcalb: weißt du wie du das machst?
<kcalb> ich hab immo probleme mit dem internet muss warten bis ein techniker vorbeikommt, von daher konnte ich noch keine updates machen
<kcalb> tomreyn, update machen ja klar
<kcalb> ich bin gleich wieder da bin noch unter knoppix "notlösung"
<tomreyn> wenn du den grafiktreiber auf nouveau umstellst gehts vermutlich auch. 
<kcalb> ich versuchs, bis gleich :)
<kcalb> juhee.. hat geklappt danke euch *freuuu*
<kcalb> so muss jetzt gleich zur Nachtschicht 
<kcalb> bin weg
<jokrebel> kcalb: Ist das nicht eher ein faule Ausrede mit dem kaputten Internet? Wenn Du nach Deinem Grafikproblem suchen kannst und hier im IRC nach fragen, bist Du doch online. Da kann man dann doch nebenher auch Updates herunterladen.
<kcalb> dauert halt arschlang 
<kcalb> kabeldeutschland eben
<kcalb> komme knapp nur ~ 80 -150 kb/s
<kcalb> oder so was
<kcalb> sry. muss jetzt wirklich weg 22Uhr ist arbeitsbeginn
<jokrebel> koegs: Hab grad gesehn, dass es inzwischen schin wieder nen neuen Kernel 4.7.6 in mainline gäbe. Die kommen ja anscheinend alle paar Tage. Wie oft nimmst Du dann nen "noch neueren" wenn Du grad ein stabiles System hast? 
<k1l_> jokrebel: das ist ja der sinn von mainline. da stapeln di einfach alle kernel build rein, die das kernel team baut. da wird dann drauf hin verwiesen, wenn es probleme gibt um zu testen ob das mit einem neuen kernel nicht eh schon gefixt ist.
<jokrebel> Und wie geh ich dann jetzt weiter vor? Mein Freeze-Problem, welches ich mit dem aktuellen Kernel von xenial (glaub war 4.4.0-38) hatte scheint sich in Luft aufgelöst zu haben seit ich den 4.7.5-040705-generic nutze. Sogar Suspend klappt nun problemfrei.
<bekks> Benutz den doch einfach?
<bekks> Da braucht man nicht weiter vorzugehen :)
<Lengsdorfer> hallo. ich habe ubuntu mate 16.04. seit einiger Zeit habe ich mehrere schöne Bildschirmschoner installiert, die scheinbar auch in Xubuntu vorkommen. (ich hatte mal Xubuntu laufen) Bei einigen dieser Programme konnte man ein Bild, bzw, einen Bildordner einstellen, mit denen dann lustige Dinge beim Bidschirmschonen getan werden. Die 'Bildquelle' scheint in den Bildschimschonmanager von Mate nicht vorgesehen. Was muss man tun, um dieses
<Lengsdorfer>  auch in Mate zu sehen?
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: Installiere alle, die dir der Paketmanager bietet
<nagetier> Ob Mate oder Xfce sollte egal sein
<Lengsdorfer> Die Bildschirmschoner sind nicht aus fremden Paketquellen
<nagetier> Ja, die meinte ich auch nicht
<nagetier> Da würde ich auch die Finger von lassen
<Lengsdorfer> Das Problem ist imho, der Manager dieser Bildschirschoner
<Lengsdorfer> in xfce konnte man irgendwo einen Bildordner angeben, oder auch sagen, dasses ein Bildschirmsnapshot sein soll
<Lengsdorfer> Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erinnern, die ganzen Schoner installiert zu haben. Die waren einfach da, auf einmal
<nagetier> Das sollte mit dem passenden Paket auch unter Mate möglich sein#
<nagetier> Frage bitte nicht welches :) 
<nagetier> Das könnte man aber herausbekommen, indem man guckt, welche Pakete XUbuntu mitbringt
<Lengsdorfer> Ja, dachte ich mir auch so, dass man den Schonermanager von Xubuntu zum laufen bringt. Ich trau mich aber nicht, jetzt einfach apt-get ... zu scheiben, ohne vorher jemand gefragt zu haben, der das womöglich schonmal gemacht hat :)
<mrkramps> wird das nicht einfach xscreensaver sein`
<mrkramps> ?
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: Schau dir an was der nachzieht.. ich meinte auch die "Schoner" an sich.. da gibt es diverse verstreute Pakete, offiziell, durch 'apt search' auffindbar.. oder halt im UU-Wiki
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, aber der mate-screensaver scheint mit xscreenaver kompatibel zu sein
<mrkramps> muss man vielleicht mal rss-glx und xscreensaver-data in mate nachinstallieren
<Lengsdorfer> mrkramps, das meinte ich ja. das scheinen die identischen Saver zu sein, die da laufen. Aber das 'Managerprogramm', wo man viele schöne Dinge einstellen kann, ist in Mate etwas billiger gehalten
<mrkramps> ich würde sagen, ausprobieren
<Lengsdorfer> jo, wird darauf hinauslaufen. thx
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, möglicherweise wirst du mate-screensaver deinstallieren müssen und da musst du mal schauen, was alles dran hängt
<mrkramps> möglicherweise hängt da auch nichts weiter dran als ein meta-paket wie mate-desktop
<nagetier> Kann der Stromsparmodus für USB deaktiviert werden.. habe das Gefühl, der macht mir das Leben mit meinem Wireless-Keyboard arg unangenehm (es scheint gar nicht am Keyb, oder dem Empfänger an sich zu liegen)
<uniCATx> Hi, ich habe vor kurzem Sudoku installiert: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Ubuntu-Spiele/Knobel-%20und%20Puzzlespiele/#Puzzle Version für Ubuntu 14.04
<uniCATx> wenn ich jetzt deinstallieren will, bekomme ich eine Info, dass Sudoku nicht installiert wurde. Wieso?
<mrkramps> uniCATx, wie versuchts du das spiel zu deinstallieren?
<uniCATx> Löschungsbefehl: sudo apt-get -u install gnome-sudoku
<k1l_> uniCATx: zeig mal ein "apt-cache policy paketname" auf paste.ubuntu.com
<uniCATx> sorry...
<k1l_> -u ist da sinnlos
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get purge gnome-sudoku
<uniCATx> sudo apt-get remove sudoku --purge
<mrkramps> falscher paketname
<k1l_> du installierst gnome-sudoku willst aber dann sudoku deinstallieren
<uniCATx> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23257746/
<k1l_> s.o.
<mato_> hi, wurde nach dem start von xchat direkt hierher geleitet :)
<Lengsdorfer> kluger xchat
<k1l_> mato_: besser nutze hexchat. xchat is veraltet :)
<mato_> egal :)
<mato_> nutze xchat schon so lange, da will ich gar nicht mehr wechseln
<mrkramps> hexchat ist xchat
<mrkramps> nur in uptpdate
<k1l_> mato_: xchat ist tot, hexchat ist das weiterführende projekt.
<mato_> achso
<Lengsdorfer> hexchat ist auch nicht soviel anders als xchat
<mato_> hm, dann sollte ich mir das wohl mal anschauen
<mrkramps> mato_, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HexChat/#Migration-von-XChat
<mato_> oha ist ja sogar schon installiert
<mato_> da hätte ich mir den xchat download wohl sparen können
<mrkramps> wobei du da vermutlich nicht xchat, sondern xchat-gnome haben wirst
<mato_> ja xchat-gnome hatte ich über synaptic installiert
<Lengsdorfer> wenn dich der xchat direkt hierher gebracht hat, dann war der download nicht sinnlos :)
<mato_> dann schmeiss ich demnaechst xchat-gnome wieder runter und versuche hexchat
<mrkramps> xchat-gnome ist noch ein fork vom xchat, der aber auch wohl ziemlich veraltet sein dürfte
<mato_> alles veraltet, grmpf :)
<k1l_> xchat-gnome ist auch nocht die zusammengestutzte version von xchat, damit sie die reduzierten richtlinien von gnome erfüllt. nutze einfach hexchat und gut ist :)
<mato_> gut, dass es ubuntu mate gibt :)
<mato_> irgendwie mag ich die alten sachen
<k1l_> es geht ja nicht um den look. es geht um fehlende funktionen und nicht gefixte probleme :)
<mato_> ja okay, ich bin da wirklich nicht im bilde, habe nur immer xchat genutzt und es eben runtergeladen, um ins irc zu kommen
<mato_> zumindestens funktioniert es noch :)
<mato_> früher hatte ich mal tkirc, ist wohl heute nicht mehr so angesagt
<mato_> ich probier mal hexchat, bis gleich
<mato2> hi
<mrkramps> und? schon völlig verwirrt von der fremdartigen oberfläche hexchats?
<mato2> jetzt mit hexchat
<mato2> sieht alles wie immer aus :)
<mrkramps> ^^
<mato2> umlaute okay? ö ä
<k1l_> jo
<mato2> die schrift ist etwas klein, muss ich mal suchen ....
<mato2> ok passt :)
<mato2> weil ich dann hier schon im ubuntu chat bin, ich hatte probleme nach der installation von ubuntu mate mit dem nm-applet
<mato2> da musste ich ein eigenes startprogramm für erstellen
<mato2> sleep 10 :)
<mato2> aber hin und wieder gibts sporadisch auch mal wieder probleme mit diese netzwerk applet
<mato2> +m
<uniCATx> mato2, nach der neusten nm-applet scheinen die probleme damit aufgehört zu existieren
<mato2> uniCATx: waere gut, ich fand das nach der installation etwas nervig
<uniCATx> habe mich lange damit herumgeschlagen, aber seit anfang der woche hat sich alles beruhigt
<uniCATx> zuffal? glaube ich kaum
<mato2> in den letzten Tagen kann ich mich auch nicht an Probleme erinnern
<mato2> vielleicht wurde es ja wirklich gefixt
<mato2> am anfang der neuen ubuntu mate version hat mich das wirklich genervt
<mato2> ich war drauf und dran diesen ubuntu abkömmling zu installieren :)
<uniCATx> :-)
<uniCATx> ok mato2 Dir und allen UBU freaks GN8
<mato2> n8 uniCATx 
<mato2> ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mint auch mal kurz probiert, aber der sinn des ganzen hat sich mir nicht erschlossen
<k1l_> mint hat eine menge selbstgemachte probleme: https://lwn.net/Articles/676664/
<mato2> ich hatte nur mitbekommen, dass es da eine komische update politik gibt
<mato2> und ich brauche es auch nicht, weil ubuntu mate ja genau das gleiche im original ist
<k1l_> jo
<mrkramps> inzwischen
<mrkramps> mit mate hatte mint neben cinnamon eine weile ein weiteres alleinstellungsmerkmal
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-01
<mato2> aber ohne die ganze mint geschichte waere es vielleicht gar nicht zur ubuntu mate distribution gekommen, von daher danke an mint :)
<mato2> ich bin damit jedenfalls weitgehend zufrieden, ich hatte zuvor ein ubuntu mit gnome2 und das passt
<mato2> n8 zusammen
<bubba1> Guten Morgen
<dreamon> moin. Ich hab neulich mal auf mein Xubuntu 16.04, Mate-desktop nachinstalliert. Getestet und entfernt. Jedoch speichert mein xubuntu irgendwie die letzte Session jetzt ab. Nach reboot, starten sich terminals,Firefox, Okulars.. das will ich nicht. 
<dreamon> Sitzung automatisch speichern beim Abmelden → ist deaktviert. Aber eventuell ist der damalige Stand gespeichert und startet das jetzt jedesmal.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Noch mal "speichern aktivieren" ... _alle_ Fenster schließen. Erst dann runterfahren. Könnte vielleicht helfen um die 2alte Speicherung" zu überschreiben mit "nichts öffnen"
<dreamon> jokrebel, Gute Idee..
<dreamon> Warum komm ich da nicht von selbst drauf.
<dreamon> Ich teste
<koegs> Oder schauen wo xfce die Session speichert und den Ordner löschen, ist die Standard Lösung
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke das brachte den Durchbruch ;)
<jokrebel> dacht ich mirs doch. Prima
<tuor> Hi, ich habe systemd durch upstart-sysv ersetzt. Als Anleitung habe ich https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Permanent_switch_back_to_upstart verwendet. Ich habe auch noch nach dem Thema online gesucht und auf leicht andere Vorgehensweisen gestossen. Im moment habe ich gerade wieder systemd gebootet, denn ich hatte Problem wenn ich mit upstart boote:
<Fuchs> tuor: warum zum Henker tut man das? 
<tuor> Mindestens ein Dateisystem wurde read only eingehaengt und ligthdm wurde nicht gestartet. Ich habe es nicht weiter untersucht und gleich mal wieder mit systemd gestartet. Ich verstehe nicht was ich falsch mache. Hier https://askubuntu.com/questions/779640/how-to-remove-systemd-from-ubuntu-16-04-and-prevent-its-usage wird beschrieben man soll zusaetzlich noch die Datei /usr/share/sysvinit/inittab nach
<tuor> /etc/inittab kopieren, aber diese Datei existiert bei mir garnicht. Arbeitet upstart mit /etc/inittab und ist auf diese Datei angewiesen?
<tomreyn> tuor: wegen sowas z.b. ;) https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/4234
<tomreyn> äh sorry das ging an Fuchs
<tuor> Fuchs, wegen sowas: https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<tomreyn> das ist das gleiche ;)
<Fuchs> tuor: wegen sowas ersetzt man nicht einfach mal das von der Distribution vorgesehene init-System
<Fuchs> und wenn doch, dann muss man sich entsprechend selber um daraus resultierende Probleme kuemmern 
<tuor> Ich weis ja nicht, ich konnte noch mit jedem Ubuntu bezogenen Problem hier aufkreuzen und fragen. Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum ich es jetzt mit diesem Problem nicht tun sollte. Ja ich habe google befragt und versucht es selbst zu loesen, verstehe aber einfach zu wenig.
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich einfach empfehlen, dass Du die Finger vom Initsystem laesst
<Fuchs> das ist nicht gerade das, was man anfassen sollte, wenn man wenig versteht
<Fuchs> der Bug ist bekannt und wird behoben. 
<tuor> Also ich denke nicht dass ich hier eine Diskusion darueber fuehren sollte. Wenn du mir nicht helfen willst ist das ja ok, das verlangt niemand. Ich moechte nun aber meine Fragen im Vordergrund halten und keine Diskusion. Wenn du wuenschst weiter darueber zu diskutieren, bin ich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nagetier> Jemandem ein Applet für Xfce bekannt, welches Statusabhängig sein Aussehen ändert und per Klick ein Kommando ausführt?
<jensp> Hey, ich versuche gerade X unter Ubuntu auf einem Intel NUC mit Skylake CPU zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich kann X nicht starten, ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung "no screens found (EE)"
<jensp> Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass der über HDMI angeschlossene Fernseher eine merkwürdige Auflösung (1360x768) hat
<jensp> ich bekomme auch nur konsolenoutput wenn ich mit nomodeset boote. Jemand eine Idee wie ich X ans laufen bekomme?
<_moep_> xorg.conf ggf anpassen?
<jokrebel> jensp: Versuchst Du das etwa mit "startx"?
<jensp> jokrebel: aktuell starte ich als root "X" (langfristig soll da kodi laufen, daher wollte ich mir nicht einen rattenschwanz an desktop kram installieren)
<jokrebel> OMG
<jokrebel> was für spezielle Installation ist das denn? Ein "normales" Ubuntu benutzt einen Displaymanger um die GUI zu starten
<jensp> _moep_: wenn ich X -configure aufrufe, sieht die erzeugte xorg.conf so aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23259697/ ich vermute mal dass die Screen Section nicht ganz in Ordnung ist ;)
<jensp> jokrebel: eine netboot installation mit den standard tools + xorg + kodi
<jensp> jokrebel: aber der Displaymanager macht doch auch nix anderes als X starten und den login regeln oder? Also für das erkennen des Monitors etc, ist der doch nicht zuständig?
<jensp> also kann auch gerne irgendeine DE installieren, aber imho hat das nix mit der mangelnden Monitorerkennung zu tun
<Frickelpit> woher weißt du, dass das dein Problem ist?
<Frickelpit> Hast du mal X als Benutzer gestartet?
<Frickelpit> und was steht im Xorg.0.log dazu?
<jensp> Xorg.0.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23259710/
<jensp> Frickelpit: als normaler user kann ich X nicht starten (Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory))
<Frickelpit> wie hast du kodi installiert?
<Frickelpit> und welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<stevieh> alles wo EE davor steht, ist näher zu betrachten.
<jensp> Frickelpit: über xmbc ppa / 16.04
<jensp> stevieh: hmmm, das fehlende dri device war mir nicht aufgefallen, guter punkt
<Frickelpit> und du hast kodi auch aktiviert?
<stevieh> das dürfte der eher der Grund sein, als die unfähig von X, den Screen zu erkennen. 
<stevieh> das dri device wird AFAIK von nem Kernel modul bereitgestellt.
<stevieh> War da nich was mit skylake und dri?
<jensp> stevieh: yep, hmmm vielleicht klappt das nicht weil modesetting deaktiviert ist?
<Frickelpit> afaik aber nur bis Kernel 4.3
<jensp> Frickelpit: nein, ich hab nur das paket installiert
<jokrebel> jensp: Vielleicht hast Du ja durch das "mit root starten" auch schon alle möglichen owner/rechte verbogen
<stevieh> ahwo.
<jensp> jokrebel: hmm? X läuft doch auch sonst mit root rechten, oder?
<stevieh> "no such file or directory" hat nix mit rechten zu tun
<stevieh> was für nen Kernel hast du denn jetzt am laufen?
<stevieh> pastebine mal ein uname -a und ein lsmod
<jokrebel> jensp: Aber nicht gleich die ganze GUI
<jensp> jokrebel: jo, hab ja auch nur X gestartet
<stevieh> wenn du startx machst als root läuft auch nur ein X
<jensp> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259737/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259738/
<stevieh> hmm... sieht ja erst mal alles jut aus.
<jokrebel> aber mit startx (was man unter Ubuntu nicht nutzen sollte) startet man normalerweise unter dem Benutzer nicht als root. Wenn doch, hat die gesamte GUI root-Rechte. Das will man nicht
<stevieh> such mal im dmesg ob das modul i915 was sagt.
<stevieh> ob man das will oder nicht ist egal. Es ist immer noch der einfachste Weg um ein nicht funktionierendes X zum laufen zu bekommen, als runlevel wechseln oder den dm restarten oder sonst was. Wenns dann geht kann man wie normal über den dm gehen.
<jensp> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259741/
<stevieh> jensp: ab dieser stelle weiss ich jetzt auch nicht weiter, aber in der Gegend würde ich den Fehler vermuten.
<jensp> stevieh: ok, das problem ist definitiv nomodeset, gerade gelesen, dass dann der intel treiber nicht funktioniert
<stevieh> interessant, ich hätte wetten können, das sowas egal ist, zeig mal den Link.
<stevieh> wenn du normal bootest siehst du nix?
<jensp> stevieh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Loading
<jensp> stevieh: genau, dann sagt der monitor, no input blabla
<stevieh> und kannst dann auch nicht auf ne Konsole umschalten?
<jensp> nein
<stevieh> hmm...
<stevieh> an nem anderen Monitor und VGA hast du schon mal probiert?
<jensp> hab leider keinen anderen, den ich anschließen kann, der NUC hat nur DP und HDMI output und mein einziger anderer Monitor hat nur DVI Eingang
<jensp> ich probier mal das hier aus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID
<stevieh> was du mal machen kannst (du scheinst ja noch an nem anderen Rechner zu sitzen): log dich mal per ssh in den rechner ein und schau mal, was dort dmesg und evtl. sogar X sagen
<stevieh> btw. ich starte meinen kodi über nodm
<zrno> servus kann mir mal jemand BITTE helden :(
<jensp> stevieh: jo, das mach ich die ganze zeit
<jensp> ahh habs
<jensp> das mit EDID hat geklappt :)
<stevieh> sehr gut!
<zrno> bitte leute ich habe nix im internet gefunden ihr seit meine letzte hoffnung 
<stevieh> jensp: haste die video= Zeile gebastelt?
<jensp> stevieh: danke für den stupser auf das dri device, dass hatte ich irgendwie überlesen
<jensp> stevieh: nee erstmal nur modelines in die xorg.conf übernommen
<stevieh> ok, d.h. das booten siehste dann nicht. Aber kannst ja noch die video= mit beim booten reinbauen, dann sollte das auch gehen
<zrno> Bitte hilft mir jemand 
<jensp> jop, werd ich dann machen
<jensp> zrno: erzähl doch erstmal was das problem ist
<zrno> DANKE DANKE DANKE :)
<zrno> okay folgendes : ich will meine 4 lautsprecher mit Subw. an meinen rechner verbinden wen ich das tuhe kann ich nix mache nur 1 lautsprecher funktioniert der rest ist ja am schlaffen was mache ich falsch 
<zrno> ach so ich habe mir ne neue sound carte zugelegt und will die pber die karte laufen lassen 
<zrno> über*
<stevieh> hat die karte denn vier ausgänge?
<zrno> warte mal ich sage dir was das für ne karte ist 
<zrno> creative spound blaster 5.1vx 
<zrno> ach so sorry und das sind nicht 4 lautsprecher das sind 2 lautspreche die an subw. angeslossen werden und nur 2 anschlüsse brauchen aber trotzdem gehts irgendwie net 
<zrno>  hatt jemand einen tip oder idee oder irgend ein wunder für mich bitte :'(
<stevieh> auf audio supporten hab ich so gar keine Lust :-) Aber wenn du Hilfe hier willst, musst du deine Probleme schon genauer eingrenzen.
<nagetier> zrno: aber die sind schon korrekt angeschlossen, Probleme von der Seite kannst du ausschließen?
<nagetier> zrno: ansonsten mal hier einen Blick riskieren - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol/
<zrno> folgendes ich kriege nur sound an 2 lautsprechern und an den rest keine chance mein MIXER macht irgendetwas verkehrtes oder ich bin zu dämlich in den richtigen befehl zu geben 
<nagetier> also kommt nichts aus dem Sub?
<zrno> okay ich habe 4 lautsprecher und 2 sub pro sub sind 2 lautspreche das heis 2+1 und 2+1 , von jeden sub geht 1 kabel in den pc aber jetzt kommt das lustige nur aus 1 lautprecher von 1 sub und genau so von dern anderen sub kommt das gleich aber die sub kein bass nix 
<zrno> und die anderen beiden lautsprecher haben kein bock 
<zrno> :(
<nagetier> zrno: ebenfalls hier mal - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer/
<zrno> den alsa mixer habe ich soch auf den pasiert mir das 
<nagetier> Ist aber auch ne gewagte Konstruktion.. da bin ich direkt mal wieder raus
<zrno> wie so ne gewagt konstruktion ???
<nagetier> Weil ich das so sehe
<nagetier> Für mich es eine.
<zrno> auf meinen alten xp ahtt es ohne probleme geklapt nur jetzt warum auch immer bin ich zu dumm es richtig hinzukriegen 
<nagetier> +ist
<zrno> vieleicht versteheh ich an ubuntu was falsch aber ich sage erlich mit ubuntu habe ich noch mehr freiheit als mit XP warum soll das nicht gehen 
<nagetier> zrno: In welche Anschlüsse gehen die Subs denn, passt das wirklich alles, und findest du die weder in pavucontrol und alsamixer, hast du denen bekannt gemacht was du da vorhast?
<zrno> okay alsamixer erkennt die aber irgend etwas an den sound verteile ich falsch oder der mixer eine von uns beiden ist der summe und ich denke es ist de user nicht die maschine 
<zrno> :D
<nagetier> zrno: Wenn du die umstöpselst, funktioniert dann der Sub, der in der jetzigen Konfiguration nicht funktioniert?
<zrno> beide sub funktionieren nicht richtig und wen ich sie mit meinen handy ausrobiere kann ich die nachbern damit umbringen :D
<zrno> hehe 
<zrno> Nagetier bist du noch da ???
<nagetier> zrno: Bin noch da, wüsste aber auch nicht weiter.. auch fehlt mir noch die Antwort auf meine Frage. Und deine Idee, mit dem Anschließen einer anderen Quelle wie deinem Phone finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt
<nagetier> Du musst unbedingt Fehlerquellen eingrenzen
<zrno> Nagetier ich habe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol/ausprobiert und mein adapter wird mir nicht angezeigt 
<zrno> :(
<nagetier> zrno: Adapter?
<zrno> │   Gerät: HDA ATI SB                                                                                                                                 F1:  Hilfe                │ │    Chip: Realtek ALC883  
<zrno> das meine ich miene sound carte wird ganicht im mixer angezeigt 
<zrno> der PC benutzt die integrierte sound carte und nicht die neue :(
<nagetier> zrno: Installiere dir mal bitte das Paket "pastebinit", und führe den Befehl 'cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit' aus, und sende dann die ausgegeben URL
<zrno> Nagetier MIen PC benutzt die integriert nicht die sound carte die ich eingebaut habe 
<zrno> das ist das problem habe es gefunden 
<zrno> aber wie ändere ich das hast du ne idee 
<zrno> :)
<nagetier> Ja, ändere das
<ZRNO> nagetier bist du noch da ????
<nagetier> Jau
<nagetier> ZRNO: bist du denn auch noch da? :)
<ZRNO> ja ich werde verückt :D hehe 
<nagetier> zrno: Installiere dir mal bitte das Paket "pastebinit", und führe den Befehl 'cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit' aus, und sende dann die ausgegeben URL
<nagetier> +e
<ZRNO> cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<ZRNO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260159/
<ZRNO> jetzt wunder dich net ich habe den onbord chit aus gemacht 
<bekks> Und das hast du wie getan?
<ZRNO> und trotzdem nur aus 2 lautsprechern 
<nagetier> ZRNO: das sieht soweit gut aus, Karte ist vorhanden und auch default
<ZRNO> ja weil ich im BIOS die onbord karte ausgemacht habe 
<nagetier> Naja, ein Muss ist das nicht, das geht auch mit 
<nagetier> Aber ok, weiter so :)
<ZRNO> ja sorry die ist so oder so schwach also brauche ich was starkes nur komme ich nicht auf meine 4 lautsprecher und 2 subs :'(
<nagetier> ZRNO: jetzt schau nochmal in alsamixer, ob deine Karte ausgewählt ist oder du sie auswählen kannst
<bekks> Was ist denn eine "schwache Soundkarte"?
<ZRNO> ach man jetzt ist der ganze sound tot :(
<ZRNO> Sorry Bekks ich mache gerne musik (beats) und da brauche ich was besseres als onbord 
<nagetier> ZRNO: hast du jetzt in alsamixer nachgesehen?
<nagetier> ZRNO: Und mache das natürlich in der Konsole als der Nutzer, der gerade angemeldet ist
<Kirsten> Hallöchen, ich bin es mal wieder - aber ich war ja auch schon echt lange nicht mehr da. Heute habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich habe meine Daten jetzt alle auf einem Synology NAS.fe  Wenn ich über meine Ubuntu Rechner nach dem Neustart drauf zugreife, per NTFS, dann kalppt das wunderbar. War mein Rechner aber im Ruhemodus, dann klappt das nicht. Caja bleibt dann meist hängen, andere Programme auch. ich benutze mate 
<bekks> Du kannst per NTFS nicht auf ein NAS zugreifen, es sei denn du reichst die Daten per iscsi raus.
<nagetier> Kirsten: der Ruhemodus ist, soweit ich das mitbekam, auf einiger HW unter 16.04 noch problematisch. Versuche den einfach nicht zu verwenden.
<Kirsten> ich benutze 15.01
<bekks> 15.01 ist keine Ubuntuversionsnummer.
<bekks> Meinst du: 15.04?
<ZRNO> Nagetier bist du da ???
<nagetier> Nein.
<Kirsten> tschuldigung per NFS binde ich das NAS ein
<nagetier> ZRNO: Doch, was ist los?
<ZRNO> DANKE DIR FÜR DEINE TIPS DIE WAHREN DIE BOMBE :)
<bekks> Kirsten: Und du benutzt Ubuntu 15.04?
<Kirsten> sorry 15.10
<nagetier> ZRNO: Woran lag es?
<ZRNO> habe es hingekriegt :D
<bekks> Kirsten: 15.10 ist ebenfalls nicht mehr supported.
<ZRNO> ja erstens ALSA war nicht 100% config 
<Kirsten> ups, es läuft aber so schön :)
<nagetier> ZRNO: Jo, schön
<bekks> Kirsten: Und ist de facto tot.
<ZRNO> dan die stärke die an die lautsprecher gehen sollte wahr auch nicht so bombe 
<ZRNO> und plus habe noch im internet auf youtube einen gefunden der das gleiche problem hate und es behoben :D
<nagetier> ZRNO: Joa, wenn alsamixer konfiguriert ist, kannst du jetzt mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol/ arbeiten und dort einstellen
<Kirsten> ok, dann werde ich als erstes mal ein sudo apt-get upgrade machen
<bekks> Kirsten: Das aktualisiert die Paketlisten. Sonst nichts.
<bekks> Bzw. die Pakete in 15.10. Das macht nicht magisch ein 16.04 aus deinem System.
<Kirsten> also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> Nö. Das macht das auch nicht.
<bekks> MAch eine Vollsicherung, und dann ein sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kirsten> Das schönes ist ja, dass meine Daten jetzt alle auf dem NAS sind
<bekks> Dann würde ich den Rechner mit 16.04 neu installieren - dann ist die Kiste frisch und sauber.
<ZRNO> DANKE DANKE DANKE JETZT IST ES NOCH BESSER GEWORDEN :D YEAH 
<ZRNO> danke dir nagetier 
<nagetier> :) alles gut
<nagetier> ZRNO: Habe spass mit deinem System
<ZRNO> beste entscheideung die ich je gemacht habe UBUNTU :D
<Kirsten> um ehrlich zu sein habe ich ein wenig Angst davor, dass dann viele Dinge wieder neu eingerichtet werden. Dann warte ich lieber noch eine Woche, weil ich dann wieder mehr Zeit habe. Also, erstmal vielen dank für Eure wertvollen Tipps
<ZRNO> microsoft -.- schrott 
<bekks> ZRNO: Ist es bald gut? Danke.
<ZRNO> hehe bekks prost :D ich haue ab ihr seit hammer hilft weiter hin so :)
<ZRNO> bye 
<tokam> wo speichert denn ubuntu die Tastaturlayouts ab?
<bubba1> Hallo
<kultviech> hallo, bei meinen eingangssourcen von pulseaudio wird zu jedem input ein zusätzliches device "Monitor of .." angezeigt. zu was ist diese eingang gut?
<jokrebel> hmm - warum ist auf dem einen xenial eigentlich der/die Kernel 4.4.0-geradeZiffer auf dem anderen aber "ungerade"?
<jokrebel> Hab gerade beim einen 16.04 ein Upgrade von 4.4.0-39 auf -41 in bearbeitung. Der andere Rechner läuft mit 4.4.0-38 aber es gibt angeblich kein Updates *grübel*
<nagetier> jokrebel: auch nicht mit full- oder dist-upgrade? Wobei mir der Unterschied im Moment gar nicht bekannt ist
<jokrebel> nein, auch dann nicht
<Frickelpit> Paketquellen identisch?
<jokrebel> ah, vielleicht 64bit vs. 32bit?
<DreamThief> du hast noch rechner, auf denen ein 32bit OS läuft? :-S
<jokrebel> DreamThief: jo :-/
<jokrebel> oh. das is ja auch noch n Atom Prozessor - War mir gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung
<jokrebel> würde da denn 64bit überhaupt gehn?
<Frickelpit> schau nach in den flags der cpu
<jokrebel> also pae steht da schon mal drin
<Frickelpit> such nach lm
<jokrebel> is auch dabei
<Frickelpit> dann würde ich mal mit einem 64bit Image testen
<Frickelpit> Alternativ, Bezeichnung vom Atom in die Suchmaschine und bei Intel im ark schauen
<DreamThief> mein aktuelles Spielzeug sind zwei Intel Xeon X5660 von 2010
<jokrebel> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz würde ja 64bit behaupten. Aber so ein "Umzug" ist ja soweit ich mich erinnere, nicht mit nem einfachen Kernelaustausch getan. Was hab ich für Nachteile wenn ich das so lasse? Bzw. ist es Emfpehlenswert das tatsächlich zu migriern?
<DreamThief> die kiste hat vermutlich nur 2 gb ram
<DreamThief> also lass es einfach
<DreamThief> der minimale vorteil durch 64 bit bei der kiste ist die mühe nicht wert
<DreamThief> die ist eh lahm und wird dadurch nicht schneller
<jokrebel> DreamThief: Ja hat sie
<DreamThief> für mich war vor jahren ... und das heißt, vor ungefähr 10 jahren, schon klar, dass bei mir nix anderes als 64 bit mehr auf die systeme kommt, weil ich damals schon 8 gig ram hatte bei allem, wo's ging 
<jokrebel> Is eh nur der "Notbehelf um schnell mal leichtgewichtig ne E-Mail zum Frauchen zu tragen" oder der "Laufzeitstarke kompakte Notnagel für unterwegs"
<jokrebel> DreamThief: hehe - darf nun auch endlich einen mit 8GB RAM mein Eigen nennen. Aber nun wirs wohl zu sehr Offtopic für hier
<jokrebel> +d
<jokrebel> aber Danke auf alle Fälle für Eure gute Beratung und ehrliche Meinung
<nagetier> wenn mir https://dpaste.de/z370 ausgegeben wird, ist nur ein auschnitt, denke aber der relevante, welches paket fehlt mir, rubygems-integration (integration of Debian Ruby packages with Rubygems)?
<nagetier> Wird es nicht sein, da es schon installiert war
<nagetier> Wenn ich versuche http://paste.ubuntu.com/23262281/  auszuführen, passiert nichts. Der Ort vom Script sieht so aus, -rwxr-xr-x 1 nagetier nagetier 538 Okt  1 23:43 /opt/jbidwatcher/jbidwatcher.sh , wird ein '/opt/jbidwatcher/jbidwatcher.sh' als Benutzer nagetier ausgeführt, funktioniert das einwandfrei. Was übersehe ich denn da gerade?
<PBeck> nagetier: liegt es an sowas? TerminalOptions=
<nagetier> Ja, dachte ich auch schon
<PBeck> also kein argument vergeben - einfach mal zeile rauslöschen
<nagetier> Danke PBeck, sah mir die Version der Anwendung jetzt mal genauer an.. ich kann es nicht gebrauchen, das kommt jetzt wieder runter. Somit hat sich das erledigt.
<PBeck> funktioniert oder brauchst die anwendung nicht mehr?
<nagetier> PBeck: Sie macht in der aktuellen Version nicht das, was ich dringend benötige.. Auktionen zusammenfassen, so dass, wenn auf ein Artikel erfolgreich geboten wurde, ein weiterer nicht ebenfalls versucht wird zu ersteigern
<PBeck> aja
<nagetier> Oder ich übersah es, ist mir jetzt aber auch egal ;) ich mache das weiterhin klassisch.. 
<nagetier> Wobei das Prg das recht deutlich sagte
<PBeck> ich mach mich mal vom acker :)
<PBeck> bye bye - gute nacht :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-02
<BlueShark> Hey
<uniCATx> Hi, mit welchem Befehl formatiere ich meinen USB-Stick astrein? 
<stevieh> mkastreinfs -f
<rsx> uniCATx: Du meinst wirklich alles löschen? z.B. mit dd, badblocks
<uniCATx> rsx, folgendes.. ich wollte jetzt kali-linux-ISO auf meinen Stick aufziehen... Stick wurde vorher mit GParted formatiert. Es wird aber TAILS gebootet. Wie kommt das denn?
<jokrebel> MBR?
<uniCATx> jokrebel, ???
<stevieh> macht man kali linux nicht per dd aufn stick?
<uniCATx> stevieh, ups
<uniCATx> das kann der Grund sein?
<uniCATx> tatsächlich???
<jokrebel> naja - wenn nur die Partition(en) formatiert wird verändert das noch nicht den MBR in welchem ggf. steht, was gebootet werden soll
<rsx> uniCATx: Hmm, hier geht's eigentlich um Ubuntu...
<jokrebel> das obendrein, ja
<uniCATx> rsx, ubuntu ist doch bei mir motor der USB-Stick-Erstellung :-)
<jokrebel> und?
<jokrebel> deshalb weiß Ubuntu trotzdem nicht, wie Kali einen ISO-Stick installiert haben will
<jokrebel> das ist deshalb also trotzdem in nem Kali-Kanal besser aufgehoben
<stevieh> dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k und jetzt hab in den kali kanal
<uniCATx> stevieh, Du bist ein Schatzilein
<stevieh> war auch echt kacken schwer zu gugln
<stevieh> "kali linux usb" und dann der erste link
<uniCATx> stevieh, das habe ich schon gestern gewusst, aber ich dachte, dass formatierung mit GParted eben dieses problem automatisch löst. Das war doch so bei allen meinen ISOs. 
<stevieh> dd überschreibt auch die formatierung und den mbr und alles...
<uniCATx> stevieh, was ich nicht verstehe.. nehmen wir an, auf dem Stick befindet sich Ubuntu. Habe mit GP formatiert und Mate aufgezogen, und siehe da.. Mate bootet.. D.h. bei diesem Vorgang muste MBR überschrieben worden sein, so dass Mate startet. Wieso bei Kali ist das nicht so? Weißt jemand die Antwort?
<stevieh> mag ich nicht eine Sekunde drüber nachdenken.
<uniCATx> die Antwort kann ich nachvollziehen
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Nur weil nach dem Austausch des ISOs auf der Partiton dann das andere OS gestartet wird, heißt das nicht, dass auch der MBR neu geschrieben wurde. Vermutlich zeigt der (alte) MBR einfach "so" auf das neue Image, dass es halt trotzdem hochfährt. Deshalb ist aber der MBR noch nicht zwangsläufig auch zum neuen Image passend. Alles weitere aber bitte im Offtopic. Weil das wirklich nach wie vor
<jokrebel> keinerlei Ubuntuproblem ist. Danke
<uniCATx> jokrebel, thx, verstanden!
<pLaTo0n> moin
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-25
<phasta> Hi! Kann Ich mir irgendwie schnell über die Kommandozeile ausgeben lassen, was für Eigenschaften (Bitrate) eine Audiodatei hat.
<phasta> ?
<koegs> phasta: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediaInfo/
<le_bot> Title: MediaInfo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<phasta> Ah, sehr schön. Danke.
<Conan179> tag zusammen, kleine frage, wo müste ich den privat key von meinem endternten server, in meinem ubuntu 17.04 rein kopieren um mich zu verbinden?
<Frickelpit> Conan179: nirgends. der private bleibt auf der Maschine
<Frickelpit> soll das für die SSH-Verbindung sein?
<Conan179> ok, dan müste es der öffentliche sein, jup
<Frickelpit> dann mach ein ssh-copy-id vom client zum Server
<Frickelpit> der public key vom Client muss auf den Server.
<Conan179> der öffentlcihe key steckt schon in der authorized_keys drin, mein ubuntusystem meckert aber immer wen ich verbinden will Permission denied (publickey).
<Frickelpit> wie heißt der key und wo liegt er auf dem client?
<Conan179> müste id_rsa.pub sein liegt im /etc/ssh
<Frickelpit> in /etc liegt der falsch, der muss in ~/.ssh liegen des Users, der sich verbinden will.
<Conan179> ok moment bitte
<Frickelpit> private key ebenfalls
<Conan179> also der privatkey vom server  muss auf dem server in ~/.ssh liegen? und der öffentliche?
<Frickelpit> auf dem Server gibt es im Regelfall keinen private key
<Frickelpit> du verbindest dich ja vom client zum server und nicht umgekehrt
<Frickelpit> und auf dem Client liegt beides in ~/.ssh
<Conan179> oh ok
<kirsten> Hallo, wie kann ich das Programm xnview deinstallieren?
<Conan179> hab die datein id_rsa id_rsa.pub im ~/.ssh bekomme aber immer noch Permission denied (publickey).
<agentsoul> Conan179 https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#PubKeys
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> Wenn Du Dich nicht per Passwort anmelden kannst und nicht physischen Zugriff hast, wird es schwer wenn Dein pubkey nicht schon auf dem Server liegt.
<agentsoul> Der Schlüssel (Inhalt der Datei id_rsa.pub) muss auf den Server. Serverseitig ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<agentsoul> Oder hier ne Anleitung bei DigitalOcean https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<le_bot> Title: How To Set Up SSH Keys | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-26
<empedokles78> Gibt es hier einen Druckerspezifischen Channel?
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC/#Channel
<k1l> könntest gucken ob cups einen (englischen) kanal haben
<le_bot> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> ich glaube nicht
<moveax> also nicht ubuntu spezifisch
<Lengsdorfer> es gibt ##cups
<empedokles78> Das problem ist nur hardwarespezifisch.
<empedokles78> Was meint ##cups?
<k1l> das ist der kanal für cups (common unix printing system). das ist was du gefragt hast
<empedokles78> Nicht ganz, mein Laser-Printer sendet dauerhaft einen sehr hohen Ton aus. Das Problem ist Druckerspezifisch.
<moveax> empedokles78: steht er komplett gerade auf einer flachen fläche? meiner hat das selbe gemacht, bis ich ihm von dem regal geholt hat wo er ein stück zu groß für war und mal auf dem boden hab drucken lassen
<k1l> empedokles78: achso, es geht um die hardware. dann entweder in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder in ##hardware
<empedokles78> moveax, ja, er steht auf einer komplett geraden flachen fläche neben mir auf einer Kommode. Was könnte wohl die Ursache sein? Der Ton ist nahe an der Ultraschallfrequenz.
<empedokles78> wofür stehen die doppelten sharp signs: ##?
<k1l> unoffizielle kanäle
<NTQ> Wie könnte ich testen, dass mdadm tatsächlich Mails rausschicken kann, wenn etwas schief läuft?
<empedokles78> danke.
<sdx23> NTQ: liest du manpage, suchst du nach "mail"
<NTQ> sdx23: Danke. hab's schon. Hab wieder zu schnell gefragt. Ich weiß jetzt auch warum es nicht geht. Mein Mailserver rejected die ankommende Mail, weil die Senderdomain nicht existiert. Ich muss mal Postfix anpassen, damit es einen externen SMTP nutzt. ;-)
<sdx23> postfix? Würde für nur Senden ja ssmtp nutzen.
<NTQ> Kann man dem auch sagen, dass ein externen SMTP mit Authentifizierung genutzt werden soll?
<NTQ> Dieser Rechner, der die Mail senden soll, hat keine öffentliche IP, der sitzt hier im internen Netz.
<sdx23> mailhub in der ssmtp.conf
<Frickelpit> NTQ: genau dafür ist ssmtp gedacht
<Frickelpit> https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/system-mails-ohne-einen-mail-server-mit-ssmtp-verschicken/
<le_bot> Title: System-Mails ohne einen Mail-Server mit ssmtp verschicken › Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<NTQ> Haha, das lese ich auch grad ;-)
<NTQ> hmtoll. Wenn ich postfix entfernen möchte, dann will sich auch backuppc entfernen. Dann bleib ich wohl bei postfix. 
<sdx23> NTQ: erst ssmtp installieren. backuppc hat eine Abhängigkeit auf einen mta
<NTQ> Achso, okay. Egal. Es läuft jetzt mit postfix :-) Trotzdem danke
<jetztodernie__> hallo, wie kann ich videos von tvnow.de runterladen? gibt es ein programm für ubuntu?
<oxtobear> meinst du fernsehsendungen?
<jetztodernie__> ja, aus der online mediathek
<oxtobear> du kannst fernsehsendungen aufnehmen
<jetztodernie__> mit dem jdownloader klappt es nicht (unsupported stream type DRM)
<oxtobear> du kannst youtube-videos runterladen, aber keine fernsehsendungen
<oxtobear> oder du registrierst dich dort
<jetztodernie__> oxtobear: als registrierter kann ich dann videos downloaden?
<oxtobear> das habe ich nicht herausgefunden, aber du kannst vielleicht die mediathek benutzen wenn du registriert bist.
<emanuel1205> guten nabend kann mir jemand einen IRC nennen in dem über webseiten programmierung gesprochen wird
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<emanuel1205> danke
<k1l> mit dem alis bot kannst du selber suchen. ich wüsste jetzt so spontan keinen, weil das nicht mein gebiet ist
<emanuel1205> ok
<oxtobear> es gibt sicher einen fuer fachinformatiker, vllt findet man dort noch leute mit webseiteprogrammierung
<emanuel1205> mh... bis lang nix gefunden zumindest nicht auf deutsch
<ppq> sonst in unserem offtopic-channel
<oxtobear> schon mal in anderen irc-netzwerken gesucht?
<jokrebel> ist wohl auch ein vielschichtiges Thema. Vielleicht genauer spezifizieren welches Webentwicklunertool genutz werden soll
<emanuel1205> ah für informatik hat er was ausgespuckt
<emanuel1205> ups hab mich selbst gekickt
<emanuel1205> oxtobear, wie schaut man in ein anderem irc netzwerk
<jokrebel> das ist ziemlich offtopic. 
<emanuel1205> ok sry
<emanuel1205> danke für die hilfe schau mal weiter n8
<jokrebel> emanuel1205: Nutze eine Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl 
<jokrebel> Außer freenode gibt es noch einige andere Netzwerke mit IRC. Möglicherweise gibt es dort irgenwo einen Kanal der Dein Thema behandelt
<emanuel1205> ich google 
<emanuel1205> :)
<jokrebel> emanuel1205: oder halt erst mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<emanuel1205> ok
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-27
<LupusE> hi
<passt> ich habe gerade ein Upgrade von 16.04 auf 17.04 durchgeführt. Jetzt funktioniert DNS nicht mehr. Was nun?
<DaVu> passt: heißt also du keine Websites mehr auflösen? nslookup www.heise.de funktioniert nicht mehr?
<passt> ja
<DaVu> du kannst mal in /etc/resolv.conf nachschauen
<DaVu> hast du vielleicht statische IPs eingetragen, die nun nicht mehr gültig sind?
<DaVu> stimmt die IP, die du hast?
<DaVu> also lokal
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626256/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> sieht bei mir anders aus
<DaVu> 127.0.1.1
<NTQ> Hat hier jemand mal eine Oracle Database auf Ubuntu installiert? Die Installationsanleitung ist ja mal so gut wie nicht existent, keine Requirements aufgelistet, gar nichts. Und deswegen fehlen mir dauernd irgendwelche Libraries.
<passt> resolv.conf verweist nur auf systemd-resolv
<Frickelpit> DaVu: systemd-resolve --status
<passt> wenn ich direkt eine IP-Adresse ansprechen, funktioniiert es
<DaVu> Frickelpit: systemd-resolve: unrecognized option '--status' 
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626267/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt> Ich habe mal systemd-resolv --status ausgegeben
<Frickelpit> passt: nice, typo in dem file^^
<DaVu> Frickelpit: ne idee, warum der Befehl bei mir fehl schlägt?`Ich nutze 16.04. Ist das die Ursache?
<Frickelpit> passt: zeig mal die /etc/nsswitch.conf
<DaVu> gab es da bzgl. 17.04 eine Änderung?
<Frickelpit> huch
<Frickelpit> DaVu: ^
<Frickelpit> DaVu: systemd-resolv --status, da ist ein typo im file
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626294/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> DaVu: ersetz mal in Zeile 12 das dns mit resolve
<DaVu> ah, ok...und das macht dann genau was?
<DaVu> ich bin nur neugierig ;)
<Frickelpit> man nsswitch.conf ;)
<DaVu> :D
<DaVu> davu@davu-laptop1:/etc$ systemd-resolve --status systemd-resolve: unrecognized option '--status' 
<Frickelpit> resolv
<Frickelpit> nicht resolve
<Frickelpit> siehe passt, bei ihm klappts
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626312/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Frickelpit: https://pastebin.com/VJcNaYTW
<le_bot> Title: davu@davu-laptop1:/etc$ systemd-resolv --status Der Befehl »systemd-resolv« w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> was mache ich falsch?
<Frickelpit> DaVu: wenn bei dir aber alles tut, brauchste das nicht ändern.
<Frickelpit> passt: änder bei dir auch mal die Zeile mit dem dns, ob es dann funktioniert.
<DaVu> wenn ich die Zeile 12 ändere, dann kann ich kein: befehl | pastebinit mehr machen
<Frickelpit> DaVu: hast du ein 16.04?
<DaVu> Konnte keinen Kontakt zum Server [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known aufnehmen 
<DaVu> Ja, wie ich weiter oben schon sagte ;)
<Frickelpit> ok, dann scheint es da wohl in der Tat eine Änderung gegeben zu haben
<DaVu> dann ist das also der Unterschied ;)
<passt> Frickelpit: ändern dns in Zeile 12 nach resolve oder nach resolv?
<Frickelpit> resolve
<passt> irgendwas neu starten danach?
<Frickelpit> minimum systemd-resolved.service
<passt> ich starte mal den rechner neu
<passt> re
<passt> ich habe leider immer noch mein DNS Problem nach einem Upgrade von 16.04 auf 17.04
<k1l_> seit 17.04 wird systemd dns genutzt
<passt> dh für mich?
<k1l_> was gibt systemd-resolve --status und cat /etc/resolv.conf aus?
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626791/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626795/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> scheint mal wieder ein systemd fuckup zu sein
<k1l_> also workaround könntest du /etc/systemd/resolved.conf das #DNS zu DNS=8.8.8.8 setzen (oder einen adneren dns den du willst)
<passt> mit dem manuellen Eintrag funktioniert es
<passt> im wiki habe ich zu networkd diesen Artikel gefunden und dort steht, dass networkd noch experimentell sei (Stand 07/2017)
<passt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/networkd/
<le_bot> Title: networkd › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-28
<chris__> #centos
<chris__> Im looking for a gpg smartcard solution for centos. After installing the dependencies: gnupg, pcscd scdaemon, i am not able to connect to my existing card reader. "$ pgp --card-edit" gives me the following output: "gpg: selecting openpgp failed: Operation not supported by device
<chris__>   gpg: OpenPGP card not available: Operation not supported by device" Can anybody help? Thanks a lot
<jokrebel> chris__: you are still in #ubuntu-de ... use /join #centos
<chris__> f3a505f3a505
<k1l_> das PW würde ich ändern :)
<moveax> strange password
<moveax> https://www.passweird.com/
<le_bot> Title: Passweird - Passwords too Gross to Steal (at www.passweird.com)
<LetoThe2nd> also für mich ist das ein git commit hash. nur, welche repo?
<chris__> how to change pw
<moveax> http://docs.dal.net/docs/nickserv.html#6.1
<le_bot> Title: NickServ Options (at docs.dal.net)
<chris__> 505f3a505
<Fuchs> aber doch nicht dalnet verlinken
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich such nach ner maschinenlesbaren ausgabe der ausgabe des ersten und des letzten sektors einer platte und der sektorgrösse... sgdisk -p liefert mir das aber in Prosa...
<moveax> hm, vll mit sed bearbeiten
<moveax> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/136884/how-to-use-a-shell-command-to-only-show-the-first-column-and-last-column-in-a-te
<le_bot> Title: sed - How to use a shell command to only show the first column and last column in a text file? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<stevieh> ne, das ist "zu gefährlich", wenn sich die Prosa ändert...
<stevieh> sfdisk -d /dev/sda sieht gut aus, aber da wird keine logical sector size angezeigt...
<moveax> cfdisk
<moveax> r
<moveax> Raw data format (exactly what would be written to disk)
<moveax> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/8-cfdisk/
<moveax> aber ich hab es nie probiert und weiß nicht ob es wirklich hilft
<moveax> aber mein ansatz wäre "wo schauen die programme nach, kann ich das selbst parsen?"
<stevieh> cfdisk ist die curses version von fdisk...
<moveax> hab auch nur gegoogled :) nicht ganz mein thema
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Hier befindet sich in einem PC so ein Frontpanel mit 4 USB3.0 Anschlüssen. Unter einem parallelen Windows8.1 funktioniert das Ding, unter dem Linux, Ubuntu 16.04, Mate, 64Bit, nicht. Was sollte ich tun?
<dadrc> Lengsdorfer: rausfinden, was das für ein USB-Chipsatz ist, dann gucken, ob du vielleicht noch ein passendes Kernelmodul brauchst
<dadrc> lsusb ist ein guter Anfang
<dadrc> Eventuell mit der Hardwareliste von Windows vergleichen
<dadrc> Steht ansonsten aber normalerweise auch irgendwo beim Hersteller auf der Homepage
<Lengsdorfer> hmm. das komische ist, dass die beiden USB3.0 Anschüsse, die hinten sind, also die auf das Board gelötet sind, funktionieren. Diesen Frontpanel ist mit nem internen Kabel am Board angeschlossen.
<dadrc> jo, durchaus üblich, dass dafür verschiedene chipsätze genutzt werden
<Lengsdorfer> echt?
<Lengsdorfer> wieder was gelernt
<dadrc> Viele Intel-chips haben nur 2 USB3, weil die Anbieter aber mehr aufm Board wollen, kommt ein weiterer Controller dazu
<dadrc> Ist im Zweifelfalls günstiger als den größeren Intel-Chipsatz zu nehmen
<empedokles78> Kann mir jemand helfen den Toshiba e-Studio385S unter Ubuntu zu verwenden?: https://de.toshibatec.eu/produkte/multifunktionssysteme-und-drucker/e-studio385s/
<le_bot> Title: e-STUDIO385S MULTIFUNKTIONSSYSTEME UND DRUCKER | Toshiba Tec Germany Imaging Systems GmbH (at de.toshibatec.eu)
<empedokles78> Hier sind die Treiber: https://de.toshibatec.eu/service-und-support/treiber/SearchDriver?searchString=e-STUDIO385S
<le_bot> Title: Treiber | Toshiba Tec Germany Imaging Systems GmbH (at de.toshibatec.eu)
<empedokles78> Unter Netzwerkdrucker wird er angezeigt, allerdings doppelt, einmal mit PDF am Schluss.
<koegs> das readme hast du befolgt?
<empedokles78> Wo siehst du das?
<empedokles78> Ich habe mir das Paket e-STUDIO305CP...mit der Endung Unix_Linux mal geladen.
<empedokles78> Wie gesagt, der Drucker erscheint Unter Netzwerkdrucker bereits.
<empedokles78> Brauche ich denn noch einen Treiber?
<empedokles78> Der Printer erscheint beim Hinzufügen eines Druckers als Netzwerkdrucke: Einmal als Verbindung: App Socket/HP JetDirect und einmal als: IPP Netzwerk-Drucker via DNS-SD
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-29
<Jochen_wvdT> wnks - binsch wech (AMSG Nr. 2.177)
<michael2> hi. ich habe mir den rechten arm gebrochen. wie kann ich mir das tippen vereinfachen?
<ppq> michael2, das hier sieht ganz nett aus https://github.com/bharadwaj-raju/TextSuggest
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - bharadwaj-raju/TextSuggest: Autocomplete, expansions and more, everywhere! (at github.com)
<ppq> auto-vervollständigung von wörtern, wie aufm smartphone
<ghostmag> Hey Leute, mein Audioausgang am Rechner scheint irgendein Problem zu haben. Ich muss das Kabel rein- und rausstecken, damit alles funktioniert
<ghostmag> Kann ich das irgendwie am Rechner über das Terminal simulieren?
<ghostmag> Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee beziehungsweise kann mir das Problem erklären?
<ghostmag> Der gute @nagetier vielleicht, als bester Ubuntuhelfer unter der Sonne
<michael2> hm, tatsaechlich braeuchte ich wohl eher eine volle tastatur mit der ich auch programmieren kann.
<michael2> half qwerty wirkt nett, mal schauen ob es das auch fuer dvorak gibt...
<nagetier> ghostmag: alsamixer?
<nagetier> ghostmag: oder wild in pulseaudio verstellen.. so mit aus und an machen
<nagetier> da geht auch einiges in der konsole :)
<ghostmag> @nagetier: Ich Depp, konnte in den Soundsettings einfach den Ausgang "Kopfhörer" wählen und dann ging es
<ghostmag> Heißt das, das rein- und rausstecken hat nur was gebracht, weil Ubuntu den neusten Anschluss bevorzugt?
<nagetier> ghostmag: mag sein, auch viele "karten" schalten selber um, oder alsa und/oder pa.. man weiß es nicht :)
<dreamon> Hallo. "free -m" zeigt mir http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25640138/ an.  681MB von 12GB frei. Kommt mir etwas wenig vor. Ist das normal?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Firefox 6,8GB .. WHAT?
<k1l_> dreamon: linuxatemyram.com
<mgolisch> darum hab ich auf 16gb geupgraded
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> wer schließt schon gerne browser tabs
<Pntr> Produktive Menschen, die auch die Webseiten abarbeiten die sie haben? :P
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-30
<empedokles78> Auf meinem MP3-Player ist ein File, dass ich nicht löschen kann.
<platoon23> moin
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-01
<napterk> hi
<napterk> wie kann ich am Besten mit der shell und echo html-tags parsen?
<vlt> napterk: Mit BeautifulSoup beispielsweise.
<napterk> ach, habs echo ' anstatt echo "
<napterk> wow was ist BeautifulSoup !google
<napterk> python kenn ich nicht, nur ein bisschen rails und bash
<kempo> hallo zusammen. wie kann ich mir einen process der remote läuft, auf meiner ssh session auf die kiste anzeigen lassen?
<jokrebel> in dem Du ihn vorher in screen oder tmux startest
<jokrebel> oder gleich bayobu nimmst
<sharazam> Guten Tag. Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 17.04 Unity - und zwar, dass der Desktop abgestürzt sein scheint: Ich kann keine Hintergrundbilder wählen, und der Desktop zeigt nur den Hintergrund vom lightdm-greeter: https://i.imgur.com/S1eXJjm.png
<kempo> jokrebel: ich denke ich habe mal davon gelesen das es auch ohne gehen soll. 
<sharazam> speziell das logo unten in der Ecke nervt mich
<kempo> jokrebel: der prozess wurde nicht über screen oder sonst etwas gestartet
<Frickelpit> kempo: der Prozess läuft remote und du willst ihn lokal anzeigen lassen?
<kempo> Frickelpit: ja
<kempo> ist das möglich?
<Frickelpit> kempo: probier es aus ;)
<Frickelpit> ssh user@host date
<jokrebel> date?
<Frickelpit> kurz: ja, man kann ssh Befehle mitgeben
<kempo> Frickelpit: ich denke wir reden aneinander vorbei
<Frickelpit> kempo: dann musst du es genauer erklären
<kempo> der prozess läuft gerade auf der remote maschine in einem terminal auf tty (nennt man das so?). diesen möchte ich nun hier local anzeigen lassen, genau den output von dem programm was remote auf dem desktop läuft
<Frickelpit> ah, dann muss der in einer screen oder tmux session laufen, wie jokrebel bereits schrieb.
<jokrebel> weshalb jokrebel auch fast ausschließlich alles in nem byobu ausführt
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> hab ein problem mit k3b bekomme seit einiger zeit immer abstürtze .. (versuche eine dvd als video dvd zu brennen - vob daten) https://pastebin.com/2GtS5Cqq
<le_bot> Title: Burned media ----------------------- Zweischichtige DVD+R Devices -------- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> um den fehler zu umgehen hab ich gerade eine iso aus den vob daten gemacht 
<ubudesk> https://snag.gy/Iyu40J.jpg
<ubudesk> verbrate einen double layer nach dem anderen - ist der brenner hin?
<k1l_> putz die linse mal
<k1l_> und reboot soll wohl helfen
<ubudesk> k1l_: kommt man da so einfach dran? / meinst du so eine spezeille cd mit haaren?
<k1l_> die beide sachen haben wohl leuten mit ähnlichen fehlern geholfen
<ubudesk> ohne diese spezielle cd wie kann ich die lise säubern? aufschrauben?
<k1l_> teilweise soll auch helfen dma auszustellen: sudo hdparm -d 0 /dev/sr0.(wenn das bei deinem player geht) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/92383
<le_bot> Title: Bug #92383 “WRITE@LBA=288830h failed with SK=7h/ASC=00h/ACQ=00h]...” : Bugs : dvd+rw-tools package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lengsdorfer> hallo. ist es eigentlich sehr gefährlich in einem 'Heimnetzwerk', also einige rechner an einem router, unverschlüsselte vnc geschichten zu machen? Es soll nur innerhalb dieses netzwerks vnc gemacht werden, nicht übers internetz.
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: eigentlich nicht.
<Frickelpit> je nachdem, wer sich alle in dem Netz tummelt
<k1l_> heimnetzwerk ist für mich jetzt er und seine katze
<ubudesk> k1l_: okay danke, ich habe den eindruck dass das nur bei dvd9 passiert was könnte das bedeuten?
<k1l_> wenn heimnetzwerk jetzt forschungsreaktor mit kernwaffenfähigem beiprodukt ist, dann eher nein
<ubudesk> würde die linse dvd5 dann auch nicht mehr beschreiben?
<k1l_> ubudesk: k.a.
<ubudesk> k
<ubudesk> ich mach mal nin reboot danke nochmal k1l_
<ubudesk> k1l_: https://snag.gy/EDoIiX.jpg
<ubudesk> nach neustart
<ubudesk> hmpf
<jokrebel> UDF ...
<ubudesk> https://pastebin.com/18SAxFmE
<le_bot> Title: Burned media ----------------------- Zweischichtige DVD+R Devices -------- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> zirka 30gb freien speicherplatz sollte doch ausreichen...
<ubudesk> k1l_: hab mal mit dem lg brenner gebrannt - das ging
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-23
<Tuor> Hi, die Doku zu proftpd wurde im Wiki archiviert. War das weil keiner sich um die Doku kümmern will/kann oder hat das einen anderen Grund?
<Fussel> meist, weil es nicht weiter was dazu zu dokumentieren gibt
<k1l> ja, um die wikiseite hat sich länger keiner mehr gekümmert.
<k1l> ubuntu liefert allerdings mit dem ssh server schon einen sftp login mit.
<Tuor> OK.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#Transfer-von-der-Kommandozeile
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> Leider bin muss ich auch FTP anbieten (ja reines SFTP wäre mir lieber).
<k1l> urgs
<k1l> welcher client kann denn nur mit ftp umgehen?
<Tuor> Die richtige frage wäre, welcher Kunde... Vielleicht krieg ich das auch noch weg. :)
<Fussel> bestimmt n veraltetes handy :þ
<Tuor> Neues Unternehmen, kenne noch nicht alles so genau und meine Anweisung heisst, FTP muss auch unterstüzt sein, aber wir wollen wo möglich FTP durch SFTP oder HTTPS/Webdav ersetzen.
<Tuor> Handy kann ich auschliessen, da darf man nur von ganz bestimmten IPs drauf. Nein ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man per IPv6 drauf kommt.
<k1l> Tuor: dewegen frage ich ja nach client. im idealfall regelt das ja der client und der benutzer merkt nichts vom unterschied zwischen ftp und sftp.
<Tuor> Ich sage mal so, ich löse ein System ab, was noch nie ein update gesehen hat und vor 7 Jahren das letzte mal hätte ein Update kriegen können. 
<k1l> ja herzlichen glückwunsch :)
<Tuor> k1l: Jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Teils clients welche von Menschen bedient werden, teils skripte von Kunden.
<Tuor> Danke danke.
<Tuor> ^^
<Tuor> Neue Firma neues Glück. Zum Glück hat Debian so ein Paket archiv, sonst hätte ich nicht mal tpcdump gehabt um zu analysieren, was noch benutzt wird^^
<Tuor> Jetzt evaluiere ich womit ich diese Server ersetzen will. Protokolle welche unterstützt werden sollen: FTP, SFTP, HTTP, HTTPS, Webdav (über HTTP & HTTPS)
<Tuor> Aber jeder Kunde benutzt nur eines Dieser Protokolle. Nein ich darf nicht für jeden Dienst eine VM machen, wir bezahlen je VM. ;)
<Fussel> da wundert mich nicht das der vorherige admin aufgegeben hat :)
<stevieh> hmm... gnome3 unterscheidet bei den Energieeinstellungen nichtn mehr zwischen Batterie und Lademode. Kann ich das ändern?
<j0k> Du meinst, je nach Akku- oder Netzbetrieb unterschiedliche Einstellungen für "Bildschirm aus bei inaktiv" - "Bereitschaft nach xx bei inaktiv" ...?
<stevieh> genau
<j0k> hast Du gnome-tweak-tool installiert?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> aber da seh ich auch nix
<j0k> oh!
<j0k> na ich weiß schon wieso ich die Gnome Shell nicht mehr nutze
<stevieh> ja, ist schwierig...
<j0k> cinnamon kanns bei 18.04
<Fussel> kann mir jemand etwas zur hand gehen damit ich meine festplatte so partitioniert bekomme, das mir der startmedienersteller eine beschreibbare instalationsfesplatte erstellt?
<Fussel> tach auch
<Fussel> damit mir danach nicht der ganze restliche speicherplatz verloren geht
<j0k> ist der Startmedienersteller nicht eher was für nen USB Stick oder ne externe Festplatte?
<j0k> Aber man kann durchaus auf einem Stick/externeHD auch mehrere Partitionen haben. Eine mit bootbarem Installationsmedium und eine oder mehrere weitere für andere Daten
<Fussel> ja, mein ich ja. ich will ne externe festplatte zum instalationsmedium machen
<Fussel> ja, laut anleitung https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/#USB-Creator-Startmedienersteller
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> ...geht das
<j0k> kann man beim Startmedienersteller nicht die zu installierende Partition auswählen (IIRC)? Einfach vorher mit GParted verschiedene Partitonen anlegen und formatieren und dann auf der Gewünschtne den Startmedienersteller anwenden
<Fussel> ist leider etwas ungenau beschrieben
<Fussel> so weit war ich schon, ich hab zwei partitionen erstellt...
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/#Benutzung oder ungenau gelesen worden:-)
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> ach, warte mal, da fällt mir was ein.
<j0k> *wart*
<Fussel> so, hab jetzt eine fat32 partition mit der größe von 3gib gemacht, und eine ext4 mit dem rest, hat er beide überschrieben :þ
<j0k> wer? Der Startmedienersteller?
<Fussel> jups
<j0k> Ich hab den noch nicht so oft genutzt. Bin da eher Multiboot Benutzer. Aber der sollte doch auch erst mal abfragen, wo man es installieren will
<Fussel> ja, der gibt mir nunmal nur die auswahl, welches gerät er nehmen soll
<Fussel> habs jetzt auch über den terminal probiert, genau so schrecklich
<j0k> und sicher, dass er dort nicht nur die fat Partiton benutzt hat?
 * j0k sucht nach nem geeigneten Datenträger um das nachzustellen
<Fussel> die fat32 und die ext4 hat er zu ner iso-dings wieder zusammengefügt
<j0k> sollte so nicht ... moment
<Fussel> ich mach mal n spaziergang, evtl. fällt mir da noch was ein, ich melde mich danach wieder :>
<czd1> hi, gibt es bei kubuntu ein updatemanager? 
<j0k> ich denke doch
<drc> Entweder plasma-discover oder muon
<drc> Weiß nicht, was im Standardumfang installiert ist, aber die beiden sind auf jeden Fall in den Paketquellen
<j0k> Fussel: tatsächlich! Der Startmedienersteller hat die 2 extra angelegten Partitionen einfach komplett überschrieben ohne, dass man vorher die Möglichkeit hätte, statt der kompletten Festplatte nur die erste Partition auszuwählen
<Fussel> danke für die bemühung j0k :)
<j0k> vielleicht klappt es ja wenn man dann hinterher die Partition der gesamten Platte rechts verkleinert um ne weiter Partition draufzupacken
<Fussel> ja, j0k, auf die idee bin ich eben auch gekommen, muss ich aber später testen
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/ch04s03.html#usb-copy-flexible
<le_bot> Title: 4.3. Preparing Files for USB Memory Stick Booting (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Fussel> mit meinem englisch ist so ein link hoffnungslos :þ
<tomreyn> Fussel: https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/amd64/ch04s03.html.de#usb-copy-flexible
<le_bot> Title: 4.3. Dateien vorbereiten für das Booten von einem USB-Memory-Stick (at www.debian.org)
<Fussel> den weg über syslinux wollt ich eigentlich vermeiden
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-25
<user21> ich habe gerade beim Einrichten einer neuen Platte mit Laufwerksverwaltung von Ubuntu 18.04 den Inhalt der EFI-Partiiton gelöscht - System läuft gerade; kann ich da noch was retteb?
<user21> EFI auf dem aktuellen Laufwerk
<user21> kann ich den Inhalt der EFI-Dateien im vorhandenen vfat-Ordner einfach neu im Terminal erstellen mit: sudo grub-install und sudo update-grub
<unicatx> leider ist mein Update-Vorgang abgebrochen. Was muss ich tun, um diesen korrekt zum Abschluss zu bringen?
<Frickelpit> Ein normales apt update oder ein Release Upgrade?
<unicatx> ein stinknormales Update :)
<Frickelpit> Welcher Fehler wird dir denn angezeigt?
<j0k> vermutlich hilft bereits ein "apt -f install"
<unicatx> Frickelpit, gar keins, da der Abbruch spontan erfolgte und ich bis dato nicht gemacht/ausgeführt habe
<unicatx> j0k, ok, mache ich
<unicatx> Frickelpit, j0k danke, erledigt
<unicatx> wenn ich das Downloads-Verzeichnis lösche und gleich danach dieses wieder manuell neu erstelle, ist der alte Zustand hinsichtlich der Verzeichnisrechte wieder hergestellt? 
<Frickelpit> unicatx: Dank der umask sollte das identisch sein, es sei denn, du nimmst root dafür
<unicatx> Frickelpit, j0k in welchem Protokoll werden die Startfehler protokolliert?
<Frickelpit> Startfehler wovon?
<k1l> unicatx: ws ist denn das eigentliche problem? klingt so als wenn du da nur an symptomen rumtüdelst
<unicatx> Frickelpit, k1l direkt nach dem Booten erscheint ein kleines Fenster.. Ein problem mit SystemAnwendung festgestellt. Leider kann ich die Quelle des Fehlers nicht 100% eingrenzen.
<Frickelpit> unicatx: Schau dir das journal an mit journalctl -b oder schau ins syslog.
<unicatx> Frickelpit, ok , mach ich
<netwo> Heallo,
<enki001> Frickelpit, hi, ich bins, unicatx mit syslog auf dem fehlerbehafteten Rechner. https://pastebin.com/5kPrcXVg
<le_bot> Title: enki@travelmate-P277-M:~$ tail -f /var/log/syslog Sep 25 19:36:38 travelmate-P2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<enki001> Frickelpit, und zusätzlich journalctl -b https://pastebin.com/MfDtnZE2
<le_bot> Title: enki@travelmate-P277-M:~$ journalctl -b -- Logs begin at Wed 2019-09-11 23:00:2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> und wo sind zeile 54-?
<tomreyn> da gibts ein bios-update ("improve system performance" \o/): https://www.acer.com/ac/de/DE/content/support-product/6089?b=1
<le_bot> Title: Produkt-Support | Acer Deutschland (at www.acer.com)
<enki001> tomreyn, Frickelpit sorry https://pastebin.com/JWyeEb0g
<le_bot> Title: -- Logs begin at Wed 2019-09-11 23:00:29 CEST, end at Wed 2019-09-25 19:58:29 CE - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<netwo> hallo, ich hatte bei meinem netbook ein problem mit dem wifi. Er hat den Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 nicht mehr gefunden. Ich hab dann nach ewigkeiten herausgefunden das die Wlan karte sich an einer Stelle vom board gelöst hatte. Ich hab das repariert und jetzt läuft die Karte soweit aber ich kann mich zu keinem Wlan verbinden. Auch nicht mit den freien. Gibts da Ideen?  Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> enki001: dieser (englischsprachige) artikel erläutert wie du den bios-bug umgehst der bei dir vermutlich zu mauer grafikperformance führt: http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<le_bot> Title: Solving linux MTRR problems - My Fuzzy Logic (at my-fuzzy-logic.de)
<k1l> "Sep 25 19:22:49 travelmate-P277-M gpu-manager[704]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.15.0-64-generic/updates/dkms"
<k1l> da scheint auch beim kernel update was nicht richtig gelaufen zu sein
<k1l> netwo: wird die karte denn erkannt mit lsusb oder lspci?
<netwo> jop jetzt schon er findet auch netzwerke nur kann ich mich eben nicht connecten
<netwo> das kann doch kein ahrdware ding sein eigtlich oder? Ich mein alles wird richtig erkannt. Ich kann netzwerke suchen..
<netwo> hardware
<netwo> wlp2s0: authentication with 74:a5:28:36:c2:48 timed out
<netwo> steht in der log
<netwo> bei offenem wlan:
<netwo> <info>  [1569428424.3952] device (wlp2s0): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')
<tomreyn> mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 0: Machine Check: 0 Bank 5: ee0000000040110b
<k1l> netwo: zeig mal die zeile aus lspci/lsusb von der karte
<netwo> k1l, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<tomreyn> unicatx / enki001: die mce-zeile war noch für dich ^
<k1l> netwo: zeig mal die ausgabe von "dmesg" in einem paste bitte
<k1l> netwo: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<netwo>  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<netwo> sry
<netwo> https://termbin.com/7350
<tomreyn> das aktuelle kernelimage ist 5.0.0-29-generic (du hast -23). und dein bios ist kaputt
<k1l> netwo: aber die karte und die antennen sind alle korrekt verbunden?
<k1l> netwo: weil er sendet den auth aber bekommt keine antwort
<k1l> tomreyn: ich glaube kaum, dass es für netbooks noch bios uupdates gibt :)
<netwo> na das was lose war, war eine schraube die mit einer Metallplatte am boden des netbooks verbunden war. sobald ich das wieder verbunden hab hat er den wlan adapter wieder gefunden
<netwo> mich wundert das halt auch wenn er sendet muss er doch auch empfangen können oder?
<netwo> er kann ja auch netze suchen
<netwo> also eine schraube vom wlan adapter zur metallplatte
<k1l> echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<netwo> options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1
<k1l> danach dann das modul neuladen: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<k1l> die erste zeile musst du so wie da geschrieben eingeben (ich habe die " aussen weggelassen um die verwirrung mit den " in der mitte nicht zu groß zu machen)
<netwo> ah ok
<k1l> allerdings ist der fix jetzt nichts, was nur wegen einer lockeren schraube nicht funktioniert. das muss entweder vorher schon nicht gelaufen sein oder da ist was anderes kaputt
<netwo> ich hab bevor ich auf die sache mit dem Hardwaredefekt gekommen bin. ubuntu komplett neu installiert.
<netwo> netwo@netwo-AO752:~$ "echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf"
<netwo> echo options: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<netwo> wie genau?
<netwo> netwo@netwo-AO752:~$ options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1
<netwo> options: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<k1l> nein
<k1l> das muss als eine zeile eingegeben werden: "echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf"    (die äussersten " nicht mitkopieren)
<k1l> der echo befehl ruft das auf was innerhalb der " steht. das wird dann per pipe | an den 2. command übergeben und der schreibt das dann mit sudo rechten in die datei.
<k1l> du kannst das auch händisch mit nano machen
<netwo> okay gemacht
<netwo> aber jetzt 
<netwo> modprobe: FATAL: Module iwlwifi is in use.
<netwo> root@netwo-AO752:/home/netwo# sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<netwo> modprobe: FATAL: Module iwlwifi is in use.
<k1l> lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<netwo> lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<netwo> https://termbin.com/bgyr
<k1l> sudo modprobe -r iwldvm
<netwo> ok jetzt gehts
<netwo> aber keine verbindung
<k1l> sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<netwo> jop gemacht aber bislang keine verbindung
<k1l> sudo modprobe iwldvm
<k1l> "cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<netwo> https://termbin.com/kgmc
<k1l> mach mal einen reboot
<netwo> jo bin gleich wieder da
<netwo> läuft leider nicht
<netwo> [  124.653008] wlp2s0: authentication with 78:94:b4:9a:80:7c timed out
<k1l> mach auf jeden fall mal alle updates. evtl hilft da schon ein aktueller kernel build
<k1l> "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<netwo> ok, läuft.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-26
<tadeus53> tadeus452
<tadeus452> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einer Sambafreigabe. Auf einem Freenas habe ich eine Sambafreigabe erstellt, auf die man mit User/Pw zugreifen kann. Das funktioniert soweit mit Windows und Android. Allerdings unter Ubuntu/Nautilus funktioniert das nicht. Dort bekomme ich wenn ich unter "Andere Orte" auf den Rechner klicke die Meldung "Empfangen der Freigabeliste vom Server ist gescheitert ..." 
<tadeus452> Ich habs auch schon über "Mit Server verbinden" versucht mit der Adresse: smb://tadeus@192.168.1.13 Daraufhin kam eine Eingabeaufforderung mit Domäne und Pw. Darauf folgend aber die selbe Fehlermeldung von vorhin. Was tun?
<stevieh> log auf dem NAS lesen?
<drc> und: hast du das paket cifs-utils installiert?
<DaVu> ggf auch den samba client entsprechend konfigurieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass SMB1 auf dem NAS deaktiviert ist und somit SMB2 benötigt wird. Daher würde ich Samba auf dem Linux rechner mit min=SMB2 und max=SMB3 konfigurieren
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf/#Problembehebung-Kein-Zugriff-auf-Windows-10-Freigaben-in-Ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: smb.conf › Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tadeus452> DaVu, also wenn ich am client in der /etc/samba/smb.conf "client min protocol = SMB2" und "client max protocol = SMB3" eintrage ändert das bei mir nichts. Wenn ich aber am Server "Enable SMB1 support" aktiviere, scheint es zu funktionieren. Ob das jetzt allerdings die "richtige" Vorgehensweise ist, weis ich nicht.
<tadeus452> drc cifs-utils ist installiert
<DaVu> hast du den samba dienst nach den einträgen neu gestartet?
<tadeus452> ja
<DaVu> weiter muss das mit client min auch auf dem Server eingetragen sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<tadeus452> bevor ich da jetzt weiter mache. Ist das mit dem SMB1 support aktivieren irgendwie "falsch"?
<DaVu> SMB1 ist halt anfällig 
<DaVu> heißt SMB1 ist verwundbar und du machst damit eine Sicherheitslücke in deinem Netzwerk auf
<DaVu> Ist halt auch nur dein Netzwerk und ob du das möchtest liegt in deinem Ermessen
<tadeus452> DaVu, hab gerade in der server config nachgesehn, dort gibts schon die Einträge    server min protocol = SMB2_02  server max protocol = SMB3
<tadeus452> ich hab das min Protokoll am Client von SMB2 auf SMB2_02 geändert. Wenn ich nun auf die Freigabe über Nautilus zugreife wird nun ein leeres Verzeichnis angezeigt. Ohne Pw Abfrage.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-27
<Robert_Zenz> Ich wuerde gerne Jobs im Hintergrund meiner User session (grafisch, MATE) laufen lassen, wie cron, nur gebunden an die aktuelle Sitzung. Jemand eine Idee dazu wie man das am besten macht?
<j0k> also nur wenn der User per GUI eingelogged ist? Einfach dort in den Autostart packen geht nicht?
<Robert_Zenz> Sollte alle X Minuten ausgefuehrt werden, und nicht mehr wenn die Session weg ist.
<j0k> na das sollte doch machbar sein über ein Script welches per "Startprogramme" zur Ausführung gebracht wird
<Robert_Zenz> j0k, ich koennte ein Skript machen welches sleep aufruft, ja, aber ich hatte gehofft das es vielleicht eine schoenere Loesing gibt...sowas wie cron nur halt in der aktuellen Sitzung.
<j0k> vielleicht ja jemand anders eine Idee. Mir fällt nichts wie cron ein, das nur auf den eingeloggeden User greift
<Frickelpit> Robert_Zenz: systemd-timers als user
<Frickelpit> kann man sich bereits ansehen, welche für den User aktiv sind mit systemctl --user list-timers
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<le_bot> Title: systemd/User - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Robert_Zenz> Frickelpit, Mh, klingt interessant...sitze aber auf 16.04, also vielleicht in zwei Jahren dann.
<Frickelpit> Warum?
<Robert_Zenz> Frickelpit, ach, ich dachte das waere ein Kommando...
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-29
<minty> hallo Fussel
<minty> hier Frank
<zuzka_> moin, ich bin neu in linux, habe mir jetzt pop os dass an Ubuntu 19.4 basiert ist in Lenovo Miix 320 installiert. Ich krieg nicht hin, dass der Bildschirm nach booten um 90 Grad automatisch dreht. Manuel kann ich es über xrandr machen, aber es nervt jedes mal es zu machen. Kann mir hier jemand damit helfen?
<nils_2> naja, es basiert zwar auf ubuntu aber wenn du hilfe benötigst, dann solltest du die entsprechenden communities nutzen: https://system76.com/pop/community
<le_bot> Title: Pop!_OS Community - System76 (at system76.com)
<stevieh> ist eh schon weg...
<nils_2> zwei minuten, nach meiner antwort ;-)
<stevieh> ah, ok
<nils_2> aber ein "danke" war scheinbar schon zu viel des guten :-D
<stevieh> na, das war ja  auch nur ne halbe hilfe
<tadeus3532> Hallo, ich habe hier ein frisch installiertes aktuelles lubuntu. Leider klappt damit was bei den Tastaturlayouteinstellungen was nicht. Ich hab beim Setup überall deutsch angegeben, aber aktuell ist alles soweit ich weiß auf nem englischen layout. Unter Einstellungen > Sprachen hab ich schon geguckt, da ist alles auf Deutsch gestellt. Was kann ich noch tun?
<f1x> tadeus3532: unter "Einstellungen/Region und Sprache/Eingabequellen" steht "Deutsch" an oberster Position oder noch besser - ist alleinig aufgeführt?
<Fussel> und da hatte er wohl keine lust mehr :>
<f1x> auch ne antwort, siehe oben :)
<Herbert-51> tachen mal an alle
<Herbert-51> habe gerade festgestellt das mein usb nicht mehr gemountet wird nachdem ich ein stick einstecke
<Herbert-51> ist jetzt nach dem update auf 19.04 passiert
<Herbert-51> wie bekomm ich das denn wieder hin 
<tomreyn> tach herbert. wird der stick denn im dateimanager noch angezeigt?
<Herbert-51> ja aber ich kann nix mehr löschen usw.
<k1l_> Herbert-51: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> und was gibt    groups | cut -d' ' -f2-    aus?
<Herbert-51> k1l wolltest du den link?
<Herbert-51> https://termbin.com/c0ja
<k1l_> Herbert-51: ja, damit wir das log sehen können
<k1l_> siehe da: FAT-fs (sdd1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<k1l_> das filesystem auf dem usb stick wurde wohl nicht richtig ausgehangen beim letzten mal benutzen oder ist anderweitig kaputt (kann auch kaputter speicher sein).
<Herbert-51> ich kann aber zugreifen
<tomreyn> ja, aber nur lesend.
<Herbert-51> kann aber auch nicht neu formatieren
<k1l_> ja, aber damit nicht noch mehr kaputt und verloren geht wird das automatisch als schreibgeschützt gemountet
<Herbert-51> und wie bekomm ich das wieder hin :-(
<k1l_> aushängen und fsck machen
<k1l_> !dateisystemcheck
<le_bot> Informationen zu Dateisystemcheck finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<Herbert-51> ich suche mal 
<Rochvellon> oder beschreibbar wieder einhängen und formatieren, sofern die Daten darauf nicht wichtig sind
<Herbert-51> sind sie nicht
<Rochvellon> aber probier erstmal den Weg, den Dir k1l_ aufzeigte
<tomreyn> und später könntest du dir - völlig unabhängig davon - mal ein biosupgrade gönnen https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450%20Pro4/#BIOS
<le_bot> Title: ASRock > B450 Pro4 (at www.asrock.com)
<tomreyn> (derzeit BIOS P1.80 12/18/2018)
<tomreyn> oh das war ja auch noch ein amdgpu oops drin
<tomreyn> bzw mehrere
<Herbert-51> also das mit dem usb hab ich nun hin bekommen aber der bios überfordert mich nun doch
<Herbert-51> kann ich da das oberste eindach nehmen und über den instandflash updaten?
<Herbert-51> ahh ich hab raus bekommen direckt im bios
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ja. allerdings sind danach deine bioseinstellungen wieder auf standard gesetzt. falls die also derzeit vom standard abweichen solltest du daran denken sie hinterher wieder anzupassen.
<tomreyn> die "internet flash"-option im uefi-setup würde ich nicht empfehlen, ist unsicher und deshalb auch in späteren versionen nicht mehr enthalten.
<Herbert-51> wie mach ich das denn?
<tomreyn> "instant flash", wie du schon sagtest. per usb stick, sie's da beshcrirben ist auf der seite auf die der "instant flash"-link verweist.
<tomreyn> * wie's da beschrieben ist
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: oh moment, da gibts ja noch ne warnmeldung beim download dass man dieses (neuste) bios auf bestimmten prozessorgenerationen nicht verwenden soll.
<Herbert-51> na toll
<Herbert-51> und das bei meinem guten englich
<Herbert-51> zum glück hab ich noch nix gemacht :-)
<tomreyn> AMD Ryzen 3 2200G ist eine Raven Ridge, das steht auch unter https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_(Mikroarchitektur)  (auf deutsch)
<tomreyn> das zweineuste hat diese einschränkung schon nicht mehr, aber selbst da steht noch dabei "We do not recommend users to update the BIOS if their system is already running normally".
<tomreyn> allkerdings läuft dein system nicht normal, der amdgpu-treiber macht probleme.
<Herbert-51> ich konnte damals die 18.04 nicht installiern und bin dann auf 18.10 gegangen von dort das update auf 19.04
<tomreyn> hast du sichtbare funktions-/stabilitätseinschränkungen bei der grafik?
<Herbert-51> nö
<Herbert-51> konnte nichts feststellen
<tomreyn> weil... such mal nach ------------[ cut here ]------------  in deinem log von eben https://termbin.com/c0ja
<Herbert-51> nur bei der 18.04 brach damals alles zusammen
<tomreyn> diese traces (im "amdgpu"-Kernelmodul) gehören da nicht hin.
<Herbert-51> aber besser als wenn da garnix mehr läuft :-(
<Herbert-51> ich nimm tippex und mach den weg :-)
<Herbert-51> wenn ich das bios flashe kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen wenns nicht geht?
<tomreyn> offiziell sind diese biosupgrades nicht downgradebar, geht dann nur aus windows raus
<Herbert-51> das doof
<tomreyn> scheinbar führen diese probleme mit dem kernelmodul dazu dass dir nur eingeschränkte grafikperformance zur verfügung steht. wenn du aber nichts grafisch aufwändiges machst (spiele, aufwändige video-/grafikanwendungen) und auch die grafik auch nicht einfriert oder artefakte zeigt dann solltest du so weriter arbeiten können.
<Herbert-51> die software die da jetzt drauf ist bekomme ich nicht irgendwie runter damit ich sie im fall der fälle zurück laden kann ?
<tomreyn> du meinst deine jetztige firmware? die kannst du ja auch von der website runterladen.
<tomreyn> die problematik des kernelmoduls wird hier diskutiert, falls du das weiter verfolgen möchtest: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107296
<le_bot> Title: 107296 – WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 370 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/calcs/dcn_calcs.c:1355 dcn_bw_update_from_pplib+0x16b/0x280 [amdgpu] (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<Herbert-51> welche ist das denn genau
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> (derzeit BIOS P1.80 12/18/2018)
<Herbert-51> die ist da aber garnicht
<tomreyn> version 1.80, vierte von unten.
<tomreyn> dass das releasedatum nicht ganz identisch ist ist normal
<Herbert-51> die hat doch aber ein anderes datum 2018/12/19
<Herbert-51> achso
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> so ich werd mal versuchen das neue drauf zu ziehen wenns nich klappt oder es anschliesend schwierigkeiten gibt kann ich ja wieder das alte rauf ziehen
<Herbert-51> so nun hab ich och ein kleines problem, ich kann bei mir kein instand flash im bios auswählen das ist ausgegraut ?
